# ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35? (II) - Febrero 2010



## calopez (10 Feb 2010)

Abro este post como continuación del 
¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?
Ya que es posible que sea una de las causas del bajo rendimiento del servidor.

Para tenerlo todo mejor organizado y evitar problemas en el futuro os rogaría abrir un hilo nuevo cada mes


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Vamos que lo de BANKINTER estaba garantizado... ayer lo hablamos en este hilo... en cuanto aparecen los FONDOS CNMV... modo autofucking activado....

SEGUNDO!!!


----------



## destr0 (10 Feb 2010)

Casi pole... nuevo hilo mítico


----------



## Sylar (10 Feb 2010)

Me parto.
casi casi pole en pagina inicial de nuevo hilo mítico.


----------



## Bokeron (10 Feb 2010)

''Tercero????


----------



## elnida (10 Feb 2010)

calopez dijo:


> Abro este post como continuación del
> ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?
> Ya que es posible que sea una de las causas del bajo rendimiento del servidor.



Los especuladores.. mira lo que están armando con España, pues con un pobre servidor , claro, la lían parda.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Feb 2010)

Calopez... son solo 5 mil paguinas... ains estos servidores del todo a 100...

`__´Así va España, ahora a culpa somos nosotros buuahhh.

DP! Ayer te dije que iba a meses vista... claro, lo que pasa es que te han recordado lo que son las perdidas y en cuanto viste una subidita, pues hiciste como el resto de las gacelas... ains...


----------



## Tupper (10 Feb 2010)

Se están cebando con España, es la conspiración planetaria-astral-masónica. :fiufiu:


----------



## mansssani (10 Feb 2010)

Pues sí que peta pronto el servidor este...llevo todo el día sin poder entrar.


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Wata... quien está soltando hoy en ARIAd... ay ay ay ... somos las pobres gacelas las que nos arrojamos a los leoncios. XD


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

quiero la pole cabrones....








CALOPEZ haz algo por diosss..... :cook:


----------



## Diegales (10 Feb 2010)

Como dicen por ahi... 
Vendo espacio para publicidad

Mama, estoy en primera pagina de un hilo mitico.


----------



## Nico (10 Feb 2010)

Por lo menos en primera pagina !!


----------



## Nico (10 Feb 2010)

Dios !!, creo que logré la primera página por CENTIMETROS !!



===

Qué nos has hecho Calopez !!, que nos has hecho !!


----------



## panoli (10 Feb 2010)

Yo estuve aquí


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Vamos que lo de BANKINTER estaba garantizado... ayer lo hablamos en este hilo... en cuanto aparecen los FONDOS CNMV... modo autofucking activado....
> 
> SEGUNDO!!!




El caso es saber donde la quieren dejar...


habia apostado por los 6,20-6,24... pero ya no estoy tan seguro... :no:



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

El Stoxx bajando a toda mecha, parece que por fin corrige.

Yo paso de 'poles' y 'estuves aquís'


----------



## Nico (10 Feb 2010)

Buenísimo lo de "Goldman Tags"


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx bajando a toda mecha, parece que por fin corrige.
> 
> Yo paso de 'poles' y 'estuves aquís'



Si... pero tu te has quedado con el último post del hilo mítico...


hay que joderse...


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wata... quien está soltando hoy en ARIAd... ay ay ay ... somos las pobres gacelas las que nos arrojamos a los leoncios. XD



Que poca confianza... jaja Si has visto mffais, veras que los viejecitos de California han vuelto con nosotros... ellos si que saben asegurarse el futuro .

Si tocamos el 2.06-.08 hace dos días y hoy el día pintaba bajista. ¿Quién crees que está vendiendo?. :fiufiu:

Nos vemos en los 2.80$


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Buenísimo lo de "Goldman Tags"



Pues parece que sigo monopolizando muchos tags


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2010)

Calópez, lo de mantener la falta hortojráfica del título ha sido por motivos sentimentales, ¿no?


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Feb 2010)

El eurodólar va p'arriba.


----------



## Samzer (10 Feb 2010)

El server sigue petando...Calópez búscate excusas mejores.


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Ya...ya... donde he visto esto antes... jejeje... como me ponga a comprar la subo a 2.35USD en una hora.

Me estoy conteniendo.... arghhhh!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2010)

yo también estuve aquí


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

*Se han pasado.. hemos cerrado +1.75%
--------------------------------------------*

MADRID (EFE)--El IBEX-35 cierra con una subida del 1,8% hasta los 10.455 puntos animado por las especulaciones que giran en torno a la preparación de un plan de rescate de Grecia por parte de la Unión Europea. 

"La noticia de Grecia ha sobrepujadolas cosas hoy, aunque en general los mercados subieron", comenta Dirk Schnitker, operador de CM Capital Markets. 
Los bancos tiran del selectivo, ya cerca de los 10.500 puntos tras el duro castigo sufrido la semana pasada. Santander repunta un 3,7%, BBVA gana un 3,4% y Bankinter suma un 5,5%. 

Las constructoras también se recuperan, con alzas para Sacyr y OHL del 2,9% y el 2,7%, respectivamente. 

Ferrovial sube un 2% tras anunciar que ha vendido una participación de sus proyectos de concesiones en Reino Unido. 

En el lado negativo, ArcelorMittal se hunde un 7% y termina como el valor más presionado después de anunciar que espera trabas para su rentabilidad por los bajos precios y el aumento de la producción. Acerinox le sigue de cerca con un recorte del 5,2%. 

"Los resultados de Mittal están influyendo de manera francamente negativa en los títulos de Acerinox", señala Juan José Berrocal, analista de Eurodeal, que piensa que a la vista del estado de los mercados de materias primas, la corrección del valor podría acelerarse. 

Fuera del selectivo, Reyal Urbis cierra con una ganancia del 6,7% después de anunciar que varios de los acreedores de la endeudada inmobiliaria española le han presentado ofertas para comprarle activos por más de EUR400 millones.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Feb 2010)

¡Malditos tagespeculadores! Que rapido se han ocupado...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> *Se han pasado.. hemos cerrado +1.75%
> --------------------------------------------*
> 
> MADRID (EFE)--El IBEX-35 cierra con una subida del 1,8% hasta los 10.455 puntos animado por las especulaciones que giran en torno a la preparación de un plan de rescate de Grecia por parte de la Unión Europea.
> ...



No creas

Es de la que más ha caido. Lógico que la dejen respirar algún día,


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2010)

Ya está Calopez desviando la responsabilidad del desastroso funcionamiento del servidor hacia un sector minoritario del foro, igualito que en la alemania de los años 30. ¡De migrante hoyga!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2010)

calopez, esto sigue yendo como el culo...


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2010)

Compro post en primera página


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder has tenido el honor de poner el último post en hilo mítico...


----------



## Nico (10 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mulder has tenido el honor de poner el último post en hilo mítico...




Maldito Mulder !


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2010)

Uno que está cabreado...Mañana batería de cortos

Sabadell pide firmeza: que los especuladores "no huelan a sangre" - 10/02/10 - 1899924 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2010)

Bueno, ya está bien, al tema !!!

Alguien se ha quedado corto (o largo) para mañana?, o todos hemos aprendido la lección de ayer a base de comernos 150 puntos de gap.


----------



## Hagen (10 Feb 2010)

calopez dijo:


> Abro este post como continuación del
> ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?
> Ya que es posible que sea una de las causas del bajo rendimiento del servidor.
> 
> Para tenerlo todo mejor organizado y evitar problemas en el futuro os rogaría abrir un hilo nuevo cada mes



Asi no se debe empezar el hilo.............:no:


EL IBEX PIERDE LOS 2.000


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, ya está bien, al tema !!!
> 
> Alguien se ha quedado corto (o largo) para mañana?, o todos hemos aprendido la lección de ayer a base de comernos 150 puntos de gap.



Yo no he podido resistirlo y me he quedado corto, al cierre perdía un poco, pero aunque todo suba el sitio donde me he metido se que mañana va a bajar, está calculado.

De todas formas puede que no me quede mucho tiempo dentro.


----------



## rosonero (10 Feb 2010)

calopez dijo:


> Abro este post como continuación del
> ¿*habeis* Visto El Ibex35?
> Ya que es posible que sea una de las causas del bajo rendimiento del servidor.
> 
> Para tenerlo todo mejor organizado y evitar problemas en el futuro os rogaría abrir un hilo nuevo cada mes



Podías haber aprovechado para corregir el acento de "habeis", Talivan no te perdonará. 8:


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Podías haber aprovechado para corregir el acento de "habeis", Talivan no te perdonará. 8:



Así es, ni que estuBieramos en forocoches... .

Un poquito de por favor :X.
Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2010)

...hasta al hilo del Ibex han llegado los recortes drásticos...

nada se libra


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no he podido resistirlo y *me he quedado corto,* al cierre perdía un poco, pero aunque todo suba el sitio donde me he metido se que mañana va a bajar, está calculado.
> 
> De todas formas puede que no me quede mucho tiempo dentro.






que sueñe con los angelitos... 


Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Feb 2010)

calopez dijo:


> Abro este post como continuación del
> ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35?
> Ya que es posible que sea una de las causas del bajo rendimiento del servidor.
> 
> Para tenerlo todo mejor organizado y evitar problemas en el futuro os rogaría abrir un hilo nuevo cada mes



calopez tio deberías hacer como en forocoches


la longitud maxima del hilo 2000 mensajes y que luego la gente se encargue de abrir otro hilo


----------



## destr0 (10 Feb 2010)

Yo para variar me he vuelto a quedar con mis puts, aunque sin cortos ni largos, y viendo esta gráfica espero que mañana no me vuelvan a zurrar como hoy y ayer:







Lo que veo es que en el stoxx sin nocturno, hoy le han llevado hasta la media de 200 diaria, que estába en 2704, pero lo han cerrado por debajo, lo que confío en que sea señal bajista para mañana.

Además, desde el 1 de enero, no ha habido más de 3 cierres seguidos en positivo, y hoy ya ha sido el tercero.

Así que confío en que mañana pueda recuperar plusvas


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Feb 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> calopez tio deberías hacer como en forocoches
> 
> 
> la longitud maxima del hilo 2000 mensajes y que luego la gente se encargue de abrir otro hilo



`__´ Aquí me haría falta el "No thanks". ¿Pero tu sabes cuanto iban a durar los hilos con solo 2 mil mensajes?.

En el otro no se si fueron 80.000 ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Feb 2010)

claro, la culpa siempre es de los especuladores!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Feb 2010)

Por hoy ya está bien. Esperemos el wano de mañana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Feb 2010)

Buenas a todos !!!, joder que rápido que va esto.


Cuando decía lo de abrir cortos, ha sido justo el mínimo del día. Por eso, aunque sea una putada, es mucho más rentable para mi operar justo en el sentido contrario de lo que haría.


----------



## sapito (10 Feb 2010)

Todos sabemos que los problemas del servidor vienen de los gigas de porno de veteranos...chapa esa sección y que se vuelvan a pajilleros!!!


----------



## Claca (10 Feb 2010)

Cuelgo lo que he escrito en el blog de Kujire:

Hoy se ha mostrado gran fortaleza alcista en el ibex, con un cierre por encima de 350, lo cual descarta el escenario de cortos por el momento. El próximo paso sería ir a testear los máximos de hoy, a menos que los americanos cometan algún disparate, claro. Punto clave en los 550-600, de superarlos, podrían estirar el rebote hasta los 850 casi. Esa sería, en mi opinión, la última estación de esta subida. Personalmente, lo veo muy difícil.

En cualquier caso, me doy por satisfecho porque al final se ha producido el rebote que defendí el fin de semana. 600 puntos desde mínimos, que no son pocos. Eso sí, los cabrones de los leoncios lo han puesto imposible para que las gacelas lo aprovechásemos del tirón, casi siempre dejando lo más importante de la sesión para el cierre, obligando a arriesgar mucho o a cerrar posición.

Y añado:

Visto en perspectiva, estaba cantado el rebote. Todo el mundo esperaba caídas, muchas gacelas siguen a la defensiva, es preciso, por lo tanto, que bajen la guardia antes de metérsela doblada de nuevo. ¿Cómo se consigue eso? Generando esperanza alcista, subiendo lo justo para que vean un mundo de verdes praderas por encima de los 11.000. Y además está lo de Grecia, creo que va a ser un caso muy claro de compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia. Cuando los pringadillos compren los mercados ya lo habrán descontado. No creo que suba mucho más, pero todavía podrían meterle un meneo al alza para animar a la gente a subirse al carro.


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

He vuelto con ANPI a 1.01USD ... NVAX subiendo.... y ARIAd recuperando lo perdido.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Feb 2010)

Hola chic@s... 

Os dejo el ranking de posts del hilo más mítico de la historia de los foros... habéis visto el Ibex35?

donpepito 7.865
Mulder 5.887
tonuel 5.636
las cosas a su cauce 3.095
azkunaveteya 2.524
LUCA_CADALORA 2.418
Hannibal Lecter 2.179
chameleon 1.982
Kujire 1.893
Wataru_ 1.814
pecata minuta 1.649
Pepitoria 1.313
Speculo 1.261
Hagen 1.108
festivaldelhumor 1.089
Wbuffete 1.057
ApoloCreed 997
mixtables 946
Benditaliquidez 879
carvil 858
percebo 851

Estoy el Nº4... no está mal... 

Saludos...

PD: Donde andarán Speculo, festivaldelhumor, percebo, BenditaLiquidez... a lo mejor nos leen desde la distancia, decid algo jodidos! )


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

Parece que soy sub-pole 

PD: El S&P en negativo en este momento...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2010)

no hago pole....ooooh

jo con donpepito, 7865 mensajes


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola chic@s...
> 
> Os dejo el ranking de posts del hilo más mítico de la historia de los foros... habéis visto el Ibex35?
> 
> ...



¿Cómo has sacado ese listado de posts? Que chulo... yo tampoco estoy mal posicionada y eso que empecé a escribir hace relativamente poco tiempo.

Ahora me contesta: "los he contado uno a uno a lo largo del hilo... he estado toda la tarde"


----------



## tonuel (10 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que soy sub-pole
> 
> PD: El S&P en negativo en este momento...




Mulder... déjamelo bien arriba que mañana le voy a meter tela... 


DP... sólo 8 mensajes fuera del hilo del ibex... prodíguese un poco más hombre...


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Cómo has sacado ese listado de posts? Que chulo... yo tampoco estoy mal posicionada y eso que empecé a escribir hace relativamente poco tiempo.
> 
> Ahora me contesta: "los he contado uno a uno a lo largo del hilo... he estado toda la tarde"



te tengo por encima, jur


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Feb 2010)

npi de que haremos mañana..... el EX50 se ha quedado clavado en 2700-2703 desde las 17.30, DAX sí que ha perdido algo de terreno, y los yankees perrofláuticos también.

¿Estarán todos comiendo yogurt?


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> npi de que haremos mañana..... el EX50 se ha quedado clavado en 2700-2703 desde las 17.30, DAX sí que ha perdido algo de terreno, y los yankees perrofláuticos también.
> 
> ¿Estarán todos comiendo yogurt?



En mi opinión los índices tienen que caer más si lo que quieren es subir, yo creo que mañana podríamos subir pero antes tendremos una pequeña ración de guano.

De lo contrario estamos haciendo tiempo para volvernos a caer en el momento menos pensado.


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Enhorabuena a los ARIAdnos... ya mismo os pegan el palo....XD

NVAX en 2.23 AH...


----------



## Mulder (10 Feb 2010)

Señores, hay que votar, califiquen este hilo como se merece antes de que vuelvan los giliprogres espantados


----------



## fmc (10 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Cómo has sacado ese listado de posts? Que chulo... yo tampoco estoy mal posicionada y eso que empecé a escribir hace relativamente poco tiempo.
> 
> Ahora me contesta: "los he contado uno a uno a lo largo del hilo... he estado toda la tarde"



Es evidente... ha metido la dirección de burbuja.info en la play y le ha dado esos datos y muchos otros que no puede contar en público


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los ARIAdnos... ya mismo os pegan el palo....XD
> 
> NVAX en 2.23 AH...



Grrr... eso se llama no comer ni dejar hacerlo :X.

Que paséis buena noche ^__^ menos DP! jaja

ED: Ya he votado, 5 stars, of course.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Cómo has sacado ese listado de posts? Que chulo... yo tampoco estoy mal posicionada y eso que empecé a escribir hace relativamente poco tiempo.
> 
> Ahora me contesta: "los he contado uno a uno a lo largo del hilo... he estado toda la tarde"



Los llevo contados en una hoja excel... he contado los de hoy... et voilà! ::

Saludos...

Pd: Si pinchas encima de las respuestas, en este caso las 75.xxx te pone el ranking...


----------



## euriborde (10 Feb 2010)

No es justo.

Yo tenía la pole en el hilo-leyenda del foro. Y aquí, ¿qué tengo aquí? Estaba especulando con poner la pole en venta y ha quebrado el hilo. Está hundiéndose en la historia del foro como lágrimas en la lluvia.

Es hora de morir....


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Feb 2010)

euriborde dijo:


> No es justo.
> 
> Yo tenía la pole en el hilo-leyenda del foro. Y aquí, ¿qué tengo aquí? Estaba especulando con poner la pole en venta y ha quebrado el hilo. Está hundiéndose en la historia del foro como lágrimas en la lluvia.
> 
> Es hora de morir....



Así son las cosas... un día crees que tu piso vale 400.000 euros y al día siguiente descubres que no vale ni la mitad.


----------



## euriborde (10 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Así son las cosas... un día crees que tu piso vale 400.000 euros y al día siguiente descubres que no vale ni la mitad.



Esa pole valía más de lo que valdrán muchos pisos dentro de un par de años.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Los llevo contados en una hoja excel... he contado los de hoy... et voilà! ::
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Pd: Si pinchas encima de las respuestas, en este caso las 75.xxx te pone el ranking...



Qué interesante... no lo sabía.


----------



## donpepito (10 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Grrr... eso se llama no comer ni dejar hacerlo :X.
> 
> Que paséis buena noche ^__^ menos DP! jaja
> 
> ED: Ya he votado, 5 stars, of course.



Wataru... reservame plaza ... la prox semana entraré de nuevo. o


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... reservame plaza ... la prox semana entraré de nuevo. o



No Time... en los últimos 5 minutos se han tradeado casi medio millón de acciones, con una compra de casi 300 mil. 

Y mañana antes de la apertura, los resultados. Umm... no se, pero me parece a mi que BOOOM.

Ojo, xD, si me equivoco me la recomendaste tu y te echaré la culpa jajaja.

Un saludo


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Así son las cosas... un día crees que tu piso vale 400.000 euros y al día siguiente descubres que no vale ni la mitad.



sssshhhh no seas mala y no me los deprimas.


Tranquilos chicos, vuestra hipoteca sigue valiendo esos 400.000€ :XX:


----------



## Interesado (10 Feb 2010)

Y ya para ir entrando en materia... ¿cómo veis el HCH del Eurostoxx? Cuadraría bastante con la onda 5 de la corrección, ¿no?


----------



## carvil (11 Feb 2010)

Buenos dias 


Al loro 8:


Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Feb 2010)

a ver que me teneis marginao coño, y todo por que no tengo ni puta idea de analisis tecnico 

que ¿ como va a abrir hoy el ibex ? por cierto que coño hacen los bajistas, tanta accion alquilada ................. ¿ atacaran hoy o que ?


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!



Interesado dijo:


> Y ya para ir entrando en materia... ¿cómo veis el HCH del Eurostoxx? Cuadraría bastante con la onda 5 de la corrección, ¿no?



Explica donde ves un H-C-H en el Stoxx, normal/invertido, neck-line, etc.

Por más que miro el gráfico no lo veo.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

¿Próxima parada...? :cook:




Cargando armamento guanístico en 1,2,3... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Próxima parada...? :cook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ya te digo !!!!!!!! Los futuros del Ibex en 10565 :8:


----------



## pyn (11 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a tod@s,
hilo nuevo y no aparezco hasta la página 6, qué tristeza... De todos modos seguimos en la senda alcista desde los mínimos de 9800, objetivo los 10800 que supongo será nuestra próxima resistencia, una vez allí, dios proveerá.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Ya te digo !!!!!!!! Los futuros del Ibex en 10565 :8:




Aún subirá más... hoy es un dia grande en Europa... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Ya te digo !!!!!!!! Los futuros del Ibex en 10565 :8:



suerte que no te quedaste corto jiiijijijijijiji


A los buenos días!


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

Sin embargo el Stoxx en 2717, ante la resistencia de los 2721 que tan bien funcionó ayer.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días a tod@s,
> hilo nuevo y no aparezco hasta la página 6, qué tristeza... De todos modos seguimos en la senda alcista desde los mínimos de 9800, objetivo los 10800 que supongo será nuestra próxima resistencia, una vez allí, dios proveerá.




Hagan sus apuestas:

Tocamos 10650 y nos vamos a "enguanarnos" :rolleye:


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

Aplicando la estrategia destr0 a la remanguillé, un spike los primeros minutos y abajo a cerrar el gap sobre las 09:30 y después a subir o guarrear lentamente.

Edito. Ni spike va a haber, directamente abajo y luego a subir con los rumores de las reuniones y demás.

Edito 2. Bueno parece indeciso el stoxx, no sabe que hacer primero, si ir a pegarse con la resistencia o cerrar el gap.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Según comenta Cárpatos mucha gente en USA no operó ayer por culpa de la nieve, el caso es que esto yo lo veo bajista y hace falta una corrección, es necesario, pero como no hay volumen esto no baja.

Para mi la explicación es esa porque si no esto no se entiende.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Feb 2010)

ayer compre natraceutical a 0,449 y vendi a 0,455 pero me quedaron algunas acciones colgadas ( un 10 % mas o menos ) ¿ QUE HAGO ? compro mas a 0,447 o vendo las que me quedan a 0,455 ( son las dos posiciones que estan ahora mismo en pantalla.:


----------



## pyn (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Según comenta Cárpatos mucha gente en USA no operó ayer por culpa de la nieve, el caso es que esto yo lo veo bajista y hace falta una corrección, es necesario, pero como no hay volumen esto no baja.
> 
> Para mi la explicación es esa porque esto no se entiende.



Cuando dices que no se entiende ¿qué es? ¿Que no bajamos? Hombre, si es cierto que el rebote está siendo un poco directo, pero que el mínimo que hicimos la semana pasada es un mínimo importante ha quedado claro con este rebotón.

Con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con el volumen, al menos en prorealtime el volumen de los últimos días ha sido normal, ligeramente alto con respecto a al semana pasada (quitando jueves y viernes).


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

Kujire, 

comento tambien lo del bajo volumen, que no nos dejar ni caernos ni superar los 1070 del SP.

Hoy siguen enfangados en la nieve.

Asi que no espereis mucho.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con Mulder, esto pinta de que nos vamos para abajo aunque no será de forma rápida.
El ES ha tocado la resistencia y ahí se ha quedado.

Edit por no spamear: Bankinter está perdiendo el gap de apertura, con el subidón de ayer, ¿será de los que más corrija si esto empieza a bajar?


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

Han retrasado hasta las 12 la reunion de la UE.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Edit por no spamear: Bankinter está perdiendo el gap de apertura, con el subidón de ayer, ¿será de los que más corrija si esto empieza a bajar?




No creo... :no:

los botines hacen lo que quieren con ella... y lleva ya una buena leche...



Saludos 8:


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Popular puede estar preparando una subida encubierta... y GAMESA voy a echar unas cartas, pero me gusta para cortos.


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

Stoxx superando los 2721 y el Ibex apenas se mueve. :


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Stoxx superando los 2721 y el Ibex apenas se mueve. :



ya sabes como se las gasta el tito... pim pam... sin avisar... 


Largo en iberia... tiene buenos fundamentales... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Cuando dices que no se entiende ¿qué es? ¿Que no bajamos? Hombre, si es cierto que el rebote está siendo un poco directo, pero que el mínimo que hicimos la semana pasada es un mínimo importante ha quedado claro con este rebotón.
> 
> Con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con el volumen, al menos en prorealtime el volumen de los últimos días ha sido normal, ligeramente alto con respecto a al semana pasada (quitando jueves y viernes).



Cut & paste de Cárpatos:



> El volumen fue de tan sólo 1.000 millones de acciones negociadas en NYSE, muy por debajo de la media y de 2.180 millones en nasdaq, también claramente por debajo de la media.


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya sabes como se las gasta el tito... pim pam... sin avisar...
> 
> 
> Largo en iberia... tiene buenos fundamentales...
> ...



La compras por la tasa de la segunda maleta :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No creo... :no:
> 
> los botines hacen lo que quieren con ella... y lleva ya una buena leche...
> 
> ...



Ya está en rojo :8:


----------



## pyn (11 Feb 2010)

Ok Mulder, yo hablo del ibex, el s&p y el dow no lo sigo.


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

Joer!! El Ibex está acojonadito, la web de Cárpatos en un prado de brotes verdes i el stoxx pegándose con los máximos mientras aquí no osa pasar de los 10500. 

Algo huele a podrido en ...


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ya está en rojo :8:



Pues métete ahora que mañana ya sabes... :no:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya sabes como se las gasta el tito... pim pam... sin avisar...
> 
> Largo en iberia... tiene buenos fundamentales...



¿ahora te has hecho fundamentalista? Cuidado, no vayas a terminar como talibán


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues métete ahora que mañana ya sabes... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



::

El Ibex en verde y todos los bancos en rojo..... algo se cuece, no oís el chup chup? 8:


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ::
> 
> El Ibex en verde y todos los bancos en rojo..... algo se cuece, no oís el chup chup? 8:




Voy a poner el culo prieto... 



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

Corto en 10450


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Ha habido soltada...


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Trampa para gacelas... hoy no toca... :no:



Saludos :S


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Ha habido soltada...



Se veía venir... ¡hostiazo!


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

De capitalbolsa:

10:27 "AÚN NO SE HA ALCANZADO UN ACUERDO SOBRE GRECIA" 

Una fuente cercana a la operación ha declarado que "No ha habido ningún acuerdo si se ha tomado ninguna decisión sobre Grecia. Alemania tiene una postura muy clara. Las cosas se aclararán a lo largo del día."


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Saludos :cook:


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

Lo suyo sería al menos cerrar el gap del stoxx y el Ibex testear los 10350, ahora como soporte.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Pues por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente la razón parece haber sido un dato fundamental español:



> PIB baja 0,1 % en el trimestre, en el cuarto. Era lo esperado.
> 
> En interanual 3,1 %, y en el total del 2009 -3,6 %, así que seguimos en recesión, nos hemos quedado solos.



by Cárpatos

edito: me está empezando a dar la impresión de que viendo como han condenado a Grecia por falsear datos, el gobierno está empezando a decir la verdad mal que les pese. Saben que lo que se están jugando si dicen mentiras.


----------



## fmc (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente la razón parece haber sido un dato fundamental español:
> 
> 
> 
> by Cárpatos



Que va, el dato ha salido bastante antes....


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

GO GO GO... ::



Saludos ::


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Al menos ya recupero un poco de estos días. He vuelto a abrir unos minis cortos en 10515, así que por el momento cruzaré los dedos.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Puntos interesantes ahora mismo en el stoxx, 2726 por arriba, 2716 en medio y 2706 por abajo.

Todo lo que sea superar máximos o bajar de mínimos, implica un buen salto posterior, pero para intradiar de momento son los valores de referencia


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

Ughh?? Me han cambiado la fecha de los resultados, grrr. Ahora lo han pasado al 18 de febrero.

Al menos hay otro fondo que ha añadido 1.700.000 accs. No está mal :fiufiu: .

Un saludo


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Feb 2010)

Ya estamos otra vez. Hola y feliz nuevo hilo (...espera, ¿Feliz?)


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Me están dilatando el ojete hamijos...


Menos mal que el dividendo es bueno... ::


Saludos


----------



## pyn (11 Feb 2010)

El nivel de los 10355 (mínimo en el miniibex de ayer) marcará si finalmente cerramos en rojo o no. De bajar de ese nivel se tirarían a cerrar el GAP hasta los 10270. De todos modos es sospechoso que estén en rojo santander, bbva y tef...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El nivel de los 10355 (mínimo en el miniibex de ayer) marcará si finalmente cerramos en rojo o no. De bajar de ese nivel se tirarían a cerrar el GAP hasta los 10270. De todos modos es sospechoso que estén en rojo santander, bbva y tef...



¿Sospechoso en qué sentido?


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Sospechoso en qué sentido?





Los chicos del Botas están al mando del timón... 8:


----------



## pyn (11 Feb 2010)

Sospechoso en que la bajada aún puede ser mayor. Quitando Arcelor que tendría que recuperar algo del varapalo de ayer, técnicas reunidas que siempre se ha mentenido más o menos firme, el resto son volátiles y susceptibles de lo que hagan los grandes.


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Me están dilatando el ojete hamijos...
> 
> 
> Menos mal que el dividendo es bueno... ::
> ...



Esta tarde publican los datos de pasajeros del mes de Enero.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Los chicos del Botas están al mando del timón... 8:



Insinúa usted que Botin's boys están cortos? ienso:


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

Tonuel !!! Por Dios !!!! Se me revuelven las tripas viéndote largo en el SAN.

Di que es broma. :´(


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

2709 en el stoxx, posible rebote en 2706


----------



## Claca (11 Feb 2010)

Buenos días

_Hoy se ha mostrado gran fortaleza alcista en el ibex, con un cierre por encima de 350, lo cual descarta el escenario de cortos por el momento. El próximo paso sería ir a testear los máximos de hoy, a menos que los americanos cometan algún disparate, claro. Punto clave en los 550-600, de superarlos, podrían estirar el rebote hasta los 850 casi. Esa sería, en mi opinión, la última estación de esta subida. Personalmente, lo veo muy difícil._

Ha cumplido a la perfección. Ha ido a probar máximos y los ha superado sólo para estrellarse contra la resistencia. No me atrevo a decir por dónde tirará, sólo que, al igual que los 350, la perforación de los 550-600 dejaría abierta la posibilidad de recorrer otro buen tramo al alza, como dije ayer. Por abajo yo vigilo los 330. Perderlos podría suponer el fin de este rebote.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Estoy largo en Iberia... porque digo yo que... más del 3% no puede caer... :XX:



Saludos


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Feb 2010)

Joder, no me lo podía creer, pero es cierto, ¡Tonuel está largo! la virgen, ¡a los botes salvavidas!


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 Feb 2010)

Por cierto el servidor está a punto de petar. Así que no se dejen posiciones abiertas que esto se hunde.


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Wataru, esos pueden ser los que ejecutaran los warrants, por la cantidad de acciones, se aprox a la operación fuera d mercado de diciembre.


----------



## sapito (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy largo en Iberia... porque digo yo que... más del 3% no puede caer... :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Air France Serenity markets
Baja -8,5% tambien ha dado resultados y una vez más las malas perspectivas son las que están acotando las cotizaciones por arriba.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Air France Serenity markets
> Baja -8,5% tambien ha dado resultados y una vez más las malas perspectivas son las que están acotando las cotizaciones por arriba.



El último bajón fue por eso... para parece que ya despega... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Joder, no me lo podía creer, pero es cierto, ¡Tonuel está largo! la virgen, ¡a los botes salvavidas!



Debe ser consecuencia del reflote del hilo y encima yo voy corto (ojo, en una que hoy baja)

Lo que no cambia es quien está en la posición correcta


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Acaba de empezar la reunión en Bruselas, pero tal y como me pareció leer ayer, no permiten prensa, así que hasta que no termine no se sabrá nada.

Por cierto, cuidadín si pierde los 2706 el stoxx, tendría unos 10 puntos debajada directa


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

2706 perdido, ahora a por los 2696


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Poco VOL en SAN... huele a fake...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Acaba de empezar la reunión en Bruselas, pero tal y como me pareció leer ayer, no permiten prensa, así que hasta que no termine no se sabrá nada.
> 
> Por cierto, cuidadín si pierde los 2706 el stoxx, tendría unos 10 puntos debajada directa



Palmando largo desde 2709


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

2695 y toca rebote ya mismo


----------



## pyn (11 Feb 2010)

Dicho y hecho, rotos los 10355 directos a cerrar el gap de los 10270.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Feb 2010)

empieza la fiesta, a ver hasta donde cae , y yo en liquidez


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> 2695 y toca rebote ya mismo



¿Hasta dónde?


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

me pongo largo. caca, no me ha entrado!

Cancelo largo y sigo corto


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

entro 2,169
salgo 2,156


Menos mal que estuve rápido cuendo se perdieron soportes... parece que han tirado de la cadena... :XX:

Saludos


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

siguiente punto 2683. De ahí si que no debería bajar o sería muy mala señal.

edit: Vistos los latigazos, no voy a intentar buscar puntos de techo y suelo para aprovechar, hasta que no se tranquilice esto


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

Fuera 2691, palmados 18 puntos.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

el DAX ha tocado 5497, puede que los 5500 hagan de soporte, pero no lo veo claro, mejor estar quietecito porque cuando estiran de la cadena, lo hacen a gusto


----------



## Deudor (11 Feb 2010)

Hoy parece que son las bajadas las que están acompañadas de volumen.
En eurostoxx claramente la bajada de las 10:30 y la actual.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

yo hoy de aquí no me voy sin mis plusvalias...


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

ahora si, largo en 10315, a ver si rebota


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

yo no me voy de aquí sin mis plusvalias...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Feb 2010)

momento de calma, lastima, parecia que todo se derrumbaba..........

......... a ver esos bajistas que ataquen fuerte xd que tengo dinerito fresco esperando 8:


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

Largo en 10300.

Pd. Cárpatos, a través de Gaone, ofrecerá un servicio de orientación intradía.

_Muchos lectores nos han pedido que sigamos con el servicio de orientación intradía, parecido a lo que estuve haciendo personalmente hace unos días.

Personalmente no puedo atenderlo, porque estoy en demasiados frentes, tengo que hacer muchos viajes y demás, y bastante tengo con el resto de la web, pero dado que los lectores lo piden, un miembro de nuestro equipo Gaone, también con perfil muy de corto como un servidor, se va a ocupar de mantener una sección intradía, en un futuro muy difícil el mini S&P 500 donde poor cierto muy pocos sistemas funcionan.

El usará una aproximación al mercado, parte con método y parte discrecional, que es como creo se debe afrontar el muy corto, donde o se tiene una máquina de alta frecuencia, o mejor no ser automático al 100%.

Además, hay que tener en cuenta lo siguiente:

1.- El nº de contratos, con los que vamos a operar, acorde con el saldo


2. Intentamos buscar 3-4 operaciones diarias y cerrarlas antes de las 22h.


3.- Los stops y los take profits son dinámicos. Atentos a los cambios de estrategia.


4.- Intentar no estar dentro del mercado en los momentos de publicación de datos. En caso contrario tener los stops mentales.

Estrategia actual




1.- Validez de la estrategia hasta las 15h


2.- Entrar cortos por debajo de 1067, stop 1069. Primer objetivo 1064.


3.- Si pierde 1063 en cierre de vela de 30 minutos, entrar cortos, stop 1064, objetivo 1056.

Gaone_


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

corto de nuevo, a 10375


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Me salí del corto, no en el mejor momento pero si con buenas plusvalías.

El BNP Paribas ya me ha devuelto una buena parte de lo que me hizo perder hace un tiempo.

Ahora creo que será mejor esperar y ver que pasa, es decir, perforación de mínimos o superación de máximos, de todos modos ayer teniamos que haber acabado en rojillo y lo hicimos de una forma extraña, pero hoy podríamos acabar subiendo muy fuerte

Mejor esperar y ver por donde se deciden a dar guerra.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Largo en Iberia... :Baile:



otra vez... 

Me van a devolver lo mio... y con intereses... 

Saludos


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder, entonces si entendí bien lo que comentaste ayer, que hoy baje un poco es una señal que los proximos días nos vamos al alza?


----------



## fmc (11 Feb 2010)

¿Puede haber hecho el IBEX un pullback a la media 200 de 5min?


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

De nuevo, jugando con el 2706


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Mis Iberias despegando en 1,2,3... :Baile:



lo se... soy un chaquetero...

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Perdidos los 2706, de nuevo a por 2696, y siguiente punto 2683. Como antes, vamos


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

2696 tocado, posible rebote ahora, o sino a buscar 2683


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> 2696 tocado, posible rebote ahora, o sino a buscar 2683




Me estoy mareando con el puto vuelo.... ::


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Mulder, entonces si entendí bien lo que comentaste ayer, que hoy baje un poco es una señal que los proximos días nos vamos al alza?



Efectivamente, estábamos yendo muy rápido con la subida y hacía falta una pequeña corrección antes de empezar a subir 'sanamente', además estos próximos dias van a ser estacionalmente alcistas.

El peligro ahora será desde el viernes a última hora hasta el martes, con luna nueva y fiesta USA el lunes, lo que nos hará cambiar violentamente de tendencia.

Pero antes de todo eso el Stoxx debería superar máximos, estamos entre un triple suelo y un triple techo, aquel que se pase primero será muy importante para lo que venga después.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Está dando buenos bandazos hoy...


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Poneos la gráfica del DAX y del eurostoxx, veréis claros los puntos de rebote:

Godmode-Trader Index Tool: L&SAX, Midcaps-Index ...


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder... dime que he comprado en soportes... necesito oirlo... ::


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

2700 y toca bajada de nuevo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Feb 2010)

solaria a 2,18 a ver que pasa


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Ahí está, la puerta de alcalá... 

A por los 2683, vamosss!

Edit: pues no, sigue jugando aún


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Ahí está, la puerta de alcalá...
> 
> A por los 2683, vamosss!
> 
> Edit: pues no, sigue jugando aún





Hoyga... me está poniendo de los nervios... 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes, cómo van sus operaciones?

Yo de momento me mantengo al margen, aunque hoy había pensado un corto a ABG.. hubiera acertado...

Saludos.


Por cierto, Calopez me ha quitado como unos 2400 mensajes ¿?


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por cierto, Calopez me ha quitado como unos 2400 mensajes ¿?



A mi 6000 y el grado de excelentísimo... ::


y DP... es un pompero con sólo 13 mensajes en el foro... :cook:



Saludos :56:


Edito:


Calopez cabrón... devuélvenos el rango...


----------



## Interesado (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenas tardes, cómo van sus operaciones?
> 
> Yo de momento me mantengo al margen, aunque hoy había pensado un corto a ABG.. hubiera acertado...
> 
> ...



Con buenas plusvalías de momento, pero cruzando los dedos para que se vaya a los infiernos de una vez.

Lo de los mensajes... creo que alguien ha borrado el hilo del ibex. :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Feb 2010)

cagon la puta solaria toca 2, 195 y no hay forma de que rompa pa riba xd 8:


----------



## fmc (11 Feb 2010)

Éste es capaz de haber borrado el hilo del IBEX para que no ocupe sitio.... ::


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

?! ¿jarl? me han quitado mis mensajes...

Calopez, Ratero!!!

Que culebrón el de Grecia...

Pfff Cuantos Owned se han perdido... que triste pfff


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Se han esfumado de un plumazo... las plusv , el yate, las nenas... [-;


----------



## fmc (11 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ?! ¿jarl? me han quitado mis mensajes...
> 
> Calopez, Ratero!!!
> 
> Que culebrón el de Grecia...



Te han agradecido en 355 mensajes.... aunque sólo tienes 100 :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

FCC está en unos niveles muy buenos, pero es una de las cot. malditas como ACX ... como tengas problemas con el tito.. ahí te quedas. XD


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Allegheny Technologies Incorporated - Google Finance

Puedo prometer y prometo... que ahí hay tomate!!!


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

*Vamos parriba cojonesssss......*


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

POLE de mensajes...

Modo activado- PUMPEO de NVAX-


Me estaba frotando las manos con los cortos de NVAX, nos han hecho bajar de los 7.79USD a los 1.95USD ... ya mismo tenemos fiesta... y a fecha de finales de enero... son 13 MILLONES DE POSIS CORTAS!!!

NVAX: NOVAVAX INC Short Interest


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Allegheny Technologies Incorporated - Google Finance
> 
> Puedo prometer y prometo... que ahí hay tomate!!!



Hoyga con 16 mensajes no es usted digno de prometer nada... póngase la *L*... :no:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *Vamos parriba cojonesssss......*



Pero si ahora son las 14:00, nos toca hacer el lateral de mediodía, no creo que veamos movimientos significativos hasta que vengan los gringos, con window dressing incluido y todo.

PD: Me han rebajado al grado de pole :´(

PD2: Pues no, ahora soy idealisto


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Opssss... ya me veia montando una GESTCARTERA DP HF.... jejejejeje.. ahora no tengo argumentos demostrables... tantos millonarios que he creado... XDDDD


----------



## aksarben (11 Feb 2010)

Pues a mí me debe haber dejado a cero... xD

Edit: Pues sí xDD


----------



## Mi Orgonita y Yo (11 Feb 2010)

La orgonita va a subir. Mucho.








hagan acopio


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Feb 2010)

Largo en el santander. Vamos a por los 10e.!!


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Feb 2010)

Mi Orgonita y Yo dijo:


> La orgonita va a subir. Mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que coñe es eso??!!


----------



## Deudor (11 Feb 2010)

¡Que cachondeo de día!


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Tonuel,,, me acaban de enviar este email... y he pensado en tu pelotazo con las IBERIA:

Porsche Cayenne Style Edition


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Yo soy más de Ferrari ya sabes...8:


paso de que me asocien con los palilleros patrios... :no:



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Ejemmm... ahora no puedo buscar el hilo... pero creo recordar que usteccc... había dicho algo de comprarse un bixo de estos. XD

Los ferrari son de los DIAZ F. de pacotilla.... jejeje.


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

Alguna pista de que traman los americanos para esta tarde? Se sabe si suben o si bajan, o si van en plan gallego?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Alguna pista de que traman los americanos para esta tarde? Se sabe si suben o si bajan, o si van en plan gallego?



Plan gallego IMHO.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

DP piensas que NVAX ha bajado tanto sólo por los cortos.. humm... no sé no sé.. está bien para intradías y poco más... (hoy quiero atizar uno)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Respecto a las ATI.. qué vas a por dividendo ¿? XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Ha vendido DP las Arias??? jajajajaja esta sí que es buena...

Watarú, se fuerte y aguanta, creo que eres el que más O_O tienes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

Vaya owned con los mensajes 

Esto está muerto, habrá que esperar al final de la reunión para ponernos.......... ?


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Lo de NVAX es una inversión a menor plazo que la que llevé en ARIAd... veo un rebote fortisimo en breve... y los cortos pueden hacerla subir +ràpido.

Hay que dejar de soñar con las rentabilidades de x10 ... HGSI ha sido un espejismo para las demás Bios... aquí solo suben, si hay acuerdos con Fondos para hacerla subir, está muy comprobado como funcionan las cosas en las smallcaps.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

stoxx perdiendo mínimos del día, toca guanazo...


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Movimientosssss


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Largo en 10300.
> 
> Pd. Cárpatos, a través de Gaone, ofrecerá un servicio de orientación intradía.
> 
> [/FONT][/I]



Roso por favor, puedes pasarme el link, no encuentro este apartado en la web de Cárpatos.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

armaGUANOddon!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Movimientosssss



Donde ¿?......................ienso:


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ha vendido DP las Arias??? jajajajaja esta sí que es buena...
> 
> Watarú, se fuerte y aguanta, creo que eres el que más O_O tienes.



Psss, se nos rajó. Que se le va hacer... jaja

Más me preocupan las hythiam... jur jur.

¿Sigues pillado con las Xoma?.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Psss, se nos rajó. Que se le va hacer... jaja
> 
> Más me preocupan las hythiam... jur jur.
> 
> ...



Las XOMA se me ejecutó el intradía (cambié la orden)

HYTM es para especuladores fuertes como tu y yo, por eso DP no se atrevió a entrar.

PS: No te cagues encima si la ves a 0,29 hoy...::


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Luca, al iBEX mi indicador me lo había confirmado, 10 minutos antes. XD


----------



## fmc (11 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Roso por favor, puedes pasarme el link, no encuentro este apartado en la web de Cárpatos.



Está junto a los demás comentarios


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Feb 2010)

me he largado de solaria a 2,185 esto se va al garete ehhh


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

HYTM... me gustaba ... pero en otros niveles de entrada... si llega a 0.2x entro... DPTR hay rumores de quiebra?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, al iBEX mi indicador me lo había confirmado, 10 minutos antes. XD



Bueno pero baila mucho, y 35 min antes de la apertura usana huele a gacelismo o fakeismo, no me fio.


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

Y ahora todos los medios saldran diciendo "Pues que al final, no. No sirvio de nada lo del viaje para generar confianza, ni el plan de resacte. Nada, que nos vamos al carajo".?


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Vaya con el dato de paro....tendría que haber aguantado más los cortos.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Esta bajada ha debido de ser por algo de Grecia, a ver que nos cuenta Carpatos...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las XOMA se me ejecutó el intradía (cambié la orden)
> 
> HYTM es para especuladores fuertes como tu y yo, por eso DP no se atrevió a entrar.
> 
> PS: No te cagues encima si la ves a 0,29 hoy...::



O___O xD yo pensaba en unos mínimos de 0.35... y ya me tocaba la moral... pero estaba cantado que el .40-.39 lo iban a tirar, muchos tenían su stop ahí y se ha visto muchas ganas de quedarse con esas acciones.

Me estoy viendo que la van a cambiar de Nasdaq como a Mesa, la pasarán a otra sección de promesas o algo así se llamaba.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> HYTM... me gustaba ... pero en otros niveles de entrada... si llega a 0.2x entro... DPTR hay rumores de quiebra?



Con la nevada que cae digo yo que estarán vendiendo gas natural a punta pala...

Hay rumores de M&A más bien.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, ya tenemos icono de ladrillo


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Sois unas gacelas... 8:


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Los RSI están en sobreventa brutal, en todos los índices


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Feb 2010)

Vamos que nos vamos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Feb 2010)

Esta semana vamos a volver a morir todos


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

de Capitalbolsa:

15:08 ALEMANIA PODRÍA COMPRAR DEUDA GRIEGA 

El gobierno alemán está considerando usar al banco estatal KfW para la compra de deuda pública griega, según ha informado Reuters citando a una fuente de la coalición. 

El banco KfW emitiría un bono, cuya recaudación se destinaría a la compra de deuda griega y alternativamente podría emitir garantías para bancos alemanes que compren bonos de Grecia.


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

trankis...........que estan asustando para subir........o no!!!!

Yo estoy en liquidez


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

El plan de la devaluación del € sigue su curso.. vaya guerra EUR/USD que estamos teniendo.


----------



## Interesado (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Sois unas gacelas... 8:



Vigile Sr. Tonuel, no sea que hoy tenga que certificar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> trankis...........que estan asustando para subir........o no!!!!
> 
> Yo estoy en liquidez



Opino igual, están meneando gacelas, se lo van a llevar crudo hoy en la robasta.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Feb 2010)

los bajistas a saco contra el san


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Carpatos:

15:14:56 h Intradía [Imprimir] 

Parece que se están dando detalles del plan Griego y´no está gustado mucho. También hay toques de "venta con la noticia".


----------



## Dawkins (11 Feb 2010)

Me cago en mi puta vida, no me ha entrado una orden en 10335 por un puto pelo y ahora esto se hunde mas de 100 puntos.. siempre igual.


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

el euro pa abajo, y con las bolsas.......

Si le dan a la maquina de billetes los teutones.....se ira para abajo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> el euro pa abajo, y con las bolsas.......
> 
> Si le dan a la maquina de billetes los teutones.....se ira para abajo



Ese es el plan, devaluar el €. por eso no nos van a sacar a los PIGS del sistema de momento, nos metieron por si hacía falta que alguno quebrásemos.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Estrategias ante lo de Grecia, según Capitalbolsa hace un rato:

13:49 ¿VENDER O COMPRAR EURO? 
Todo depende del alcance del plan de ayuda a Grecia 

A la espera de los detalles del plan de ayuda a Grecia, los analistas de BNP nos dan unas claves para saber como puede moverse el euro tras el anuncio.

Consideran que la Eurozona debe aplicar una solución global y que con una solución particular para Grecia el mercado comenzará a centrarse en cual será la próxima victima, que probablemente sea Portugal.


Así pues, aconsejan vender el euro si el plan tan solo se circunscribe a Grecia. Por el contrario, si de la Cumbre Europea sale una solución global, el euro podría tener potencial alcista de corto plazo.

Pensamos que los términos de esta estrategia también se podrían aplicar a las acciones.


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Carpatos:
> 
> 15:14:56 h Intradía [Imprimir]
> 
> Parece que se están dando detalles del plan Griego y´no está gustado mucho. También hay toques de "venta con la noticia".




Vaya, yo creia que tener que rescatar a un pais era lo mejor del mundo y que hacia subir las bolsas. Anda, ahora parece que el rescate tenga un coste es un pequeño problema. Cuenta, cuenta... de que detalles estamos hablando?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Cuando es intervenido exteriormente un país las bolsas suben como la espuma, mira el caso argentino con el FMI


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ese es el plan, devaluar el €. por eso no nos van a sacar a los PIGS del sistema de momento, nos metieron por si hacía falta que alguno quebrásemos.



problemas, obama quiere tambien devaluar el dollar y los Alemanes no les va devaluar su moneda.

Pero la maquina de imprimir billetes pone a todo el mundo en su sitio


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> trankis...........que estan asustando para subir........o no!!!!
> 
> Yo estoy en liquidez



Yo también y estoy buscando algo que me convenza para largos.


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

Pregunta de novato. En interdin, las garantías es de 4% en intradía y 10% al cierre.

He visto operando que, después de las 17.00 horas ya te dícen que las garantías han de ser del 10%. 

Entonces, has de cerrar posiciones antes de las 17.00 para cubrir las garantías del 10%, o tienes de margen hasta las 17.30.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> problemas, obama quiere tambien devaluar el dollar y los Alemanes no les va devaluar su moneda.
> 
> Pero la maquina de imprimir billetes pone a todo el mundo en su sitio



Por eso digo que hay una guerra EUR/USD, lo he comentado unos post más arriba, aun con estas medidas no hay inflación de momento, cosa que señala la verdadera magnitud de la crisis, en cuanto comencemos a tener algo de inflación tras devaluar encubiertamente (como están haciendo) y suban los tipos lo vamos a flipar...

La cosa va muy rápida, puede pasar esto en menos de 5 años e Hispanistán se va a la mierda por supuesto.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Hoy me lo voy a llevar calentito...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy me lo voy a llevar calentito...



En 3 minutos te enteras...

PS: Cuidado que las "hostias como panes" también te dejan calentito XD


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también y estoy buscando algo que me convenza para largos.



A pesar que mañana es dia anterior a festivo en USA???


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Los 2663 son un hueso muy duro del stoxx, no creo que baje más de ahí


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En 3 minutos te enteras...
> 
> PS: Cuidado que las "hostias como panes" también te dejan calentito XD



uno ya tiene tablas en ésto... 8:


Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Pregunta de novato. En interdin, las garantías es de 4% en intradía y 10% al cierre.
> 
> He visto operando que, después de las 17.00 horas ya te dícen que las garantías han de ser del 10%.
> 
> Entonces, has de cerrar posiciones antes de las 17.00 para cubrir las garantías del 10%, o tienes de margen hasta las 17.30.



Todas las garantías intradía son hasta las 17.00, después da igual si te las quedas al cierre o las vendes a las 17.30, te piden más.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

Largo 2667, espero que esta vez si sea la buena


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

yo como la semana pasada triunfé (6 de 6) esta estoy mirando palomitas, no vaya a ser que me pase como a HL...

Wata HYTM hace cosas muy muy raras....


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Todas las garantías intradía son hasta las 17.00, después da igual si te las quedas al cierre o las vendes a las 17.30, te piden más.



Gracias por la respuesta.
Entonces o he cerrado posiciones antes de las 17.00 hasta tener un 10% para garantías, o me las cierran ellos. Correcto?


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> Entonces o he cerrado posiciones antes de las 17.00 hasta tener un 10% para garantías, o me las cierran ellos. Correcto?



Correcto, si tu saldo no cubre garantías se cierra automáticamente.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> yo como la semana pasada triunfé (6 de 6) esta estoy mirando palomitas, no vaya a ser que me pase como a HL...
> 
> Wata HYTM hace cosas muy muy raras....



Si tuviera plata disponible hubiera entrado en LGND, ya tu sabes  , a estos precios está muy bien.

Me gutaa :o


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> A pesar que mañana es dia anterior a festivo en USA???



Precisamente por eso, no empezarán a vender hasta el último momento, o a lo mejor hasta se quedan comprados y se lo quitan todo de encima el martes que viene.

No veo estos dias bajista ni por técnico ni por estadísticas, aunque si es cierto que hoy nos tocaba bajar un poquito.

De todas formas es posible que solo entre para estar hoy y mañana nada más, estos días es para hacer trading a muy corto plazo, no conviene estar mucho tiempo contracorriente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si tuviera plata disponible hubiera entrado en LGND, ya tu sabes  , a estos precios está muy bien.
> 
> Me gutaa :o



Un poco chunga, la puedes vender a 1,80 con un timing de 3 ´jornadas, mucho riesgo para tan poca pasta.. mejor NVAX...


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Correcto, si tu saldo no cubre garantías se cierra automáticamente.



Bueno, eso ya lo he sufrido. La pregunta era si las garantías pasaban del 4% al 10% a las 17 horas o a las 17.30, lo que ya me has dejado claro antes. 

Habra que cerrar posiciones. Que pena perdernos el final de fiesta.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Un poco chunga, la puedes vender a 1,80 con un timing de 3 ´jornadas, mucho riesgo para tan poca pasta.. mejor NVAX...



DP! me trae mala suerte... xd no más jaja


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Correcto, si tu saldo no cubre garantías se cierra automáticamente.



Bueno, solo te cierran una parte hasta que cumpla las garantías, al menos en acciones si es un solo contrato de futuro y no tienes el dinero entonces si te lo cierran el contrato entero, aunque esto último es evidente


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

ATPC, los 2663 los han derretido como mantequilla

Puede que veamos los 10000 del ibex hoy


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Me acabo de poner largo, que San Apapusio Bendito me ampare


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP! me trae mala suerte... xd no más jaja



Hombre es muy trilero, tienes que discutirle las recos,el busca el valor y nosotros le hacemos el fine tunning, acuérdate de mi entrada estelar en agen, mi reco de comprar NVAX si perdía 2,01...

Somos muy buenos analistas suyos, por eso nos mima con recos!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me acabo de poner largo, que San Apapusio Bendito me ampare



Eso te pasa por no mirar fundamentales...

Ningún santo nos va a "halludar"


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

capitalbolsa:

15:31 COMENTARIOS SOBRE EL PLAN DE AYUDA A GRECIA 

El gobierno alemán dice que el acuerdo de la Unión Europea sobre Grecia es 'muy inteligente' y que la situación llama a la solidaridad.


Añaden que este no es un cheque en blanco para Grecia y que no hay dudas sobre la estabilidad del Euro. La ayuda no significa que Grecia no pueda afrontar sus desafíos.

Dice que las conversaciones del acuerdo continúan y que la ayuda debe ser respaldada ampliamente por la UE.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> ATPC, los 2663 los han derretido como mantequilla
> 
> Puede que veamos los 10000 del ibex hoy



Violado otra vez mi SL, esta vez en 2658.

400 euros palmados en cuatro entradas malas, todas largas...... me tengo que tonuelizar, ejem.... mentalizar en cambiar de estrategia ::


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

Esta mañana gané corto y largo (poca cosa con un par de minis), ahora ya en casa esto es un locura.

¿El SP tiene soporte en 1058?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> capitalbolsa:
> 
> 15:31 COMENTARIOS SOBRE EL PLAN DE AYUDA A GRECIA
> 
> ...




Normal, es el plan de Alemania+Francia, devaluar el €, cada vez se cortan menos en que se note.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Esta mañana gané corto y largo (poca cosa con un par de minis), ahora ya en casa esto es un locura.
> 
> ¿El SP tiene soporte en 1058?



1045 toco el otro día, se podría decir que 1050 puede hacer de soporte


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

ANPI... andale Luca!!!

NVAX es una ruina, no os la recomiendo... XD


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> aunque si es cierto que hoy nos tocaba bajar un poquito.



Un poquito? Vaya nociones de tamaño que tienes. Temo por la integridad de tu mujer/novia.


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Precisamente por eso, no empezarán a vender hasta el último momento, o a lo mejor hasta se quedan comprados y se lo quitan todo de encima el martes que viene.
> 
> No veo estos dias bajista ni por técnico ni por estadísticas, aunque si es cierto que hoy nos tocaba bajar un poquito.
> 
> De todas formas es posible que solo entre para estar hoy y mañana nada más, estos días es para hacer trading a muy corto plazo, no conviene estar mucho tiempo contracorriente.



Revisa el 1 de septiembre de 2009 Creo que habia fiesta, no te puedo confirmar el dato ya que estoy en el curro


----------



## spheratu (11 Feb 2010)

He leido esto por ahí:


> Bob Janjuah, el ultra-bajista estratega jefe de Royal Bank of Scotland, ha señalado en una reciente nota:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Vaya timo en FERROVIAL, cuando iba bajando -5% subasta... ahora la suben.


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

Lo que hace un padre por sus hijas.....

http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/untitled1vd60r6.jpg.html


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

Jur jur, nos acercamos al 1.35....

Por cierto, entre en las Arias sobre 1.47 y en las hytm igual... 1.47-1.48.

Siendo un inversor a muuuuuyy largo ganaré de todas formas )


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

*Venga esas iberias.... cabronesssss......*



Saludos :XX:


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Wataru,,, todavía estás a tiempo de vender las ARIAd y venir al lado oscuroNVAX


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ANPI... andale Luca!!!
> 
> NVAX es una ruina, no os la recomiendo... XD



ANPI tiene que probar nuevos min cerca de 0,75....


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

Corto 2670, ahora subirá como la espuma 

Edit: LOL palmado otra vez, cinco de cinco hoy....... lo dejo.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2010)

Lo de guarribex es de traca...bajando como ningún otro índice en europa


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru,,, todavía estás a tiempo de vender las ARIAd y venir al lado oscuroNVAX



¿Otros 6 meses? Ni de coña xD. Nos vemos en los 2.80$, allí te recibiremos sin rencores jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

jajajajaja


fuera a 2,178.... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2010)

que subidón del SP, madre mía


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

En NVAX... hay MMs que saben ganar fast money... en ARIAd... lo llevan las abuelitas de los NVAX'S MMs. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En NVAX... hay MMs que saben ganar fast money... en ARIAd... lo llevan las abuelitas de los NVAX'S MMs. XD



binguero....


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Largo en bankinter en 6,021... :XX:




Mulder dijo:


> Me acabo de poner largo, que San Apapusio Bendito me ampare



Mulder... nos van a dar pero bien...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En NVAX... hay MMs que saben ganar fast money... en ARIAd... lo llevan las abuelitas de los NVAX'S MMs. XD



¿No has visto el anuncio de la cuenta Naranja?. Al final... diremos eso de: ¡Ya lo sabía...!.

Pasito a pasito... mi jubilación no puede estar en manos de Mm´s malosos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿No has visto el anuncio de la cuenta Naranja?. Al final... diremos eso de: ¡Ya lo sabía...!.
> 
> Pasito a pasito... mi jubilación no puede estar en manos de Mm´s malosos...



Watarú Buffet certified!! 

Como se ponga a remontar el € (no creo) porque al final no rescaten a grecia vamos a salir por patas de las acciones usanas todos los presentes...XDDDD


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Un poquito? Vaya nociones de tamaño que tienes. Temo por la integridad de tu mujer/novia.



Pues el Stoxx apenas pierde 27 puntos ahora mismo, hemos tenido un pico que ha llegado algo más abajo, pero eso entra bien dentro del rango diario normal.

Eso no es nada, si miras en el Ibex a lo mejor lo ves más exagerado, pero así es el Ibex


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me acabo de poner largo, que San Apapusio Bendito me ampare




Vamos botas cabrón...devuéveme lo mio... jajaja 


Saludos


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

DJ acaba de romper el canalillo alcista, toca rectificar







Edit: puede que no, está recuperando, casi vuelve a tocar la línea

Edit2: línea tocada, a ver si la recuepra o no


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2010)

quiero ver ese cierre en el ibex,... quiero verlo con mis ojos


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Revisa el 1 de septiembre de 2009 Creo que habia fiesta, no te puedo confirmar el dato ya que estoy en el curro



El 26 de noviembre fue fiesta en USA en 2009, fíjate como hasta el último dia se mantuvo la tendencia antes de cambiar repentina y bruscamente.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Los de R4 me acaban de enviar un email... :XX:




> Estimado Sr.tonuel:
> 
> En primer lugar, le agradezco la confianza depositada en nuestro servicio.
> 
> ...




Saludos


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Cuando el estocástico (líneas en rojo) se comprime de esta manera, es señal de que viene petardazo, pero nunca se sabe la dirección


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El 26 de noviembre fue fiesta en USA en 2009, fíjate como hasta el último dia se mantuvo la tendencia antes de cambiar repentina y bruscamente.



Muchas gracias lo revisare, y mirare mas festivos 8:


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Qué os he dicho? ahí están resolviéndolo:


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Cuando el estocástico (líneas en rojo) se comprime de esta manera, es señal de que viene petardazo, pero nunca se sabe la dirección



Eso no es un estocástico, eso son bandas de bollinguer.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Saludos :no:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

owned XDDDD


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

pero quw ostia del eurooooo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> pero quw ostia del eurooooo



Pues verás qué risa cuando los flamencos impriman los billetitos y ya sea 100% oficial...


----------



## spheratu (11 Feb 2010)

modo pepiño on.
ES una conspiración,no lo veis?.
modo pepiño off.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> modo pepiño on.
> ES una conspiración,no lo veis?.
> modo pepiño off.



Pues no se crea que seguramente la medio quiebra + rescate griego sea un apaño para exportar hamijo...


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues verás qué risa cuando los flamencos impriman los billetitos y ya sea 100% oficial...



Y los Valones....... que no saben ni convivir juntos!!!!!


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso no es un estocástico, eso son bandas de bollinguer.



Cierto, estaba pensando en otras cosas mientras escribía. De toda formas cuando tienden a unirse, inmediatamente después tienden a separarse, que es lo que quería expresar


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

Ala, pues ya hemos cerrado algunas posiciones para tener disponible para garantías. Dejamos alguna abierta para el fin de fiesta.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder.... si te haces caquita y cierras largos me avisas... pero antes de la subasta... no como el otro dia... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues verás qué risa cuando los flamencos impriman los billetitos y ya sea 100% oficial...



Nada en muy breve espacio de tiempo estará a 1€=2$ ¿No era así?.

Señores que el tito trinchet quiere 1 = 1.25-.30 y se les dio margen a los americanos pero el nuevo presidente va de listo y eso no puede ser.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

En el ibex se puede mirar de ponerse corto en 10240 y largo en 10195, está juguetón


----------



## pyn (11 Feb 2010)

Jejeje cierto lo del cambio €-$, aún recuerdo cuando se decía que las plusvalías de Ariad se las iba a comer el cambio xDDDDD, cómo ha cambiado el cuento que el mismísimo donpepito ha abandonado el barco.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

"Hoygan"

Un poco de fundamentales:

Si salvan a Grecia sube el riesgo de Alemania, por lo que los tipos de los bonos alemanes suben, ok, como sube el riesgo, parece en principio malo pero....

Se devalúa la moneda!!! y las empresas alemanas viven de la exportación pura y dura.. por lo que es beneficioso para los proyectos...

Ahora mismo, en todos los departamentos financieros de las empreasas están resisando como locos los Swaps de divisas, NPV de proyectos, seguros de cambio.... y van a salir ganado prácticamente en todos.... en teoría sus resultados mejorarán si esta situación se mantiene, ténganlo en cuenta...

Esto viene al cuento porque mágicamente podemos tener subidas de tipos con subidas de las bolsas (paradojas de los modelos IS-LM)

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Nada en muy breve espacio de tiempo estará a 1€=2$ ¿No era así?.
> 
> Señores que el tito trinchet quiere 1 = 1.25-.30 y se les dio margen a los americanos pero el nuevo presidente va de listo y eso no puede ser.



Wataru, vacilón... sin rescate de Grecia... cómo estaría el tipo de cambio ¿?


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aver...
> 
> Un poco de fundamentales:
> 
> ...



Luca es exactamente como dices, este próximo trimestre se van haber los beneficios en las empresas europeas por contra de las yankis.

Dentro de 2 meses hay que cambiarse de bando ^__^!.

Luca está todo calculado, no por mi, of course


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

A ver con ese Ese "*Aver*" :no: como te pille Wataru o Talivan 8:

Edito. anda! Se le ha pasado a Wataru


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

DP HF+100k accs en orden de compra a 2.25USD NVAX


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Pues no. Volvemos a por mínimos?. Que mareo hoy...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver con ese Ese "*Aver*" :no: como te pille Wataru o Talivan 8:
> 
> Edito. anda! Se le ha pasado a Wataru



Y lo de "Bacilón" jajaja

Estamos apañados... La logse hizo mucho daño (nos xD)

ED: Editado... pfff


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

¿Alguien sabe si Lecter ha vuelto ya del proctólogo...? 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## spheratu (11 Feb 2010)

Subidas de tipos y subidas de bolsas? estoooooo....me lo explique. Subidas de tipos son guano certificado de la mejor calidad.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder.... si te haces caquita y cierras largos me avisas... pero antes de la subasta... no como el otro dia... :fiufiu:



Pues estoy dudoso, tras entrar se ha ido en contra mia un poco (como siempre) aunque el gráfico lo veo muy bien. Lo que no me gusta es lo que están haciendo Stoxx y euro mientras tanto.

Creo que podría salirme si el Stoxx pierde el mínimo del día, aunque de momento aun no lo veo.

Ya veremos que hago.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver con ese Ese "*Aver*" :no: como te pille Wataru o Talivan 8:
> 
> Edito. anda! Se le ha pasado a Wataru



Un poquito de margen con los Bracos que estamos en el trabajo... (escribía mientras otro me hablaba así que demasiado....)


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

Esta complicado........... el euro rozando los 135


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Y lo de "Bacilón" jajaja
> 
> Estamos apañados... La logse hizo mucho daño (nos xD)
> 
> ED: Editado... pfff




Está claro, te ha llamado bacteria. :XX::XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Subidas de tipos y subidas de bolsas? estoooooo....me lo explique. Subidas de tipos son guano certificado de la mejor calidad.



Para eso se deben de tener en cuenta los tipos reales, no nominales.


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Un poquito de margen con los Bracos que estamos en el trabajo... (escribía mientras otro me hablaba así que demasiado....)



Bien, en modo [skake] está permitido


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Botas... cabronazo... que no me va a saltar el stop porque no tengo... :no:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Bien, en modo [skake] está permitido



skake multitarea.... v y b juntas...

Qué mamoncetes que sois... XD


----------



## rosonero (11 Feb 2010)

Los que hagan scalping hoy deben estar pasándoselo teta. 

Pd. Dónde va el Ibex !!! Si todo el mundo está quieto. .. Creo que si vuelve a los 200 justos hago un largo al calor de la subasta.


----------



## pyn (11 Feb 2010)

No sé si es suerte o no, pero puse al medio día una orden de compra de MTS a 26,60 y me ha entrado, ya decía yo que tenía demasiados correos en la bandeja de entrada.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Grecia renuncia al apoyo financiero de la UE, que le impone un objetivo de déficit del 4% para 2010 - Cotizalia.com

 El Ibex se atraganta con la renuncia de Grecia al apoyo de la EU





Trata de arrancarlo Sarko... trata de arrancarlo por diosssss....


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Creo que todo el mundo ve que nos caemos y tal como están las cosas ahora es hora de arriesgar, yendo en contra del miedo que todo el mundo tiene.

En fin, es lo que voy a hacer yo, espero que me salga bien la jugada.

Al fin y al cabo estoy en un valor muy relacionado con Grecia, jejeje.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Mejor, cuando hagan default devaluará todavía más.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que todo el mundo ve que nos caemos y tal como están las cosas ahora es hora de arriesgar, yendo en contra del miedo que todo el mundo tiene.
> 
> En fin, es lo que voy a hacer yo, espero que me salga bien la jugada.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo estoy en un valor muy relacionado con Grecia, jejeje.



Pasame un privi con el valor si no te importa....


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pasame un privi con el valor si no te importa....



Que problema hay en pasarnos a todos un publi?


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que todo el mundo ve que nos caemos y tal como están las cosas ahora es hora de arriesgar, yendo en contra del miedo que todo el mundo tiene.
> 
> En fin, es lo que voy a hacer yo, espero que me salga bien la jugada.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo estoy *en un valor muy relacionado con Grecia*, jejeje.



Has comprado danones???


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Feb 2010)

ahora sube el cabronazo del ibex...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Que problema hay en pasarnos a todos un publi?



Pues que nos observan, no vés que he comentado lo del plan de devaluar el € y en seguida ha salido Grecia diciendo que no aceptan rebajar el déficit????




Política de Mulder, no es por nada.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Has comprado danones???



*TOUCHE!*

Hale, ya es público


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ahora sube el cabronazo del ibex...




Mulder.... ¿las huelessss....?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *TOUCHE!*
> 
> Hale, ya es público



El yogur nunca baja!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Que problema hay en pasarnos a todos un publi?



¿Sabes el dineral que vale una encuesta?...

Con leer este post, lo leones ya conocen los pensamientos de las gacelas medias, jaja.

Nah.... supersticiones de Mulder. )


----------



## Claca (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que todo el mundo ve que nos caemos y tal como están las cosas ahora es hora de arriesgar, yendo en contra del miedo que todo el mundo tiene.
> 
> En fin, es lo que voy a hacer yo, espero que me salga bien la jugada.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo estoy en un valor muy relacionado con Grecia, jejeje.



Mulder, a mí también me encaja algo así, aunque no me arriesgaré. Si sube será para meterle cortos más adelante.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *TOUCHE!*
> 
> Hale, ya es público




y estás tu que me lo creo...


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

OK, deduzco que e publico que Mulder no hace publico sus apuestas. Cuanto me queda por aprender.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

largo para un último spike al alza, en 10285


----------



## Hagen (11 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues que nos observan, no vés que he comentado lo del plan de devaluar el € y en seguida ha salido Grecia diciendo que no aceptan rebajar el déficit????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui es donde se corta la verdadera economia europea, y en donde kujire la americana.....


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder... ¿aguantamos para mañana o qué...?



esas plusvas... jajaja... 


Saludos


----------



## Blackbird (11 Feb 2010)

Mierda. Al final llego la sangre al rio. Me han cerrado ellos una posicion (parcialmente, claro). En fin...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

Qué manera de subir.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Y fuera mis puts a 0,07 también!


----------



## Interesado (11 Feb 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Las instituciones siguen claramente vendedoras a cierre del miércoles. El nivel de ventas además sigue siendo bastante importante. No hay ningún signo de que vayan a cambiar de posición por el momento.
> 
> En cuanto los hedge la mayoría cortos, con stop loss de 1.085 para arriba. Aunque en ese entorno también entrarían cortos nuevos, ya que los hedge siguen muy escépticos. Solo pasar por encima de 1.100-1.105 podría provocar un cierre brutal de cortos.
> 
> Por debajo según se comenta en el mundillo y en los boletines que circulan entre ellos, la zona de 1.038-1.040 es la clave como soporte, si se pierde en un cierre podrían saltar muchas máquinas en plan agresivo a ponerse corto y a buscar el 1.000-1.005



Todo sigue según lo planeado.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

jojojo... la de plusvas que me voy a llevar mañana... 



gracias botitasssss.... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

From the lost to the river friends. (de perdidos al río hamijos).

A ver si el SP no supera los 1070, último corto al ES50 en 2686.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> From the lost to the river friends. (de perdidos al río hamijos).




Buena traducción... 8:


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Hala otros cuantos más a 10305 largos, para mañana estoy alcista


----------



## Claca (11 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Todo sigue según lo planeado.



Sí, y desde el viernes se han subido 600 puntejos de nada. Anda que le hacía mucho caso yo a cárpatos... Están mareando al personal y lo ponen muy complicado, pero, hasta ahora, la dirección buena son las compras.

Mirad lo que dibujé el 4 de febrero:







Para ser apróximado, por el momento se cumple. Puse un recorte dentro de las subidas en los 500, que ha sido hoy.

El cierre parece malo, pero se ha cerrado el gap y nos quedamos por encima del trazo de muchas figuras bajistas.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Ahora que salga Merkel y que diga que se rompe la UE... ::


Saludos :cook:


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Pues no ha estado nada mal el subidón final de danone, he acabado en números verdes (incluyendo comisiones) y me he quedado contento, aunque voy a estar muy encima de ella mañana, que sigo sin fiarme ni un pelo.

Pero está claro que en un entorno como este donde no sabemos donde hacia vamos, hay que explotar el sentimiento contrario.

Mañana veremos que pasa.


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Pregunta de novato de futuros:

que diferencia hay entre comprar 40 minis y 4 grandes del ibex, a parte de que en el grande puedes hacerlo de punto en punto?

En rendimiento no es lo mismo?


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahora que salga Merkel y que diga que se rompe la UE... ::



Claro, encima lo dirá en pelotas y bailando samba ::


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Pregunta de novato de futuros:
> 
> que diferencia hay entre comprar 40 minis y 4 grandes del ibex, a parte de que en el grande puedes hacerlo de punto en punto?
> 
> En rendimiento no es lo mismo?



Las comisiones, aunque eso depende de tu broker.

Y también poderse salir en 23 y no tener que hacerlo en 20 o 25.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

¿Sabeis lo que quiero oir mañana a las 9 en capital....? 





*Arriiiiibaaaa...*


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Se agradecería a los novatos o seminovatos scalpers del hilo que se pongan un avatar, que no me aclaro con ellos ::

Thanks...


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Sabeis lo que quiero oir mañana a las 9 en capital....?
> 
> *Arriiiiibaaaa...*



Al final vas largo o corto o lateral?


----------



## destr0 (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se agradecería a los novatos o seminovatos scalpers del hilo que se pongan un avatar, que no me aclaro con ellos ::
> 
> Thanks...



Soy novato sólo en futuros, en scalping ya tengo los O_O peludos, de hacerlo hasta con calls y puts...


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final vas largo o corto o lateral?




hoy tengo fe en Bankinter... :Baile:



mañana ya veremos... 

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Labopharm Inc. - Google Finance

En la sesión de hoy, he visto... esto en mi bola.


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido variadito:

- Hasta las 12 han estado vendiendo.
- De las 12 a las 15 han comprado.
- De las 15 a las 16 vendiendo de nuevo.
- De las 16 al final han vuelto a comprar.

El saldo del día ha quedado en positivo, pero en subasta han metido un pequeño paquete a la baja, aunque ha sido del mismo volumen exacto al de la última posición de compra poco antes del cierre y la subasta.

En mi opinión esperan una apertura alcista para mañana.


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

gracias idealisto... :XX:


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> gracias idealisto... :XX:



Mejor ser idealisto que becario de la Salgado como DP


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mejor ser idealisto que becario de la Salgado como DP



jorl... han vuelto los mensajes... :8:


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

Ya me han descubierto... no ha costado demasiado sobornar a los de Fitch... unos cuantos cayennes.. y barra libre de bonos del tesoso. XD

FITCH RATINGS ESPAA


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya me han descubierto... no ha costado demasiado sobornar a los de Fitch... unos cuantos cayennes.. y barra libre de bonos del tesoso. XD
> 
> FITCH RATINGS ESPAA



No tienes ni idea, aquí la herramienta coercitiva favorita es la barra libre de langostinos


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Coooñooooo... :8:




Bankinter está en los mínimos de marzo... :S


Saludos :S


----------



## kokaine (11 Feb 2010)

cuantos poneis la radio a las 9 para oir la apertura en capital??'

jejjeej

En la Sexta un dia el guayoming dijo que intereconomia era una radio Ultraconservadora.(y encima le pagan por cosas asi)


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

IntelliPharmaCeutics Intl Inc (USA) - Google Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Feb 2010)

Me acabo de sacudir la nieve y de leer veinte páginas de mensajes... hay que ver cuánto charláis.

Hoy no he podido entrar en nada, he estado fuera de casa hasta ahora... pero creo que me he perdido una sesión en la que habría podido palmar mucho.


----------



## sapito (11 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Sabeis lo que quiero oir mañana a las 9 en capital....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tonuel, mejor no oir ese programa, es atacante...me mata esa música...

Y aunque lo diga Wyoming, la verdad es que todo el grupo intereconmia es "ultraconservador" (puestos a ser políticamente correcto). En la radio no se nota mucho, pero la televisión es cutre cutre, no parece profesional.
El periódico la Gaceta si que está bien hecho... pero la linea editorial es para gente "orgullosa de ser de derechas", como dice su publicidad


----------



## donpepito (11 Feb 2010)

NVAX NOVAVAX INC

Nos vamos a por los 2.40USD señores... estamos picados con ARIAd, quien conseguirá antes los 3.00USD ? XD


----------



## Interesado (11 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, y desde el viernes se han subido 600 puntejos de nada. Anda que le hacía mucho caso yo a cárpatos... Están mareando al personal y lo ponen muy complicado, pero, hasta ahora, la dirección buena son las compras.
> 
> Mirad lo que dibujé el 4 de febrero:
> 
> ...



El escenario que estoy manejando:







Vaya por delante que "voy con la L" y que por tanto estoy intentando combinar las hipótesis de todo el hilo.

- De Claca el canal alcista.
- De LCASC el recuento de ondas.
- De Mixtables los "fundamentales del ibex".
- De Mulder el timing (aunque me cuesta bastante seguirte, la verdad).
- De Cárpatos las indicaciones de compras/ventas de manos fuertes.

¿Porqué creo que no iremos a atacar la resistencia del canal? Porque me jode el recuento y porque de momento estamos bajando respetando bastante los fibos de cada impulso precedente.

En 10560 estaba el 50% de la 4 y ahí hemos parado.

Podría ser que llegara hasta el 61.8% (10720), y si pasara cerraría cortos. 

Claro que como me estáis acojonando, y estoy viendo que al SP500 le molan más los 1080 que los 1050 igual me da por cerrarlos antes y proteger los beneficios... ienso:

De hecho estuve a punto de hacerlo en los 10000 (en previsión del rebote, que como Claca, estuve defendiendo), pero no me entró la orden por 1cto. :ouch:

Se agradecen los comentarios.

EDIT: Obviamente, la C debería ir mucho más abajo (¿3000? :rolleye, la bajada actual sería el primer impulso de C. 

No la he pintado en el gráfico por motivos de escala y porque tampoco le veo sentido a hacer este tipo de proyecciones a tan largo plazo.

Prefiero ir rascando de onda en onda, aunque esta vez me haya quedado pillado (con beneficios).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Feb 2010)

Este servidor me esta hartando y mucho... 

Interesado, te he respondido como 7 veces, pero me dice lo de Internal Error... :56:

Te


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> - De Mulder el timing (aunque me cuesta bastante seguirte, la verdad).



A mi también me llevan bastante loco los leoncios esta semana, mi previsión se está cumpliendo en lineas generales (subimos) pero cada día está siendo diferente a como lo tenía proyectado, aunque esto va a ratos que si y a ratos que no.




Interesado dijo:


> Porqué creo que no iremos a atacar la resistencia del canal? Porque me jode el recuento y porque de momento estamos bajando respetando bastante los fibos de cada impulso precedente.
> 
> En 10560 estaba el 50% de la 4 y ahí hemos parado.
> 
> Podría ser que llegara hasta el 61.8% (10720), y si pasara cerraría cortos.



Yo creo que aun toca subir algo más, aunque veo que has pintado el fibo contando las velas, yo lo haría a precio de cierre, por experiencia propia suele ser más exacto.

Si mi previsión de timing se cumple bien, entre mañana y el lunes podríamos llegar a los 1087x que pintas en tu fibo, desde luego mañana subiremos algo más pero no tengo claro del todo si los gringos se dedicarán a liquidar posiciones (por tener un dia de fiesta por delante entre tanta confusión) o efectivamente acabarán subiendo.

Por lo que le contaba antes a Hagen, el dia 26 de noviembre fue fiesta en USA y el dia anterior se terminó ligeramente por encima de donde se empezó, mañana será un dia seguramente volátil, como lo está siendo el resto de la semana.

Hasta yo mismo me sorprendo de que esta semana me esté yendo bien con tanta volatilidad y tanto tira y afloja, estoy ajustando bien el timing aunque me toca aguantar posiciones en contra cuando me meto en algo. Pero como suelo estar bastante seguro de donde me meto no me sale mal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hasta yo mismo me sorprendo de que esta semana me esté yendo bien con tanta volatilidad y tanto tira y afloja, estoy ajustando bien el timing aunque me toca aguantar posiciones en contra cuando me meto en algo. Pero como suelo estar bastante seguro de donde me meto no me sale mal.



Te metas donde te metas y cuando te metas te van a piilar. El tema está en quedarse quieto una vez dentro, yo he palmado hoy 600 euros en SL's con el ES50 y todas las posiciones iniciales después las podría haber cerrado con beneficios (entro en soportes con SL de 10 puntos aprox.).
El problema que tengo es que nos han meneado tanto que nunca sabes cual es la que de verdad te va a llevar al wano o al cielo definitivo, voy con caquita ::


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Te metas donde te metas y cuando te metas te van a piilar. El tema está en quedarse quieto una vez dentro, yo he palmado hoy 600 euros en SL's con el ES50 y todas las posiciones iniciales después las podría haber cerrado con beneficios (entro en soportes con SL de 10 puntos aprox.).
> El problema que tengo es que nos han meneado tanto que nunca sabes cual es la que de verdad te va a llevar al wano o al cielo definitivo, voy con caquita ::



Pues yo de tí me pondría un límite diario de 3 operaciones como máximo. Si has palmado con 3 es que ese dia no le tienes pillada la mano al mercado.

Así lo hacía yo cuando operaba con el Stoxx. También podrías plantearte operaciones a un plazo más largo (dias) y dejar stop-loss más grandes de 30 puntos, por ejemplo, aunque eso solo si tienes claro hacia donde vamos, yo también hice ese tipo de operaciones en el Stoxx las últimas veces y me fue bastante bien y además es más relajado, menos estresante, solo te dedicas a mirar y mover el stop de vez en cuando, aunque estos dias no son para eso.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (11 Feb 2010)

Opiniones sobre entrar en GE, tras haber vendido en 16.70 con plusvalías para comprar más abajo?

PD: Si se que es de abuelo yanqui...


----------



## Interesado (11 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Este servidor me esta hartando y mucho...
> 
> Interesado, te he respondido como 7 veces, pero me dice lo de Internal Error... :56:
> 
> Te



Gracias por el interés (aunque si me pones ni que sea dos lineas en el blog de Kujire, mucho mejor ) ).


----------



## Interesado (11 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi también me llevan bastante loco los leoncios esta semana, mi previsión se está cumpliendo en lineas generales (subimos) pero cada día está siendo diferente a como lo tenía proyectado, aunque esto va a ratos que si y a ratos que no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufff, que mal me lo pintas...

La verdad es que desde hace una semana tenía bastante fé en no subir mucho más de los 10560. Al fin y al cabo, hoy todo parecía indicar que los pasaríamos (con rescate incluido) y milagrosamente el mercado ha hecho lo contrario de lo que se esperaba a priori.

10348 en estos momentos en igmarkets, el SP500 perrofláutico en los 1080... si tira para arriba intentaré cerrar posiciones mañana en algún latigazo bajista de esos tan bonitos que hace el IBEX últimamente.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Feb 2010)

Lucarrr, en Hytm. No me queda muy claro si un fondo ha vendido parte o ha entrado.

No entiendo porque usan la misma letra... y en AOL, ponen adquisición mayor o igual que... no entiendo.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (11 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ufff, que mal me lo pintas...
> 
> La verdad es que desde hace una semana tenía bastante fé en no subir mucho más de los 10560. Al fin y al cabo, hoy todo parecía indicar que los pasaríamos (con rescate incluido) y milagrosamente el mercado ha hecho lo contrario de lo que se esperaba a priori.
> 
> 10348 en estos momentos en igmarkets, el SP500 perrofláutico en los 1080... si tira para arriba intentaré cerrar posiciones mañana en algún latigazo bajista de esos tan bonitos que hace el IBEX últimamente.



Mientras tanto el Stoxx, que suele ser perrofláutico, esta semana está aguantando muy bien todas las embestidas hacia abajo, se recupera de una forma asombrosa y vuelve a sus niveles originales. Por eso ahora me estoy metiendo en europeas y no en españolas.

Mañana creo que tendremos una estampida al alza similar a la de esta tarde a la baja, y luego parón, el lunes podríamos tener otra pequeña estampida al alza más rápida y menos duradera.

A partir del martes preveo guano hasta el final del mes, con la excepción de algún dia suelto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Feb 2010)

OT

Por si gana ZP de nuevo en 2012 

Se dispara la demanda de búnkeres en España por las teorías apocalípticas del 2012


----------



## tonuel (11 Feb 2010)

Mis coleguitas de Goldman me han hecho caso... el guano puede esperar hasta que me ponga corto...








Saludos


----------



## Interesado (12 Feb 2010)

LCASC dijo:


> Te decia que yo ahi no veo la C, pero veo que has editado… o
> 
> Por otra parte, la tercera regla de Elliot dice que las Onda3 NUNCA son las mas cortas de los impulsos. Donde pones 3 yo pondria 3(1) y donde pones 4 yo pondria 3(2)…
> 
> ...





LCASC dijo:


> Si hemos acabado la 3(2) en el 105xx, estamos inmersos en la 3(3), que encima nunca es la mas corta… asi que yo veo cortos a medio plazo…
> 
> De todas formas, he cambiado mi forma de operar, cansado de no poder operar “cuando yo quiero”, voy a jugar al medio plazo… intentar hacer las Ondas enteras…
> 
> Saludos…



O sea que según Mulder nos vamos a los 10800+ y según LCASC nos vamos a volver a probar los 10.000...

Para mañana tenemos la primera resistencia en 10500 y el primer soporte en 10110. El SP500 se ha pegado dos cabezazos con el 1080, el ibex todavía podría decirse que está dentro del "canal bajista" desde los 10500, el EURUSD va p'abajo y el stoxx sobre la media de 200 sesiones... está complicado el panorama. ienso:


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> el EURUSD va p'abajo...ienso:




El EURUSD está ahora mismo rozando los 1,37€..., de los 1,36 no creo que pase...



Saludos


----------



## Interesado (12 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> El EURUSD está ahora mismo rozando los 1,37€..., de los 1,36 no creo que pase...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ya. Quería decir que está haciendo máximos y mínimos decrecientes, el RSI sigue bajista, y está por debajo de medias... no digo que se esté hundiendo, simplemente que de momento no parece que vaya a salir del bache de forma inminente.


----------



## pyn (12 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,
parece que los futuros del ibex vienen en verde (10345 ahora mismo). Felicidades a los que se quedaron comprados ayer.


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

¿Dónde está destr0 para la estrategia primomatinal? ienso:

Buenos días y tal


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Dónde está destr0 para la estrategia primomatinal? ienso:
> 
> Buenos días y tal



De momento subimos, yo tengo el SP en 10450, a ver si llega.

Edit: Buenos días!


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Tentado de entrar largo en BANKINTER....


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2010)

Tenemos que subir todavia mas, sigo largo en miniSP esperando los 1080 para ponerme corto, se ha quedado a en 1079.75


----------



## fmc (12 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Tentado de entrar largo en BANKINTER....



De Cárpatos...


> 8 :43:29 h.
> Bankinter
> 
> TT International comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 2.236.115 acciones o el 0,4723% del capital.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

A los buenos días!

Me acabo de salir de Danone con 1 euro por acción de plusvalías, no está mal, aunque creo que seguirá subiendo, pero veo al Stoxx algo débil y por aquello de que más vale pájaro en mano.

Está semana me ha ido mejor que la anterior, espero que siga la cosa así, pero no me gusta estar entrando y saliendo tanto, aunque estos dias es lo que toca hacer.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Me gusta ir contra los HF... en menos de 6,00€ lo mismo entro. XD


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

Esperando a que se cierre el gap del Ibex para entrar largo con más carga.


----------



## fmc (12 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me gusta ir contra los HF... en menos de 6,00€ lo mismo entro. XD



Eres libre de darle tu dinero a quien quieras


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Me acabo de salir de Danone con 1 euro por acción de plusvalías, no está mal, aunque creo que seguirá subiendo, pero veo al Stoxx algo débil y por aquello de que más vale pájaro en mano.
> 
> Está semana me ha ido mejor que la anterior, espero que siga la cosa así, pero no me gusta estar entrando y saliendo tanto, aunque estos dias es lo que toca hacer.



Te lo habran pagado en bifidus.....:XX:


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2010)

El euro sigue intentando perforar los 135,xx ayer reboto en esta zona, puede ser que vayamos de nuevo a verlos para intentar rebotar


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

TT international, sounds like... una tapadera fake del hijo del botas para animar a los cortos. XD


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Además las propias BSN están vendiendo.. para animar el cotarro... TONUEL ven a salvar a tu banco!!!


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Te lo habran pagado en bifidus.....:XX:



Yo me tomo casi todos los días un yogur al final de la comida y otro al final de la cena desde que era bastante pequeño, al menos ya he amortizado parte del inmenso gasto


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

En el POP no paran de recibir sustitos todos los días... con lo bien que me cae el presidente. XD


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

De nuevo entre 09:10 - 09:30 regalaban 50-100 puntos a la contra pero estaba ocupado :´(


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 Feb 2010)

LOS BONOS EEUU PUEDEN SUFRIR IMPORTANTES PÉRDIDAS. 
Las implicaciones económicas y financieras serían muy relevantes. 

Barry Ritholtz, analista técnico de The Big Picture, afirma que el mercado de bonos de EEUU está cerca de terminar su tendencia bajista de ciclo, según reflejan los gráficos que publicamos a continuación.













Los objetivos técnicos plateados por este autor es que la rentabilidad del bono a 30 años de EEUU subiría de las cercanías del 4,50% actual, a los entornos del 7%, lo cual tendría importantes implicaciones económicas. Reflejemos algunas de ellas: 

- El sector financiero a nivel mundial tiene en sus carteras de inversión una enorme cantidad de bonos de EEUU. Si la rentabilidad de los mismos sube tan drásticamente, lo que lleva implícito una caída igual en el precio de esos bonos, estas carteras sufrirían un importante deterioro en sus valoraciones. 
- Grandes fondos soberanos, principalmente de China, Japón, India y Países Árabes, son los mayores tendedores de la deuda americana. Ante un "estallido de la burbuja", es previsible que estos países reduzcan de forma precipitada su exposición a EEUU, con lo que se verían afectados tanto el mercado de divisas (dólar), como los mercados de acciones a nivel mundial.
- La FED para apoyar al dólar tendría que subir más pronto y en mayor cuantía de lo que tienen actualmente previsto sus tipos de referencia, con lo que se agravaría la presión vendedora tanto en el mercado de bonos como en el de renta variable.

*Creemos que hay que prestar especial atención en el medio plazo a un posible estallido de la burbuja en el mercado de bonos, pues sus consecuencias serían mayores que el estallido de la burbuja de las puntocom, y del sector inmobiliario.*

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articul...icas-y-financieras-serian-muy-relevantes.html


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me gusta ir contra los HF... en menos de 6,00€ lo mismo entro. XD




Son unos aficionados... me parece que no saben con quien se juegan los cuartos...


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

¿Los 10350 del Ibex vuelven a ser resistencia?


----------



## pyn (12 Feb 2010)

Llevan en lateral 1 hora: 103015-10350.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me he largado de solaria a 2,185 esto se va al garete ehhh



algun voluntario para darme un zas en toda la boca ?


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Llevan en lateral 1 hora: 103015-10350.



Estos laterales acaban siempre rompiendo por el mismo sitio :abajo:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

que me podeis decir de esto


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> algun voluntario para darme un zas en toda la boca ?



Los nelsons de Tonuel son mano de santo


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que me podeis decir de esto



Estaría bien que dijeras a que se corresponde ese gráfico.

Parece que está terminando su tendencia bajista, yo diría que le queda un mínimo, no mucho más abajo, y se girará para corregir.


----------



## pyn (12 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estos laterales acaban siempre rompiendo por el mismo sitio



¿Por dónde?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Los nelsons de Tonuel son mano de santo



dime algo del grafico que he posteado anda, que tengo la sangre a 49 grados 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estaría bien que dijeras a que se corresponde ese gráfico.
> 
> Parece que está terminando su tendencia bajista, yo diría que le queda un mínimo, no mucho más abajo, y se girará para corregir.



eso he pensado yo y acabo de entrar , pero despues de haber vendido ayer solaria mi autoestima y confianza no esta muy alta xd .

es el grafico de GAM

¿ hasta donde ves tu tecnicamente que podria recuperar ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

mira el grafico de sesion de hoy, yo compre a 3, 86 ...palmando que es gerundio 







cada dia me parezco mas a pierre nodoyuna


----------



## explorador (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> eso he pensado yo y acabo de entrar , pero despues de haber vendido ayer solaria mi autoestima y confianza no esta muy alta xd .
> 
> es el grafico de GAM
> 
> ¿ hasta donde ves tu tecnicamente que podria recuperar ?



Os leo todos los dias pero no me gusta opinar, más que nada porque uno esta aprendiendo de vuestros comentarios, pero de GAM y de Pedro Luis algo puedo decir, si la cotización en bolsa verdaderamente es por la solidez del cotizado y sus previsiones de futuro, piensa en otro valor para invertir. Ahora si la bolsa es única y exclusivamente especulación, cortos o largos,vosotros sabeís lo que teneís que hacer, yo en ese terreno, todavia no sé desenvolverme.


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

Se va reduciendo el lateral (stoxx), a ver por donde peta. También me decanto por a la baja pero no las tengo todas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

explorador dijo:


> Os leo todos los dias pero no me gusta opinar, más que nada porque uno esta aprendiendo de vuestros comentarios, pero de GAM y de Pedro Luis algo puedo decir, si la cotización en bolsa verdaderamente es por la solidez del cotizado y sus previsiones de futuro, piensa en otro valor para invertir. Ahora si la bolsa es única y exclusivamente especulación, cortos o largos,vosotros sabeís lo que teneís que hacer, yo en ese terreno, todavia no sé desenvolverme.



mi intencion no era quedarme a vivir ahi, sino esperar un rebote y pirarme , por eso pregunto como ven los graficos tecnicamente, ya se que la empresa es un chicharro que puede petar o pasar cualquier cosa.

El aburrimiento de ayer con solaria, hasta que vendi , me caguento, me llevo a meterme en camisas de once varas :´(

A ver Tonuel y mulder, venga esos analisis xd


----------



## fmc (12 Feb 2010)

¿Cómo veis a Grifols? Ha tocado los niveles de marzo y tiene pinta de querer subir de nuevo.... ienso:


----------



## Blackbird (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Se va reduciendo el lateral (stoxx), a ver por donde peta. También me decanto por a la baja pero no las tengo todas.



Como vamos de volumen?


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Como vamos de volumen?



Yo estoy en prácticas, Mulder seguro que nos puede decir algo al respecto (del Stoxx)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> *Como vamos de volumen?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> yo diria que en la media anual, casi 10 millines de tituloes en santander a esta hora, quizas un pelin mas de la media.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

Mirando el grafico diaria , tu que dices mulder , podria ser 3,75 un suelo







La mejor Posición
3,75 compra
Títulos
1.220

3,77 venta
Títulos
133




venga coño, que palmo un 2 % y no se si aguantar o asumir perdidas y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a todos.

Unos cortos en ABG? XD


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Feb 2010)

Uis eso de que el Tito Bernake está drenando liquidez funciona... el dolar está subiendo ^__^.

Vamoss!!!


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

GAM. ... va a sacar +papelitos al mercado... de ahí la bajada. XD

DP HF, consultas en el 806xxxxxxxxx XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Tienes recorrido hasta:

Los casi 15 millones de nuevas acciones de la ampliación se venderán a un precio unitario de *EUR2,65.* Las acciones de GAM cerraron el jueves con un desplome del 7,1% a EUR3,90.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Unos cortos en ABG? XD




Usted siempre a lo seguro


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

corto en 10275


----------



## Hagen (12 Feb 2010)

El euro en 135,50


----------



## pollastre (12 Feb 2010)

> venga coño, que palmo un 2 % y no se si aguantar o asumir perdidas y a otra cosa mariposa.
> __________________




zuloman,

tomate esto que voy a decirte "with a grain of salt", porque soy bastante nuevo en el tema del trading.... pero si quieres una opinion, tal vez estas en el segundo candle de una morning star. Lo que significa que si le echas algo de huevos y aguantas, y realmente es una MS, deberias poder salirte en el tercer candle alcista sin que el culo se te quede demasiado pelado.

solo mi opinion, eh.... si luego palmas no vuelques tu ira sobre un pobre novato como yo ;-)


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

Siento no dar análisis de am pero es que esa no la tengo en mis gráficos ¿cual es el ticker de yahoo finance?

Es que si pongo gam.mc me sale gamesa y por el precio del gráfico deduzco que esa no es.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> corto en 10275



No j*das!!! He abierto largo al cierre del gap 10280.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2010)

FCC ha comprado 673.117 acciones propias por 17,55 millones - 12/02/10 - 1905764 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Hay rumores de operaciones corporativas en FCC con cementos Porland... XD


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No j*das!!! He abierto largo al cierre del gap 10280.



No abras largos, que se cae todo a lo bestia

Godmode-Trader Index Tool: L&SAX, Midcaps-Index ...


----------



## aksarben (12 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay rumores de operaciones corporativas en FCC con cementos Porland... XD



Portland está jodidísimo, básicamente. ¿Va a integrar FCC a Portland en la matriz?


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> No abras largos, que se cae todo a lo bestia
> 
> Godmode-Trader Index Tool: L&SAX, Midcaps-Index ...




too late :S


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2010)

el festivo usa es el 16 febrero, verdad?


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el festivo usa es el 16 febrero, verdad?



No, es el 15


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, es el 15



Que raro, lo he mirado en el broker y me aparece el 16


----------



## pyn (12 Feb 2010)

Joder cómo está el patio. Me han saltado los stop profit:

Mini 10180--->10320
MTS 26.60--->27.05


Calderilla, pero bueno.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Los rumores van por ahí ... FCC CPL.... donde gastar las plusv de la nueva era wanera:

Kaká, nuevo vecino de Ronaldo por 7,2 millones | Su Vivienda | elmundo.es

Ese inversor que tiene 4M de euros en posis cortas en el SAN desde los 12,xx€


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> algun voluntario para darme un zas en toda la boca ?





Mulder dijo:


> Los nelsons de Tonuel son mano de santo







Bueno, ya estoy al mando...


*arriiiiiiiiiiiiiibbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......*







Saludos


----------



## aksarben (12 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los rumores van por ahí ... FCC CPL.... donde gastar las plusv de la nueva era wanera:
> 
> Kaká, nuevo vecino de Ronaldo por 7,2 millones | Su Vivienda | elmundo.es
> 
> Ese inversor que tiene 4M de euros en posis cortas en el SAN desde los 12,xx€



La Finca está bastante de moda, aunque no sé que le ven, están todas las casas pegadas unas con otras, como en una zona de chalets visilleros cualquiera...


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

¿Dónde está el pollo de los cortos en Bankinter...? 8:



le voy a dar pal pelo... :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que raro, lo he mirado en el broker y me aparece el 16



Hasta Kujire en su blog ha dicho hoy que el festivo es este lunes.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

En SOS están preparando una echa-gacelas... en marzo hay noticias -buenas ,,, buenas... en niveles de 1.40 a 1.70€ es dinero asegurado.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Me voy... que tengo q recoger a una gente que viene de Japan-ave- GAMESA está haciendo la bajadita de ayer -pronosticada-


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

Gracias a todos :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

ya estoy mas tranquilo, si la bajada coincide con la salida de papelitos 2, 65 ya he vivido situaciones parecidas antes................................ y he ganado bastante dinero 

Me paso en pleno desastre con Mafre, que bajo incluso por debajo del precio de emision, lo que me los puso de corbata he de renonocer, pero como estaba tan pillado dije " de mojado al rio " , al final no solo recupere sino que gane bastante.

Me gustaria saber cuando se anuncio que emitian papelitos y cuando se hace efectiva la emision para hacer calculos de cuando pude moverse esto

¿ alguien sabe ?
++++mulder en mi cuenta de valores me sale como a- gam prueba asi, el nombre completo es general alquiler maquinaria .

tonuel, que bien ma sentao el zas en toda la boca, que a gustito mi hi quidau oija


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tonuel, que bien ma sentao el zas en toda la boca, que a gustito mi hi quidau oija



Pues a mi me están dando por el orto... con lo bien que iba BKT esta mañana en el iphone... ::

Pero no las voy a soltar... :no:



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

General de Alquiler de Maquinaria SA (GALQ.MC) dijo el jueves a última hora que ha aprobado una ampliación de capital por importe de EUR39,6 millones. 

La compañía española dijo en un hecho relevante que la finalidad de la ampliación será restituir los fondos utilizados para una recompra de bonos convertibles por valor de EUR27,8 millones, además de fortalecer el balance de la sociedad y reducir su apalancamiento. 

Accionistas significativos de GAM se han comprometido a suscribir un 62,24% del importe total de la ampliación. 

Los casi 15 millones de nuevas acciones de la ampliación se venderán a un precio unitario de EUR2,65. Las acciones de GAM cerraron el jueves con un desplome del 7,1% a EUR3,90. 

Los títulos de la compañía, cuya actividad está muy ligada al decaído sector de la construcción español, han perdido un 24% de su valor en los últimos 12 meses.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Feb 2010)

Bueno, parece que no me equivoqué con ABG XD


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

Caoento!!!! Una hora y media siguiendo el lateral y cuando se mueve me entra trabajo y me pierdo el latigazo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

Ya me he leido entera la comunicacion a la cnmv, no me tiene mala pinta la verdad, siempre que se haya comprado cuando cayo fuerte, yo compre a 3,86, puede que vea caer mas pero supongo que comprando preferentes y tal no saldre mal parado ¡ no?


----------



## aksarben (12 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, parece que no me equivoqué con ABG XD



Le tienes pillada la medida...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Caoento!!!! Una hora y media siguiendo el lateral y cuando se mueve me entra trabajo y me pierdo el latigazo



Ahora parece que sube, aprovecha ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

acabo de llamar a GAM para pedir informacion sobre cuantas acciones preferentes puedo comprar a 2,65 y tal y me han dicho que amplian negocio y que van a vender unos sellos magnificos que valen una fortuna a precio de ganga 

no, en serio, me iban a pasar con el que lleva el tema de bolsa y estaba reunido, le dije que si llamaba mas tarde y me ha contestado " es que hoy tenemos una mañana muy movidita " si quieres te dejo un email o llama la semana que viene .

¿ que se estara cociendo ? ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Feb 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Le tienes pillada la medida...



pyn me sopla cuando atizarle...XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> acabo de llamar a GAM para pedir informacion sobre cuantas acciones preferentes puedo comprar a 2,65 y tal y me han dicho que amplian negocio y que van a vender unos sellos magnificos que valen una fortuna a precio de ganga
> 
> no, en serio, me iban a pasar con el que lleva el tema de bolsa y estaba reunido, le dije que si llamaba mas tarde y me ha contestado " es que hoy tenemos una mañana muy movidita " si quieres te dejo un email o llama la semana que viene .
> 
> ¿ que se estara cociendo ? ienso:



M&A posiblemente...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Feb 2010)

Ando detrás de Ebro para arrearle tmb pero no veo el día ni la hora (y menos mal porque hoy sube la condenada que dá gusto)

Cerré los de abg y me llevé el dinero...


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

largo en 10210 buscando rebotillo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En SOS están preparando una echa-gacelas... en marzo hay noticias -buenas ,,, buenas... en niveles de 1.40 a 1.70€ es dinero asegurado.



Puede ser, Ruizma está pillando pasta con las nuevas "preferentes que emite" como el interés no es bajo, por lo menos sacará X2 para pagar intereses a los inversores....


Es listo como un Roboc este hombre...


----------



## pollastre (12 Feb 2010)

> largo en 10210 buscando rebotillo



Pues espero que no estuvieras demasiado apalancado en esa


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

Si se rompe el doble suelo que hay ahora mismo, me quedo corto ya hasta un buen rato, que el dato de las 14:30 lo espero malo


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues espero que no estuvieras demasiado apalancado en esa



Estamos ahora mismo en doble suelo diario, es bastante probable que rebote

De todas formas yo opero a ultra corto eh!

Con que llegue a 10250 me bastaría, ahí cambiaré al menor síntoma de debilidad


----------



## Wbuffete (12 Feb 2010)

Buenos días
Quiero Sangre
Sigo vivo.Sigo corto desde 10753.
Hasta que no crucemos 10050 claramente no meto más (dinero).
CNBC live:Los usanos asustados porque los chinos repliegan velas y su banco central aumenta reservas.
S2 y plusv pa tos.


----------



## pollastre (12 Feb 2010)

calla, calla, que me voy a tener que comer mis palabras

que el hideputa puto parece que realmente quiere rebotar

marditoh roedoreh


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

A por el 2682 del stoxx...


----------



## Interesado (12 Feb 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Casi la subida del coeficiente de caja en China parece una anécdota. Naturalmente, una anécdota negativa no tanto por el hecho en si como por el momento en que se produce.
> 
> Dice una fuente europea que el Ecofin de la semana próxima no concretará nuevas medidas sobre Grecia. Realmente, esperarán a la reacción del mercado para valorar si corre peligro la solvencia del País.
> 
> ...



A ver que hacen los usanos, pero todo apunta a guano por estos lares...


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

Me están dando cera los cabrones... pero las cartas me dicen que van p'arriba en las próximas sesiones... :ouch:



Saludos :cook:


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

2682 tocado, a ver si lo pasa o se da la vuelta

2686 tocado, a por el 2696


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> M&A posiblemente...



Disculpa mi incultuta, pero ¿ que coño es un M&A ? :


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

*GO GO GO...*



devolvedme lo mio mamonesssss.... )



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Disculpa mi incultuta, pero ¿ que coño es un M&A ? :



Hombre un Melafo Automáticamente no es...

Merge & Acquisition or Buyout :

Mergers and acquisitions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Que buscan novio para ser comprados, de ahí las ampliaciones para bajar el precio, y si no sale, por lo menos roban al accionista, lo de siempre, que necesitan pasta.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes a tod@s... 

Estrategia de hoy para el Ibex: 







Ahora os leo...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre un *Melafo Automáticamente* *no es*...
> 
> Merge & Acquisition or Buyout :
> 
> ...



combinando las negritas creo que sale el concepto muy claro : que le van adar por culo a los accionistas, uno de los cuales soy yo en este momento :


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

corto en 10220, que no me gusta como se está poniendo, y espero malos datos a las 14:30

a comer!


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> corto en 10220, que no me gusta como se está poniendo, y espero malos datos a las 14:30




Ahí está el dilema... que todo el mundo espera que sean malos...







Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> combinando las negritas creo que sale el concepto muy claro : que le van adar por culo a los accionistas, uno de los cuales soy yo en este momento :



La semana pasada comenté que me gustaba mucho GAM para cortos... no sé si lo leíste...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Feb 2010)

Wata acabo de ver el SEC filing de HYTM y es una conversión de opciones de un 1,6% del total de las acciones, por lo que tantísimo movimiento muy justificado no es, así que tranqui que es todo asustar a las gacelas.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Ya estoy por aquí, respecto a SOS, el otro día, muchos deseaban salir de la cot. , la subieron hasta 2.25€ .... con un negociado de 1M de accs.

Sobre GAM, maq... ahora el sector está muy parado.. no hay negocio... es peligrosa comprar en estos niveles... siempre tocan el precio de la ampliación por O_O

Mejor estar fuera hasta que veamos movimientos.


----------



## Blackbird (12 Feb 2010)

Que datos esperamos a las 14.30?


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Mejor estar fuera hasta que veamos movimientos.




Ahí ahí... imbuiendo confianza... 



lástima que me tenga que ir... sigo largo en BKT a 6,021...


sin stop... 


con un par de huevos...



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wata acabo de ver el SEC filing de HYTM y es una conversión de opciones de un 1,6% del total de las acciones, por lo que tantísimo movimiento muy justificado no es, así que tranqui que es todo asustar a las gacelas.



No he entendido muy bien, Luca, ¿te refieres a qué siguen manteniendo sus acciones y que además han adquirido mediante opciones la cantidad que ponía ahí?.

Interesante, creía que habían largado muchas acciones.
¿Estás seguro?. Voy cargado... (para mi gusto) y al final me la jugaría, pero pfff ...

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

Aunque me huelo que esta noche me dolerá el culete... 



Suerte a todos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Aunque me huelo que esta noche me dolerá el culete...
> 
> 
> 
> Suerte a todos...



Puede que te salga bien, aunque está el patio para hacer como yo hoy, pillar la pasta y correr, siguen mamoneando mucho, están largando a los pequeñines, yo de momento intradía rápido y con muchas reservas.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Tonuel, miralo por el lado bueno... tendrás seguro gratis con lineadirecta de por vida!!!

XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Que datos esperamos a las 14.30?



Ventas minoristas:

*+0,5% mayores de lo esperado.
Sin coches +0,6% mayor de lo esperado.
*
Saludos..

PD: Por cierto, bajan bolsas, €, oro y sobre todo petroleo...


----------



## Blackbird (12 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ventas minoristas:
> 
> *+0,5% mayores de lo esperado.
> Sin coches +0,6% mayor de lo esperado.
> ...




Entonces esto se tendria que ir p'arriba?


----------



## Interesado (12 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Entonces esto se tendria que ir p'arriba?





> Datos de EEUU, ventas minoristas [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En principio sí, pero con las ganas que le están poniendo, no parece que vaya a subir mucho más. La apertura usa no viene en verde precisamente.


----------



## Blackbird (12 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> En principio sí, pero con las ganas que le están poniendo, no parece que vaya a subir mucho más. La apertura usa no viene en verde precisamente.



No fastidies? Vaya, con lo verdes que estaban ayer viene en rojo? Donde lo miras?


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

Mirad bien el verde porque me parece que será el último atisbo de ese color por hoy


----------



## Blackbird (12 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mirad bien el verde porque me parece que será el último atisbo de ese color por hoy



No tendras una doble vida como leon?


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> No tendras una doble vida como leon?



Si te refieres al horoscopo sí.

En temas de bolsa soy una tierna gacela :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, se me ha olvidado decir antes, que si rompe ese triangulo por abajo, es una caida potencial de 1200 puntos...

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, se me ha olvidado decir antes, que si rompe ese triangulo por abajo, es una caida potencial de 1200 puntos...
> 
> Saludos...



Es una buena ostia ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es una buena ostia ::



Se hace amena si vas corto... 

Acaba de romperlo... cojan un paracaidas (o unas palomitas...) )


----------



## Blackbird (12 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> R3v3nANT dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es una buena ostia ::
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

Parece que recupera.


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Parece que recupera.



Ya en casa, sigo en liquidez, tengo el mono, quiero entrar sea arriba o abajo.

Debajo de los 1066 del SP un abismo, parece que se lo pule :8: No, no rebota ( y en tu culo explota...)::

Pd. lástima que no haya una carita de locura para acompañar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Parece que recupera.



Dow pierde los 10K... 8:


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, se me ha olvidado decir antes, que si rompe ese triangulo por abajo, es una caida potencial de 1200 puntos...
> 
> Saludos...




Para hacer un análisis serio mejor no cojerse el ibex... xD... 


Saludos


----------



## Claca (12 Feb 2010)

Buenas

Hoy no he podido seguir el mercado, pero por lo que parece, estamos al límite. La presión bajista es muy fuerte.

Me hubiera gustado ir a superar máximos -pude que el ibex no pudiera superarlos de todos modos-, pero como se pierdan los 10.100, 10.000 dow y los 1060 del S&P, se acabó la historia.


----------



## carloszorro (12 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Dow pierde los 10K... 8:



Pregunta de elliotista a elliotista

¿No crees que la onda c de largo plazo debería ser mas corta en puntos y mas prolongada en el tiempo que la onda a?

Te lo pregunto porque la onda a ha sido demasiado brutal tanto en puntos como en consumo de tiempo, se ha comido las plusvalías de toda una década en cuestión de meses


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

Decidido, corto, a ver si ahora que está por debajo de los 1066 se decide a ir a buscar los 1058 de una vez.


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

Buenas de nuevo,

Os acordáis de las bandas de bollinger de ayer, no?

Pues toca ya mismo explosión:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Feb 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Pregunta de elliotista a elliotista
> 
> ¿No crees que la onda c de largo plazo debería ser mas corta en puntos y mas prolongada en el tiempo que la onda a?
> 
> Te lo pregunto porque la onda a ha sido demasiado brutal tanto en puntos como en consumo de tiempo, se ha comido las plusvalías de toda una década en cuestión de meses



Hola Carlos... 

Es lo que tienen las bajadas, que son mucho mas verticales que las subidas... de hecho las subidas estan vinculadas a "_inversion_" y las bajadas siempre a "_especulacion_"... :rolleye:

El dinero es muy cobarde, y a la minima que huele peligro "sale" sin mirar atras...

Respondiendo a la pregunta, me fijo en la OndaA para ver que nos espera, todos los analistas que he leido dan una OndaC sin llegar a minimos (666 S&P), mas bien dejandola sobre 8xx, yo no soy de esa opinion, creo que los pasaremos y de largo...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

Súbanse al tren antes de que abandone la estación señorehs... 


Manuda palmada las BKT de los cojones...


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

Miren el Eurodolar... 



pi piiiiii... que viene el dato.... en 1,2,3...



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2010)

El eurodolar se ha vuelto completamente loco.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Feb 2010)

Universidad de Michigan: 73,7 peor de lo esperado que era 75.
Condiciones actuales sube de 81,1 a 84,1 mejor que el 81,4 esperado.
Pero las expectativas bajan de 70,1 a 66,9 mucho peor que el 70,9, parece que nadie se fía de la mejora actual.

Diferenciales de deuda contra Alemania de Portugal e Irlanda vuelven a la carga... +12 y +7 respectivamente...

Por cierto, todavia no hemos roto con claridad... *necesitamos una vela por debajo de 10150...
*
Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

Por encima de los 1066.

Al loro, qué no estamos tan mal! ::


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

Inventarios empresariales [Imprimir] 

-0,2 % peor de lo esperado que era +0,2 %

Ventas +0,9%

Mal dato, no es nada bueno en este ciclo económico que los inventarios vuelvan a bajar.

Malo para bolsas y bueno para bonos


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

Me tienen hasta los cojones estos pollos, el lunes más... sigo dentro... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

Definitivamente hoy toca guano, y yo sin poder ampliar contratos por haberme quedado ayer en descubierto... Juer que tengo inmovilizados para 35 minis más!!!!!!


----------



## kokaine (12 Feb 2010)

2010-02-12 15:55:09.103
Ejecución: Venta de 1 FESX-201003 a 2660 (volumen pendiente: 0) Venta OrdNo: 02EC84OOF TrnNo: 004KOF
2010-02-12 15:53:29.053
Orden En Mercado: Venta Stop a 2660, volumen 1 [FESX-201003] OrdId: 2990389328101010 OrdNo: 02EC84OOF
2010-02-12 15:53:28.927
Recibida Introducción de Venta Stop a 2660, volumen 1 [FESX-201003]
2010-02-12 15:52:35.010
Ejecución: Compra de 1 FESX-201003 a 2664 (volumen pendiente: 0) Compra OrdNo: 02EC79EOQ TrnNo: 004J91

Alguien me puede confirmar que el futuro del eurostoxx 50 a tocado el 2660 a las 15:55 ???????
Porque estaba siguiendolo y no lo he visto, no se pq coño me ha saltado el stop.....

Estos de interdin........


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El eurodolar se ha vuelto completamente loco.



Al salir mal los datos yankees, se aleja la posibilidad de retirada de estimulos y subida de tipos... con lo cual el $ baja...

Saludos...


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> 2010-02-12 15:55:09.103
> Ejecución: Venta de 1 FESX-201003 a 2660 (volumen pendiente: 0) Venta OrdNo: 02EC84OOF TrnNo: 004KOF
> 2010-02-12 15:53:29.053
> Orden En Mercado: Venta Stop a 2660, volumen 1 [FESX-201003] OrdId: 2990389328101010 OrdNo: 02EC84OOF
> ...



A mí me sale que lo ha tocado a las 15:42... y por supuesto también ahora mismo


----------



## Claca (12 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo,
> 
> Os acordáis de las bandas de bollinger de ayer, no?
> 
> Pues toca ya mismo explosión:



Sí, tiene pinta de que se va a producir un movimiento muy violento. Salga por dónde salga será con mucha fuerza.

El petróleo hoy se la está pegando a base de bien.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy he alargado bastante la siesta porque ya estoy fuera del mercado y hoy he tenido la suerte de salirme en máximos del día, estoy bastante tranquilo con lo ganado esta semana.

Parece que hay guano en lontananza, aunque tiene pinta de doble suelo en el Stoxx, estamos haciendo lateral.

Creo que voy a ponerme a analizar como ira la cosa la semana que viene.

edito: sería triple suelo.


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

Caoentó!!!! los dos minis cortos ATPC, me llora el niño les pongo rápido un stop loss pero le doy a comprar a mercado :o Aunque veo que me hubieran saltado de todas maneras porque esto parece que quiere rebotar


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

Calopez, que tenemos aquí a un

*PUTO SPAMMER​*
Debe morir!


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy he alargado bastante la siesta




Por respeto a los que estamos en el trabajo, ahórrate estos detalles 








:XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes.

Yo he hecho un metesaca rapidito en el eurodolar en ese momento enloquecido que ha tenido. En cuanto he ganado he puesto un SP ajustadito y ha saltado. :

Hace mucho que no entra Burney por aquí ¿no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

La historia de cada día: vender caro y comprar barato.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Yo he hecho un metesaca rapidito en el eurodolar en ese momento enloquecido que ha tenido. En cuanto he ganado he puesto un SP ajustadito y ha saltado. :
> 
> Hace mucho que no entra Burney por aquí ¿no?



Pues si, debe tener bastante trabajo.


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Caoentó!!!! los dos minis cortos ATPC, me llora el niño les pongo rápido un stop loss pero le doy a comprar a mercado :o Aunque veo que me hubieran saltado de todas maneras porque esto parece que quiere rebotar



Aquí el culpable, bueno es una excusa para enseñaros como va creciendo mi pequeño vástago, me aburro cuando estoy fuera de mercado. :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Muy guapo... te hemos sacado tu cara, reflejada en sus ojos. XDDD


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Muy guapo... te hemos sacado tu cara, reflejada en sus ojos. XDDD



Algunos os pasais tres pueblos con el photochó


----------



## chollero (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Aquí el culpable, bueno es una excusa para enseñaros como va creciendo mi pequeño vástago, me aburro cuando estoy fuera de mercado. :Baile:



este sale broker, que está dando la señal de que vamos para arriba?


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

chollero dijo:


> este sale broker, que está dando la señal de que vamos para arriba?



Saldrá coco, ahora las gacelillas venden.


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

Por cierto ¿algunos de vosotros iréis a la charla coloquio de Barcelona el 19 de marzo? 
Podría llevar alguien una pancartita, tipo azafata de congresos, con el nombre de "Ibex 35" para reconocernos


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2010)

chollero dijo:


> este sale broker, que está dando la señal de que vamos para arriba?



Yo creo que si...
rosonero tu niño es "siemprealcista", ja ja. 
Que guapete...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto ¿algunos de vosotros iréis a la charla coloquio de Barcelona el 19 de marzo?
> Podría llevar alguien una pancartita, tipo azafata de congresos, con el nombre de "Ibex 35" para reconocernos



Yo estoy en negociación, pero creo que será que no... que lástima.
Creo que LCASC si que va.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto ¿algunos de vosotros iréis a la charla coloquio de Barcelona el 19 de marzo?
> Podría llevar alguien una pancartita, tipo azafata de congresos, con el nombre de "Ibex 35" para reconocernos




First notice, explain please.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto ¿algunos de vosotros iréis a la charla coloquio de Barcelona el 19 de marzo?
> Podría llevar alguien una pancartita, tipo azafata de congresos, con el nombre de "Ibex 35" para reconocernos



Yo definitivamente no, Barcelona me pilla muy lejos, si la tuviera más cerca es probable que si fuese.


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> First notice, explain please.




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/145317-charla-coloquio-en-barcelona-hilo-oficial.html


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/145444-inscripciones-charla-coloquio-en-barcelona.html


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> First notice, explain please.



Hay un hilo-chincheta en el principal donde lo explica.


----------



## Claca (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto ¿algunos de vosotros iréis a la charla coloquio de Barcelona el 19 de marzo?
> Podría llevar alguien una pancartita, tipo azafata de congresos, con el nombre de "Ibex 35" para reconocernos



Una preciosidad el niño 

Yo también voy. Me reconocerás enseguida porque a media charla me levantaré del asiento y empezaré a gritar:

Pero vamos a ver, ¿por qué no vamos a lo importante? ¿CUANDO LLEGARÁ EL IBEX A LOS 3000, CUÁNDO JODER? ¡EL GUANO VA A LLEGARRRRRR!


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> First notice, explain please.



Hay un mundo más allá del hilo del IBEX...


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

_Datos de EEUU
ECRI
Su indicador se acaba de ir a mínimos de 25 meses, mucha atención a este dato. De hecho han cambiado su discurso habitual muy optimista, y hoy han declarado que aunque estiman que la economía seguirá creciendo a corto el indicador muestra que hacia mediados de año empezará a desacelerar. Declaraciones llamativas._

Si esta gente que son más alcistas que Pepon 26 no lo ven claro, Habemus guano.


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

El lunes subidón... lo he visto... 


Saludos


----------



## Blackbird (12 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hay un mundo más allá del hilo del IBEX...



Y el que esta fuera del IBEX, pero dentro de burbuja, cada vez visito menos


----------



## Blackbird (12 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> El lunes subidón... lo he visto...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Vaya, vas a dejarnos así? Si más? Como lo has visto? Ha sido rollo flashforward?


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> El lunes subidón... lo he visto...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Con ese carnet y tu trayectoria y ahora más optimista que Zapatero. :abajo:


----------



## destr0 (12 Feb 2010)

Bueno, visto lo visto, para el lunes me quedo corto.

Las vísperas de festivos USA suelen ser bajistas, por recogida de beneficios, y más si caen en viernes. Los festivos USA suelen ser alcistas, así que ya habrá tiempo el lunes de cambiar la tendencia, pero la no superación del los 1080 del SP me da mala espina

Un saludo y que tengáis un buen finde


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> El lunes subidón... lo he visto...



Será un 'subidón' mediocre sin los gringos.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Bueno, visto lo visto, para el lunes me quedo corto.
> 
> Las vísperas de festivos USA suelen ser bajistas, por recogida de beneficios, y más si caen en viernes. Los festivos USA suelen ser alcistas, así que ya habrá tiempo el lunes de cambiar la tendencia, pero la no superación del los 1080 del SP me da mala espina
> 
> Un saludo y que tengáis un buen finde



Pues yo me he quedado comprada y larga, por un poco no me ha entrado la orden de venta y no me hace ninguna gracia...


----------



## Claca (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Con ese carnet y tu trayectoria y ahora más optimista que Zapatero. :abajo:



Es que si aguanta y va para arriba se producirá un subidón seguro. Falta que aguante, pero tal y como están los índices, no me cabe la menor duda de que el tirón llegaría, como mínimo, hasta máximos recientes, aunque lo lógico sería que se superasen. Así culminaría este rebotillo, que todos sabemos como acaba la peli.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto ¿algunos de vosotros iréis a la charla coloquio de Barcelona el 19 de marzo?
> Podría llevar alguien una pancartita, tipo azafata de congresos, con el nombre de "Ibex 35" para reconocernos



Yo soy del centro del universo ( carabanchel, madrid), pero ahora estoy de visita en casa de hugolp en las barcelonas, asi que alomejor si que vamos para allá a ver que se cuece para Marzo.

De todas maneras estaría bien que los los que somos de Madrid hicieramos una quedada para unas cañas, que se ya se hablo entre diferentes foreros...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> El lunes subidón... lo he visto...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel, vete al médico pero YA.
Tienes síntomas claros de "animositis".


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Vaya, vas a dejarnos así? Si más? Como lo has visto? Ha sido rollo flashforward?





rosonero dijo:


> Con ese carnet y tu trayectoria y ahora más optimista que Zapatero. :abajo:





Mulder dijo:


> Será un 'subidón' mediocre sin los gringos.





La verdad es que estaba haciendo la siesta y he tenido un par de visiones... en una iba conduciendo un Cayenne de los que le gusta a DP... 

en la otra estaba con Mulder y otros de por aquí discutiendo de bolsa entre cartones... :no:



Quédense con la visión que más les guste... 

Buenas noches y buena suerte...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> _Yo soy del centro del universo _( carabanchel, madrid), pero ahora estoy de visita en casa de hugolp en las barcelonas, asi que alomejor si que vamos para allá a ver que se cuece para Marzo.
> 
> De todas maneras estaría bien que los los que somos de Madrid hicieramos una quedada para unas cañas, que se ya se hablo entre diferentes foreros...



Yo pensaba que el centro del universo era Alcorcón...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hay un mundo más allá del hilo del IBEX...




Es que tengo la página en favoritos y no entro en el resto del foro para casi nada. A veces leo algo de Droblo y antes el artículo que Calopez publica diariamente en la página del Euribor.

Pues siendo de Barcelona y cliente de Barclays no tengo excusas para no ir, ya me he apuntado. A ver si aún quedan butacas.


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

Me quedo fuera y el lunes a intentar aprovechar la primera hora, el resto puede ser un lateralicio de suplicio.

Buen finde carnavalero.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> en la otra estaba con Mulder y otros de por aquí discutiendo de bolsa entre cartones... :no:



A mi me gusta más el plástico de burbujitas, el cartón es muy duro, aunque si se usan varias capas tiene un pase


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Feb 2010)

Bueno señores yo me voy a dar una vuelta por la ciudad condal, a ver si vemos buenos sitios para monedas por aqui, pasen ustedes un merecido fin de semana de descanso de carnaval.

Records!


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me gusta más el plástico de burbujitas, el cartón es muy duro, aunque si se usan varias capas tiene un pase



Habrá que hacer acopio... y para que no pasemos frio... papel de periódico... 8:




puto capitalismo...

Saludos


----------



## fmc (12 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Habrá que hacer acopio... y para que no pasemos frio... papel de periódico... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El cartón es un aislante térmico cojonudo.... si lo usan los sin-techo es por algo


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> El cartón es un aislante térmico cojonudo.... si lo usan los sin-techo es por algo




Me parece que al final la visión que se cumpla será la del ferrari... los cartones los dejo para palilleros y demás fauna endeudada hasta las trancas... )


*A ver estudiao...*



No se si os lo habia contado antes... pero tengo contactos en Goldman... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No se si os lo habia contado antes... pero tengo contactos en Goldman...



¿así se llama la panadería de tu barrio?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

pues me he quedado comprado en GAM y con cara de gilipollas....... a ver que pasa el lunes :S

quien coño me mandara a mi comprar cosas raras en vez de ir al casino


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿así se llama la panadería de tu barrio?



No, se llama "A ver" ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo pensaba que el centro del universo era Alcorcón...



y lo es ¿ no ? al menos a juzgar por como se hacen notar en el foro

por cierto....ejem....... esa del avatar no seras tu ¿ verdad ? si eres tu deberias cambiarte el nick de pecata minuta por pecado mortal


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y lo es ¿ no ? al menos a juzgar por como se hacen notar en el foro
> 
> por cierto....ejem....... esa del avatar no seras tu ¿ verdad ? si eres tu deberias cambiarte el nick de pecata minuta por pecado mortal



Juas, buitre, límate las garras... jaja. Ella es como nosotros, precios@ (en el interior). )

Que tarde más aburrida `__´!.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas, buitre, límate las garras... jaja. Ella es como nosotros, precios@ (en el interior). )
> 
> Que tarde más aburrida `__´!.



no te metas celosillo  , eso me gustaria a mi sentir su interior, soy una persona muy profunda y me gusta penetrar en el fondo de los asuntos


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

Me da que te estás pasando varios pueblos.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2010)

esto, ¿aquí se habla de bolsa? 

...como se nota que es viernes


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me da que te estás pasando varios pueblos.



¿ quien yo ? venga hombre que es animus iocandi tio , joder ni vamos a poder decir que una tia es guapa xd

¿ tu eres nuevo en el foro no ? tu di alguna inconveniencia y veras lo que es pasarse 7 pueblos, preguntale a animosa y compañia.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ quien yo ? venga hombre que es animus iocandi tio , joder ni vamos a poder decir que una tia es guapa xd



están de coña, pero me parece que la dama está ya pedida...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> esto, ¿aquí se habla de bolsa?
> 
> ...*como se nota que es viernes*



si, jejeje, tratando de calmar los nervios por que me he quedado comprado y ultimamente no doy ni una


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> están de coña, pero *me parece que la dama está ya pedida*...



si es la de la foto la lista de peticiones debe ser mas larga que las colas de parados en el inem si Zp gobierna hasta el 2020


----------



## rosonero (12 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues me he quedado comprado en GAM y con cara de gilipollas....... a ver que pasa el lunes :S
> 
> quien coño me mandara a mi comprar cosas raras en vez de ir al casino



Je je je, tus desventuras con GAM recuerdan al mítico forero Apollo Creed.
De vez en cuando todavía postea, si lo ves, salúdalo, seguro que haréis buenas migas.


----------



## Africano (12 Feb 2010)

Creo que me estoy quedando solo en ARIA, HYTM y DPTR... ;D

Hay por aquí manos temblorosas como el Capitán Araña que embarca a la tripulación y él se queda en tierra. 

Saludos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

¿Sabéis de alguna web donde pueda ver las gráficas intradía del IBEX?
Thanx!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Feb 2010)

Africano, te acompaño en dos, no estás solo en este hostil mundo... jaja.

Paciencia... algún día la victoria será nuestra.

Un saludo inocho:


----------



## Blackbird (12 Feb 2010)

Que pasa con el analisis de los movimientos de los leoncios? Que se nos acaba el dia y aun no tenemos el analisis.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Feb 2010)

Mulder hoy hizo media jornada :XX:

Supongo que lo colgará mañana.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Que pasa con el analisis de los movimientos de los leoncios? Que se nos acaba el dia y aun no tenemos el analisis.



Mulder, nos ha dejado solos, tenía reunión de colegas...


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Wataru, ARIAd va muy bien... si tienen la orden de llevarla a 2.50USD ... lo han conseguido en 4 días.

La prueba de fuego será hoy, si la empresa encargada sigue en juego, comprará para superar el muro de 80k en 2.48USD.

DDSS ha bajado hoy -22% solo por ofrecer acciones en 1.70USD con dos medicamentos aprobados.... ese es mi GRAN TEMOR en ARIAd, de lo contrario no hubiese vendido las acciones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Je je je, tus desventuras con GAM recuerdan al mítico forero Apollo Creed.
> De vez en cuando todavía postea, si lo ves, salúdalo, seguro que haréis buenas migas.



no tengo el placer de conocerlo, pero sospecho que no tomaba muy buenas decisiones 

lo de gam de momento no es una tragedia, compre a 3,86 y hoy cerro a 3.80 pe3ro me jodio la posibilidad de operar en todo el dia y me aburri como una ostra ...................... eso sin contar con que estoy comprado y hay posibilidades de que si se convierta en una tragedia el lunes :S


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Recuerdo el PUFO con ZINC ... la subieron en la ampliación, pero eran otros tiempos... ahora creo que no cotiza............ la ampliación fue a mediados del 2009.


----------



## Africano (12 Feb 2010)

¿Alguien más lleva LJPC? ::::


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Con ese carnet y tu trayectoria y ahora más optimista que Zapatero. :abajo:



Ya sabes que soy un tio íntegro... pero cuando hay plusvalias de por medio los ideales pasan a un segundo plano... 


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, ARIAd va muy bien... si tienen la orden de llevarla a 2.50USD ... lo han conseguido en 4 días.
> 
> La prueba de fuego será hoy, si la empresa encargada sigue en juego, comprará para superar el muro de 80k en 2.48USD.
> 
> DDSS ha bajado hoy -22% solo por ofrecer acciones en 1.70USD con dos medicamentos aprobados.... ese es mi GRAN TEMOR en ARIAd, de lo contrario no hubiese vendido las acciones.



LLevo pensando un rato en lo del 2.48 y creo que ha sido una barrera para que los peques vendieran delante... ya sabes la impaciencia... jaja

Yo no tengo ni idea de inglés hablado pero según he leído, al parecer, Berger espera ver la recompensa en el precio de las acciones el año que viene.

Para mi, esas acciones han sido la contrapartida para ganar fuerza en la negociación. Merck sabe que estamos fundiendo la pasta y que nos hace falta un "nuevo acuerdo" sin el apoyo de esa posibilidad de financiación ¿Con qué hubieran negociado?.

Esa es mi esperanza, pero ya se verá... de momento, veo fuerte acumulación. 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (12 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿así se llama la panadería de tu barrio?




No, la panaderia de mi barrio se llama


*PIM PAN...*


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Feb 2010)

Que emoción, habéis estado hablando de mi. Me siento tan halagada... bueno, yo no, mi avatar es el que se siente halagado. 

zuloman, gracias a este maravillos mundo del anonimato que es internet, tú imaginate que soy así y ya está. Como no creo que vaya a la charla de Barcelona, nunca sabrás la verdad.


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Por supuesto, todas las smallcaps necesitan papelitos para seguir con sus fechorias... es comprensible hasta cierto punto.

Quizás las impaciencia de algunos fondos y la garantia de ejercer sus warrants haya creado un circulo muy lucrativo, heheheh pregunta en CTIC. 

El coste de oportunidad no puedo ignorarlo, si hubiese invertido en sandisk e incluso en AIG, tendría x3 las plusv.

Sigo atento a todas las noticias, me alegraria mucho comprobar que supera los 2.80USD sin noticias, visto lo contrario... cuandoo hemos tenido noticias, no hemos subido... solo hay que ver CYCC los meneos que le meten... y a SNSS. XD


----------



## Blackbird (12 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder, nos ha dejado solos, tenía reunión de colegas...



Solo he leido sus tres ultimos analisis, y en los tres ha acertado el movimiento de apertura, así que ya lo espero con ganas.


----------



## Mulder (12 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Que pasa con el analisis de los movimientos de los leoncios? Que se nos acaba el dia y aun no tenemos el analisis.



ups! Se me olvidó ponerlo y ahora estoy en iPhone mode hasta el domingo. A ver si me acuerdo de ponerlo aunque creo que ya está claro como habrá quedado. También pondré el análisis semanal.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Feb 2010)

DP!... quitaron la posi. Acumulación ^___^!


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Congratulations...!!!!!

La posi estaba... volaron 77.000accs a 2.48USD ... el MR.SHOPPING de late hour... ha hecho su última compra...

Menos mal que con NVAX voy a la par en plusv... XD


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Congratulations...!!!!!
> 
> La posi estaba... volaron 77.000accs a 2.48USD ... el MR.SHOPPING de late hour... ha hecho su última compra...
> 
> Menos mal que con NVAX voy a la par en plusv... XD



Por ahora... el Jueves, ya habrá motivos para volar...

Hay una noticia en el foro de yahoo, sobre una disputa de patentes entre Hgsi y lilly, me parece que la ganó lilly por algo parecido a lo que pasa con Ariad.

Ups... jaja


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que emoción, habéis estado hablando de mi. *Me siento tan halagada... *bueno, yo no, mi avatar es el que se siente halagado.
> 
> zuloman, gracias a este maravillos mundo del anonimato que es internet, tú imaginate que soy así y ya está. Como no creo que vaya a la charla de Barcelona, nunca sabrás la verdad.



Pues no veas como se puso alguno conmigo, diciendo que me pasaba 7 pueblos.

ah, si no eres la del avatar retiro lo dicho eh 

bueno suerte el lunes, la vamos a necesitar.

alque habla de española de zinc, que me vas a contar a mi, estuve haciendo intradias ny sali bien parado, pero desde que suspendieron la cotizacion el otro dia tengo pesadilllas solo de pensar en la limpieza que me pudieron hacer.

Creo que si salgo de esta con Gam me lo voy a tomar mas en serio y dejarme de chicharros una temporada, las posibilidades de cagarla son muy altas :S


----------



## donpepito (12 Feb 2010)

Hay que tener FE... si ARIAd pierde el juicio, tiene muy buenos fundamentales a medio plazo.

Si lo pierde, como mucho puede bajar un 20% por el pánico vendedor... eso lo recupera en una semana... si es de las buenas-como la actual- XD


----------



## random8429 (12 Feb 2010)

¿Y si lo gana?


----------



## destr0 (13 Feb 2010)

Rumores de posible ataque de Israel/USA a Irán y Líbano en las próximas 48 horas:

Debka goes "on vacation" - possible sign of Israeli war with Hezbollah/Syria/Iran? - The Tree Of Liberty


----------



## tonuel (13 Feb 2010)

yadeciayo... por eso cayó la bolsa ayer... ienso:




Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Feb 2010)

Bueno ya que nuestro animador principal se nos rajó abajo, me toca a mi el seguir dando la vara: 







Nos acercamos a la ruptura... ¿qué pasará?. La historia reciente no nos es muy favorable, peeeroo aún algunos p), conservamos la esperanza.

Tengan un buen fin de semana

Ed: Esto me ha llamado la atención:

http://data.cnbc.com/quotes/ARIA/tab/8
http://www.nasdaq.com/asp/holdings.asp?symbol=ARIA&selected=ARIA

¿Cómo puede haber tanta diferencia entre acciones mantenidas?


----------



## donpepito (13 Feb 2010)

Wataru, así me gusta.... que continues con el trabajo, ARIAd entraré de nuevo en uno de sus picos a 2.10USD ... yo he sido el primero en desear ver los 2.80USD a final de sesión, pero desde el super spike de julio 2009, antes de colocar los papelitos a 1.75USD... no se le ha visto el interés al banco/institución.

Si observamos el gráfico a 3 meses, verás como las gacelas, entre ellas nosotros,,, hemos llevado a la cot. a los niveles de 2.7x -solitos- sin la ayuda mágica.

Una vez comenzarón a vender sus acciones los fondos, desde el 9 de diciembre -2.62USD, han ido tomando el relevo para ver quien era el +rápido en vender sin despertar sospechas... como ya saben de que va el asunto... no tardarón en llevarla a los 2.00USD en menos de 10 días!!!!! maric.. el último como diría nuestro amigo HL. XD

A Harvey le salió mal el show q montó el día 8-9 Diciembre, no esperaba que los fondos le traicionaran... pero como ya lo conocen... el esperaba que la cot. subiera a los 3.00USD solita con las gacelas... luego aparecieron las malas noticias de los fallecidos con las ulceras, etc... perfecto para estancarnos en los 2.00USD e incluso perderlos.

Así que HARVEY llamó de nuevo a sus comprador misterioso... sube la cotización que esto se hunde de nuevo... y así comenzó a comprar el mismo día 30 de diciembre... al cierre... luego el 31... y de nuevo las gacelas tomaron el control hasta los 2.4xUSD de mediados de ENERO.

Muchos anticipando el futuro, de nuevo el bucle... vendieron antes de perder el capital... y nos encontramos en los 2.07 del viernes pasado...

Los planes del jefe iban a medio camino... ya tiene a los interesados en colocar las nuevas acciones, así que otra vez a subir la cotiz... dejando el PUSH en los 30 minutos, para no gastar demasiado dinero en subirla...

Lamentablemente, me he equivocado de lleno al no ver la estrategia desde agosto, efecto gacela HGSI... JPMORGAN se ha llevado "algo" del pastel.. ya lo veremos en el futuro.

Gracias a mis contactos, al preguntar por qué INDEX VENTURE ha vendido todo en ARIAd, me confirmaron lo que vengo sospechando...

En fin... suerte a todos!

NVAX lo tiene +claro.. los 4.00USD antes de abril...

Mira el RATIO de ventas vs compras:

http://data.cnbc.com/quotes/NVAX/tab/8

en cambio en ARIAd es el doble de ventas... DP HF was there!

http://data.cnbc.com/quotes/ARIA/tab/8


----------



## Wataru_ (13 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Mira el RATIO de ventas vs compras:
> 
> NVAX - Stock Quote for NOVAVAX INC - NVAX Stock price - real time stock quote for NOVAVAX INC
> 
> ...



Si que lo vi... :, pero es normal. Muchos se han ido cansando con los sube y baja. Además con beneficios tan abultados pues es lógico que quisieran cerrar el año.

Lo que también me parece curioso es que aunque las ventas sean el doble que las compras, ariad tenga un 89% de acciones mantenidas y Nvax solo un 73% , es raro ¿no?.

Con respecto a lo del 2.10$, si rompemos el triángulo por abajo, me salgo. En lo de que hemos perdido mucho por el coste de oportunidad es innegable.

`__´El Martes nos distraeremos otro ratito... jaja.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ al final rompimos por arriba...  y pasamos el fibo38,2% que estaba en 2,43$, ahora la resistencia por arriba es el 2,62$, yo ya voy con Stop Loss por si acaso...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2467817-post75429.html

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Feb 2010)

Tonuel, lástima que no estuvieses largo de verdad en Iberia 

EE.UU. aprueba la alianza entre American Airlines, British Airways e Iberia 


Me da que el lunes subirá un poquito :rolleye:


----------



## Blackbird (14 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tonuel, lástima que no estuvieses largo de verdad en Iberia
> 
> EE.UU. aprueba la alianza entre American Airlines, British Airways e Iberia
> 
> ...



No crees que ya esta descontado por el mercado?


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Wataru_ al final rompimos por arriba...  y pasamos el fibo38,2% que estaba en 2,43$, ahora la resistencia por arriba es el 2,62$, yo ya voy con Stop Loss por si acaso...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2467817-post75429.html
> 
> Saludos...



Ups, he visto tu gráfica de nuevo. En el otro me parecía que estaba en 2.54 u así.

¿Dónde tienes puesto el stop? ¿2.42?. 

Thanks


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ups, he visto tu gráfica de nuevo. En el otro me parecía que estaba en 2.54 u así.
> 
> ¿Dónde tienes puesto el stop? ¿2.42?.
> 
> Thanks



Hola Wataru_  Es que la otra grafica, coje los cierres y no los maximos intradiarios... tambien es importante la que colgaste tu. Veremos mañana a ver que hace... ienso:

El stop lo tengo por debajo de la directriz de mi grafica, en 2,32$. Si salta se acabo ARIAd por un tiempo... de todas formas no creo que las aguante mucho, quiero la mayor liquidez posible para abrir cortos a discrecion... 

Saludos...

PD: Liquide el 40% de mi posicion esta semana...
PD2: Lo siento, no me van los acentos... :X


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> No crees que ya esta descontado por el mercado?



Mañana lo veremos. De momento jueves y viernes corrigió bastante y si el Ibex tiene intención de volver durante la semana a la resistencia de los 10.550 IBLA me parece una buena opción para largos con un SL por debajo de 2.00, creo que hay bastante a ganar y poco a perder.

A ver como se presenta la semana, parece que el tema de Grecia sigue coleando, Merkel no tiene ganas de pagar la cuenta "one more time" y su opinión pública es bastante beligerante contra esta medida.

Germans say euro zone may have to expel Greece: poll


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Feb 2010)

Mañana tendre el dia un poco complicado y no podre entrar hasta la tarde... Os dejo un poco la estrategia para el Ibex, que el viernes no la dibuje bien y parecia que habiamos roto y justo paro en el soporte, parece que lo esten dejando todo para mañana... ienso:

Largo si rompe por arriba, corto si rompe por abajo. Como dice Claca, por el precio de un par de entradas de cine y unas palomitas, tienes un stop muy, muy definido... 8:







Saludos...

PD: Fijaos que este mini-rebote ha llegado al fibo50%, con lo cual se podria dar por bueno perfectamente y continuar con el final de esta onda bajista. Sigo pensando que 947x o 88xx... El rebote de verdad vendra luego...
PD2: Recordad que esta semana, es semana de vencimientos...


----------



## destr0 (14 Feb 2010)

El índice de Dubai ha cerrado hoy con la mayor bajada de las últimas 3 semanas (-3,5%)

UAE Stock Market Index | AMEinfo.com

El motivo, que Dubai World desmiente haber ofrecido devolver el 60% de su deuda en 7 años

En el ABC

Mañana habrá que abrir más cortos, según parece


----------



## tonuel (14 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Mañana habrá que abrir más cortos, según parece




Mételos tu primero... y ya nos cuentas... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## Dawkins (14 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Fijaos que este mini-rebote ha llegado al fibo50%, con lo cual se podria dar por bueno perfectamente y continuar con el final de esta onda bajista. Sigo pensando que 947x o 88xx... *El rebote de verdad vendra luego*...
> PD2: Recordad que esta semana, es semana de vencimientos...



A qué rebote te refieres? Uno breve como este último de 9.900 a 10.500 (aprox), pero manteniendo tendencia bajista hasta los 6000 (o lo que sea, pero mas profunda la caída vamos) ?


----------



## destr0 (14 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mételos tu primero... y ya nos cuentas... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo pongo prácticamente todas mis entradas y salidas en el foro, no tengo nada que ocultar, pero si quieres que te diga que mañana pondré 4 cortos del contado, casi que te lo puedo confirmar ahora mismo, con el mercado cerrado


----------



## Blackbird (14 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mañana lo veremos. De momento jueves y viernes corrigió bastante y si el Ibex tiene intención de volver durante la semana a la resistencia de los 10.550 IBLA me parece una buena opción para largos con un SL por debajo de 2.00, creo que hay bastante a ganar y poco a perder.
> 
> A ver como se presenta la semana, parece que el tema de Grecia sigue coleando, Merkel no tiene ganas de pagar la cuenta "one more time" y su opinión pública es bastante beligerante contra esta medida.
> 
> Germans say euro zone may have to expel Greece: poll



Pues vaya. Yo voy a cortos para IBLA, con lo que muy probablemente mañana de un saltito del 10% o 20%. A ver cuanto de grande es el dolor.


----------



## Blackbird (14 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Yo pongo prácticamente todas mis entradas y salidas en el foro, no tengo nada que ocultar, pero si quieres que te diga que mañana pondré 4 cortos del contado, casi que te lo puedo confirmar ahora mismo, con el mercado cerrado



Pues me podias animar la noche, y decir que uno es a IBLA.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Feb 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> A qué rebote te refieres? Uno breve como este último de 9.900 a 10.500 (aprox), pero manteniendo tendencia bajista hasta los 6000 (o lo que sea, pero mas profunda la caída vamos) ?



En mi recuento, todavia no hemos acabado la Onda1, cuando la acabemos, habra un rebote de verdad. Mira la Onda1 de A, cuando acabo la tendencia bajista (22 enero 09), hubo una subida (rebote del que hablo) de unos 2000 puntos hasta mediados de mayo, para liberar la brutal sobreventa, yo creo que se dara el mes que viene y puede que dure unos meses... Ese sera el mejor momento para ponerse corto de medio plazo... 

Saludos...

PD: Si por el contrario, yo estuviese equivocado y el 9916 fue el final de la Onda1 de C, la subida nos llevaria a:
-fibo38,2% 10809
-fibo50% 11084 o
-fibo61,8% 11360
como puntos mas probables... La clave sera obviamente perder o no perder esos minimos (9916)


----------



## destr0 (14 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Pues me podias animar la noche, y decir que uno es a IBLA.



Sólo le meto cortos y largos a los índices, que las acciones no me parecen suficientemente líquidas las contrapartidas.

Los cortos serán del Ibex, si no cambio antes de opinión y vuelvo a comprar las puts del SAN a 8 vencimiento marzo


----------



## Blackbird (14 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ups! Se me olvidó ponerlo y ahora estoy en iPhone mode hasta el domingo. A ver si me acuerdo de ponerlo aunque creo que ya está claro como habrá quedado. También pondré el análisis semanal.



Alguien tiene el telefono de Mulder y le puede recordar que nos tiene pendiente?


----------



## tonuel (14 Feb 2010)

Yo lo tengo... la última vez que hable con él parecia que iba con prisa...

repetia una y otra vez... :8:




*RUN... RUN... RUN...*



Saludos :cook:


----------



## donpepito (14 Feb 2010)

Yo acabo de comprar unos cuantos kits.. para especular:


----------



## donpepito (14 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo lo tengo... la última vez que hable con él parecia que iba con prisa...
> 
> repetia una y otra vez... :8:
> 
> ...




Creo que iba a un balneario.... -weekEND


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Pues vaya. Yo voy a cortos para IBLA, con lo que muy probablemente mañana de un saltito del 10% o 20%. A ver cuanto de grande es el dolor.



1. No tengo npi en general del mercado.
2. Depende de como abramos mañana. Yo esperaba que fuésemos algo al alza. El S&P se fue 10 puntos arriba después del cierre del Ibex y el EX50 30, además de que los días que los yankees están cerrados aquí se suele subir.
Pero viendo la noticia que ha puesto Destr0 sobre Dubai quien sabe.

El soporte inmediato son los 10150, si bajamos de ahí te acompañaré en tus cortos 


A ver que dice nuestro doctor que está missing


----------



## tonuel (14 Feb 2010)

Yo tengo fe en el rebotillo... no hace falta que comente el por que... ::



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2010)

A las buenas noches!

No se impacienten, que he llegado hace un rato y ya tengo el análisis hecho, en el siguiente post lo pongo.

Esto es para que aguanten mientras suelto todo el rollo


----------



## destr0 (14 Feb 2010)

De momento el euro/usd ya tiene un pequeño gap

http://ac2.it-finance.com/ACMLight/lightplus.phtml


----------



## Mulder (14 Feb 2010)

Esta semana tenemos 3 dias de importancia:

- El dia 16 que será de cambio de tendencia importante, probablemente a la baja.
- El 18, jueves, que será de importancia menor aunque habrá un cambio de tendencia, probablemente al alza.
- El 19, viernes donde deberíamos hacer un máximo y será dia de vencimiento menor de futuros.

El volumen ahora mismo es bajísimo y eso significa que mañana subiremos, en el volumen de los leoncios del viernes pasado no hay ninguna operación desde poco antes de iniciar su sesión los gringos, aunque fue a la baja pero creo que se salieron poco a poco.

La semana que viene tendremos cierta tendencia a subir, aunque estaremos como estos últimos días en plan brincos y sobresaltos, aunque sea semana de vencimiento no creo que se empiece a notar hasta el jueves. Este lunes podríamos subir con poco volumen (los gringos no acompañarán), el martes deberíamos bajar con un probable máximo en la apertura, el miercoles bajaríamos y el jueves haríamos un mínimo y volveríamos a subir de nuevo en preparación para el vencimiento, el viernes se debería hacer un máximo importante.

Veo más bajistas a los europeos que a los gringos, aunque es posible que en el Ibex se suba más, así que mucho ojo cuando se abran cortos.

Aun seguimos en un entorno bajista pero sin volumen, lo cual significa operar a la contra y laterales con dobles y triples techos como los de esta semana pasada, yo creo que lo más adecuado en caso de dudas es esperar a que el volumen suba, sobre todo si ocurre en el valor que seguimos.

Por supuesto el timing puede estar equivocado en algún punto, pero estamos en un periodo dudoso, aunque ya digo que todo dependerá de si el volumen es bajo o alto esa será la pista principal.


----------



## destr0 (14 Feb 2010)

El eur/usd parece que se recupera


----------



## Claca (15 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En mi recuento, todavia no hemos acabado la Onda1, cuando la acabemos, habra un rebote de verdad. Mira la Onda1 de A, cuando acabo la tendencia bajista (22 enero 09), hubo una subida (rebote del que hablo) de unos 2000 puntos hasta mediados de mayo, para liberar la brutal sobreventa, yo creo que se dara el mes que viene y puede que dure unos meses... Ese sera el mejor momento para ponerse corto de medio plazo...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Hummm.... ¿y no podríamos llegar hasta esos 10.800 sin que eso supusiera el final de la Onda1 de C? Habiendo tocado los 550 me doy por satisfecho, pues era el mínimo que tenía previsto para el rebotillo desde los 9.950, pero llegados a este punto y a juzgar por el comportamiento de los gringos, veo probable que estiremos las subidas todo lo posible, que sería hasta los 850, punto en el cual se estropeó una pieza clave en el mecanismo alcista del ibex. Al contrario que nosotros, los americanos todavía no habrían perdido ese nivel, y podríamos aprovechar estas hipotéticas subidas para coordinar el descenso hasta los mínimos que propones cuando ellos lo rompan también.

Le encuentro lógico, además, si tenemos en cuenta que ahora mismo el sentimiento de mercado es de hastío y muy heterogéneo, poco posicionado hacia alguna de las dos partes. La gente suele llegar alcista en las resistencias y bajista en los soportes, si subieramos un poco más, la masa crítica volvería a situar su centro de gravedad en los largos, entonces podrían tumbar el mercado sin piedad casi 2.000 puntos hasta llegar a objetivos. Eso sí, las subidas serían abstrusas y muy complicadas de pillar, como ha sido hasta ahora en el rango de los 9.960 - 10.550.

En cualquier caso, veo los 9.200 pronto, pero antes deberíamos perder los 9.850. Si lo que tengo en mente es correcto, la caída desde ese punto, que es aproximado, debería ser vertical y llevarnos al objetivo en muy poco tiempo y sin rebotes.

No nos lo están poniendo nada fácil... 

PD: Se agradecen gráficos como el que has colgado. Con estos niveles de volatilidad es imprescindible no intentar ir de rambo en un sentido u otro porque sí. Con las cosas claras se tradea mucho mejor, por no hablar de cuanto lo agradece la cuenta corriente 

PD2: Lo que dices, Mulder, me cuadra al 100%. Espero que el diagnóstico del doctor timing esté acertado. Qué tranquilo estaría abriendo cortos por encima de los 10.700.


----------



## chollero (15 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar unos cuantos kits.. para especular:



que es eso una casa carro? como se llama?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta semana tenemos 3 dias de importancia:
> 
> - El dia 16 que será de cambio de tendencia importante, probablemente a la baja.
> - El 18, jueves, que será de importancia menor aunque habrá un cambio de tendencia, probablemente al alza.
> ...



Si aciertas en mas del 75 % seras nombrado el tochovista del hilo del ibex , ostentaras el titulo de tochoanalista y seras ascendido a los cielos y venerado por tus fieles seguidores 

Ya que veo que la inspiracion te invade a raudales....... una consulta, estoy en GAM , entre a 3,86 y cerro el viernes a 3,80 , me gustaria estar en Zeltian antes de que presente resultados ( ultima semana de Febrero ), segun he comprobado otras veces cuando una ampliacion de capital se cubre sin problemas la accion suele subir al cabo de un tiempo, segun dicen los analistas GAM la va a cubrir sin problemas........... ¿ que harias tu ? aguanto en GAM a sabiendas de que puede caer todavia o asumo perdidas ( pequeñas ) .


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ya que veo que la inspiracion te invade a raudales....... ¿ que harias tu ?










Saludos ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos ienso:



me temo que hoy no me he levantado con la misma inspiracion de mulder ...... ¿ como debo interpretar tu grafico Tonuel ? :


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!



zuloman dijo:


> Si aciertas en mas del 75 % seras nombrado el tochovista del hilo del ibex , ostentaras el titulo de tochoanalista y seras ascendido a los cielos y venerado por tus fieles seguidores
> 
> Ya que veo que la inspiracion te invade a raudales....... una consulta, estoy en GAM , entre a 3,86 y cerro el viernes a 3,80 , me gustaria estar en Zeltian antes de que presente resultados ( ultima semana de Febrero ), segun he comprobado otras veces cuando una ampliacion de capital se cubre sin problemas la accion suele subir al cabo de un tiempo, segun dicen los analistas GAM la va a cubrir sin problemas........... ¿ que harias tu ? aguanto en GAM a sabiendas de que puede caer todavia o asumo perdidas ( pequeñas ) .



Este chicharro está muy cerca de su mínimo histórico, 3.64. Si has entrado en 3.89 estás cerca, es mejor que la aguantes hasta ese nivel, si llega 3.63 debes liquidarla sin dejar pasar ni un segundo (al menos si puedes permitirte la pérdida y el tiempo pérdido, porque no va a ser para mañana ).

Ahora mismo debería subir, pero aun está muy bajista, debe hacer un mínimo entre hoy y mañana, si no lo hace yo de ti me saldría con pérdidas aunque suba y lo dejaría estar, si lo hace podrías mantenerla hasta la semana que viene donde podría hacer un máximo intermedio para seguir bajando, probablemente en el techo del canal bajista.

No se que te convenció a entrar en ella, pero no me acaba de gustar, aunque también debo decir que no me dedico a los chicharros por norma general.


----------



## fmc (15 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos ienso:



La mano de los leoncios siempre es mejor, no lo olvides


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me temo que hoy no me he levantado con la misma inspiracion de mulder ...... ¿ como debo interpretar tu grafico Tonuel ? :



según mi sistema tienes buenas cartas... ahora bien, si tus acciones van a subir o bajar... NPI... 


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entre a 3,86 , me meti yo solito no me metio nadie :´(

Bueno a ver si me dejan una salida digna hoy y me largo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Feb 2010)

No salgo de mi asombro con lo que estoy viendo en preapertura :8: 



4,10
Títulos
Órdenes
54.645
2


Compra
4,10
Títulos
Órdenes
1.544
2


54645 acciones quieren comprar a 4,10 y solo venden 1544 , no se si sera un error del sistema en infobolsa, de ser cierto BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

EDITO : y yo que hago si es cierto y abre asi, meto stop lost en 4 y miro a ver si sube mas o vendo y pa la saca ??

REEDITO : era un error, ahora veo a 3,72 cagontoloquesemenea


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> 54645 acciones quieren comprar a 4,10 y solo venden 1544 , no se si sera un error del sistema en infobolsa, de ser cierto BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> EDITO : y yo que hago si es cierto y abre asi, meto stop lost en 4 y miro a ver si sube mas o vendo y pa la saca ??
> 
> REEDITO : era un error, ahora veo a 3,72 cagontoloquesemenea



No era un error, son los movimientos típicos de preapertura... 8:



Por cierto...

A ver ese gato muerto si colea un poquito... 


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No era un error, son los movimientos típicos de preapertura... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si un error  

ahora parece que se estabiliza en 3,80 :´(

¿ por que coño nunca me pasaran a mi esas cosas ?


----------



## rosonero (15 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a la forería.

Gracias a Mulder por el análisis semanal y ahora, a ver si destr0 entra (aunque sea en modo *skake* desde el trabajo) y nos dice algo de la apertura 09:00 - 10:00.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Gracias a Mulder por el análisis semanal y ahora, a ver si destr0 entra (aunque sea en modo *skake* desde el trabajo) y nos dice algo de la apertura 09:00 - 10:00.



¿Habrá metido los cortos...? ienso:



Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

> 8 : 50 : 14 h. Bankinter
> 
> TT International comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 2.491.479 acciones o el 0,5264% del capital.




Estos cabrones me están tocando los eggs...







Saludos ::


----------



## rosonero (15 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Habrá metido los cortos...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :fiufiu:



Yo acabo de ponerme corto en 10325 esperando que si es un día alcista hagamos un mínimo en esta primera hora de sesión. Es un versión a la remanguillé de la estrategia de destr0.


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

Buenos, dáis, corto en 10305


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenos, dáis, corto en 10305



Espero no haber influido en ello... :no:



Por cierto...


En el BBVA ha habido movimiento...


Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## rosonero (15 Feb 2010)

Madre mía !!!! Cómo está costando la bajadita matinal.

Edito. Telefonica y Santander subiendo sin prisa pero sin pausa si en un rato esto no cambia creo que cambio de bando.


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Madre mía !!!! Cómo está costando la bajadita matinal.
> 
> Edito. Telefonica y Santander subiendo sin prisa pero sin pausa si en un rato esto no cambia creo que cambio de bando.



No te impacientes, que el DAX y el stoxx van poquito a poco hacia abajo: Godmode-Trader Index Tool: L&SAX, Midcaps-Index ...


----------



## pyn (15 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,
apertura con otro gap al alza, lo que no han hecho esta vez es apresurarse en cerrarlo, quizás quieran marear la perdiz para echar a las gacecillas. Si sube hasta los 10400 empezaré a pensarme en meterle algún corto, por aho no le veo ganas de bajar.


----------



## pyn (15 Feb 2010)

En 10360 nos tendríamos que parar... si no mala noticia para los cortos.


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> En 10360 nos tendríamos que parar... si no mala noticia para los cortos.



Pues sí, además coincide con 2700 del stoxx, y de momento parece que lo aguantan ahí. Si pasa, igual cambio a pongo largo a ver si llega a los 10400

A las 10:30 hay datos de UK, a ver que hacen. Y a las 11:00 de Alemania. Cruzaré los dedos...


----------



## donpepito (15 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Si continuamos en los niveles de 10360, ABENGOA va a tomar el relevo de GAMESA, este fin de semana han calentado los valores en el congreso.


----------



## Blackbird (15 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Pues sí, además coincide con 2700 del stoxx, y de momento parece que lo aguantan ahí. Si pasa, igual cambio a pongo largo a ver si llega a los 10400
> 
> A las 10:30 hay datos de UK, a ver que hacen. Y a las 11:00 de Alemania. Cruzaré los dedos...



Que datos se esperan?


----------



## pyn (15 Feb 2010)

Parece que no ha podido con la resistencia de los 10360... los daytraders ya saben lo que toca.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tonuel, lástima que no estuvieses largo de verdad en Iberia
> 
> EE.UU. aprueba la alianza entre American Airlines, British Airways e Iberia
> 
> ...




Blackbird, espero que cerrases tus cortos

www.Yalodeciayoista.com ::


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Que datos se esperan?



Aquí los puedes ver todos

Vaya owned... son para mañana, perdona


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Parece que no ha podido con la resistencia de los 10360... los daytraders ya saben lo que toca.



¿y qué toca...?






Con asiáticos y americanos cerrados los chicos del botas hacen con el ibex lo que les da la gana... 


Saludos


----------



## Blackbird (15 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Blackbird, espero que cerrases tus cortos
> 
> www.Yalodeciayoista.com ::



La verdad es que con el valor ha abierto, he considerado la pena que ya no valia la pena cerrarlos, y he abierto más cortos a 2.188. De momento lo de hoy va bien, pero lo que deje abierto la semana pasada no hace falta que te lo cuente.


----------



## pyn (15 Feb 2010)

Pues tocaba corrección como así ha hecho, 25 puntos o lo que es lo mismo 250€ del futuro gordo.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Pues tocaba corrección como así ha hecho, 25 puntos o lo que es lo mismo 250€ del futuro gordo.




Pues yo lo veo igual que antes... si es que a cualquier movimiento le llamais corrección... xD 

Saludos


----------



## fmc (15 Feb 2010)

Algo parecido dijo Cárpatos el viernes por la mañana cuando iba en positivo 



> Intradía Serenity markets
> 
> La alta lectura del itraxx que no cuadra para nada con la subida de las bolsas nos invita a llevar mucho cuidado con los largos intradía


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

Pues esto es porque estoy cruzando los dedos desde hace rato: (Cárpatos)

Ojo a Dubai [Imprimir] 



El credit default swap sube de 627 a 651, por encima de los máximos de la crisis de noviembre y al nivel más alto desde marzo de 2009. Esto sigue sin cuadrar nada con la subida de la bolsa.


----------



## Blackbird (15 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Pues esto es porque estoy cruzando los dedos desde hace rato: (Cárpatos)
> 
> Ojo a Dubai [Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Pues lleva ya un ratito sin la esperada bajada matutina.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

Lo de Dubai ya se sabia... por cierto chavales... agarraos las kalandras que vienen datos... :Baile:

Edito:

Pues no hay datos... Cárpatos eres un mamong...


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (15 Feb 2010)

A todos los cortos nos están dando "largo" por el culo, me temo


----------



## Blackbird (15 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> A todos los cortos nos están dando "largo" por el culo, me temo



Y cada rato que pasa, duele más.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

en dias como hoy con el tito botas no se juega... :no:


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

A ver si cierran ya el gap del stoxx, que falta sólo 1 puntito, y vamos para abajo, que me están haciendo pupita hoy...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (15 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta semana tenemos 3 dias de importancia:
> 
> - El dia 16 que será de cambio de tendencia importante, probablemente a la baja.
> - El 18, jueves, que será de importancia menor aunque habrá un cambio de tendencia, probablemente al alza.
> ...




El volumen ahora mismo es bajísimo y eso significa que mañana (por hoy lunes) subiremos


Buenos días. Por ahora MULDER va con acierto pleno.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

Con el volumen de hoy pueden mover la cotización como les plazca.


----------



## Blackbird (15 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> A ver si cierran ya el gap del stoxx, que falta sólo 1 puntito, y vamos para abajo, que me están haciendo pupita hoy...



Tranquilo, mi paciencia se esta acabando. En cuando lo haga, me paso a largos, y todo empezará a bajar.


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

Ale, gap cerrado, a ver si sirve de algo cruzar los dedos


----------



## rosonero (15 Feb 2010)

Me salí de los cortos con pérdidas mínimas y vuelvo a ponerme corto en 10385.

Quiero poner a prueba eso de que el hombre es el único animal que tropieza dos veces con la misma piedra.


----------



## fmc (15 Feb 2010)

¿Doble techo en el DAX? ienso:


----------



## rosonero (15 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Doble techo en el DAX? ienso:



Los 5540 son una resistencia/soporte muy fuerte del DAX , ¿verdad?


----------



## fmc (15 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Los 5540 son una resistencia/soporte muy fuerte del DAX , ¿verdad?



Sí que lo parece, sí ienso:


----------



## donpepito (15 Feb 2010)

Trinidad Jiménez y Griñán destinan 40 millones a una planta ficticia de vacunas - elConfidencial.com

*Que hablen con DP HF.. haremos lo que se pueda con NOVAVAX. XDDDDDDDDDD*

Y es que el posible fracaso de esta iniciativa supondría un duro golpe a la credibilidad de Jiménez, hasta ahora muy valorada por su gestión de la pandemia de gripe, y del ya cuestionado Griñán. Así, el mismo día que Rovi anunció el fin de las negociaciones con Novavax*, la Junta de Andalucía aseguró que el proyecto “no corre ningún peligro”*, porque hay “muchas empresas internacionales” que cuentan con la misma tecnología. Claro que, por ahora, se desconoce si están dispuestas a compartirla y a qué precio.


Voy a hablar con ellos, lo mismo colocamos ARIAd... si es lo mismo.. que +dá,,,, "al pardillo del presidente de la junta, le vale cualquier cosa" para que sigan trincando los millones de la sub.... los amigos de RO-VI. jajajajja!!!


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Con el volumen de hoy pueden mover la cotización como les plazca.



Si el volumen es bajo lo moverán al alza, practicamente siempre, en eso se basan, por ejemplo, los rallies navideños donde la mayoría de los operadores está de vacaciones.

Y si lo mueven a la baja los movimientos serán muy limitados.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (15 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si el volumen es bajo lo moverán al alza, practicamente siempre, en eso se basan, por ejemplo, los rallies navideños donde la mayoría de los operadores está de vacaciones.
> 
> Y si lo mueven a la baja los movimientos serán muy limitados.



Y es probable que los que entienden de esto, como tu, puedan decir lo mismo de lo acontecido desde minimos de febrero-marzo de 2009, durante 3 o 4 meses, con cotizaciones como SAN, por ejemplo que se revalorizaron mas que un 100%

Probablemente fue con los volumenes justitos justitos. 

Y mira, de 6.800 a 12.200 el IBEX puesto que este hilo es ¿Habeis visto el Ibex?


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Y es probable que los que entienden de esto, como tu, puedan decir lo mismo de lo acontecido desde minimos de febrero-marzo de 2009, durante 3 o 4 meses, con cotizaciones como SAN, por ejemplo que se revalorizaron mas que un 100%
> 
> Probablemente fue con los volumenes justitos justitos.
> 
> Y mira, de 6.800 a 12.200 el IBEX puesto que este hilo es ¿Habeis visto el Ibex?


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

Cárpatos va corto y parece apurado, lleva toda la mañana diciendo que esto se cae


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cárpatos va corto y parece apurado, lleva toda la mañana diciendo que esto se cae




Pues mis largos van p'arriba... :Baile:


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Feb 2010)

Mulder de momento has clavado el analisis de GAM :Aplauso: :Aplauso: 

ha tocado los 3,65 , dijiste que si toca los 3,63 salga pitando.

Me estoy comiendo las uñas de los pies a ver si aguanta el suelo de 3,64 .


Decias que si hace suelo ahi subiria un poco antes de volver a bajar .

Venga, pregunta para sobresaliente : ¿ hasta donde crees que puede recuperar antes de volver a caer ? 

pd : si aciertas tienes unas gambas pagadas


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder de momento has clavado el analisis de GAM :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> ha tocado los 3,65 , dijiste que si toca los 3,63 salga pitando.
> 
> ...



Yo diría que si sube se podría ir hasta el 3.96 en un principio, si no llega a hacer un nuevo mínimo yo creo que se podría aguantar hasta salir con algo de beneficio, significaría que hay soporte en ese punto por parte de los leoncios.

Por eso te digo que si pierde el mínimo lo mejor es salir cuanto antes, eso significa que los leoncios no están dando soporte en ese punto, aunque tal vez esperen a que entren algunas gacelillas y la aguanten ahí un poco antes de bajar de nuevo.

edito: Existe la posibilidad de que haga un nuevo mínimo y luego rebote, pero si ocurre no pasará mucho tiempo antes de se vuelva a caer.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Feb 2010)

mulder en vez de darme las gracias por los aplausos constestame a la pregunta xd


----------



## rosonero (15 Feb 2010)

ja ja ja,!!! Si que es verdad lo de Cárpatos, está más catastrofista que Piqueras dando las noticias.


----------



## pollastre (15 Feb 2010)

Cuando el grajo vuela bajo... los cortos nos vamos al carajo.

Hoy tengo el ojete más grande que la boca. ::


----------



## donpepito (15 Feb 2010)

Somos los que +subimos de todos los índices EUROPEOS...


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

En dias como estos es común que hacia las 16:00 se caiga todo un poco, pero sin excesos, tampoco ocurre siempre. No se a que responden esas caidas pero ocurren muchas veces.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

Yo estoy con el dedo en el botón... aunque confio en que mañana abramos más arriba... no se... a ver que hace el botas... ienso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

Zuloman, he revisado una cosa del post donde te contesto hasta donde creo que puede llegar tu chicharro. Míralo no sea que te crees falsas esperanzas 

Donde dije 8.96 quise decir 3.96


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes señores.. parece que la cosa sigue complicada....

Yo de momento no estoy operando en el Chulibex, me han dado ganas de cortos en ABG y no iría demasiado equivocado pero siempre hacen lo mismo (trileros) así que prefiero volover a esperar a niveles de 20.

Vamos a ver que pasa por el eur/usd y los futuros yankis que no los he mirado..

saludos.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo de momento no estoy operando en el Chulibex, me han dado ganas de cortos en ABG y no iría demasiado equivocado pero siempre hacen lo mismo (trileros) así que prefiero volover a esperar a niveles de 20.



:no:

Pues para los 20€ aún queda un buen subidón... 


Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## pyn (15 Feb 2010)

Ya no me acordaba que aburridos eran los días que no abrían los americanos.


----------



## rosonero (15 Feb 2010)

Fuera en 10340 desde 10385, recuperando las pérdidas de los primeros minis cortos matinales. Tal como está el patio de aburrido creo que por hoy tengo suficiente.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

Vamos p'arriba cojoneeeessss....





Saludos :cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Zuloman, he revisado una cosa del post donde te contesto hasta donde creo que puede llegar tu chicharro. Míralo no sea que te crees falsas esperanzas
> 
> Donde *dije 8.96* quise decir 3.96



no lo habia visto, de todas formas si lo hubiera leido te hubiera tachado de loco 

hombre 3,96 no es para tirar cohetes, pero bueno si los toca entre hoy mañana me suspiro oija ehhh


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Ya no me acordaba que aburridos eran los días que no abrían los americanos.



dejate de diversiones xd


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Vamos p'arriba cojoneeeessss....
> 
> 
> Saludos :cook:



El máximo de hoy ya lo hemos visto.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El máximo de hoy ya lo hemos visto.



Me parece muy bien... yo me fijo en lo mio... Bankinter... 


Por cierto...

el Cárpatos no lo tiene nada claro... :no:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

¿Largo en Bankinter con la que está cayendo? hhhmmmmm

Ya que se este hombre no tiene mucha idea, pero a veces dice cosas coherentes:

El duro castigo bursátil a la banca española invita a aplazar compras


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Largo en Bankinter con la que está cayendo? hhhmmmmm




El Botas me ha untado... 


patapum que nos vamossss....


----------



## rosonero (15 Feb 2010)

Cárpatos a lo suyo metiendo miedo 
Tanto insistir,va a conseguir que bajemos, eso sí, a partir de las 17:00 pa'rriba que hay que calentar la robasta. 8:

_



iTRAXX Crossover Serenity markets
La divergencia bajista con las bolsas empieza a ser enorme, mucho cuidado y mucha prudencia con las bolsas. Itraxx se dispara al alza nada menos que 21 puntos. Aquí hay algo que no cuadra.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


----------



## donpepito (15 Feb 2010)

Gamesa como en los viejos tiempos prewano.. subidas +8% para hoy....


----------



## pyn (15 Feb 2010)

Una cosa es el poco volumen y otra que en la última hora no se muevan ni 300 contratos, esto es de risa. Así creo mercado hasta yo.


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

No me lo creo, a puntito estoy de entrar en beneficios después de haber estado palmando un buen pellizco...


----------



## pollastre (15 Feb 2010)

hemos perdido los 10.3K... vamos cortossss.... con dos cojones !


----------



## pyn (15 Feb 2010)

Sólo ha habido volumen cuando esto se ha ido para abajo, para subir lo han hecho sin volumen.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

Se acaban de levantar todos de la siesta


----------



## fmc (15 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En dias como estos es común que hacia las 16:00 se caiga todo un poco, pero sin excesos, tampoco ocurre siempre. No se a que responden esas caidas pero ocurren muchas veces.



Y Mulder sigue clavándolas 8:


----------



## lisasimpson (15 Feb 2010)

Tiene pinta de que hoy termina en negativo...


----------



## pyn (15 Feb 2010)

¿Cerraremos el gap?

Lo de que en días como hoy sobre las 16:00 se tenga un pequeño bajón será debido a que los sistemas automáticos entran en juego con la apertura americana+ o -.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

Bear trap...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

Veamos si recuperamos.

Largo 10265, SL 10245

Edit: Fuera :S


----------



## pollastre (15 Feb 2010)

10252 cerrando, pito siete y dominó. Mi aventura bajista ha tenido un final feliz hoy, enough is enough. Además la avaricia jode el saco, dicen.

Y aparte no me fío un carajo.

Se acabó por hoy.


----------



## kokaine (15 Feb 2010)

Voy a probar un largo en Eurstoxx50: 2684, SL 2680

PD: Quizas vaya a probar la resistencia de los 2730.


----------



## pyn (15 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT y esa entrada? estaba claro que iban a cerrar el gap no? si acaso ponerlo 5 puntos por debajo... pero justo donde se cerraba? por que el SL ahí?


----------



## Snowball (15 Feb 2010)

Hola a todos. Os llevo siguendo desde el verano pasado y éstas son las inversiones que llevo:

HYTM --> compradas a 0.530

AEZS --> sobre 1USD (en septiembre pasado)

CRXX --> a 0.840 desde Enero. 

Una pregunta para DP HF:

Voy a seguir en CRXX hasta la posible aprobación de Exalgo el 22 de Febrero. DP: te leí decir que tras la aprobación habría una ampliación de acciones... ¿es así? si mal no recuerdo comentabas de salir "echando leches" tras la aprobación...

Un saludo y gracias a todos por compartir vuestros conocimientos

P.D. : Si saco un buen pico con CRXX, me pasaré a NVAX


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

abriendo 3 cortos más del mini.

me los han hecho a 10255


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> R3v3nANT y esa entrada? estaba claro que iban a cerrar el gap no? si acaso ponerlo 5 puntos por debajo... pero justo donde se cerraba? por que el SL ahí?




No esperaba que bajase de 250.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Feb 2010)

Hola foro... 

El euro tiene que ir a buscar el 1.3482 contra el dolar, así que todavía quedan bajadas en los índices... (1,3588 ahora)

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> abriendo 3 cortos más del mini.
> 
> me los han hecho a 10255



Ponte vaselina... se acerca la robasta... 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> abriendo 3 cortos más del mini.
> 
> me los han hecho a 10255



Quieres decir que no recuperará algo a partir de las 5?


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, algo he leido de que hoy los futuros europeos terminan a las 17:30, pr estar los gusanos cerrados


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola foro...
> 
> El euro tiene que ir a buscar el 1.3482 contra el dolar, así que todavía quedan bajadas en los índices... (1,3588 ahora)
> 
> Saludos...



Eso dicen... pero si los va a buscar otro dia mejor... 8:


----------



## donpepito (15 Feb 2010)

CRXX, tiene un acuerdo con los accionistas de la empresa fusionada, no recuerdo el nombre, ahora..

Pero resumiendo, dependiendo de la fecha de la aprobación por la FDA, los accionistas recibirán un % inferior o superior en acciones, ahora mismo están bloqueadas hasta que esto ocurra, un pelín peligrosa. XD

Hay posibilidades, pero no era mi intención ir largo, de hecho me salí antes de tiempo... suerte con tus largos.


----------



## donpepito (15 Feb 2010)

*Felicidad y bienestar.* "La felicidad no se compra, pero tiene un 'precio': 60.000 dólares al año por familia", asegura el psicólogo Daniel Kahneman, premio Nobel de Economía. "Por debajo de esa línea, está garantizada la infelicidad. Ahora bien, por encima de los 60.000 dólares, la curva de la felicidad es prácticamente plana, por más millones que uno tenga en inversiones o en el banco". Kahneman, precursor de la economía conductual, especialista en el estudio del 'factor riesgo' del modelo 'hipercapitalista' en el que vivimos, prefirió dejar la recesión para otro día.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)




----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

La robasta espectacular... como siempre... :Aplauso:


Saludos


----------



## percebo (15 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola foro...
> 
> El euro tiene que ir a buscar el 1.3482 contra el dolar, así que todavía quedan bajadas en los índices... (1,3588 ahora)
> 
> Saludos...



Al respecto de eso el otro día ley un articulo que creo que es bastante revelador, ademas me recuerda alguna vez que nos preguntabamos sobre la divergencia entre los indices de USA y aquí, a mi por lo menos me parece que tiene bastante sentido.

Los fuertes ataques al euro: carnaza para ingenuos - Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma

De hecho los artículos de los últimos días de ese blog (el de Llinares) me parecen muy interesantes en relación con el estado actual de la bolsa y pueden ser bastante provechosos.

No se si se habrán posteado ya, pero desafortunadamente no os puedo seguir, alguna visitilla esporádica.

Por cierto para variar, estoy corto.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo. Se han pasado el dia mareando la perdiz arriba y abajo, pero el movimiento fuerte del día ha sido alrededor de las 16:30, donde han comprado un paquete bastante grande.

Casi a las 17:00 se han puesto otra vez a vender, pero muy poco y la subasta ha terminado con una sola venta, normal, sin llamar mucho la atención.

Creo que los leoncios apuestan por una apertura bajista para mañana, pero todo parece indicar que tras la apertura se subirá.


----------



## donpepito (15 Feb 2010)

Hummm... pues en ABENGOA las BSN se han puesto a comprar desde las 17:00h.... van a dejar la subida para mañana ... GAMESA PART II


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hummm... pues en ABENGOA las BSN se han puesto a comprar desde las 17:00h.... van a dejar la subida para mañana ... GAMESA PART II



en Bankinter igual... menudo subidón... 


a ver ese eurodolar... patapum y p'arriba...


Saludos


----------



## rosonero (15 Feb 2010)

Después de perderme gran parte de la bajada (nunca aplico bien lo de dejar correr la plusvalías) me he quedado largo para mañana en 10280.
Por ahora la cosa va bien, el Stoxx y el DAX ha repuntado al alza, pero después de darme una vuelta por los hilos del foro la verdad es que se te mete el miedo en el cuerpo.
Para muestra un ejemplo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/147206-en-grecia-empieza-el-corral.html

_Grecia prohibirá las transacciones en efectivo superiores a 1.500 euros
Dentro del plan de ajuste fiscal ideado por Grecia, una de las medidas más llamativas es la prohibición de las transacciones comerciales en metálico superiores a 1.500 euros para combatir la economía sumergida. Serán ilegales a partir de enero de 2011.
_


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

Mira que tengo ganas que empiecen las hostias... pero todavia no... :no:


Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> _Grecia prohibirá las transacciones en efectivo superiores a 1.500 euros
> Dentro del plan de ajuste fiscal ideado por Grecia, una de las medidas más llamativas es la prohibición de las transacciones comerciales en metálico superiores a 1.500 euros para combatir la economía sumergida. Serán ilegales a partir de enero de 2011.
> _



Aquí los bancos deben informar de todos los movimientos que superen los 3.000€ en metálico y desde el año pasado las empresas han de informar de todos los movimientos en metálico con proveedores/clientes que superen los 6.000€ durante el año.


----------



## Blackbird (15 Feb 2010)

Alguien sabe que pasa con GAMESA? Lo de IBERIA era de esperar, por la noticia de la alianza y tal. Pero GAMESA? Se ha publicado algo? Hay algun rumor?

Alguien está por hacerse unos largos o unos cortos een GAMESA?


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (15 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo.* Se han pasado el dia mareando la perdiz arriba y abajo, pero el movimiento fuerte del día ha sido alrededor de las 16:30, donde han comprado un paquete bastante grande.
> 
> Casi a las 17:00 se han puesto otra vez a vender, pero muy poco y la subasta ha terminado con una sola venta, normal, sin llamar mucho la atención.
> 
> Creo que los leoncios apuestan por una apertura bajista para mañana, pero todo parece indicar que tras la apertura se subirá.



MULDER, hoy has acertado todo.

Dijiste volumen bajo y asi ha sido.
Dijiste bolsa para arriba y asi ha sido.
Dijiste que a las 4 habia bajadita los dias de poco violumen como hoy y asi ha sido.


MULDER, HOY HAS ACERTADO TODO, PERO TODO TODO TODO.

Felicidades.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Alguien sabe que pasa con GAMESA? Lo de IBERIA era de esperar, por la noticia de la alianza y tal. Pero GAMESA? Se ha publicado algo? Hay algun rumor?
> 
> Alguien está por hacerse unos largos o unos cortos een GAMESA?



En Cárpatos hay esto:

Citigroup sube a Gamesa de mantener a comprar 

Renta 4 baja de 15,3 a 14,2 


Vete tú a saber ::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Feb 2010)

Iberdrola alcanza el 14,5% de Gamesa tras comprar un 0,4% - 15/02/10 - 1913332 - elEconomista.es


----------



## donpepito (15 Feb 2010)

Ya sabemos el por qué de las caídas de estos días... OHL EFECTO AUTOCARTERA PART II ...


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Feb 2010)

Buenas noches ^__^!

Un articulo sobre las posibilidades del Juicio y algunos detalles más:

Associate Managin su frhumkzodi blog

Ariad licenses its Argent technology safe from of impediment to erudite investigators, such as those at Albert Einstein College of Medicine, and it is being adapted to in round 600 labs, Berger said. Since Ariad owns the rights, at intervals an feat is made - the congestive sentiment discontinuance imitation being an individual - Ariad has the choice of licensing it to commercial organizations.

No entiendo muy bien a que se refiere con los 600 laboratorios.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya sabemos el por qué de las caídas de estos días... OHL EFECTO AUTOCARTERA PART II ...



¿Algún link? tengo curiosidad.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (15 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Algún link? tengo curiosidad.



Pues si. Por lo menos a lo que la bolsa española se refiere.

Tienes, lo posteado por PERCEBO, o sea el nuevo carry trade endeudarse en dolares-comprar acciones-vender acciones-comprar dolares.

blog de Llinares. Los fuertes ataques al euro carnaza para ingenuos

O tienes la version empapelada.

Experibolsa /2010/01/27/analisis de la actualidad bursatil, focalizada en los bancos/

No se si te serviran. Estan muy bien los dos, pero son o el uno o el otro.

Saludos.


----------



## Blackbird (15 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya sabemos el por qué de las caídas de estos días... OHL EFECTO AUTOCARTERA PART II ...



Entonces para mañana largos en GAMESA, en busca de otro 6%?


----------



## donpepito (15 Feb 2010)

Wataru, pero eso es antiguo...


----------



## donpepito (15 Feb 2010)

Es posible q esten buscando un comprador para GAMESA, de ahí el interés en ampliar cartera IBERDROLA.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

A ver mañana como evoluciona el tema... yo seguramente salga por patas... y con plumas... :cook:



Saludos


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

Alguno usáis Interdin? Me podéis pones alguna captura de la web? Estoy pensando en abrir cuenta con ellos, e irme de bankinter, porque no me gusta tener que introducir la tarjeta de coordenadas para confirmar cada operación.

He visto los vídeos del broker en el iphone y parece bastante rápido, pero de la web no he encontrado nada.

Los que tengáis cuenta, podríais ponerme unas capturas porfa?


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

Esos segundos para un trade son vitales...







darle al botón y ver tu posi al instante en pantalla... no tiene precio...



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Pues si. Por lo menos a lo que la bolsa española se refiere.
> 
> Tienes, lo posteado por PERCEBO, o sea el nuevo carry trade endeudarse en dolares-comprar acciones-vender acciones-comprar dolares.
> 
> ...



Lo que me interesa es lo que decía DP, lo del eurodólar ya lo sabía y lo otro no lo he leido porque prefiero guiarme por mis propios análisis, incluso aunque estén equivocados, de los errores se aprende.


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Alguno usáis Interdin? Me podéis pones alguna captura de la web? Estoy pensando en abrir cuenta con ellos, e irme de bankinter, porque no me gusta tener que introducir la tarjeta de coordenadas para confirmar cada operación.
> 
> He visto los vídeos del broker en el iphone y parece bastante rápido, pero de la web no he encontrado nada.
> 
> Los que tengáis cuenta, podríais ponerme unas capturas porfa?



Apuntarse es gratis y podrás ver pantallazos, es que sale el número de cuenta en ellos y no tengo ganas de photoshopear 

De todas formas va todo muy rápido, lo ves en tiempo real incluido el libro de órdenes (en algunos futuos no está disponible), yo no tengo ninguna queja de ellos en ese aspecto, salvo cuando alguna vez se interrumpe el servicio, muy a la larga y además es algo que pasa con todos.

(Pepe, pásame la comisión que ya enganché a otro :fiufiu


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

Mulder... como está el timing para este mes...


me contengo con los cortos, me echo unas cartas para pasar el rato o qué... ienso:


Saludos :cook:


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

Otra pregunta, es fiable meterles unas cuantas decenas de miles? Lo digo porque creo que no son un banco como por ejemplo bankinter. Imagino que estrán inscritos en la CNMV, pero no lo he mirado.

A vosotros os da seguridad?


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

Y perdonad, para comprar o vender, es fácil desde la web? Hay algún tipo de confirmación o en cuanto se pulsa comprar o vender se ejecuta?


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> A vosotros os da seguridad?



A mi no...


sobretodo si observas los accionistas...




Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... como está el timing para este mes...
> 
> me contengo con los cortos, me echo unas cartas para pasar el rato o qué... ienso:



Yo creo que mañana y pasado bajaremos, al final de semana conforme llegue el vencimiento iremos subiendo de nuevo. Creo que la última semana de febrero será bajista, aunque no creo que veamos guano al estilo del principio de mes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Y perdonad, para comprar o vender, es fácil desde la web? Hay algún tipo de confirmación o en cuanto se pulsa comprar o vender se ejecuta?



Una vez te "logueas" no tienes que introducir más usuarios ni contraseñas, puedes operar sin problemas.

Yo el problema que tengo es que de vez en cuando el sistema me desconecta y tienes que volver a loguear.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Feb 2010)

Yo también estoy intrigado por la insinuación de DP sobre OHL. En prensa no hay noticias y tampoco hay comunicación en la CNMV

Hechos relevantes 
OBRASCON HUARTE LAIN, S.A.


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Otra pregunta, es fiable meterles unas cuantas decenas de miles? Lo digo porque creo que no son un banco como por ejemplo bankinter. Imagino que estrán inscritos en la CNMV, pero no lo he mirado.
> 
> A vosotros os da seguridad?



A mi si, nunca he tenido problemas con ellos, ni siquiera de esos raros que hacen algunos brokers. Alguna vez me ha parecido ver que algún stop saltaba donde no debía y he llamado pero ellos tenían la razón al final de todo.

Hace poco hicieron una donación de 25 cts. que sacaban de la comisión que les cobraban a todas las operaciones para enviarlo a Haiti durante una semana y podías ver en tiempo real como el marcador avanzaba, lo cual quiere decir que veías en tiempo real cuantas operaciones hacían los clientes, a veces se veía como el marcador avanzaba de repente a lo bestia, alguno debió meter una orden gorda de futuros. Sacaron alrededor de 20.000 euros durante esa semana.

Jamás he tenido problemas con los reintegros de dinero a mi cuenta, durante un tiempo no operé y me cerraron la cuenta (aunque yo seguía teniendo acceso y podía ver las cotizaciones) cuando envié una transferencia a mi antigua cuenta y vi que no llegaba el dinero les llamé y me arreglaron el malentendido enseguida y sin ninguna pega.

A mi me parecen muy fiables y ya llevo con ellos más de un par de años.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo también estoy intrigado por la insinuación de DP sobre OHL. En prensa no hay noticias y



A ver si te vas a creer que la información privilegiada la maneja cualquiera...


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

Por cierto... para los nuevos...


*Interdin es de pobres...*



Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Una vez te "logueas" no tienes que introducir más usuarios ni contraseñas, puedes operar sin problemas.
> 
> Yo el problema que tengo es que de vez en cuando el sistema me desconecta y tienes que volver a loguear.



El tiempo de desconexión es por seguridad y puedes cambiarlo desde su web en tus preferencias de usuario.


----------



## destr0 (15 Feb 2010)

Bueno, pues acabo de rellenar mis datos para que me den de alta la cuenta, y este viernes haré la transferencia para poder operar ya con ellos el lunes


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

Juncker: "No dejaremos a Grecia a merced de la voracidad de los mercados"


Grecia tomará medidas adicionales en un mes si peligra el ajuste del déficit


¿subidón...? ienso:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (15 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Juncker: "No dejaremos a Grecia a merced de la voracidad de los mercados"
> 
> 
> Grecia tomará medidas adicionales en un mes si peligra el ajuste del déficit
> ...



Grecia ya es agua pasada, ahora van a pasar Dubai Reloaded, no se pierda el estreno


----------



## Depeche (15 Feb 2010)

Buenas noches,estoy corto en OHL desde el viernes a 15,79. Veo que alguien ha comentado algo sobre OHL (algo de DP) pero no se que significa, 
¿alguien me puede explicar que es lo que se supone que pasa en OHL?
¿Le perjudicará o le beneficiará al valor,a priorí subirá o bajará?
Agradecería cualquier información sobre OHL.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## tonuel (15 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Grecia ya es agua pasada, ahora van a pasar Dubai Reloaded, no se pierda el estreno


----------



## Hagen (16 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Grecia ya es agua pasada, ahora van a pasar Dubai Reloaded, no se pierda el estreno



Lo de Grecia va a seguir tufando hasta que no lo resuelvan, de momento le dan 30 díaas para que espabilen y suban impuesto (IVA, el IRPF de alli y demas).

Asi que dentro de un mes seguiremos en lo mismo, si como se ha comentado la gran mayoria es dinero negro, por mucho que subas el IVA poco mas vas a recaudar.

Creo que lo que estan haciendo es defender el euro, comprando en caso e ataque, estan prevenido, lo estan subiendo 136,50. Pero cuanto mas lo aguanten mas grande sera la caida.


----------



## Hagen (16 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Bueno, pues acabo de rellenar mis datos para que me den de alta la cuenta, y este viernes haré la transferencia para poder operar ya con ellos el lunes



Interdin sin problemas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,

Todo sigue igual: el servidor no funciona, Mulder acierta en su pronóstico de máximo en apertura para bajar durante el día..... en fin


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Cierro largo Bankinter de 6,021 a 6,08... )

Abro corto en criteria a 3,16 y me echo a dormir... objetivo la quiebra... 


Propicios dias...


----------



## fmc (16 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Todo sigue igual: el servidor no funciona, Mulder acierta en su pronóstico de máximo en apertura para bajar durante el día..... en fin



Hombre, llevamos media hora de sesión, déjale tiempo para que se confirme :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

> A mi si, nunca he tenido problemas con ellos, ni siquiera de esos raros que hacen algunos brokers. Alguna vez me ha parecido ver que algún stop saltaba donde no debía y he llamado pero ellos tenían la razón al final de todo.



Hola, Mulder. Una consulta acerca de Interdin.

Mira, yo estoy con Saxobank, y una cosa que me toca bastante la moral es el asunto de los rollover. Dejarse una posición abierta es un suicidio (o una lotería, si lo prefieres).

A la siguiente apertura, tu margen de maniobra es prácticamente nulo. Tú metes una orden en queue a las 8 de la mañana (como si quieres meterla a las 7) y cuando abre la sesión, te comes 15-30 segundos hasta que tu orden cuela. 

Obviamente, si estás intentando cerrar una posición porque los futuros en preapertura pintan bastos para tí, te la comes entera antes de que puedas hacer nada.

La consulta que te hago, pues, es si este asunto de los rollover es común a todos los broker online para pobres como nosotros (todos sabemos que las manos fuertes tienen sus propios sistemas con... prioridad en los queue ;-) ) o si bien en Interdin el asunto funciona algo mejor. Porque si es así, consideraría seriamente el pasarme allí.

gracias por la info,


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

A los buenos días!

Al fin funciona esto. Ayer en OHL había disponibilidad reducida de cortos y hoy la hay completa, ojo al que está corto ahí.

Tengo ciertas dudas de que vayamos a bajar mucho hoy, tal vez se baje, pero moderadamente. De todas formas la apertura de hoy ha sido el undécimo bandazo de todos los que están metiendo los leoncios estos días.

Lateral y bandazos, eso es lo que tenemos ahora, esta semana hay vencimiento, así que en caso de bajadas tampoco creo que sean demasiado fuertes.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hola, Mulder. Una consulta acerca de Interdin.
> 
> Mira, yo estoy con Saxobank, y una cosa que me toca bastante la moral es el asunto de los rollover. Dejarse una posición abierta es un suicidio (o una lotería, si lo prefieres).
> 
> ...



En Interdin no se pueden hacer rollovers, si dejas la posición abierta hasta vencimiento ellos te la cierran automáticamente. Yo lo que he hecho (y creo que es mejor) es dejar el antiguo contrato hasta donde crea que ira y abrir otro en el siguiente vencimiento.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!




Mulder... de menuda palmada me he librado en Bankinter... me estaba haciendo caquita caminito de los 5,3... :cook:

Que mal se pasa con los largos... *nunca mais... *:no:


Saludos


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2010)

Buenos días, no así el server (pero ya sabemos que hilo del ibex era demasiado largo...)

Parece que no nos dejarán pasar de los 10.450 sin el visto bueno de los americanos. Hasta las 15:30 serían cortos, a ver si lo aguantan hasta entonces pegados a la resistencia o las fuerzas fallan y sacamos un pellizco.

Si se superan atacaríamos de nuevo los máximos de la semana pasada. Sólo penetrando los 550-600 con claridad podríamos ver el precio hasta los 800+, que sería la estación final de este rebote, imposibles de superar.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

Vamos, lo que ya me sospechaba.... al final del día, la moraleja es clara: 

rollover = caca. Evitar a toda costa. 

gracias y saludos,


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

*Hola chavales... ¿A qué hora son las hostias...?*



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... de menuda palmada me he librado en Bankinter... me estaba haciendo caquita caminito de los 5,3... :cook:
> 
> Que mal se pasa con los largos... *nunca mais... *:no:



Pues no será porque no estabas avisado.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no será porque no esabas avisado.



eran unas plusvas rapiditas ya sabes... pero la cosa se complicó y tal... :S


----------



## pyn (16 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,
el comienzo este ya nos lo sabíamos ¿no? marcamos un máximo al principio, nos desinchamos y rebotamos en una zona clave para recuperarnos... ¿y ahora qué? Yo creo que aún podemos subir un poco más y superar el máximo.


----------



## rosonero (16 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a la forería !!!

Ayer me quedé largo para hoy (10280) con unos minis que he vendido en 10400.
En 10420 me he puesto corto con un par de minis que he comprado en 10360. 

Vaya!!! Que hoy es mi día, casi 500 lereles; miedo me da hacer otra operación y joderlo todo. ienso:


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaya!!! Que hoy es mi día, casi 500 lereles; miedo me da hacer otra operación y joderlo todo. ienso:




Métete en Gamesa... :fiufiu:


----------



## Interesado (16 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *Hola chavales... ¿A qué hora son las hostias...?*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ufff, ya era hora! Daba algo de angustia verlo en la cofradía de los rebotes improbables.

Yo estoy esperando al botas para atizarle en 9.9, pero me da que me voy a quedar con las ganas. 

¡Queremos sangre!


----------



## fmc (16 Feb 2010)

Estos datos ¿no son malos? ienso:



> Fecha (GMT+1) País Evento Vol. Actual Cons. Anterior
> Febrero 16	11:00	DE	Índice ZEW - Sentimiento económico	!!	45,1	42,0	47,2
> Febrero 16	11:00	EMU	Índice ZEW - Sentimiento económico	!!	40,2	42,6	46,4
> Febrero 16	11:00	DE	ZEW - Situación actual	!!	-54,8	-53,0	-56,6


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

> Vaya!!! Que hoy es mi día, casi 500 lereles; miedo me da hacer otra operación y joderlo todo.



Yo, tal y como está el patio (no hay Dios que se aclare con los mercados estos días) con un beneficio que ronde los 400, ya cierro el día.

Que multiplicado por 20 laborables es un buen sueldo, hoyga


----------



## Interesado (16 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días, no así el server (pero ya sabemos que hilo del ibex era demasiado largo...)
> 
> Parece que no nos dejarán pasar de los 10.450 sin el visto bueno de los americanos. Hasta las 15:30 serían cortos, a ver si lo aguantan hasta entonces pegados a la resistencia o las fuerzas fallan y sacamos un pellizco.
> 
> Si se superan atacaríamos de nuevo los máximos de la semana pasada. Sólo penetrando los 550-600 con claridad podríamos ver el precio hasta los 800+, que sería la estación final de este rebote, imposibles de superar.



Al Ibex se le ha acabado el recorido, el abismo está aquí mismo.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Le he metido más tela a criteria... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

FERROVIAL, me la quitan d las manos!!!


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> FERROVIAL, me la quitan d las manos!!!



¿no le mete a nada...?


se va a perder el festival... :fiufiu:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

Aunque lo tenía previsto y la situación técnica apunta a ello, no me fio de estas bajadas. No me parece que vaya a prosperar la cosa.

Pero es solo una impresión mia.

Incluso el cierre mismo del gap nos debería hacer bajar y aun así no lo acabo de ver...


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Tras el anuncio de la ampliación de capital de GAM de 1 x 2 de 39,64 millones de euros a un precio de 2,65 euros por acción,(-32% descuento vs precio de ayer), el analistas del Grupo Banco Sabadell, Javier Esteban, *ha rebajado el P.O. hasta 2,78 euros (-29% potencial)* desde 6,60 euros antes. “A pesar de esta ampliación (-67% dilución de BPA) seguimos estimando un endeudamiento 2010 elevado (4,5x EBITDA vs 4,9x antes) pero descartamos problemas para atender vencimientos en 2010 (81 millones, el 20% de la deuda). El free float es un 35% y los principales accionistas en principio acudirán”.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Estoy con mis aventuras americanas... DDSS ANPI NVAX RTIX BDSI ALDR MIPI LGND RGEN TTHI


----------



## rosonero (16 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque lo tenía previsto y la situación técnica apunta a ello, no me fio de estas bajadas. No me parece que vaya a prosperar la cosa.
> 
> Pero es solo una impresión mia.



Joer !!! Pues Cárpatos sigue viéndolo tan negro como ayer, Itrax y CDS griegos subiendo, que si una estrella de la noche ...
Si el Ibex pierde claramente los 10350 y/o el stoxx se va a cerrar su gap habrá un buen meneo.


----------



## Interesado (16 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer !!! Pues Cárpatos sigue viéndolo tan negro como ayer, Itrax y CDS griegos subiendo, que si una estrella de la noche ...
> Si el Ibex pierde claramente los 10350 y/o el stoxx se va a cerrar su gap habrá un buen meneo.



Eso es lo único que me hace dudar... es demasiado obvio.

Ya empieza a caer. Como perdamos los mínimos de ayer, tonuel va a tener trabajo con los certificados.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tras el anuncio de la ampliación de capital de GAM de 1 x 2 de 39,64 millones de euros a un precio de 2,65 euros por acción,(-32% descuento vs precio de ayer), el analistas del Grupo Banco Sabadell, Javier Esteban, *ha rebajado el P.O. hasta 2,78 euros (-29% potencial)* desde 6,60 euros antes. “A pesar de esta ampliación (-67% dilución de BPA) seguimos estimando un endeudamiento 2010 elevado (4,5x EBITDA vs 4,9x antes) pero descartamos problemas para atender vencimientos en 2010 (81 millones, el 20% de la deuda). El free float es un 35% y los principales accionistas en principio acudirán”.



joder yo las tengo a 3,86... ahora mismo suben un 5,36 % hasta 3,93 cuando estaban bajando hace nada , creo que voy a vender .


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Nuevos chicharros a la vista!!!

Renovalia, Eolia y T Solar lo tienen casi imposible para salir a bolsa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Con ese negociado.... algo estarán tramando.....


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Ferrovial en 6.60€ en breves minutos.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Los europeos ni se inmutan... ¿qué coño está pasando...? :cook:


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Nos están haciendo la cama... poco negociado en la bolsa... como dejen de operar los fondos.... nos vamos a quedar con muchos papelitos. XD


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

El presidente de la Cámara de Comercio de EE UU pincha con el capital riesgo - Cotizalia.com

Necesitamos a TONUEL HF para nuestro proyecto.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

Pues a mi me parece que el Pepinillo Blanco va a dejar de hablar de mercados durante una buena temporada, sino para siempre:

UBS: No hay conspiración, sino una unión monetaria inapropiada y un fraude piramidal inmobiliario - Cotizalia.com

Le están metiendo cera por todas partes, este ya no vuelve a asomar la cabeza en una buena temporada. Se están riendo de el ahora mismo hasta en Hong-Kong.


----------



## Interesado (16 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que el Pepinillo Blanco va a dejar de hablar de mercados durante una buena temporada, sino para siempre:
> 
> UBS: No hay conspiración, sino una unión monetaria inapropiada y un fraude piramidal inmobiliario - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Le están metiendo cera por todas partes, este ya no vuelve a asomar la cabeza en una buena temporada. Se están riendo de el ahora mismo hasta en Hong-Kong.



¡Qué bueno! 

Para variar, van a tener que venir los de fuera hasta para contarnos lo de la burbuja-timo-pirámide-feria.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XBjcGU3Lvpc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XBjcGU3Lvpc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Me acabo de salir de criteria... 4 centimacos a la saca...

Me voy chavales... no me desplomeis el ibex en mi ausencia que me enfadaré... :no:


Saludos


----------



## Snowball (16 Feb 2010)

DP HF:

¿Como ves ésta? CXM

Cardium Therapeutics Inc. - Google Finance

He leido que tiene posible aprobación de drug el 2 de marzo...


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

CXM... es un coñazo de cot... está agarrada por dos HF .. solo sube cuando las gacelas pierden el interés... ver negociado semanal.

En niveles de 0.5USD recupera relativamente rápido... las últimas las vendí en 0.72USD hace dos/tres semanas.


----------



## pyn (16 Feb 2010)

Qué raro, la bajada de hoy ha sido 1 poco sospechosa, aún no han cerrado el gap, no sé si están esperando la apertura americana o que, pero a mi no me gusta 1 pelo, tiene pinta de atrapagacelas, no sé que hacer, se quedó una orden de venta en 10400 que no me entró y desde esa no se dónde meterle.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Feb 2010)

a ver si mi falta de fe no me va a costar un disgusto serio con GAM , todos los putos dias meto una orden de venta pero hoy como estaba tan por debajo del precio que quiero vender no la meti y va la hdp y lo toca  y luego vuelve a bajar


----------



## rosonero (16 Feb 2010)

Mulder, por debajo del cierre del gap ¿qué valores podría ir a buscar el Stoxx? ¿2688 y 2666? :

Pd. Mulder o cualquier otro que lo sepa.


----------



## Hagen (16 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Mulder, por debajo del cierre del gap ¿qué valores podría ir a buscar el Stoxx? ¿2688 y 2666? :
> 
> Pd. Mulder o cualquier otro que lo sepa.



para mi 2686, 2655

Pero vamos no tengo el nivel de mulder


----------



## ghkghk (16 Feb 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *SafeHaven: La segunda fase del mercado bajista será más dura que la primera*
> 
> Tim Wood, analista independiente a través de Cyclesman.com y colaborador habitual de Safehaven.com, es muy pesimista sobre la evolución de los mercados a largo plazo.
> 
> ...




Los analistos no se convierten en analistas porque digan lo que queremos escuchar. Este, otro analisto.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Mulder, por debajo del cierre del gap ¿qué valores podría ir a buscar el Stoxx? ¿2688 y 2666? :
> 
> Pd. Mulder o cualquier otro que lo sepa.



Creo que no pasará de 2675, al menos hoy.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Corto en Criteria a 3,12... 


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a todos. ¿ Como está el sentimiento esta semana¿?


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días a todos. ¿ Como está el sentimiento esta semana¿?



alcista...


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días a todos. ¿ Como está el sentimiento esta semana¿?



Buenas tardes ^__^!







Cuando suban la de esta semana, actualizo.
Un saludo


----------



## destr0 (16 Feb 2010)

De capitalbolsa:

13:12 ECOFIN APRUEBA PLAN GRIEGO 

El Ecofin ha aprobado el plan de déficit de Grecia.

El ministro de finanzas griego dice que los riesgos permanecen.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

Oyes, cómo veís Acciona para unos largos?. Me refiero a encontrar un buen punto de entrada de cara a L/P...


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Oyes, cómo veís Acciona para unos largos?. Me refiero a encontrar un buen punto de entrada de cara a L/P...



Cara a medio plazo... el mes que viene, comenzaré a buscar empresas europeas (francesas-alemanas), con parte del negocio fuera de la UE.

El próximo trimestre puede ser bueno con la ayuda del tipo de cambio.

Un saludo

PD: De Acciona ni idea, sorry.

Edito: La inflación en Reino Unido sube un 3,5% en enero

http://www.cotizalia.com/noticias/inflacion-reino-unido-enero-20100216.html


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Cara a medio plazo... el mes que viene, comenzaré a buscar empresas europeas (francesas-alemanas), con parte del negocio fuera de la UE.
> 
> El próximo trimestre puede ser bueno con la ayuda del tipo de cambio.
> 
> ...



La putada de acciona es que aunque cotiza muy barata en cuanto libros y ventas, va a credito propulsion. Y si suben mucho los tipos y no tienen seguros de cambio, se puede dar por jodida.

En que empresas has estado pensando¿?.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Nada, fuera... 1 peazo céntimo de plusvas... 


R4 me quiere... ::


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> La putada de acciona es que aunque cotiza muy barata en cuanto libros y ventas, va a credito propulsion. Y si suben mucho los tipos y no tienen seguros de cambio, se puede dar por jodida.
> 
> En que empresas has estado pensando¿?.
> 
> Un saludo



Del tipo, Siemens. Con una buena parte de su negocio fuera de Europa.

Al importar Dolares, ahora que están mucho más fuerte. Subirán mucho los beneficios en Euros.

Pero vamos, con calma se estudiará la opción.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Atención senorehs.... operación del día en R4 a primera hora:

Compra Ferrovial a 6,75€

Operación del día ahorita mismo:

Stop Loss Ferrovial 6,45€


jajaja... mamacaca... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

sorroco!

que voy largo intradía y me follan!

lancen la boya... las mujeres y los informáticos primero!


----------



## ddddd (16 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes.

Noticia fresca en NVAX, veremos como la recibe el mercado.

Stanley Erck Elected as Executive Chairman -- ROCKVILLE, Md., Feb. 16 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ --

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



tonuel dijo:


> Nada, fuera... 1 peazo céntimo de plusvas...
> 
> R4 me quiere... ::



Debes estar metiendo millones de euros para sacar beneficio de ese scalping ¿ein? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Atención senorehs.... operación del día en R4 a primera hora:
> 
> Compra Ferrovial a 6,75€
> 
> ...


----------



## rosonero (16 Feb 2010)

> Datos de EEUU de hoy [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El dato debe haber sido bueno por el movimiento que ha hecho la bolsa pero Cárpatos ni _mú_. A ver si va ser cierta la teoría conspiratoria de que va corto y solo quiere sangre.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Debes estar metiendo millones de euros para sacar beneficio de ese scalping ¿ein? ::




Mi HF es poderoso... 


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

Fuentes bien informadas revelan como Cárpatos está afrontando la tendencia del mercado... :cook:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pJZ3e62IDHY&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pJZ3e62IDHY&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

SP en los 1084 Mulder... ¿Dónde coño están esos cortos...? :8:



Saludos ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> El escenario que estoy manejando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En relación a este post, como sabeis estuve por barna visitando a hugolp, creo que no estaría de mal que semanalmente trabajaramos por equipos en el sentido de los técnicos recomendar valores, y los fundamentales analizarlos minuciosamente para buscar lugares de entrada ya sea a C/P o L/P.

Deberíamos montar una red de colaboracion, más áún con la tendencia bajista de los servers de calopez.


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2010)

Hoy el cierre en europa podría ser el más alcista de estas últimas sesiones. 

El mercado estaba muy bajista, para caer más es imprescindible superar primero este sentimiento de pánico y dar sensación de giro. Se ha ido subiendo disimuladamente y han hecho saltar por los aires inumerables stops de cortos estos días, pero, como parece que todavía estamos peleones, probablemente nos metan un último arreón al alza a ver si se nos bajan los ánimos cortistas.

El ibex es especialmente peligroso porque en una de estas sesiones igual te mete un +3% que un -3%, la sensación que da de debilidad puede ser un arma de doble filo y una mañana tonta que europa suba un 1%, el botas mete el turbo y empiezan a repartir imperiales a los bajistas.

Como vengo diciendo últimamente, iremos a máximos recientes como poco, pero lo lógico sería llegados a este punto que extremaran un poco la situación e intentasen superarlos.


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Me parece muy bien... ¿pero no hay ningún valiente que se ponga largo...? :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

yo llevo largo desde 10315, apalancado 10:1, y ahora mismo estoy acojonado con el dedo encima del botón del ratón, cursor sobre la opción de cierre de posición.

Parece que no, pero con la volatilidad que tenemos, un 10:1 te mete un hostión de 1000 pavazos en 15 segundos y aún no te has enterado de por donde te ha venido.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, tonuel... no debería venir ahora tu reggaeton... digo... tu robasta?  vamos, a ver si me echa un cable la susodicha.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> yo llevo largo desde 10315, apalancado 10:1, y ahora mismo estoy acojonado con el dedo encima del botón del ratón, cursor sobre la opción de cierre de posición.
> 
> Parece que no, pero con la volatilidad que tenemos, un 10:1 te mete un hostión de 1000 pavazos en 15 segundos y aún no te has enterado de por donde te ha venido.



O__O! 10:1. Futura carne de bancarrota... No te lo tomes a mal, es que lo veo una locura.

Un saludo


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece muy bien... ¿pero no hay ningún valiente que se ponga largo...? :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Mañana veremos, hoy es ya muy tarde y el cierre está cerca. Los traders guapos y buenos cierran la puerta y la posición, no sea que el mosntruo del Gap les dé por el orto ::

Aunque llegasemos a los 10.800, que es para mí el límite máximo de este rebote, los largos sólo tienen sentido para intradiar y no recomiendo aguantarlos. Más que nada intento convencer a los cortos para que vayan con cuidado.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

es una operacion... como llamarla... super-intradía ... intra-tarde, la llamaría yo 

me salgo ahora con +300€ y aquí paz y allí gloria, que me acojono, cabrones


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto, tonuel... no debería venir ahora tu reggaeton... digo... tu robasta?  vamos, a ver si me echa un cable la susodicha.




yo paso de meterme largo... ya sufrí lo mio con las Bankinter... :fiufiu:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Catacrack (16 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> O__O! 10:1. Futura carne de bancarrota... No te lo tomes a mal, es que lo veo una locura.
> 
> Un saludo



Es un contrato del futuro del ibex normal. Por cada punto 10€. Los que son aburridos son los minibex.


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre, si no es mucha indiscreción, ¿con quién operas....?



<div align="center">




</div>


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Es un contrato del futuro del ibex normal. Por cada punto 10€. Los que son aburridos son los minibex.



El ha dicho Apalancado 10:1, no ha dicho la cantidad... u al menos no la leí. De todas formas a mi me acojona igual un contrato gordo :cook:.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Me parece muy bien... ¿pero no hay ningún valiente que se ponga largo...? :fiufiu:



Yo estoy largo y corto, si me pillan por un sitio me libro por otro.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

> Es un contrato del futuro del ibex normal. Por cada punto 10€. Los que son aburridos son los minibex.



Muy cierto lo del aburrimiento de los minis.

Aunque creo que no me he explicado bien. En realidad yo opero minis, pero he comprado 10 contratos... al final del día, lo mismo que si tuviera un contrato del ibex normal.

El mini estándar (1 contrato) sí que aburre, joder, casi tiene que ocurrir otro crack del 29 para sacarle algo de emoción a la cosa....


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Es un contrato del futuro del ibex normal. Por cada punto 10€. Los que son aburridos son los minibex.



Los pobres también tenemos derecho a participar. ¿No sabes que a menudo el niño se lo pasa mejor jugando con la caja de cartón que con el juguete de 300 euros que había en su interior? 

Poco apalcamiento > mucho apalancamiento. Especialmente si se está aprendiendo. Si hubiera estado apalancado x10 en mi primera operación bursátil, hubiera sido la última :56:


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Feb 2010)

Lo normal es proteger posiciones cuando se está apalancado... no ha dicho en cuantos valores, pero si ha ganado 300€ 10:1 ...

Ah, 10 minis ...


----------



## Claca (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Muy cierto lo del aburrimiento de los minis.
> 
> Aunque creo que no me he explicado bien. En realidad yo opero minis, pero he comprado 10 contratos... al final del día, lo mismo que si tuviera un contrato del ibex normal.
> 
> El mini estándar (1 contrato) sí que aburre, joder, casi tiene que ocurrir otro crack del 29 para sacarle algo de emoción a la cosa....



Está claro que sois muy ricos.... o muy ludópatas  Con un mini en un día le sacas +100 o -100 tranquilamente. Estamos hablando de un 10% diario. Si tenemos en cuenta que los bancos dan un 2% o un 3% anual, en fin, sobran las palabras.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

Hola Stuyvesant

actualmente estoy con saxobank.

el 10:1 es una cosa para mí excepcionalísima. La he usado sólo dos veces en mi vida (que no es que sea muy larga, ya que soy bastante nuevo en este mundo) y en intervalos cortísimos de tiempo, con SL muy estrictos, y creo que la robasta de Tonuel es una buena oportunidad para chutarte un poco de adrenalina por el cuerpo.

Al usarla tan poco tiempo y con tanto acojono, sin llegar a caer en el scalping, pues sacas relativamente poca pasta para el nivel de riesgo que corres, lo reconozco.

La verdad es que acojona.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

> Está claro que sois muy ricos.... o muy ludópatas Con un mini en un día le sacas +100 o -100 tranquilamente. Estamos hablando de un 10% diario. Si tenemos en cuenta que los bancos dan un 2% o un 3% anual, en fin, sobran las palabras.



Pues mira, ese sí que es un debate que a mí particularmente me interesa mucho. Y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.

Yo creo que empezando con 20K€ puedes permitirte unos objetivos de +-300€ diarios, sin arriesgarte demasiado a quedarte sin plumas. Incluso con 10K... si eres cuidadoso y estricto con tus SL.... tal vez también.

Para mí el principal problema que he encontrado en este mundo, es salirte a tiempo de los faroles. Cuesta un horror dar un día por perdido, -300€ y mañana será otro día. Siempre te da por intentar arreglarlo y cancelar pérdidas... y acabas perdiendo el doble.

Si controlas tu psique (dificilísimo en este mundo) creo que cualquier persona medianamente bien informada y con cierto criterio, podría sacarse un sueldo en este tema. Mayor o menor, ya no entro.


----------



## Stuyvesant (16 Feb 2010)

Gracias pollastre, en las agencias de aquí te hubiesen metido una buena prima, después de hacerte firmar con sangre y tomarte la huellas digitales, por si acaso.

Los minis no están tan expuestos, pero aun así para apalancarse de esa forma hay que tener callo...


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

Un apalancamiento 10:1 con minis no tiene sentido estando el Ibex grande que te permite entrar o salir en 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9. Pero los minis van de 5 en 5, perder con eso y apalancamiento 10 debe ser toda una experiencia 

Y encima creo que pagas más comisiones, en fin cada uno....


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

Stuyvesant... saxobank soluciona esa "inconveniencia" de una forma un tanto contundente: sus margin calls no son "calls" propiamente dichas, sino que como te pases de margen y no seas un cliente VIP (vamos, los desgraciados como nosotros) su sistema automáticamente te cierra las posiciones y a reclamar al maestro armero.

Esa es la razón de que no te hagan firmar con sangre y entregar tu alma como colateral previamente a permitirte el apalancamiento.

Como cosa buena, permite a un desgraciado como yo apalancarse 10:1, bajo la propia responsabilidad del desgraciado.

Como cosa mala, si además de desgraciado resulto ser tonto, cancelan mis posiciones y pierdo casi toda la inversión incial.

Como divertimento durante breves minutos, no está mal. No recomendable a personas con afecciones cardíacas.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues mira, ese sí que es un debate que a mí particularmente me interesa mucho. Y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.
> 
> Yo creo que empezando con 20K€ puedes permitirte unos objetivos de +-300€ diarios, sin arriesgarte demasiado a quedarte sin plumas. Incluso con 10K... si eres cuidadoso y estricto con tus SL.... tal vez también.
> 
> ...



De ese tema se ha hablado largo y tendido en este hilo. 300€ diarios sobre una cuenta de 20K al años, no voy a calcularlo, pero es + de un 1000%.

Te haces rico en unos meses... :rolleye:

Lo que pasará es que te irán saltando esos Stops que pones... y dirás, jo, fue solo por 1-20 puntos, voy ampliarlo y ya no perderé, hasta que un día la cagues bien y ya estarás forzado a recuperarte cometiendo más y más errores. 

En definitiva, lo que le suele ocurrir a todo el mundo (me incluyo).

Un saludo


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

> Y encima creo que pagas más comisiones, en fin cada uno....



Mulder, fijo que lo que estoy haciendo no es óptimo, estoy convencido de que tienes razón. Sencillamente porque llevo poco tiempo en esta historia, y seguro que podría optimizar el invento.

Precisamente me he enganchado al hilo este para ir aprendiendo. A ver qué sale de todo esto.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

forero del hilo, celebrando el PUMP!


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mulder, fijo que lo que estoy haciendo no es óptimo, estoy convencido de que tienes razón. Sencillamente porque llevo poco tiempo en esta historia, y seguro que podría optimizar el invento.
> 
> Precisamente me he enganchado al hilo este para ir aprendiendo. A ver qué sale de todo esto.



Si llevas poco tiempo en esto lo mejor es operar con el mínimo apalancamiento, más tarde cuando ganes algo ya empezarás a apalancarte más. Primero demuéstrate que puedes batir al mercado y luego entra con más, nunca hagas lo contrario.

Y aunque alguno de este hilo no me haga caso: nunca 'arregles' errores piramidando. Si te equivocaste una vez volverá a pasar hasta que no sepas porque te equivocaste.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Bastante fácil ir subiendo la cot de NVAX con ordenes de compra,,,, las gacelas no quieren quedarse en tierra.... jajajaja!!!


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mulder, fijo que lo que estoy haciendo no es óptimo, estoy convencido de que tienes razón. Sencillamente porque llevo poco tiempo en esta historia, y seguro que podría optimizar el invento.
> 
> Precisamente me he enganchado al hilo este para ir aprendiendo. A ver qué sale de todo esto.




Será mejor que no sigas la evolución de más de uno de por aquí... :no:



Mes 1: *Mala suerte... voy a promediar...*




Mes 2: *Todo o nada... *


Mejor no te cuento como acaba... 


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

TOnuel... Tu reputación como tenedor del carnet de hijo de puta te precede jojojo... Si, antes de ser pompero yo era un burbujo con 2+ annos en burbuja.info, lastima de calopez y sus borrados accidentales de perfiles... Tuve que volver como reloaded.

Mulder: tomo buena nota. Empero, que me dices del mensaje de wataru? Es vuestra impresión general que NO es factible vivir de esto?


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Amigo... solo las agencias BSN .. deciden quien y cuando puede realizar plusv en el iBEX.... mejor emigrar a otros mercados. XD


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mulder: tomo buena nota. Empero, que me dices del mensaje de wataru? Es vuestra impresión general que NO es factible vivir de esto?



Si que es factible vivir de esto, pero antes hay que estar curtido en 1000 batallas. La experiencia es un grado.

No te creas que cuando todo te vaya bien todo te saldrá bien, cuanto mejor me salen a mi más me asusto porque sé que en poco tiempo me tocará palmar algo, sea lo que sea pero palmaré, así que lo que hago es retirar una buena parte de los beneficios.

Si me fastidian que no sea a lo grande.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Feb 2010)

Ya estoy aki señorehhhh
Para empezar con buen pie la reentre corto en S&P500 en 1088 y Stoxx 2730.
Mañana voy a por el ibex,con contratos y algunos valores,pero lo veo muy mal no llegan a mis precios objetivos a ver si se anima y sube esto mas que quiero meter mas cortos.


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

Seria pues tan amable de explicarme que son las agencias BSN, y así redondea Ud. El consejo... Que habla Ud. Con un novicio, hoyga.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Seria pues tan amable de explicarme que son las agencias BSN, y así redondea Ud. El consejo... Que habla Ud. Con un novicio, hoyga.



Son las que te quitan la pasta,jajajaja


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya estoy aki señorehhhh
> Para empezar con buen pie la reentre corto en S&P500 en 1088 y Stoxx 2730.
> Mañana voy a por el ibex,con contratos y algunos valores,pero lo veo muy mal no llegan a mis precios objetivos a ver si se anima y sube esto mas que quiero meter mas cortos.



Con dos cojones... para variar... 

Si sube un poco más igual te sigo...


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Seria pues tan amable de explicarme que son las agencias BSN, y así redondea Ud. El consejo... Que habla Ud. Con un novicio, hoyga.



Si que es posible, yo no he dicho lo contrario. Pero no con 20 mil euros... para eso has de ser un elegido jaja.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Seria pues tan amable de explicarme que son las agencias BSN...



los chicos del botas... :S


----------



## pollastre (16 Feb 2010)

Cagoento loque se menea...
Banco SaN...

Lo he adivinado yo solito. Estoy que me salgo, eh.
Mañana me pringo en otro 10:1 jojojojo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (16 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Con dos cojones... para variar...
> 
> Si sube un poco más igual te sigo...
> 
> ...



Yo si sube metere mas,estos son de avanzadilla,para diversificar 8: 
Mañana espero al ibex en los 10550 si no llega pues a lo que llegue.
Tambien tengo en la diana al pop,san y bbva.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Saludos desde aquí a los de la mesa en BSN-BI.... XD


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Wataru, están dejando los 2.55USD para final de sesión??? mira que les cuesta superar los 2.50USD a la muy jod-----


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, están dejando los 2.55USD para final de sesión??? mira que les cuesta superar los 2.50USD a la muy jod-----



No se yo si hoy tocaremos los 2.55, me conformaría con cerrar en 2.53.

De todas, también hay que tener en cuenta que este sería ya el Sexto día de subidas... y las gacelas también se cansan.

Y ya por la parte de rayitas pues estamos pegados a la superior... ya veremos.

Esperemos que suba y me cubra parte de las perdidas de HYTM, que estoy viendo que me van a desplumar :cook:.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Hombre.. una cosa esta segura.. una dilución no la quita ni Dios... 20M de acciones puede ser la venta a 2.00USD .. es muy sospechoso los 2.45USD que prefijaron en el ofrecimiento shell -registro- como dato de cotiz al día anterior. XD

Finales de febrero es la fecha que tengo en mente.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hombre.. una cosa esta segura.. una dilución no la quita ni Dios... 20M de acciones puede ser la venta a 2.00USD .. es muy sospechoso los 2.45USD que prefijaron en el ofrecimiento shell -registro- como dato de cotiz al día anterior. XD
> 
> Finales de febrero es la fecha que tengo en mente.



Ains, que poco positivo `__´!. 

Juas, también creo que 20-30 mill de accs, sacarán pero nadie ha dicho precio.

Sigo pensando que fue una maniobra para poder negociar de tu a tu con Merck, el posible partner. 

¿Y lo divertido que va a ser, en? jaja :cook:.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Desconozco la pasta que generan las opciones a los MMs, pero siempre que la cot. ha ido subiendo con la proximidad de la exp de opciones... se ha dado la vuelta.

100% comprobado.


----------



## Hagen (16 Feb 2010)

Del blog de kujire

Greece: Bomb explodes at JPMorgan branch, no injuries | Markets | Market News | Canadian Business Online


----------



## pyn (16 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ains, que poco positivo `__´!.
> 
> Juas, también creo que 20-30 mill de accs, sacarán pero nadie ha dicho precio.
> 
> ...



Wataru_ tu tranquilo que desde que remamos solos en el barco la cosa va más calmada, además ahora el €vs$ juega a nuestro favor.


----------



## donpepito (16 Feb 2010)

Con lo del cambio no estoy de acuerdo, hoy por lo pronto perdemos 1,20% EURODOLAR


----------



## pyn (16 Feb 2010)

Hombre yo hablo comparando con el cambio a las que las compre... 1.5...


----------



## rosonero (16 Feb 2010)

Desde luego si todos los días fueran la mitad de buenos del que he tenido hoy, podría vivir de esto. 640 lereles gracias al gap mañanero y un par de operaciones más que pudieron ser mejores dejando correr las plusvalías.

Afortunadamente mañana no podré estar siguiendo la bolsa así que disfrutaré del éxito un día más antes de volver a palmar. :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2010)

Doctor, no nos ha dado el resumen diario ni el briefing de mañana


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Doctor, no nos ha dado el resumen diario ni el briefing de mañana




Mañana patapum y parriba... 


lástima no haber comprado esas bankinteres a 5,97... :baba:




Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2010)

No sé yo si cerrando donde cerrará hoy el S&P no será mañana el principio de las plusvalías a corto 

Mira lo que dice Cárpatos de tus amigas:

Bankinter 

Sube +2,27% a 6,10 euros. Si nos fijamos en el gráfico de días, veremos que el mínimo del mes está en una karakasa de venta con el volumen muy parecido al de la marubazu de venta del día anterior y que favoreció un rebote al alza. El RSI está saliendo de la sobrecompra y ya ha perforado al alza la directriz bajista desde los máximos de enero, lo que nos da empuje extra. Pero como todo no puede ser de color de rosa, el acumulación distribución no sigue al precio y está en los mínimos del mes, cosa que no es favorable, marcando mucha especulación a corto plazo y que debería aumentar nuestra precaucuón en el valor.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Doctor, no nos ha dado el resumen diario ni el briefing de mañana



Hoy se me ha olvidado ponerlo, estaba liado con mis cosas, y además lo que he visto hoy es muy interesante, el volumen ha sido muy alto y ha terminado con saldo netamente positivo, casi todo han sido compras con mucho volumen, aunque entre compra y compra gorda han ido bajando el precio con ventas de poco volumen, es decir, que apuestan claramente por las subidas fuertes a partir de ahora.

Díriase que quieren colocar al Ibex en un buen lugar de cara al vencimiento, tras ver este escenario no le recomendaría a nadie ponerse corto, las bajadas hay que aprovecharlas para ponerse largo en un buen lugar.

Esto contradice mi previsión, que hoy no ha sido acertada aunque haya empezado cumpliendo ni mañana probablemente, el Stoxx ha quedado por encima del máximo de esta mañana en apertura en el cierre europeo.

Bueno, al menos el domingo si que dije que el Ibex iba a subir más que el resto.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

Habeis visto los resultados de GAS.MC¿?.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sntB2jZFSLw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sntB2jZFSLw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

Kraft Foods Inc. - Google Finance

No la perdaís de vista de aqui a 5 años.

Una eternidad, lo sé :cook:


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2010)

Estirón final del S&P..... HL cierra esos cortos!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

Mulder echame las cartas para ANA.MC y KFT anda...:X


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2010)

owned como panes para el que rumoreará guano para hoy

de todas formas el volumen no ha sido muy alto


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

Y esta tb la recomiendo encarecidamente.

GAS NATURAL SDG (GAS.MC) | Gráfico de cotización - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Kraft Foods Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> No la perdaís de vista de aqui a 5 años.
> 
> Una eternidad, lo sé :cook:



Con la compra de Cadbury van a tener sinergias de distribución y entrada en nuevos mercados donde no estaban presentes como México.

Rosenfeld ha hecho una buena compra.


----------



## aksarben (16 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Kraft Foods Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> No la perdaís de vista de aqui a 5 años.
> 
> Una eternidad, lo sé :cook:



Pena de compra de Cadbury, que no tiene pinta de haber sido barata...


----------



## aksarben (16 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Y esta tb la recomiendo encarecidamente.
> 
> GAS NATURAL SDG (GAS.MC) | Gráfico de cotización - Yahoo! Finanzas



A L/P, supongo...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> A L/P, supongo...



Os parece tan mal para M/P, C/P¿?


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder echame las cartas para ANA.MC y KFT anda...:X



En ANA no entraría hasta la semana que viene (como mínimo), creo que esta semana va a seguir bajando, en este momento no me gusta mucho, hoy he estado a punto de entrar corto en ella, aunque me ha parado su precio tan alto.

KFT me gusta, incluso para largo plazo, y eso que ahora mismo no recomendaría nada para largo plazo, pero en este momento creo que va a corregir un poco, aunque no estoy seguro del todo, si mañana la ves quedar por encima del máximo de hoy entra, de lo contrario espérate un poco.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

Esto ya no me motiva tanto :



> Gas vendió activos por 3.600 millones de euros en 2009 y emitió casi 7.000 millones de euros de deuda para refinanciar el crédito de 18.260 millones de euros con los que compró Fenosa (Madrid: UNF.MC - noticias) .



Edito: Muchas gracias por tu opnión Mulder.


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

A mi GAS tampoco me gusta, aunque hoy la subida se ha detenido a la altura de la MM200, si mañana cierra por encima estaría bien para entrar largo.

De todas formas yo ahora solo considero como escenario válido el corto plazo, una semana como mucho, el medio y el largo no es lo que toca en este momento.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi GAS tampoco me gusta, aunque hoy la subida se ha detenido a la altura de la MM200, si mañana cierra por encima estaría bien para entrar largo.
> 
> De todas formas yo ahora solo considero como escenario válido el corto plazo, una semana como mucho, el medio y el largo no es lo que toca en este momento.



Es decir, que volverá el wano wano, no?


----------



## aksarben (16 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Os parece tan mal para M/P, C/P¿?



Desde mi perspectiva de gacelilla, no veo que sea el momento de meterse en nada a L/P de verdad, de los que se cuentan en años. A ver si hay suerte y vuelve la época del "Ta barato, ta barato"!


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Feb 2010)

¿Habéis visto esto?

EL CONGRESO DEBATIRÁ HOY CREAR UNA TASA TOBIN EN ESPAÑA CONTRA LA ESPECULACIÓN SOBRE EL EURO


Edit: Mira Tonuel cuantos sellos vas a colocar en breve 

“LOS BALANCES BANCARIOS SON UNA CAJA NEGRA. SI SE LEVANTARA LA ALFOMBRA SE DESCUBRIRÍA UN MONTÓN…


----------



## tonuel (16 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto esto?
> 
> EL CONGRESO DEBATIRÁ HOY CREAR UNA TASA TOBIN EN ESPAÑA CONTRA LA ESPECULACIÓN SOBRE EL EURO




El mundo entero se rie de nosotros... aceptémoslo...


----------



## Mulder (16 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto esto?
> 
> EL CONGRESO DEBATIRÁ HOY CREAR UNA TASA TOBIN EN ESPAÑA CONTRA LA ESPECULACIÓN SOBRE EL EURO



Parece que el pepinillo blanco tiene seguidores que son, todavía, peores que el.

Que vergüenza de país, parece que hoy en día cualquier excusa es buena para poner impuestos, esta gente está parapetada ahora mismo como buitres para llevarnos al desastre por la vía más directa.

Como si el PPSOE no se bastara solito para ello.


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Habeis visto los resultados de GAS.MC¿?.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!

He estado analizando el Stoxx y el S&P a medio/largo plazo y veo esto muy alcista, el Stoxx a corto plazo debería llegar a los 2800 y el S&P debe llegar a los 1100, estos niveles no se pasarán a la primera, pero a medio plazo veo al Stoxx alrededor de 2850 y al S&P en 1120.

Estos niveles también podrían ser superados, aunque ahí ya estoy dudoso, habrá que ver como se desarrolla la subida. El Ibex no se que hará, supongo que seguir al resto a su manera, como siempre.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

Buenos días a todos:



> Ayer se produjeron las alzas como esperábamos a la última hora de la tarde en el SP500. Recordamos que indicábamos 3 condiciones para entrar largos y dejarlo abierto por la noche: hora de entrada, 21:15, estar por encima de 1088-1089 y que no pierda 1085 en cierres. Se han cumplido las 3 y estamos largos desde 1089.
> 
> Estamos en 1093,25 (8:27h). Para esta mañana tenemos un agotamiento alcista temporal y hemos llegado a un nuevo techo entre 1095-1105. Sugiero subir el stop de esta posición a 1092,5 asegurando 3,5 puntos y esperar entrar más abajo otra vez. Si no llega al stop cerraría la posición en 1095.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> He estado analizando el Stoxx y el S&P a medio/largo plazo y veo esto muy alcista, el Stoxx a corto plazo debería llegar a los 2800 y el S&P debe llegar a los 1100, estos niveles no se pasarán a la primera, pero a medio plazo veo al Stoxx alrededor de 2850 y al S&P en 1120.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre eso es lo normal, pero hoy habla Zparo y el Rajau, cada vez que hablan estos sube el pan y baja el ibex
> 
> no es muy tecnico, pero no tengo la menor duda de que los mercados van a tener una oreja en el parquet y otra en el parlamento :bla: :bla:



Esos no pintan nada en el mercado, ni caso, solo salen a decir estupideces que no afectan a nada o para que el resto del mundo se ria de nosotros.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esos no pintan nada en el mercado, ni caso, solo salen a decir estupideces que no afectan a nada o para que el resto del mundo se ria de nosotros.



normalmente no pintan nada, pero como ahora estamos en vigilancia, no se como interpretara el capital extranjero ver a Zparo diciendo que "Ejpaña ba vien" y que no hace falta apretarse el cinturon.

Yo desde luego saldria corriendo si fuera un inversor aleman ehhh


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Será hoy el día para ABENGOA???? ha estado aparcada....


----------



## Catacrack (17 Feb 2010)

Nos quieren matar de aburrimiento antes de desplumarnos.


----------



## destr0 (17 Feb 2010)

Buenos días, hoy ta estoy en condiciones de hacer algún intradía, después de haber estado de viaje, así que hoy toca recuperar lo perdido ayer.

Un saludo y buen trading!


----------



## destr0 (17 Feb 2010)

De momento tope diario en el stoxx en 2755, ya lo ha probado 3 veces en 40 minutos, y por abajo, canalillo a muy corto en 2750


----------



## destr0 (17 Feb 2010)

2748, creo que intentará ir a por los 2743


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2010)

Corto en el Dax


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2010)

Buenos días. 

Corto en 10485, SP 10370 buscando el cierre del gap, SL 10535.

De momento me van dando por donde amargan los pepinos.


----------



## destr0 (17 Feb 2010)

Largo con todo, superado máximo del stoxx diario

Edit. Vaya, me los han hecho hasta 10518... no tenía que haber entrado a mercado


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

Siguiendo el guión de moncloa... puede que sujeten al iBEX, concentrando las compras en los de siempre...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

Vaya con el Ibex,no creia yo que estaba tan mal... tendre que rebajar mis precios objetivos para los cortos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

Corto EX 2763, a ver que tal 

A todo esto.... Buenos días!


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2010)

Ojo, ¿posible doble techo de libro en el Ibex, con su pequeño pull back final y todo incluído? Si he atinado, "desplome" inminente. (verás tú las predicciones de la bruja lola).

Edito: presunto carajo de grajo pa mí, parece que al salir del doble techo ha entrado en un lateral.


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

Pharmaceutical Product Development, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

¿Destr0 como ves el EX50? Ya se ha apoyado tres veces en los 2.758 y tiene pinta de que va a ser el soporte para seguir subiendo.
Yo de momento he recomprado el futuro en 2.760.

Edit: Cayendo. Ley de Murphy strikes back again


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,

El domingo 7 dije lo siguiente:

_Mantenerse por encima de los 10.150 sería muy buena señal, pero es muy probable que antes baje un poco para comprobar nuevamente el suelo. Si no se pierden los mínimos del viernes y supera los 10.150 para mí son largos muy claros. Luego si sube todo es cuestión de ir moviendo el stop de beneficios, porque estaríamos hablando de un movimiento de reacción potente pero con fecha de caducidad inmediata. Los principales niveles 10.500-600 y 10.850. Este último ya sería para cerrar la posición y girarse a cortos. Así es como lo veo yo._

Por el momento, voy bien ¿no? Sigo pensado lo mismo y no me cansaré de repetirlo, si se superan los 550-600, lo más probable es que estiren el chicle hasta el entorno de los 10.800. Ese es el punto ideal para empezar a abrir cortos de nuevo con una óptica medioplacista, porque es posible que nos mareen por la zona durante unas cuantas sesiones, pero difícilmente se superará y el objetivo de caída sigue siendo el rango bajo de los 9.000.


----------



## destr0 (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Destr0 como ves el EX50? Ya se ha apoyado tres veces en los 2.758 y tiene pinta de que va a ser el soporte para seguir subiendo.
> Yo de momento he recomprado el futuro en 2.760.
> 
> Edit: Cayendo. Ley de Murphy strikes back again



Pues la verdad es que hoy no estoy acertando una en mis intradías, así que no me atrevo a poner ningún punto de entrada


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

"Ex-Goldman programmer indicted over HFT code theft

Thu Feb 11, 2010 8:16pm EST

NEW YORK (Reuters) - A former Goldman Sachs Group programer was indicted on charges he stole computer code for the investment bank's high-frequency trading platform, federal prosecutors said on Thursday.

The former programer, Sergey BAleynikov, 40, was arrested and charged in July. The three-count indictment alleges that Aleynikov, who worked at Goldman from May 2007 to June 2009, illegally transferred and downloaded "hundreds of thousands of lines of source code for Goldman's high-frequency trading system" on his last day at the firm.

Aleynikov, according to the indictment, then uploaded the source code onto a laptop computer that he took with him to a meeting in Chicago with his new employer, Teza Technologies LLC, a high-frequency trading start-up.

Aleynikov's arrest is credited with shining a spotlight on fast-growing business of high-frequency trading, a computer-driven strategy that is said to be responsible for more than half of the daily trading volume in U.S. stocks.

The indictment said Goldman's high-frequency platform generates "many millions of dollars in profits per year." Goldman acquired some of the platform in 1999, when it paid $500 million for Hull Trading Co and has since made major improvements to the system.

The indictment specifically charges Aleynikov with one count of theft of trade secrets, one count of transportation of stolen property and one count of unauthorized computer access.

"In today's information age, a theft of valuable intellectual property represents a serious breach of economic security," Manhattan US Attorney Preet Bharara said in a statement."

Ex-Goldman programmer indicted over HFT code theft | Reuters


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

Buenos días forería,
el ibex en un lateral de esos que aburren a las piedras 10440-10490.


----------



## Fuego azul (17 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días forería,
> el ibex en un lateral de esos que aburren a las piedras 10440-10490.



Tranquilo, mañana baja y hasta los infiernos, los inversores que estan atentos al debate politico se estan cagando en los pantalones, no estan diciendo nada


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

Yo lo estoy escuchando y es lamentable el nivel político de este país, 4 horas y no han dicho nada.


----------



## Depeche (17 Feb 2010)

Hoy me estan dando hasta en el carnet de indentidad con OHL,ayer puse orden de cierre de posición en 15,05, pero no llegó por poco,se dio la vuelta en 15,20.
Ahora no se si deshacer posiciones asumiendo pérdidas o si aguantar a ver si vuelve a bajar.
¿Como veis vosotros OHL?


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

OHL, es muy peligrosa... mis primeros cortos fueron en 10,00€ en mayo... XD

Aquí cuando caen, es porque está pactado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

Ojo con el oro en €... 815€/oz.

La inflación que viene va a ser biblica, y sino al tiempo. Compañías beneficiadas... alimentación + energia + tenedores de deuda.

Para cubrir ese riesgo podemos compensar con compañías no endeudadas, y con precio bajo en libros y en ventas. Ojo a Acciona que cotiza en 0.2 P/S, con un margen de EBITDA de 25% a ojo de buen cubero.


----------



## destr0 (17 Feb 2010)

el DAX acaba de pasar el triple techo diario de 5652, puede ser que se haya acabado la lateralidad de hoy


----------



## destr0 (17 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> el DAX acaba de pasar el triple techo diario de 5652, puede ser que se haya acabado la lateralidad de hoy



Pues sí, parece que lo rompe y con ganas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

Joder la que ha dicho DP funciona sin deuda. Es cara pero autopropulsada. Mola mucho.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Ojo con el oro en €... 815€/oz.
> 
> La inflación que viene va a ser bíblica, y si no al tiempo. Compañías beneficiadas... alimentación + energia + tenedores de deuda.




:no:


Yo apostaria por una depresión deflacionaria... y alejaria mi dinero de la bolsa... y si no... al tiempo... 


Saludos


----------



## aksarben (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder la que ha dicho DP funciona sin deuda. Es cara pero autopropulsada. Mola mucho.



Lleva un año en el rango 19-24, ha pasado completamente del rally de Marzo...


----------



## Depeche (17 Feb 2010)

Lástima que ahora estoy pillado en OHL, Criteria está ahora mismo para meterle cortos.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Lástima que ahora estoy pillado en OHL, Criteria está ahora mismo para meterle cortos.



Pues ale valiente... 


Yo me reservo para mañana... o pasado... o...



Saludos


----------



## Depeche (17 Feb 2010)

joder,como me estan poniendo con OHL, menuda cagada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Feb 2010)

Tonuel abengoa va caminito de los 20€ esos que decías que no los iba a catar hasta 2012... XD

Ahora mismo no hay que tocar los cortos ni con un palo, podemos tener rally hasta 10.800 del Chulibex.


----------



## Depeche (17 Feb 2010)

El Ibex tiene en 10555 una dura resistencia que no creo que supere,espero que coincida con la apertura de USA, que también espero que sea bajista, entonces se podría producir un gran retroceso,es mi única esperanza de salir bien de esta.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Yo le meteria al Santander... está rozando los 10€... ¿alguien me presta unos cortos...? :


Pero creo que le voy a meter a Iberia... está en la resistencia...


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues ale valiente...
> Yo me reservo para mañana... o pasado... o...
> Saludos



Tonuel, eso de deflación es mi opinión va a ser que no. Depende demasiado de la energía y si no es para finales de este año, para el próximo lo veremos en 100 dolares de nuevo.

Que los Japos lo hayan echo durante muchos años no quiere decir que tengamos que pasarlo nosotros.

Mi apuesta es inflación al 3%. No diré cuando :fiufiu: (porque ni idea...).

Ayer ya salieron los Ingleses publicando la suya: 3.5%

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonuel, eso de deflación es mi opinión va a ser que no. Depende demasiado de la energía y si no es para finales de este año, para el próximo lo veremos en 100 dolares de nuevo.
> 
> Que los Japos lo hayan echo durante muchos años no quiere decir que tengamos que pasarlo nosotros.
> 
> ...




Cuando se hunda el chiringuito me lo cuentas... ::


Saludos :´(


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Corto en Iberia a 2,207... rueguen por mi alma...



Saludos :cook:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> Yo apostaria por una depresión deflacionaria... y alejaria mi dinero de la bolsa... y si no... al tiempo...
> ...



Mmm. Yo aplico la microeconomía a las variables macroeconomicas. Es ahi donde la caga keynes, y por eso de las crisis economicas, ruinas y demás miserias que no caben en este post, y que todos conocemos.

A lo que voy. A efectos microeconomicos. Si aumenta el número de dinero, M3, o balances de la FED,ECB,BOA, que pasará con el precio del dinero. ( Cacapidad adquisitiva, que es el verdadero precio del dinero, cuantas cantidades de unidades monetarias obtenemos por la venta de una vaca, leche, etc... (el tipo de interés es el precio de lo bienes presentes en función de los bienes futuros))

-. Que ocurrirá¿?. Pues que debido al aumento irrefrenado de la base monetaria los agentes demandarán más dinero por los mismos bienes, AKA, inflación.

Aqui te cuelgo los balances de la FED. Cuanto más activos tienen, bonos, mierda hipotecaria, etc... más pasivos tienen... cromos de colores.





















Tonuel, observa al del BOA, y mira que noticia salió hace unos días...

U.K. Inflation Rate Hits 3.5 Percent In January | AHN



> London, England, United Kingdom (AHN) - The United Kingdom registered a 3.5 percent rise in its inflation rate for January following an increase in value added tax.
> 
> 
> The hike is a 14-month high for Britain after the government returned VAT rate to 17.5 percent from a temporary rate of 15 percent. Aside from the spike in VAT, the Office for National Statistics explained the inflation rate - which is higher by more than 1 percent from the government target of 2 percent - to higher fuel and transport costs.
> ...



Las locuras, se pagan. Entre todos. La cosa está en mantener poco más o menos el poder adquisitvo. No quiero ser rico, quiero no ser pobre a costa de las locuras que han cometido.




aksarben dijo:


> Lleva un año en el rango 19-24, ha pasado completamente del rally de Marzo...



Habeis visto datos o previsiones que puedan justificar la bajada¿?.

Los datos de acciona:

El con la peor de las ventas cuatrimestrales: 0.71 P/S

Ebit Margin : 25.47%.

PER indirecto: 2.84

P to book, le estoy encontrado algunas dificultades para calcularlo, porque creo que no han incorporado aún lo de endesa. En todo caso asi quedaría a lo bruto.

Edito: 1.08%.

El precio en libros son 74€/ acc.

Calculado sin la participación de ENDESA


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Aquí en España dentro del euro... ni de coña... tiempo al tiempo... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

La de DP está formando un suelo sopera apto para que los leones compren sin levantar sospechas...


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en Iberia a 2,207... rueguen por mi alma...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :cook:




Vamos p'abajo señorehs...





Saludos :abajo:


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues yo creo en la teoría del iceberg deflacionario y que todas las ilusiones de supuesta inflación son totalmente infundadas, para que haya inflación la crisis debería acabarse mañana y eso no va a pasar, de hecho yo espero que a partir de mayo se recrudezca.

Las bolsas suben porque hay falsas expectativas de inflación, al estar los bancos metiendo todo el capital que no inyectan a la economía productiva en bolsa y futuros. Algo similar está ocurriendo con las commodities como el oro, aunque estas también suben por el miedo que hay en el mercado.

Si el consumidor no tiene dinero, y esto supone el 70% de la economía capitalista, no puede haber inflación. Ahora mismo lo único (o lo poco) que va a sufrir inflación son los impuestos que paga el hombre de la calle, pasa por las empresas pero se quedan al final los gobiernos para hacer frente a sus inmensas deudas. Con impuestos inflados y consumidores empobrecidos no queda otra que deflacionar, ese dinero no llegará a las empresas.

Solo ganará y podrá subir precios el que sepa realmente innovar.

Mi escenario no es madmaxista, pero si práctico, no veo el sentido a mirar aisladamente la cotización del oro y decir sin más que habrá inflación cuando esta es un producto de factores muy distintos, la subida del oro solo indica miedo a la inflación, pero no realmente inflación.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí en España dentro del euro... ni de coña... tiempo al tiempo... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



En España, con las deudas que tenemos, o imprimen leuros, o les jodemos la unión monetaria como ya lo hiciemos hace 90 años. Las deudas que tenemos, no existen en el circuito financiero. Reza para que inflectemos algo, pero no tanto como alemania, a ver como lo hacen.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> En España, con las deudas que tenemos, o imprimen leuros, o les jodemos la unión monetaria como ya lo hiciemos hace 90 años. Las deudas que tenemos, no existen en el circuito financiero. Reza para que inflectemos algo, pero no tanto como alemania, a ver como lo hacen.



Lo único que le faltaba a España con la que nos está cayendo seria inflactar... 








Saludos


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2010)

1 minuto y salen datos...

*Datos viviendas *

+2,8% tasa de 591.000 mejor que el 580.000 esperad en el mes de enero. 

Los permisos de construcción -4,9% hasta tasa anualizada de 621.000 cuando se esperaba 620.000.

Dato bueno para bolsas y malo para bonos

*Precios de importación* 

+1,4 %, sin petróleo +0,6 %

*IPC EEUU*

IPC revisado de diciembre de +0,1 a +0,2 %

IPC subyacente no se revisa y queda igual


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> -. Que ocurrirá¿?. Pues que debido al aumento irrefrenado de la base monetaria los agentes demandarán más dinero por los mismos bienes, AKA, inflación.



Tu error radica en que ese dinero no llega a la calle, los bancos actuan como una especie de proxy que solo deja pasar esa inmensa cantidad de dinero con cuentagotas al resto de la economía, por eso pienso que no habrá inflación.

¿para que se ha emitido tanto dinero en los últimos meses? para salvar a los bancos, ellos se lo guisan y ellos se lo comen, compran bonos o invierten en bolsa y luego lo devuelven, pero no lo prestan.

Esta no es la misma situación que en las crisis anteriores.

edito: las empresas cotizadas pueden ganar mientras dura este rebote consecuencia de la inyección de dinero en bancos que invierten en bolsa, pero en cuanto los bancos tengan que devolver capital volveremos a donde estábamos antes, tal vez sin tanto trauma, pero nos quedaremos cerca.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

La de hostias que nos estamos dando en Iberia... ::


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tu error radica en que ese dinero no llega a la calle, los bancos actuan como una especie de proxy que solo deja pasar esa inmensa cantidad de dinero con cuentagotas al resto de la economia, por eso pienso que no habrá inflación.
> 
> ¿para qué se ha emitido tanto dinero en los últimos meses? para salvar a los bancos, ellos se lo guisan y ellos se lo comen, compran bonos o invierten en bolsa y luego lo devuelven, pero no lo prestan.
> 
> *Ésta no es la misma situación que en las crisis anteriores*.





Saludos :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2010)

Despues de haber estado a punto de "pulsar el boton" en 10440, y después de no haberlo hecho por mi puta avaricia imputable a mi condición humana, mi SL en 10535 ha saltado desde mi corto en 10485.

Me retiro pues a mi cubil, a lamerme las heridas. Mañana será otro día.

Porca miseria.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

HORSEHEAD HOLDING CORP. - Google Finance


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

pollastre eso me pasa a mi frecuentemente, tengo que acostumbrarme a salirme en cuanto cumpla el objetivo de beneficios. Pero claro, siempre tengo en mente lo de "dejar correr las plusvalías"...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

Corto en el ibex a saco en 10545 esto lo aguanto al menos 24horas pase lo que pase.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Pues yo creo en la teoría del iceberg deflacionario y que todas las ilusiones de supuesta inflación son totalmente infundadas, para que haya inflación la crisis debería acabarse mañana y eso no va a pasar, de hecho yo espero que a partir de mayo se recrudezca.
> 
> ...



Buenos días Mulder, discrepo con bastantes puntos de tu analisis.

1) Para que la inflación aflore no hace falta que la economía se recupere. En Zimbawe estan en crisis perpetua con un gorila a los mandos y tienen inflación. El gorila venezolano también ha provocado inflación sin que tengan una excesiva bonanza. Es tan simple como imprimir €/$ o mortadelos. Y eso Mulder, lo han hecho francamente bien.

2) En los 70 ocurrió exactamente esto que comento. Había inflación sin crecimiento, cosa que según Keynes era IMPOSIBLE que ocurriera. A los hechos me remito.

3) El oro no sube ni baja. Son los € los que cada vez valen menos. Y una cosa ( mariposa), me han dicho unos pajaritos que los BC´s estan comprando oro a machete, por algo será. Al fin y al cabo, a ellos no les cuesta nada, imprimen y ya está... ya lo pagamos nosotros con subidas de precio.

Y 4) Estoy de acuerdo a que el oro, como cualquier otra cotización bursatil, siempre descuenta algo. En eso no tengo dudas.Ahora, lo que si que dudo mucho es que no inflactemos cuando el dinero que debemos no existe. Punto. Y si tenemos deudas con un dinero que no existe, directamente quiebra España y el €. Lo de que quiebre España se la suda, el control politico y social que tenien mediante el €, ya no tanto.


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2010)

Pero es que es muy frustrante, Pyn. Y al mismo tiempo, encuentro esta "profesión" fascinante.

Uno se cree que tiene control sobre sí mismo. Que uno no es un gilipollas. Uno se pone unos objetivos diarios. Toma control de sus riesgos, hace sus análisis.

Objetivos suficientes no para comprarse un ferrari, pero sí para vivir más que holgadamente.

Transcurre el intradía y no sólo cumples tus objetivos, sino que los rebasas. Observas con satisfacción que has "batido al mercado", como dice Mulder. Y sin embargo no cierras la puta operación. "Yo tenía razón, soy cojonudo. Así que por qué no dejar correr un poco más mis plusvalías".

Lo dejas correr y el mercado se te revuelve. Ahora estás cumpliendo tus objetivos, pero con el signo en negativo. Cojonudo.

Si por algo me fascina este mundo, es porque hace aflorar las peores características del ser humano: la avaricia... la arrogancia... el miedo.... todo ello se combina en los mercados. 

Vamos, que hoy me han follado 500 pavasos.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en el ibex a saco en 10545 esto lo aguanto al menos 24horas pase lo que pase.



Idem en 10535


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tu error radica en que ese dinero no llega a la calle, los bancos actuan como una especie de proxy que solo deja pasar esa inmensa cantidad de dinero con cuentagotas al resto de la economía, por eso pienso que no habrá inflación.
> 
> ¿para que se ha emitido tanto dinero en los últimos meses? para salvar a los bancos, ellos se lo guisan y ellos se lo comen, compran bonos o invierten en bolsa y luego lo devuelven, pero no lo prestan.
> 
> ...



Mulder, una cosa son los FROB, FAAF, TARP y su puta madre... ( este tema me resulta abochornante), y otra cosa son los planes de rescate de GM, AIG, F.Mae, F. Mac... Ese dinero, SI que ha llegado a la calle.

*Edito: Opinión de Hugolp al respecto.
*


> además de los bancos, el gasto del gobierno tb cuenta, y que cada vez más el gasto del gobierno es una parte mayor de las economías occidentales (en Hispanistán el 50%) así que al correr deficits más grandes ( aumentar la base monetaria ) inyecta más dinero en la economía.



Y añado yo: No hay cosa que deseen más nuestros gobiernos, que inflactemos, por aquello de recuperar la senda del crecimiento ( engorde) de nuestra economía. Y los banqueros, IDEM, que asi socializamos pérdidas inmobiliarias.

Y una cosa más: La inflación, para mi, no es el IPC, el IPC es la consecuencia, no la causa...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> La de hostias que nos estamos dando en Iberia... ::



Pues la veo para unos corticos guapos guapos... resistencia en mm200 en semanas...


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

pollastre, esas palabras me las digo yo cada dia, te montas tus películas, tus análisis, te dices "en cuanto llegue a X salgo y cobro beneficios" pero claro ves que sigue más... dices bueno pongo un SP, ya pero si lo pongo ahí me lo saltan fijo y es menos que si vengo en objetivo, nada no lo pongo, voy a comer a ver si sigue la tendencia y a la vuelta... ZAS! en toda la boca.

Puta avaricia.


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2010)

El ibex podría recortar algo, pero hay que leer lo que nos escribe el precio, con los mínimos cada vez menos "mínimos", además con un imán cerca de los 800 que nos atrae sin remedio, con el petróleo subiendo... y aunque a ultra corto plazo estemos alcistas, no me atrevería a recomendar largos, pero esos cortos hay que vigilarlos mucho que llevamos 600 puntos subidos desde el viernes 5. A veces aguantar el dolor sólo produce más dolor y el placer no aparece por ninguna parte.


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

HL echábamos de menos conocer tus entradas y salidas, hay más de uno que lo usa como un indicador más, como el RSI o el MACD.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días Mulder, discrepo con bastantes puntos de tu analisis.
> 
> 1) Para que la inflación aflore no hace falta que la economía se recupere. En Zimbawe estan en crisis perpetua con un gorila a los mandos y tienen inflación. El gorila venezolano también ha provocado inflación sin que tengan una excesiva bonanza. Es tan simple como imprimir €/$ o mortadelos. Y eso Mulder, lo han hecho francamente bien.
> 
> ...



Mixtables también pones unos ejemplos 

Zimbawe, Venezuela.... bien hay que diferenciar entre inflación por demanda y por oferta. Está claro que estos países tienen su economía destruída y los escasos bienes que están en ella van a precio de oro.

En un escenario "normal" con la que está cayendo en España debería haber una deflación de órdago, pero aquí tenemos dos handicaps:
1. La alta dependencia de los bienes importados y en especial del petróleo.
2. El canal de distribución en nuestro país es la imagen de la mafia usurera. No puede ser que un bien varíe en un 3000% de origen a venta al público.

La inflación en enero subió al 1,1% (0,5% la subyacente). A estos datos cocinados por el gobierno de turno hay que darles la credibilidad que tienen. Lo que está claro es que con el 25% de paro que tendremos en breve y con cuotas de hipoteca por encima de la prestación por desempleo el consumo va a caer dramáticamente....... pero este será el menor de nuestros problemas ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mixtables también pones unos ejemplos
> 
> Zimbawe, Venezuela.... bien hay que diferenciar entre inflación por demanda y por oferta. Está claro que estos países tienen su economía destruída y los escasos bienes que están en ella van a precio de oro.
> 
> ...



Mmmm plenamente de acuerdo con tu ultimo parrafo. No obstante, ahi tienes el dato de Inglaterra, 3.5% de inflación.

De ahora mismo en el hilo del oro:



carloszorro dijo:


> Bueno, si yo fuera periodista pondría este titular hoy en la prensa económica:
> 
> *Los bancos centrales pillados por los huevetes porque no podrán controlar la inflación*
> Inflación en Inglaterra
> se disparó 3,5% en enero



Lo unico que digo es que para que halla inflación, sólo hace falta que impriman mortadelos. Y eso ya lo han hecho, y mucho, y muy bien.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

Me gustaría ver esa inflación, ten en cuenta que la libra esterlina esta por los suelos. ¿Son las importaciones las causantes de esa inflación? No podemos quedarnos sólo con el dato.
Respecto a la inundación de liquidez del mercado. ¿Has ido a pedir dinero al banco? No dan un duro, toda esa liquidez no está disponible para consumo, por lo cual no puede generar inflación.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> HL echábamos de menos conocer tus entradas y salidas, hay más de uno que lo usa como un indicador más, como el RSI o el MACD.




Ponte largo ahora si tienes pelotas pyn jajajajaja
Voy a dejar a los largos como un cromo!!!


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

Pelotas tengo, lo que no tengo es dinero xDDDD.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me gustaría ver esa inflación, ten en cuenta que la libra esterlina esta por los suelos. ¿Son las importaciones las causantes de esa inflación? No podemos quedarnos sólo con el dato.
> Respecto a la inundación de liquidez del mercado. ¿Has ido a pedir dinero al banco? No dan un duro, toda esa liquidez no está disponible para consumo, por lo cual no puede generar inflación.



Claro que no dan un duro, por algo soy pobreton. Pero la distorsión ya está hecha... evidentemente cuando más inflación hay es en los ultimos coletazos de la burbuja, euribor a 5 y pico y cosas así.

Pero una vez que has impreso dinero, y además si lo retribuyes sin hacer nada, versión FED, no hay marcha atrás... pueden retrasarla, pero no pueden detenerla.

Los datos son del BOA, asi que imaginate como estarán los reales. En UK, no hay recuperación, hay recuperación con paro, esto es, recesión inflacionaria.

Para que halla inflación sólo hace falta que le den a la xerox. Nada más.

Después de la guerra civil, evidentemente no habia mucha recuperación, y la peseta inflo como ella sola lo sabía hacer. Así como cuando quitaron el gold estandard en USA en la gran depresión, y ahora con el panini estandard aqui, sería la primera vez que no hicieran lo mismo. Tan sólo eso.

Del hilo del oro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...46597-oro-hilo-oficial-2-a-6.html#post2492380



> un marronazo dijo:
> 
> 
> > de entrada hoy me han venido los extractos del banco.... la asesoría me ha subido 12 leuros, 4 o cinco domiciliaciones de diversas historias también
> ...





> Josh Cluni dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hay que tener en cuenta el efecto de la reintroducción del IVA, aunque un 3,5% en un pais no sureño no es moco de pavo.
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

jajajaja menudo esparrame


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ponte largo ahora si tienes pelotas pyn jajajajaja
> Voy a dejar a los largos como un cromo!!!






Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

¡Que bien sientan las mini-siestas después de comer!

A lo que íbamos...



mixtables dijo:


> Buenos días Mulder, discrepo con bastantes puntos de tu analisis.
> 
> 1) Para que la inflación aflore no hace falta que la economía se recupere. En Zimbawe estan en crisis perpetua con un gorila a los mandos y tienen inflación. El gorila venezolano también ha provocado inflación sin que tengan una excesiva bonanza. Es tan simple como imprimir €/$ o mortadelos. Y eso Mulder, lo han hecho francamente bien.



Si nos ponemos a hablar de moneditas de la señora de Pepis y gobiernos que lo arrasan todo a su paso empobreciendo a su población a marchas forzadas y devaluando la moneda para robarles mucho más...pues si. Pero si hablamos de España, Europa, UK o USA la cosa es algo diferente, de entrada en España no podemos devaluar, en la Europa del euro no tienen los problemas que tenemos en España y UK o USA solo le dan a la máquina de imprimir para ayudar a los banquitos, dinero que dan como préstamo y debe ser devuelto, todo esto en vez de solucionar problemas, ya ni siquiera pueden devaluar la moneda más.

Hacen dinero para que se devuelva, hay miles de millones en créditos impagados, eso significa que el poco dinero que se imprime sirve para evitar una brutal no-creación de dinero a través de todo el crédito que se dio y que no se pagará.

Antes de la crisis se contaba con una ingente cantidad de dinero creado a cuenta de todos los créditos que se dieron, pero una buena parte de ese crédito no iba a ser devuelto, por lo tanto no se creó tal dinero, todos los precios que aguantaba ese dinero no-creado deben volver a su situación original poco a poco a medida que pase la crisis.

Eso es el iceberg deflacionario, se intenta soportar parte de esa no-creación de dinero imprimiéndolo y dándoselo a los bancos para que entre en la economía genere intereses y sea devuelto, así se intenta evitar una parte del iceberg deflacionario.




mixtables dijo:


> 2) En los 70 ocurrió exactamente esto que comento. Había inflación sin crecimiento, cosa que según Keynes era IMPOSIBLE que ocurriera. A los hechos me remito.



La crisis de los 70 fue causada por el aumento de precio de la energía, que fue un factor externo a las economías occidentales, por eso había inflación sin crecimiento.




mixtables dijo:


> 3) El oro no sube ni baja. Son los € los que cada vez valen menos. Y una cosa ( mariposa), me han dicho unos pajaritos que los BC´s estan comprando oro a machete, por algo será. Al fin y al cabo, a ellos no les cuesta nada, imprimen y ya está... ya lo pagamos nosotros con subidas de precio.



Curiosamente el precio de un piso 'cotizado' en euros subió mucho en España, sin embargo, apenas varió de precio en oro. Esto refuerza la idea de que la inflación ya es una cosa del pasado, aunque haya ciertas tensiones aun.




mixtables dijo:


> Y 4) Estoy de acuerdo a que el oro, como cualquier otra cotización bursatil, siempre descuenta algo. En eso no tengo dudas.Ahora, lo que si que dudo mucho es que no inflactemos cuando el dinero que debemos no existe. Punto. Y si tenemos deudas con un dinero que no existe, directamente quiebra España y el €. Lo de que quiebre España se la suda, el control politico y social que tenien mediante el €, ya no tanto.



Es que es lo contrario, ese dinero existió en forma de milles de millones en créditos antes y eso generó inflación, pero ahora nos damos cuenta de que no existe a causa de que una parte no se podrá pagar, por eso hay que deflactar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

¿Inflación moderada el 5-10%? LOL! Ten en cuenta que en Alemania la inflación ha subido un 10% en 8 años, mientras en España (cooking figures) lo ha hecho un 35%.

Aquí la inflación se ha alimentado a base de tocho y sol y playa. Eso se acabó, se acabaron los palilleros con BMW y las vacaciones con todo incluído. 

En fin, es mi opinión, no soy experto en macro, mi formación está más encarada a empresa y no dudo que tú tendrás más dominio y datos sobre el tema. Vamos a dejar el canal para bolsa antes de que nos llamen la atención


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)




----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

ahora voy a hablar un poco de bolsa, el mini-S&P al contrario de lo habitual está ahora 4 puntos po encima del contado, lo habitual es que el futuro esté 4 puntos por debajo del contado.

En 1100 deberíamos tener rebote hacia abajo y no deberíamos pasar ese nivel a la ligera, si lo pasamos ponerse corto será un suicidio seguro. De todas formas creo que el mini-S&P llegará a 1120, pero no ahora mismo.

A pesar de ello el Stoxx sigue perrofláutico y ni se ha acercado a los 2800.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Inflación moderada el 5-10%? LOL! Ten en cuenta que en Alemania la inflación ha subido un 10% en 8 años, mientras en España (cooking figures) lo ha hecho un 35%.
> 
> Aquí la inflación se ha alimentado a base de tocho y sol y playa. Eso se acabó, se acabaron los palilleros con BMW y las vacaciones con todo incluído.
> 
> En fin, es mi opinión, no soy experto en macro, mi formación está más encarada a empresa y no dudo que tú tendrás más dominio y datos sobre el tema. Vamos a dejar el canal para bolsa antes de que nos llamen la atención



Hombre, desde mi humilde opinión es todo lo mismo.

Lo de los palilleros, BMW´s, vacaciones y etc... es........

Tachán!!!: Expansión del crédito.

Ahora lo que están haciendo es financiación del deficit público via deuda. Y luego monetarizarla, versión FED, o mediante la expansión del crédito bancario para sostener los Zbonos de Zp. Es lo mismo. Es imprimir pasta de la nada!.

Es mucho más sencillo de lo que parece.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ahora voy a hablar un poco de bolsa...




Dime algo bonito Mulder por diosss... que me estoy jugando los cuartos... ::


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Dime algo bonito Mulder por diosss... que me estoy jugando los cuartos... ::



¿corto? ¿largo? espera que lo adivine....corto! 

Espero que haya un buen rebote hacia abajo tras tocar el 1100 del S&P.

Yo esta mañana he soltado largos y sigo con el corto de ayer palmando un poco, pero espero que se arregle la cosa.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

Cambio de tercio. He cerrado cortos y voy larga.
¡Miedo!


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

¿Y esa bajada amagada? Seguimos en los 10530, esto no tira para ningún lado y ultimamente los finales de sesión son ascendentes...


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

Pecata, cuidado, que los leoncios del Ibex ahora están vendedores.

Si se trata de otra cosa no digo nada.


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

Como lo dejen muy cerca de los 10550 tiene pinta de hacer lo que hacen siempre, romper las resistencias en la preapertura.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cambio de tercio. He cerrado cortos y voy larga.
> ¡Miedo!



La cagaste!!! jajajajaja


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder, sabes que no me cuesta nada tanto reconocer mis errores, como los aciertos de otros, pero sinceramente creo que tienes una visión algo distorsionada de la historia, o mejor dicho, distorsionada de mi visión de la historia, de lo que soy particularmente freak.

No lo tomes como un ataque personal.




> Pero si hablamos de España, Europa, UK o USA la cosa es algo diferente, de entrada en España no podemos devaluar, en la Europa del euro no tienen los problemas que tenemos en España y UK o USA solo le dan a la máquina de imprimir para ayudar a los banquitos, dinero que dan como préstamo y debe ser devuelto, todo esto en vez de solucionar problemas, ya ni siquiera pueden devaluar la moneda más.



Creeme. Siempre pueden devaluar más.

Esta noticia acaba de salir en el google finance.

U.S. import prices rise 1.4% on fuel prices Economic Report - MarketWatch

Ahora mismo eh.




> Eso es el iceberg deflacionario, se intenta soportar parte de esa no-creación de dinero imprimiéndolo y dándoselo a los bancos para que entre en la economía genere intereses y sea devuelto, así se intenta evitar una parte del iceberg deflacionario.



100% de acuerdo, pero una apreciación importante, el problema mulder, que ese mismo dinero que se generó mediante préstamos y no pudo ser pagado... ( repito lo del pajarito, no creo que tenga que justificar mis fuentes)... resulta que hay un francés con apellido con sabor a queso en lonchas que está comprando como una loca:X. 

Si generas dinero de la nada mediante crédito, pero el crédito no vuelve a ser pagado, y viene ese paisano, y lo compra todo, a que coño estan jugando¿?.






> La crisis de los 70 fue causada por el aumento de precio de la energía, que fue un factor externo a las economías occidentales, por eso había inflación sin crecimiento.



*POR FAVOR LEER ESTO TODO EL MUNDO* Es que es una de las cosas que más me sacan de mis casillas. Y es un mentira como una catedral que ha colado la clase preferente a los de la clase turista.

Pregunta simple. Para que el petroleo subiera pongamos un ejemplo ( es un ejemplo), un 200%... *Es evidente, que para que subiera... alguien tendría que estar imprimiendo pasta¿¿??*

La crisis de los 70, o la subida del petroleo, ( energía y alimentos que es lo que vengo a decir), fué la consecuencia de pagar una guerra, Vietnam, mediante inflación. Tenían un deficit acojonante, y se liaron a imprimir dólares.

Por eso, Nixon, eliminó el patron dolar oro, a 35$/Oz en el 1971.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iRzr1QU6K1o&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iRzr1QU6K1o&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

POR FAVOR, RECOMIENDO MUCHO MUCHO MUCHO VER EL VIDEO. Porque a algunos les va a sonar la pelicula. No os perdaís cuando dice eso de..."suspend temporarly..." vamos, que llevan temporalmente suspendiendo la conversión del oro con el dólar 40 años.

*Mulder, la subida del petroleo, no fué la causa, fué la consecuencia. Pagaron una guerra (Vietnam) imprimiendo pasta. *



Apenas 10 años después, el oro subió de los 35$/oz. a los 1000.





> Curiosamente el precio de un piso 'cotizado' en euros subió mucho en España, sin embargo, apenas varió de precio en oro. Esto refuerza la idea de que la inflación ya es una cosa del pasado, aunque haya ciertas tensiones aun.



Curiosamente, realicé un estudio, ( si quieres te lo paso por privado, o aquel que lo demande), del precio del ladrillo iberico en oro. Estamos en precios del 1998, y el máximo se alcanzó en 2004.

Y por último... lo vuelvo a repetir, que hay un señor por ahi, que está comprando cositas, con faldas y a lo loco. Cuando la gente está indigestada de crédito, ahi está los Zbonos, el del queso de sandwich, y el botas.

Por favor, ver el video, que os van a sonar muchas muchas cosas...


----------



## hugolp (17 Feb 2010)

Creo que te equivocas en algunas cosas:



Mulder dijo:


> ¡Que bien sientan las mini-siestas después de comer!
> 
> A lo que íbamos...
> 
> ...



La Fed está comprando "mierda hipotecaria" a los bancos para salvaros, pero no podrá volver a venderla a ese mismo precio, por lo tanto, ese dinero sí que se va a quedar en el mercado causando un aumento de precios. Y esto no es algo marginal o secundario. Si te miras el balance de la Fed la "mierda hipotecaria" (que por cierto es ilegal que la compre, pero la compra igual) forma ya casi la mitad del balance de la Fed. Es, junto con los bonos del gobierno, la partida más importante. Para ello la Fed ha más que doblado su balance desde 2008. Eso no es moco de pavo. Eso se notará, porque la Fed no recuperará vendiendo esos "activos" (por llamarlos de alguna manera) el dinero que ha inyectado comprandolos.



> Hacen dinero para que se devuelva, hay miles de millones en créditos impagados, eso significa que el poco dinero que se imprime sirve para evitar una brutal no-creación de dinero a través de todo el crédito que se dio y que no se pagará.



El efecto deflacionario en un sistema de reserva fraccionaria se produce cuando alguien devuelve un crédito (o parte de él). Cuando hace default no produce deflación, el dinero sigue ahí fuera circulando, sino que lo que hace es crear un agujero en el balance del banco. Es cierto, que eso puede llevar al banco a emitir menos crédito, lo cual puede ser deflacionario, pero eso ya depende de la reacción del banco, no es un efecto seguro.



> Antes de la crisis se contaba con una ingente cantidad de dinero creado a cuenta de todos los créditos que se dieron, pero una buena parte de ese crédito no iba a ser devuelto, por lo tanto no se creó tal dinero, todos los precios que aguantaba ese dinero no-creado deben volver a su situación original poco a poco a medida que pase la crisis.



idem



> Eso es el iceberg deflacionario, se intenta soportar parte de esa no-creación de dinero imprimiéndolo y dándoselo a los bancos para que entre en la economía genere intereses y sea devuelto, así se intenta evitar una parte del iceberg deflacionario.



No, ya saben que la caida de la burbuja hace que la psicología de la gente produzca que no se de más crédito y con lo que se devuelve se produce un efecto deflacionario. Ahí entra el gobierno corriendo deficits, que es lo que realmente salva al sistema financiero.



> La crisis de los 70 fue causada por el aumento de precio de la energía, que fue un factor externo a las economías occidentales, por eso había inflación sin crecimiento.



No, la crisis de los 70 fue causada por la inflación que se creó para pagar la guerra de Vietnam. El resto fueron las excusas. Verás como la excusa del petroleo vuelve a salir ahora.



> Curiosamente el precio de un piso 'cotizado' en euros subió mucho en España, sin embargo, apenas varió de precio en oro. Esto refuerza la idea de que la inflación ya es una cosa del pasado, aunque haya ciertas tensiones aun.
> 
> Es que es lo contrario, ese dinero existió en forma de milles de millones en créditos antes y eso generó inflación, pero ahora nos damos cuenta de que no existe a causa de que una parte no se podrá pagar, por eso hay que deflactar.



Cuando tenga tiempo voy a abrir en el principal un hilo con los balances de los bancos centrales para discutir sobre política monetaria, y estaría bien que te pasaras y lo discutimos más tranquilamente (y cualquiera que quiera tb).


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pecata, cuidado, que los leoncios del Ibex ahora están vendedores.
> 
> Si se trata de otra cosa no digo nada.





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> La cagaste!!! jajajajaja



Solo llevo un mini corto del IBEX, no puedo perder mucho. Además soy una chica grande y ahora opero con SL y cabeza fría.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Solo llevo un mini corto del IBEX, no puedo perder mucho. Además soy una chica grande y ahora opero con SL y cabeza fría.



No estabas larga??? Aclarate!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Feb 2010)

Hugolp y Mixtables os han explicado a la perfección la crisis de los 70´s

Por eso y muchas otras cosas siempre han llamado a Nixon "Satanás" o "El demonio"

Buenísimas intervencios sois unos cracks.

Mulder, creo que deberías, aunque sólo sea leerte el siguiente libro:

"Principios de economía (macro y micro)" de Mankiew para tí, muy recomendable el de Macro, si al final te mola, deberías pasar a: "Olivier Blanchard: Macroeconomics"

Te basas en que todo son sencillamente gráficos y estadísitcas, pero hay política y economía detrás (hablo del l/p m/p)

Saludos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

Vaya tela con Grifols....de los 10 a los 11 en 3 dias.... alguien se metio largo????


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

Añado esta grafica, que manifiesta precisamente lo que defienden Mulder y Tonuel. La desconocía hasta ahora. Y si que puede hacerme cambiar de opinión.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

Luca cuando quieras me asocio contigo para montar una clinica veterinaria.... te haces de oro y no en el nasdaq,me han sableadooooooo


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> ...





hugolp dijo:


> ...





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ...



Dejamos el rollo hiperinflacionario para su correspondiente hilo... gracias... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No estabas larga??? Aclarate!!!



Perdonnnnnnnn, un mini largo. Estoy a mil cosas a la vez y ya no sé ni lo que digo.

Je je, me imagino a Luca echo un lío y cambiando, "pecata está corta, pues entro largo", "ahora dice que larga, pues voy corto", "ay, que ahora dice que corta, pues me pongo largo"...


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder estamos ahí ahí en los 1100 mecagoentodoloquesemenea...










Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Dejamos el rollo hiperinflacionario para su correspondiente hilo... gracias... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Diga usted que sí. Como dice el chiste, a rolex, rolex, y a setas, setas.


----------



## Interesado (17 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Y esa bajada amagada? Seguimos en los 10530, esto no tira para ningún lado y ultimamente los finales de sesión son ascendentes...





Mulder dijo:


> ¿corto? ¿largo? espera que lo adivine....corto!
> 
> Espero que haya un buen rebote hacia abajo tras tocar el 1100 del S&P.
> 
> Yo esta mañana he soltado largos y sigo con el corto de ayer palmando un poco, pero espero que se arregle la cosa.





Mulder dijo:


> Pecata, cuidado, que los leoncios del Ibex ahora están vendedores.
> 
> Si se trata de otra cosa no digo nada.



Esta semana lo que manda es el vencimiento de futuros.

Según entiendo de Microbolsa: El precio del dolor (II), parecería que a los leoncios ya les va bien un vencimiento sobre los 10400. Aunque no me extrañaría que lo estirasen hasta los 10800, desde ahí la bajada sería de las históricas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Solo llevo un mini corto del IBEX, no puedo perder mucho. Además soy una chica grande y ahora opero con SL y cabeza fría.



Pecata, eso de SL, que es?


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Pecata, eso de SL, que es?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

Madre mia que crujida me estan dando en el stoxx,mulder dime soportes y resistencias de estas alturas.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Madre mia que crujida me estan dando en el stoxx,mulder dime soportes y resistencias de estas alturas.



Aguanta cagón... :fiufiu:



Saludso


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder estamos ahí ahí en los 1100 mecagoentodoloquesemenea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que aguantar la posicion hasta el final inocho:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Madre mia que crujida me estan dando en el stoxx,mulder dime soportes y resistencias de estas alturas.




HL = KC = Kamikaze a Corto


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> pecata, eso de sl, que es?



stop lossssssssssss


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Aguanta cagón... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludso



Yo aguanto,es mas promedie en 2772,si sube le meto mas cortos.
Todavia espero al san con el premio gordo en 10.10 se va a cagar el botas en cuanto asome la cabeza hjajajaja
Tambien al pop pero falcone la quiere para el solo,no la deja subir.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

Aaaaggggggg, que demonios le pasa al EUR/USD.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aaaaggggggg, que demonios le pasa al EUR/USD.



Veo dolor... mucho dolorrr.... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2010)

Tonuel, de dónde has sacado el facepalm del oso polar? Impagable....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

A Grifols le gusta herradura azul....


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Veo dolor... mucho dolorrr.... :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



Yo no lo veo... LO NOTO.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> HL = KC = Kamikaze a Corto



Calla que he promediado en las alturas y ahora gano.
Si te quedas pillado con un corto esperas a que baje,lo que no voy a hacer es ponerme largo.
Yo quiero que suba,asi gano mas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


>



Madre mía, pero que burbuja de post inutiles que pululan por el foro. Si pones algo, al menos que aporte algo.

Porque esa vanidad de ir de enterao para no poner nada, me parece de una pedantería hiperbólica.

Porque digo yo, que este hilo va de eso, no¿?, o sino que coño hacemos en él¿?. Me da igual que sea de donde saco yo y luca los fundamentales, como ve mulder o wata, o dp los técnicos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Feb 2010)

Lo del EUR/USD me viene DPM pecata.. voy largo en USA...

Casi me engañas con tu mini.. XD aunque hoy he ido largo en ABG pero me he salido muy pronto, podía haber pillado 2k con eso te lo digo todo.. por supuesto he parado, los dados se los dejo a HL XD

Lee mis entradas en Kuji blog.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tonuel, de dónde has sacado el facepalm del oso polar? Impagable....



Tengo una extensa biblioteca cosechada con los años...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Tengo una extensa biblioteca cosechada con los años...



Voy a por iberia,mira las posis jajajajajaja
Corto en 2.21


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

Haya paz que esto es muy serio, nos estamos jugando los latunes.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Madre mía, pero que burbuja de post inutiles que pululan por el foro. Si pones algo, al menos que aporte algo.
> 
> Porque esa vanidad de ir de enterao para no poner nada, me parece de una pedantería hiperbólica.
> 
> Porque digo yo, que este hilo va de eso, no¿?, o sino que coño hacemos en él¿?. Me da igual que sea de donde saco yo y luca los fundamentales, como ve mulder o wata, o dp los técnicos...



No se altere hombre... a los nuevos siempre les suele caer algún regalito... así nos reimos un rato... sin acritud y tal... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Feb 2010)

Una apreciación a lo del EUR USD creo que Grecia ya ha contestado al tragas o escupes y la pregunta la están pasado al resto de PIGS.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Voy a por iberia,mira las posis jajajajajaja
> Corto en 2.21



Con Iberia vuelo la mar de tranquilo... :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo del EUR/USD me viene DPM pecata.. voy largo en USA...
> 
> Casi me engañas con tu mini.. XD aunque hoy he ido largo en ABG pero me he salido muy pronto, podía haber pillado 2k con eso te lo digo todo.. por supuesto he parado, los dados se los dejo a HL XD
> 
> Lee mis entradas en Kuji blog.



Ahí ando, entre Kuji-blog, Foro-Burbu, y R4...


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hugolp y Mixtables os han explicado a la perfección la crisis de los 70´s
> 
> Por eso y muchas otras cosas siempre han llamado a Nixon "Satanás" o "El demonio"
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que de economía se lo justito, aunque me gusta leer mucho sobre ello, por eso no soy experto en fundamentales. Pero como siempre fui autodidacta me devoro casi todo lo que cae en mis manos.

También intento cuadrar mentalmente ciertas señales que tengo por un lado y que controlo mucho con otras señales que tengo por otro lado y no controlo tanto pero algo se.

Por ejemplo, siempre he pensado que las bolsas suben o bajan según las expectativas de inflación, con esto se puede explicar perfectamente todo lo que ha ocurrido en las bolsas en la última década. Ahora mismo controlo muy bien el análisis técnico y el timing, si pienso que hacia mayo-julio las bolsas darán un bajón que durará hasta final de año esto significa que en el lado macroeconómico habrán expectativas de deflación.

Si ambas cosas se explican la una a la otra tendremos una buena base sobre la que hacer predicciones.

De momento tengo muchas señales de que a partir de la mitad de este año nos iremos abajo de nuevo, la única forma de explicar esto macroeconómicamente es que se retirarán los estímulos.

De todas formas intentaré leerme los libros que recomiendas


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

La fundación Gates ha comprado 2.5Millones de accs en TELEVISA.... voy a enviarle un email a Melinda... creo q está involucrada en el programa de vacunas para países subdesarrollados. XD


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2010)

Por Dios, pero si estoy promediando.

Pero esto qué es.
Pero esto qué es?

las plumas vuelven al pollastre!


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

EURO cae en barrena.
No se si promediar (método Luca) o zanjar pérdidas (método Mulder).
Voy a deshojar una margarita...


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Las bolsas, los fondos de renta fija, todo está cayendo... no creo que los inversorehs esperen esa hiperinfación... :no:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> EURO cae en barrena.
> No se si promediar (método Luca) o zanjar pérdidas (método Mulder).
> Voy a deshojar una margarita...



Yo me pondria largo en el 10450 del ibex,creo que llegara ahi y rebotara,si lo traspasa vende y ponte corta.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Ésto no cae cojones... quiero sangre... y la quiero ahora...


Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Feb 2010)

Los fundamentales que analizamos mixtable y yo son alquimia contable, eso es más chungo que sin formación específica los pilles, aunque ya recomendé un libro para eso:

Principles of Corporate Management de BREALEY, RICHARD A. y MYERS, STEWART C.

Mirad quienes son los autores de los libros que recomiendo... que no son don nadies...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hugolp y Mixtables os han explicado a la perfección la crisis de los 70´s
> 
> Por eso y muchas otras cosas siempre han llamado a Nixon "Satanás" o "El demonio"
> 
> ...



A mi Mankiew me parece que está comprado... pero además de estos, muy recomendables estos 2, que están libres y colgados en la web. Echarle un vistazo que molan mucho.

Jesus Huerta de Soto

*Dinero crédito bancario y ciclos*. Aparece en el menú izquierdo.


What Has Government Done to Our Money? by Murray N. Rothbard

El de arriba, ya es 100% British Beefy se lee en 2 tardes.



Para quienes crean que esto no tiene nada que ver con la bolsa, sólo apreciar que el dinero si se crea, pero no se destruye, y quien se juegue los cuartos en esto, no creo que el tiempo que invierta en leerlos no compense las posibles pérdidas de no leerlo.

Muy recomendable para todos los que se juegan pasta en esto.

Mulder a nivel personal tomalo como una manera de recompensar tus consejos sobre los Master Courses de Gann de hará 6 meses si la memoria no me falla.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Las bolsas, los fondos de renta fija, todo está cayendo... no creo que los inversorehs esperen esa hiperinfación... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



El bicho no va a venir a saco, ahora estamos en guerra el EUR y el USD, la inflación será la consecuencia.


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

El resto de índices no lo sé pero lo que es el Ibex, no tiene mucha pinta de querer cerrar por debajo de 10500. Ni €-$ ni nada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A Grifols le gusta herradura azul....



Qué gran película


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aaaaggggggg, que demonios le pasa al EUR/USD.



Pues que esta anunciando caidas de las bolsas, aunque las MM no estan llevando arriba para el vencimiento de futuros...


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los fundamentales que analizamos mixtable y yo son alquimia contable, éso es más chungo que sin formación específica los pilles, aunque ya recomendé un libro para eso:
> 
> Principles of Corporate Management de BREALEY, RICHARD A. y MYERS, STEWART C.
> 
> Mirad quienes son los autores de los libros que recomiendo... que no son don nadies...



esos libros ya no valen... :no:


de los fundamentales... mejor los dejamos para quienes crean en ellos... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Pues que esta anunciando caidas de las bolsas, aunque las MM no estan llevando arriba para el vencimiento de futuros...



No es exactamente así, es más bien al contrario...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> esos libros ya no valen... :no:
> 
> 
> de los fundamentales... mejor los dejamos para quienes crean en ellos...
> ...



Los que no tienen capacidad de entenderlos, aprenderlos, manejarlos y dominarlos suelen dar esa respuesta.



Mejor que salga la sota de bastos no?

XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Las bolsas, los fondos de renta fija, todo está cayendo... no creo que los inversorehs esperen esa hiperinfación... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:




Tonu, en 2007 las ladrilleras pensaban ganar en 2010 un 25% más....



> Fernando Martín augura una fuerte subida de los pisos si no sale al mercado más suelo
> Los grandes del sector creen que el mercado puede vivir un 'estrangulamiento'
> El dueño de Fadesa califica de 'intolerable' la ausencia de terrenos para edificar



Fernando Martín augura una fuerte subida de los pisos si no sale al mercado más suelo | elmundo.es

La bolsa es matrix, y de lo que va esto es más o menos en buscar fallos. Gracias al panini standard tenemos ampliiisimas posibilidades de ello.:Baile:


----------



## Hagen (17 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> EURO cae en barrena.
> No se si promediar (método Luca) o zanjar pérdidas (método Mulder).
> Voy a deshojar una margarita...



Prueba el metodo martingala


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder a nivel personal tomalo como una manera de recompensar tus consejos sobre los Master Courses de Gann de hará 6 meses si la memoria no me falla.



Un problema derivado de la crisis en mi aprendizaje de macroeconomía y fundamentales es que ahora hay tal exceso de información, y parte de ella tan intoxicada ideológicamente, que es dificil aprender.

Ultimamente devoro algo menos por esta razón, selecciono mucho, aunque considero que vosotros estais en el lado correcto 

A ver si me da tiempo a leerme algo, ahora me acabo de dar cuenta de que mis gráficos no se estaban actualizando, no he perdido nada porque todo está en base de datos, pero no estaba viendo 'la realidad'


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Para quienes crean que esto no tiene nada que ver con la bolsa, sólo apreciar que *el dinero si se crea, pero no se destruye*, y quien se juegue los cuartos en esto, no creo que el tiempo que invierta en leerlos no compense las posibles pérdidas de no leerlo.




Lo que me faltaba por leer... ehhh


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Tonu, en 2007 las ladrilleras pensaban ganar en 2010 un 25% más....




Las ladrilleras no mueven los mercados... son devoradas por ellos... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los que no tienen capacidad de entenderlos, aprenderlos, manejarlos y dominarlos suelen dar esa respuesta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder ahi si que has dado en el clavo. Es lo mismo que me puede pasar a mi con el técnico. Me refiero a que si yo aplico técnico y no me funciona, pues al principio decía coño, esto no vale para nada.

Luego ya uno se da cuenta que no es que no valga para nada, sino que no sabe aplicarlo *BIEN*. Y eso marca la diferencia, en el técnico, en el fundamental, y en la vida misma.

Ahora que gracias a los aportes de varios foreros, ya poco a poco no la giño tanto...


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Tonu, en 2007 las ladrilleras pensaban ganar en 2010 un 25% más....



Lo que piensen es una cosa y lo que dictamina el mercado otra, lo que tiene que decide las expectativas de inflación son los mercados, no las ladrilleras.

Por eso a ellas se les puso las primeras en su sitio.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Feb 2010)




----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba por leer... ehhh
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel, busca efecto multiplicador de oferta monetaria en google y lo entenderás.

Básicamente es que, cuando se imprime 1 € automáticamente hay más de 1€ en circulación, y... cuantos € se han impreso?????

Disfruta el contacto con la realidad XD


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los que no tienen capacidad de entenderlos, aprenderlos, manejarlos y dominarlos suelen dar esa respuesta.



Se ve que te crees muy listo... menuda lección de inteligencia te dariamos unos cuantos de por aquí...








Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba por leer... ehhh
> 
> 
> Saludos



Al foro pongo por testigo, que si me demuestra que es cierto, me desplazo la capital del Turia a pagarle una paella.

Pero como le demuestre yo que el dinero no se destruye, ( o que al menos en el panini standard en el que estamos siempre la destrucción monetaria derivada de los defaults SIEMPRE es seguida de un aumento de la misma via deficit físcales y presupuestarias... viene usted a Madrid, y comemos Callos.

Lo que se destruye, es el poder adquisitivo del dinero. No hay nadie que se lie a destruir masa monetaria, para todo lo demás tenemos al tio Bernanke.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel, busca efecto multiplicador de oferta monetaria en google y lo entenderás.
> 
> Básicamente es que, cuando se imprime 1 € automáticamente hay más de 1€ en circulación, y... cuantos € se han impreso?????
> 
> Disfruta el contacto con la realidad XD



Éso me lo enseñaban en párvulos... cuéntame otra... :XX:


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Mucho guano... pero las iberias siguen ahí... mecagoentodo... ::

Por cierto, 

menudo jostión del eurodolar... jajaja


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Prueba el metodo martingala



¿Por cada euro una cigala?


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

Wata!!!! 

SELL SELL SELL ... el cuidador se ha ido a las ARIAdvegas!!


----------



## pollastre (17 Feb 2010)

> Iniciado por Hagen
> 
> Prueba el metodo martingala
> 
> ...




"Voy a cortos y me la meten doblada".


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

Luca... la operación ABENGOA... está funcionando a las mil maravillas... dinero fácil!!!


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel, busca efecto multiplicador de oferta monetaria en google y lo entenderás.
> 
> Básicamente es que, cuando se imprime 1 € automáticamente hay más de 1€ en circulación, y... cuantos € se han impreso?????
> 
> Disfruta el contacto con la realidad XD



Y si ese euro no se paga ¿que ocurre con el efecto multiplicador?

No lo digo como reproche, solo quiero conocer la explicación.

edito: esto me suena a la debacle de Enron


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

Para los que me preguntaban que hacer con los cortos:

*aguanten* mientras el S&P no pase de 1100.

esta mañana me he salido de un largo con poquísima pérdida pudiendo haber ganado solo por no tener la paciencia que me ha hecho ganar tanto estos últimos meses.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Las ladrilleras no mueven los mercados... son devoradas por ellos... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:





Mulder dijo:


> Lo que piensen es una cosa y lo que dictamina el mercado otra, lo que tiene que decide las expectativas de inflación son los mercados, no las ladrilleras.
> 
> Por eso a ellas se les puso las primeras en su sitio.



En parte si que estoy de acuerdo con vosotros... pero que es el mercado¿?.

Si el mercado es la cotización del Brent, no veo muy logico que por un lado se fuera a 150$ y en menos de un año en 40. Si el mercado es racional, alomejor es un poco esquizofrenico.

Pero si el mercado es, pongamos el IBEX35, os cuelgo una gráfica que seguro que a todos nos suena algo...

AFIRMA GR INMOB | AFR.MC | Charts - Yahoo! Finance

Una cosa son las burbujas, y otra cosa es la inflación. Después de una burbuja siempre viene una deflación, pero como el sistema está montado para que ganen siempre los de arriba, siempre, o al menos hasta el día de hoy, sacan la xerox a pasear, y en 5 años problema solucionado.:cook:

Si todo sube, como subio en los 70, no es que seamos más ricos, es que están destruyendo el poder adquisitivo del dinero.

Les leo ver por la noche. Felices plusvalias.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Y si ese euro no se paga ¿que ocurre con el efecto multiplicador?
> 
> No lo digo como reproche, solo quiero conocer la explicación.
> 
> edito: esto me suena a la debacle de Enron




Sirva de respuesta:







Sí el € no se paga, el Estado se endeuda por todos nosotros, para que mediante la subida del nivel de precios, las deudas no pagadas, se diluyan en la sociedad. Por eso es siempre después de las crisis económicas, después de unos quarters, empiezan a subir los precios. Los defícitis en el fondo los utilizan no para salvarnos a todos, sino a unos pocos, y mantener el chiringuito.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

No me ha convencido... seguimos en el hilo del oro... :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## Depeche (17 Feb 2010)

que desastre de dia,no paran de subir las OHL


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Feb 2010)

Juuuas DP! No te relamas... jaja. Estoy esperando ver cuantas acciones han sido, pero seguro que son los peques que después de 7 días de subida, el octavo no sube y se preocupan... ponen la orden, baja un céntimo y venden.

Tranquilo o que si inclusive hoy cerramos en 2.50 no pasa nada... podemos seguir subiendo esta semana.

Un saludo buitraco 

ED: Lo dicho... 4 acciones cagadas...


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los que me preguntaban que hacer con los cortos:
> 
> *aguanten* mientras el S&P no pase de 1100.
> 
> esta mañana me he salido de un largo con poquísima pérdida pudiendo haber ganado solo por no tener la paciencia que me ha hecho ganar tanto estos últimos meses.




Esta tarde les voy a poner unas velitas a los americanos... pero de momento el eurodolar está de nuestra parte (1,363) ... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> que desastre de dia,no paran de subir las OHL



Advina de quien era el largo que solté esta mañana 

Cagontó!


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

Iberia cuando empecéis a cerrar cortos va a subir de verdad :XX:


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

Jajajaja!!!! te recuerdo que soy el padrino en ARIAd... y los trucos de los MMs me los conozco al dedillo... el gafe lo traen los lamers/suckers del foro de yahoo... con sus sueños ... en el momento que empieza a llenarse el hilo con gilipolladas... los MMs os devuelven a la realidad... 100% tested! XD


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Iberia cuando empecéis a cerrar cortos va a subir de verdad :XX:



Mamong... estos cortos no se cierran... :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Advina de quien era el largo que solté esta mañana
> 
> Cagontó!





Depeche dijo:


> que desastre de dia,no paran de subir las OHL



Pues en Interdin no hay cortos, debe haber mucha gente palmando :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues en Interdin no hay cortos, debe haber mucha gente palmando :fiufiu:



Es curioso lo que ocurrió con OHL, ayer a primera hora habían pocos cortos, luego un poco más tarde parece que soltaron un buen paquetón de esos cortos y entonces entré yo.

Tras entrar se volvieron a terminar los cortos y me hicieron sudar, esta mañana ha vuelto a subir y cuando la he visto a un precio donde ya recuperaba algo me he dicho: fuera!

Estaba con el iphone, si hubiera estado aquí no lo habría hecho, aunque he perdido menos de lo que me costaron las comisiones.


----------



## destr0 (17 Feb 2010)

Finalmente, corto a mercado (10468 y 69) y para mañana más. No me gusta nada la gráfica del eur/usd y no quería quedarme largo para mañana.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Jajajaja!!!! te recuerdo que soy el padrino en ARIAd... y los trucos de los MMs me los conozco al dedillo... el gafe lo traen los lamers/suckers del foro de yahoo... con sus sueños ... en el momento que empieza a llenarse el hilo con gilipolladas... los MMs os devuelven a la realidad... 100% tested! XD



No es por eso... si ahora mismo vieras 2.25... te temblaría la mano para no pulsar el botón de compra ).

Uis hoy están jugando... y es alguien que quiere entrar, justo antes de la caída... con unas pocas acciones, se estaban vendiendo 100-500... osea las gacelillas estaban esperando la subida. A partir de ahí se está moviendo de nuevo las ventas.

Los de Yahoo son unos soñadores, piensan en 10-20-65$, cuando yo votaría de alegría si subimos a 3$.

Un saludo


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Finalmente, corto a mercado y para mañana más



¿Apuestas a que habrá gap a la baja mañana?


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Apuestas a que habrá gap a la baja mañana?



Seguro... los 1100 son inescrutables... :


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso lo que ocurrió con OHL, ayer a primera hora habían pocos cortos, luego un poco más tarde parece que soltaron un buen paquetón de esos cortos y entonces entré yo.
> 
> Tras entrar se volvieron a terminar los cortos y me hicieron sudar, esta mañana ha vuelto a subir y cuando la he visto a un precio donde ya recuperaba algo me he dicho: fuera!
> 
> Estaba con el iphone, si hubiera estado aquí no lo habría hecho, aunque he perdido menos de lo que me costaron las comisiones.



Yo les tenía el ojo echado a 15 para largos, pero el comentario críptico de DP me hizo estarme quieto :cook:


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

Aunque esté corto creo que ahora lo mejor sería esperar a que baje todo para ponerse largo en mínimos, esta semana nos harán subir más, aunque no ahora mismo.


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

Solo hay que ser paciente y entrar con carga, hay muchas que las dejan hasta que aburren a los largos: ABENGOA TELECINCO,, en breve FCC. aunque le hayan otorgado nuevo PO de 24,00€


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

No doy crédito a lo de la robasta, han subido el miniIbex a 10465 pero es que el ibexGordo lo han dejado en 10485!!!!!! con mas de 500 contratos negociados en 6 minutos, estos prepara la cobra, mañana en preapertura rompen la resistencia de los 10550 ya vereis...


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Joder con las iberias... voy palmando 0,7 céntimos de euro... ::



Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Seguro... los 1100 son inescrutables... :



No sé yo, llevamos toda la semana subiendo a base de GAPS.

Los tres días el cierre por debajo de la apertura por 4 ó 5 puntos ienso:

Edit: ops! El de hoy no era definitivo


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

En NVAX están igual de asustados... me está funcionando bien la técnica ... ventas en 2.45USD y 2.44USD con grandes cargas... para recomprarlas en 2.40USD ... ayer al cierre solté 100.000accs a 2.45USD.

En ARIAd me ha ido bien... hasta que el venao de comprador misterioso llegó la semana pasada.. iba diciendo: HASTA AQUÍ HEMOS LLEGADO DP!!!

XD


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

Luca, de adelanté que el precio max en IBERIA sería 2.21EUR XD


----------



## destr0 (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No sé yo, llevamos toda la semana subiendo a base de GAPS.
> 
> Los tres días el cierre por debajo de la apertura por 4 ó 5 puntos ienso:



Yo confío en que aún no hemos cerrado más de 3 días seguidos en verde desde comienzos de este año, y hoy era el tercero ya, así que si juntándolo con la barrera de los 1100, me resulta suficiente, pese a que esta sea semana de vencimientos y suelan ser alcistas por norma general


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy ha sido alto, lo cual quiere decir que de momento no van a ir más arriba.

Hoy la sesión ha empezado con mareo al principio, hacia las 11 se han puesto a comprar hasta las 15, desde ese momento no han hecho más que vender.

El saldo del día ha quedado positivo, aunque hoy no ha habido movimientos significativos en subasta, esto quiere decir que esperan un gap bajista para mañana.

Filtrando bastante más de lo habitual me sale un pequeño movimiento comprador en subasta, pero creo que se trata de un intento de subir la cotización en el último momento para dar esperanzas a los alcistas, aunque en realidad haya sido un movimiento para cerrar algo de posición vendendora.

edito: prometo que no había leido el comentario de pyn sobre el movimiento del Ibex a última hora cuando he escrito esto, vaya vaya como manipulan los leoncios y que curiosos efectos producen sus movimientos


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy ha sido alto, lo cual quiere decir que de momento no van a ir más arriba.
> 
> Hoy la sesión ha empezado con mareo al principio, hacia las 11 se han puesto a comprar hasta las 15, desde ese momento no han hecho más que vender.
> 
> ...



Esa he sido yo, que he vendido 2 minis...


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy ha sido alto, lo cual quiere decir que de momento no van a ir más arriba.
> 
> Hoy la sesión ha empezado con mareo al principio, hacia las 11 se han puesto a comprar hasta las 15, desde ese momento no han hecho más que vender.
> 
> ...



¿Crees en la posibilidad que adelantaste durante el fin de semana que mañana será una apertura a la baja para acabar subiendo?


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Joder con las iberias... voy palmando 0,7 céntimos de euro... ::



Es decir, 70 céntimos de euro 

Que te sea leve.


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Crees en la posibilidad que adelantaste durante el fin de semana que mañana será una apertura a la baja para acabar subiendo?



Ultimamente nos movemos tanto a bandazos que ya no se por donde saldrán, yo creo que si es posible, pero el mercado que está totalmente loco en estos momentos ya lo dirá.

Hace un rato he recomendado esperar bajadas para ponerse largo y no era por eso, sino porque el S&P está al asedio de los 1100 y creo que acabará pasándolos hasta 112x.


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

Yo para mañana veo lo que ya dije antes, preapertura para superar la resistencia de los 10550 y quizás los 10600, el movimiento de última hora es muy sospechoso.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, de adelanté que el precio max en IBERIA sería 2.21EUR XD




¿y para mañana como lo ve...? :rolleye:


Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es decir, 70 céntimos de euro
> 
> Que te sea leve.



70 céntimos de euro no... :no:


voy palmando 0,007 euros... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

Subiendo hasta los 2.30€ ... el objetivo de mis amigos MMs.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Subiendo hasta los 2.30€ ... el objetivo de mis amigos MMs.



haberlo dicho antes cojones... me voy a por vaselina... ::


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

Tienes que pasarte por el blog de K.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> 70 céntimos de euro no... :no:
> 
> 
> voy palmando 0,007 euros... :XX:
> ...



No será 0,07? 

Pregunta de n00b: ¿Es normal que S&P suba siempre al cierre europeo?


----------



## rosonero (17 Feb 2010)

Hola a todos!!!! Solo pasaba para saludar, hoy tocaba cursillo de reciclaje y he estado totalmente out. Veo que por aquí os ha cundido el tema y ya van 15 páginas de hilo hoy (ayer hasta las 24:00 horas 9-10).

A ver donde nos dejan los americanos pero parece que como siempre, mañana será un día interesante 8:


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No será 0,07?



No... :no:



2,214-2,207 = 0,007... y de cabeza... jajaja :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

Luca, mira esto que se que te va a molar.

PRGN Paragon Shipping Inc. stock quote price shares XNAS ? Morningstar

AIZ Assurant Inc. stock quote price shares XNYS ? Morningstar

Ficha como te lo compara con la industria. La putada es que es sólo para valores USA. La mejor combinación posible creo que es morningstar + forbes para valores USA, y businessweek + calculadora casio para los valores patriotas.
*
Y ojo*:

http://quote.morningstar.com/stock/s.aspx?t=NRG

Fijaros en los key estats, es más o menos como el mortal kombat, potencia puñetazo, potencia patada voladora y tal... lo de las barritas verdes. Está va dopada fijo fijo fijo...


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

El eurodolar apunto de perder los 1,36... :Aplauso:


Lástima que DP me amargara la tarde...


Saludos ::


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> El eurodolar apunto de perder los 1,36... :Aplauso:
> 
> Lástima que DP me amargara la tarde...



Yo creo que el eurusd se va a girar y subir bastante en las próximas semanas, o al menos eso creo, si no pierde el mínimo semanal tiene muchas papeletas para recuperar una buena parte de la bajada.


----------



## donpepito (17 Feb 2010)

parafraseando a un conocido... XD

Es lo que hay. .. IBERIA está en juego!!!


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> parafraseando a un conocido... XD
> 
> Es lo que hay. .. IBERIA está en juego!!!




Mañana salgo por patas... :´(


----------



## destr0 (17 Feb 2010)

A las 20:00 había datos, y han rebanado el 1,36 del eur/usd como mantequilla... a saber que ha pasado

Edit: y ahora hacia arriba...

Edit 2:El volumen del DJ está siendo unas 5 veces mayor de la media hasta las 20:00 en las velas de a minuto, tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo

Edit3: De nuevo baja de 1.36, ahora en 1,35913

Edit4: Arriba otra vez, 1,36006


----------



## Catacrack (17 Feb 2010)

Cuantos de este hilo asistiran a la charla coloquio de Barcelona ?


----------



## pyn (17 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Cuantos de este hilo asistiran a la charla coloquio de Barcelona ?



Finalmente lugar y hora?


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Finalmente lugar y hora?



A las 6 pm comienza en el campus de la UPF que hay junto al Parc de la Ciutadella.
Yo iré.


----------



## rosonero (17 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Cuantos de este hilo asistiran a la charla coloquio de Barcelona ?



Yo ya he apoquinado los 10 eurazos 8:


Aquí un recordatorio del evento: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/charla-coloquio-en-barcelona/147531-n-cuenta-para-ingresos-charla-barcelona.html#post2493767



> Recordad que el día de la charla es el día 19 de Marzo del 2010, de 18:00h a 21:00h.
> El precio son 10 euros por persona.
> 
> Si ingresais el dinero con anterioridad mucho mejor, nos facilitareis los pagos de la sala y otros gastos que comporta la organización y de los que os informaremos más adelante como (Billetes de tren para Vergés y otros que participan en la charla-coloquio).
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

STD Banco Santander SA debt, bond, rates, credit - Morningstar

Ojo con el botas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

Antes también he comentado sobre lo de comprar GAS NATURAL.

Echar un vistazo a este chart.

quote Commodity ? MORNINGSTAR


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Pues nada métete en Santander y Gas Natural y ya nos contaras...


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Son las 21:30 y estamos en los 1099 del SP... ¿Habrá mano...? ienso:



Saludos :ouch:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

GS Goldman Sachs Group, Inc. debt, bond, rates, credit - Morningstar

JPM J.P. Morgan Chase & Co. debt, bond, rates, credit - Morningstar

http://quicktake.morningstar.com/StockNet/bonds.aspx?Country=USA&Symbol=BAC

Estas son las previsiones de inflación de los bancos. (Las reales). No la propaganda...

Si controlan el mercado, cuando harian coincidir el vencimiento de la deuda con ex-cupon fijo¿?


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Si éso son previsiones de inflación de los bancos yo soy Curro Jiménez... 8:






Saludos 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Feb 2010)

Iberia lleva unos días como coto de caza de gacelillas

que meneos le meten a la cotización


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si éso son previsiones de inflación de los bancos yo soy Curro Jiménez... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero entiendes lo que quiere decir?


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Iberia lleva unos días como coto de caza de gacelillas
> 
> que meneos le meten a la cotización



Si el SP no cierra por encima de 1100 habrá que aguantarlas... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Pero entiendes lo que quiere decir?



Si, ¿acaso usted ve hiperinflación por alguna parte...?


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

Al final el S&P no ha quedado por encima de 1100.

Esto lo he puesto en el blog de Kujire pero aquí también porque creo que hoy es interesante:

Los leoncios del mini-S&P llevan todo el dia soltando papelitos a paletadas mientras estamos a ver si pasamos el 1100 o no, eso sí, lo están camuflando muy bien.

Van comprando para subir y cuando está arriba ZAS, soltada de un buen paquetón.

El saldo del día es netamente negativo, ojo con esto, porque ahora no lo estamos viendo pero mañana nos vamos a enterar muy bien.


----------



## tonuel (17 Feb 2010)

No se que haria sin ti Mulder... DP es un aguafiestas... me voy a tomar una cañitas para irme a dormir... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si, ¿acaso usted ve hiperinflación por alguna parte...?



Sí. Veo los yield to maturity subiendo sospechosamente a partir de 2012. Y veo colocación de vencimiento de deuda deliberada a partir de 2013. Si te enterás bien, y sino...:fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Sí. Veo los yield to maturity subiendo sospechosamente a partir de 2012. Y veo colocación de vencimiento de deuda deliberada a partir de 2013. Si te enterás bien, y sino...:fiufiu:



Ni sé de que va esto ni de que van las bolitas :rolleye:

soi um isnorante hamijo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ni sé de que va esto ni de que van las bolitas :rolleye:
> 
> soi um isnorante hamijo



Suponte que tienes un negocio muy muy rentable, ok?. Pero no tienes pasta. De acuerdo.

Emites 1 bono de 1millon de €. Y pagas durante 5 años 50.000 en intereses. Y el 5º año, pagas el millon.

Cuando querrías pagar el kiloton de €. Cuando suben los precios de todo ( el dinero vale una mierda), o cuando bajan los precios de todo, y por tanto te costará más trincar el kiloton de €.

Creo que más o menos se entiende no¿?.

Ahora, hay una cosa en la que las posturas tonuelianas y mulderianas tienen sentido. Y es que esa prima se empieza a apreciar de verdad en 2013. Esto puede tener 2 acepciones.

a) Inflación baja. Postura mulderiana y tonueliana.

b) Tipos bajos, durante al menos un año y medio, o 2, aunque con subidas de precios. Postura mixtabliana.

Pero la idea fundamental es: Si tu tienes mejor información que el resto del mercado, aka, tu eres el mercado, cuando elegirias devolver el kiloton de €, cuando hay mucha infación, o poca¿?.

PD: También es cierto que son todas entidades financieras y por tanto funcionan a credito propulsion... pero a mi entender es muy sospechosa tanta colocación bonistica.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Feb 2010)

¿Pero esta emisión de deuda nueva de los bancos es un incremento de deuda o es una renovación de deuda? Un día ves que BBVA, SAN, etc... ha emitido bonos, preferentes.... a tipos actuales y al siguiente lees que han cancelado deuda "antigua" que estaba a tipos bastante más altos que los actuales.

Por otra parte los tipos no van a estar tan bajos como lo están actualmente, lo cual implica que ahora puedes comprar dinero barato aunque sea para después meterlo en deuda pública. ¿Se está acumulando?


Edit: Hablando de incremento de tipos de interés (creo que alguien ya lo comentó esta mañana)
La salida de capital extranjero de los bonos del Tesoro de EEUU marca máximo histórico en diciembre


----------



## Mulder (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Sí. Veo los yield to maturity subiendo sospechosamente a partir de 2012. Y veo colocación de vencimiento de deuda deliberada a partir de 2013. Si te enterás bien, y sino...:fiufiu:



¿Y se te ha ocurrido pensar que el mercado está descontando una recuperación económica para 2012?

Esa posibilidad cuadra muy bien con mis análisis, recuperación económica global hacia mayo de 2012.

Probablemente sin salir de la depresión, pero si una recuperación dentro de la recesión crónica en la que estaremos durante años.


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2010)

Entonces ¿mañana nos la pegamos? Ahora mismo la opción más tranquila sería apostar a que no se superan los 550-600 del ibex, puede que en la apertura nos acerquemos a la zona y nos dejen la posibilidad de plantear un stop relativamente económico. Vale la pena intentarlo, siempre con poco apalancamiento, porque un recorte podría ser inminente. Eso sí, por el momento nada indica que se haya reanudado la tendencia bajista de corto plazo y esta bajada podría servir para pillar impulso e ir un poco más arriba, a los 1.110 del S&P que decía Mulder. Para el ibex eso sería el espacio comprendido entre los 10.600 y los 10.850.

Me tiene mosca que el ibex no haya superado sus máximos cuando toda europa lo ha hecho. Deberíamos haber tocado ya los 10.600 para tener más seguridad en la caída, pero así es nuestro índice, se le han indigestado las subidas desde marzo, supongo, que se pegó un buen atracón alcista.

Mañana veremos.

PD: Yo también voy a la charla. Pinta muy, muy bien.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ni sé de que va esto ni de que van las bolitas :rolleye:
> 
> soi um isnorante hamijo



Las bolitas es el importe nominal de la deuda a pagar. A mayor pelota, mayor valor nominal. Cuanto más oscuro y negro sea el circulo, mayor peloton de deuda a pagar en el ejercicio.


----------



## Claca (17 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Suponte que tienes un negocio muy muy rentable, ok?. Pero no tienes pasta. De acuerdo.
> 
> Emites 1 bono de 1millon de €. Y pagas durante 5 años 50.000 en intereses. Y el 5º año, pagas el millon.
> 
> ...



¿Y no puede ser que lo hagan porque no tienen más remedio que intentarlo? Disparar con un cartucho vacío, simplemente porque resulta más reconfortante que la idea de quedarse de brazos cruzados ante el inevitable desenlance. Esta es una cuestión que siempre me ha despertado curiosidad, ¿qué impide a los gobiernos o bancos centrales seguir impulsando planes de estímulo económico, deuda, etc? Por poder, siempre pueden proponer e impulsar, pero llega un punto en el que sencillamente no surten efecto, porque, como he dicho antes, disparan con munición ya empleada, resultando en un gesto patético de cara a la galería, pero con efectividad nula y que posteriormente debería dejar 
paso al pánico al constatar la imposibilidad de plantear una salida al problema.

Yo en esto estoy con Mulder y Tonuel. No veo como el mercado podrá sortear los enormes agujeros de deuda y lograr que los precios sigan subiendo como si nada hubiera pasado. Ya sea por miedo o por obligación, creo que el dinero se quedará quietecito durante una buena temporada hasta que se estabilicen las condiciones de la economía mundial.

Y por supuesto el ibex pierde los mínimos de marzo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Pero esta emisión de deuda nueva de los bancos es un incremento de deuda o es una renovación de deuda? Un día ves que BBVA, SAN, etc... ha emitido bonos, preferentes.... a tipos actuales y al siguiente lees que han cancelado deuda "antigua" que estaba a tipos bastante más altos que los actuales.
> 
> Por otra parte los tipos no van a estar tan bajos como lo están actualmente, lo cual implica que ahora puedes comprar dinero barato aunque sea para después meterlo en deuda pública. ¿Se está acumulando?
> 
> ...



Bueno voy a intentar expresarme lo más claro posible. Que sea breve eso ya es harina de otro costal...

Mmm, a los bancos les interesa SIEMPRE endeudarse cuando los tipos estan al cero. A los mortales ya no tanto. Esto es porque...

*
El precio de un bono se calcula al actualizar los flujos de pago de ese bono. Esa actualización se hace mediante el descuento financiero (en capitalización simple o compuesta, según el vencimiento) de dichos flujos, y un tipo de interés.*

NOTA: Los precios de los bonos no es como las acciones que van en €. Un precio de un bono también cotiza en € o $, pero va sobre 100. %

¿Que quiere decir esto?, pues que si un bono, por ejemplo, cotiza a un precio de 80, quiere decir que estás comprando al bono a un precio del 80%, y que por tanto te rentará más que el nominal.

Parece imposible de entender, pero con un ejemplo se ve facil.

Ejemplo: Bono a 5 años a 5% interes nominal. Sale al mercado. Precio 100.

Pasa una semana. Por lo que sea... ya sea riesgo de quiebra o inflacionario, la peña se acojona, y vende muhcos bonos, ( en el mercado secundario, AIAF España).

Y ahora cotiza a 80%.

Pues entonces, los rendimientos de los intereses serán superiores... al 5% nominal, porque lo has comprado *BAJO PAR*.

Y a la inversa... suponte que los tipos bajan... la gente querrá percibir un 5% teoricamente sin riesgo o con menos riesgos que las acciones ( los accionistas cobrán después que los bonistas en caso de deuda), por lo que por tanto puede subir el precio del bono a 110, 120, etc.

Y que tiene que ver este rollo para lo que he contado al principio de que a los bancos les interesa endeudarse con tipos bajos ya nosotros no¿?.

Porque cuando suben los tipos de interés, bajan los bonos, además de la evidente flexibilidad que te da un deposito a plazo fijo, en comparación con los bonos.

Sube el tipo de interés al 5%... el precio de nuestro bono baja, y por lo tanto su cotización en el mercado secundario también. 

El bonista no palmará pasta si lo mantiene al vencimiento, recuperará el principal y tal, pero se puede quedar bailando con perdidas del 25% fácil.

Vamos, lo de siempre. *"LA RENTA FIJA NO ES TAN FIJA"*

Y hasta aqui viene la parte flower power de los bonos...(cara de la moneda A)

Y entonces... porque interesa endeudarse con intereses ALTOS a los particulares? Pues porque en un crédito, la esperanza será de pagar intereses menores a m/p, y también que el bien hipotecado será de mucho menor valor.

Y cual es la cara de la moneda B¿?.

Pues que dado que es un interés pactado, sobre el nominal, siempre se percibirá una cantidad fija, pero que en el caso de inflación de moderada a intensa, puede hacer que palmes dinero, no en nominal, pero real.

Ejemplo: Para mi la divisa mundial, no es ni el amero, ni el euro, es el oro. Suponte que tengo 1kg de oro en el año 2000. Valor 10.000€

A) Compro renta fija española al 5%, ( datos inventados), a 10 años. Y me pagan por lo tanto. 500€ al año durante 10 años. Y tengo al final 15.000€.

Aunque tengo una rentabilidad del 50%, el oro ha subido un 300%.

Esto es, que en el fondo he palmado el 50% en términos de oro...

Y esto está en perfecta sintonia con lo que están haciendo los chinos. Ya colgue un post en el que se hablaba de posibles lingotes te oro falso que les mandaron los americanos. 

La putada de la renta fija, es que a l/p es muy muy sensible a los tipos. Y aunque mantengan los tipos bajos, si hay inflación, la gente huirá de bonos.

Imagina que estás en Weimar, y hay inflación de un 5% anual. Cuanto crees que valdrian las obligaciones del Estado que renten el 5% religiosamente durante los próximos 30 años¿?...

Esa es la cara oscura de los bonos...


*Aclaración 1)* Cuando hablo de prima me refiero a comprar bajo par o sobre par. Si compras un bono bajo par lo compras con prima. Un bono cotiza bajo la par cuando su precio es menor a su valor según condiciones de emisión. La TIR es mayor que la tasa de cupón.

Y a la inversa; Un bono cotiza sobre la par cuando su precio es mayor a su valor según condiciones de emisión. La TIR es menor a la tasa de cupón.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Y se te ha ocurrido pensar que el mercado está descontando una recuperación económica para 2012?
> 
> Esa posibilidad cuadra muy bien con mis análisis, recuperación económica global hacia mayo de 2012.
> 
> *Probablemente sin salir de la depresión, pero si una recuperación dentro de la recesión crónica en la que estaremos durante años.*



Mmm... me temo Mulder, que ahi te has liado.

Creo que lo que quieres decir, es una recuperación búrsatil, pero dentro de una recesión economíca. Es decir recuperación con paro.



?.


No te suena raro¿?.

Lo que es es, una recesión con inflación. Estagflacion, que es justo lo que explicaba en el post de esta tarde.


Que es justo el escenario que yo cotemplo. El problema es que para mi la inflación es aumento de mortadelos ( cromos) circulando por el mundo... paridos por la FED hace un año y 3 meses, y para tí es la subida de precios, que se manifestará en 2012/13, consecuencia de lo anterior.


Ejemplo práctico. Meten Cafeteria manolo SA en bolsa. Cafetería manolo tiene ahora unas ventas de 1.000€. Pasan 4 años. Ahora manolo vende más o mismo los mismos cafés de antes, pero han subido de precio un 30% acumulado en 4 años. ( Os parecerá mucho, pero calcular la TIR de un café con leche en los ultimos 5 años y flipareis pepinillos...)


-. ¿ Que pasara con manolo SA en bolsa?. Subirá, porque a pesar de vender los mismos cafés, el importe neto de la cifra de negocios ha aumentado un 30%.

Y si viene inflación, teoricamente suben tipos, pero ya os digo yo, que para que suban los tipos al 5%, tendra que haber un IPC del 5.5% y una inflación REAL de subida de precios de bienes de consumo del 8%...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Y no puede ser que lo hagan porque no tienen más remedio que intentarlo? Disparar con un cartucho vacío, simplemente porque resulta más reconfortante que la idea de quedarse de brazos cruzados ante el inevitable desenlance. Esta es una cuestión que siempre me ha despertado curiosidad, ¿qué impide a los gobiernos o bancos centrales seguir impulsando planes de estímulo económico, deuda, etc? Por poder, siempre pueden proponer e impulsar, pero llega un punto en el que sencillamente no surten efecto, porque, como he dicho antes, disparan con munición ya empleada, resultando en un gesto patético de cara a la galería, pero con efectividad nula y que posteriormente debería dejar
> paso al pánico al constatar la imposibilidad de plantear una salida al problema.
> 
> Eso es justo lo que llamaba keynes la trampa de la liquidez. Que como ya por mucho que impriman no surte efectos, pues imprimen más... Y es justo lo que ocurre antes de una hiperinflación. En Weimar antes inflactar a lo bestia deflactaban, imprimeron un poquito... es sólo la puntita... no se dieron cuenta. Ergo nadie más se va enterar, imprimimos un poco más. Ya se enterán y queiren subidas de precios, entramos en espiral inflacionista, y el resto es historia.
> ...



Saludos...


----------



## Claca (18 Feb 2010)

Entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, lo que creo es que esta vez sencillamente se han pasado. Al contrario que lo acaecido en Weimar, actualmente todo el mundo es consciente de la situación y de las medidas que se han tomado, eso impide inflacionar. La gente no gastará y sin la complicidad de las masas los bancos centrales ya pueden inundar el mercado de papelitos que no servirá de nada. El crédito y el consumo se están reduciendo y como consecuencia más inmediata se evidenciará la debilidad de la economía, lo cual reforzará aún más la posición de ahorro de las familias alimentando el círculo y propiciando nuevas caídas en los precios y en la actividad comercial. Yo lo veo deflacionista al 100%.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

El temita se anima... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Feb 2010)

Buenos días, este es el gráfico que comenté ayer por la noche en el blog de Kujire...







Por cierto, nos hemos quedado a las puertas de nuevo mínimo en el cruce €/$... 

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2010)

¿ toca correccion hoy ?


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Hoy cierro pronto el chiringuito. A las 9:02 mi corto en rollover desde ayer a 10513 ha saltado en SP a 10450, duplicando mi objetivo de beneficio diario.

Y como si me muevo más seguro que la cago, prefiero dar el día por concluído. Estoy consiguiendo domesticar mi avaricia...


----------



## Claca (18 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,

Muy bueno el gráfico, LCASC. Estamos asistiendo a los últimos coletazos alcistas antes de volver a caer. La semana que viene lo veremos seguro. 

PD: Mulder ha clavado la apertura


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Hoy cierro pronto el chiringuito. A las 9:02 mi corto en rollover desde ayer a 10513 ha saltado en SP a 10450, duplicando mi objetivo de beneficio diario.
> 
> Y como si me muevo más seguro que la cago, prefiero dar el día por concluído. Estoy consiguiendo domesticar mi avaricia...



je je, No hay nada mejor que levantarse con un gap a favor y a las 09:05 tener el día hecho.:Aplauso:


Edito. Stoxx subiendo con fuerza y el Ibex ni se mueve ¿?


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

Me saltó el stop en Iberia... 0,006€ a la saca... ::



Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Edito. Stoxx subiendo con fuerza y el Ibex ni se mueve ¿?



Lo seguirá cuando vuelva a bajar, ya lo conoces


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

Estoy en liquidez... no puedorrrrl... no puedorrrrl... :´(


Saludos :´(


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

Para LCASC: ¿Estás diciendo con el gráfico que el rebote se acaba y volvemos para abajo? ( Es que el técnico no es mi fuerte :o )

Mulder !!! Dónde andas, dinos un primer objetivo del Stoxx hacia abajo, gracias. 

Pd Despúes de pasar en blanco el día de ayer no he podido esperar más, corto en 10450 con un par de minis.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Tonuel, me han confirmado que IBERIA puede ser interesante para cortos, opsss... acabo de leer que has cerrado la op?

Bankinter & POP....


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

Si mañana no fuera vencimiento le metia con lo gordo... :fiufiu:


esas criterias diossss..... :baba:



Saludos :cook:


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Tonuel, me han confirmado que IBERIA puede ser interesante para cortos, opsss... acabo de leer que has cerrado la op?
> 
> Bankinter & POP....



¿Bankinter y POP largos....? inocho:


A Iberia le puedo volver a meter... y desde más arriba... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Tu estás loco... has visto las posis manipuladas de compra en CRITERIA?

XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Si, me gustan para largos... BANKINTER & POP ... tienen un POP preparado... en modo on hold.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tu estás loco... has visto las posis manipuladas de compra en CRITERIA?
> 
> XDDDDDDDDD



Si... si le meto la envio al infierno... por eso estoy quieto... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, me gustan para largos... BANKINTER & POP ... tienen un POP preparado... en modo on hold.



ienso:



Saludos :cook:


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Estoy dudando donde entrar con 30k accs... BANKINTER tiene +mala leshe... para fuckear a los cortos... no?

XD


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy dudando donde entrar con 30k accs... BANKINTER tiene +mala leshe... para fuckear a los cortos... no?
> 
> XD



Si le metes avisa... yo casi entro antes a 5,95... :baba:


Saludos :cook:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Para LCASC: ¿Estás diciendo con el gráfico que el rebote se acaba y volvemos para abajo? ( Es que el técnico no es mi fuerte :o )
> 
> Mulder !!! Dónde andas, dinos un primer objetivo del Stoxx hacia abajo, gracias.
> 
> Pd Despúes de pasar en blanco el día de ayer no he podido esperar más, corto en 10450 con un par de minis.



Hola rosonero , para mi esto es un simple rebote dentro de la tendencia bajista que ya hemos iniciado. Si tuviese que ponerme largo/corto a un año vista, me pondría bajista, lo cual no quiere decir que sigamos subiendo un poco más a corto plazo. Hay que señalar que la MM200 del S&P anda hoy por los 1026 puntos, es decir, "técnicamente" seguimos por encima y por lo tanto alcistas, aunque para mi estemos inmersos ya en la OndaC o "desenlace final"... 

Saludos... y enhorabuena por tus últimas operaciones! :Aplauso:


----------



## pyn (18 Feb 2010)

mixtables, no puedo darte las gracias desde este equipo, pero la verdad que tus post sobre fundamentales y temas de economía en general son muy aclaradores, mil gracias por tus aportaciones.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Primera carga en 5.931 .10k.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Tienen activado un programa de trading... cada pocos segundos añade 8xx accs a mi posi de 10k en 5.913€


----------



## aksarben (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tienen activado un programa de trading... cada pocos segundos añade 8xx accs a mi posi de 10k en 5.913€



Lo estaba viendo y me estaba haciendo gracia


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Dentro de la familia botas!

Espero segunda carga...

PD: Me las ha vendido BARC & BOTAS BSN y KEP


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Dentro de la familia botas!
> 
> Espero segunda carga...
> 
> PD: Me las ha vendido BARC & BOTAS BSN y KEP




También estoy dentro... pero me ha entrado sólo una parte de la posi... 


Saludos 8:


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

La banca doméstica española vuelve a estar en el disparadero de los fondos que quieren ganar dinero con su caída en bolsa. Con las dudas sobre la solvencia de la economía española como telón de fondo, los *bajistas* han multiplicado sus apuestas en el último mes contra estas entidades. *Banesto, Sabadell y Bankinter* son las más afectadas con incrementos de más del 40%. El rally del que disfrutaron los bancos españoles en el arranque de año ha pasado a convertirse en pocas semanas en un espejismo. El *Índice de Servicios Financieros e Inmobiliarios ya pierde el 15%*, a pesar de que los resultados de 2009 convencieron en su mayoría al mercado. El inversor no se termina de fiar de la evolución de las cuentas para este ejercicio, donde mora y márgenes serán otra vez las piedras de toque. 
*Bankinter* se ha caracterizado en los últimos años por estar al margen de los tambaleos del mercado, en parte por ser blanco de hipotéticos movimientos corporativos, en parte por tener unos ratios de morosidad inferiores a la media. Esta etiqueta no ha impedido que en el último mes (18 de enero-17 de febrero) sus* títulos prestados suban un 48% hasta los 26,6 millones, un 5,6% del capital social*. La acción cae el 15% en 2010.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Has comprado a 5.94? se te han hecho solo 500?


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Has comprado a 5.94? se te han hecho solo 500?



a 5,926... y el barco ya se aleja... caguentodo...


Saludos 8:


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Las has comprado con CFDs? eso es otra cosa... entonces solo han sido muy poquitas a ese precio... desglosando las compras, sale MERR.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Las has comprado con CFDs? eso es otra cosa... entonces solo han sido muy poquitas a ese precio... desglosando las compras, sale MERR.



Si, lástima... bueno DP... te dejo al mando que tengo mucho curro... inocho:

A la otra le meto a mercado... como hacen los machotes... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Van a tener que comprarme mis accs +a 6.25€ .... estos malditos fondos.. que nos quieren hundir el país... modo P.B. ACTIVADO. XD


----------



## pyn (18 Feb 2010)

Este estironcito les ha quedado un poco corto, yo creía que subirían 1 poco más, al menos hasta los 10550 de ayer, se han quedado lejos. A ver si vuelven a la carga y me pongo corto más arriba.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

Joder con las Iberias... menuda palmada si las hubiera mantenido... ::


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2010)

Ya estamos otra vez dándonos con el hocico contra "la resistance" del 10550....


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

Dejémoslo subir señorehs... que desde más arriba se cae mejor... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## pyn (18 Feb 2010)

No me ha entrado la orden a 10550, que cabrones, no sé si harán otro intento, incluso superándo los 10550 y llegando a los 10600, estoy por meterle uno de los gordos... pero no me atrevo mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2010)

una y otra vez quiere perforar pero no puede... me recuerda a mí en mis años de residencia de estudiantes ::


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Tonuel ha llegado su pedido, confirme que le gusta el sabor. XD


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (18 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya estamos otra vez dándonos con el hocico contra "la resistance" del 10550....





No se si vale de nada, ¿has visto el NO-volumen?


----------



## pyn (18 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> una y otra vez quiere perforar pero no puede... me recuerda a mí en mis años de residencia de estudiantes



XDDDDD, que tiempos aquellos.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Venga que nos vamos ... los 6.00€ en BANKINTER .... los veo.. los veo!!!


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel ha llegado su pedido, confirme que le gusta el sabor. XD



Ha llegado perfectamente gracias..., que tiempos aquellos... :baba:



Saludos


----------



## pyn (18 Feb 2010)

Últimamente estoy en modo kernel panic y me fijo en tonterías, como comenté ayer, en los 6 minutos de la robasta de los futuros miniibex se negociaron 414 contratos. Si miramos el volumen, entre las 11:18 y las 11:21 hay una vela mucha más grande que el resto, miramos el volumen y... ¿cuántos contratos se negociaron? 438, huele a empalele de los leones ¿no?


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Que mal suena... INVERSORES IBERICOS AL RESCATE!!!



Los inversores de la Península Ibérica compraron el 33% de los EUR5.000 millones en bonos españoles al 4,65% y vencimiento en julio de 2025 que se vendieron el miércoles en una emisión sindicada, dijo el jueves el Tesoro español en un comunicado. 

Inversores franceses se hicieron con un 23% de la emisión, seguidos de los británicos e irlandeses, con un 16%. Otro 8% se dirigió a países escandinavos, mientras que inversores de Alemania y Austria compraron también un 8%, dijo el Tesoro. 

Según el tipo de inversor, los gestores de fondos compraron un 34% de la emisión, y las aseguradoras un 15%. Los fondos de pensiones se hicieron con un 5% y los bancos centrales adquirieron un 3%. 

De este modo, la mayor parte de la emisión fue suscrita por inversores de dinero real, indicó el Tesoro. Los inversores de dinero real son aquellos que mantienen los activos durante un período mayor de tiempo. 

Los bancos se hicieron con un 35% de la emisión, añadió. 

Página Web: www.tesoro.es


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2010)

> No se si vale de nada, ¿has visto el NO-volumen?



pues por increíble que te pueda parecer, mi plataforma (saxobank) no me ofrece el volumen, así que para consultarlo tengo que irme a bloomberg... y muchas veces entre la pereza y las prisas no lo hago, así que opero "tuerto", sin conocer la evolución del volumen.

tengo que encontrar alguna forma de mejorar esto.


----------



## Somos_Petroleo (18 Feb 2010)

*El Volumen es la clave*

El volumen es la clave:

-Sube en las bajadas y
-Baja en las subidas

Es decir: *BAJISTA*:rolleye:


----------



## Depeche (18 Feb 2010)

Es momento de ponerse corto en OHL,estoy seguro a 100% que es el momento,no pasará de 17 euros. Yo estoy pillado y no puedo tomar más posiciones, pero estoy convencido de que a partir de aquí empezará a bajar y podré recuperar, tengo la posición abierta a 15,79 pero creo que ser irá como mínimo a 14 la semana que viene.


----------



## Catacrack (18 Feb 2010)

Yo tambien voy corto, a ver si se deciden y nos la metemos de una vez.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La banca doméstica española vuelve a estar en el disparadero de los fondos que quieren ganar dinero con su caída en bolsa. Con las dudas sobre la solvencia de la economía española como telón de fondo, los *bajistas* han multiplicado sus apuestas en el último mes contra estas entidades. *Banesto, Sabadell y Bankinter* son las más afectadas con incrementos de más del 40%. El rally del que disfrutaron los bancos españoles en el arranque de año ha pasado a convertirse en pocas semanas en un espejismo. El *Índice de Servicios Financieros e Inmobiliarios ya pierde el 15%*, a pesar de que los resultados de 2009 convencieron en su mayoría al mercado. El inversor no se termina de fiar de la evolución de las cuentas para este ejercicio, donde mora y márgenes serán otra vez las piedras de toque.
> *Bankinter* se ha caracterizado en los últimos años por estar al margen de los tambaleos del mercado, en parte por ser blanco de hipotéticos movimientos corporativos, en parte por tener unos ratios de morosidad inferiores a la media. Esta etiqueta no ha impedido que en el último mes (18 de enero-17 de febrero) sus* títulos prestados suban un 48% hasta los 26,6 millones, un 5,6% del capital social*. La acción cae el 15% en 2010.




BK es la que mejor veo para cortos. Por algo será...


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Nada, nada... yo voy en contra de los fondos. XD


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (18 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> pues por increíble que te pueda parecer, mi plataforma (saxobank) no me ofrece el volumen, así que para consultarlo tengo que irme a bloomberg... y muchas veces entre la pereza y las prisas no lo hago, así que opero "tuerto", sin conocer la evolución del volumen.
> 
> tengo que encontrar alguna forma de mejorar esto.



Si aparece MULDER igual comenta algo al respecto. Yo no entiendo mucho, pero veo la tabla de invertia y me fijo en los millones de acciones que se negocian en SAN o en BBVA y me hago una idea. Y hoy, me parece y si me equivoco que me corrijan, que con el lunes que los usanos no operaron, me parece hoy un dia con volumen bajisimo.


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

He cargado un par de minis más en 10540, me precipité abriendo en 10450. A ver si nos vamos abajo de una vez, recupero y hasta saco algo de tajada. :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2010)

pregunta de hipernovato en futuros!!

yo tengo cuenta de valores en unoe y opero por internet, no tengo posibilidad de comprar minis ni maxis ¿ que me recomendais ? sobre todo que tengan comisiones bajitas y que se pueda operar por internet facilmente ( que no este caido cada dos por tes como me paso con alguno que otro que era un puto coñaxzo ).


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy he tenido asuntos que resolver que me han tenido fuera toda la mañana.

En este momento no veo dirección definida aunque yo apostaría a que hoy nos hacen bajar para hacer la carrerilla final del vencimiento. Aunque los leoncios se han dedicado a comprar durante toda la mañana hasta las 12, ahora se están girando a vendedores, habrá que ver si en la apertura gringa siguen así o tras los datos que tenemos antes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pregunta de hipernovato en futuros!!
> 
> yo tengo cuenta de valores en unoe y opero por internet, no tengo posibilidad de comprar minis ni maxis ¿ que me recomendais ? sobre todo que tengan comisiones bajitas y que se pueda operar por internet facilmente ( que no este caido cada dos por tes como me paso con alguno que otro que era un puto coñaxzo ).



me autocito ¿ nadie me recomienda nada ?? :


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me autocito ¿ nadie me recomienda nada ?? :



Aquí la mayoría opera con Interdin o R4, mira en sus webs y vete a la que te parezca mejor. Cada uno está contento con su broker.


----------



## Catacrack (18 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me autocito ¿ nadie me recomienda nada ?? :





Mulder dijo:


> Aquí la mayoría opera con Interdin o R4, mira en sus webs y vete a la que te parezca mejor. Cada uno está contento con su broker.



Yo no estoy contento con R4 asi que vete a irterdin. Sobretodo si quieres contratar futuros, tendras comisiones mas baratas y te solicitan menos garantias.


----------



## Interesado (18 Feb 2010)

Yo me acabo de abrir una cuenta con R4, si bien es cierto que Interdin tiene comisiones algo mejores y te deja apalancarte más (lo cual no sé si para un principiante es demasiado bueno), me pareció más completa la plataforma de R4.

Mi intención es estrenarme mañana con los CFDs aprovechando el subidón del vencimiento (que según mis cuentas debería ser el último impulso alcista antes de retomar las bajadas). ¿Sugerencias?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí la mayoría opera con Interdin o R4, mira en sus webs y vete a la que te parezca mejor. Cada uno está contento con su broker.



he abierto en renta 4 por telefono , me voy a sumar a comprar minis....entre todos a tirar el ibex 

muchas gracias mulder, tonuel y compañia, espero que me echeis una mano a no perder toda mi pasta en pocos dias xd


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

Vector Group Ltd. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Most Innovative Companies - Biotech | Pushing the Limits | Fast Company

Donde invierten los HF....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

Jackson Hewitt Tax Service Inc. - Google Finance

Esta si que es un chollo. Mirar el P/B, y P/S y el net proffit margin


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

Llevo 4 minis cortos a 10492.5 de media y esto parece que no dejará de guarrear hasta que salgan los datos de las 14:30. Me tiene de los nervios, creo que le pondre un SL en 10515 o 20 por si sale bueno el dato y que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Jackson Hewitt Tax Service Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Esta si que es un chollo. Mirar el P/B, y P/S y el net proffit margin



Buenas tardes.

Esta me encanta, voy a pillar unas cuantas... XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Esta me encanta, voy a pillar unas cuantas... XD



Luca, te viste el enlace a los fundamentales MS?.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Luca, te viste el enlace a los fundamentales MS?.



Nop..

Estoy out total la verdad... últimamente tengo que resolver problemas de millones de € en el trabajo con eso te lo digo todo...

Si me puedes pasar el enlace again se agradece...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Feb 2010)

Para las JTX yo pondría una orden de compra a 2,60 creo que va a ser ese el mínimo de hoy.

Teniendo en cuenta las futuras subidas de impuestos y lo cerca que está de minimos creo que tiene futuro....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nop..
> 
> Estoy out total la verdad... últimamente tengo que resolver problemas de millones de € en el trabajo con eso te lo digo todo...
> 
> Si me puedes pasar el enlace again se agradece...



Aqui los tienes, te paso diferentes análisis para una misma empresa. Es decir las diferentes alternativas de análisis que te ofrece la web, para por ejemplo Goldman.

GS Goldman Sachs Group Inc. stock quote price shares XNYS ? Morningstar
GS: Goldman Sachs Group, Inc. Stock Performance
GS: Goldman Sachs Group, Inc. Stock Report | Valuation Ratios
GS: Goldman Sachs Group, Inc. Stock Report | Key Ratios
GS: Goldman Sachs Group, Inc. Stock Report | Valuation Ratios
Shareholder Overview for GS Goldman Sachs Group Inc. including Fund Owner Activity, Style, Equity & Debt Ownership, and Enterprise Value

GS Goldman Sachs Group, Inc. debt, bond, rates, credit - Morningstar
:Baile:

Mira como mola el último...


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Llevo 4 minis cortos a 10492.5 de media y esto parece que no dejará de guarrear hasta que salgan los datos de las 14:30. Me tiene de los nervios, creo que le pondre un SL en 10515 o 20 por si sale bueno el dato y que sea lo que dios quiera.



Dejar que me autocite para decir aquello de:

_*Me encanta que los planes salgan bien*_


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

Se me vendieron las Bankinteres ellas solitas hace un rato a 5,974... ::


Lástima que hoy no pueda estar atento... porque es dia de plusvalias... :Baile:


Joder con las iberias... lástima que la fusión esté al caer... 


pito... pito...


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

Luca si recuerdas también hablé más o menos bien de Gas natural.

http://quote.morningstar.com/cf/quoteCommodity.aspx?symbol=NG&type=D1

Fíjate en el chart que aparece abajo del todo. son los vencimientos de futuros de Gas Natural para los próximos años. Fíjate también a que precios cotiza hoy GAS.MC, así como el P/B, y el P/S.

Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Luca si recuerdas también hablé más o menos bien de Gas natural.
> 
> quote Commodity ? MORNINGSTAR
> 
> ...



JTX se nos escapa!!!

2.69 0.00 (0.00%) 
Pre-market: 2.78 +0.09 (3.35%) 
Feb 18, 9:05AM EST si hace un buen gap al alza, esperemos que lo cierre para poder entrar.

Poner una orden en 2,69 es buena idea....

Miraré lo de GN pero chulibex sólo opero CFD y muy especulativamente a ultracorto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2010)

Joder las onty del infierno suben un 10% en el pre... a ver si es verdad y las largo ya!!!
Oncothyreon Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Joder las onty del infierno suben un 10% en el pre... a ver si es verdad y las largo ya!!!
> Oncothyreon Inc. - Google Finance




DP Chicharrazo Luca Certified 

Ponte un SP, si lo has pasado tanto tiempo mal, auganta un poco más, tienes el tipo de cambio a favor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

Creo que ya se ha comentado por aquí algo al respecto. Con los futuros del EX50 en Interdín no me pasa, pero con los del IBEX, ¿cómo es posible que mi orden esté entre 300 y que quedando sólo 1 siempre sea la mía?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Feb 2010)

Parece que los 1100 nos los vamos a merendar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Creo que ya se ha comentado por aquí algo al respecto. Con los futuros del EX50 en Interdín no me pasa, pero con los del IBEX, ¿cómo es posible que mi orden esté entre 300 y que quedando sólo 1 siempre sea la mía?



Nos leen...

Troyanos Peca Certified etc etc...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP Chicharrazo Luca Certified
> 
> Ponte un SP, si lo has pasado tanto tiempo mal, auganta un poco más, tienes el tipo de cambio a favor.



Las tengo con activo bank desde hace no se cuanto,solo se me queda la orden un dia y no se pueden poner stops... he metido orden de venta a lo mismo que las compre 5,68 creo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Creo que ya se ha comentado por aquí algo al respecto. Con los futuros del EX50 en Interdín no me pasa, pero con los del IBEX, ¿cómo es posible que mi orden esté entre 300 y que quedando sólo 1 siempre sea la mía?



Las ordenes que aparecen en el mini ibex son todas de coña,solo tienes que mirar el volumen de las que se hacen en cada tick,raramente pasan de 5 o 6.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Las tengo con activo bank desde hace no se cuanto,solo se me queda la orden un dia y no se pueden poner stops... he metido orden de venta a lo mismo que las compre 5,68 creo...



A qué cambio eur usd compraste? haz cuentas...

De todas maneras de los largos por lo menos estás saliendo sin palmar, bien por ti!


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

Fuera en 10450 finalmente con unas plusvalías decentes, ahora a esperar desde la barrera a los USA que bastante ya he arriesgado hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nos leen...
> 
> Troyanos Peca Certified etc etc...



Esa es la versión 1.1 del troyano.
La 1.0 es cuando el mercado tira justo en contra a la posición que acabas de abrir.

Se ve que lo van perfeccionando...


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

Guano time!

Abrochense el cinturón que vamos a proceder a un aterrizaje.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Nooooo!!! las ONTy no las vendas.. van a llegar a 7.00USD ...


----------



## pyn (18 Feb 2010)

¿guarro time por que mulder? ¿no habrás pulsado el botón colorao...?


----------



## Catacrack (18 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Guano time!
> 
> Abrochense el cinturón que vamos a proceder a un aterrizaje.



A ver si es verdad, deje una orden de compra y no me entro por poco y ahora ya casi no le saco beneficios a mis cortos.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Vamos a machacar a esos cortos.... BKT powah!!!


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿guarro time por que mulder? ¿no habrás pulsado el botón colorao...?



Bueno, a mediodía los leoncios estaban vendiendo y al inicio de la sesión en el S&P han vendido también pero ahora empiezan a comprar, justo tras poner el comentario.

De todas formas el S&P está muy cerca de 1100 y aun no hemos hecho una corrección coherente con el toque de ese nivel.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Feb 2010)

me meto en la calculadora de warrants de renta 4 y me he pegado un susto de la muerte


tengo unos call de indra comprados hace un par de semanas (estoy pillado)


y resulta que en la calculadora pone que el precio del subyacente es 14 (calor del call 0,31) cuando en estos momentos toca el 15 (valor del call 0,41)


Y extrañamente se están negociando los 2000 warrantas entre 0,30 y 0,31

cuando su valor en estos momentos es de 0,41


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

Ups! el S&P contado pasando el 1100, cuidadín que parece que aun no nos toca caer, de todas formas tenemos dos piedras delante, el 1102.5 y el 1105.

edito: El mini en 1100 de nuevo...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Nooooo!!! las ONTy no las vendas.. van a llegar a 7.00USD ...



Ya te digo que no las vendo.... estan en 5 dolares,vaya chicharros madre miaaaaa


----------



## pyn (18 Feb 2010)

Esto tiene pinta de perforar los 10550 e irnos a las nubes.


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2010)

entro...no he podido resistirme, corto en 10537, SL 10565, SP 10450.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

bufff tocados 1103 del S&P


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Wataru... ya mismo nos vamos de la manita en la cot... NVAX vs ARIAd ... quien llegará antes a los 3.00USD???

XD


----------



## Catacrack (18 Feb 2010)

Estan engañando, ahora es cuando las gacelas dudan cierran posiciones, iran a saltar stops y tiran de la cadena.


----------



## Claca (18 Feb 2010)

¡Por fin el ibex supera máximos! :_)


----------



## pyn (18 Feb 2010)

Ahí vienen.. rotos los 10560 a saltar stops vamos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

Yo estoy corto EX50 a 2776 con los dodotis puestos


----------



## Claca (18 Feb 2010)

Hasta los 600 debería ser un caminado minado, muy difícil de superar. ¿Son cortos? Para mí sí. El stop está al lado y no se superaran si el S&P no empuja algo más. Además nos deben algo más de recorte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> entro...no he podido resistirme, corto en 10537, SL 10565, SP 10450.



El contado ha tocado los 10568... ojalá no te haya saltado, era muy buena operación... :ouch:

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2010)

El hideputa puto me ha saltado, ya puedes apostar ::

pero tanto confiaba en esta operación que la he vuelto a abrir inmediatamente ... gracias al SL apenas si he perdido cuatro perras.

ahora parece que sí funciona como yo esperaba... hasta que me la vuelvan a joder claro.


edito: puf, este cabrón no termina de querer romper hacia abajo... estoy por cerrar con mis 90 euretes escasos de ganancias y pirarme por ahí.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

Criteria ha roto resistencias... :S


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)




----------



## Catacrack (18 Feb 2010)

Yo no uso stops porque siempre me los saltan, el problema es que el stop mental me llega cuando el daño ya es de muchos €uros. Y siempre termino cerrando en la punta cuando luego habria recuperado e incluso ganado.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Criteria ha roto resistencias... :S
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Vuelve a los 3,22 bonita... ven con papá... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## pyn (18 Feb 2010)

Pues yo desde que perdí un 10% del efectivo de la cuenta en 2 operaciones, el SL es lo siguiente que hago nada más coger posición. Eso sí, la última caída que ha tenido el ibex, sí sí esa del 10% en 2 días, ¿a que no sabéis quién puso un SL justo en el punto donde se dio la vuelta?


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2010)

Para mí el stop mental es un riesgo tremendo. Choca frontalmente contra la avaricia, que es una cualidad inherente al ser humano. 

Hay que tener mucha autodisciplina para ejecutar un stop mental, sobre todo cuando la avaricia se combina con otra de las cualidades humanas, la arrogancia ("ya sabía yo que ponerse cortos era lo suyo, soy un máquina, vamos, que sigan llegando las plusvalías, sólo un poquito más").

Precisamente yo uso el SL como última línea de defensa para forzarme a mí mismo a salir. El stop mental rara vez me ha hecho ganar dinero, antes bien, todo lo contrario.


----------



## Claca (18 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo no uso stops porque siempre me los saltan, el problema es que el stop mental me llega cuando el daño ya es de muchos €uros. Y siempre termino cerrando en la punta cuando luego habria recuperado e incluso ganado.



Mi diagnóstico: exceso de apalancamiento. 

A la larga se gana más con dos minis que con un contrato gordo (por no decir que se sufre mucho menos). Para mí todo son ventajas, hasta puedes permitirte plantear operaciones a medio plazo con stops muy holgados. Piensa que 30 puntos del plus dan para 300 puntos de un mini, eso son muchas operaciones ganadoras si sabes interpretar bien el mercado.

PD: He cerrado uno de los cortos que he abierto hace un rato (llevaba dos). El otro lo dejo como boleto de lotería por si se deciden por un recorte más profundo. Es algo que hago a menudo y que permite mucha flexibilidad en la gestión de la posición, a parte del impacto psicológico que supone saber que ya estás en verde.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

jojojo.. que cabrones... ¿hasta dónde quieren subir las criterias...? ienso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## pyn (18 Feb 2010)

Por cierto don pepito se acuerda de esta:

Vion Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance

Alguien la rescató hace unas semanas porque había subido un 500% o algo así, al día siguien bajo más xDDD y a dia de hoy sigue bajando. A esta sólo la veo en movimientos de +-10% en adelante.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo no uso stops porque siempre me los saltan, el problema es que el stop mental me llega cuando el daño ya es de muchos €uros. Y siempre termino cerrando en la punta cuando luego habria recuperado e incluso ganado.



El stop mental es algo que tienes que establecer antes de entrar o enseguida que has entrado, no cuando tienes una imagen mental del dinero volatilizado.

Si no lo recuerdas apúntalo en un papel o donde sea.

edito: si te lo saltan espera un poco, si ves que no recupera sal a mercado, si recupera pues aguanta, pero sigue manteniendo la alerta y salte si lo vuelve a pasar.

edito2: el stop mental es para que no te lo salten automáticamente en ese lugar donde se rebota, tenlo en cuenta. También para que los leoncios no vean hasta donde tienes previsto aguantar la posición si va mal.


----------



## Catacrack (18 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Mi diagnóstico: exceso de apalancamiento.
> 
> A la larga se gana más con dos minis que con un contrato gordo (por no decir que se sufre mucho menos). Para mí todo son ventajas, hasta puedes permitirte plantear operaciones a medio plazo con stops muy holgados. Piensa que 30 puntos del plus dan para 300 puntos de un mini, eso son muchas operaciones ganadoras si sabes interpretar bien el mercado.



Sera lo mismo porque para ganar 1000€ con un mini te puedes tirar todo un mes y con el grande te lo sacas en una mañana. Arriesgando mas dinero ganas mas o pierdes mas, arriesgando poco ganas poco o pierdes poco.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Esa está dead... es OTC.... nada que hacer, además están en quiebra.


----------



## Claca (18 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Sera lo mismo porque para ganar 1000€ con un mini te puedes tirar todo un mes y con el grande te lo sacas en una mañana. Arriesgando mas dinero ganas mas o pierdes mas, arriesgando poco ganas poco o pierdes poco.



Hombre... yo creo que no es lo mismo en el momento en el que el grado de acierto viene determinado también por el margen que te permite un stop. Piensa cuantas operaciones te hubieran salido bien con 10 puntos de margen, cuantas con 30, cuantas con 50, cuantas con 100, etc...

Lo que está claro es que si se te da bien esto ganarás mucho más dinero con un plus que con un mini, pero, como en todo, a veces el material empleado por los profesionales resulta contraproducente si lo usan los novatos. Para aprender a ir en bici primero te meten las ruedecillas; está claro que la experiencia no es comparable con ir sin ningún tipo de ayuda, la velocidad que se consigue, etc, pero sin ellas las primeras hostias que te meterías tan siquiera al intentar montar te quitarían la idea de aprender a ir en bici de la cabeza rápidamente, lo darías por imposible. 

A lo mejor es que soy muy pobre, pero yo con 100 euros diarios de beneficio me daría por satisfecho.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (18 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El stop mental es algo que tienes que establecer antes de entrar o enseguida que has entrado, no cuando tienes una imagen mental del dinero volatilizado.
> 
> Si no lo recuerdas apúntalo en un papel o donde sea.
> 
> ...




¿Que pasa, los leoncios son como San Fermin, o que?

Lo digo porque cuando vaN a correr delante de los toros cantan lo de "... y como *San Fermin, que todo lo ve, *te bendecira, te bendecira, te bendecira, riau-riau".


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

Entraria largo, estamos en los 1101 del SP... 



o quizá corto... ienso:


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2010)

100 euros diarios es el "mínimo minimorum" para que esto merezca la pena, en mi opinión. Eso son 2000 brutos al mes, menos el 21% (nueva tributación para los rendimientos dinerarios), te queda un sueldito de 1600 euros netos al mes.

Que no digo que sea moco de pavo, máxime como están las cosas hoy en día... pero honestamente, esta "profesión" tiene mucho stress y sufrimiento para unos resultados tan, digamos, discretos como son 1600€.

Sobre todo para los que operamos intradía, que no somos como los medio/largo plazo (esos largan una operación con margen amplio y a correr los días). El intradía exige un trabajo casi constante, y los goterones de sudor son moneda común de cambio.

Con un beneficio objetivo de 200 brutos / dia, empiezo a verlo.


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Hombre... yo creo que no es lo mismo en el momento en el que el grado de acierto viene determinado también por el margen que te permite un stop. Piensa cuantas operaciones te hubieran salido bien con 10 puntos de margen, cuantas con 30, cuantas con 50, cuantas con 100, etc...
> 
> Lo que está claro es que si se te da bien esto ganarás mucho más dinero con un plus que con un mini, pero, como en todo, a veces el material empleado por los profesionales resulta contraproducente si lo usan los novatos. Para aprender a ir en bici primero te meten las ruedecillas; está claro que la experiencia no es comparable con ir sin ningún tipo de ayuda, la velocidad que se consigue, etc, pero sin ellas las primeras hostias que te meterías tan siquiera al intentar montar te quitarían la idea de aprender a ir en bici de la cabeza rápidamente, lo darías por imposible.
> 
> *A lo mejor es que soy muy pobre, pero yo con 100 euros diarios de beneficio me daría por satisfecho.*



Totalmente de acuerdo, aquí otro pobre de los minis. Teniendo en cuenta que el Ibex se mueve casi siempre más de 200 puntos, teóricamente, no parece tan difícil sacarle unos cienes de euros con 2-3-4 minis.

100€ x 20 días bursarios al mes (- 19%) hacen un sobre sobresueldo bastante decente pero incluso un objetivo tan poco ambicioso es difícil de conseguir.


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2010)

> no parece tan difícil sacarle unos cienes de euros con 2-3-4 minis.



4 minis es un multiplicador más que decente. Yo uso normalmente de 3 a 5, y creo que con eso y un poquito de cuidado puedes hacer alguna cosilla graciosa.


----------



## Interesado (18 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, aquí otro pobre de los minis. Teniendo en cuenta que el Ibex se mueve casi siempre más de 200 puntos, teóricamente, no parece tan difícil sacarle unos cienes de euros con 2-3-4 minis.
> 
> 100€ x 20 días bursarios al mes (- 19%) hacen un sobre *sobre*sueldo bastante decente pero incluso un objetivo tan poco ambicioso es difícil de conseguir.



+1.

Pero si estamos hablando de conseguir 100€/sesión de media, con un porcentaje de aciertos razonable eso implica ir a buscar los 150-200€/dia.

No es imposible, y está claro que va con el capital que quieras meter y el riesgo que quieras asumir (a base de apalancarse), pero para vivir de esto, sin sacar 2000€ mesuales de media, no lo veo para nada.

Yo si le saco 500€/mes me doy con un canto en los dientes, pero tampoco es que pretenda vivir de esto.


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes, no se si lo habréis puesto ants pero: (by Cárpatos)

12:23:25 h. 
Sospechoso... [Imprimir] 

¿Saben los dos strikes que dejan más opciones fuera de dinero que es lo que le interesa a las manos fuertes en DAX y Eurostoxx? El 5.700 en el Dax y el 2.800 en eurostoxx, casi exactamente donde están ahora tras la subida curiosa de los últimos días. Algo sospechoso...


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> +1.
> 
> Pero si estamos hablando de conseguir 100€/sesión de media, con un porcentaje de aciertos razonable eso implica ir a buscar los 150-200€/dia.
> 
> ...



Hablaba de sobresueldo justamente para señalar que no sería para vivir de esto exclusivamente.


----------



## Interesado (18 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no se si lo habréis puesto ants pero: (by Cárpatos)
> 
> 12:23:25 h.
> Sospechoso... [Imprimir]
> ...



Acaso puede tener algo que ver con lo de que las manos fuertes siguen vendedoras, pero menos... no ¿estarán haciendo window dressing de cara al vencimiento?

En el IBEX coincide bastante con Microbolsa: El precio del dolor (II).

En el ibex estamos dónde tenemos que estar y no va a ir mucho más allá.

Mañana pegará un último estirón, lo dejarán de aguantar y el rebote será historia. A mi me coincide bastante con este último rebote forzado a base de gaps y con los movimientos que va describiendo Mulder de los leoncios, que dan toda la impresión de esconder una subida "planificada".


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

Como cada tarde el Ibex en su calentón final resistiéndose a caer e incluso yendo a máximos.

Si es que dan unas ganas de meterle !!!!!!!!

Edito. Joer, ahora me fijo que el Stoxx también está igual de_ caliente_


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, no se si lo habréis puesto ants pero: (by Cárpatos)
> 
> 12:23:25 h.
> Sospechoso... [Imprimir]
> ...



Lo he leído esta mañana y no lo he entendido, explícalo por favor. 

Recuerde que "semos muxos noobs en el aforo hamijo".


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Acaso puede tener algo que ver con lo de que las manos fuertes siguen vendedoras, pero menos... no ¿estarán haciendo window dressing de cara al vencimiento?
> 
> En el IBEX coincide bastante con Microbolsa: El precio del dolor (II).
> 
> ...



Vencimientos se que hay hoy y mañana, pero no se que día serán los de 2800 y 5700 que indica. Si fuera para hoy, tendría claro que a las 17:35 habrá superado esa barrera, pero como no se si son hoy o mañana, pues no se que hacer.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿Que pasa, los leoncios son como San Fermin, o que?
> 
> Lo digo porque cuando vaN a correr delante de los toros cantan lo de "... y como *San Fermin, que todo lo ve, *te bendecira, te bendecira, te bendecira, riau-riau".



Los leoncios tienen sistemas para establecer entradas y stops, hasta yo puedo ver como se hace la entrada y se pone el stop un poco más allá.

Es teóricamente fácil verlo, yo una vez hasta me hice software que analizaba el libro de órdenes a ver si 'cazaba' esas entradas y funcionaba bastante bien.

Pero es estresante analizar eso.


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Voy a probar la subasta mágica de BANKINTER... será verdad lo que dicen?

XD


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Pues parece que los vencimientos son para hoy...


----------



## Claca (18 Feb 2010)

A mí ya me han echado del último mini que me quedaba. Pensaba cerrarlo de todos modos, porque ni loco me quedo abierto con una posi que no sea muy ganadora.

A ver mañana qué hacen con el vencimiento.


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo he leído esta mañana y no lo he entendido, explícalo por favor.
> 
> Recuerde que "semos muxos noobs en el aforo hamijo".



Básicamente, que si pasa por encima de 2800 en el eurostoxx y de 5700 en el dax, muchos contratos pasan a valer cero, y los market makers no han de pagar por ellos.

Y Cárpatos dice que la mejor posición para ellos es por encima de esos valores.

Cada vez tengo más claro que el vencimeinto que se refiere es hoy y que van a subir de ahí de aquí a fin de sesión


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> 100 euros diarios es el "mínimo minimorum" para que esto merezca la pena, en mi opinión. Eso son 2000 brutos al mes, menos el 21% (nueva tributación para los rendimientos dinerarios), te queda un sueldito de 1600 euros netos al mes.
> 
> Que no digo que sea moco de pavo, máxime como están las cosas hoy en día... pero honestamente, esta "profesión" tiene mucho stress y sufrimiento para unos resultados tan, digamos, discretos como son 1600€.
> 
> ...



Yo considero que un buen dia es cuando gano de 140 euros para arriba, muchas veces puedo ganar más del doble que eso pero hay dias en que no llegas o pierdes.

El resultado a final de mes es lo que verdaderamente cuenta, es mejor no obsesionarse con el resultado diario.


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

La única duda que me queda ya es si cerrar largos en subasta y quedarme con cortos, o directamente quedarme fuera también en subasta


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Vaya hombre! se me han quedado en 10569 sin hacer. Leñe!

Edit: Pues nada, me quedo largo para mañana, aunque no me haga demasiada gracia.

Saludos y buenas tardes!


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

Yo estaba corto en 10555 y lo he cerrado en 10550. Prefiero ir a la ruleta del casino y jugármela a rojo o negro que dejar un futuro abierto al cierre


----------



## pollastre (18 Feb 2010)

> es mejor no obsesionarse con el resultado diario.



De acuerdo contigo, pero un apunte sobre esto:

si tu resultado diario (media diaria) no va cumpliendo, eso puede empujarte a ir asumiendo cada vez riesgos mayores en tus operaciones según se acerca final de mes, por aquello de "a ver si promedio o compenso los días que no he cubierto objetivo" (avaricia: psicología pura).

A su vez, el relajar tus niveles de riesgo puede provocar que en un momento dado te den un hostión de dimensiones homéricas, con lo cual entras en barrena de pérdidas.

Este "curro" tiene más peligro que Chuck Norris en una cristalería....


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

Una de mis últimas compras:

Molecular Insight Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Claca (18 Feb 2010)

Resultado Robasta:

10.574,20 +75,60 +0,7201%


----------



## donpepito (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy con mis aventuras americanas... DDSS
> ANPI NVAX RTIX BDSI ALDR *MIPI *LGND RGEN TTHI



Del 17 de FEBRERO...


----------



## Claca (18 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Del 17 de FEBRERO...



Jojojo y nosotros hablando de conseguir 100 euros al día...


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

También me quedo fuera aunque me he quedado con las ganas de dejar aunque fuera solo un mini corto en 10560 pero con los vencimientos por en medio no me la he jugado :cook:.

Por cierto hoy cumplo justo con ese mínimo Mulderiano de los 140 € positivos. Para un novato como yo que combina el intradía con el cuidado de un bebé de tres meses es toda una satisfacción acabar en verde un par de días seguidos.

Pd. Lo que tengo que dejar es de intradiar en días de trabajo que no estoy en la oficina, o que estoy en la oficina asfixiado de trabajo, por que siempre es caótico y casi siempre acabo palmando.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo, pero un apunte sobre esto:
> 
> si tu resultado diario (media diaria) no va cumpliendo, eso puede empujarte a ir asumiendo cada vez riesgos mayores en tus operaciones según se acerca final de mes, por aquello de "a ver si promedio o compenso los días que no he cubierto objetivo" (avaricia: psicología pura).
> 
> ...



Eso me pasaba a mi antes, ahora lo que interpreto es que hay un error en mi planteamiento o se ha producido una situación nueva que mis sistemas podrían no haber contemplado o incluso que he interpretado mal mis datos.

Es decir, aprendo del estropicio y como en ese momento se que estoy cometiendo errores rebajo la carga que le meto al siguiente valor, si va conforme a lo previsto aumento la carga, sino pues aunque me equivoque palmo menos que antes.

Es decir, si se palma lo primero que hay que hacer es reducir exposición y buscar una causa al error que se ha cometido, no buscar compensar y equilibrar lo perdido. Esto último es de auténticos novatos


----------



## locojaen (18 Feb 2010)

pregunta de novato: aprox. en con que rango de € operais?.

poco a poco estoy aprendiendo y antes de intentar nada quiero ir cerrando dudas.

es decir, con que cantidad recomendais meterse? unos 1000€ por operacion?
mas o menos que cantidad total manejais... 10000€?


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy ha terminado con saldo netamente positivo.

- Han comprado desde la apertura hasta las 12.
- Han vendido desde las 12 a las 15:30.
- A las 15:30 han metido un buen paquetón de compra, pero han vendido la mitad a las 16:00.
- A las 17:00 se han puesto compradores de nuevo.

No tengo resultados en la robasta si no filtro bastante, igual que ayer, me sale que han comprado pero muy poco. Lo que ocurre es que si filtro mucho ya estoy casi viendo operaciones de los pezqueñines, así que dejemoslo en que para mañana esperan gap al alza pero con ciertas dudas al no haber metido órdenes al final de la sesión.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

Doctor, lo de hoy también lo vaticinó el domingo. Esta semana de momento: 3 de 4. Gratz!


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Una pregunta para los interdineros, tienen posibilidad de ver gráficas desde la web o hay que usar visualchart a la fuerza?


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

SP pasando los 1103... al final parece que he tenido suerte al no venderseme los largos en 10569 

Por encima de 1105 puede haber festivalazo por cierre de cortos


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

1105,59, ahora debería venir la traca buena hacia arriba..., recorrido hasta 1120


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> SP pasando los 1103... al final parece que he tenido suerte al no venderseme los largos en 10569
> 
> Por encima de 1105 puede haber festivalazo por cierre de cortos



Pues ahí ya los tienes....


----------



## sapito (18 Feb 2010)

locojaen dijo:


> pregunta de novato: aprox. en con que rango de € operais?.
> 
> poco a poco estoy aprendiendo y antes de intentar nada quiero ir cerrando dudas.
> 
> ...



Hola, creo que deberías hacer operaciones que no queden por debajo del mínimo de comisión.

Por ejemplo, yo uso CFD y me cobran una comisión de 0.1% sobre el subyacente con un mínimo de 5 euros.
Si el subyancente es de 5000 me cobran 5, si es 2000, me cobran 5 igualmente.

Y si vas con mil euros, estás pagando 5 al vender y 5 al compra, ya palmas un 1% en la operación solo por la compra/venta. Con 5000 euros, sería un 0.2%. 
Es decir, funcionando por debajo del mínimo, te puteas adicionalmente.

Con los CFD no te hace falta tener 5k en la cuenta del broker para poder pillar subyacentes por valor de 5k, pero el % que tienes que tener varía con el broker y con el valor en cuestión.

Si usas acciones en lugar de CFD...es más o menos la misma idea...


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Una pregunta para los interdineros, tienen posibilidad de ver gráficas desde la web o hay que usar visualchart a la fuerza?



Tienes que usar tu plataforma de gráficos y tiempo real, ellos no te los dan.


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tienes que usar tu plataforma de gráficos y tiempo real, ellos no te los dan.



No te dan ni TR? :8: Y cuando vas a poner una orden de compra/venta, no ves el precio actual???


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> No te dan ni TR? :8: Y cuando vas a poner una orden de compra/venta, no ves el precio actual???



Bueno, me refería solo a gráficos, el tiempo real si que es gratuito y además mil veces mejor que en otros brokers como R4.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> 1105,59, ahora debería venir la traca buena hacia arriba..., recorrido hasta 1120



Pues yo creo que falta una corrección antes de los 1120, el Stoxx también tenía objetivo en 2800 y aun no ha llegado, pero le queda muy poco.


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que falta una corrección antes de los 1120, el Stoxx también tenía objetivo en 2800 y aun no ha llegado, pero le queda muy poco.



Con un cierre por encima de 1105 creo que mañana pueden ir a probar los 1120, recuerda que estamos en semana de vencimientos y suelen ser por lo general alcistas hasta el final


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2010)

Y el EUR/USD ahí clavado en 1,36.
El EUROSTOXX y el S&P subiendo, y yo larga en eurodolar. Ya es mala suerte...


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

Podría ser peor. Corto en EX50 a 2790 y esto no para de subir jajajajajja


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

ahí está la manita de última hora... DJ 10406,5


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Con un cierre por encima de 1105 creo que mañana pueden ir a probar los 1120, recuerda que estamos en semana de vencimientos y suelen ser por lo general alcistas hasta el final



Lo habitual en los gringos el dia de vencimiento es hacer el máximo en apertura y girarse hacia abajo, evidentemente no siempre es así, pero habitual si.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2010)

Joder como me han dejado los yankis jajajaja


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Joder como me han dejado los yankis jajajaja



Si es que te falta un palo para poder tocar largos


----------



## Interesado (18 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo habitual en los gringos el dia de vencimiento es hacer el máximo en apertura y girarse hacia abajo, evidentemente no siempre es así, pero habitual si.



¿Sería razonable empezar a meter cortos después de la apertura usana o esperamos al lunes? ¿Le ves continuidad al rebote más allá del vencimiento?


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Sería razonable empezar a meter cortos después de la apertura usana o esperamos al lunes? ¿Le ves continuidad al rebote más allá del vencimiento?



Perdona, ¿Tú no eras al que cerraron el primer mini por vencimientos?

No recuerdo quien fue...

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si es que te falta un palo para poder tocar largos



Que vaaaaaaaaaaa
Elijo muelte mil veces antes que estar largo al lado del botas y bernanke


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Que vaaaaaaaaaaa
> Elijo muelte mil veces antes que estar largo al lado del botas y bernanke



Paciencia... todo llega, pero antes te veo sentado con un plato... )

Un saludo


----------



## Interesado (18 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Perdona, ¿Tú no eras al que cerraron el primer mini por vencimientos?
> 
> No recuerdo quien fue...
> 
> Un saludo



Nop. Yo voy con warrants, pero me vencen el mes que viene y de momento los tengo en verde.

Los minis me quedan grandes de momento.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Paciencia... todo llega, pero antes te veo sentado con un plato... )
> 
> Un saludo



Jooooder no me digas eso,que no veas que frio hace en Madrid estos dias,weno me voy a emborrachuzar un rato que es Jueves,si alguien se pasa por el sunflowers le invito a unas copas :8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

1105,75 cierre del futuro S&P. Mañana rocket jump. Que alguien le pase un palo a HL, hay que abrir largos 

A qué hora comienza a cotizar el EX50? Me quedé abierto con un corto en 2790 :S


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 1105,75 cierre del futuro S&P. Mañana rocket jump. Que alguien le pase un palo a HL, hay que abrir largos
> 
> A qué hora comienza a cotizar el EX50? Me quedé abierto con un corto en 2790 :S



De 7:50 a 8 :00 hay subasta, así que puedes hacer lo que quieras con el stoxx a partir de las 8 :00

Por cierto, el futuro del SP cerró en 1104,25, y ahora mismo ya esta subiendo el el after, lo puedes ver aquí (copia el link y ábrelo en una ventana nueva que sino no va)

Pero sí, creo y confío en que mañana habrá rocket jump en apertura


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (18 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 1105,75 cierre del futuro S&P. Mañana rocket jump. Que alguien le pase un palo a HL, hay que abrir largos
> 
> A qué hora comienza a cotizar el EX50? Me quedé abierto con un corto en 2790 :S



A las 8 hora zulu!!!


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Bajadón del euro a lo bruto, que pasa?


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Acaban de bajar el futuro del stoxx de 2792 a 2774 en 1 minuto!!!!!! que está pasando?


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

El futuro del SP de 1107,5 a 1100,2 también en 1 minuto


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Bajadón del euro a lo bruto, que pasa?



No sé, pero me dueleeeee
Menudos bandazos, no entiendo nada.


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

stoxx en 2772 y sp 1099,8

link aquí Godmode-Trader Index Tool: L&SAX, Midcaps-Index ...


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

2767 y 1097,5...


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

eur/usd 1,35440


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2010)

EURO A 1,3540 Y BAJANDO
¿Qué cojones pasaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

Buenas noches a todos:

Echen un vistazo a estos links:

quote Commodity ? MORNINGSTAR

La primera gráfica, es el intradía, pero la segunda ya es los diferentes precios para los diferentes vencimientos.

Y ahora estos chart. Estoy informandome de los emisores y la capitalización.

ETFS LEV WHEAT ETFS LEVERAGED WHEAT - Google Finance


ETF Securities

Y esto, si es subida de precio...


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Que está pasando????


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

eur/usd 1,35017 :8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

ole ole ole


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Que está pasando????



El euro ha llegado a bajar de 1,35.
Tengo miedo.
Y sudores fríos.

Ahora recupera. 1,3572.
Los MM están de botellón.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Jooooder no me digas eso,que no veas que frio hace en Madrid estos dias,weno me voy a emborrachuzar un rato que es Jueves,si alguien se pasa por el sunflowers le invito a unas copas :8:



Coño!, vas al Sunflowers?


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

vaya bandazos, eur/usd 1,35567, sp 1099,5 sx50 2772


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

1,35380 2774,5 1100,5


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

La FED ha subido tipos de descuento!!!! Del 0.5 a 0.75.

U.S. Stock Futures Drop After Fed Raises Its Discount Rate


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La FED ha subido tipos de descuento!!!!
> 
> U.S. Stock Futures Drop After Fed Raises Its Discount Rate



¿Y por qué baja el euro?
¿Y por qué no puedo entrar al blog de Kujire?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

PowerShares DB Agriculture Fund - Google Finance

Este de aqui si parece más o menos de fiar. No es sólo trigo, tienen más comodites


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y por qué baja el euro?
> ¿Y por qué no puedo entrar al blog de Kujire?



Porque suben los tipos de dólar, se aprecia la moneda.

Creo que Kujire actualiza la web cuando cierra WS. Eso o....... iba muy apalancada a corto y ha cerrado muy arriba.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> De 7:50 a 8 :00 hay subasta, así que puedes hacer lo que quieras con el stoxx a partir de las 8 :00
> 
> Por cierto, el futuro del SP cerró en 1104,25, y ahora mismo ya esta subiendo el el after, lo puedes ver aquí (copia el link y ábrelo en una ventana nueva que sino no va)
> 
> Pero sí, creo y confío en que mañana habrá rocket jump en apertura



Pues a las 22:30 (y según ese gráfico) se ha ido directo hacia el 1095, ahora está rebotando levemente en 1097, pero vaya ostiazo repentino, a más de uno le habrá pillado con el paso cambiado.

Por cierto, gracias por el link, muy util


----------



## Catacrack (18 Feb 2010)

Esto no es nada, necesito mas sangre.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

Si suben los tipos, entonces si que me paso a la acera de los cortos. :cook:


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a las 22:30 (y según ese gráfico) se ha ido directo hacia el 1095, ahora está rebotando levemente en 1097, pero vaya ostiazo repentino, _a más de uno le habrá pillado con el paso cambiado_.
> 
> Por cierto, gracias por el link, muy util



Que te voy a contar...


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Ya podían haber subido los tipos ayer, que me quedé corto. Hoy me había quedado largo grrrrrrr


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2010)

Los cocos saben lo que hacen...

están zampándose gacelillas un día tras otro...


----------



## Catacrack (18 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los cocos saben lo que hacen...
> 
> están zampándose gacelillas un día tras otro...



Me encanta este hilo )


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que te voy a contar...



Yo llevo corto en un valor del Ibex desde hace un par de días y palmando (aunque poco), hoy teníamos que haber cerrado el dia bajando mucho y no ha sido así.

Esta semana está siendo demasiado alcista para lo que tenía previsto y no lo veía lógico, algunos análisis de timing también me estaban fallando...manipulación descarada para llegar a este final querían que nos pusiéramos todos largos, enseñarnos la patita y...¡llevarnos al huerto!

Esta tarde he estado a punto de ponerme largo también pero al final no ha llegado a mi precio de entrada.


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

BREAKING NEWS 2/18 1630 ET: Federal Reserve Raises Discount Rate to 0.75%


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

Lo curioso es que no había un solo rumor sobre este tema. Creo que ha pillado a todo el mundo fuera de juego.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

*No se preocupen... que mañana volverá a salir el sol...*


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo curioso es que no había un solo rumor sobre este tema. Creo que ha pillado a todo el mundo fuera de juego.



Kuji lo avisó ayer... u antes de ayer.

Menudo susto al ver el euro... digo alegría ^^! sorry Peca

Que por cierto se ha quedado corta con 40 minis... creo que va a tener el mes echo...


----------



## rosonero (18 Feb 2010)

Menudo percal se ha liado con la subida de interés de los USA. La subidita vencimientil al carajo y parece que mañana finalmente amanecerá el Ibex más o menos donde se quedó.

Osea que tanto, tanto ...pa' na.


----------



## carvil (18 Feb 2010)

Buenas noches 


Pasaba a saludar al hilo 


Yalodeciayoismo :rolleye:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/51667-habeis-visto-el-ibex35-4833.html


Salu2


----------



## destr0 (18 Feb 2010)

Los futuros del ibex los podéis ver aquí después del cierre.

Cagon los p$%@s gusanos!


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Feb 2010)

Aquí está pasando algo muy raro...

pese al subidón de esta semana muchos valores reflejan incrementos más que limitados. Lo veo todo muy inconsistente. 

Si los cocos siguen comprando los peponianos salen en hombros. La semana que viene puede ser de infarto.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> De 7:50 a 8 :00 hay subasta, así que puedes hacer lo que quieras con el stoxx a partir de las 8 :00
> 
> Por cierto, el futuro del SP cerró en 1104,25, y ahora mismo ya esta subiendo el el after, lo puedes ver aquí (copia el link y ábrelo en una ventana nueva que sino no va)
> 
> Pero sí, creo y confío en que mañana habrá rocket jump en apertura



Destro, te imporatría colgar el link a la web principal para ver más gráficos.

Gracias!


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Feb 2010)

El S&P está a punto de recuperar los 1100. Show must go on! Está claro que lo subirán más allá de la previsión para pillarnos largos y entonces ZAS. No olvidemos que los leones se alimentan de nuestro dinero.


----------



## tonuel (18 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No olvidemos que los leones se alimentan de nuestro dinero.



será del suyo...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Feb 2010)

Cuando hablais de los MM, de que hablais?


----------



## Interesado (18 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Destro, te imporatría colgar el link a la web principal para ver más gráficos.
> 
> Gracias!



Êóðñû âàëþò. Êîòèðîâêè àêöèé è ÀÄÐ. Ôüþ÷åðñû è ôîíäîâûå èíäåêñû. Òîâàðíûå ðûíêè.


----------



## Mulder (18 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Destro, te imporatría colgar el link a la web principal para ver más gráficos.
> 
> Gracias!



En el menú puedes elegir que gráfico quieres y además está en inglés 

edito: MM = Market Maker


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder, como ves la cosa para mañana...

Lo digo porque:

Por el lado alcista: Poco o nada. Bueno sí, el vencimiento de futuros, y que también la subida de tipos que ha realizado es poco o nada relevante. 



> Exactamente. Con la cantidad de liquidez que tienen metida los bancos en la Fed (cobrando interés) esta tasa ahora mismo no tiene importancia.
> 
> Bernanke solo está intentando crear el efecto psicológico de que su política monetaria se va a endurecer cuando realmente no está haciendo nada.
> 
> Si a esto le sumas que la M3 está bajando desde hace un tiempo (según shawdowstats) pues cualquiera diría que el tio Bernie está intentando reflotar al dólar, es decir, hundir la bolsa y todo el resto.




Es decir, no tiene sentido que afecte a los mercados cuando es un interés que afecta a los préstamos de liquidez, cuando ha incrementado en un 300% la misma.

Pero por el lado bajista: La subida de tipos.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, como ves la cosa para mañana...
> 
> Lo digo porque:
> 
> ...



Según fuentes greengas  parece que la FED ha manipulado fuertemente los mercados antes de proceder a la subidas de tipos. Cuando un mercado se manipula tanto como lo han hecho hoy acaba corrigiendo, para mañana *deberíamos* tener una bonita corrección, sin máximo ni nada.

Tal vez en los futuros europeos si veamos algún tipo de máximo pero no durará mucho, teníamos que bajar y han llegado demasiado lejos, con la noticia de los tipos. No se trata solo de que bajen los tipos, también de que empiezan a retirar estímulos y eso al mercado le va sentar como una patada en los [censored], va a empezar a descontar el que se vaya a ir el helicóptero que tira papelitos.

Mañana empezaremos a ver por donde van los tiros, yo no me puedo quejar mucho porque voy corto y esa noticia es de las que no les gustan nada al mercado, el eurusd ya va por 1.3450.....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Coño!, vas al Sunflowers?



Y a People,Space... :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

Señorehhhh MARICON EL ULTIMO,hoy viernes negro


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Uno que se levanta corto


----------



## Deudor (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tal vez en los futuros europeos si veamos algún tipo de máximo pero no durará mucho, teníamos que bajar y han llegado demasiado lejos, con la noticia de los tipos. .



Tal vez en europa sea la sesión como la del nikkei. Plana hasta vencimientos y al guano.


----------



## aksarben (19 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Y a People,Space... :Baile:



¿Space? ¿Eso sigue existiendo?


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Y a People,Space... :Baile:



Te recomiendo el Confidencial


----------



## pyn (19 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,
parafraseando a uno de los periodistas más odiados de la historia:

"si pestañean se lo pierden".

¡¡¡Ay mama!!!


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2010)

Vayan pasando lista señorehs... 


Mientras tanto voy pensando a ver a quien le meto hoy... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (19 Feb 2010)

Madre mía, se está gestando una castaña de las buenas... el NKY ya ha hablado, no te digo ná y te lo digo tó.

esos futuros, que los saque alguien !


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Aunque solo sea para conservar las buenas costumbres espero que durante la primera hora se intente cerrar el gap con el vamos abrir y así meter los cortos lo más arriba posible.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2010)

¿Cerraremos el gap...? :no:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2010)

-1,23% nada más empezar... 



Saludos


----------



## destr0 (19 Feb 2010)

Vendo largos y me quedo corto a mercado, que dolor...


----------



## pollastre (19 Feb 2010)

Hay que tenerlos de plomo para atreverse a entrar ahora mismo. No me creo ná.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Al fin llega la esperada corrección, AKA: wano.

Ya era hora!


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2010)

Vamos a esperar a que repunte... :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (19 Feb 2010)

venga, que hoy me siento calentito, la primera del día: 10 minis en 10457, SL 10430, SP 10500, voy a por el rebote en el 50% de fibonacci.

me soplan 200 latunes si me equivoco, saco 500 si acierto.


edito: se ha "trabao" en el 38.2%... vamosssss maricona, tira p'al 50....

edito 2: el 38.5 es demasiado fuerte. Cambio SP a 10485.

edito 3: SP saltado y primera trucha mañanera al bote


----------



## ERB (19 Feb 2010)

Los recortes reinan hoy en los mercados, tras cuatro sesiones de subidas consecutivas. Así el Ibex se deja un 1,2% hasta los 10.438 puntos.

El Ibex pierde los 10.500 puntos en la apertura en Cincodias.com


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

Los gaps de apertura del Oro, Petróleo y eurusd son de las que quitan el hipo. Pobre pecata


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Esto es corrección de primera hora y después la tónica: subir!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

No se no se lo de subir...

Voy miranado meter cortos en TL5 IBLA y ABG y con bastante carga, espero a cierre de GAP.


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

> Orientación intradía. Por Gaone. [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> Esta mañana recomendaría el futuro del Eurostoxx 50. Estamos ahora en 2758. Si superamos 2765, entraría largo. Motivos varios: estaríamos por encima de la media de 50, por encima del primer soporte intradía en 2758 y sobretodo que *dentro de menos de 3 horas vencen opciones del Eurotoxx*



Pues va a ser que cerramos el gap para cumplir con los vencimientos cercanos a 2800 :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Hombre es que en vencimientos, la gente también va larga.... si los cierran pues guano time!


----------



## Catacrack (19 Feb 2010)

Yo creo que hoy los vencimientos seran por 10.3xx

Mas tarde me paso a recoger mi dinero o a pagarle al crupier.


----------



## pyn (19 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy los vencimientos seran por 10.3xx
> 
> Mas tarde me paso a recoger mi dinero o a pagarle al crupier.



Hay un gap abierto desde el martes en 10385.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Tonuel.... vamos a por otros largos en Bankinter...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

TL5 ha cerrado su gap.

ABG e IBLA están cerca.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Me mosquea un poco ver bajadas con tan poco volumen en Vencimiento.. Mulder, te está cuadrando? ayer era mucho más alto...


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Tonuel.... vamos a por otros largos en Bankinter...




Saludos :no:


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me mosquea un poco ver bajadas con tan poco volumen en Vencimiento.. Mulder, te está cuadrando? ayer era mucho más alto...



No, no me cuadra, pero la bajada real se ha hecho en el overnight, de todas formas es vencimiento y pocos apuestan ahora mismo por bajadas si no estaban cortos de antes.

Como suba el volumen vamos a ver mucho rojo en el gráfico, me temo.


----------



## Interesado (19 Feb 2010)

Cuidado porque podríamos no haber acabado del todo el movimiento de rebote. Esta caída podría haber sido la 4 y todavía quedar la 5 antes de caer.







Estamos en día de vencimiento y puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no me cuadra, pero la bajada real se ha hecho en el overnight, de todas formas es vencimiento y pocos apuestan ahora mismo por bajadas si no estaban cortos de antes.
> 
> Como suba el volumen vamos a ver mucho rojo en el gráfico, me temo.



Yo estoy por meterle 4000 cfd a ABG porque creo que puedo ganar hoy 2k a la baja por lo menos, ahora que como me equivoque me pego una buena toña.

De ahí que el volumen no me cuadre... tengo que analizar hasta la velocidad del viento...


----------



## Deudor (19 Feb 2010)

Cerrar el GAP para hundirse luego.
Cierto pero vergonzoso.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Yo tambien creo que va a pasar eso, pero el volumen está siendo de coña, están intentando gacelear.

(mode Hiena on)


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2010)

Corto que te quiero corto... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Señores vamos cerrando el gap... antes de las 10:00 lo tenemos.

Venga que hoy Botas, ABG, IBLA & company nos van a dar lo nuestro!!!!


----------



## pyn (19 Feb 2010)

Ahí vamos a cerrar el gap, otra oportundad para ver la "dureza" de la resistencia de los 10550.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo estoy por meterle 4000 cfd a ABG porque creo que puedo ganar hoy 2k a la baja por lo menos, ahora que como me equivoque me pego una buena toña.
> 
> De ahí que el volumen no me cuadre... tengo que analizar hasta la velocidad del viento...



Pues entonces usa un stop más o menos ceñido, para eso están.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues entonces usa un stop más o menos ceñido, para eso están.



Me va a saltar seguro....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Vaya giro en tl5 menos mal que he esperado para meterme corto, traicionera como ninguna la mamachicho.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me va a saltar seguro....



Que sea mental entonces


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

SAN ha cerrado el GAP, podemos dar por cerrado el GAP del IBex en mi opinión....


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Cárpatos insiste en que van a intentar llevar el EX50 hasta 2.800. ¿A qué hora tiene este el vencimiento? Está claro que después de vencimiento esto se va al infierno.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cárpatos insiste en que van a intentar llevar el EX50 hasta 2.800. ¿A qué hora tiene este el vencimiento? Está claro que después de vencimiento esto se va al infierno.



Lo que diga cárpatos... creo que mejor pasar.... está palmando como un campeón desde enero.

Creo que el vencimiento es a las 17:00 corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2010)

Menos charla y más cortos...



Yo le he metido la puntita a criteria a poco más de 3,20... que haga lo que le de la gana... 8:


Saludos


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cárpatos insiste en que van a intentar llevar el EX50 hasta 2.800. ¿A qué hora tiene este el vencimiento? Está claro que después de vencimiento esto se va al infierno.



El vencimiento del Stoxx es a las 12:00, sino me equivoco, desde luego que si les conviene lo intentarán pero será un descaro brutal pero bueno, ya lo han hecho en otras ocasiones.


----------



## Blackbird (19 Feb 2010)

Que le pasa a BME? Ha tomado viagra?


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cárpatos insiste en que van a intentar llevar el EX50 hasta 2.800. ¿A qué hora tiene este el vencimiento? Está claro que después de vencimiento esto se va al infierno.




A las 12:00

El dax a las 13:00


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2010)

Vamos chavales... vayan ojeando el tema... el tren está saliendo... :cook:



Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2010)

Buenos dias Interesado... 

Si lo que estas dibujando es una Onda2 de C, o una Onda4 de Onda1 de C, piensa que son CORRECTIVAS, y por tanto, en estructura normalmente ABC, en 5 subondas sole de dividen las Ondas a favor de tendencia...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

No me gusta esto, tiene una pinta de trampa para cortos muy mala... a ver si la convierten en trampa para largos y les metemos caña.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2010)

Por cierto... ¿que pasa con Colonial...?


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto... ¿que pasa con Colonial...?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Por ahí alguien ha escrito que el muerto se cae del ataúd...


----------



## aksarben (19 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto... ¿que pasa con Colonial...?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Dicen que ha refinanciado la deuda. Luego hay que creérselo, que eso es otra cosa...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

No parece que tengan intención de dejarlo caer al menos hasta el vencimiento. Hoy hemos hecho mínimo en el mismo punto que el miércoles 10.426, ahí lo han parado.


----------



## Blackbird (19 Feb 2010)

Ya es mala suerte: solo se me ha ejecutado la mitad de un corto a SAN antes de que se pusiese a bajar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Ya es mala suerte: solo se me ha ejecutado la mitad de un corto a SAN antes de que se pusiese a bajar.



Yo lo veo buena suerte, vas ganando.


----------



## Blackbird (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo lo veo buena suerte, vas ganando.



Si, eso sí. Otro consuelo es que lo he pillado en el punto mas alto


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

A ver si perdemos los 10490 y vemos algo de guano antes de las 12 que me he hecho con par de minis cortos en 10535.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Mixtables, la inflación británica no es de consumo.

Datos Reino Unido [Imprimir] 



Ventas al por menor -1,8% mucho peor que el -0,5 % un mal dato para la libra


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Otro consuelo es que lo he pillado en el punto mas alto


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Por casualidad ha sido alguno de ustedes? 

Un empleado de banca se apropia de 890.000 euros de los clientes para invertir en la Bolsa


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por casualidad ha sido alguno de ustedes?
> 
> Un empleado de banca se apropia de 890.000 euros de los clientes para invertir en la Bolsa



Yo me los habría apropiado para ir a Brasil


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por casualidad ha sido alguno de ustedes?
> 
> Un empleado de banca se apropia de 890.000 euros de los clientes para invertir en la Bolsa



Hannibal estaba escaso de liquidez....


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

Bueno, queda 1 hora para que lleven esto a los 2800, será un dato, una noticia, unos resultados ... vaya usted a saber. Cuidadín, cuidadín!!!


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

Seguro q lo había invertido todo en ARIAd.


----------



## pollastre (19 Feb 2010)

> Bueno, queda 1 hora para que lleven esto a los 2800, será un dato, una noticia, unos resultados ... vaya usted a saber. Cuidadín, cuidadín!!!



Yo ya me he posicionado en corto, 104956. Esta será mi segunda y última operación por hoy, que salga el sol por Antequera.

Tengo mis dudas sobre si SL 10530 o 10550.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Mixtables si andas por aquí pásate por el blog de kuji....


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, queda 1 hora para que lleven esto a los 2800, será un dato, una noticia, unos resultados ... vaya usted a saber. Cuidadín, cuidadín!!!



¿Cuál era el número por abajo para no pagar? :XX:


Edit: Largo EX50 2758.


----------



## Catacrack (19 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> A ver si perdemos los 10490 y vemos algo de guano antes de las 12 que me he hecho con par de minis cortos en 10535.



Yo me fui a desayunar con orden en 10550 y no llego. :´( :´(


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

A mi esta semana me estaban dejando el trasero como el un mandril, hasta que ha llegado esta bajada salvadora, ya estoy casi en verde. Con los bandazos que da el mercado ultimamente casi vale la pena aguantar pérdidas y esperar que recuperen.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Menos charla y más cortos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Corto en ibex,esepe,tl5,bbva y botas

Cerrados bbva a 10 sigo con el resto


----------



## Blackbird (19 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cuál era el número por abajo para no pagar? :XX:
> 
> 
> Edit: Largo EX50 2758.



Venga, para los novatos. Nos podeis explicar que es eso del vencimiento. Que vence hoy a las 12.00 y quien paga a quien? Me estoy perdiendo toda la peli, y es una lastima, parece divertida.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Hannibal estaba escaso de liquidez....



:Baile: Este mes me cumple un deposito y va a ir enterito para cortos,con apalancamiento al 4% intradia voy a hacer locuras,se acabaron las penurias en el day trading :baba:


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

Manipulación en BANESTO... control del volumen.....


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Venga, para los novatos. Nos podeis explicar que es eso del vencimiento. Que vence hoy a las 12.00 y quien paga a quien? Me estoy perdiendo toda la peli, y es una lastima, parece divertida.



No es sencillo de explicar. Te recomiendo coseguirte el libro de Cárpatos, Leones contra gacelas, que ahí lo explica todo muy, pero que muy bien y con mucho detalle.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No es sencillo de explicar. Te recomiendo coseguirte el libro de Cárpatos, Leones contra gacelas, que ahí lo explica todo muy, pero que muy bien y con mucho detalle.



Carpatos.. digo... Mulder te recomeinda ese libro...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Manipulación en BANESTO... control del volumen.....



Banesto es una trampa,muy poco negociado,de los peores chicharros,le meti cortos hace poco y para recomprarlos abajo me tire media sesion,me entraron en 40 cachos,y para hacerse las ordenes igual,DP si vas a operar en ibex opera solo en bbva,san,iberdrola o tel si vas a meter dinero o ordenes fuertes,lo demas son chicharros sin liquided para ordenes grandes.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

Las agencias de BBVA están vendiendo sus accs.


----------



## Catacrack (19 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> :Baile: Este mes me cumple un deposito y va a ir enterito para cortos,con apalancamiento al 4% intradia voy a hacer locuras,se acabaron las penurias en el day trading :baba:





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en ibex,esepe,tl5,bbva y botas
> 
> Cerrados bbva a 10 sigo con el resto



Me voy a ir poniendo largo...


----------



## destr0 (19 Feb 2010)

Hasta los 10295 no me recupero del bajón de hoy..., y todo por precipitarme y no aplicar mi propia estrategia... si es que soy melón!!!!


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

Fuera en 10465 y cumpliendo objetivo y ahora esperando no cagarla poniéndome largo con otro par de minis.


----------



## Blackbird (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No es sencillo de explicar. Te recomiendo coseguirte el libro de Cárpatos, Leones contra gacelas, que ahí lo explica todo muy, pero que muy bien y con mucho detalle.



Tomo nota. Gracias, Mulder.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me voy a ir poniendo largo...



Empieza hoy mismo,que esta todo muy barato...
Yo meto cortos y si sube me espero que ya bajara....no se si con los largos puedes decir lo mismo.
En esta semana al menos no palmo operando asi.


----------



## Interesado (19 Feb 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Venga, para los novatos. Nos podeis explicar que es eso del vencimiento. Que vence hoy a las 12.00 y quien paga a quien? Me estoy perdiendo toda la peli, y es una lastima, parece divertida.



De novato a novato. 

La base es que los futuros, opciones, etc... vencen hoy. 

Esto quiere decir que si el futuro está "en el dinero" (el subyacente está por encima si es alcista o por debajo si es bajista) el contrato vale esa diferencia, si no (fuera del dinero) vale 0 (caso de warrants, pej) o te toca pagar la diferencia (caso de futuros).

Las manos fuertes son las que crean el mercado (los que emiten los contratos), por tanto les interesa que la mayoría de esos contratos estén fuera del dinero para ingresar lo máximo posible.

Como son manos fuertes, pueden permitirse manipular le mercado para que en el vencimiento el subyacente esté en aquel precio que maximiza los contratos "fuera del dinero" y por tanto maximizar sus beneficios.

Por tanto, cerca del vencimiento, los precios tenderán a acercarse al "precio del dolor", que es precismente ese punto de máxima masacre gacelística.

Esto es, en versión simple, lo que entiendo yo. Si voy muy desencaminado, se agradecen correcciones.


----------



## pollastre (19 Feb 2010)

> Hasta los 10295 no me recupero del bajón de hoy..., y todo por precipitarme y no aplicar mi propia estrategia... si es que soy melón!!!!



hasta 10295? Hiciste overrolling esta noche con un largo abierto y te pilló el gap? :8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Señores, cuando venza el EX50 a las 12 nos vamos al wano de cabeza.


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Carpatos.. digo... Mulder te recomeinda ese libro...



Mulder no gana con la bolsa....... solo con las comisiones de interdin y carpatos....

Es broma......


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Carpatos.. digo... Mulder te recomeinda ese libro...



Debo ser el único del hilo que aun cree en Cárpatos, yo no sigo sus movimientos de entrada/salida, ni siquiera su indicador de tendencia, pero siempre me ha parecido un buen analista, me cae muy bien, da información imposible de conseguir de otro modo y además....es de mi terruñito!


----------



## Catacrack (19 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Empieza hoy mismo,que esta todo muy barato...
> Yo meto cortos y si sube me espero que ya bajara....no se si con los largos puedes decir lo mismo.
> En esta semana al menos no palmo operando asi.



Lo tuyo como mucho llegara a 0,00 a mi me espera el infinito. 

Suerte con los cortos, que de momento vamos en el mismo barco.


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

Pero qué clase de becario está llevando hoy el stoxx en vencimiento? Igual se han olvidado ::


----------



## Catacrack (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ni siquiera su indicador de tendencia



El cuadro de mandos siempre lo vi como un mero resumen de las jornadas pasadas, lo tendria en cuenta si la misma informacion la diera 10 dias antes. Yo ya ni lo miro.


----------



## destr0 (19 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hasta 10295? Hiciste overrolling esta noche con un largo abierto y te pilló el gap? :8:



Me quedé con 3 gordos largos abiertos, y esta mañana por el miedo los he vendido junto con otros 3 más para pasar a corto, y me los han hecho entre 10434 y 10432, por lo que hasta 10295 no salgo de negativo hoy, si.

Lo que me prometía como una buena ganancia ayer por la noche ha sido un completo desastre esta mañana, pero aún confío en que a las 12:00 caiga en picado y Europa le devuelva a los gusanos el mismo dolor que metió a traición anoche


----------



## Catacrack (19 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Me quedé con 3 gordos largos abiertos, y esta mañana por el miedo los he vendido junto con otros 3 más para pasar a corto, y me los han hecho entre 10434 y 10432, por lo que hasta 10295 no salgo de negativo hoy, si.



A mi me pasa lo mismo, si todo lo hiciera al reves ahora mismo me estaria riendo de Warren Buffett.


----------



## pollastre (19 Feb 2010)

Atención, incoming guano! everyone report to their positions!


edito: van a caer los 10400 y aún no son ni las 12....

edito: ojete calor, hemos pasado vencimiento y estamos... subiendo? qué coño pasa aquí?


----------



## destr0 (19 Feb 2010)

Con la presión vendedora que hay, los MM están aguantando para el vencimiento, pero ya se les estáyendo de las manos, así que confío en que caiga a plomo a partir de las 12:00

El problema es que aprovechando bien el día hoy se podía hacer mucha pasta, pero mucha mucha

De momento aún palmo 3,5k :´(


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

Je je je !!!! Parece que hoy es el día del mundo al revés !!!

Las 12 y para arriba :


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> Mundo curioso...y tan curioso... [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora resulta que es candidato para sustituir a Trichet Mario Draghi, gobernador del banco central de Italia y que fue vicepresidente de Europa de...Goldman.,..siempre Goldman...


----------



## pollastre (19 Feb 2010)

Destr0, hoy no es tu día, eso lo tengo claro... vaya mierda de vencimiento, joder. :


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> El problema es que aprovechando bien el día hoy se podía hacer mucha pasta, pero mucha mucha
> 
> De momento aún palmo 3,5k :´(



Traducción: Se puede hacer y se puede deshacer....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder, no digo que me guste o deje de gustar carpatos.. sólo digo que parece a veces que eres él... XD


----------



## pyn (19 Feb 2010)

Están mareando al personal y las gacelas estamos respondiendo perfectamente, abriendo posiciones a lo loco, queriendo ser los más listos del lugar, etc. Lo hacen de puta madre y siempre picamos.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, no digo que me guste o deje de gustar carpatos.. sólo digo que parece a veces que eres él... XD



Será la idiosincrasia del terruñito


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

NOVAVAX Presents Positive Clinical Results at The World Health Organization Conference, Geneva, Switzerland -- ROCKVILLE, Md., Feb. 19 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ --

NVAX... hoy +25%


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

El volumen de hoy es de risa. En el miniibex a veces pienso que se ha quedado colgado el ordenador y no refresca


----------



## fmc (19 Feb 2010)

Carp... digo Mulder, ¿cómo interpretas en tu play cuando hay un movimiento con bastante volumen, pero el precio de cotización no cambia?

P.e. pongamos que la última cotización vale 10.00, hay una compra de 100.000 acciones y el valor sigue quedando en 10.00.... :?


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

Creo que me voy a imponer otra regla:

- No operar en día de vencimientos.

Una la acierto, otra la palmo ... parezco una gallina a la que le acaban de cortar el cuello


----------



## Hagen (19 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Carp... digo Mulder, ¿cómo interpretas en tu play cuando hay un movimiento con bastante volumen, pero el precio de cotización no cambia?
> 
> P.e. pongamos que la última cotización vale 10.00, hay una compra de 100.000 acciones y el valor sigue quedando en 10.00.... :?



Para mi suelen ser cambios de tendencia, buenos para entrar en el intradia


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Carp... digo Mulder, ¿cómo interpretas en tu play cuando hay un movimiento con bastante volumen, pero el precio de cotización no cambia?
> 
> P.e. pongamos que la última cotización vale 10.00, hay una compra de 100.000 acciones y el valor sigue quedando en 10.00.... :?



Habría que ver cual ha sido el movimiento anterior y con que volumen se ha hecho, muchas veces eso significa un cambio de tendencia.

Aquí me han llamado de todo muchas veces, desde hedge fund manager hasta coco, aunque confundirme con Cárpatos ha sido la más usual


----------



## Blackbird (19 Feb 2010)

Esto tiene pinta de acabar en positivo


----------



## pollastre (19 Feb 2010)

Puf, qué día más rarito... estoy por salirme con mis +401€ cuadrados ahora mismo y que le den a esto hasta el Lunes, que hoy no me entero de ná.


----------



## fmc (19 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Para mi suelen ser cambios de tendencia, buenos para entrar en el intradia





Mulder dijo:


> Habría que ver cual ha sido el movimiento anterior y con que volumen se ha hecho, muchas veces eso significa un cambio de tendencia.
> 
> Aquí me han llamado de todo muchas veces, desde hedge fund manager hasta coco, aunque confundirme con Cárpatos ha sido la más usual



Para ser un posible cambio de tendencia ¿cómo tendría que ser el volumen anterior? ¿alto?


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

A las 13:00 vencen los futuros del DAX,¿llegará entonces la bajadita?

Pollastre creo que efectivamente tendrías que hacer como en la película:*Toma el dinero y corre *


----------



## pollastre (19 Feb 2010)

Y encima ahora se mete en un lateral estrechísimo, y ahí seguimos a tan sólo 10 minutos del vencimiento del DAX. 

Hay que tener pelotas para posicionarse fuera del canal, cualquier cosa puede pasar.

Ya te digo, estoy por cerrar el chiringuito y al carajo hasta el Lunes.


edito: lo he vuelto a hacer, estoy enfermo: corto en 10480, SP 10400, SL 10500

edito 2: si esto es un vencimiento, yo soy Uma Thurman

edito 3: 180€ al carajo en este viaje, aquí con todos Uds. el super inversor de la muerte mortal, por los cojones.


----------



## Interesado (19 Feb 2010)

Una preguntilla para los usuarios de r4. 

Cuando operas con CFDs, ¿se pueden poner ordenes condicionadas?

Es que sólo veo la opción de a mercado y limitada con stops, pero no me aparece el botón de orden condicionada.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Para ser un posible cambio de tendencia ¿cómo tendría que ser el volumen anterior? ¿alto?



Depende, las subidas suelen hacerse con poco volumen, si en una subida el volumen sube y luego aparece ese lateral es que el cambio de tendencia podría ser muy pronto.

Si es una bajada con poco volumen y luego viene ese lateral es posible que también sea un cambio de tendencia.

Es decir, las subidas sin volumen son buenas, las bajadas con volumen también. Lo demás es fake descarado y no dura mucho, si hay un lateral que indica un posible cambio de tendencia tras una tendencia fake, la probabilidad de cambio de tendencia es alta.


----------



## Catacrack (19 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Una preguntilla para los usuarios de r4.
> 
> Cuando operas con CFDs, ¿se pueden poner ordenes condicionadas?
> 
> Es que sólo veo la opción de a mercado y limitada con stops, pero no me aparece el botón de orden condicionada.




Tienes todo tipo de ordenes:

- A Mercado
- Limitada
- Stop al alza
- Stop Lim. Alza
- Stop a la Baja
- Stop Lim. Baja

Cuando selecciones compra/venta te saldran las otras opciones. Mientras no marques ninguna casilla de C/V solo te saldran las 2 primeras.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ creo que hoy finiquito ARIAd...

Ya me pensaré el volver a entrar más abajo... (si os quedáis dentro, ojalá siga subiendo...  ) Comienza a estar sobrecomprada, y no me h


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mixtables, la inflación británica no es de consumo.
> 
> Datos Reino Unido [Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Buenos días a todos!.

Te imporataría explicar eso último, no te he pillado...


----------



## Interesado (19 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Tienes todo tipo de ordenes:
> 
> - A Mercado
> - Limitada
> ...



Ya, pero si por ejemplo quiero mandar una orden de compra a mercado cuando el SAN baje de 3€ con vencimiento a 90d, y echarme a dormir... ¿cómo se haría?

Porque si pongo una orden limitada a 3€ y se da el caso -improbable- de que el valor siga subiendo, la tendré que cancelar pero ya me habrán clavado las comisiones ¿no?

EDIT: Si quiero ir largo, sólo me salen STOPS a la alza. En el caso que comento sería con stop a la baja, ¿no?



> Stop Lim. Baja:. Cuando el precio de mercado iguale o sea inferior (baja) al precio de disparo, será emitida una orden de venta al precio límite por el volumen solicitado. Cuando seleccione este tipo de orden deberá rellenar el campo "Precio de disparo" y el campo "Cambio", correspondiente este último al precio al que quiere que se lance su orden tras alcanzarse el precio de disparo. Este tipo de orden es independiente de otras órdenes de compra o venta y su cancelación ha de ser expresa.


----------



## Catacrack (19 Feb 2010)

Interesado en R4 no son tan usureros como los bancos, no cobran comisiones sino se ejecutan las ordenes.


----------



## fmc (19 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ya, pero si por ejemplo quiero mandar una orden de compra a mercado cuando el SAN baje de 3€ con vencimiento a 90d, y echarme a dormir... ¿cómo se haría?
> 
> Porque si pongo una orden limitada a 3€ y se da el caso -improbable- de que el valor siga subiendo, la tendré que cancelar pero ya me habrán clavado las comisiones ¿no?



Si es un stop limitado al alza si puede ser que salte la orden pero no se ejecute, pero si es un stop al alza compra a mercado con lo que se ejecuta por narices ¿no? ienso:


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

ARIAd... explotará en el momento que pierda interés... de un momento a otro.. comenzarán a disminuir la liquidez para echar a las gacelas.

En cuanto vuelva a niveles menos arriesgados, volverán a entrar nuevas presas, entre ellas yo. XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mixtables si andas por aquí pásate por el blog de kuji....



Hola, me he pasado por el blog, pero no se muy bien el que tengo que ver. Me lo peudes explicar?, graciñas...


----------



## Interesado (19 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Interesado en R4 no son tan usureros como los bancos, no cobran comisiones sino se ejecutan las ordenes.



Ahhhh!!!! ) Acostumbrado a que a uno le cosan a comisiones uno se vuelve paranoico con estas cosas.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Hola, me he pasado por el blog, pero no se muy bien el que tengo que ver. Me lo peudes explicar?, graciñas...



Nada que voy corto en ABG a 19,60 porque van a emitir 300 millones de € en bonos a un tipo de interés del 9,62% y encima voy palmando con mi corto XD


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

Otra nueva emisión de bonos?

Hummm... la otra vez frenó la caída en 17,00€ aprox.

PD: NVAX PM +12%

.
.
.
.
eso si... de momento 100accs. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra nueva emisión de bonos?
> 
> Hummm... la otra vez frenó la caída en 17,00€ aprox.
> 
> ...




100 acciones... buscan gacelas...

Sï, y el tipo de interés es altísimo como las de ruizma, eso por fundamentales hará bajar la cotización. (o debería)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Tenemos vencimiento de futuros del Ibex a las 17:00 ¿? nadie me contestó antes...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nada que voy corto en ABG a 19,60 porque van a emitir 300 millones de € en bonos a un tipo de interés del 9,62% y encima voy palmando con mi corto XD



Ah ok ok... hombre siempre que se emiter deuda la acción si que tiende a bajar...

Yo lo que no sé es que coño quieren hacer con tantos bonos... no sé... La verdad es que esa empresa no la sigo mucho... Así que tampoco tengo una opinión sólida al respecto.

Eso sí, está inflada eh... No se yo si cuando empiecen a cortar subvenciones, la cosa se va a mantener...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

R3levant, a ver si te pasas y me cuentas lo de la inflación que no me he enterado. .


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

ABENGOA ... es un chicharro de mucho cuidado, pero como en todos los países hispanos... muy bien relacionada politicamente.

BSN como guardian.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

LCASC, gracias por comentarlo. De momento el RSI no marca aún sobrecompra, si bien es cierto que ya comienza a estar alto.

No se lo que haré, pero está claro que querían este vencimiento en 2.50$.

Hay otra cosa, pero es sobre técnico y es seguro que no tiene fundamento...

En el gráfico, la banda bollinger inferior, acaba de traspasar la MA (200) y viendo el dibujito, en otras ocasiones ha subido bastante. ¿Técnicamente es algo?.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

De momento creo que no lo he abierto mal, a 0,08 de max diario y a 0,20 de min, creo que tengo margen para por lo menos poder salir sin palmar hoy si la cosa se pone fea.

Voy MUY cargado...


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

Wataru... sigue dentro... tenemos que tener representación del hilo... aparte de los inversores -que nos leen- y no participan por aquí.


----------



## tonuel (19 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me voy a ir poniendo largo...



Bueno chavales... os dejo que de aquí un rato me voy a Sierra Nevada a chacachac... :Baile:


No os preocupeis... os podeis ir al guano sin mi... no os lo tendré en cuenta... 



Nos vemos... :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chavales... os dejo que de aquí un rato me voy a Sierra Nevada a chacachac... :Baile:
> 
> 
> No os preocupeis... os podeis ir al guano sin mi... no os lo tendré en cuenta...
> ...



Pues yo tengo 2 planes.

Si a las 17:00 me ha salido bien el corto, me voy a Sierra Nevada, si me va mal, me voy a Cáritas a cenar.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... sigue dentro... tenemos que tener representación del hilo... aparte de los inversores -que nos leen- y no participan por aquí.



DP! ,de momento, me preocupan más mis finanzas que los seguidores del hilo... jaja. 

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ABENGOA ... es un chicharro de mucho cuidado, pero como en todos los países hispanos... muy bien relacionada politicamente.
> 
> BSN como guardian.



Es que ese es el tema. Que tenemos una afición por empresas de ese tipo. Esto me recuerda a lo que comentaba Peter Schiff de cuando las punto com.

Que llegaba un chaval de 23-26 años, y le decía, oye, tengo una empresa tecnologica. Vale 10 Millones de €.

Y el Shiff le preguntaba...

Teneis ingresos¿?.

No.

Teneís ventas?

Tampoco.

Activos?.

Si eso si.

Cuales¿?.

Chips por valor de 5000USD.

Cojonudo.

De acuerdo.

Y ahora aqui en España les han dado por las renovables, y asi nos luce el pelo.

No digo que Abengoa no tenga ingresos, que si los tiene. Pero una empresa que se dedica a poner molinillos por muchos contactos políticos que tenga, cuando se acabe la pasta para molinillos, no sé muy bien como lo va a hacer...

Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Es que ese es el tema. Que tenemos una afición por empresas de ese tipo. Esto me recuerda a lo que comentaba Peter Schiff de cuando las punto com.
> 
> Que llegaba un chaval de 23-26 años, y le decía, oye, tengo una empresa tecnologica. Vale 10 Millones de €.
> 
> ...




Bueno.. no es tan sencillo... son unos Jedis de los negocios y están alineados con la fuerza...

Si quieres saber porqué Iberdrola monta molinillos estudia la historia de abengoa wind power....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Sierranevada masmola.

Luca tienes un privado.


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

Solo tienes que ver una cosa... ahora es muy rentable pillar con las subvenciones... un ejemplo... FORLASA -brands Gran Capitan, etc... ha vendido toda su división lactea... quesos, a los FRANCESES... y se han quedado una xanchu empresa de renovables que han montado hace ná!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo tienes que ver una cosa... ahora es muy rentable pillar con las subvenciones... un ejemplo... FORLASA -brands Gran Capitan, etc... ha vendido toda su división lactea... quesos, a los FRANCESES... y se han quedado una xanchu empresa de renovables que han montado hace ná!!!



Y con 4M de parados. Que par de huevos tienen...


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

Los de A. tienen muy bien adiestrados a sus MMs... esa sospechosa subida, que desde aquí advertimos... iba encaminada a dejarla en los 20,00€ aprox... de cara a colocar el nuevo HUEVO KINDER, habría que conocer quienes son las empresas que adquieren sus bonos...


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

--Obrascón Huarte Lain SA (OHL.MC) dijo el viernes que prepara la emisión en Brasil de bonos por 1.100 millones de reales brasileños (EUR449 millones) para financiar varios proyectos de autopistas en ese país. 

En un comunicado al supervisor bursátil español, OHL señaló que la emisión está garantizada por los bancos colocadores y que está pendiente de aprobación por parte de el regulador brasileño. 

La compañía llevará a cabo la emisión a través de cuatro sociedades concesionarias del estado de Sao Paulo de su filial Obrascon Huarte Lain Brasil SA (OHLB3.BR).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Esto no cae ni a tiros.. se han ido todos los MM a comer y lo han cubierto con opciones por arriba y por abajo....

3 horas para cierre y un volumen de coña.. me voy a tener que quedar con mi corto para el lunes...


----------



## Interesado (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esto no cae ni a tiros.. se han ido todos los MM a comer y lo han cubierto con opciones por arriba y por abajo....
> 
> 3 horas para cierre y un volumen de coña.. me voy a tener que quedar con mi corto para el lunes...



No los provoques que a alguno se le habrá ido la mano y ya nos lo ha vuelto a poner a 10500.

A ver que hacen los usanos, como siempre. Mulder decía que lo habitual en vencimiento es que suba al principio y después caiga... a ver si nos dan nuestra ración de guano.


----------



## pollastre (19 Feb 2010)

Qué coño ha pasado? tenía un largo con SP en 10520 y me ha saltado de forma fulminante en un instante, desde el 10470. Nunca había visto +-50 puntos en menos de un segundo, quién ha sido el salvaje?


----------



## donpepito (19 Feb 2010)

Me marcho, esta muy soleado por aquí y apetece salir a comer fuera.

Las nuevas gacelas q vayan entrando en N ....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me marcho, esta muy soleado por aquí y apetece salir a comer fuera.
> 
> Las nuevas gacelas q vayan entrando en N ....



Disfruta del Finde don Pepito.:Baile:

Vaya bien.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> R3levant, a ver si te pasas y me cuentas lo de la inflación que no me he enterado. .




Sorry de 1 a 3 estoy en el gym..... y puedes escribir "Reve" es más corto y sencillo.

Comentábamos el otro día la alta inflación de UK (3,5%) y hoy salen datos que el consumo sigue cayendo, así que te decía que la inflación británica no era de demanda.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Bueno... bandera de japón para mí de momento porque parece que nos vamos parriba!!!


----------



## ghkghk (19 Feb 2010)

Leches, ya en positivo... ¿¿Tonuel??


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Lo van a subir donde lo dejaron ayer 1108, eso para la apertura, hoy nos vamos al cielo :8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sorry de 1 a 3 estoy en el gym..... y puedes escribir "Reve" es más corto y sencillo.
> 
> Comentábamos el otro día la alta inflación de UK (3,5%) y hoy salen datos que el consumo sigue cayendo, así que te decía que la inflación británica no era de demanda.



Aha, pillado entonces. .

Es más o menos lo que quería decir en los post de hará unos días.

Tengo el manual de economía y negocios de Deloitte editado por Espasa. Busco Inflación y me vienen las siguientes referencias...

Inflacion
Inflacion abierta
Inflacion de costes
Inflacion de demanda
Inflacion de salarios
Inflacion galopante
Inflacion interanual
Inflacion reptante
Inflacion subyacente.

9 Definiciones. Bullshit. Es propaganda.

La inflación es la generación de dinero de la nada. Nada más. Las definiciones de arriba, explican cómo o en que cuantía se muestra dicha inflación. Nada más. Es decir no explican el como se genera la inflación.

La inflación es imprimir dinero, nada más. Por eso comentaba que lo verdaderamente relevante es el como va a empezar a aflorar la pasta que han impreso en el mercado de la vida cotidiana.

Dirán como dicen que nos estamos recuperando porque el PIB sube, pero el PIB, muy a lo bruto es: productos vendidos x precio de venta.

Pueden bajar el numero de transacciones un 5%, pero con que suban de precio un 10%, ya estamos creciendo ( engordando).

Es sólo una opinión, pero procura olvidarte de inflación de demanda, de oferta o su puta madre, es propaganda. La inflación es el crecimiento de la masa monetaria, para ello te recomiendo seguir la M1, balances de la FED, o las MCM.

Un saludo


----------



## destr0 (19 Feb 2010)

Vaya, 10575. Si es que me tenía que haber quedado quieto esta mañana :´(


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (19 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes.

MULDER ¿te acuerdas que dijiste que hoy, viernes, veriamos el maximo semanal?

Ahi lo tienes.

Esta semana es curioso, pero practicamente has acertado todo.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> MULDER ¿te acuerdas que dijiste que hoy, viernes, veriamos el maximo semanal?
> 
> ...



Tampoco era muy dificil acertar, hoy es vencimiento, a los leoncios les interesa que las cotizaciones estén lo más altas posible. Una vez pasado el vencimiento van a caer chuzos de punta, aunque el martes que viene será un dia importante y podría cambiar la tendencia.

Yo ahora mismo me pondría corto, en caso de duda habría que ponerse corto a las 16:45 que es cuando vence el Ibex, pero yo creo que tendremos un máximo en la apertura gringa (al menos para los gringos, pero dominan todo) y a partir de ahí veremos como se cae todo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cual es tu objetivo de la caida¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eso espero.. me tendré que quedar hasta el lunes con mi corto...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

El EX50 se ha vuelto a girar por tercer día en 2.780 (máximos sin nocturno).


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Cual es tu objetivo de la caida¿?



¿de qué concretamente?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿de qué concretamente?



Yo tengo para hoy ABG a 19,25 pero no me vendría mal el tuyo...


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

Todo el mundo anda hecho un lío, hasta Cárpatos 



> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> Incertidumbre total. Aquí hoy puede pasar de todo, desde un batacazo, a que rompamos resistencias, es uno de los días más imprevisibles de los últimos tiempos. Vamos a ver que pasa, yo no sé si vamos o si venimos, se lo digo sinceramente.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿de qué concretamente?



Mmmm...

SP, ANA.MC...

Te podría pedir más, pero me parecería abusar...:cook:


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo tengo para hoy ABG a 19,25 pero no me vendría mal el tuyo...



Voy a ver, editaré este post y te lo digo ahora.

En 19.86 tiene una piedra, es posible que no pase de ahí, aunque podría irse a 20.10-20.31 como muy alto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Todo el mundo anda hecho un lío, hasta Cárpatos



Tu amigo Gaone después de las dos cagadas de esta mañana operando con EX50 ha dejado de postear


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Menos mal que DPTR está respondiendo...(de momento)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Paragon Shipping Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Luca tienes otro privado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a ver, editaré este post y te lo digo ahora.
> 
> En 19.86 tiene una piedra, es posible que no pase de ahí, aunque podría irse a 20.10-20.31 como muy alto.



Puff me das objetivo de subida y yo lo tenía de bajada... :8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Creo que uno de los motivos ( injustificado) de la subida de las PRGN es que netamente acreedora en vez de deudora, por lo que la partida de interest income, ( beneficio de intereses de depóstios bancarios) se verá incrementada.

Su contrapartida es esta:

Danaos Corporation - Google Finance

Apalancada por 8.5. Con un par.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mmmm...
> 
> SP, ANA.MC...
> 
> Te podría pedir más, pero me parecería abusar...:cook:



El miniS&P no debería pasar de 1105, aunque ayer lo pasó pero creo que hubo cierta manipulación para llevarlo ahí y forzar un cierre de cortos.

ANA podría subir ahora mismo hasta 84 si hay algún tirón al alza, no digo que se pare ahí pero al menos se detendrá.

Como tampoco me has dado un plazo lo he puesto corto a un par de dias como mucho.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El miniS&P no debería pasar de 1105, aunque ayer lo pasó pero creo que hubo cierta manipulación para llevarlo ahí y forzar un cierre de cortos.
> 
> ANA podría subir ahora mismo hasta 84 si hay algún tirón al alza, no digo que se pare ahí pero al menos se detendrá.
> 
> Como tampoco me has dado un plazo lo he puesto corto a un par de dias como mucho.



Aha genial!.

Y hasta donde crees que puede bajar el SP en el próximo mes. No es necesario que seas muy especifico, ya que el horizonte temporal para ti es como a largo plazo, y para mi es a corto.

2 weeks para ti son largo plazo, para mi corto, a eso me refiero.

Hasta cuando crees que puede bajar el SP o ibex en estas 2 semanas¿?


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puff me das objetivo de subida y yo lo tenía de bajada... :8:



Es que ahora mismo está alcista a corto plazo, a medio los objetivos que he puesto son los topes por arriba, si pasa de ahí empezaría a girarse a alcista.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Aha genial!.
> 
> Y hasta donde crees que puede bajar el SP en el próximo mes. No es necesario que seas muy especifico, ya que el horizonte temporal para ti es como a largo plazo, y para mi es a corto.
> 
> ...



El S&P ha de irse al 1120, pero ahora no toca, hay que corregir el exceso de estos días, tenemos el catalizador de la posible subida de tipos.

edito: Parece que ya llega la bajadita de hoy.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Creo que los cortos están ganando cancha... Figura en 30 mminutos identica al inicio de la crisis en días en 2007.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

> LA FED COMIENZA SUBIENDO LOS TIPOS DE DESCUENTO Y ADEMÁS…
> 
> La Reserva Federal ha publicado una encuesta de opinión sobre prácticas de préstamo bancario, arrojando conclusiones positivas. Los bancos están comenzando a “abrir el grifo” en la concesión de créditos, de manera consistente con el deseable fin de la recesión y con la relajación en las tensiones crediticias globales.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SZI__6nSfX4&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SZI__6nSfX4&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

Mixtables ¿no se supone que una subida de tipos? aunque sea solo a los bancos ¿drena liquidez? Es decir, que ya no tienen intención de hacer más papelitos.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

En el Ibex ya están manipulando al alza para cumplir con el vencimiento. Lo de hoy no es tan dificil de predecir, quedan 25 minutos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Va a ser orgásmico abrir cortos por encima de 10.600, ya me estoy relamiendo jejejeej

Tonuel, maestro! Va por usted!


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2010)

Vaya numerito que están montando en el IBEX, juas juas.


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

Empiezo a colocar minis cortos a ver si arreglo los estropicios que he hecho después de mi primera y única operación positiva.


----------



## Claca (19 Feb 2010)

En teoría, si superase los 600 con filtro, podría dispararse bastante, pero hoy es día de vencimiento y lo que suceda está sujetado con pinzas. Lo normal sería recortar un poco.

En cualquier caso, se demuestra que la tendencia a muy corto plazo sigue siendo alcista.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Pues a ver si bajan que las estoy pasando putas...

Infrapondero DPTR 50% con verde pálido. a 1,39


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2010)

Parece buena opción que una vez realizado el vencimiento, meter cortos a la primera ruptura a la baja de los 10600.

Vamos a ver.


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

Si acompañan los USA, como mucho, creo que pueden llevar el Ibex hasta los 10650, en cinco minutos lo sabemos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Venga 3 min, como al final suba me van a dar la del tigre..


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Yo ya estoy dentro a 10.615 y con otro cargador por si llega a 10.650.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

Espero al ibex en el 10650 para darle con todo lo gordo!! Sube malditoooooooooooooooo


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2010)

caguen sus muertos, se me ha caido la plataforma de IG Markets.


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2010)

la madre que los parió ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Chavales esto está subiendo...

Y el indicador HL indica subidas peponianas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

No pulses el botón de pánico!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo ya estoy dentro a 10.615 y con otro cargador por si llega a 10.650.



No me entro la orden te entro la tuya?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No pulses el botón de pánico!!!



Voy sin SL sólo me da pánico la Robasta y que HL quiera darle con todo lo gordo al ibex.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

sube cabron no te caigas,quiero mis cortos arriba del todoooooooooooo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

El indicador HL al rojo vivo....XD


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No me entro la orden te entro la tuya?



La cambié a 10.660. Vi que subía mucho :cook:
Sigo corto en 10615, me anticipé


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La cambié a 10.660. Vi que subía mucho :cook:
> Sigo corto en 10615, me anticipé



Cagoncete 8: el 10650 si sube otra vez y para ahi la bordamos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

Si no le meto al botas,en la subasta que seguro que le meten el subidon jojojojojoj


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El indicador HL al rojo vivo....XD



Lo que tiene que ser peligroso es subir con él en un ascensor :XX:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

10635 ya viene....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Esto no baja, nos van a romper el ojal...

Rumores de Buyout en DPTR, a ver si triunfo con esta, guardo 50% posición, 6000 acciones.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2010)

Hoy los cocos se están relamiendo del festín que van a tener...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

Mierda se pira....


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

Pues yo me he puesto corto justo a la hora del vencimiento en una del Ibex, así que ya pueden hacer lo que quieran, estoy bastante seguro de que esto tiene que bajar de ahora hacia el final.

El eurusd sigue jugando con el 1.34 y las bolsas ahí erre que erre, no me lo creo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Los usanos están a punto de cerrar gap, nos la van a meter hoy... podremos hacer dinero o salir dignamente el lunes, hoy no bajamos ya.


----------



## Interesado (19 Feb 2010)

Pues los americanos se están tomando muy bien lo del ECRI y lo de la FED, no se les ve muchas ganas de bajar... :´(


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (19 Feb 2010)

Cortos puestos arriba...aghhhh


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

puf me voy a quedar con mis cortos en la robasta, qué miedo...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

juas, qué estrés.... encima aparece ahora en informático para actualizar el antivirus.... OMG! Voy a echar un pitillo a ver como acaba estoy hoy


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> puf me voy a quedar con mis cortos en la robasta, qué miedo...



No pasa nada, hoy a cenar a Cáritas, aquí paz y allá gloria


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2010)

no me creo que vaya a superar los 10650


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Cerrado GAP USANO definitivamente vamos a morir los cortos. a las 17:25 intento cerrar mi posi.


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

bertok dijo:


> no me creo que vaya a superar los 10650



Pues están probando con ganas y los USAnos ayudando


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cerrado GAP USANO definitivamente vamos a morir los cortos. a las 17:25 intento cerrar mi posi.




Más importante, los cortos de HL a 10.650 han entrado


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Feb 2010)

los cocos cada día se superan

menuda desplumada están haciendo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dónde vas corto? creo que lo puedes decir ya...


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2010)

Si esto sigue así, le voy a abrir cortos justo antes de la robasta, con two eggs


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Si sigue así creo que tenemos sobrecompra y el lunes Gap al alza.

Yo pensaba que el IBex hoy se la pegaba y el viernes en usa teníamos subidas, bueno, no me quejo, he acertado el 50%...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Si esto sigue así, le voy a abrir cortos justo antes de la robasta, con two eggs



No lo hagas, espera al lunes, te van a violear.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Me entró el corto a 10.660....... siempre que promedio al estilo Luca acabo perdiendo hasta la camisa


----------



## Interesado (19 Feb 2010)

Jojojojo... pasamos máximos de ayer en el SP.
Uno ya no sabe si cortarse las venas o dejárselas largas.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

El Stoxx ha hecho máximo en 2795, no debería pasar de 2800 hoy. Aunque dudo un poco de lo que digo creo que nos harán bajar tras el cierre europeo, estas subidas no tienen sentido ahora mismo.

Hoy deberíamos acabar en rojo en todos los índices importantes, si no lo hacen así mal asunto. Aquí no entra el Ibex.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder dónde vas corto? creo que lo puedes decir ya...



En Gamesa desde hace unos dias y acabo de entrar corto en IBR, justo en el máximo del día.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx ha hecho máximo en 2795, no debería pasar de 2800 hoy. Aunque dudo un poco de lo que digo creo que nos harán bajar tras el cierre europeo, estas subidas no tienen sentido ahora mismo.
> 
> Hoy deberíamos acabar en rojo en todos los índices importantes, si no lo hacen así mal asunto. Aquí no entra el Ibex.



Tras el cierre europeo los usanos van a volar Mulder.


----------



## Catacrack (19 Feb 2010)

Las ultimas 3 semanas me han violado los viernes tardes, lo anoto para futuras semanas, a partir de ahora los viernes plego a la hora de comer.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Sólo me consuela que ABG no ha llegado ni a 300k de negociado, siemore hace máximos en 400k, tendré que ver el volumen de la robasta, si me violean el lues en el gap meteré otro cargador.

Voy con 4000 CFD que no son pocos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Esto va a subir un huevo con el cierre de cortos ya veréis... vaya rabo...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mixtables ¿no se supone que una subida de tipos? aunque sea solo a los bancos ¿drena liquidez? Es decir, que ya no tienen intención de hacer más papelitos.



Mmmm, no necesariamente. Digamos que es condición necesaria, pero no suficiente.

La FED tiene básicamente 3 tipos.

Federal Funds Rates: Dienero al cual se prestan los bancos. FFR. Es el modo que tiene la FED de interferir en el interbancario.

Federal Discount Rates: Tipo al cual presta la FED a los bancos. Este es el que han subido.

Y un tercero que es el tipo al cual la FED remunera la pasta que depositan bajo su paraguas los bancos. Nuevo desde 2007, y no conozco el nombre.


Los que han subido son los discount. Es decir, el tipo al que prestan la liquidez. El motivo por el que yo creo que es un farol del Bernanke, es porque es el tipo al cual se paga la liquidez, y la liquidez, la multiplicado por 2.xxx, 2xx%.

A efectos prácticos al menos por ahroa no va a afectar significativamente al mercado.

Saludos


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No lo hagas, espera al lunes, te van a violear.



me voy a calmar y la dejo pasar.

Seguiré con el plan inicial de darle en los 10850 que por donde pasa la MM200 y creo que tras su ruptura de jornadas atrás, está haciendo el pull back.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

He aprovechado el nuevo máximo de IBR para ampliar posición de cortos, ahora voy con el cargador casi completo, jejeje.


----------



## Interesado (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> He aprovechado el nuevo máximo de IBR para ampliar posición de cortos, ahora voy con el cargador casi completo, jejeje.



Yo lo tenía desde ayer a 6.06 y no me ha entrado, creo que le voy a meter igualmente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

El indicador HL no falla... podría haber dicho antes que se iba a meter corto XD....


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

He recomprado el corto de 10.660 palmando comisiones. Esto tiene mala pinta.
Asumiré mi "super" apalancamiento con el otro mini corto


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

NRG Energy, Inc. - Google Finance

Top 10 Most Profitable Industrial Stocks: DSX, WXS, LMLP, PRGN, PAC, ABAT, NMM, SFL, SHE, CFSG (Feb 17, 2010) - China Analyst - News and Research on U.S.-Listed Chinese Stocks


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Estais muy confiados, el lunes creo que comemos todos en cáritas. en metro Bilbao.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 Feb 2010)

Vendido corto de ibex en 10646. +8,14%
Y ahora el saludo:Buenas tardes,toa la hemoglobina,etc.

Una de las razones para quitarme el corto queria compartirla con uds.

En el Commitmen of traders los Large Speculators han estado aumentando sus posiciones largas durante toda la caidita.Muy mosqueante.
Miraros el link.
http://www.timingcharts.com/

Diga lo que diga Carpatos aqui hay gacela encerrada
S2


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El indicador HL no falla... podría haber dicho antes que se iba a meter corto XD....





HL es como el sentimiento contrario, no¿?. Porque sino no lo pillo.

PD: Te ha llegado lo que te he enviado¿?.

Saludos


----------



## rosonero (19 Feb 2010)

Comprados los minis cortos, si el otro día hacía mi record de plusvalías (640) hoy casi las igualo con pérdidas 

Lección: Día de vencimiento, no opero o siempre largo  (estos días no son para novatos)


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

El otro corto recomprado en 10.660 a las 17:34:54 jajajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

Vaya robasta la de IBR, va y se queda más de 1 ctm. por encima del máximo, esto es de juzgado de guardia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> HL es como el sentimiento contrario, no¿?. Porque sino no lo pillo.
> 
> PD: Te ha llegado lo que te he enviado¿?.
> 
> Saludos



Ya lo he leído, me temo que me quedo en casa que he palmado bastante, otra vez será amigo.


HL es un semáforo, sobre todo cuando dice: le voy a dar con todo lo gordo, no toco un largo ni con un palo, le voy a dar con todo el equipo etc etc... cuando diga eso, ponte largo y te forras.


----------



## destr0 (19 Feb 2010)

Vaya pupita hoy, me ha tocado soltar un gordo en subasta porque me quedaba sin liquidez 

Los otros me los quedo para el lunes, confiando en que hoy ha sido una subida muy falsa por los vencimientos... O eso o el lunes me mosquearé y volveré de gordos a minis, que ya está bien. Vaya semanita...


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HL es un semáforo, sobre todo cuando dice: le voy a dar con todo lo gordo, no toco un largo ni con un palo, le voy a dar con todo el equipo etc etc... cuando diga eso, ponte largo y te forras.



Los que vamos a terminar en un semáforo somos nosotros


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)




----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (19 Feb 2010)

Hoy parece que hemos roto resistencia, con fuerza.

Mucho bajismo, pero la bolsa lleva 2 semanas subiendo.


----------



## Claca (19 Feb 2010)

¿Nadie contempla un escenario distinto al descrito por Mulder? ¿Subida+subida para caer a plomo, por ejemplo?

El ibex está ya muy cerca de los 10.850 que no debería superar y todo el mundo va corto, podrían meter un último arreón para acabar de finiquitar al personal. Lo que no me gusta de esta opción es que no deja espacio para delegar la subida a las gacelas, o sí, depende de como planteen el día... Lo planteo como posibilidad más, no es que tenga especial fé en ello.

En otro orden de cosas. Desde el viernes 5 estamos alcistas. Todos tenemos ganas de enchufarle al botas, pero no tiene sentido aguantar 700 puntos en contra. Está bien ir probando contra la resistencia, pero una vez se supera, lo correcto es cerrar la posición. Las gacelas huyen, es nuestra defensa natural, sólo los leones pueden atreverse a plantar cara, especialmente si llevamos un atracón de apalancamiento encima, porque no aguantaríamos ni dos asaltos. Al menos yo lo veo así... no me duele perder dos veces 30 si a la tercera logro 200.

Vuelvo a colgar mi escenario, dibujado el jueves 4 de febrero. Por el momento cumple a la perfección. Ese finde di unas directrices básicas para que se cumpliera el rebote, estas se dieron y dos semanas más tarde estamos 700 puntos por encima de los mínimos:






_Cuando lo dibujé todavía no habíamos perdido los 10.000_

En los 10.850 coinciden bastantes cosillas, no sólo fue el punto dónde empezó la aceleración bajista que nos llevó a perder fugazmente los 10.000. Por este motivo creo que vale la pena arriesgar unos cortos si llegamos allí, permitiendo un apalancamiento superior al habitual o un stop más generoso. En mi inexperta opinión puede ser un nivel excelente para abrir cortos a medio plazo. Si se superasen, entonces ya veríamos...


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Feb 2010)

Pecataaa : me tienes preocupado... ¿Escapaste medio bien?.
No he leído nada... y rarooo.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

Hoy no puedo dar el volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex por una sencilla razón, ayer debía haber cambiado el contrato al siguiente vencimiento pero al final no me acordé y lo he puesto hoy con el mercado ya abierto, esto ha distorsionado el volumen y no me fio de lo que veo.

Así que voy a comentar como ha quedado el volumen en Stoxx hasta la hora del cierre europeo.

El saldo del dia ha quedado positivo en el Stoxx, pero durante el dia hemos tenido los siguientes movimientos:

- Han vendido hasta las 12, curiosamente hasta el vencimiento.
- Han comprado hasta las 15:30.
- Han vendido de 15:30 a las 16:30.
- Han comprado de de 16:30 a 17:30.
- En lo que sería la subasta del Ibex se han puesto vendendores de nuevo.

Las horas son todas aproximadas. Al final del dia suele haber cierta manipulación para dar a entender a las gacelillas hacia donde se va y luego en la subasta pueden hacer otra cosa.

Si nos atenemos a lo que dice el Stoxx, el lunes deberíamos empezar con gap a la baja. En este momento los leoncios del Stoxx siguen bajistas, aunque el saldo del día es positivo.

El volumen creo que hoy está siendo alto.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

A mi este escenario me recuerda mucho al de navidad, primero lateral aburrido hasta que el volumen llega a la mínima expresión, luego subidas rompiendo resistencias ligeramente con algo de volumen pero sin convencimiento, finalmente caida brusca y fuerte pasando el suelo del lateral anterior.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder echame las cartas para NRG y PRGN, a ver que opinas de la subida de hoy...


----------



## Claca (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi este escenario me recuerda mucho al de navidad, primero lateral aburrido hasta que el volumen llega a la mínima expresión, luego subidas rompiendo resistencias ligeramente con algo de volumen pero sin convencimiento, finalmente caida brusca y fuerte pasando el suelo del lateral anterior.



Es una posibilidad que contemplo, que nos mareen en la zona potencial de giro, de hecho juraría que lo comenté con anterioridad. Si te fijas otras veces lo ha hecho, tras perder/ superar el canal hace un pull y se a arrima de nuevo a él, en algunos casos durante meses, pero, debido a las circunstancias actuales, con la volatilidad disparada, lo veo como segunda opción.


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder echame las cartas para NRG y PRGN, a ver que opinas de la subida de hoy...



A NRG la veo bajista, aunque parece que quiera girar, pero los leoncios siguen soltando papelitos, parece que suban para vender más caro, lo que está haciendo hoy podría ser un máximo.

En PRGN veo las cosas mejor, hay acumulación, aunque el entorno técnico está algo lateral. Hoy podría hacer (o haber hecho) un mínimo para intentar subir de nuevo.


----------



## bertok (19 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Nadie contempla un escenario distinto al descrito por Mulder? ¿Subida+subida para caer a plomo, por ejemplo?
> 
> El ibex está ya muy cerca de los 10.850 que no debería superar y todo el mundo va corto, podrían meter un último arreón para acabar de finiquitar al personal. Lo que no me gusta de esta opción es que no deja espacio para delegar la subida a las gacelas, o sí, depende de como planteen el día... Lo planteo como posibilidad más, no es que tenga especial fé en ello.
> 
> ...



Hamijo añade al argumentario que por se nivel anda la MM200.

Estoy contigo.


----------



## Claca (19 Feb 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo añade al argumentario que por se nivel anda la MM200.
> 
> Estoy contigo.



Ya está contemplado cuando digo "_En los 10.850 coinciden bastantes cosillas_" 

Tampoco hay que hilar muy fino, por cierto. Se puede empezar a plantear cortos por encima de los 700, con tranquilidad y muy poca carga.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Los que vamos a terminar en un semáforo somos nosotros



Yo he dejado la posi abierta y me han soplado un pico de la garantía.

Espero gap al alza el lunes, y cuando esté cerca el ibex de la MM200 igual me la juego y amplío los cortos que tengo que recuperar...

Eso de la liquidación diaria es un buen owned, lo que he perdido hoy ya lo he palmado no? es decir, si vendí a 19,60, y la vuelvo a ver a 19,60 y compro, palmo eso mas las comisiones? me enfollono un poco que no me he comido un cfd con tanta pérdida nunca XD

A ver si me lo explica HL que seguro que lo sabe bien XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Echame un ojo rápido a esta, que puede ser una alternativa. Es gasista, y tiene unos fundamentales casi óptimos.

Star Gas Partners, L.P. - Google Finance

SGU Star Gas Partners L.P. stock quote price shares XNYS ? Morningstar

Luca, echale un ojo tb pero a fundamental.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> Echame un ojo rápido a esta, que puede ser una alternativa. Es gasista, y tiene unos fundamentales casi óptimos.
> 
> ...



Pilla DPTR book value lo calculé en 3,33 y está a 1,42 ahora mismo. igual la OPAN


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Acabo de ver la otra, muy cerca de máximos de 2007, yo no entraría largo, mejor DPTR


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Feb 2010)

Luca si fuera como tu dices, no se yo quien aguantaría una posición dos semanas en perdidas...

No hombre... eso es lo que has perdido hoy. Si el Lunes recupera, pues te dan esa pasta...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca si fuera como tu dices, no se yo quien aguantaría una posición dos semanas en perdidas...
> 
> No hombre... eso es lo que has perdido hoy. Si el Lunes recupera, pues te dan esa pasta...



Bueno, hasta que no lo vea, no me lo creo jajaja.

Al final no me ha salido tan mal, me esperaba un 19,90 en la robasta.

HYTM sigue igual de aburrida, vamos a tener que venderlas el viernes WATA.

Tenemos hasta el 24, o la dejan en 0,20 o la suben a 1,XX USD...


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, hasta que no lo vea, no me lo creo jajaja.
> 
> Al final no me ha salido tan mal, me esperaba un 19,90 en la robasta.
> 
> ...



El 24 es Miércoles machote... 

Ahora mismo yo me las tomo como un boleto de lotería muy caro. Si sale mal la cosa podemos perder otro 25-50%, pero podemos ganar un 200%.

De todas formas, si nos cambian de Nasdaq, no creo que pase nada... ya se han ido todos los fondos... juuas. Quedamos 3 gatitos...

Lo malo será como el Martes no digan nada... pffff con el poquisimo volumen que hay, podemos tener Piñas para salir. ::

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, hasta que no lo vea, no me lo creo jajaja.
> 
> Al final no me ha salido tan mal, me esperaba un 19,90 en la robasta.



La liquidación de los CFDs es diaria, igual que en los futuros, no tiene nada de raro, el caso es que hoy te lo quitan y el próximo dia si recuperas te lo vuelven a poner, al final no tienes que calcular nada, simplemente el precio al que vendiste y el precio al que recompraste, sin más.

Lo único lioso en esto son las garantías que suben al final del día, por eso yo suelo usar un 70% de mi capital disponible, siempre calculo lo máximo que puedo emplear para que no me cierren la posición al final del día.

Claro que a veces palmas y si vas algo justo puede que te cierren algo, pero es el riesgo que hay que correr, aunque yo ahora hago entradas con la mitad de la posición y si va bien entro con más si no lo dejo como está hasta que recupere o me pueda salir del estropicio.

El BIG money se hace siguiendo tendencias que duran varios dias, una semana, dos, según cada una. Swing trading se llama. No te debería preocupar quedarte abierto si estás ganando algo y si vas perdiendo al menos te das la oportunidad de recuperar. No es ningún drama aunque ahora te de miedo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Feb 2010)

He pillado las ABG con esa idea, con la emisión de bonos debería de caer, son a un tipo altísimo, eso es que no encuentran financiación, y eso que pagan a 180 días...

Yo creo que su valor en libros es 8 €, a ver si puedo aguantar este corto...

Da un poco de miedo porque por cada 0,01 € que se mueve la cotización, ganas/palmas 40€ lo que no es moco de pavo....

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Feb 2010)

¿Alguien sabe de alguna pagina como esta para el mercado europeo?

StockCharts.com - Simply the Web's Best Financial Charts

Muy simpática con muchas cositas... xD

Thanks


----------



## Interesado (19 Feb 2010)

Supongo que será el wishful thinking, pero creo que están apareciendo divergencias bajistas en muchos índices.

En el SP500 sin ir más lejos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Feb 2010)

Tengo una habilidad innata para que cuando me equivoco en la tendencia del mercado palmar muchisimo con mis acciones, no se como cojones siempre elijo las que mas bajan.

Por contra, cuando acierto la tendencia, tengo identica habilidad para elgir las acciones que menos suben .

Me parece que a partir del lunes voy a cambiar de sistema, elegire un valor al azar diciendole a mis hijos que pongan el dedito sobre una lista de valores, seguro que no lo pueden hacer peor :

Para mas inri he abierto una cuenta en r4 para operar con futuros, ahi me van a dar hasta en el carnet de identidad, bueno, me lo tomare como si fuera al casino xd


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tengo una habilidad innata para que cuando me equivoco en la tendencia del mercado palmar muchisimo con mis acciones, no se como cojones siempre elijo las que mas bajan.
> 
> Por contra, cuando acierto la tendencia, tengo identica habilidad para elgir las acciones que menos suben .
> 
> ...





> "El éxito es aprender a ir de fracaso en fracaso sin perder el entusiasmo."
> Winston Churchill



Y te lo dice uno que llegó a ir con -40% hace un año.

Como dicen por aqui, ser flexible, y modifcar habilmente aquellos fallos que se detecten.

Saludos


----------



## fmc (19 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes.

¿Alguien sabe si en yahoo se puede ver el futuro del Ibex plus? El volumen que indican con el ticker normal del Ibex (^IBEX) se supone que es un agregado de los volúmenes de los 35 componentes, no el del futuro ¿verdad? 

Thanks


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Acabo de ver la otra, muy cerca de máximos de 2007, yo no entraría largo, mejor DPTR




Hola Luca:

Son dos acciones completamente diferente por lo que puedo ver.

DPTR: Value; ( Bajo precio en libros).

SGU: Growth; ( Bajo precio en ventas).

DPTR no da dividendos, y SGU cerca del 7%.

Lo que no me convence de DPTR es que tienen unas ventas decrecientes cuatrimestrales, al igual que SGU, pero en menor cuantía.

Voy a analizar el pasivo, y te cuento, pero en principio, esperaría algún recorte de SGU para entrar, al menos yo.

Un saludo artista.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Luca echa un vistazo a esto:

DELTA PETROLEUM CORP (DPTR:US): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

Palman pasta.

Y en quartes siguen palmando pasta, pero menos...

DELTA PETROLEUM CORP (DPTR:US): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

STAR GAS PARTNERS L.P. (SGU:US): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

SGU gana algo. Y una cosa a tener en cuenta, no tiene deuda.

DPTR si que la tiene...

Por favor compruebalo para ver si la he giñado en algo...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Guru Analysis

De la web del NASDAQ

Guru Stock Analysis - Delta Petroleum Corporation (DPTR) - NASDAQ.com


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Y te lo dice uno que llegó a ir con -40% hace un año.
> 
> Como dicen por aqui, ser flexible, y modifcar habilmente aquellos fallos que se detecten.
> 
> Saludos



el caso es que para las malas decisiones que estoy tomando desde hace un tiempo no estoy perdiendo cantidades astronomicas, pero tengo la tristisima sensacion de que no doy una :S

ya van 3 o 4 veces que compro una accion y no entro en beneficios ni un minuto, me armo de paciencia y aguanto, sigue bajando o se mantiene lateral, me canso y vendo y a los pocos dias se recupera y tendria beneficios, mientras que a la que me he cambiado inicia un ciclo similar al anterior .

Parezco Zapatero tomando decisiones economicas oija mireute, voy de cagada en cagada


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Contabilidad de SGU, conservadora:
"" DPTR, Media.
SGU - STAR GAS PARTNERS L P Accounting Risk - Forbes.com

DPTR - DELTA PETROLEUM CORPORATION Accounting Risk - Forbes.com


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya van 3 o 4 veces que compro una accion y no entro en beneficios ni un minuto, me armo de paciencia y aguanto, sigue bajando o se mantiene lateral, me canso y vendo y a los pocos dias se recupera y tendria beneficios, mientras que a la que me he cambiado inicia un ciclo similar al anterior .



Entonces la solución parece fácil, tener más paciencia y mantener hasta que estés en beneficios. Parece una tontería pero es más efectivo de lo que parece, al final uno se acostumbra a ver un indicio y a tener paciencia antes de entrar, en vez de estar dentro palmando.

Yo tampoco llego a dominar el arte de entrar a buen precio aunque haya veces que me ha salido todo rodado, otras entro casi al final de la sesión y acabo mal, pero al dia siguiente me va todo fenomenal. 

Estos días está todo algo manipulado y estamos que damos bandazos arriba y abajo, así que es mejor mantener y ya llegará lo bueno. En mercados alcistas como el que tuvimos entre marzo y junio del año pasado era bastante fácil entrar y estar casi todo el rato en verde, pero ahora mismo no estamos así.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Feb 2010)

:´´( Fuera de Aria a 2.54$. 

Hasta pronto bonita... tú y yo hemos compartido mucho como para que nuestro amor caiga en el olvido :** jajaja.

Señores, buen fin de semana.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Entonces la solución parece fácil, tener más paciencia y mantener hasta que estés en beneficios. Parece una tontería pero es más efectivo de lo que parece, al final uno se acostumbra a ver un indicio y a tener paciencia antes de entrar, en vez de estar dentro palmando.
> 
> Yo tampoco llego a dominar el arte de entrar a buen precio aunque haya veces que me ha salido todo rodado, otras entro casi al final de la sesión y acabo mal, pero al dia siguiente me va todo fenomenal.
> 
> Estos días está todo algo manipulado y estamos que damos bandazos arriba y abajo, así que es mejor mantener y ya llegará lo bueno. *En mercados alcistas como el que tuvimos entre marzo y junio del año pasado era bastante fácil entrar y estar casi todo el rato en verde*, pero ahora mismo no estamos así.



A eso me refiero, que aun con la tendencia a favor no me salen las cosas bien xd, por eso no quiero ni pensar cuando las cosas se tuerzan.

Bueno, voy a dejar de llorar y a pillar animos para la semana que viene 

veo que el analisis de esta semana tienes un margen de acierto im - presionante ( en dos palabras )  , ya estoy esperando ver el de la semana que viene, si te sale como esta ... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Feb 2010)

Parece que los americanos aflojan al cierre.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder, una pregunta, entonces para la following week tenemos un saldo netamente negativo, no es así?. O te he entendido mal?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Una pregunta tonta... que edad teneís más o menos los foreros, porque yo me siento un poco yogurin habiendo gente con hijos... 25 primaveras que gasto...


----------



## Mulder (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, una pregunta, entonces para la following week tenemos un saldo netamente negativo, no es así?. O te he entendido mal?



Explícate, no hagas preguntas sin detallar, se concreto y específico.

Debe ser mi mentalidad alemana, pero no me gusta que me hagan preguntas al aire sin concretar que se quiere saber, además creo que antes he dicho que el saldo en diario era positivo y que en subasta han vendido.

El análisis semanal será mañana, hasta que no cierre el mercado es mejor no especular con lo que va a ocurrir y hoy no lo voy a hacer, hay muchas cosas que mirar antes de dar un veredicto.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta... que edad teneís más o menos los foreros, porque yo me siento un poco yogurin habiendo gente con hijos... 25 primaveras que gasto...



En el antiguo hilo había una recopilación ^^!

Buen finde


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Explícate, no hagas preguntas sin detallar, se concreto y específico.
> 
> Debe ser mi mentalidad alemana, pero no me gusta que me hagan preguntas al aire sin concretar que se quiere saber, además creo que antes he dicho que el saldo en diario era positivo y que en subasta han vendido.
> 
> El análisis semanal será mañana, hasta que no cierre el mercado es mejor no especular con lo que va a ocurrir y hoy no lo voy a hacer, hay muchas cosas que mirar antes de dar un veredicto.




Ok. Tienes razón, que muchas veces parece que doy por hecho cosas, que si no se especifican pueden dar lugar a error.

Me refiero a si el escenario que contemplas es con caidas en los indices SP, IBEX, y cosas así.

Sí es más interesante estar en liquidez que comprar hoy, para la semana que viene comprar más barato.

Y de paso, y si no es mucha molestia, echale un vistazo a SGU, por si viniera una correción inminente, o para trincar ahora...

Un saludo


----------



## Catacrack (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta... que edad teneís más o menos los foreros, porque yo me siento un poco yogurin habiendo gente con hijos... 25 primaveras que gasto...



Yo tambien soy del 84 y me queda hasta final de año para cumplir 26. Somos carne fresca para los leones.

Aunque espero no morir en los primeros años de vida y algun dia ser el rey de la selva.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo tambien soy del 84 y me queda hasta final de año para cumplir 26. Somos carne fresca para los leones.
> 
> Aunque espero no morir en los primeros años de vida y algun dia ser el rey de la selva.



Toda la vida por delante.o

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3iqvddLKN9Y&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3iqvddLKN9Y&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Claca (19 Feb 2010)

Pues yo soy un pelín más joven que vosotros... lo que pasa es que me han salido hasta canas del estrés de estar tradeando casi a diario


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Pues yo soy un pelín más joven que vosotros... lo que pasa es que me han salido hasta canas del estrés de estar tradeando casi a diario



Hombre, podría ser peor, se te podría haber caido el pelo, y quedarse tal cual :|


----------



## Claca (19 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Hombre, podría ser peor, se te podría haber caido el pelo, y quedarse tal cual :|



Hay quién dirá que mejor tener la cabeza pelada que la cuenta. Estos mayores, qué cosas tienen ::

¡Buen fin de semana a todos!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Feb 2010)

Echar un vistazo a este video/post muy recomendable.




Independentista_vasco dijo:


> *Lecciones de Economía - 18/02/10*
> Temas expuestos: Reflejo contable del proceso de expansión crediticia / La creación de medios fiduciarios / El multiplicador bancario / La Ley de Peel / El proceso de contracción monetaria
> 
> <embed src="http://blip.tv/play/AYHG70QC" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="300" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed>


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Feb 2010)

Los leones también palman........ o eso parece

Credit Suisse ha vendido acciones de BBVA y Santander por valor de 1.800 millones de euros en febrero


----------



## rosonero (20 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Echar un vistazo a este video/post muy recomendable.



Qué _ilu_, volver a clase como años ha


----------



## Mulder (20 Feb 2010)

A los buenos días!

Esta semana ha sido de locos, con bandazos, gaps y cierres inexplicables. Hay una manipulación tremenda en el mercado que le obliga a subir, probablemente es la mano de dios actuando, pero se nota y mucho. Si quieren saber si un valor está manipulado y buscan ejemplos ya no hace falta que miren en los valores del Ibex o el MC, basta con mirar el Stoxx o el mini-S&P de este jueves y viernes pasado, incluso se puede ver también en el eurodólar.

De todas formas sigo pensando que el mercado debe corregir el desbarajuste alcista haciendo lo que debe. Ayer los leoncios del Stoxx y S&P terminaron vendedores y eso nos daría un gap a la baja para este lunes.

Este lunes podríamos hacer un improbable máximo, no lo veo muy viable pero la posibilidad existe, sobre todo hacia la apertura/principio de la sesión de los gringos.

Durante esta semana solo tenemos un dia importante, que será el próximo jueves 25, espero probables bajadas hasta ese día pero con tibieza, se caerá sin fuerza puesto que el volumen sigue bajo aunque en este momento crece poco a poco. Es probable también que el día de bajadas más fuertes sea el próximo martes 23.

Además de esto el próximo domingo 28 habrá luna llena, con lo cual podemos tener un final de semana muy movido.

A corto plazo tenemos un mercado muy alcista que quiere llegar lejos, aunque antes haya que hacer una sana corrección, en el S&P tenemos objetivo de subida en 1115 y en el Stoxx en 2802, que podrían ser los máximos del lunes, la corrección nos podría llevar hacia el 1084 y 2700.

Tras la corrección deberíamos empezar a subir ya con fuerza hacia máximos anuales a medio plazo, lo que ignoro en este momento es si los pasaremos o no, aunque en los gráficos se está viendo una acumulación tremenda, sobre todo en S&P, en el Stoxx aun estamos a medio camino. Este marzo debería ser un mes alcista durante la primera mitad, yo en principio si que veo ciertas posibilidades de pasarlos.

En el Ibex tenemos menos empuje, es donde más probabilidades hay de bajar más fuerte hasta el dia 25.

En fin, todo esto va sujeto a que no manipulen mucho los mercados, aunque me parece que lo harán menos esta semana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (20 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Esta semana ha sido de locos, con bandazos, gaps y cierres inexplicables. Hay una manipulación tremenda en el mercado que le obliga a subir, probablemente es la mano de dios actuando, pero se nota y mucho. Si quieren saber si un valor está manipulado y buscan ejemplos ya no hace falta que miren en los valores del Ibex o el MC, basta con mirar el Stoxx o el mini-S&P de este jueves y viernes pasado, incluso se puede ver también en el eurodólar.
> 
> ...




A eso me refería con lo de los objetivos bajistas. Buen finde señores.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Feb 2010)

A ver si ahora me lo deja poner.... 

Hola majetes!  Otro que está corto para el lunes…

Os pongo posibles recuentos del Ibex… o estamos acabando la Onda4 de Onda1 de C o es la Onda2 de C… ienso:







Buen fin de semana a tod@s!


----------



## fmc (21 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A ver si ahora me lo deja poner....
> 
> Hola majetes!  Otro que está corto para el lunes…
> 
> ...



Buenas

Te agradecería que explicaras, para los que nos perdemos con las ondas, qué implicaciones tiene una u otra opción, como por ejemplo, una estimación del precio al final de ésta o en la siguiente onda o


----------



## carloszorro (21 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Te agradecería que explicaras, para los que nos perdemos con las ondas, qué implicaciones tiene una u otra opción, como por ejemplo, una estimación del precio al final de ésta o en la siguiente onda o



Cualquiera de las opciones indica que estamos próximos a una nueva caída de 2.000 puntos como mínimo...en caso de onda 4 el guano se retrasará un poco mas, en caso de onda 2 el petardazo se encuentra próximo. 

Todo esto es un poco pesimista porque la onda a de largo plazo ha sido demasiado brutal como para volver a ver mínimos, pero eso se irá viendo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Feb 2010)

Hola fmc , ya te ha contestado carloszorro, lo único que puedo añadir, es que hasta que no evolucione un poco el índice, no podremos saber en qué onda estamos.

Si estamos en una Onda2 de C, los puntos importantes serán:
-fibo38,2% 10.805
-fibo50% 11.079 y
-fibo61,8% 11.353

Si estamos en una Onda4 de Onda1 de C:
-fibo38,2% 10.409
-fibo50% 10.560 y
-fibo61,8% 10.710

Es decir, como hemos pasado los fibos 38,2% y 50%, se tendría que girar en 10.710 para que la segunda opción (Onda4 de Onda1 de C) fuera válida...

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (21 Feb 2010)

Apuesto por Onda2 de C.

Dificil que pase los 10805.

Veremos.


----------



## carloszorro (21 Feb 2010)

El Domingo 28 luna llena

¿Habrá cambio brusco de tendencia Mulder? :

Que ya me está interesando esto de las fases lunares


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Feb 2010)

Luca, sobre Abengoa, para acojonar un poco y tal... juuas.

Los expertos se muestran más positivos con Abengoa. La compañía controlada por la familia Benjumea podría incrementar su beneficio en los próximos tres años a un ritmo del 15 por ciento anual, hasta los 255 millones de euros. Aunque para algunos, el problema puede ser su alto endeudamiento, la empresa tiene bien diversificados los vencimientos de su deuda, con lo que no tiene problema en el corto plazo.

Qué compañías compran las gestoras internacionales en el parqué español - 20/02/10 - 1925934 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Feb 2010)

Hello boys,

He estado fuera el fin de semana, completamente desconectada de foro y bolsa en general. Eso me ha servido para no palmar ya que al final el € recuperó como un campeón así que prácticamente estoy como entré.

Seguro que si hubiera estado frente a la pantalla habría vendido y luego habría visto como subía... me pasa como a zuloman, así que muchas veces prefiero aguantar las posiciones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hello boys,
> 
> He estado fuera el fin de semana, completamente desconectada de foro y bolsa en general. Eso me ha servido para no palmar ya que al final el € recuperó como un campeón así que prácticamente estoy como entré.
> 
> Seguro que si hubiera estado frente a la pantalla habría vendido y luego habría visto como subía... *me pasa como a zuloman*, así que muchas veces prefiero aguantar las posiciones.



mal de muchos.......

pero esta semana pienso acertar en TODO todito todo 

eso si consigo salir de GAM sin palmar y sin perder el tren en todo lo demas :bla: :bla:

Con un par pienso comprar a dedo , puro azar, seguro que me sale mejor que cuando " pienso " ienso:.

al que pregunta la edad, yo 45 pero parezco un bebe, por lo rollizo quiero decir jejejeje

MULDEEEEEERRRRRRR estoy esperando ver GAM a 3,96 cagontoloquesemenea, veras como vendo y se va a 5,89 xd , esta semana empiezo a hacer experimentos con futuros , madre del amor hermoso, me va a caer la del pulpo .


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2010)

Mulder, en el analisis de esta semana me temo que estoy mas espeso que en la anterior:

por un lado dices que esperas bajadas poco abultadas, en especial el martes, y luego al final dices que vamos hacia maximos :

soy yo, ¿o estas aplicando la tecnica de los politicos de darle a todos los palos ?


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> mal de muchos.......
> 
> MULDEEEEEERRRRRRR estoy esperando ver GAM a 3,96 cagontoloquesemenea, veras como vendo y se va a 5,89 xd , esta semana empiezo a hacer experimentos con futuros , madre del amor hermoso, me va a caer la del pulpo .



Buenas noches ^__^!

Zulo, ¿nadie te ha dicho que los experimentos con la Coca-cola? )

Hazte al menos una semanita de papel-trading, se que no es lo mismo... pero así al menos puedes evitar alguna cagada.

Pecaaa ya me temía lo peor... menos mal que tuviste temple.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas noches ^__^!
> 
> Zulo, ¿nadie te ha dicho que los experimentos con la Coca-cola? )
> 
> ...



eso es muy razonable, lo que pasa es que es como jugar al poquer con garbanzos, seguro que con papel lo hago de maravilla y en cuanto pongo la pasta !!! zas en toda la boca!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Feb 2010)

Ahora mismo se trata de ir poco apalancado y aguantar la posición con un SL mental holgado. Con la volatilidad que hay seguro que al final puedes salir sin perder aunque hayas fallado la entrada.


----------



## Hagen (22 Feb 2010)

Subo el hilo.

Los japos en verde fosforito 2.7%

Esto ya tiene pinta de subida para ver maximos, pero debemos hacer un alto en el camino.


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2010)

Parece que vamos a abrir a lo grande y con otro gap al alza de un par de cojones, Stoxx 2805 :8:

Destro, andas por ahí? alguna estrategia


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

Saludos


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Subo el hilo.
> 
> Los japos en verde fosforito 2.7%
> 
> Esto ya tiene pinta de subida para ver maximos, pero debemos hacer un alto en el camino.



Mejor, más seguro será la caída, entonces. Hemos pasado de un sentimiento bajista extremo a pensar en volver a máximos, el rebote debe estar ya muy maduro 

En serio, para ver algo más sólido que un rebote primero deberíamos pasar los 10.850 y luego vendría la zona 11.200-11.350, que es un muro de acero. Tenemos la suerte de que estos niveles son bastante importantes y suponen por sí mismos stops muy claros, de modo que resulta fácil abrir y gestionar una posición con comodidad. Mientras estemos por debajo de los 10.850, sólo caben cortos. Cualquier otra cosa es anticiparse.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,

Yo dejé un corto a 2.799 por si sonaba la flauta y casi me tira el SL  Esperemos que empiece a bajar.


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Las sinCRITERIAs han subido alrededor de un 8% desde los mín de 3.06€, los 3,40€ como nuevo objetivo para esta semana.


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Las CRI están haciendo un máximo como preparación para su gran guanazo durante esta semana, siempre exageran movimientos antes de ir al contrario.

A los leoncios les gusta extremar el dolor.

edito: Creo que ya hemos hecho el máximo de hoy en Europa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Buenos días aguantando el dolor con ABG, de momento bajando de los 20.00....


^Por cierto, SOS suspendida, y Prisa haciendo roll over con la deuda...


----------



## Interesado (22 Feb 2010)

Sería gracioso que el gap lo hubieran hecho ejércitos de gacelas, que cegadas por el espejismo del vencimiento no han visto el abismo que tenían delante.

Si los análisis que hacemos aquí son correctos y ya hemos visto el final del rebote, sería una jugada maestra. Todas las gacelas pilladas en máximos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Sería gracioso que el gap lo hubieran hecho ejércitos de gacelas, que cegadas por el espejismo del vencimiento no han visto el abismo que tenían delante.
> 
> Si los análisis que hacemos aquí son correctos y ya hemos visto el final del rebote, sería una jugada maestra. Todas las gacelas pilladas en máximos.



Dios te "hoyga" porque como sigamos así me las dan con queso en ABG...


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Las sinCRITERIAs han subido alrededor de un 8% desde los mín de 3.06€, los 3,40€ como nuevo objetivo para esta semana.




Gracias crack... como si quiere irse a los 3,60... 8:


si tiene ganas de subir... me parece que promediaré más arriba... 




Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Las CRI están haciendo un máximo como preparación para su gran guanazo durante esta semana, siempre exageran movimientos antes de ir al contrario.
> 
> ...




No me digas eso Mulder... que les he preparado otro cargador... :ouch:



Saludos


----------



## Interesado (22 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dios te "hoyga" porque como sigamos así me las dan con queso en ABG...



Si no llevara CRI sería algo más imparcial, aunque Mulder me ha tranquilizado bastante en ese aspecto (¡abajo con las IBE!).


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

SOS ha sido un caramelo para todos los que hayan querido seguir el juego de los MMs nacionales, la llevaron a 2.13€ para echar a las gacelas... son capaces de subirla a 4,00€ -a medio plazo-

Teniendo en cuenta las cajas pilladas que hay en estos momentos, CM hummm sobre los 10,00€ de media. XD


----------



## fmc (22 Feb 2010)

Buenas. ¿Qué objetivo de caída veis para hoy/mañana en el IBEX? ¿10395/10400 os parece bien? ienso:


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2010)

Joer! Todo el gap ATPC en 10 minutos, vuelvo de cambiar un pañal mientras me pensaba donde ponerme corto y vaya panmorama.

Stoxx a cerrar el gap y el Ibex a testear los 10560 :


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si no llevara CRI sería algo más imparcial, aunque Mulder me ha tranquilizado bastante en ese aspecto (¡abajo con las IBE!).



joder con las criterias... se me escapa otra vez el barco.. ::



Saludos ::


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Las CRI están haciendo un máximo como preparación para su gran guanazo durante esta semana, siempre exageran movimientos antes de ir al contrario.
> 
> ...



Si los leoncios han comprado estos días será necesario que empapelen al personal. Puede que lo hagan en varias descargas, de modo que no debería sorprendernos si volvemos a niveles de apertura o incluso si se superan ligeramente, sería para caer con más fuerza. Al menos yo lo veo así, el rebote está prácticamente finiquitado.


----------



## Tio Pepe (22 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,

Llevo un tiempo siguiendo el hilo pero aún no había llegado a participar.
Os quería hacer una pregunta, las últimas semanas el Ibex ha formado lo que yo creo que es una pauta "Morning Star", con repercusiones alcistas.
¿Creeis que podemos ver un par de semanas alcistas antes del guano que ya muchos pronosticais?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Yo estoy pensando soltar las ABG a 18,50 si llegan... aunque a esos niveles igual me merece la pena poner un SP y dejarlas tranquilas...


----------



## Interesado (22 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando soltar las ABG a 18,50 si llegan... aunque a esos niveles igual me merece la pena poner un SP y dejarlas tranquilas...



Yo a las 10.30 me tengo que ir y estaré incomunicado todo el día y viendo al ritmo que vamos me tienta mucho dejar los cortos abiertos. 

No sé que hacer. ienso:


----------



## Catacrack (22 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Hueles eso? ¿Lo hueles muchacho? Es guano hijo. Nada en el mundo huele así. ¡Me encanta el olor a guano por la mañana!



Gap al alza y caida de 200 puntos en una hora. A este ritmo nos cargamos el ibex antes de ir a comer. No conozco una manera mejor de empezar bien el Lunes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Gap al alza y caida de 200 puntos en una hora. A este ritmo nos cargamos el ibex antes de ir a comer. No conozco una manera mejor de empezar bien el Lunes.



Sobre todo si vamos cortos... Que el viernes nos acojonaron a base de bien...

La verdad es que últimamente estamos muy finos... el viernes comentamos gap al alza para hoy y después bajadita... a ver si nos la pegamos hoy...


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo a las 10.30 me tengo que ir y estaré incomunicado todo el día y viendo al ritmo que vamos me tienta mucho dejar los cortos abiertos.
> 
> No sé que hacer. ienso:




Si dejas un SP seguro que te lo tiran.

Edit: Habéis visto el tapón que tienen montado desde 2.778 hacia abajo en el EX50? Ya ha rebotado dos veces en 2.779.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo a las 10.30 me tengo que ir y estaré incomunicado todo el día y viendo al ritmo que vamos me tienta mucho dejar los cortos abiertos.
> 
> No sé que hacer. ienso:



Creo que te va a dar tiempo a poner un SP, puede que te salte, pero si no puedes estar atento eso que te llevas (me encanta que nuestro dinero trabaje para nosotros)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Bertok creo que el consejo del viernes para que esperaras a hoy para ponerte corto se merece un thanks....XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando soltar las ABG a 18,50 si llegan... aunque a esos niveles igual me merece la pena poner un SP y dejarlas tranquilas...



Me puse corto con media posi esta mañana en las cercanias de 20,tengo otra remesa de cortos por si vuelve a levantar cabeza.
Yo las pienso aguantar unos dias,esta junto con Tl5 son carne de cañon.
Tambien estoy vigilando a BME por los 21 para darle con todo lo gordo


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2010)

Como esto se haga realidad el piño va a ser de órdago

El Banco de España estudia elevar la provisión por activos inmobiliarios - Expansión.com


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Como esto se haga realidad el piño va a ser de órdago
> 
> El Banco de España estudia elevar la provisión por activos inmobiliarios - Expansión.com



El piño va a ser de órdago de todos modos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Como esto se haga realidad el piño va a ser de órdago
> 
> El Banco de España estudia elevar la provisión por activos inmobiliarios - Expansión.com



Tarde o temprano toda la mierda va a salir a flote,la alfombra ya no da mas de si...inocho:


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Como esto se haga realidad el piño va a ser de órdago
> 
> El Banco de España estudia elevar la provisión por activos inmobiliarios - Expansión.com



Es positivo que vayan dotando poco a poco. El día que quieran venderlos tendrán que rebajar un 50% el precio de balance. Ya les falta menos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me puse corto con media posi esta mañana en las cercanias de 20,tengo otra remesa de cortos por si vuelve a levantar cabeza.
> Yo las pienso aguantar unos dias,esta junto con Tl5 son carne de cañon.
> Tambien estoy vigilando a BME por los 21 para darle con todo lo gordo



Pues que las lleves tú es garantía de que suban mamonazo, ya están en verde otra vez...::

19,90 casi nada, ahora que estás dentro debería de liquidar a pérdidas a todo meter, va a llegar a 24...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues que las lleves tú es garantía de que suban mamonazo, ya están en verde otra vez...::
> 
> 19,90 casi nada, ahora que estás dentro debería de liquidar a pérdidas a todo meter, va a llegar a 24...



Sois unos tiernos,no sabeis aguantar una posicion en cuanto se ponen unos centimos en contra...cuando este en 19,99 le metes mas cortos coño!

Yo ahi la espero para darle con todo lo gordo,unos 5 o 6 k mas jijijiji


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Sois unos tiernos,no sabeis aguantar una posicion en cuanto se ponen unos centimos en contra...cuando este en 19,99 le metes mas cortos coño!
> 
> Yo ahi la espero para darle con todo lo gordo,unos 5 o 6 k mas jijijiji



No es ternura, es que en todo lo que te metes palmas como un campeón, y me da miedo llevar lo mismo que tu :XX:

Y has dicho con todo lo gordo, nos vamos a 24 € ya verás... creo que es la única que sube del ibex...


----------



## Catacrack (22 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No es ternura, es que en todo lo que te metes palmas como un campeón, y me da miedo llevar lo mismo que tu :XX:



:XX::XX::XX:

Pobre HL yo opto por subvencionarle las motos si se decide a abrir largos. El viernes desde que abrio sus cortos nos pusimos a subir como la espuma.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me puse corto con media posi esta mañana en las cercanias de 20,tengo otra remesa de cortos por si vuelve a levantar cabeza.
> Yo las pienso aguantar unos dias,esta junto con Tl5 son carne de cañon.
> Tambien estoy vigilando a BME por los 21 para darle con todo lo gordo




Largo ABG :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

me acaban de llegar los contrato de r4 , uno mas que se une a la fiesta del futuro y las perdidas multiplicadas 

quiero vendeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr GAM xd 8: , mejor hubiera dado la entrada para un piso xd :


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pobre HL yo opto por subvencionarle las motos si se decide a abrir largos. El viernes desde que abrio sus cortos nos pusimos a subir como la espuma.




¿Qué fue de aquellos cortos del ibex grande que llevaba...? 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

a ver esos ejpertos , ¿que va a hacer el ibex esta semana ? :bla: :bla: :bla:

EDITO : No val esperar al viernes para contestar eh


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver esos ejpertos , ¿que va a hacer el ibex esta semana ? :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> EDITO : No val esperar al viernes para contestar eh



Te lo digo yo, lateral alcista desde el martes a las 15:00


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo ABG :XX:



Nos vamos a quedar con tu pasta!

:XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me acaban de llegar los contrato de r4 , uno mas que se une a la fiesta del futuro y las perdidas multiplicadas
> 
> quiero vendeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr GAM xd 8: , mejor hubiera dado la entrada para un piso xd :



Si hubieras hecho eso ya irías palmando más...


----------



## Catacrack (22 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Qué fue de aquellos cortos del ibex grande que llevaba...? 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Hace una semana que apenas deje 6k en R4 para operar, retire el resto y pondre parte en interdin.

Estoy operando con unos minis por seguir un poco con la ludopatia. Voy corto pero los abri muy abajo, los tengo a 10550. Espero cerrarlos esta semana en 102xx-103xx.

La verdad es que con los minis se sufre mucho menos pero las ganancias son ridiculas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

al fin he logrado informarme. He llamado a Gam y me han dicho que mañana se abre el plazo para los derechos de adquisicion preferente de las acciones a 2,65 de la ampliacion de capital .

asi que casi voy a esperar a mañana a ver que pasa ¿ no ?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Pobre HL yo opto por subvencionarle las motos si se decide a abrir largos. El viernes desde que abrio sus cortos nos pusimos a subir como la espuma.




Los abri en 10650 y 10666 y les saque un buen pico hoy que ya los cerre,a ti te van a quitar hasta el taxi jajajajaja

PD: Estoy largo en s&p500 haciendo trading y corto en valores del ibex,de momento va todo de pm.

Cierro abenjoda con 20 centimos de ganancias,para que el señor luca se quede tranquilo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me acaban de llegar los contrato de r4 , uno mas que se une a la fiesta del futuro y las perdidas multiplicadas
> 
> quiero vendeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr GAM xd 8: , mejor hubiera dado la entrada para un piso xd :



En mi modesta opinión R4 es el peor broker nacional que hay, caros, te hacen pagar por servicios que en los demás son gratuitos, poco transparentes y el tema del apalancamiento con CFDs lo llevan fatal, por no contar que tienen cortos de solo aquello que les pasa por las narices.

Hace tiempo compré unos CFDs en R4 de una empresa italiana y solo se podía cerrar posición POR TELÉFONO, me parece increible que estos señores mantengan un sistema tan antediluaviano en estos tiempos y que aun conserven los clientes.

Lo siento, aunque haya muchos aquí en R4 tenía que soltarlo porque no soporto bien a este tipo de empresas que nos atrasan tecnológicamente en temas de bolsa, aunque hasta el momento estaba manteniendo un prudente silencio. También es cierto que el español mediano suele ser poco exigente en temas de consumo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Feb 2010)

Por cierto me estais tocando un pokito los webos con el temita de HL...voy a dejar de postear entradas y salidas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión R4 es el peor broker nacional que hay, caros, te hacen pagar por servicios que en los demás son gratuitos, poco transparentes y el tema del apalancamiento con CFDs lo llevan fatal, por no contar que tienen cortos de solo aquello que les pasa por las narices.
> 
> Hace tiempo compré unos CFDs en R4 de una empresa italiana y solo se podía cerrar posición POR TELÉFONO, me parece increible que estos señores mantengan un sistema tan antediluaviano en estos tiempos y que aun conserven los clientes.
> 
> Lo siento, aunque haya muchos aquí en R4 tenía que soltarlo porque no soporto bien a este tipo de empresas que nos atrasan tecnológicamente en temas de bolsa, aunque hasta el momento estaba manteniendo un prudente silencio. También es cierto que el español mediano suele ser poco exigente en temas de consumo.



:8: :8: :8:

pero mulder xd si pregunte que me recomendabais y fuiste tu el que me dijiste que r4 o interdin


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión R4 es el peor broker nacional que hay,...
> 
> Lo siento, aunque haya muchos aquí en R4 tenía que soltarlo porque no soporto bien a este tipo de empresas que nos atrasan tecnológicamente en temas de bolsa, aunque hasta el momento estaba manteniendo un prudente silencio. También es cierto que el español mediano suele ser poco exigente en temas de consumo.



Buenos días ^__^

Mulder, yo opero con ellos, pero vamos es porque opero poco...

Hoy, me han jodido una operación que iba a abrir en la apertura por lo de los 3 días que te marcan de plazo para poder operar después de haber vendido acciones, al ver la pasta en dinero para operar se me olvido el dichoso plazo.

Esto mosquea... 

Grrr

Zuloman, es que los demás imagínate como son...
Tienen sus cosas pero son honrados y no te engañan como por ejemplo Ig-markets, que no puedes dejar un stop sin que te lo violen por la noche...


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto me estais tocando un pokito los webos con el temita de HL...voy a dejar de postear entradas y salidas.



A veces ganas y nadie te lo reconoce, aunque si es cierto es que tienes poca paciencia y muchas veces te metes a lo loco.

Pero creo que poco a poco vas mejorando.


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *En mi modesta opinión R4 es el peor broker nacional que hay, caros, te hacen pagar por servicios que en los demás son gratuitos*, poco transparentes y el tema del apalancamiento con CFDs lo llevan fatal, por no contar que tienen cortos de sólo aquello que les pasa por las narices.




por eso operar con R4 es de ricos... los pobres tienen otras plataformas... 


Por cierto... si operas un poco al mes no se paga nada...



Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^
> 
> Mulder, yo opero con ellos, pero vamos es porque opero poco...
> 
> ...



explicame eso de los 3 dias para poder operar despues de haber vendido acciones :8:

yo en unoe puedo vender y comprar un minuto despues, pues si que me lo estais poniendo bonito todo xd :8:

a ver que aun no he firmado el contrato, lo tengo encima de mi mesa y pensaba pasarme hoy por paseo de la habana a llevarselo pero creo que ya no. ¿ cual me recomendais xd ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los abri en 10650 y 10666 y les saque un buen pico hoy que ya los cerre,a ti te van a quitar hasta el taxi jajajajaja
> 
> PD: Estoy largo en s&p500 haciendo trading y corto en valores del ibex,de momento va todo de pm.
> 
> Cierro abenjoda con 20 centimos de ganancias,para que el señor luca se quede tranquilo.



Pues me acabas de joder porque me la has subido, fuera a parte, si tu te sales con 20 cents y esperas guano te contradices no?


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> :8: :8: :8:
> 
> pero mulder xd si pregunte que me recomendabais y fuiste tu el que me dijiste que r4 o interdin



Lo que dije es que la mayoría estábamos en R4 o Interdin.


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver que aun no he firmado el contrato, lo tengo encima de mi mesa y pensaba pasarme hoy por paseo de la habana a llevarselo pero creo que ya no. ¿ cual me recomendais xd ?




Yo lo probaria... he operado con uno-e y es una mierda pinchada en un palo comparado con R4... 8:

En fin, para gustos colores...



Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> por eso operar con R4 es de ricos... los pobres tienen otras plataformas...
> 
> Por cierto... si operas un poco al mes no se paga nada...



Nótese como hábilmente he omitido decir que R4 es de pobres


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que dije es que la mayoría estábamos en R4 o Interdin.



joder pues pense que por algo seria xd :


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> explicame eso de los 3 dias para poder operar despues de haber vendido acciones :8:
> 
> yo en unoe puedo vender y comprar un minuto despues, pues si que me lo estais poniendo bonito todo xd :8:
> 
> a ver que aun no he firmado el contrato, lo tengo encima de mi mesa y pensaba pasarme hoy por paseo de la habana a llevarselo pero creo que ya no. ¿ cual me recomendais xd ?



Es si vendes acciones y quieres operar con cfds... 

Si vendes acciones y quieres comprar otras acciones no hay problema, por eso que no veo la lógica del asunto... pero en fin, seguro que ellos tienen un porqué.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo lo probaria... he operado con uno-e y es una mierda pinchada en un palo comparado con R4... 8:
> 
> En fin, para gustos colores...
> 
> ...



a ver si me aclaro de una p... vez , ¿en r4 puedo vender y comprar acto seguido ? o tengo que esperar 3 dias como han comentado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Es si vendes acciones y quieres operar con cfds...
> 
> Si vendes acciones y quieres comprar otras acciones no hay problema, por eso que no veo la lógica del asunto... pero en fin, seguro que ellos tienen un porqué.



ah, joder, ahi esta la cosa . ¿y si vendes minis y quieres comprar maxis o viceversa ?


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver si me aclaro de una p... vez , ¿en r4 puedo vender y comprar acto seguido ? o tengo que esperar 3 dias como han comentado



Eooooo ¿tú me lees? ya comienzo a dudarlo...


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Discrepo en la opinión de Mulder, al menos en el mercado internacional, NASDAQ, son los #1 en España, comisiones acordes a las operaciones realizadas, en todo momento están abiertos a sugerencias de sus clientes, en pocas palabras miman a los inversores.

Activación de valores en minutos, etc.

En otros brokers, directamente te dicen,,,, NO ES POSIBLE y se acabó!


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Discrepo en la opinión de Mulder, al menos en el mercado internacional, NASDAQ, son los #1 en España, comisiones acordes a las operaciones realizadas, en todo momento están abiertos a sugerencias de sus clientes, en pocas palabras miman a los inversores.
> 
> Activación de valores en minutos, etc.
> 
> En otros brokers, directamente te dicen,,,, NO ES POSIBLE y se acabó!



Pues yo se de otros brokers que tienen bastantes chicharros disponibles del Nasdaq y las comisiones son más bajas que en R4, además quitando brokers de bancos (que eso ya es otra historia) las comisiones suelen ser más altas que en el resto.

Claro que si vas a medio/largo plazo o con mucho capital esto no te preocupa mucho.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Discrepo en la opinión de Mulder, al menos en el mercado internacional, NASDAQ, son los #1 en España, comisiones acordes a las operaciones realizadas, en todo momento están abiertos a sugerencias de sus clientes, en pocas palabras miman a los inversores.
> 
> Activación de valores en minutos, etc.
> 
> En otros brokers, directamente te dicen,,,, NO ES POSIBLE y se acabó!



Ser los número 1 de España no es complicado... Que no lo se...

Podrían ofrecer activar las compras/ventas en los Pre/after markets... es muy importante...

El tema del tiempo real y las 5 posiciones que ofrecen...
Si quisieran podrían ser buenos... pero les falta.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Eooooo ¿tú me lees? ya comienzo a dudarlo...



si te leo, pero creo que posteamos a la vez xd 
gracias


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Discrepo en la opinión de Mulder, al menos en el mercado internacional, NASDAQ, son los #1 en España, comisiones acordes a las operaciones realizadas, en todo momento están abiertos a sugerencias de sus clientes, en pocas palabras miman a los inversores.
> 
> Activación de valores en minutos, etc.
> 
> En otros brokers, directamente te dicen,,,, NO ES POSIBLE y se acabó!



Yo también discrepo... seguramente Mulder tenga secuelas de alguna mala operación...



Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Te hablo de mi caso en particular... yo valoro las tarifas y la plataforma, no he tenido ningún solo cuelgue desde abril 2009.... las tarifas las puedes negociar, en función de tus operaciones.

En otros brokers, los que ganan son siempre ellos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

vaya castigo que le estan metiendo al santander :8:

¿ alguno de vosotros esta pillando con cortos ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Las abg no bajan ni a tiros... id llamando a la Buuaambulancia que la voy a necesitar...


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vaya castigo que le estan metiendo al santander :8:
> 
> ¿ alguno de vosotros esta pillando con cortos ?




Yo con los cortos de Criteria duermo tranquilo... :Baile:

y más aún cuando le clave lo gordo...


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Imageshack - buaaambulanciavw7.jpg - Uploaded by axelei


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

a la saca...


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

DDSS puede comenzar a subir esta semana, hoy puede ser un buen día para entrar, el suelo de los 1.53USD está funcionando desde la semana pasada.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Feb 2010)

Lucarr, en HYTM ahora nos ponen la noticia en el Goofle finance de lo del 600% de subida...

Quiero contratos, buuahh xD no más mierdas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

que calladitos estais todos 

venga que ya vuelve a bajar, tranquilos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lucarr, en HYTM ahora nos ponen la noticia en el Goofle finance de lo del 600% de subida...
> 
> Quiero contratos, buuahh xD no más mierdas.



Tranquilo, la buaambulancia está por aquí, si sale mal nos llevan directos al sanatorio.

Si sale la noticia en el google finance vamos a ver como va el PM y nos quitamos del 50% de la posi a la apertura, creo que no es mala jugada...

Siempre habrá alguna gacela que quiera nuestras acciones verdad?


Si subiera ese porcentaje... llevo 16000 acciones hamijo...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranquilo, la buaambulancia está por aquí, si sale mal nos llevan directos al sanatorio.
> 
> Si sale la noticia en el google finance vamos a ver como va el PM y nos quitamos del 50% de la posi a la apertura, creo que no es mala jugada...
> 
> Siempre habrá alguna gacela que quiera nuestras acciones verdad?



Si en la Pre me la suben a 0.45$ Largo al menos las 4 mil que tengo en 0.415, así reduzco riesgos...

Pero me parece a mi que ese plan lo habrán pensado ya muchos jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si en la Pre me la suben a 0.45$ Largo al menos las 4 mil que tengo en 0.415, así reduzco riesgos...
> 
> Pero me parece a mi que ese plan lo habrán pensado ya muchos jaja



El AH está a 0,44 no me seas cagón.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El AH está a 0,44 no me seas cagón.



Fueron 3 mil... y de alguno que esperaba noticias de contratos para este Lunes.

Yo tengo 13k... y si se me van a 0.25-30 me joden, vete a saber si algún día se recuperará :56:.

Lo que estaría bien es que después de esa pseudo-notícia sacarán alguna verdadera. Así multiplicarían sus efectos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Fueron 3 mil... y de alguno que esperaba noticias de contratos para este Lunes.
> 
> Yo tengo 13k... y si se me van a 0.25-30 me joden, vete a saber si algún día se recuperará :56:.
> 
> Lo que estaría bien es que después de esa pseudo-notícia sacarán alguna verdadera. Así multiplicarían sus efectos.



3k como están las cosas es bastante volumen.


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo también discrepo... seguramente Mulder tenga secuelas de alguna mala operación...



No, no fue por malas operaciones. 

Primero, al llegar vi que te cobraban por el tiempo real, cosa que acostumbrado a Interdin ya no me tomé muy bien, aunque eso tiene un pase, pero es que encima la web está completamente diseñada para ser un engañabobos, el botoncito de activar el tiempo real aparece por todas partes, pero ya me dirás donde está el de desactivarlo. Eso como programador y diseñador de software, que soy, solo le veo un sentido muy claro pero una intención muy oscura.

Luego lo de tener que obligarme a hacer una operación por teléfono cuando todo es aparentemente automático, es decir, en Interdin también tienen sus errores y hay cosas que están algo mal diseñadas, pero comprar electrónicamente y que luego no me dejen salir, llamo y me dicen que de ese mercado solo se puede salir por teléfono y encima eso no está avisado por ningún sitio de la web....en fin, no lo entiendo.

Yo he diseñado muchas webs (algunas bastante importantes y con muchas visitas) y a veces me ha tocado pagar este tipo de errores de diseño con corrección inmediata y además gratis, mientras tanto en R4 mantienen esos (supuestos) errores como si nada sucediera, les debe ir muy bien manteniéndolos.

Estamos hablando de un mecanismo para contratar un servicio por el que se paga dinero, no de algo que se ve poco, mal o falla con tal o cual navegador. Tengo un amigo inspector de consumo que va frecuentemente contra las telefónicas por errores mucho menores que ese.

De ahí mis conclusiones, se entiende ¿verdad?


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2010)

Sorprendido me quedo de lo que me cuentas, Mulder.

Desde luego yo ni conozco a la susodicha, ni tenía la más mínima intención de probar con ella.... pero aún así me sorprenden esos "métodos" en un broker online de este tipo.

Al respecto del sentido claro y la intención oscura, comparto plenamente tu valoración.

Con los latunes no se juega, vive Dios.


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2010)

Leo por ahí que hay fuertes divergencias en el Itraxx, pero no sé en que sentido ni dónde consultarlo. Algún alma caritativa :S

Suele ser un buen indicador de hacia donde va a salir disparado un lateral.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Feb 2010)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

carpatos quiere empepitarse y no puede....:Baile:

Yo no entiendo como este hombre con los años que lleva bolseando,con web potente y publicando libros que se supone que tiene que haber ganado pasta fuerte no pueda pagar la casa a tocateja.... o tendra la pasta metida en largos... a saber... :rolleye: o estara ahorrando para montar el HF del que habla...


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



rosonero dijo:


> Leo por ahí que ahí fuertes divergencias en el Itraxx, pero no sé en que sentido ni dónde consultarlo. Algún alma caritativa :S
> 
> Suele ser un buen indicador de hacia donde va a salir disparado un lateral.



Los puedes ver aquí (con retardo):

Markit Homepage


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> carpatos quiere empepitarse y no puede....:Baile:
> 
> Yo no entiendo como este hombre con los años que lleva bolseando,con web potente y publicando libros que se supone que tiene que haber ganado pasta fuerte no pueda pagar la casa a tocateja.... o tendra la pasta metida en largos... a saber... :rolleye: o estara ahorrando para montar el HF del que habla...




juas, para mi que los libros, la web y las conferencias son para pagar lo que palma en bolsa :XX:


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Mulder, si no es mucha molestia me puedes confirmar que si Itraxx baja = Bolsas arriba, no?



> Markit iTraxx Crossover
> 444.2/448.2 -24.2 (-5.1%)	15:14


----------



## pollastre (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder, una cuestión rápida: el iTRAXX del que habla Cárpatos habitualmente (ese que últimamente le quita el sueño) es el DBXM:xetr ? (x-tracker iTRAXX crossover 5-year).

Entiendo que no, dado que "su" iTRAXX camina en el entorno de los 400 y pico puntos, mientras que el DBXM:xetr está ahora mismo en 122. Tal vez cárpatos mira el crossover 10-year?

un saludo,


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Una vez + la CNMV demuestra que estamos en un xiringuito ... suspender la cot.. por esto.

El grupo SOS Corporación Alimentaria SA (SOS.MC) cerró el ejercicio 2009 con unas pérdidas netas de EUR179 millones, dijo el lunes la compañía en una comunicación a la Comisión Nacional del mercado de Valores. 

La compañía explicó al supervisor que los resultados de 2009 incluyen una serie de provisiones relacionadas con las anteriores administraciones de SOS, con el deterioro de elementos del activo fijo y activo financiero, entre otras. 

SOS reformuló las cuentas de 2008 para reflejar unas pérdidas de EUR190 millones, en comparación con los EUR32 millones de beneficios que había reportado originalmente. 

Las acciones de SOS fueron suspendidas antes de la apertura del mercado y volverán a negociarse a las 1445 GMT. 

SOS no ofreció datos comparables de los resultados provisionales de 2009. 
El grupo de alimentación obtuvo unos ingresos de EUR1.357 millones en 2009 y una pérdida bruta de explotación de EUR18 millones. 

Página web: Grupo SOS


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

El que mira Cárpatos es el iTraxx Crossover y ahora mismo sale que está bajando. Aunque en la web sale todo en verde suba o baje


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

Esto ya va cogiendo el colorcillo que me gusta hoy a mi, espero que no sea solo un cierre de gap.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Watarú creo que vamos a tener que salir por patas XDDD


Hemos tocado minimo mensual.

Bufff como están rompiendo stops.. eso es buena señal..


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Watarú creo que vamos a tener que salir por patas XDDD
> 
> 
> Hemos tocado minimo mensual.



Ya te dije que no eramos los únicos pensando en salirnos... jaja

Pero hoy no acabamos en Rojo. Paciencia... otra no nos queda.

¿Qué media llevas con esas acciones?

Jurr las acciones del pre-market, se contabilizan también en el horario normal ¿no? ...llevamos apenas 10k.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

wataru_ dijo:


> ya te dije que no eramos los únicos pensando en salirnos... Jaja
> 
> pero hoy no acabamos en rojo. Paciencia... Otra no nos queda.
> 
> ¿qué media llevas con esas acciones?



0,42............


----------



## Deudor (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto ya va cogiendo el colorcillo que me gusta hoy a mi, espero que no sea solo un cierre de gap.



Yo hoy ya he visto todos los colorcillos. No tengo ni idea, ya del color que tiene esto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

De las DPTR me salí ayer pero creo que van a pegar un skipe bastante fuerte dentro de nada... a ver si re-entro.

Creo que rebotan a 1,33, como mucho en 1,27


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ya te dije que no eramos los únicos pensando en salirnos... jaja
> 
> *Pero hoy no acabamos en Rojo. Paciencia*... otra no nos queda.
> 
> ...



la verdad es que teneis cojones y sangre fria xd :S

Yo llevo dias atrapado sin que se mueva una mierda mkis acciones y estoy cabreado como una mona


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Hoy puede ser la fecha elegida para dar cera a SOS.. acumulación activada.,,,,, han barrido stops en 2.11€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> la verdad es que teneis cojones y sangre fria xd :S
> 
> Yo llevo dias atrapado sin que se mueva una mierda mkis acciones y estoy cabreado como una mona



Somos "frios como robocs"


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Yo hoy ya he visto todos los colorcillos. No tengo ni idea, ya del color que tiene esto.



Hay que fijarse en el S&P que ahora es el que manda.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que fijarse en el S&P que ahora es el que manda.



Sí, pero a ABG creo que le da igual todo.. XD


----------



## kokaine (22 Feb 2010)

de Carpatos:	

Vaya mala suerte, Obama está presentando su plan de sanidad y se lleva por delante el mercado.


Joder, a Obama hay que aplicarle un nuevo dicho, "cada vez que abre la boca cae el S&P"


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> la verdad es que teneis cojones y sangre fria xd :S
> 
> Yo llevo dias atrapado sin que se mueva una mierda mkis acciones y estoy cabreado como una mona



Cuando lleves 6 meses u así ya nos contarás... juuass, se pierde hasta el enfado ).

Un saludo :cook:

DP! Espero que vendieras con la noticia... aún pueden bajar más. Eso creo o


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

Gamesa está a punto de perder mínimo del día y podría dispararse hacia abajo, si hay algún Apolo Creed en la sala este es el momento para intentarlo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> de Carpatos:
> 
> Vaya mala suerte, Obama está presentando su plan de sanidad y se lleva por delante el mercado.
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Tengo una parte en cartera -reservas- y las otras las vendo en cuanto tengo beneficios... ARIAd... me ha dejado la marca en la piel. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tengo una parte en cartera -reservas- y las otras las vendo en cuanto tengo beneficios... ARIAd... me ha dejado la marca en la piel. XD



Juas xD yo cuando las vea a 2.20.... jajaja. Estaban en sobrecompra... ni lo había mirado. Afortunadamente Kuji me dio miedo y vendí.

Mulder ojito con esos comentarios, que luego se nos mosquean al estilo "HL" :***

Un saludo


----------



## Deudor (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> salvando las distancias , es el Zapatero de los Eeuu



Tiene más cojones Obrama, pero va a hundir a su pais igual que ZP.


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Conociendo a los MMs.. tendremos un fortisimo rebote en el sector esta semana.... avisados están... Jejejeje!!! XDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

DPTR parece que rebota en 1,33, debe de volver a tocarlo y a partir de ahí patapúm parriba.


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2010)

Largo 10570, si el planazo de Obama solo ha hecho retroceder 3 míseros puntos al SP eso es que entre hoy y mañana nos vamos a los 1120 fijo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Feb 2010)

El indicador SAN no falla,cuando baja en las mañanas es que los americanos se ponen rojos.... no hay mejor indicador,seguro que botin se la come a los de GS.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Feb 2010)

Yo me meteria en SOS si la compra super ruizma o por debajo de 2 euros.Pero es que los hermanitos la dejaron tiesa.


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Largo 10570, si el planazo de Obama solo ha hecho retroceder 3 míseros puntos al SP eso es que entre hoy y mañana nos vamos a los 1120 fijo



Vamos !!! ándele, ándele !!!!! Arriba


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

Veo mucho movimiento en el árbol, alguien está moviendo las ramas para tirar a mucha gente fuera a base de stop-loss, algo gordo viene.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Veo mucho movimiento en el árbol, alguien está moviendo las ramas para tirar a mucha gente fuera a base de stop-loss, algo gordo viene.



Yo también veo subidas peponianas, espero que ABG haga lo contrario como acostumbra.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Veo mucho movimiento en el árbol, alguien está moviendo las ramas para tirar a mucha gente fuera a base de stop-loss, algo gordo viene.



Yo creo que falta un tiron al alza fuerte,la bajada vendra cuando nadie este corto,eso no lo dudes,tienen que machacar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

yo estoy haciendo operaciones de futuros mentales por que aun no abri la cuenta en r4 y ya veo que yo no valgo para esto, no hubiera acertado ni una xd :56:

virgencita dejame como estoy 

al que dice lo de sos ¿ vos estas loco che ?  si quieres regalar el dinero sigueme, compra cuando compre yo y vende cuando venda yo, da igual el valor.


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Si, en NVAX están acumulando con las barridas de las gacelas del viernes... he comprado 50k en 2.39 y 2.38 ... para un tradeo.. si me sale mal... a la cartera!


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

No recuerdo, si lo he mencionado.. pero ya no estoy en ANPi.... 

En ARIAd... poco negociado, como no sigan con el PUSH....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

me esta dando un asco el puto gam de los webs


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Os puedo ir adelantando que NVAX está en un proceso de M&B como le gusta a Luca... hasta aquí puedo contar.

De ahí el no acuerdo con ROVI... supositorios de glycerina. XD


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2010)

Estos americanos ya no son lo que eran, ya se han dado la vuelta, espero que sea para coger más fuerza. El itraxx sigue marcando divergencias.


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me esta dando un asco el puto gam de los webs



Modérate un poco, que esto no es veteranos :56:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Modérate un poco, que esto no es veteranos :56:



ok, fue una reaccion espontanea, ya quito la foto :o


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Suprime esa foto, que algunos somos muy sensibles.


----------



## aksarben (22 Feb 2010)

DDSS después del ofrecimiento está blandita...


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

Gamesa acaba de perforar mínimo, lástima que ya sea algo tarde, aunque mañana podríamos tener un bonito gap.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Feb 2010)

Largo EX50 2.777. Ya lleva 4 rebotes en el mismo sitio a ver si no hay quinto malo.


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2010)

Bueno, bueno, llega el momento robasta y con eso no se juega, hasta los americanos lo saben y ya vuelven a girarse al alza.


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

Veo el xiringo muy alcista... será mejor ir cerrando los cortos... inocho:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Veo el xiringo muy alcista... será mejor ir cerrando los cortos... inocho:



El hombre que susurraba a las gacelas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Como es habitual en la robasta me la han metido, 19,80 las ABG.


Como mañana no baje, me pongo largo XD...


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2010)

Caoentó !! Ya no se respeta ni la robasta. Pues nada, me quedo largo para mañana que como no podré estar delante del ordenador a partir de las 09:30 solo sufriré esa 1/2 hora si la cosa sale mal.


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajísimo, tanto que desde poco antes de las 10 de la mañana no hemos tenido ningún movimiento significativo.

El saldo del día es negativo y han vendido hasta el final del día aunque en subasta han comprado un pequeño paquete.

Y hoy no hay nada más que decir, no me gusta que bajemos con tan poco volumen, aunque hoy estaba previsto que el dia fuese algo lateral, lo mejor para saber que ocurrirá mañana nos lo dirán el Stoxx y el S&P hasta las 22.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajísimo, tanto que desde poco antes de las 10 de la mañana no hemos tenido ningún movimiento significativo.
> 
> El saldo del día es negativo y han vendido hasta el final del día aunque en subasta han comprado un pequeño paquete.
> 
> Y hoy no hay nada más que decir, no me gusta que bajemos con tan poco volumen, aunque hoy estaba previsto que el dia fuese algo lateral, lo mejor para saber que ocurrirá mañana nos lo dirán el Stoxx y el S&P hasta las 22.



Mi caso es justo al contrario, volumen de pena y lateral-alcista, no me cuadra nada...:


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

THE WALL STREET JOURNAL 

WASHINGTON -¿En un intento por revivir la moribunda legislación sobre la reforma al sistema de salud, la Casa Blanca propuso el lunes que un impuesto a los planes de salud de mayor cobertura sea postergado para todos los trabajadores, no sólo para aquellos sindicalizados, y sugirió nuevos impuestos para ayudar a contrarrestar la pérdida de ingresos. 

El presidente Barack Obama presentará el jueves la propuesta -que busca superar las diferencias entre los proyectos de ley aprobados por la Cámara de Representes y el Senado el año pasado- durante una reunión con líderes del Congreso de ambos partidos, en momentos en que los demócratas tratan de tomar la iniciativa y lograr que la legislación reciba la aprobación final en el Congreso. 

Los republicanos planean presentar sus propias ideas en la reunión, y asistentes de algunos legisladores dijeron la semana pasada que están preparados para incorporar ideas de los republicanos al plan demócrata. Sin embargo, funcionarios de la Casa Blanca pusieron en claro el lunes que tienen la intención de eliminar su legislación y comenzar desde cero, como demandan los republicanos. 

El nuevo plan de la Casa Blanca tendría un costo de US$950.000 millones durante un período de 10 años, cifra superior a la de la legislación aprobada por el Senado pero inferior a la del Senado. Este plan fue divulgado en la página en Internet de la Casa Blanca, The White House, el lunes por la mañana. 

La propuesta eleva las multas a las empresas que no aseguren a sus trabajadores o a individuos que no obtengan seguro de salud, como sería requerido por la nueva ley. 

Los esfuerzos por aprobar la legislación se vieron frenados luego que los demócratas perdieran la "supermayoría" de 60 votos que los protegía contra cualquier maniobra obstruccionista en el Senado. La nueva propuesta de la Casa Blanca reconoce que la única senda viable para la aprobación de una legislación radical consiste en que la Cámara baja apruebe el proyecto del Senado y que ambas cámaras enmienden las nueva ley mediante un proceso conocido como reconciliación, el cual sólo requiere una mayoría en el Senado. 

El nuevo plan del presidente usa el proyecto del Senado como punto de partida y sugiere un conjunto de cambios. 

La nueva propuesta no incorpora ideas importantes de los republicanos que no estuvieran ya en la propuesta del Senado, si bien asistentes del presidente afirman que este está abierto a hacerlo. 

-Laura Meckler, The Wall Street Journal; 202-862-9212


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

Pues a mi me la trae floja el volumen...estando corto no siento dolor... :no:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Feb 2010)

Esta semana con los datos USA veremos el porqué el Tito Ben se permitió subir los tipos a los bancos.

¿Máximos en breve? :

Lo veremos... o no... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Pues yo no hago distinción hamijos, yo me pongo corto o largo para ganar dinero, si en ambas situaciones palmo siento el mismo dolor, que esto no es como el fur-gol, aquí estamos para sacar dinero del aire (o quitárselo a otro más bien) no para ser de ningún bando.

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esta semana con los datos USA veremos el porqué el Tito Ben se permitió subir los tipos a los bancos.
> 
> ¿Máximos en breve? :
> 
> Lo veremos... o no... jaja



Máximos decrecientes en HYTM como hable mucho obama jajaja


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues yo no hago distinción hamijos, yo me pongo corto o largo para ganar dinero, si en ambas situaciones palmo siento el mismo dolor, que esto no es como el fur-gol, aquí estamos para sacar dinero del aire (o quitárselo a otro más bien) no para ser de ningún bando.
> 
> Saludos.



Si no cierras la posición no palmas... :no:


si te duele... piensa en las plusvalias a medio plazo... :baba:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

A mi no me gusta estar corto con tan poco volumen, aunque nunca avisan cuando hacen un movimiento fuerte a la baja, pero si lo van a hacer no me convencen estos preliminares.

El que esté largo con este volumen tan bajo debería dormir mucho mejor.


----------



## Mulder (22 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si no cierras la posición no palmas... :no:
> 
> si te duele... piensa en las plusvalias a medio plazo... :baba:



Pues si estás corto y vas a medio plazo el dividendo lo pagas tu, así que yo no estaría tan tranquilo 

edito: acabo de mirar un calendario de dividendos y parece que hasta mayo no hay.


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Mañana.... ya saben lo que viene....


-Banco Santander SA (STD) informó el lunes que venderá una participación del 2,5% en Bolsas y Mercados Españoles SA (BME.MC) a un precio de entre *EUR20 y EUR20,50 por acción en colaboración con Credit Suisse. *

En un comunicado enviado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, el banco indicó que colocará en el mercado un paquete de 2.099.762 acciones del operador bursátil español. 

Hasta ahora, Santander poseía un 8,4% en BME, según los registros de la CNMV. 

BME cuenta con 84 millones de acciones en circulación y una capitalización de EUR1.730 millones. 

Los títulos de la compañía que gestiona las bolsas de Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao y Valencia cerraron con una subida del 0,7% a EUR20,77, en un entorno de caídas. 

BME presentó el viernes una caída del 25% en su beneficio neto del cuarto trimestre y anunció su intención de repartir un dividendo extraordinario de EUR0,37 por acción.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos... Seguimos estando en proceso de distribuición/acumulación...


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Millipore Corporation - Google Finance

Mirad el rango intradia.


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportu...6ed6f1b7ef2f79215516c4b8dfe&tab=core&_cview=1

NVAX ....


----------



## donpepito (22 Feb 2010)

Don Emilio ha colocado los papelitos a 20,00€ CONFIRMADA LA OPERACIÓN:


Banco Santander SA (STD) informó el lunes que ha colocado en el mercado una participación del 2,5% en Bolsas y Mercados Españoles SA (BME.MC) por unos EUR42 millones en colaboración con Credit Suisse. 

*En un comunicado enviado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, el banco indicó que el paquete asciende a 2.099.762 acciones del operador bursátil español y que se colocó a un precio de EUR20 por acción. *

Hasta ahora, Santander poseía un 8,4% en BME, según los registros de la CNMV.


----------



## Catacrack (22 Feb 2010)

Ya tenemos la mano de dios:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ya tenemos la mano de dios:



cada vez se lo curran más

lo tiran a diez minutos del final


----------



## rosonero (22 Feb 2010)

Caoenmiputavida!!!!!!!! Yo largo para mañana, a media tarde miro y veo el SP viento en popa y ahora me encuentro con esto :vomito:

Bueno, mañana más.


----------



## tonuel (22 Feb 2010)

Todas las gacelillas alcistas... como me gusta... :baba:


Saludos


----------



## Claca (22 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Caoenmiputavida!!!!!!!! Yo largo para mañana, a media tarde miro y veo el SP viento en popa y ahora me encuentro con esto :vomito:
> 
> Bueno, mañana más.



A corto plazo seguimos alcistas. Como le he dicho a Mulder esta mañana, a mí no me sorprendería volver a los máximos de sesión o incluso superarlos. Yo creo que lo extremarán todo lo posible, pero el entorno de los 10.850 no se superará en ningún caso. Si han comprado los leoncios, deberán colocarlo sin que el precio se resienta demasiado para lograr una operación ventajosa, eso nos lleva a subir despacio y caer muy controladamente, lo que viene sucediendo, vamos.

Si estamos largos, los niveles a vigilar, en mi opinión, son dos: los mínimos de hoy, los 550 que tanto costaron de superar, y, después, los 350. Con filtro, ese serían los stops naturales y que no deberíamos omitir. Siempre se puede recomprar si vuelven a superarse, aunque para apostar a largos, yo me esperaría a tocar los 350 o los 620, con stop prácticamente en la entrada. Para los que vayan cortos, es preciso hacer la lectura inversa: perder los 550 sería una señal bajista que aseguraría una caída mínima de 50 puntos -aunque yo creo que llegados a ese punto sería mayor-, y perder los 350 finiquitaría el rebote, poniendo de nuevo sobre la mesa como objetivo los mínimos del día 5 (que deberían perforarse entonces).

Recuerdo que para mí el 10.850 es el límite del rebote y considero apropiado plantear cortos a medida que se acerque al nivel, con vistas a medio plazo (stop holgado, tal vez mayor apalancamiento). La caída, si no nos equivocamos la mayoría del hilo, debería ser de entre 1.500 y 2.000 puntos, un objetivo muy jugoso y por el que vale la pena arriesgar. 

Mi operativa es oportunista la mayor parte del tiempo y me gusta plantear entradas con un riesgo muy limitado, es por ello que no aconsejo aguantar una posición por que sí. Siempre debemos tener muy claro el por qué lo hacemos y hasta dónde tiene sentido aguantar. Los 10.850 valen la pena... mantener cortos desde los 350, en mi opinión, no.

Un saludo a todos y que descanséis


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

Y no pongais stops ni os apalanqueis mucho... que luego me cerrais la posición en la cresta de la ola... 8:


Saludos


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2010)

Buenas,

Los japos en rojo clarito -0.2%.

Veremos si hoy empezamos a tener volatilidad que si no esto es muy aburrido...

Mulder, como ves el cierre del SP de ayer, como actuaron los leones..

Gracias


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!



Hagen dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Los japos en rojo clarito -0.2%.
> 
> ...



Básicamente acabaron comprando al final pero con saldo negativo durante todo el dia en el S&P, en la subasta del Stoxx de las 17:30 se acabó con saldo ligeramente positivo pero terminaron vendiendo, aunque el saldo estuvo variando entre positivo y negativo todo el dia.

Pocas pistas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2010)

¿ me estan tomando el pelo ? ayer tras la robasta cierra GAM a 3,59 con una caidita del 5 y pico % que casi me hace vomitar :vomito: , hoy veo el infobolsa y lo veo en 3,28 :8:

!!!! que cojones esta pasando aqui !!!!! 

os juro que lo mire bastante despues de cerrado el mercado y seguia poniendo 3,59 :

EDITO : Ahora veo el grafico de la sesion de ayer y no tiene nada que ver con lo que paso


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> !!!! que cojones esta pasando aqui !!!!!




Seguramente sea una conspiración galáctica interplanetaria... ienso:


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2010)

Buenos días! Joer con la manipulación de GAM, vaya descaro, pero no se vayan todavía hay más. Abriremos con el Stoxx y SP con gap al alza y según IG markets +47 en Ibex, pues entró en el broker y el futuro mini cotizando a 10565 igual que cerró ayer :

Mecagoensanpitopato 


Retiro lo dicho, en cuanto han abierto directo al 10620, algo es algo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Arrancamos el chulibex.

+50 puntos....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Feb 2010)

pues con 2 cojones ha valido lo de 3,28 :8:

estaba seguro que era un error . alucino vecino .

¿ como cojones pueden cambiar un grafico de todo el dia y un cierre que ha visto todo el mundo ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Espero que cierre el GAP y nos vayamos a la mierda porque me están dando cera las ABG...


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

Pues según lo visto en la subasta de apertura, al menos en los valores que sigo, nos toca wano del bueno.


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2010)

El maximo de los europeos debe darse con el dato del IFO aleman.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,

Como adelantó ayer DP, a BME le están pegando aunque parece que ya recupera.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Como sospechaba ayer con SOS.. esa bajada era desproporcionada... hoy Don Ruizma... de nuevo al ataque... 3,00€ por acción oferta por el 29,9% ... la CNMV en su papel... SOS suspendida.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Dom Emilio está seco....

Banco Santander SA (STD) anunció el martes que obtendrá una plusvalía de *EUR30,4 millones *por la venta de una participación del 2,5% en el operador bursátil Bolsas y Mercados Espanoles SA (BME.MC). 

En un comunicado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, Santander dijo que conservará una participación del 2,5% en BME además de una representación en el consejo. 

El banco español vendió la participación en BME por EUR42 millones, o EUR20 por acción.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Wataru si me puedes decir que info has recopilado de HYTM se agradece... creo que nos vamos a comer un señor owned... XD


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Dom Emilio está seco....



Pues a mi me suena a...


*"vende ahora que luego será peor..."* :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Opino igual, pilla pasta para ponerse corto XD


----------



## fmc (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues según lo visto en la subasta de apertura, al menos en los valores que sigo, nos toca wano del bueno.



A ver si es verdad :Baile:


----------



## fmc (23 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días! Joer con la manipulación de GAM, vaya descaro, pero no se vayan todavía hay más. Abriremos con el Stoxx y SP con gap al alza y según IG markets +47 en Ibex, pues entró en el broker y el futuro mini cotizando a 10565 igual que cerró ayer :
> 
> Mecagoensanpitopato
> 
> ...



En los futuros hay subasta de 8.30 a 9:00 .... aunque al menos en R4 no se puede contratar hasta las 9:00 ..... el valor que da IG-Markets por la tarde y noche, que yo sepa, no es nada oficial :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Creo que batman ha llegado....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Me voy a desayunar en plan funcionata, por favor, a la vuelta quiero ver la cueva llena de murciélagos.

Gracias.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me voy a desayunar en plan funcionata, por favor, a la vuelta quiero ver la cueva llena de murciélagos.
> 
> Gracias.



Ve tranquilo... si no es hoy será mañana... inocho:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Ya estoy aquí.. se nos resiste el 10.500...

Por favor, poned la imagen del murciélago en la ciudad....


----------



## fmc (23 Feb 2010)

Venga, todos a comprar....




> *¿Algo está cambiando?* Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Venga, todos a comprar....



Compradme los papelillos que necesito quitármelos...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

Como me gustan las posis en criteria... peazo sistemas de trading...xD... :baba:

por cierto ahora mismo las llevo de media a 3,21... pero estoy pensando en promediar a lo grande... ienso:



Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataru si me puedes decir que info has recopilado de HYTM se agradece... creo que nos vamos a comer un señor owned... XD



No hay nada que comentar... ya te dije que nos habíamos quedado solitos... jaja.

Sinceramente creo que el día 24 no va a ser tan especial... nos van a cambiar de Nasdaq como hicieron con Mesa, "probablemente".

Hay veces que hay que cortar de raíz, pero no se si estamos en esta ocasión.

Ya nus leemos, de todas comentaselo a Kuji si crees conveniente, pero ella te va a decir exactamente lo mismo que nos dijo la vez anterior porque no creo que nada haya cambiado. 

Luego leo que ando liado 
un saludo


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Te gustan las posis de venta de 150accs .. ay ay ay pillín... nuestro software funciona con OS/2 XD


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Sangamo Biosciences, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Deudor (23 Feb 2010)

Como me ha defraudado José Luis Martinez Campuzano con ese comentario.
Se ha caido un mito.


----------



## Deudor (23 Feb 2010)

Primer murcielago que entra en la cueva.


----------



## Catacrack (23 Feb 2010)

Pues no ha costado mucho romper los 10500, al segundo intento se lo han ventilado.


----------



## fmc (23 Feb 2010)

Rescato un par de mensajes de aleph anoche en el tema de las previsiones de juancarlosb... ienso:



aleph dijo:


> Esta semana le dan otra vuelta a la tuerca del potro, ya veréis, que por aquí andan un poco atontaos.
> 
> Otra fiesta de los cortos en el IBEX.





aleph dijo:


> Cosas del timing, tras el susto, todo han sido actos de contrición y propósito de enmienda, pero ya vuelven a las andadas, especialmente ZP, que ha pegado dos buenos gambazos en los últimos días.
> 
> Dicen las malas lenguas que se avecina otro correctivo para recordarle a los responsables que menos cháchara y más trabajar.
> 
> Debería de ser esta semana, supongo que otra carga de "caballería rusticana"





aleph dijo:


> Ponte corto en banca mediana, negocio seguro, además, es de utilidad, por lo menos un cuidadano recupera algo de la pasta que han estafado estos cabrones.
> 
> Sin piedad.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

Los de ahorro corporación no han parado de comprar papelitos de criteria... se la van a meter de canto... jajaja... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Esto empieza a tener buena pinta...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder... ¿cómo ves el volumen...? ¿te gusta...? :Baile:


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

GeoPharma, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

He tenido que irme y no había cobertura donde estaba, pero ya veo que las cosas están saliendo bastante redondas por hoy.

Antes de irme había puesto orden de ampliar posición en Gamesa en el mismo sitio donde entré antes (iba palmando hasta ahora) y se ha ejecutado.

A ver esas plusvalías, que corran! 

edito: creo que aun queda algo de margen para bajar, en mi opinión el Stoxx podría llegar a 2712-2700 más o menos.


----------



## Catacrack (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Antes de irme había puesto orden de ampliar posición en Gamesa en el mismo sitio donde entré antes (iba palmando hasta ahora) y se ha ejecutado.



Luego dice que no le gustan los chicharros... ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2010)

Nadie se puede resistir a una GAM jugosas


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

*¿Lo hueles muchacho..?* :baba:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Luego dice que no le gustan los chicharros... ienso:



Es cierto, Gamesa es un chicharro, pero la veia muy bien para bajar estos días y hoy, tras aguantarla un poco, ha cumplido con lo prometido.


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... ¿cómo ves el volumen...? ¿te gusta...? :Baile:



En el Ibex no, muy bajo, en el Stoxx si.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Los de ahorro corporación no han parado de comprar papelitos de criteria... se la van a meter de canto... jajaja...



Se les han ido las ganas de comprar... :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Deudor (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> edito: creo que aun queda algo de margen para bajar, en mi opinión el Stoxx podría llegar a 2712-2700 más o menos.



¡Esos es un grandísimo batacazo!
Destrozando otra vez la retaila de soportes...
Cambio de tendencia total. un -2.8 % en el día...
Le dariamos el OWNED del dia al GAONE ese de Serenity.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Me estoy llevando poco con los cortos de BME que meti ayer en 21,la putada que meti pocos por que esperaba que subieran un pokito mas,pero estoy satisfecho.
Tambien le zumbe a 2 bankitos esta mañana


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2010)

Con el ibex hacen lo que les da la gana... yo no me emocionaría mucho, todavía. Sigo pensando que tienen muy controladas las bajadas y que van a aprovechar las subidas de los americanos para ir colocando más papel. Mientras estas duren, menearán el ibex arriba y abajo, siempre con los 10.850 de techo, distribuyendo e impidiendo que vayamos mucho más lejos, por eso caemos más, fijaos la diferencia entre los índices europeos, los yankis y el ibex.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Con el ibex hacen lo que les da la gana... yo no me emocionaría mucho, todavía. Sigo pensando que tienen muy controladas las bajadas y que van a aprovechar las subidas de los americanos para ir colocando más papel. Mientras estas duren, menearán el ibex arriba y abajo, siempre con los 10.850 de techo, distribuyendo e impidiendo que vayamos mucho más lejos, por eso caemos más, fijaos la diferencia entre los índices europeos, los yankis y el ibex.



Los fondos extranjeros y españoles se estan llevando la pasta fuera del ibex desde hace semanas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

DP, Superman va a por el arroz....
Jajajajaja,este tio es un crack,voy a seguir al valor.


----------



## Catacrack (23 Feb 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> ¡Esos es un grandísimo batacazo!
> Destrozando otra vez la retaila de soportes...
> Cambio de tendencia total. un -2.8 % en el día...
> Le dariamos el OWNED del dia al GAONE ese de Serenity.



Tampoco tiene porque ser todo de golpe, creo que Mulder dio como cambio de tendencia el Jueves, aun estamos a Martes. Piensa que llevamos 2 semanas subiendo por una que se baje no pasa nada.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

OHL me esta poniendo palote,a ver si se acerca a los 18 y le meto


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

A ver si es verdad que sube la bolsa,que solo estoy corto en un valor,tengo que ir posicionandome... yo creo que mañana podriamos subir cuando hable el barbas,se sacara un conejo de la chistera y subiremos.
Eso si,estare fuera de mercado,en este tipo de situaciones siempre te violan brutalmente.


----------



## Catacrack (23 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> DP, Superman va a por el arroz....
> Jajajajaja,este tio es un crack,voy a seguir al valor.



Que se ande con ojo Ruiz Mateos que ZP no tiene ni un chavo e igual lo vuelven a desplumar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Que se ande con ojo Ruiz Mateos que ZP no tiene ni un chavo e igual lo vuelven a desplumar.



Lo que le puede hazer ruizma es partile la ceja jajajajaja

SUPERMAN SUPERMAN!!!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ijLfWV6PWZs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ijLfWV6PWZs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Catacrack (23 Feb 2010)

Este tio no tiene ni idea de pegar, me gustaba mas como repartia Jesus Gil.


----------



## Deudor (23 Feb 2010)

Me salgo de mis cortos.
No me huele bien.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

*Sell and hold *hamijos... *sell and hold*... 8:


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

No dejará nunca de sorprenderme la facilidad que tiene CNMV para suspender una cot, es la TERCERA ocasión en el caso de SOS.

RUIZMA, conoce a la perfección que las cajas están "tiesas" de liquidez,,,, es un nuevo órdago ... dudo mucho que vendan a ese precio.

5,00€ DP HF target...

Además que pasa con el free float? de las manos débiles????


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No dejará nunca de sorprenderme la facilidad que tiene CNMV para suspender una cot, es la TERCERA ocasión en el caso de SOS.
> 
> RUIZMA, conoce a la perfección que las cajas están "tiesas" de liquidez,,,, es un nuevo órdago ... dudo mucho que vendan a ese precio.
> 
> ...




Estas dentro del valor?Cuantas llevas y a que precio?
Yo las veces que la vi,tenia unas negociaciones ridiculas,ayer intente entrar en subasta y un poco antes y no habia ordenes gordas.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

No, he dejado correr la operación... he tenido opciones en 1.7x y 2.0x .... y la de ayer en 2.10€ .... demasiado fácil para DP HF .... XDDDDDDD


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2010)

Ya estoy de vuelta con sabor agridulce,, me deshice de los minis largos en 10615 y antes de irme sobre las 9:30 meti dos minis cortos en 10625. Cuando pude mirar el móvil y los vi en 10540 hice caja pensando que no se perdería ese nivel pero después he visto que ha habido guano del bueno.

Ahora será cuestión de ponerse largo a ver si suena la flauta, ¿no?


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

En USA ... BME estaría cotizando en 18,00€ en este momento... siempre hay un castigo extra a la cotización... pero en España... hasta eso es manejable..... jejejeje!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Ya estoy de vuelta con sabor agridulce,, me deshice de los minis largos en 10615 y antes de irme sobre las 9:30 meti dos minis cortos en 10625. Cuando pude mirar el móvil y los vi en 10540 hice caja pensando que no se perdería ese nivel pero después he visto que ha habido guano del bueno.
> 
> Ahora será cuestión de ponerse largo a ver si suena la flauta, ¿no?



NO hemos tenido guanazo, espero que nos quedemos así o bajemos más aunque me da miedo que los usanos abran fuerte... teniendo en cuenta que habla papa noel mañana creo que hoy tendremos lateral hasta la famosa mano de dios 10 min antes del cierre.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En USA ... BME estaría cotizando en 18,00€ en este momento... siempre hay un castigo extra a la cotización... pero en España... hasta eso es manejable..... jejejeje!!!



Solo hay que fijarse que fondos entraron cortos en las ultimas jornadas,la noticia de que el san vendia era vox populi...


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

En marzo, celebramos los 10 AÑOS de petardeo en el NASDAQ... vamos a repetirlo de nuevo!!!


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Solo una parte... !... se ha quedado el 2.5%


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

Aun no hemos bajado lo suficiente hoy y en principio aun tenemos recorrido, aunque ahora estamos haciendo la pausa del mediodía. Yo voy a mentener mis cortos porque están haciendo piruetas para despistar.

De todas formas es conveniente situar los stop-profit por si acaso.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Toy of the Year Awards Favor Playthings That Make Kids Think | Design and Innovation | Fast Company


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun no hemos bajado lo suficiente hoy y en principio aun tenemos recorrido, aunque ahora estamos haciendo la pausa del mediodía. Yo voy a mentener mis cortos porque están haciendo piruetas para despistar.
> 
> De todas formas es conveniente situar los stop-profit por si acaso.



¿stop profit...? :cook:


Mecagüen las criterias de los cojones... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes señores, parece que seguimos bajando, no¿?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Toy of the Year Awards Favor Playthings That Make Kids Think | Design and Innovation | Fast Company



Estos muñekitos me recuerdan al pocoyo,que paso con zinkia????


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Tonuel, el sistema de trading en CRITERIA ... es asombroso... HL ve sacando la colección de pollos desplumaos!!!


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

ZINKIA ... un bluff... en 2.05€ y atrapados ... los pobres papis accionistas... negocian 2000accs


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, el sistema de trading en CRITERIA ... es asombroso... HL ve sacando la colección de pollos desplumaos!!!



Yo sólo vendo...






y como me toquen los cojones les meto otro cargador...


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Otra subasta en SOS... esto parece ZEL ... ahora en 2.15€ ... vaya....vaya....


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

En Bankinter hemos cumplido los objetivos... un pena que no volvieramos a entrar el viernes, para vender ayer, ofz.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra subasta en SOS... esto parece ZEL ... ahora en 2.15€ ... vaya....vaya....



Donde ves que este en subasta??? Todavia esta susp la cot


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Si, pero NO... fijate en la hora de la última subasta... ocurrió lo mismo con ZEL... al menos yo veo cambios en el precio y volumen, lo he comprobado durante la mañana, 2.30€ 2.20€ y ahora 2.15€


----------



## percebe (23 Feb 2010)

tonuel dejarme las criterias en paz


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

Las cri tienen buenos fundamentales y buena rent por dividendo...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Donde ves que este en subasta??? Todavia esta susp la cot



Interdin es de pobres...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Las cri tienen buenos fundamentales y buena rent por dividendo...



Me fundo yo tus fundamentales y tus dividendos en una sesión... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En Bankinter hemos cumplido los objetivos... un pena que no volvieramos a entrar el viernes, para vender ayer, ofz.



Ya ves... vendiendo esta mañana a primera hora hubiéramos triunfado... :ouch:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Me fundo yo tus fundamentales y tus dividendos en una sesión... :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:




Cierto. Todos los que seguimos el hilo sabemos que tienes esa capacidad de ganar sesión tras sesión, sin poner ni un sólo corto a destiempo, un mínimo del 10% semanal.


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2010)

Habéis leído este comentario de Cárpatos?

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets 




> Nos acercamos a un período estacional bastante extraño, que se ha dado en todas las bolsas del mundo desde 1999.
> 
> Antes no aparecía, pero desde esa fecha aparece regularmente, sin fallar un sólo año, entre el 3 y el 12 de marzo, aunque a veces se adelanta ligeramente, por ejemplo el 2007 que se adelantó 3 sesiones, y el 2008 que se adelantó 2 sesiones, pero es tan poco que lo doy por válido igualmente, no sé muy bien por qué, llevamos diez años seguidos, siendo indiferente que cuando se llega a esta época estemos en tendencia alcista o bajista, donde se ven bajadas fuertes.



continua en detalle con diferentes índices


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Cierto. Todos los que seguimos el hilo sabemos que tienes esa capacidad de ganar sesión tras sesión, sin poner ni un sólo corto a destiempo, un mínimo del 10% semanal.



Yo no he dicho éso... tu compra criterias por fundamentales... que yo te las vendo... 



Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

El tal GAONE quien es¿?.

Me corroe la curiosidad.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

La tendencia será alcista durante el mes de marzo, estas correcciones son "oportunidades" de compra.


----------



## fmc (23 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> El tal GAONE quien es¿?.
> 
> Me corroe la curiosidad.



El becario de Cárpatos


----------



## ghkghk (23 Feb 2010)

¿Qué sabemos de Funespaña y Mafre?


----------



## aksarben (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En marzo, celebramos los 10 AÑOS de petardeo en el NASDAQ... vamos a repetirlo de nuevo!!!



Jodó, pues tendrás 'cienes' de historias que contar...


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Feb 2010)

Ojo al tapón del EX50 en 2.750, si lo toca rebotará. Fast n easy money.


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2010)

Largo en 10415, si la pauta estacional de marzo no falla este año, deberíamos subir bastante durante los próximos 7 días para luego caer como dios manda.


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Largo en 10415, si la pauta estacional de marzo no falla este año, deberíamos subir bastante durante los próximos 7 días para luego caer como dios manda.



El próximo dato gusano es a las 16:00, y el de las 15:00 ha salido también malo... cuidadín


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La tendencia será alcista durante el mes de marzo, estas correcciones son "oportunidades" de compra.



DP, eso lo dices tu, o alguno por ahi perdido¿?


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2010)

Gracias por el apunte. Confío en esa habilidad usana que tienen para interpretar u olvidar los datos a su bola.

Edito. Tengo stop (mental por ahora) sobre 10380, por debajo el guano si que puede ser importante.



> A las 16.00:
> 
> - CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA CONFERENCE BOARD de febrero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Eso poneros largos que necesito que esto subaaaaaa


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

De todas formas lo importante es el discurso del tito Ben hoy a las 23:00, como siempre, a mercado cerrado...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

John Cobra dice que el Ibex subira hasta los 13.000 puntos antes de Abril :XX:


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> John Cobra dice que el Ibex subira hasta los 13.000 puntos antes de Abril :XX:



Ese no era un GiJ.O.E.????


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> John Cobra dice que el Ibex subira hasta los 13.000 puntos antes de Abril :XX:



Frase mítica:

"El que me quiera me querrá como soy. Y el que no... Que le den por culo".

Por dios que España quiebre ya y se imponga una regeneración de la sociedad.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Largo en 10415, si la pauta estacional de marzo no falla este año, deberíamos subir bastante durante los próximos 7 días para luego caer como dios manda.




Te acompaño largo 10.400. En este rango rebotamos el pasado miércoles, jueves y viernes.

SL en 10.340.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Ahí estamos .... el billetito verde remontando, voy a tradear un poco.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Ese no era un GiJ.O.E.????



Ser mitico del internete patrio,pon en el youtube Jhon cobra y batu el makako y flipa jajajajaja
Fue a eurovision votado por forocoches,ayer la lio:

John Cobra la lía en Eurovisión | Televisión | elmundo.es


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2010)

Cuidado que Pepon vigila en la sombra...

Bonita uve doble puede hacer el ibex


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Los gringos no parece que vayan con muchas ganas de subir hoy. Parece que estos días quieren meter el miedo en el cuerpo de los alcistas, estaba todo muy manipulado y ahora les han dejado corregir.


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuidado que Pepon vigila en la sombra...
> 
> Bonita uve doble puede hacer el ibex



Como mucho para hoy sólo me atrevo a cerrar cortos y recoger beneficios, pero aún no a abrir largos. Confío en que aún quede algo de caida hoy, pero esta noche con Bernanke seguro que se sacan un as de la manga y mañana hay subidón


----------



## Catacrack (23 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> pero esta noche con Bernanke seguro que se sacan un as de la manga y mañana hay subidón



Quedarse abierto por las noches con este tipo de noticias es una loteria, igual viene el elefante de tonuel y nos llena de mierda hasta las cejas.

Yo creo que cerrare la 1/2 de mi posicion y dejare la otra mitad para mañana (voy corto).


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Quedarse abierto por las noches con este tipo de noticias es una loteria, igual viene el elefante de tonuel y nos llena de mierda hasta las cejas.
> 
> Yo creo que cerrare la 1/2 de mi posicion y dejare la otra mitad para mañana (voy corto).



El Fut del ibex tiene que tocar 10485


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Grr las ABG no bajan de 19,55 voy a tener que cerrar mi corto para que papa noel no me la meta mañana...


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Las posis de ahora mismo del contado del ibex preparan bajada


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Ahí está, zamarrazo del 25 puntos en el DAX-........


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Febrero 23 16:00 US Confianza del consumidor !!! 46,0, esparado 54,6 anterior 55,9 

Redios!


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2010)

Ibex en soporte clave.... este no debería perderlo si creemos en la continuidad del rebote.

El dato malísimo, el SAN ya pierde un 4%.


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

A ver donde está bien para abrir largos ahora, puede haber un rebotillo interesante


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

Yo creo que hoy cumpliremos con los objetivos, está claro lo que toca y lo que es muy probable que toque mañana.

Pasado mañana ya cambiaremos la tendencia.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Jajajajajajajajajajajjajajaja


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Feb 2010)

Cambiese el agua por guano...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

*¿Me he perdido algo...?*


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2010)

IBEX:IND .... -100 puntazos de golpe y plumazo.

Guano's coming... take cover !


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

No van a buscar ni el rebote???


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Los que estaban largos que saluden a la aficion jajajajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Bien ya bajan...


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿Me he perdido algo...?*
> 
> 
> Saludos



Febrero 23 16:00 US Confianza del consumidor 46,0, esparado 54,6 anterior 55,9


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> No van a buscar ni el rebote???



*rebote... what rebote...???? *



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Feb 2010)

OMG! El SL que tenía puesto en 10.390 se lo han pasado por el forro. Ha caído tan rápido que ni se ha disparado.


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *rebote... what rebote...???? *
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



El del gato muerto típico después cada bajada


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2010)

Sí, efectivamente, es guano XD

Insisto en la importancia de los 350. Si se pierden al cierre, mal, muy mal para los largos.


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2010)

Methinks que hoy a los largos no los salva ni la robasta....


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

A este paso recupero en un día toda la maleza del viernes pasado, de momento ya llevo la mitad!!


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

Nada me gusta más que el olor a gacela pillada por las mañanas.. 






Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Pues yo creo que mañana subimos....


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bien ya bajan...



¿Al final cerraste la posición en ABG?


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> OMG! El SL que tenía puesto en 10.390 se lo han pasado por el forro. Ha caído tan rápido que ni se ha disparado.



La bajada se ha hecho con un gap bastante grande, hasta a mi que me lo esperaba me ha sorprendido.


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Lo dicho,a buscar el punto de rebotillo cuando se calme, que pueden ser perfectamente 100 puntos dle ibex


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Al final cerraste la posición en ABG?



50% he llegado a ver -2000 así que mejor me quedo con algo...


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

El ibex lleva haciendo rebotitos de 30 puntos ya varias veces... interesante


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Ahí viene otra vela negra, en esta intentaré aprovechar los 30 puntitos de rebote


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

El soporte aguantará seguro... inocho:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

Joder, vaya toña hoy, no¿?... mañana subimos, o bajamos¿?, hablo de IBEX, y SP


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

Es hora de buscar valores refugio con buenos dividendos... inocho:




Saludos


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2010)

ATPC la mitad de las plusvalías de la mañana :56: 
Pues nada, a por el rebote con la otra mitad


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> El soporte aguantará seguro... inocho:



Todo depende de los yankis, quien sabe, puede que metan un subidón de última hora y abrimos con un +200 mañana ::. Por ahora, habiendo perdido los 350, todo lo que sea volver a subir debe intepretarse como un pull y gestar la apertura de cortos. Recuperar los 420 anularía este escenario, pero por ahora no parece probable. Así que.... GUANOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dawkins (23 Feb 2010)

Ya tocaba.. tanto rebote tanto rebote..


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

En lateral desde las 16:15...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Ya no me queda ni una accion ni indice a corto,comprad como locos,que mañana vuelvo a por mas.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes
El rebote del ibex se ha detenido en el fibo 68.1 de la bajada y ahora cae fulminado.
Si no fuera porque el commitmen of traders esta superlargo...
En fin,que no termino de verlo claro.
Si el ibex pierde la zona 10250/10274 igual me animo a cortos.
S2


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Igual me animo a cambiar cortos por largos en 10273, para rebotillo hasta 10300...

Edit: si el DJ llega a 10300 con el dax a 5990 y el stoxx en 2726, los abro, pero han de coincidir y no pasarse hacia abajo


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> El rebote del ibex se ha detenido en el fibo 68.1 de la bajada y ahora cae fulminado.
> Si no fuera porque el commitmen of traders esta superlargo...
> En fin,que no termino de verlo claro.
> ...



El COT se 'mide' cada martes, pero sale los viernes, ten en cuenta que el COT solo dice como estaban los leoncios aquel martes pasado y desde entonces pueden haber pasado muchas cosas.

El COT es bueno para ver tendencias y acumulación/distribución mejor que otra cosa.


----------



## Rocket (23 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Igual me animo a cambiar cortos por largos en 10273, para rebotillo hasta 10300...



Me parece que aún quedan bastantes como tú que estan esperando a que lleguen los 17.000 :rolleye:

Coge el dinero y corre cuanto puedas.


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> El rebote del ibex se ha detenido en el fibo 68.1 de la bajada y ahora cae fulminado.
> Si no fuera porque el commitmen of traders esta superlargo...
> En fin,que no termino de verlo claro.
> ...



El cierre parece que lo dejarán por debajo del soporte, pero a tiro de gap o escaramuza intradía. En cualquier caso los hechos son que se ha perdido la alcista que aseguró las subidas desde el día 5. Son cortos, salvo que se recupere (por encima de los 400, 420-30 aprox).


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

La oferta de SOS , no es creíble... pagarían un 10% de los 3,00€ en efectivo y el resto a 10 años.... y solo a los accionistas de las cajas.

Otra vez les ha colado un gol a los de la CNMV....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Fuera de mis cortos de ABG, tengo más dinero para ponerme corto en otra cosa, que llevaba muchos contratos...

Yo creo que mañana tendremos un gap al alza importante y puede que volvamos a caer para volver a intentar un doble techo en el 10.500.

Para mañana no me quedo largo ni corto, pero el viernes me pondría corto la verdad.(o el jueves si cerramos en verdecillo)


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Un poquito más...


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

Con lo fácil que es vender y mantener...







Saludos


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Rocket dijo:


> Me parece que aún quedan bastantes como tú que estan esperando a que lleguen los 17.000 :rolleye:
> 
> Coge el dinero y corre cuanto puedas.



Yo estoy corto, pero espero un rebote ligero de unos 30 puntos, como los últimos que ha habido.

Luego me volveré a poner corto, no lo dudes


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

10300 del DJ tocados, falta un poquito más del dax y del stoxx, y abro largos


----------



## Eddy (23 Feb 2010)

> La oferta de SOS , no es creíble... pagarían un 10% de los 3,00€ en efectivo y el resto a 10 años.... y solo a los accionistas de las cajas.



Además, el pago se realizará en forma de botellas de brandy, de las que Rumasa cuenta con varios billones.


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Igual me animo a cambiar cortos por largos en 10273, para rebotillo hasta 10300...
> 
> Edit: si el DJ llega a 10300 con el dax a 5990 y el stoxx en 2726, los abro, pero han de coincidir y no pasarse hacia abajo




Se acerca


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Si ahora no lo tumban todo, momento de rebote inminente


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, este mes llevo 9 de 10 operaciones con acierto... me va muy bien con mi nuevo planteamiento Hiena, este mes también he ganado ya más que trabajando y juego con poco...


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

13000, 5590 y 2726 junto con 10273, y timing perfecto


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

pierde soportes, abortando...


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

La oferta también está condicionada a que los acreedores de SOS acepten una posible refinanciación de la deuda de la compañía. En diciembre de 2009, Nueva Rumasa ya presentó una oferta para hacerse con el 29,9% de SOS, aunque en aquella ocasión exigía el nombramiento de al menos 8 consejeros. 

* Un 10% del importe de la oferta se pagaría en el momento de completarse la transacción mientras que el 90% restante se pagaría en diez anualidades con una remuneración anual del 1,5%,* dijo el martes Nueva Rumasa, que valora la oferta en *EUR2,68 por acción, al aplicar una tasa de descuento del 4%. *

La oferta de diciembre era de EUR1,5 por acción, que habrían sido pagados íntegramente en diez anualidades con una remuneración anual del 1,0%. 

Entonces, SOS dijo que la compañía como tal no mantuvo ninguna negociación con la familia Ruiz Mateos. 

Un portavoz de SOS dijo el martes que Nueva Rumasa no se ha dirigido tampoco en esta ocasión a la compañía. Nueva Rumasa no especificó a qué accionistas va dirigida la nueva oferta mejorada, que estará vigente hasta el 11 de marzo.

El accionariado de SOS está muy repartido entre la familia Salazar, varias cajas de ahorros y otros inversores.


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por cierto, este mes llevo 9 de 10 operaciones con acierto... me va muy bien con mi nuevo planteamiento Hiena, este mes también he ganado ya más que trabajando y juego con poco...



ja ja ja, _Planteamiento Hiena_ :XX:, explica, explica


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La oferta de SOS , no es creíble... pagarían un 10% de los 3,00€ en efectivo y el resto a 10 años.... y solo a los accionistas de las cajas.
> 
> Otra vez les ha colado un gol a los de la CNMV....



Es una jugada maestra,ayer compran a -10% y hoy sueltan a +15%, 25% de plusvalias de un dia para otro.
El genuino y autentico pelotazo made in spain


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> 13000, 5590 y 2726 junto con 10273, y timing perfecto





destr0 dijo:


> pierde soportes, abortando...


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> pierde soportes, abortando...



¿ no hay que darle algo de filtro? es que estoy por meterle, aunque la robasta de ayer ya no fue al alza.


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Pues aguanta, cagonto! ahí están los 30 puntos!


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2010)

osu osu osu... ni la robasta-viagra puede levantar esto... 

se nos va!.... lancen la boya... las mujeres y los informáticos primero!!


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Los chicharros son muy lucrativos, recuerdo TELEPIZZA.. hizo millonarios -para el capital aportado- a varios conocidos de la univ .... recuerdo los BMW descapotables S3, puede ser,,,??? no recuerdo el modelo exacto.. alla por 1994-5


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Por cierto el Gaone de carpatos lleva otra cagada,esta esperando que lleguen a 1108 los largos que lleva jajajajaja


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

10301, grrrrrrrrrr

edit: 10302 tocado, 30 puntos justos


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Tonuel... te has metido en el chicharrincriteriano +manipulado... no baja ni empujando!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los chicharros son muy lucrativos, recuerdo TELEPIZZA.. hizo millonarios -para el capital aportado- a varios conocidos de la univ .... recuerdo los BMW descapotables S3, puede ser,,,??? no recuerdo el modelo exacto.. alla por 1994-5



Los chicharros igual que te hacen millonario te arruinan,mira Terra...


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2010)

O le chutan un par de kilos de epinefrina o no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... te has metido en el chicharrincriteriano +manipulado... no baja ni empujando!!!




Este valor no da sobresaltos... pero al final llega donde tiene que llegar... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## pollastre (23 Feb 2010)

> ecuerdo los BMW descapotables S3, puede ser,,,???



No, el S3 es un Audi, concretamente un A3 en esteroides.

El M3 Cabrio es un beemeuve: 

km77.com. BMW M3 Cabrio. Información. Imágenes.


Un tanto canitrónico para mi gusto (donde se ponga un RS....) eso sí, los 70K€ no te los quita nadie.


----------



## spheratu (23 Feb 2010)

Mira zeltia....


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Que cachondos en la subasta de SOS, una posi de 5MILLONES a 2.50€ compra.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Si ahora no lo tumban todo, momento de rebote inminente



Acabo de cerrar un largo 2724 - 2731. ¿Hasta dónde ves el rebote del EX50?

Si vuelve a bajar de 2725 vuelvo a entrar largo.


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Bueno, pues me quedo corto para mañana, con dos 0_0 esperando al toro de Bernanke


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Que cachondos en la subasta de SOS, una posi de 5MILLONES a 2.50€ compra.



Subastas de volatilidad jajajajaja que mamoneo,dentro de 15 dias esta por debajo de 2 euros


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... te has metido en el chicharrincriteriano +manipulado... no baja ni empujando!!!



Mierda... los esbirros del botas han comprado un buen paquetón de criterias en la robasta... veremos mañana... :S



Saludos :S


----------



## aleph (23 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mierda... los esbirros del botas han comprado un buen paquetón de criterias en la robasta... veremos mañana... :S
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



Y mira que ibas avisado, deja la cacaruta de Criteria, eso es perder el tiempo.

Mañana más


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El COT se 'mide' cada martes, pero sale los viernes, ten en cuenta que el COT solo dice como estaban los leoncios aquel martes pasado y desde entonces pueden haber pasado muchas cosas.
> 
> El COT es bueno para ver tendencias y acumulación/distribución mejor que otra cosa.




Conforme los indices han ido bajando, estos han ido acumulando semana tras semana.No es flor de un dia.

TODA LA CAIDA. DESDE EL 20 DE ENERO.PINCHALO Y VERAS

Commodity Futures and Forex Trading Charts


----------



## rosonero (23 Feb 2010)

Pues al final la robasta funcionó y ese quasiescalping de destro, un éxito, lástima que solo voy con un par de minis :S 10275-10325, menos da una piedra y de paso recupero el ostiazo de las 16:00


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No, el S3 es un Audi, concretamente un A3 en esteroides.
> 
> El M3 Cabrio es un beemeuve:
> 
> ...




Ahora que lo dices, los regalaban en una promoción de cd-r traxdata... los gold... he visto alguna caja por ahí.

Se trataba de un Z3


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mierda... los esbirros del botas han comprado un buen paquetón de criterias en la robasta... veremos mañana... :S
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



Estoy en liquided y ansioso de cortos,creo que con criteria tenia una vieja rencilla... dime soportes,resistencias y esas menudeces del valor.
Mañana le meto 10k de cortos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los chicharros son muy lucrativos, recuerdo TELEPIZZA.. hizo millonarios -para el capital aportado- a varios conocidos de la univ .... recuerdo los BMW descapotables S3, puede ser,,,??? no recuerdo el modelo exacto.. alla por 1994-5




Los M3 creo que serían. A mi me molan, pero son muy de gitanos. Mejor alguno que otro refrigerado por aire, 993, 968, o cosas asi.


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

El volumen del día de los leoncios del Ibex ha sido bastante más alto que ayer, hoy se han dedicado solo a vender, metiendo los paquetes más grandes hacia las 15:00.

Justo antes de terminar la sesión se han puesto compradores pero solo han hecho una compra, luego en subasta primero han comprado y luego han vendido, el paquete vendido era superior al comprado, así que queda claro que para mañana esperan que abramos a la baja.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estoy en liquided y ansioso de cortos,creo que con criteria tenia una vieja rencilla... dime soportes,resistencias y esas menudeces del valor.
> Mañana le meto 10k de cortos.



A mi las Criterias me aburrieron de lo manipuladas que estaban. Les da igual que un día sea superalcista que ellas bajaban y viceversa. 

Hay que pillarlas sin mucha carga, para que no te violen... 2.35 u así cortos y 2.10, largos... tarde o temprano se gana.

Un saludo


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Acabo de cerrar un largo 2724 - 2731. ¿Hasta dónde ves el rebote del EX50?
> 
> Si vuelve a bajar de 2725 vuelvo a entrar largo.



Pues creo que aún se puede hacer trading entre 2725 y 2735, fíjate en la gráfica y lo verás


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A mi las Criterias me aburrieron de lo manipuladas que estaban. Les da igual que un día sea superalcista que ellas bajaban y viceversa.
> 
> Hay que pillarlas sin mucha carga, para que no te violen... 2.35 u así cortos y 2.10, largos... tarde o temprano se gana.
> 
> Un saludo



A mi me da igual,yo compro todo lo que suba o este caro o sobrecomprado,y lo dejo guardado hasta que baje,este es mi sistema,antes me han follado vilmente por que nunca bajaba,pero ahora baja mas pronto que tarde...
Le he quitado un euro limpio a las BME,20 centimos al san y bbva a cada uno limpios y 30 centimos a TL5 esta las tenia desde hace 2 o 3 dias.
Meter cortos es apostar a caballo ganador.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estoy en liquided y ansioso de cortos,creo que con criteria tenia una vieja rencilla... dime soportes,resistencias y esas menudeces del valor.
> Mañana le meto 10k de cortos.





Yo también le meteré... me han tocado los cojones...







Saludos


----------



## carvil (23 Feb 2010)

Buenas tardes 

kujire trato de colgar un post en tú blog......:56:


Si es que ..... News


Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Sobre el planteamiento hiena:

Las hienas se alimentan de lo que dejan los leones o lo que pueden robar a los guepardos.

Los guepardos son asustadizos y abren y cierran posiciones muy rápido aguantando muy poco (El método Luca salva esto) por lo que muchas veces nos dejan presas pequeñas para nuestro deleite.

Los leoncios son los amos, ellos mandan, no podemos competir, sólo seguir su rastro, cuando se han dado el festín nosotros podemos oler la sangre y pillar plusvalías (largo o corto)

Resumiendo, no adivino tendencias, las sigo.

Si me equivoco, me doy un margen de error, y aguanto las pérdidas, no soy infalible

Cuando llevo plusvalía la realizo, nunca se sabe cuando el león se va a dar la vuelta, controlo mi miedo y mi codicia a partes iguales.

Juego a no perder, no a hacerme rico.

Sólo eso y me funciona! (hasta que me veáis pidiendo y durmiendo en los portales XD)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Conforme los indices han ido bajando, estos han ido acumulando semana tras semana.No es flor de un dia.
> 
> TODA LA CAIDA. DESDE EL 20 DE ENERO.PINCHALO Y VERAS
> 
> Commodity Futures and Forex Trading Charts



Cojonudo, tanto el post, como la firma, como el link.

Mil gracias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Wata creo que debemos liquidar un 50% de las HYTM a la voz de ya...


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

El presidente ejecutivo de Intel Corp. (INTC), Paul Otellini, anunció formalmente el martes los planes de la compañía para trabajar con firmas de capital de riesgo para canalizar dólares hacia inversiones en nuevas tecnologías que podrían generar un mayor crecimiento económico en Estados Unidos. 

De forma separada, Otellini dijo que su compañía, junto con otras empresas importantes, se ha comprometido a contratar a graduados recientes de universidades en el 2010, en momentos en que muchos trabajadores estadounidenses tienen problemas para encontrar empleo. 

Los planes de Intel de colaborar con firmas de capital de riesgo, sobre los cuales The Wall Street escribió una sinopsis, se centran en la creación de la iniciativa "Invertir en la Alianza Estadounidense", que según Otellini cuenta con el respaldo de 24 empresas de capital de riesgo. 

* "Los miembros de esta alianza se han comprometido a invertir US$3.500 millones en compañías prometedoras de tecnologías que protegen del medio ambiente, de información y de biotecnología *durante aproximadamente dos años", dijo Otellini en comentarios realizados en el Brookings Institution. "Como parte de esta alianza, Intel Capital participará con su propio compromiso de US$200 millones." 

Además, Otellini indicó que cuenta con el apoyo de otras compañías importantes como Cisco Systems Inc. (CSCO), Dell Inc. (DELL), Google Inc. (GOOG) y Microsoft Corp. (MSFT), entre otras, que también se han comprometido a aumentar las contrataciones de graduados de universidades en el 2010. 

"La mayoría se nos unirá en al menos duplicar nuestras contrataciones de graduados de universidades, lo que llevaría a un total de más de 10.500 empleos este año en sólo estas pocas compañías", dijo. 

La nueva alianza de Intel se produce apenas un año después de que la fabricante de chips indicara que invertiría US$7.000 millones durante un período de dos años para modernizar sus plantas en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Conforme los indices han ido bajando, estos han ido acumulando semana tras semana.No es flor de un dia.
> 
> TODA LA CAIDA. DESDE EL 20 DE ENERO.PINCHALO Y VERAS
> 
> Commodity Futures and Forex Trading Charts



Ninguno va a comentar este link¿?...

Creo que es cojonudo...


----------



## carvil (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen del día de los leoncios del Ibex ha sido bastante más alto que ayer, hoy se han dedicado solo a vender, metiendo los paquetes más grandes hacia las 15:00.
> 
> Justo antes de terminar la sesión se han puesto compradores pero solo han hecho una compra, luego en subasta primero han comprado y luego han vendido, el paquete vendido era superior al comprado, así que queda claro que para mañana esperan que abramos a la baja.




En mi opinión no es una referencia muy fiable, a los leoncios del IBEX se la dan con queso.

Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Ninguno va a comentar este link¿?...



Kujiré algo comentó, que están comprando minis a saco, sobre todo la FED, de ahí que no sea mala idea cerrar cortos si vas con plusvalías y mañana habla tito ben...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

carvil dijo:


> En mi opinión no es una referencia muy fiable, a los leoncios del IBEX se la dan con queso.
> 
> Salu2



Vamos a abrir al alza, otra cosa es lo que dure.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vamos a abrir al alza, otra cosa es lo que dure.



Es decir, que si contatmos las cartas, vemos que es más razonable entrar largo que corto, no es asi¿?.

Un saludo.

PD: Tienes un privee


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

DJ 10296,8 ... pero el dax y el stoxx no acompañan, parece bajada en falso


----------



## carvil (23 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vamos a abrir al alza, otra cosa es lo que dure.



Partiendo de la base de que el IBEX no es ninguna referencia 8: ,coincido en la posible apertura bajista con Mulder, después ya veremos.


Salu2


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Feb 2010)

El S&P se hunde también.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wata creo que debemos liquidar un 50% de las HYTM a la voz de ya...



Tenía puesta a la venta 5k, en .415 pero no llegaba y las he quitado.

Recuerdo a Mesa...subió bastante cuando la cambiaron de nasdaq.

Ya veremos, que pasa


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Ahora sí que bajan también el stoxx y el dax, puede que sea rotura de soporte del mínimo diario (DJ)

R3v3nant, cuidado con volver a abrir largos del stoxx si no acompaña el DJ también, que hay decalado entre ambos


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

El chiringuito se hunde... agárrense fuerte las kalandras... 


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

> NRG Energy (NRG) Appears On Investors Observer Momentum Plays List
> 
> Posted: Tuesday, February 23, 2010 8:43 AM EDT
> 
> NRG Energy (NYSE: NRG) closed yesterday at $23.07. So far the stock has hit a 52-week low of $15.19 and 52-week high of $29.26. NRG Energy stock has been showing support around 22.74 and resistance in the 23.68 range. Technical indicators for the stock are Bearish and S&P gives NRG a positive 4 STAR (out of 5) buy rating. NRG appears on the Investors Observer Momentum Plays list. For a hedged play on this stock, look at a Jun '10 22.50 covered call for a net debit in the $21.07 area. That is also the break even stock price for this trade. This covered call has an 116 day duration, provides 8.67% downside protection and a 6.79% assigned return rate for a 21.36% annualized return rate (comparison purposes only). A lower cost hedged play for this stock would use a longer term call option in place of the covered call stock purchase. To use this strategy look at going long the NRG Jan '11 15 Call and selling the Jun '10 22.50 call for a $6.80 debit. The trade has an 116 day life and would provide 5.50% downside protection and a 10.29% assigned return rate for a 32.00% annualized return rate (for comparison purposes only). NRG Energy does not pay dividends at this time. [ATU-Seven Summits Research]



Alguna mente privilegiada que interprete algo de lo que dicen aqui¿?, que no me entero de nada...

Mejor dicho, si que lo entiendo, pero no se interpretarlo, no sé si es positivo, o negativo.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Alguna mente privilegiada que interprete algo de lo que dicen aqui¿?, que no me entero de nada...
> 
> Mejor dicho, si que lo entiendo, pero no se interpretarlo, no sé si es positivo, o negativo.



*Corre sin mirar atrás...* 8:


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

En esta soltada el stoxx debería estar más abajo, y el dax mucho más abajo, es muy extraño que el sp pierda más en proporción que los otros...

Editarece soltada trampa, desde luego


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Nada lo mismo que hace DP con las arias, es una estrategia basada en las opciones, te da un soporte y una resistencia para operar, y basándote en el volumen de las opciones pues apuestas a caballo ganador y bla bla bla que vas a ganar un 5% como poco y un 10% como mucho a 116 días.

Para el riesgo que corres una mierda vamos.

Edito, los porcentajes quería decir los 2 a 116 días.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tenía puesta a la venta 5k, en .415 pero no llegaba y las he quitado.
> 
> Recuerdo a Mesa...subió bastante cuando la cambiaron de nasdaq.
> 
> Ya veremos, que pasa



Me los quitan de las manos hoyga payo


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me los quitan de las manos hoyga payo



A mediados de marzo tenemos un congreso.. veremos que nos cuentan... si lo hacen y para finales de ese mes, tenemos el 4T. Tengo interés en saber si están largando a gente...

Y digo yo que nos enteraremos si al final se logró el contrato con Ford o no... que el mamón del CEO no ha dicho nada...


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que el IBEX no es ninguna referencia 8: ,coincido en la posible apertura bajista con Mulder, después ya veremos.



A mi me sirve para saber si mi pronóstico semanal se va cumpliendo, además de que ando corto ahora mismo en valores del Ibex, es decir, una guía para saber por donde andaremos mañana y nada más.

De todas formas aunque los leoncios no acierten conviene saber que piensan.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A mediados de marzo tenemos un congreso.. veremos que nos cuentan... si lo hacen y para finales de ese mes, tenemos el 4T. Tengo interés en saber si están largando a gente...
> 
> Y digo yo que nos enteraremos si al final se logró el contrato con Ford o no... que el mamón del CEO no ha dicho nada...



Yo la llevo compensada con lo que he ganado, tengo muuucho margen, si al final la suben pues me llevo un buen pico, y mientras baje el eur/usd no tengo prisa, compenso buy&hold con sell and enjoy así que no problemo!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me sirve para saber si mi pronóstico semanal se va cumpliendo, además de que ando corto ahora mismo en valores del Ibex, es decir, una guía para saber por donde andaremos mañana y nada más.
> 
> De todas formas aunque los leoncios no acierten conviene saber que piensan.



Es lo bueno de ser hiena, mientras los leoncios no coman te estás quietecito, ya trabajan por ti


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

Me temo que la mano del señor aparecerá en breves...


----------



## Interesado (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder! Dime que las CRI se van al guano mayor, que así uno no puede disfrutar las caídas del IBEX.... :ouch:

Os dejo dos días y la que me liáis... qué gente. 

Saludos de nuevo. )


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

Jur jur jur, 1092 en el contado.


----------



## no_loko (23 Feb 2010)

*Santander reduce su autocartera desde el 0,671% al 0,526% *
Agencias 23/02/2010 - 19:23

El Santander ha reducido su autocartera desde el 0,671% hasta el 0,526% del capital social, representado por un total de 44,6 millones de acciones, según figura en los últimos registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). 

La entidad que preside Emilio Botín llevó a cabo una veintena de operaciones de compra venta de acciones propias durante un periodo comprendido entre el 29 de enero y el 11 de febrero de 2010, a un precio que osciló desde los 9,14 a los 10,63 euros la unidad. 

El banco cántabro controla dicha participación a través de su filial Banesto (0,098%) y a través de Pereda Gestión (0,428%), que también es una sociedad integrada en el grupo.

Fuente: El Economista

ienso:


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mulder! Dime que las CRI se van al guano mayor, que así uno no puede disfrutar las caídas del IBEX.... :ouch:
> 
> Os dejo dos días y la que me liáis... qué gente.
> 
> Saludos de nuevo. )



Ahora mismo están algo laterales, tratando de no perder medias semanales, es posible que hagan un máximo este próximo jueves o viernes (no ha de ser necesariamente superior al de este lunes), pero yo las aguantaría hasta la primera semana de marzo.

La entrada ideal para cortos sería a partir de la semana que viene o a finales de esta semana si pierde alguna media importante, sobre todo la de 200 en diario que anda muy cerca, hasta entonces me temo que andará algo lateral.

Básicamente está poniéndose bajista, pero aun no ha confirmado tal evento, por debajo de 3.21 se hundirá probablemente. Yo quería volver corto sobre ella este final de mes, pero vi otras más interesantes, aunque ya me estoy hartando de alguna que también se dedica a hacer laterales cansinos.


----------



## Interesado (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo están algo laterales, tratando de no perder medias semanales, es posible que hagan un máximo este próximo jueves o viernes (no ha de ser necesariamente superior al de este lunes), pero yo las aguantaría hasta la primera semana de marzo.
> 
> La entrada ideal para cortos sería a partir de la semana que viene o a finales de esta semana si pierde alguna media importante, sobre todo la de 200 en diario que anda muy cerca, hasta entonces me temo que andará algo lateral.
> 
> Básicamente está poniéndose bajista, pero aun no ha confirmado tal evento, por debajo de 3.21 se hundirá probablemente. Yo quería volver corto sobre ella este final de mes, pero vi otras más interesantes, aunque ya me estoy hartando de alguna que también se dedica a hacer laterales cansinos.



Gracias.

Las ibe de momento van compensando, supongo que las soltaría sobre 5.81 con stop mental sobre el cierre de hoy. 

Si el SAN repunta un poco supongo que aprovecharé para atizarle y si no... también.

Diario del SAN. Koncorde indica que los leoncios van cortos en el botas.






EDIT: GRF también me está tentando.


----------



## aksarben (23 Feb 2010)

GORX -10.88%
DDSS -5.26%

¿Cómo lo ves, DP?


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Feb 2010)

Quieren apacar esta noche el S&P por encima de los 1.100.


----------



## Dawkins (23 Feb 2010)

Una pregunta un poco offtopic gente..

Me he estado mirando las acciones de VW en el Eurostoxx50, y andan ahora a 64€ .. cuando llegaron a estar a 300-400 en sus máximos de finales 2008, principios 2009.. También he visto que venía de cotizar a 35-40€ en el 2005. Espeor no haberme colado en los datos.

Al tema.. está a un precio atractivo ahora mismo? Como lo veis para una inversión a largo plazo (8-10 años)?, para diversificar un poco los ahorros y eso..

Gracias


----------



## Hagen (23 Feb 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Una pregunta un poco offtopic gente..
> 
> Me he estado mirando las acciones de VW en el Eurostoxx50, y andan ahora a 64€ .. cuando llegaron a estar a 300-400 en sus máximos de finales 2008, principios 2009.. También he visto que venía de cotizar a 35-40€ en el 2005. Espeor no haberme colado en los datos.
> 
> ...



Sale del Eurostoxx en breve


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Dejalas madurar... DDSS me sigue gustando.


----------



## Dawkins (23 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Sale del Eurostoxx en breve



Y eso?

Entonces mejor en la bolsa alemana? cuenta cuenta


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

La mano de Dios... ni está... ni se la espera... 8:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Van a cerrar el DJ en mínimos diarios... Los cocos se huelen el pastel del tito Ben?

Edit: pues no, parece que después de cierre están subiendo los futuros bastante...A saber que preparan


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

ale mushasho... ponle el tapón... 


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Una pregunta un poco offtopic gente..
> 
> Me he estado mirando las acciones de VW en el Eurostoxx50, y andan ahora a 64€ .. cuando llegaron a estar a 300-400 en sus máximos de finales 2008, principios 2009.. También he visto que venía de cotizar a 35-40€ en el 2005. Espeor no haberme colado en los datos.
> 
> ...



A un forero con tal ilustre avatar, se le debe de responder como Dios manda.

Estoy seguro que te aqui a 10 años al menos cotizará al doble de lo que cotiza ahora...

A los fundamentales:

P/B: 0.6
P/S:0.2

Tiene un margen muy pobre eso si, pero para mi es negocio seguro.

Si quieres otra alternativa teutonica y con rent x div, EON.

PD: Espero que te fueran bien los exámenes.

http://quote.morningstar.com/stock/s.aspx?t=VLKAY&culture=en-US&region=USA&r=24204&byrefresh=yes

Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo están algo laterales, tratando de no perder medias semanales, es posible que hagan un máximo este próximo jueves o viernes (no ha de ser necesariamente superior al de este lunes), pero yo las aguantaría hasta la primera semana de marzo.
> 
> La entrada ideal para cortos sería a partir de la semana que viene o a finales de esta semana si pierde alguna media importante, sobre todo la de 200 en diario que anda muy cerca, hasta entonces me temo que andará algo lateral.
> 
> Básicamente está poniéndose bajista, pero aun no ha confirmado tal evento, por debajo de 3.21 se hundirá probablemente. Yo quería volver corto sobre ella este final de mes, pero vi otras más interesantes, aunque ya me estoy hartando de alguna que también se dedica a hacer laterales cansinos.



Si vas a entrar corto en valores del Ibex si no lo quieres poner aqui,mandamelos por privado,la ultima vez acertaste con las Ing y con BME.
Que les voy a dar con todo lo gordo.


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Al stoxx lo han subido de 2732 a 2745 después del cierre gusano, y al SP lo mismo, de 1092,25 a 1097.

Los cocos traman algo para mañana, y me parece que me van a dar en los morros con mis cortos con un gap al alza en apertura...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Una pregunta un poco offtopic gente..
> 
> Me he estado mirando las acciones de VW en el Eurostoxx50, y andan ahora a 64€ .. cuando llegaron a estar a 300-400 en sus máximos de finales 2008, principios 2009.. También he visto que venía de cotizar a 35-40€ en el 2005. Espeor no haberme colado en los datos.
> 
> ...



Estan de puta madre. Para el plazo que tu quieres,yo compre hace poco 300 a 72 euros con el broker naranja de ing que no cobra custodia...ahi se quedan
Si bajan a 61-62 compro otras tantas.
El valor esta tomado con mucha saña por las posiciones cortas,llego a los 750 no hace mucho por el cierre de cortos.


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Al stoxx lo han subido de 2732 a 2745 después del cierre gusano, y al SP lo mismo, de 1092,25 a 1097.
> 
> Los cocos traman algo para mañana, y me parece que me van a dar en los morros con mis cortos con un gap al alza en apertura...



Ya te digo yo lo que traman... ligera subida alcista... y triple ración de guano... )



Saludos


----------



## bonoce (23 Feb 2010)

Lo de Tepper anoche ha sido brutal. Aún se puede creer en la libre información.

Creo que nadie en este foro duda de que una inversión a corto sobre el spread del bono de deuda del reino es una apuesta segura ya que es probable que suba exponecialmente en los próximos meses. 
Conoceis algún vehículo de inversión que lo repercuta? opciones, warrants sobre CDS???

Gracias

Que luego venga Pepiño y me ponga a parir.... que me come l....p....


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Feb 2010)

¿GAP al alza para empapelar mejor? No tiene pinta de que vayamos a subir mañana.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Al stoxx lo han subido de 2732 a 2745 después del cierre gusano, y al SP lo mismo, de 1092,25 a 1097.
> 
> Los cocos traman algo para mañana, y me parece que me van a dar en los morros con mis cortos con un gap al alza en apertura...



Han comprado fuerte de 10 a 10,15.... ya lo podian haber subido un pokito mas k tenia una orden corta a 1098.

Mañana esto seguira bajando,hay cagalera por las palabras del tito ben.

Creo que anunciara subidas de tipos generales.


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

SP 1109, ya me estan tocando los 0_0

Edit: ya lo han bajado, 1098,25


----------



## loblesa (23 Feb 2010)

que bien os lo pasáis


----------



## Claca (23 Feb 2010)

A falta que los otros índices confirmen, en el ibex se han cargado el rebote en dos sesiones. Veremos qué hacen mañana, si no lo arreglan pronto el giro estará confirmado. Si sube un poco habría que atizarle con más cortos, la zona 430-50 debe ser el stop natural en este caso, que es por donde pasa la alcista que ha guiado el rebote desde el día 5, sería un pull que deberíamos aprovechar. Los yankis, eso sí, han cerrado en soporte, todavía podrían liarla porque nuestro índice es una puta barata que permite meneos arriba o abajo por cuatro duros, y si estos suben, lo lógico es que vayamos detrás, pero para eso cito ese nivel como stop. Con todo, pinta muy bajista.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> SP 1109, ya me estan tocando los 0_0
> 
> Edit: ya lo han bajado, 1098,25



Ein?
El mercado esta cerrado... ya esta el nocturno en 1096.75 acaba de abrir

Por cierto en España hay algun broker que deje operar en el emini nocturno???


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Si vas a entrar corto en valores del Ibex si no lo quieres poner aqui,mandamelos por privado,la ultima vez acertaste con las Ing y con BME.
> Que les voy a dar con todo lo gordo.



Pues ultimamente si que estoy diciendo donde entro, me trago lo peor y aviso del momento adecuado (que es cuando yo aprovecho para ampliar posición).

Ayer avisé que Gamesa se iba al guano y hoy ha sido una de las que más ha caido, he aprovechado para ampliar posición, creo que aun puede caerse mucho más hasta los 9.50.

También avisé de que estaba corto en IBR pero esa está muy lateral, aunque hoy también ha cabeceado bien hacia abajo, pero recupera enseguida no me está gustando estar dentro.

De todas formas aun sigo con ellas, IBR podría estar poniéndose a punto de caramelo para cortos, pero ahora mismo no la veo, si mañana no baja fuerte es posible que me salga.


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Zumo de cortos sabor SEC:

Sunshine Act Meeting Notice: February 24, 2010


http://www.sec.gov/news/openmeetings/2010/agenda022410.htm


Y la traca:

http://www.forexlive.com/86427/all/sec-might-consider-new-short-sale-restrictions-next-week


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ein?
> El mercado esta cerrado... ya esta el nocturno en 1096.75 acaba de abrir
> 
> Por cierto en España hay algun broker que deje operar en el emini nocturno???



Pues pincha aquí y en un gráfico cualquiera selecciona S&P500 INDEX y luego pincha en el icono de hacer grande. Para acabar, donde pone LINE selecciona candlestick y luego dime que ha pasado a las 22:21


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Zumo de cortos sabor SEC:
> 
> Sunshine Act Meeting Notice: February 24, 2010
> 
> ...



:XX:
Estan cagados... voy a llenar mi cartera de cortos antes de que se agoten :bla:


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Los que habitualmente mueven los cortos, son los mismos HF que suben la cot... es un negocio redondo... ellos son los únicos con liquidez para controlar a las manos débiles y algún DP desbocado... XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (23 Feb 2010)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...346-el-santander-se-prepara-para-lo-peor.html

Y no me pierdo el entierro!!!


----------



## carvil (23 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ein?
> El mercado esta cerrado... ya esta el nocturno en 1096.75 acaba de abrir
> 
> Por cierto en España hay algun broker que deje operar en el emini nocturno???



Buenas noches 

Si van cortos esten mañana al loro.

Que yo conozca no hay ninguno.


Salu2


----------



## donpepito (23 Feb 2010)

Eso son lameadas... ellos conocen perfectamente donde está el problema.

El maravilloso soft de trading... es lo que realmente jode a los largos & cortos, dependiendo del modo programado.

Y de momento no hacen nada.....


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

En 7 minutejos habla el tito Ben


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Feb 2010)

Carguen cortos..... arrrrr!


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Alea iacta est...


----------



## Mulder (23 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Carguen cortos..... arrrrr!



Desde luego tiene pinta de que esa subida after-hours es para recibir el dato-guano del barbas, hacen lo mismo con los datos importantes USA todos los dias.


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego tiene pinta de que esa subida after-hours es para recibir el dato-guano del barbas, hacen lo mismo con los datos importantes USA todos los dias.



Yo me quedo mirando aquí para ver si el barbas se carga el mercado o no


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

¿Por dónde lo echan...? 

Busco "tito ben" "declaraciones del barbas"... y no sale nada...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estan de puta madre. Para el plazo que tu quieres,yo compre hace poco 300 a 72 euros con el broker naranja de ing que no cobra custodia...ahi se quedan
> Si bajan a 61-62 compro otras tantas.
> El valor esta tomado con mucha saña por las posiciones cortas,llego a los *750 *no hace mucho por el cierre de cortos.



Y a 1000...


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Por dónde lo echan...?
> 
> Busco "tito ben" "declaraciones del barbas"... y no sale nada...



Lo estoy buscando..


----------



## tonuel (23 Feb 2010)

subidón... no debe estar diciendo nada bueno... :S



Saludos


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Las cosas importantes las pondrán aquí en cuanto acabe el discurso, imagino


----------



## Catacrack (23 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estan de puta madre. Para el plazo que tu quieres,yo compre hace poco 300 a 72 euros con el broker naranja de ing que no cobra custodia...ahi se quedan
> Si bajan a 61-62 compro otras tantas.
> El valor esta tomado con mucha saña por las posiciones cortas,llego a los 750 no hace mucho por el cierre de cortos.





mixtables dijo:


> Y a 1000...




Sino recuerdo mal uno de los alemanes mas rico iba corto y se termino volando la cabeza.

Moraleja: El apalancamiento te puede quitar la vida.


----------



## destr0 (23 Feb 2010)

Parece que hablaba Bullard, no Bernanke:

UPDATE 1-Fed's Bullard says regulatory reforms miss mark | Reuters


----------



## ghkghk (24 Feb 2010)

Aquellos que seguís la bolsa USA, ¿qué opináis de este fondo como defensa anticorralito para un perfil moderadamente agresivo? Sería para meter unos 120.000 con un SL en los 105.000 aprox.

https://www.barclays.es/publico/con...ha_detalles.asp&ISIN=ES0124662034&MV=FI81341# 

Gracias. 

PD. Estoy abierto a sugerencias para fondos de zonas fuera la influencia del euro.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Sino recuerdo mal uno de los alemanes mas rico iba corto y se termino volando la cabeza.
> 
> Moraleja: El apalancamiento te puede quitar la vida.





Mmmm, nop, se tiro cuando pasaba un tren.



> Millonario alemán se suicida por la crisis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aquellos que seguís la bolsa USA, ¿qué opináis de este fondo como defensa anticorralito para un perfil moderadamente agresivo? Sería para meter unos 120.000 con un SL en los 105.000 aprox.
> 
> https://www.barclays.es/publico/con...ha_detalles.asp&ISIN=ES0124662034&MV=FI81341#
> 
> ...






> Hoy se cumple el primer aniversario de la caída de Lehman Brothers, una bancarrota que puso de relieve la situación crítica del sistema financiero mundial. Los afectados siguen luchando por lo que consideran suyo, como el actor Jesús Bonilla, que ha demandado a *Barclays *por hacerle perder 400.000 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me molan de este estilo...

BlackRock - NoCookies

BlackRock - NoCookies


----------



## ghkghk (24 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> A mi me molan de este estilo...
> 
> BlackRock - No******s
> 
> BlackRock - No******s




Me gustan, especialmente el de energía. Pero por motivos familiares sería "prudente" que fuesen fondos de Barclays :ouch: Quizá contrate un Schroeders o Fidelity a través de ellos.

PD. ¿No hay fumata blanca para el de bolsa USA?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

KV.A K-V Pharmaceutical Company A stock quote price shares XNYS ? Morningstar


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2010)

Buenos Dias,

Los japos en rojo 1.5%

subo el post.


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Hoy veo la cosa movida, paso de menearme mucho no sea que me desplumen.

Intento scalping con lo que espero sea un gap de apertura al alza, y emigro a tierras más cálidas.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Cada vez veo más claro que el objetivo de bajada en el Stoxx está entre 2700 y 2675. En el S&P lo veo entre 1080 y 1075.

Estos objetivos podrían conseguirse entre hoy y mañana. Es posible que mañana tengamos un cambio de tendencia pero eso también implica hacer un mínimo.


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2010)

Buenas,

hoy interdin no va muy fino que se diga....


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2010)

Ya lo dice Tonuel... "interdin es de pobres" ::

por cierto, si alguno de aqui está suscrito a los servicios premium de expansion.com, me puede contar qué tal van y si merece la pena?

gracchie,


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> hoy interdin no va muy fino que se diga....



A mi me va como siempre ¿que es lo que te pasa?


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me va como siempre ¿que es lo que te pasa?



No me van las CFDs del mercado aleman 

Puedes comrobarlo

Gracias

Ya va!!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2010)

Venga chavales... suelos a perforar hoy... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,

Quería entrar corto en el EX50 a 2740, pero se me ha escapado el tren


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Al final el chulibex subió muy levemente y guanazo... creo que alguien lo dijo ayer.. XD

Mirando las criterias para ponerme corto, también tl5 ITX y puede que ABG cuando recupere que parece que lo hace.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> No me van las CFDs del mercado aleman
> 
> Puedes comrobarlo
> 
> ...



Eso me ocurrió una vez con acciones del euronext (francesas y holandesas) un dia que andaba metido en ING y tardaron unas horas en solucionarlo, cosas que ocurren de vez en cuando.


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso me ocurrió una vez con acciones del euronext (francesas y holandesas) un dia que andaba metido en ING y tardaron unas horas en solucionarlo, cosas que ocurren de vez en cuando.



Ya esta solucionado, pero no he podido ver la subasta, ayer se vio claro que habia ordener desproporcionadas en la apertura de venta en algunos valores


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Cuando entrega dividendo Inditex? creo que en marzo no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

OHL tienta para cortos.. hay en R4 ¿?


----------



## burbujito1982 (24 Feb 2010)

En las casas de apuestas se paga cada dia por acertar como va a cerrar el IBEX, pero hay que hacerlo antes de las 14:30

Hay intervalos
0 a +1%
+1 a +1.5%
+1.5%
0 a -1%
....

Los cuotas suelen ir desde el 1.6 en adelante (ganancia del 60%, claro, contra pérdida del 100%).

Estaría bien que los ilustres foreros que son referencia en este foro hiciesen su pronóstico particular para los que pasamos de la bolsa pero que bien podemos jugar unos euros a favor/contra el ibex en vez de tirarlos semanalmente en el euromillones ;-)

Gracias de antemano. 

Por cierto, se podría crear a nivel de encuesta diaria. 

Se me olvidava, también pagan por acertar como quedará a final de año.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> En las casas de apuestas se paga cada dia por acertar como va a cerrar el IBEX, pero hay que hacerlo antes de las 14:30
> 
> Hay intervalos
> 0 a +1%
> ...




Acertar eso es poco más que estadísticamente inviable, si sumas las probabilidades pierdes, por eso está ese juego en una casa de apuestas.

Si tienes lo que hay que tener, apuesta con contratos gordos, que cada 100 puntos (ese 1% que oscila la apuesta) son 1000€ para tí si aciertas, poniendo 10k de garantía....


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2010)

Buenos dias
Comentarles que los unicos indices europedos en rojo son:
Ejpain & Grecian 2000
Sintomatico y tal


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Buenas, voy a intentar cambiar de corto a largo en 10255 para ir a 10278

Edit: no se si me van a dejar, y veo un posible spike al alza


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Eso alguno se puso largo ayer en chulibex no? espero que con SL


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Operación SOS en marcha....


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Para variar, el ibex baja más que el stoxx y dax en proporción, así que apuraremos un poco más 

Edit: La idea es entrar cuando stoxx y dax vuelvan a tocar mínimo, este donde este el chulibex


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, al SAN le están dando buena cera ahora mismo


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos dias
> Comentarles que los unicos indices europedos en rojo son:
> Ejpain & Grecian 2000
> Sintomatico y tal



Warren,

Donde ves el sentimiento del community of traders???

Gracias


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Ya lo comenté hace días.. el nuevo scam del ex-propietario de FORLASA...

Renovalia aplaza su salida a bolsa hasta después de Semana Santa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Nos toman por....

Y en este devenir y esta gran incertidumbre sobre si se encontraban ante un verdadero rebote o era una trampa alcista dentro de un mercado bajista, *los analistas tuvieron que agudizar sus investigaciones para tratar de descubrir si el rally era realmente sostenible* y que sectores ofrecían un potencial beneficio.


Colmenar consigue que Santander Investment vuelva a ser la mejor sociedad de valores de la Península, según Institutional Investor - Cotizalia.com


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

MMMM el dax y el stoxx andan descompensados, me huele raro

Edit: Stox tocando mínimos de nuevo, pero no el dax. aún no es el momento


----------



## aksarben (24 Feb 2010)

El Ibex está blandito blandito...


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Warren,
> 
> Donde ves el sentimiento del community of traders???
> 
> Gracias



Commodity Futures and Forex Trading Charts

Pincha el enlace y veras la posicion de los large speculators en la grafica inferior (linea verde) .Mosqueante


----------



## Interesado (24 Feb 2010)

Joder... y yo con IBE y CRI perdiéndome la fiesta... :´(


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2010)

Del ibex esta sacando dinero todo el mundo, esto es maricon el ultimo!!!!


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

dentro a mercado buscando el rebote (10211 y 12 me los han hecho)


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2010)

El fut sp se ha puesto colorado


----------



## Catacrack (24 Feb 2010)

Me imagino a uno del hilo que le debe de estar robando la cartera a Botin.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Corto a mercado de nuevo, no parece que haya rebote  (10192)


----------



## aksarben (24 Feb 2010)

Sorprendentemente, en R4 no hay cortos de SOS )


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2010)

Abierto corto de ibex en 10184
Siguiente soporte zona 10103.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Del ibex esta sacando dinero todo el mundo, esto es maricon el ultimo!!!!



Excepto los que vamos cortos que seguimos metiendo más 

Estoy ampliando posiciones en todo lo que llevo, está claro que esa es la apuesta ganadora de hoy.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2010)

Dax en rojo, CAC a punto



Edito:
DAX CAC FTSE en rojo


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

El Stoxx ya ha perforado el mínimo de ayer, yo no apostaría por rebotes.

Al menos de momento.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Ahí viene bajada de la buena


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Ahí viene bajada de la buena



40pts desde que he abierto el corto.Vaya cohete.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

comprando unas putillas como la otra vez...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me imagino a uno del hilo que le debe de estar robando la cartera a Botin.



Kien sera....tambien tiene un gordo corto abierto con +200 puntos :Baile:


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

ahí viene otra más de guano..


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Yeah baby, nos vamos al guano!


----------



## Catacrack (24 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Kien sera....tambien tiene un gordo corto abierto con +200 puntos :Baile:



Deja pagadas unas copas en el flowers!


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Y otra mas...


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2010)

Acaba de saltar por los aires la resistencia del 10100.


----------



## Catacrack (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yeah baby, nos vamos al guano!
> 
> http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd23/stpimfg2/Austin_Powers.jpg



Fail!

No veo nada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder, apúntate otra copa en Barcelona.

EX50 2737 - 2709 xDDDD


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Me ha hecho mucha gracias... que mal está el negocio... (de la iglesia) XD

Pblico.es - "No os arrepentiréis, os haré gozar como nunca"


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Subasta SOS.. la primera de la mañana... 2.28€


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Es que hoy ni gato muerto ni leches...

Es impresionante ver como cruzan ordenes de venta de más de 200 contratos del stoxx...


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Una de 250 a la venta acaban de cruzar ahora

Edit: otra de 80, otra de 117, otra de 160 y otra de 249....

Edit2: otra más de 200


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2010)

Fut sp500 aumenta perdida 1093 -4,20p


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

En vista de que evitan cuidadosamente no llegar a los objetivos cercanos creo que nos iremos a los objetivos lejanos que planteaba esta mañana.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Ya estoy fuera de todo.
A ver si sube un pokito y le meto otra vez


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

ahora 100 a la compra

edit: 100 a la venta, y 200 a la compra


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

cambio a largo a mercado, a ver si saco unos 50 puntitos (10122/23 me los han hecho)

Y fuera tambíen los cortos de los minis y del stoxx. Luego recompro


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

A ver si llega a 10180/2722/5595

Edit: Estoy hablando solo?


----------



## pyn (24 Feb 2010)

Estamos haciendo negocio destr0!.


----------



## Interesado (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> A ver si llega a 10180/2722/5595
> 
> Edit: Estoy hablando solo?



No del todo.

Misma estrategia pero sin largos. Espero los 10180 para abrir cortos.

Paso de ir contra tendencia.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Los 5589/2718 están poniéndolo difícil... como se gire vuelvo a corto


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

Yo estoy esperando también que el IBEX vuelva a perder los 10.100 para darle con eso gordo que HL tiene en la mano siempre


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

A las 11:00 hay datos, no se si aguantaré tanto largo, porque no le veo ninguna fuerza ahora mismo...


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> A las 11:00 hay datos, no se si aguantaré tanto largo, porque no le veo ninguna fuerza ahora mismo...




El dato de hoy es del viviendas USA, espero que tenga el mismo efecto que el índice de confianza de ayer ::

A las 16.00: 

- VENTA DE VIVIENDAS NUEVAS de enero.. 

Dato previo: 342.000. Previsión: 350.000.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El dato de hoy es del viviendas USA, espero que tenga el mismo efecto que el índice de confianza de ayer ::
> 
> A las 16.00:
> 
> ...



No tengo ninguna duda de qeu moverá mercado, pero ahora tenemos esto a las 11:00

Febrero 24 11:00 EMU Nuevas peticiones industriales (MoM) ! -1,2% 1,6% 

Febrero 24 11:00 EMU Nuevas peticiones industriales (YoY) ! 7,6% -1,5% 

Agenda


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

El DAX está rompiendo resistencia ahora mismo intradía, es buena señal para llegar a los 10180

El stoxx está ahí también...


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2010)

Vendido corto de ibex en 10129 +2,73%
Hasta mañana.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Parece que ha habido dato bueno

Edit: Sí, dato bueno:

Febrero 24 11:00 EMU Nuevas peticiones industriales (MoM) ! 0,8% -1,2% 1,6% 

Febrero 24 11:00 EMU Nuevas peticiones industriales (YoY) ! 9,5% 7,6% -1,5%


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

2722 y 5597 alcanzados, si no sigue subiendo el ibex cambio a cortos.

Próximo dato a las 13:00

Febrero 24 13:00 US Solicitudes de hipotecas MBA !! -2,1%


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

La posi en compra en 10161 indica que quieren subir el ibex


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

A por los 10180, pero creo que no se va a quedar ahí, después de que haya habido datos buenos


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

si el stoxx pasa por encima de 2722, será señal alcista

vaya, mientras escribo está ya en 2723


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

a por la siguiente resistencia, 2730/5608/10224

Edit: y de ahí si que creo que ya no pasa

Edit2: en el ibex el objetivo es el minimo de las 9:12, es decir 10252 (el mismo punto que el dax y stoxx, vamos)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oniBn_jgYxo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oniBn_jgYxo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uwE9MCfzMI&feature=related


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Corto en 10180


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Parece que va perdiendo fuerza... el stoxx no debe bajar de 2722 para mantener esta última tendencia alcista


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en 10180



2722 es ahora mismo la base del canal alcista, por es importante que no lo pierda para mantener la tendencia, pero perfectamente puede rozarlo


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

2721 tocado... pensando en cambiar a corto...


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

corto a mercado (10161/62 me los han hecho)


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> 2722 es ahora mismo la base del canal alcista, por es importante que no lo pierda para mantener la tendencia, pero perfectamente puede rozarlo



Tus posts me recuerdan cuando me dedicaba al intradía y la verdad es que no vale la pena, es mejor analizar y establecer objetivos, sin agobiarse y sin ver sombras oscuras a cada tropiezo con la carga de estress que conlleva.

Hoy el objetivo principal del Stoxx son 2700, no hay más, llegará antes o después pero llegará y hay otro objetivo en 2675 que podría alcanzar esta tarde. A partir de ahí yo me pondría a ver hasta donde podría haber un rebote.

En fin, cada uno hace lo que más le conviene, solo es mi opinión.

edito: es muy facil establecer objetivos en el Stoxx o S&P mirando medias semanales, mensuales y diarias.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

corto también en el stoxx a 2719


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Ayer no me sentía muy seguro de IBR pero hoy me ha demostrado que estaba equivocado respecto a ella, no me han dejado ni ampliar posición.

Como pierda el mínimo que ha rondado ya varias veces puede irse perfectamente al 3.04-3.03


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tus posts me recuerdan cuando me dedicaba al intradía y la verdad es que no vale la pena, es mejor analizar y establecer objetivos, sin agobiarse y sin ver sombras oscuras a cada tropiezo con la carga de estress que conlleva.
> 
> Hoy el objetivo principal del Stoxx son 2700, no hay más, llegará antes o después pero llegará y hay otro objetivo en 2675 que podría alcanzar esta tarde. A partir de ahí yo me pondría a ver hasta donde podría haber un rebote.
> 
> En fin, cada uno hace lo que más le conviene, solo es mi opinión.



El intradia es una mierda,a mi el san casi me deja loco esta mañana,por debajo de 10 la cot sale con 3 decimales,eso parecia una feria subiendo y bajando,bueno sobre todo bajando.... 
Lo mejor es meter los cortos en las resistencias de arriba y olvidarse,pero claro,aparecen los miedos y cuando ganas una mierda enseguida cierras,tambien la gente asusta mucho con que subiremos y tal...:XX:
La bolsa es un nido de piratas y truhanes,para ganar aqui dinero tienes que pensar y ser el mayor hijo de puta del reino,si no te despluman.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tus posts me recuerdan cuando me dedicaba al intradía y la verdad es que no vale la pena, es mejor analizar y establecer objetivos, sin agobiarse y sin ver sombras oscuras a cada tropiezo con la carga de estress que conlleva.
> 
> Hoy el objetivo principal del Stoxx son 2700, no hay más, llegará antes o después pero llegará y hay otro objetivo en 2675 que podría alcanzar esta tarde. A partir de ahí yo me pondría a ver hasta donde podría haber un rebote.
> 
> ...



Si mientras se gane $$ cualquier estrategia es buena. A mí me gusta el scalping y para eso me tiro líneas para el intradía. Te pone más nervioso, pero tampoco es difícil acertar si se saben asumir pérdidas, y las plusvalías son mucho mayores


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer no me sentía muy seguro de IBR pero hoy me ha demostrado que estaba equivocado respecto a ella, hoy no me han dejado ni ampliar posición.
> 
> Como pierda el mínimo que ha rondado ya varias veces puede irse perfectamente al 3.04-3.03



A que no adivinas quien la ha bajado??? :Baile:

Ando detras de mapfre-criteria-iberia me gustan estas cotizaciones de 2-3 euros.

La que se me escapo viva ayer fue OHL


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

IBR ya ha perforado mínimo finalmente.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

aquí viene el guano, dax pierde soporte 5593 y el stoxx los 2718


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

objetivo 2712/5582/10122 (mínimo de las 10:52)

Edit: pues parece que rebota


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

HL, esta esta frase... tendría que pedirle al botas que te la enmarque.... o al menos dejarla en tu firma:

*"La bolsa es un nido de piratas y truhanes,para ganar aqui dinero tienes que pensar y ser el mayor hijo de puta del reino,si no te despluman." HL dixit!*


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

KPCB - Team

Por cierto... este pàjaro tiene 3.2 Millones de accs en NOVAVAX ... compradas a 4.35USD en el 2006.

AL GORE , el fondo KPCB.

Kleiner Perkins put $20 million in Novavax in February 2006 alongside Palo Alto, Calif.-based Prospect Venture Partners. The two firms picked up the shares at $4.35.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Cuando era informático también tenía que pensar, mucho más que ahora y más rápido porque habían plazos. Sin ser un trilero consigo sacarles el jugo a los leoncios aunque no sea siempre.

Ellos intentan despistarnos cada dos por tres, si fuera fácil todo el mundo estaría aquí ganando dinero a costa de ellos, pero la mayoría de particulares le tienen auténtico pánico a la bolsa, en este mismo foro y fuera de este hilo lo ven muchos como algo impensable.

En fin, otra frase para enmarcar: para que algunos ganemos otros deben perder o *dejar de ganar*.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Ahora que lo comentas... los cortos te pueden hacer ganar dinero si vas largo y entras en el momento apropiado, recuerdo el caso de GTXI, el día que comenzaron a cerrar cortos, llegó a 5.60USD es muy curioso los picos que producen en la subida.

Luego ha quedado en el olvido, con poquisimo volumen...diarío.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Voy corto en ITX ABG y TL5 palmando poco pero aguantooooo

Espero que no se de la vuelta el chulibex y me la metan... pienso en aguantar hasta el viernes...


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En fin, otra frase para enmarcar: para que algunos ganemos otros deben perder o *dejar de ganar*.



Está claro que los leones se alimentan del dinero de las gacelas.

El tema es que ahora hay más información y algunas gacelas se convierten en hienas (Lucas dixit). Así que los leoncios tienen que currárselo más para conseguir el dinero de las gacelas, lo cual está quedando patente estos días, cada día se superan.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Ya hemos entrado en el lateral. Me parece que hasta el dato de las 13:00 va a ser aburrido


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Ya empezamos con el lateral... el barbas habla a las 4 no????


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2010)

Don Pepito, kujire te reclarma


----------



## Catacrack (24 Feb 2010)

Ahora es cuando uno piensa: "Quiero ser el mayor hijo de puta que ha visto el mundo"

Pero no se lo digais a vuestras madres, que igual no lo entienden.


----------



## Interesado (24 Feb 2010)

Qué cruz con las CRI, que cruz... a ver quién me mandaba a mí meterme en valores que lleva tonuel....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Voy corto en ITX ABG y TL5 palmando poco pero aguantooooo
> 
> Espero que no se de la vuelta el chulibex y me la metan... pienso en aguantar hasta el viernes...



Inditex no la veo para bajar mas de momento.

Telecinco tiene soporte fuerte en 9.6

Si ya los llevas en rojo,cuando entres en beneficios pon stop.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya empezamos con el lateral... el barbas habla a las 4 no????



Febrero 24 16:00 US Discurso de Timothy Geithner, Secretario del Tesoro !! 

Febrero 24 16:00 US Testimonio de Bernanke !!! 

link: Agenda


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Febrero 24 16:00 US Discurso de Timothy Geithner, Secretario del Tesoro !!
> 
> Febrero 24 16:00 US Testimonio de Bernanke !!!
> 
> link: Agenda



Hora española????


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

Algo traman... una pregunta tonta, como es posible que haya 2 versiones posibles de COT¿?.

Porque lei por aqui creo que los COT estaban en saldo neto negativo, y el link que colgo Wbuffete decía todo lo contarrio...


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hora española????



Sí, claro, todas las horas que aparecen en el link son hora española


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Me da que el barbas va a subir tipos hoy.... si suben la bolsa antes de las 4 es que va a haber gran ostion.
Esto va a ser un cara o cruz,solo apto para ludopatas


----------



## Interesado (24 Feb 2010)

¿Cómo lo ven?







Mi propuesta es vuelta a mínimos para mañana, paradita en los 10000 para aliviar la sobreventa y bajada al menos hasta los 9500.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Salix Pharmaceuticals, Ltd. - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Salix Pharmaceuticals, Ltd. - Google Finance



K-V Pharmaceutical Company - Google Finance

Echa un vistazo a esta...

Recomendable tb para luca para cuando se pase por aqui


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> K-V Pharmaceutical Company - Google Finance
> 
> Echa un vistazo a está...
> 
> Recomendable tb para luca para cuando se pase por aqui



Gracias.

De esta hablé en Julio 2009, cuando estaba en 1.81USD ... está puesto en el otro hilo. :X


----------



## Catacrack (24 Feb 2010)

Esto no para de subir menudo timo, yo quiero perder los 10k antes de ir a comer.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Hey! salgo un momento y se va esto al techo donde antes ha rebotado hacia abajo. Si lo pasa será momento de volver a cambiar cortos por largos

Edit: 2730 y 5606, ahora debería girarse o ir a máximos diarios


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

> Aunque el IPC no lo refleje, la inflación en EEUU está repuntando muy rápido
> elEconomista.es 9:11 - 24/02/2010
> 
> Enlaces relacionados
> ...








Yuhuuuuu Tonuuu???


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Algo traman... una pregunta tonta, como es posible que haya 2 versiones posibles de COT¿?.
> 
> Porque lei por aqui creo que los COT estaban en saldo neto negativo, y el link que colgo Wbuffete decía todo lo contarrio...



Mixtables,tienes un privado


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> De esta hablé en Julio 2009, cuando estaba en 1.81USD ... está puesto en el otro hilo. :X



Es que por fundamentales es un festival eh, pero un festival.!


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

1 minuto y aparecerá movimiento con el dato de hipotecas US

Y la tendencia será de 13:00 a 16:00


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

dato muy malo:

anterior -2,1%
actual -8,5%


----------



## Antiparras (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Febrero 24 16:00 US Discurso de Timothy Geithner, Secretario del Tesoro !!
> 
> Febrero 24 16:00 US *Testimonio* de Bernanke !!!
> 
> link: Agenda



OK, a las 16:00 el testinmonio, ¿y para cuando hace este hombre el testamento?


----------



## Antiparras (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> dato muy malo:
> 
> anterior -2,1%
> actual -8,5%



malo no, desastroso... o buenísimo para los que van cortos!!!


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> malo no, desastroso... o buenísimo para los que van cortos!!!



Según Cárpatos dice que no mueve el mercado demasiado, pero siendo que estaba en la cresta de la ola, confío en que al menos refuerce el techo


----------



## Interesado (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> dato muy malo:
> 
> anterior -2,1%
> actual -8,5%



Habrá que repetirlo o algo, parece que ahí arriba no se han enterado.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Wataru, las ventas en ARIAd:

<table class="dotsBelow" cellspacing="0"><thead><tr><th class="left">*Monthly Rotation*</th> <th class="fontSm">Number
of Shares</th> <th class="fontSm">Value of
Change (MM)</th> <th class="fontSm">% of Shrs.
Outstanding</th> </tr> </thead> <tbody> <tr> <td class="left">Buyers 2/24/10</td> <td>*11,868,036*</td> <td>*$26.64*</td> <td>*29.7%*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="left">Sellers 2/24/10</td> <td>*44,263,548*</td> <td>*$86.14*</td>  <td>*12.0%*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, las ventas en ARIAd:



Buenos días ^__^!

Lo vi DP!, pero me pareció mejor el de Hythiam jurrrr jaja.

Lo que no entiendo es porqué ponen mensual, esos datos no pueden estar actualizados... ¿cómo saben los movimientos de los hegde? Seguro que están hablando de Diciembre.

A mi me dieron más miedo las Nvax... con la noticia, aprovecharon para largarse unos pocos... y que caídas pfff. ¿La veremos hoy en 2.05-2.10?

Un saludo

Ed: Ayer pille unas pocas a 2.22$ buscando un rebotillo...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Esto no para de subir menudo timo, yo quiero perder los 10k antes de ir a comer.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

El IBEX-35 baja un 1,1% hasta 10.199,5 puntos a las 1214 GMT, más perjudicado que el resto de índices europeos, afectado* por la rebaja de Moody's de los productos híbridos de los bancos españoles. 
*
Santander pierde un 2%, BBVA cae un 2,6%, Banco Popular retrocede un 2,5% y Banesto se deja un 1,2%. 

Iberdrola cede un 0,6% después de anunciar que su beneficio neto aumentó en el cuarto trimestre más del doble respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior. 

*Fuera del selectivo, SOS pierde un 4,4% después de anotarse el martes un 15% tras la oferta de Nueva Rumasa de EUR3,0 por acción. *

"Hay razones para pensar que la oferta no salga adelante y además no va dirigida a todos los accionistas", señala Banco Sabadell. 

El mercado estará pendiente de la comparecencia del presidente de la Fed, Ben Bernanke, ante el Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Casa de Representantes a las 1500 GMT, por las posibles declaraciones sobre perspectivas económicas, así como sobre próximos movimientos en los tipos de interés. 

Noesis fija la resistencia del IBEX-35 en 10.821 y el soporte en 10.000 puntos.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Habrá que repetirlo o algo, parece que ahí arriba no se han enterado.



De Cárpatos:

13:03:21 h. 
Datos de EEUU, refinanciaciones [Imprimir] 


Índices de refinanciaciones baja -8,9% desde la semana pasada.

Índice de compras baja -3,6% desde la semana pasada.

Tasa media e tipos de préstamos sube al 5,03% desde el 4,94% de la semana pasada.

Índice de peticiones de préstamos baja -8,5% dese la semana pasada.

Eta semana el mercado se ha comportado de manera lógica, suben los tipos, bajan refinanciaciones y compras. Malo para el mercado.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

No creas q han soltado mucho en NVAX, el pico del viernes, negociamos 2.7M de accs... muchos cortos -peques- si es posible que hayan empezado a cerrar-

Sigo con mi paquete inicial... los HFs tienen que cerrar sus cortos en breve... y un spike a +3.xxUSD es muy probable.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No creas q han soltado mucho en NVAX, el pico del viernes, negociamos 2.7M de accs... muchos cortos -peques- si es posible que hayan empezado a cerrar-
> 
> Sigo con mi paquete inicial... los HFs tienen que cerrar sus cortos en breve... y un spike a +3.xxUSD es muy probable.



A mi con ver los 2.25... ahí le pongo el stop. Que vamos a parecer gays, tanto tiempo juntos leches... jajaja :***

Un saludo

Buuahh y Ayer cuando vi las arias en 2.38 me lo pensé...


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

En cuanto Harvey despeje los misteriosos acuerdos con MERCK, veré si entro en una caída de nuevo en ARIAd.... pero mientras tanto... centimeando voy!

NVAX tiene dos plazas vacantes en el consejo de administración, que deben de completar en breve... con la terminación del acuerdo con ROVI... por parte de NVAX, se abrén nuevas incognitas.

Por lo que vemos, es muy vólatil... ahora lleva el modo AUTO -trading soft-


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Wata que he estado reunido.. que dices de HYTM ¿?

Por cierto, palmando voy palmando vengooo! Jajaja


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wata que he estado reunido.. que dices de HYTM ¿?
> 
> Por cierto, palmando voy palmando vengooo! Jajaja



Monthly Rotation 
Buyers 2/24/10 1,632,280 $0.72 9.7%
Sellers 2/24/10 23,173,019 $15.34 24.1%

Hola Luca, era en referencia a las compras/ventas de Ariad, estas son las de Hytm... para llorar jaja.

Aún no hay novedades... ni mú.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Monthly Rotation
> Buyers 2/24/10 1,632,280 $0.72 9.7%
> Sellers 2/24/10 23,173,019 $15.34 24.1%
> 
> ...



Pero ahí tenemos los cortos metidos creo yo...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pero ahí tenemos los cortos metidos creo yo...



`__´ ya te he comentado varias veces que en Hytm no tenemos ni cortos...

Settlement Date Short Interest	
1/29/2010 820,145

820 mil accs en corto ¿Qué es eso? Apenas nada...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> `__´ ya te he comentado varias veces que en Hytm no tenemos ni cortos...
> 
> Settlement Date Short Interest
> 1/29/2010 820,145
> ...



Ok pero hacer cábalas con datos de hace un mes....

relájate y disfruta, si palmamos pues palmamos qué le vamos a hacer.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Va llegando la hora de la verdad,a quitar stops que en media hora empieza la fiesta :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Corto en Criteria.
Va por Ud Maestro!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Pues igual te acompaño hamijo HL!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Corto en Acerinox

Recapitulando:
Ibex
E-mini
Criteria
Acerinox


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues igual te acompaño hamijo HL!



Acerinox mola para cortos,la veo mas recorrido,de momento voy rojo por poco en todo...menos en acerinox


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Buenas, acabo de llegar de comer, y ya tengo ganas de que empiece la fiesssta!

Edit: si antes posteo antes baja 

Recuento de cortos??

Edit2: stoxx y dax en zona de soporte, 2728 y 5606. Al ibex aún le falta un poquito hasta 10180


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

ahí viene la fiesssssssta, 2728 y 5605. como no, el ibex en 10180. previsible


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en Acerinox
> 
> Recapitulando:
> Ibex
> ...



Creí que habías entrado corto en las IBR. Aunque ya han llegado a objetivo.

edito: el mio está más abajo.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

objetivos 2723, 5596. ibex deberia llegar a 10122


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Creí que habías entrado corto en las IBR. Aunque ya han llegado a objetivo.



Ya las solte,les saque 2 centimos


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Las posis de ahora mismo del contado del ibex preparan bajada




Buenos tardes a todos!!! Me incorporo ahora ya que estas mañanas de lo que queda de semana las voy a tener ocupadas. Veo que hoy ni siquiera han subido un poco al inicio para caer mejor sino que el guarrazo ha sido desde el minuto 1. 

Voy a tomar posición en la trinchera pero antes, si destro tiene un minuto, querría que me explicara el post que cito arriba, qué movimiento hubo en las posis antes de las 16:00 horas de ayer para intuir el guarrazo que se dio con el dato. 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

El ibex se acerca al soporte intradia de 10150 si lo traspasa wano del bueno nos espera...


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

La otra vez que el ibex ha bajado hasta 10160 el stoxx estaba en 2719, que es cuando he abierto ambos cortos, así que hay decalaje hacia abajo en el ibex


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos tardes a todos!!! Me incorporo ahora ya que estas mañanas de lo que queda de semana las voy a tener ocupadas. Veo que hoy ni siquiera han subido un poco al inicio para caer mejor sino que el guarrazo ha sido desde el minuto 1.
> 
> Voy a tomar posición en la trinchera pero antes, si destro tiene un minuto, querría que me explicara el post que cito arriba, qué movimiento hubo en las posis antes de las 16:00 horas de ayer para intuir el guarrazo que se dio con el dato.
> 
> Gracias de antemano



te lo explico por privado, que los cocos no postean pero nos leen...


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Ya están igualando los 10160 del ibex con los 2719 del stoxx... curioso porque sin decalaje las subidas y bajadas ya no son manipuladas sino que son en todo el mercado


----------



## aksarben (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> te lo explico por privado, que los cocos no postean pero nos leen...



Yo me apunto a la explicación privada, si puede ser .


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Yo me apunto a la explicación privada, si puede ser .



Me too! 8:


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

viene bajada inminente, por el motivo que os he enviado en el privado


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

editando.... los habéis visto no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> viene bajada inminente, por el motivo que os he enviado en el privado



Gracias destr0, si me puedes pasar la info amí tmb...


----------



## sapito (24 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias destr0, si me puedes pasar la info amí tmb...



Yo tb me apunto si puede ser...graciax


----------



## Interesado (24 Feb 2010)

HL dijo:


> Corto en Criteria.
> Va por Ud Maestro!!!





LUCA dijo:


> Pues igual te acompaño hamijo HL!



Se agradece la ayuda. Entre todos la tumbamos fijo!


----------



## Catacrack (24 Feb 2010)

Botin lee el foro desde su despacho.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Destrooo yo tambien quiero droja de esaaaa


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

editando de nuevo...


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

sólo puedo enviar un privado cada 60 seundos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Tranqui tenemos paciencia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

Los americanos con ganas de aguar la fiesta.

Destr0 ilustrame a mi tb por favor


----------



## Interesado (24 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Botin lee el foro desde su despacho.



Botín es tonuel.

O algún pariente cercano... :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Botin lee el foro desde su despacho.



Crees que se pone cachondo con los comentarios de HL?


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

bueno, ahora a tradear con los gusanos, que me parece que van de farol en la apertura


----------



## Catacrack (24 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Crees que se pone cachondo con los comentarios de HL?



Yo creo que le quita la pasta y se le lleva las chicas del avatar.

Botin es dios.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo creo que le quita la pasta y se le lleva las chicas del avatar.
> 
> Botin es dios.



Botin lo que quiere es comerme el muñeko,creo que es bastante bujarron,dicen por ahi que le molan los camioneros y los taxistas,todo el gremio de la rosca :bla: :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2010)

destr0, porfaaaaaaaa, yo también quieroooooooo.


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2010)

je je je, ya sería mala suerte que el día que lo compartes fuera un día del 5%.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

http://www.who.int/vaccine_research/about/gvrf/Session6_Hill_reportWNT.pdf


Production systems for influenza vaccine
Alternative 3
 Production of VLPs in insect cells
 Several players are developing technologies for antigen
production
* Speed of generation (12 weeks)
 Currently in phase II (VLP, Novavax)
 Most advanced alternative technology*
 Perceived as the only technology which will have an impact in
next 5-10 years
 Production of VLPs using lentiviruses
 Triple vector transduction of mammalian cells
 VLPs collected in supernatant
 Production of VLPs in filamentous fungi
 Production of antigen in culture medium


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2010)

Destro, yo tambien me apunto.

Tienes que publicar un magazinee bolsero


----------



## kokaine (24 Feb 2010)

Sin tener los datos ni conocimientos de algunos de vosotros, tengo la impresion que en el 2730 de Ex50 estan soltando tela desde ayer. No paran de soltar ahí.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Notáis la tensión de antes de las 16:00 :fiufiu:


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Mmmm ya se están desmadrando con la subidita...


----------



## rafaxl (24 Feb 2010)

Yesss, we feel it...


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> viene bajada inminente, por el motivo que os he enviado en el privado



¿Han matado a Obama?


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos tardes a todos!!! Me incorporo ahora ya que estas mañanas de lo que queda de semana las voy a tener ocupadas. Veo que hoy ni siquiera han subido un poco al inicio para caer mejor sino que el guarrazo ha sido desde el minuto 1.
> 
> Voy a tomar posición en la trinchera pero antes, si destro tiene un minuto, querría que me explicara el post que cito arriba, ................
> 
> Gracias de antemano





aksarben dijo:


> Yo me apunto a la explicación privada, si puede ser .





Mulder dijo:


> Me too! 8:





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias destr0, si me puedes pasar la info amí tmb...





sapito dijo:


> Yo tb me apunto si puede ser...graciax





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Destrooo yo tambien quiero droja de esaaaa





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranqui tenemos paciencia.





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los americanos con ganas de aguar la fiesta.
> 
> Destr0 ilustrame a mi tb por favor





pecata minuta dijo:


> destr0, porfaaaaaaaa, yo también quieroooooooo.





Hagen dijo:


> Destro, yo tambien me apunto.
> 
> Tienes que publicar un magazinee bolsero





Je je je, la que te he liado !!!!!!!

Pd. Por cierto habías dicho BAJADA imminente, ¿verdad? A ver hasta donde llevan el farol.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Notáis la tensión de antes de las 16:00 :fiufiu:



Gracias por el privado destr0.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

Subida fake de las buenas. No hay que negar que cumplen su cometido a la perfección.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> ¿Han matado a Obama?



Hola rico heredero, ¿qué tal? ¿has encontrado novia ya?


----------



## spheratu (24 Feb 2010)

Bueno,entonces han matado a Obama o no?


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Je je je, la que te he liado !!!!!!!
> 
> Pd. Por cierto habías dicho BAJADA imminente, ¿verdad? A ver hasta donde llevan el farol.



Sí, epro de repente han atacado los gusanos, es lo que tiene, pero lo que os he comentado estaba ahí


----------



## Catacrack (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 como no pierdan los 10k te vas a llevar un reporte.

Sin acritud.


----------



## Catacrack (24 Feb 2010)

pecata estas viendo SLQH estan imitando a John Cobra.

La TV de España es genial. Un macarra de barrio se va a forrar por decir "Comerme la polla"


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder, habías dicho tú que prepararían una subida de tipos y por eso subían la bolsa en apertura gusana? 

Pues una de las dos partes ya se está cumpliendo, pero sinceramente creo que es un fake de los gordos. (Volumen decreciente en esta subida :fiufiu


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Subida fake de las buenas. No hay que negar que cumplen su cometido a la perfección.



Ni que lo digas. Yo, cual tierna gacela, empiezo a estar acongojadito que ya he cargado algún mini a corto. :S


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> destr0 como no pierdan los 10k te vas a llevar un reporte.
> 
> Sin acritud.



A mi también me gustaría que los perdiese, te lo aseguro, pero deja eso después del discurso del tito Ben


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> pecata estas viendo SLQH estan imitando a John Cobra.
> 
> La TV de España es genial. Un macarra de barrio se va a forrar por decir "Comerme la polla"



Siiiiiiii.
Que asco, le han contratado en Telahinco.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Huelo cierto tufo a corto a la parrilla...


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Ni que lo digas. Yo, cual tierna gacela, empiezo a estar acongojadito que ya he cargado algún mini a corto. :S



Yo desde que me desplumaron el mes pasado opero de 1 en 1, así que de perdidos al río.

Btw, ya me enviarás un privado para el día 19


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Mulder, habías dicho tú que prepararían una subida de tipos y por eso subían la bolsa en apertura gusana?
> 
> Pues una de las dos partes ya se está cumpliendo, pero sinceramente creo que es un fake de los gordos. (Volumen decreciente en esta subida :fiufiu



No, no recuerdo quien lo dijo (que levante la manita si ve esto).

Desde luego los leoncios del Stoxx no están entrando en estas subidas de ahora, los del S&P si pero no muy convencidos, parece.

edito: Los del Ibex tampoco están tocando nada, lo del S&P se entiende porque ahora empieza a haber volumen, acaban de abrir.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (24 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola rico heredero, ¿qué tal? ¿has encontrado novia ya?



Aquí seguimos, esperando el fin del mundo. Y ya no busco novia. 

Sóis muy brujas.)


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

30 segundines para que enciendan los micrófonos...


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no recuerdo quien lo dijo (que levante la manita si ve esto).
> 
> Desde luego los leoncios del Stoxx no están entrando en estas subidas de ahora, los del S&P si pero no muy convencidos, parece.
> 
> edito: Los del Ibex tampoco están tocando nada, lo del S&P se entiende porque ahora empieza a haber volumen, acaban de abrir.



Pues no recuerdo quién lo ha posteado pero ahora mismo no es momento de buscarlo...

guanazooo!


----------



## rafaxl (24 Feb 2010)

Ya comienza el baile, probando...1,2,3...


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Y ahora el volúmen sí que acompaña esta bajada, no como en las subidas de coña de antes


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Aquí seguimos, esperando el fin del mundo. Y ya no busco novia.
> 
> Sóis muy brujas.)



Que va...
Solo hay que saber buscar.


----------



## fmc (24 Feb 2010)

> Febrero 24	16:00	US	Venta de viviendas nuevas	!!!	309K	354K	342K
> Febrero 24	16:00	US	Venta de viviendas nuevas (MoM)	!!	-11,2%	3,8%	-7,6%



A cambio espero un privado


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Pues no recuerdo quién lo ha posteado pero ahora mismo no es momento de buscarlo...
> 
> guanazooo!



La reacción al dato ha sido muy leve para lo malo que ha sido, se reservan para el barbas, está clarísimo.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

preparad las compras/ventas a mercado por si hacen falta, que esto se mueve rápido


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que va...
> Solo hay que saber buscar.



Mujeres hay malas.............y peores :rolleye:


----------



## Interesado (24 Feb 2010)

Menos marujeo y más meter cortos!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Mulder, habías dicho tú que prepararían una subida de tipos y por eso subían la bolsa en apertura gusana?
> 
> Pues una de las dos partes ya se está cumpliendo, pero sinceramente creo que es un fake de los gordos. (Volumen decreciente en esta subida :fiufiu




Esto lo dije yo,voy corto a saco y sin stop de ningun tipo.

Hoy me puedo acordar de la madre del barbas toda mi vida


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esto lo dije yo,voy corto a saco y sin stop de ningun tipo.
> 
> Hoy me puedo acordar de la madre del barbas toda mi vida



Los stops son para pobres. Era así no tonuel?

Yo también voy corto y con muy buenas plusvas durante el día


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

Pues visto el nulo efecto del efecto vivienda:

De Cárpatos: Las ventas de viviendas nuevas bajan en tasa anualizada de 348.000 a 309.000 en enero, cuando se esperaba 360.000. Es decir bajada de 11,2 %, la peor desde enero de 2009. Este es el nivel más bajo de tasa anualizada de la historia. 


Tal vez deberías cubrirte HL.

Edit: Comienza lo wano, perdón: lo bueno


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues visto el nulo efecto del efecto vivienda:
> 
> De Cárpatos: Las ventas de viviendas nuevas bajan en tasa anualizada de 348.000 a 309.000 en enero, cuando se esperaba 360.000. Es decir bajada de 11,2 %, la peor desde enero de 2009. Este es el nivel más bajo de tasa anualizada de la historia.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que los 10000 caerán en un rato


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Ya vamos bajando.....


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Oh si nena, si! Vámonos al guano!

(aprende como se trata a las mujeres Rico Heredero  )


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Si es que las subidas tan sospechosas y sin volumen es lo que tienen


----------



## Samuel_five (24 Feb 2010)

Es la primera vez que intervengo en este hilo, pero no me puedo aguantar, a los ejpertos, la caída de hoy a que creeis que se debe:

a) Corrección a corto plazo por recogida de beneficios 
b) Inicio de una pausa de unos cuantos meses
c) *Punto inicial de un nuevo y flamante "bear-market"*

:::


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2010)

Hoy me lo estoy pasando como los monos...


----------



## Catacrack (24 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que va...
> Solo hay que saber buscar.






R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mujeres hay malas.............y peores :rolleye:



pecata yo estoy con Rico heredero y R3v3.

Solo tienes que ver la proliferacion de gays que hay por las calles.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Samuel_five dijo:


> Es la primera vez que intervengo en este hilo, pero no me puedo aguantar, a los ejpertos, la caída de hoy a que creeis que se debe:
> 
> a) Corrección a corto plazo por recogida de beneficios
> b) Inicio de una pausa de unos cuantos meses
> ...



Los novatos os haceis muchas bolas hasta el punto de que confundís bajadas con 'recogidas de beneficios', eso no existe. Se cae porque hoy toca caer, la tendencia es bajista y todo el mundo va corto. Punto.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Pongo stop protege ganancias en ibex en 10145 a dejarlo correr...


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (24 Feb 2010)

¡Pues vaya!
Las ventas de casitas de madera en yanquilandia bajan en enero.
Yo pensaba que la noticia bomba, merecedora de mensajes privados, era más importante.

Que susto, por Júpiter.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> pecata yo estoy con Rico heredero y R3v3.
> 
> Solo tienes que ver la proliferacion de gays que hay por las calles.



En este foro sois todos un poquito misoginos.
Que parece como si todas las mujeres fueramos visilleras y culpables de todas las desgracias de la humanidad.

¿Es que aquí no tenéis madres, hermanas, novias, mujeres...?

Ah, vale, que ellas son la excepción a la regla... ya, ya.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

San guano bendito yo te necesito ayudame un ratito!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Oeoeoeoeoeoe campeonesssssssss oeoeoeoeoe

jajajajajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En este foro sois todos un poquito misoginos.
> Que parece como si todas las mujeres fueramos visilleras y culpables de todas las desgracias de la humanidad.
> 
> ¿Es que aquí no tenéis madres, hermanas, novias, mujeres...?
> ...



Estoy contigo, lo que les pasa es que sólo procrean con visilleras.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

Parad ya que puedo parar de reir y ya me están empezando a mirar raro


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

estamos en posible punto de rebote... o guano definitivo, en soportes de 10120, 2710 y 5578

Habrá que mirar lo que hacen los cocos. todos a ver las posis!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Oeoeoeoeoeoe campeonesssssssss oeoeoeoeoe
> 
> jajajajajajajaja



Pues las mias suben...:cook:


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2010)

> Estoy contigo, lo que les pasa es que sólo procrean con visilleras.



Esto es como uno de esos refranes de Chuck Norris...:

Las visilleras no procrean: únicamente se garantizan la lealtad de los pepitos.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Al gaone ese de serenitymarkets le van a dar hoy como piense en abrir largos....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Huelo cierto tufo a corto a la parrilla...


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> estamos en posible punto de rebote... o guano definitivo, en soportes de 10120, 2710 y 5578
> 
> Habrá que mirar lo que hacen los cocos. todos a ver las posis!



En el S&P acaban de vender un buen paquetón, esto promete.

edito: En Ibex y Stoxx tb venden con fuerza, pero sin tan grandes paquetones como en el S&P.

edito2: el paquetón lo han vendido a las 16:20 hora de aquí así que ya está claro que toca ahora.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En el S&P acaban de vender un buen paquetón, esto promete.
> 
> edito: En Ibex y Stoxx tb venden con fuerza, pero sin tan grandes paquetones como en el S&P.



Rebotillo gacelil sin volumen, vienen cuevas de nuevo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Cerrados todos los cortos en Ibex y E-mini con ganancias.
Sigo corto con las acciones.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Siempre hablo de los cortos en USA... en el iBEX hasta las BSNs están vendiendo. XD


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Novelos Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance

Wano del bueno.. solo PROs XD


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Hoy los leoncios están tirándose más faroles que un trilero profesional, como manipulan.

edito: cuidado con los cortos, ahora acaban de comprar un paquetón en el S&P.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Abro cortos de nuevo en ibex-e-mini


----------



## aksarben (24 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Novelos Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Wano del bueno.. solo PROs XD



:8:

+10 (asustados) caracteres


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

El presidente de la Reserva Federal, Ben Bernanke, dijo el miércoles que la economía estadounidense aún necesita que las tasas de interés permanezcan en niveles mínimos récord por lo menos durante varios meses, debido a que se espera una lenta recuperación de la recesión. 

En su testimonio semestral sobre política monetaria ante el Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Cámara baja, Bernanke sostuvo que el banco central de Estados Unidos está evaluando activamente qué herramientas utilizará una vez que la economía necesite tasas más altas. 
Durante los próximos años, afirmó el funcionario, se espera que el mercado laboral permanezca débil y que la inflación siga siendo moderada. 
"De particular preocupación, debido a sus implicaciones de largo plazo para los salarios y las destrezas de los trabajadores, es la incidencia cada vez mayor del desempleo de largo plazo", afirmó Bernanke, según declaraciones preparadas con anticipación. 
El titular de la Fed reiteró que los funcionarios del banco central esperan que la tasa clave de corto plazo permanezca en un mínimo récord cercano a cero durante un "período prolongado", lo que generalmente se entiende como un período de al menos varios meses. 
Bernanke agregó que el aumento la semana pasada de la tasa que cobra por los préstamos de emergencia que otorga a los bancos, o tasa de descuento, no significa que los costos de endeudamiento para los consumidores y las empresas aumentarán en un futuro cercano. 


Tras atravesar la peor recesión en décadas, la economía estadounidense creció significativamente a fines del 2009, a medida que aumentaban los inventarios de las empresas, pero se espera que los gastos del consumidor -un motor clave del crecimiento- sean frenados durante el 2010 por el elevado nivel de desempleo.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

HL, opssss. qué le ha pasado al iBEX?


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

DJ en máximos diarios, toca bajar de nuevo... o ir pensando en cambiar a largos


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

No pulsen el botón del pánico!


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> DJ en máximos diarios, toca bajar de nuevo... o ir pensando en cambiar a largos



Mis respetos por la operación y consejo. :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

La robasta del Chulibex va a ser espectacular... no puedo cerrar porque me despluman.. a ver que pasa mañana...


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

desde luego, vaya bandazos hoy. 

Mar revuelto, ganancia de pescadores dicen


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

A los leoncios del S&P les han saltado el stop, esto debe ser manipulación FEDiana.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

están buscando salir por arriba :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Feb 2010)

cortos achicharrandose...


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

largo a mercado (10254/55)

parece que quieren intentar máximos diarios


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

objetivo inmediato 2749 stoxx 5646 dax


----------



## rafaxl (24 Feb 2010)

Huele a circuito quemaoooo madre mia, que coño esta pasando...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

ITX haciedno maximo tras maximo y abg detrás... me están violeando...


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Nunca subestimes el poder de las manos fuertes.. DP dixit!


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Feb 2010)

Cerrados cortos OMG!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Wata el grafo de HYTM se ha quedado parado a las 10:37....


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Osiris Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

por cierto, esta última subida sí ha tenido volumen


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

posible punto de rebote en los 2736 del stoxx 5623 dax

Edit: tocados, a ver si rebota ahora

Edit2: rebotando! a por nuevos máximos

Edit3: rebote en falso??? si lo pierde corto de nuevo


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Los leoncios se vengarán, andaban cortos y les han fastidiado el plan, el barbas recogerá lo que ha cosechado.

edito: antes lo digo, nuevo superpaquetón a la baja en S&P, ojo en Stoxx también.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Los leoncios se vengarán, andaban cortos y les han fastidiado el plan, el barbas recogerá lo que ha cosechado.
> 
> edito: antes lo digo, nuevo superpaquetón a la baja en S&P, ojo en Stoxx también.



Yo mantengo mis cortos hasta el viernes como comenté...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Me cago en el barbas mil veces,la madre que lo parioooo ya me ha dejado la cuenta en rojo,con lo bien que estaba hoy....grrrrr


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

finalmente rebota, jeje

Ahora a por máximos diarios en todos los índices

Los 10310 del ibex como mínimo han de aparecer


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Los leoncios se vengarán, andaban cortos y les han fastidiado el plan, el barbas recogerá lo que ha cosechado.
> 
> edito: antes lo digo, nuevo superpaquetón a la baja en S&P, ojo en Stoxx también.



El día 2 vendra la revancha......


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Feb 2010)

cortos al negro carbon...


----------



## Catacrack (24 Feb 2010)

Me estan violando...


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo mantengo mis cortos hasta el viernes como comenté...



Pues yo dejo cortos para mañana, creo que las manipulaciones acaban con bajadas fuertes.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

30 segundos y editando que es gerundio :fiufiu:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo dejo cortos para mañana, creo que las manipulaciones acaban con bajadas fuertes.



Voy palmando mucho, pero creo que me voy a poder salir al menos a +0


Wataru en serio que HYTM no cotiza ya XD y los cabr*nes no sacan ni una noticia...


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

editandorrr


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

OK ya cotiza.. la han dejado en robasta parece ¿?

Tampoco aparecía en la web oficial nasdaq...


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Hoy el volumen está siendo muy alto en S&P y Stoxx, no me cuadra con subidas aunque si podría ser con un cambio de tendencia, aunque no me fio ni un pelo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> editandorrr



Te vamos a citar por culebra


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

5623 de nuevo y....


----------



## Hagen (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder, no hemos ni tocado los 1085, esta todo muy manipulado.

Los datos de vivienda se los han pasado por el forro.

Hemos tenido la correccion tan ansiada, y a seguir subiendo.
La semana pasada no dejaban ni correguir, era una subida sin paradas.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Voy palmando mucho, pero creo que me voy a poder salir al menos a +0



Yo he ido palmando durante un momento, pero ya vuelvo al verde.

Creo que los leoncios han querido darle un giro al mercado metiendo 29000 contratos de una sentada en el S&P, ahora han recomprado 10000, pero siguen bajistas.

edito: los 29000 puede ser un cierre de posiciones largas, los han sacado en 1103.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> OK ya cotiza.. la han dejado en robasta parece ¿?
> 
> Tampoco aparecía en la web oficial nasdaq...



Luca ando con otras cosas, pero yo no he visto nada raro... ninguna noticia... ni en los foros comentan el parón... no se xD me huele a acojone tuyo jajaja

O nos cambian de Nasdaq o bien, no se si se puede... nos conceden otra moratoria, cosa que no veo probable... no lo se.

Un saludo


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

de nuevo edit


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> de nuevo edit



Destro, nada más que estoy viendo edits tuyos... no se me parece algo raro hablar en un foro editando los comentarios. 

No va como reproche... es que no me entero.

Un saludo


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

nada, corto a mercado y ATPC. hoy ya no intradío más


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> nada, corto a mercado y ATPC. hoy ya no intradío más




Jajaja


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

por cierto, cocos en venta en 10234...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mujeres hay malas.............y peores :rolleye:



Hay una mejor:

Con las mujeres se gana, y a veces, y sólo a veces, se empata.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Esta tarde hemos tenido batalla entre cocos y leoncios, las gacelas hoy no pintábamos nada en el mercado.

Al final he acabado el dia en números verdes pálidos, menos mal.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

Vaya tela....me voy a tener que quedar toreando con 2 emini.... estoy harto del intradia.


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2010)

A verrrr si alguien me puede echar una mano con este tema,

la plataforma online de mi broker de CFD no me ofrece el volumen a tiempo real del IBEX 35 (entre otros índices, pero éste es de los que más trabajo y por consiguiente el que más me preocupa).

Lo cual es una putada, porque me obliga a operar "tuerto", o bien buscandome la vida para obtener el volumen examinando a toda velocidad otras páginas web.

Así pues, estaría dispuesto a simultanear la aplicacion online de mi broker con algún otro servicio de pago online que me diera una gráfica decente de la evolución de los futuros del IBEX:IND, volumen incluído. Más que nada para no ir a la guerra con los ojos vendados y una mano atada a la espalda. 

Hasta ahora he tenido suerte y no me ha ido mal... pero, cómo coño voy a hacer un técnico sólido si carezco del dato del volumen?

La pregunta es, ¿me podéis recomendar alguna plataforma o servicio complementario en particular? Visualchart? Prorealtime?

muchas gracias,


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Feb 2010)

Me piro, me han dado una buena castaña en las garantías... a ver si puedo escapar dignamente...

Mañana puede pasar de todo, pero creo que tendremos gap a la baja.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex hoy ha sido un poco mareante pero básicamente lo que han hecho es lo siguiente:

- Han vendido hasta las 16:30 aproximadamente.
- Han comprado hasta el final, incluida la subasta.

El saldo del día ha sido negativo hasta la última compra del día en subasta que ha estado bastante por encima de la media.

Parece que para mañana esperan apertura al alza.


----------



## destr0 (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta tarde hemos tenido batalla entre cocos y leoncios, las gacelas hoy no pintábamos nada en el mercado.
> 
> Al final he acabado el dia en números verdes pálidos, menos mal.



Yo al final con tanto mamoneo he acabado perdiendo casi el 50% de las plusvas, que aún así están bien


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> La pregunta es, ¿me podéis recomendar alguna plataforma o servicio complementario en particular? Visualchart? Prorealtime?
> 
> muchas gracias,



Yo no te recomendaré nada pero ¿en qué broker estás? Por saberlo más que nada.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder para mañana como ves los índices, positivos o negativos¿?.

De paso, dame precios de entrada para SGU.

Saludos y gracias adelantadas


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Esto lo dije yo,voy corto a saco y sin stop de ningun tipo.
> 
> Hoy me puedo acordar de la madre del barbas toda mi vida





destr0 dijo:


> Los stops son para pobres. Era así no tonuel?
> 
> Yo también voy corto y con muy buenas plusvas durante el día





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me cago en el barbas mil veces,la madre que lo parioooo ya me ha dejado la cuenta en rojo,con lo bien que estaba hoy....grrrrr





Catacrack dijo:


> Me estan violando...





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Voy palmando mucho, pero creo que me voy a poder salir al menos a +0




Con lo fácil que es pillarse un valor y patapum... *sell & hold*... hamijos... *sell & hold*... el chiringuito caerá pos su propio peso...







Si hoy hubiera tenido tiempo le hubiera metido un cargador a criteria en los 3,29... lástima...



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (24 Feb 2010)

Parece que el discurso de Bernanke no va afectar negativamente a las bolsas

La Fed insiste en que habrá un largo periodo de tiempo con los intereses muy bajos · ELPAÍS.com

_El presidente de la Reserva Federal (Fed), Ben Bernanke, ha comparecido ante el congreso para presentar el informe bianual sobre la política monetaria, situación que ha aprovechado para repasar el estado de la economía estadounidense y asegurar que los tipos de interés, actualmente entre el 0 y el 0,25%, se mantendrán en márgenes históricamente bajos durante un "periodo largo"de tiempo.

Bernanke, reelegido el 28 de enero al frente del banco central de EE UU, ha asegurado en su declaración que "el mercado laboral sigue en una situación muy negativa, con una tasa cercana al 10% y poca oferta (...) El aumento de la incidencia del paro de larga duración es especialmente inquietante". Bernanke, que ya anunció una retirada progresiva de las medidas de estímulo y un encarecimiento de la disposición de liquidez para los bancos y hoy ha insistido en esa idea: "A pesar de que los intereses de los fondos federales estarán excepcionalmente bajos durante un extenso periodo, a medida que la recuperación se estabiliza, la Fed necesitará empezar a endurecer las condiciones monetarias para prevenir la subida de la inflación".

A pesar de los datos positivos publicados en los últimos meses, el responsable de la Fed ha asegurado que la recuperación seguirá siendo lenta. Ni la declaración ni las 53 páginas del informe monetario contienen grandes sorpresas. Sólo queda por ver lo que da de sí la respuesta de Bernanke a las preguntas de los congresistas, muchos de ellos no precisamente fans del banquero._


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder para mañana como ves los índices, positivos o negativos¿?.
> 
> De paso, dame precios de entrada para SGU.
> 
> Saludos y gracias adelantadas



Parece que ayer tenía que haber hecho un mínimo aunque también lo puede hacer hoy y parece que está en ello, entra al toque de la MM20 en 4.27 es lo más seguro, si ves que baja hasta 4.13 podría ser un excelente lugar donde ponerse largo, aunque parece que ya ha pasado por ese lugar, así que lo mejor es ponerse largo en 4.27 o algo más abajo.

Mejor entra hacia el final de la sesión.


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Parece que el discurso de Bernanke no va afectar negativamente a las bolsas



Claro, le han dado orden a los Goldman de ponerse a comprar como brutos y con dinero de la FED-monopoly al término de su discurso.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Feb 2010)

...ya verás como meten la manita de dios al final


----------



## sapito (24 Feb 2010)

LCASC, seguro que nos lees aunque no escribas?
Das por acabada la onda 2 de C en el ibex?


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2010)

> Yo no te recomendaré nada pero ¿en qué broker estás? Por saberlo más que nada.



Hombre Mulder, honesto no se puede negar que seas 

Dos cosas:

1) estoy con Saxobank

2) estaba equivocado, olvida mi post: sí se puede acceder a los volúmenes, es sólo que la opción estaba "un poquillo" escondida.

Ahora ya no me siento tuerto... temblad leoncios ::


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre Mulder, honesto no se puede negar que seas



Solo es porque mi sistema funciona en Linux y está medio programado por mi, evidentemente no puedo recomendarte ese tipo de cosas, aunque si me interesaba saber que clase broker no te muestra el volumen para no abrir cuenta con ellos sobre todo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Claro, le han dado orden a los Goldman de ponerse a comprar como brutos y con dinero de la FED-monopoly al término de su discurso.



Buenas, he estado de consumista por el mundo y me he perdido lo que ha dicho el tito Ben, o la interpretación que se ha hecho de su discurso...

alguna opinión al respecto:fiufiu:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

Sabeís alguna manera de invertir en trigo¿?. Los ETF que he encontrado son todos demasiado pequeños como para fiarse... Sé que es complicado, pero alomejro a alguno os sonaba alguna empresa que produjera o cosechara trigo...

quote Commodity ? MORNINGSTAR


----------



## carloszorro (24 Feb 2010)

Una pregunta para LCASC si anda por ahí
¿Podría el €/$ estar empezando a construir un abc despues de las 5 subondas del segundo impulso bajista iniciado el pasado 13 de Enero?
¿Podriamos tener rebote en los próximos dias?


----------



## percebe (24 Feb 2010)

Bueno parece que las:
Labopharm Inc. - Google Finance

se empiezan a animar , que sigan asi.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Si, mañana hay CC... cierre en 1.60USD XD


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Podriamos tener rebote en los próximos dias?



Por supuesto... es lo que va a pasar... inocho:


----------



## percebe (24 Feb 2010)

Menuda zancadilla que la han puesto a 1,53


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

Pues yo no acabo de tener claro lo del rebote, la subida ha sido bastante forzada y eso trae consecuencias en forma de corrección, aunque es posible que esperen a principios de marzo para esto.

De todas formas será cuestión de ponerse de parte de la FED, la proxima vez que hable el barbas mejor estar fuera de mercado y estar preparado para verlas venir.


----------



## pollastre (24 Feb 2010)

> Solo es porque mi sistema funciona en Linux y está medio programado por mi,



hombre, "uno de los nuestros".... como sysadmin desde el kernel 0.9x (allá por los felices 90, concretamente finales del 93 creo recordar) no puedo por menos que esbozar una sonrisa ante tal revelación.

Claro que hoy en día estamos amariconados con tanto gestor X-win queriendo parecerse a win32 y tal. Pero en fin.


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Percebo, no ha estado mal el cierre, al menos max del día.... los cortos deben de estar un poco.... cag. XD


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Wataru,,,, hay que ser listo como el robot en NVAX,,, he vendido en 2.25USD las que me han dejado... unas 40k y recomprado en 2.22 y 2.21 ... así le saco algo al mercado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

Encuesta rapida del COT de burbuja.info para esta semana, hasta el viernes, en IBEX y ESEPE.

mixtables: alcista en SP y más alcista en IBEX.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Encuesta rapida del COT de burbuja.info para esta semana, hasta el viernes, en IBEX y ESEPE.
> 
> mixtables: alcista en SP y más alcista en IBEX.




yo también lo veo todo muy alcista... ienso:


los 13 € del SAN que algunos vaticinaron están al caer... 


Saludos ienso:


----------



## percebe (24 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Percebo, no ha estado mal el cierre, al menos max del día.... los cortos deben de estar un poco.... cag. XD




Abra que esperar a mañana para ver por donde sale ,que rebotara ayer en 1,43 me ha gustado bastante


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo también lo veo todo muy alcista... ienso:
> 
> 
> los 13 € del SAN que algunos vaticinaron están al caer...
> ...



Vamos a ver Tonuel, no digas tonterías. Una cosa es tu obsesión con el puto Santander, al cual detesto, y otra cosa es que la bolsa en España no pueda subir. Yo creo que esto es lo que dice Cárpatos, contar cartas. Cuando la cosa está en mínimos, y las gacelillas venden, tiene que haber alguien comprando. Nada más.

Que a mi me la suda lo que haga la bolsa coño, que lo que quiero es ganar cuartos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Feb 2010)

Copio esta imagen que he colgado en otro hilo.

Tonu :cook:


----------



## Mulder (24 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hombre, "uno de los nuestros".... como sysadmin desde el kernel 0.9x (allá por los felices 90, concretamente finales del 93 creo recordar) no puedo por menos que esbozar una sonrisa ante tal revelación.
> 
> Claro que hoy en día estamos amariconados con tanto gestor X-win queriendo parecerse a win32 y tal. Pero en fin.



Jejeje, yo también empecé a usar Linux por aquella época, aunque en 1990 ya me topé con Xenix.

Quitando el navegador y qtstalker, que es el programa de gráficos, trabajo con 10 escritorios virtuales, de los cuales 5 o más suelen tener terminales con mis estadísticas y mis historias donde analizo el mercado.


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Que a mi me la suda lo que haga la bolsa coño, que lo que quiero es ganar cuartos.




si quieres ganar cuartos... *sell & hold*... no te compliques... 8:




mixtables dijo:


> Copio esta imagen que he colgado en otro hilo.
> 
> Tonu :cook:




todo lo que sube... baja...







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (24 Feb 2010)

Tonuel, ya tenemos finalizadas las pruebas, cuantas unidades necesitas para el trabajito del bo-tas?

The Missile Defense Agency - U.S. Department of Defense


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, ya tenemos finalizadas las pruebas, cuantas unidades necesitas para el trabajito del bo-tas?
> 
> The Missile Defense Agency - U.S. Department of Defense



Sólo falta que los de R4 me activen el botón rojo... el verde que tienen siempre se lo pueden meter por el culo...







Saludos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (24 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo también lo veo todo muy alcista... ienso:
> 
> 
> los 13 € del SAN que algunos vaticinaron están al caer...
> ...



:8: ya no duermo esta noche.... inocho: creo que en los 13 tenia una cuenta pendiente :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (24 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> :8: ya no duermo esta noche.... inocho: creo que en los 13 tenia una cuenta pendiente :ouch:



Estamos apuntito de despegar...


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

El EX50 ha perdido 20 puntos durante la noche, el S&P 6 y está en 1098, los japos han cerrado con un -0.96%.

Abróchense los cinturones, vamos a despegar...... perdón, vamos a estrellarnos


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!



R3v3nANT dijo:


> El EX50 ha perdido 20 puntos durante la noche, el S&P 6 y está en 1098, los japos han cerrado con un -0.96%.
> 
> Abróchense los cinturones, vamos a despegar...... perdón, vamos a estrellarnos



Y lo más interesante, el eurusd por los suelos, casi en mínimos de la semana pasada en 1.34


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Los resultados de T5 han sido lamentables, por la caída de la publicidad... veremos hoy los -3,00% ??? no way... las agencias están cuidando la cot.


La cadena de televisión Gestevisión Telecinco SA (TL5.MC) dijo el jueves que su beneficio neto de 2009 bajó un 77% por la caída del mercado publicitario español y de su cuota de audiencia. 

La filial española del conglomerado de comunicación italiano Mediaset SpA (MS.MI) anunció un beneficio neto de EUR48,4 millones durante el periodo, por debajo de los EUR211,3 millones de un año antes. Los resultados no cumplieron las expectativas de los analistas de un beneficio neto de EUR74,4 millones. 

Los ingresos descendieron un 33% interanual a EUR633,6 millones. 

En diciembre, Telecinco acordó comprar el canal de televisión Cuatro a Promotora de Informaciones SA (PRS.MC) y una participación en la plataforma de televisión Digital+, en un intento por mejorar sus operaciones y su cuota de audiencia. 

Los niveles de cuota de audiencia son claves para las cadenas de televisión dado que los utilizan para negociar las tarifas de publicidad. Más de un 90% de los ingresos de Telecinco provienen de la publicidad.


----------



## pyn (25 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,
la senda bajista de estos días parece que contiúa, aunque hemos bajado mucho estos días aún estamos lejos de los niveles que marcarían verdaderamente el "mode panic" los 9900.


----------



## pyn (25 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, tanto apalancamiento por vuestra parte ha hecho que interdin suba el precio de las garantías de los futuros ibex:

<table style="margin: 0pt 0pt 25px 30px; width: 600px; border-collapse: collapse;"><thead><tr><th style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; background-color: rgb(199, 234, 239); text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Producto</th> <th style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; background-color: rgb(199, 234, 239); text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Garantías Fin de Día</th> <th style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; background-color: rgb(199, 234, 239); text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Garantías Intradía</th> </tr> </thead> <tbody> <tr> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Futuro Ibex-35</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 9.000 a 10.000 €</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 3.600 a 4.000 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Futuro Mini Ibex-35</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 900 a 1.000 €</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 360 a 400 €</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2010)

¿Hueles eso, hijo?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Por cierto, tanto apalancamiento por vuestra parte ha hecho que interdin suba el precio de las garantías de los futuros ibex:
> 
> <table style="margin: 0pt 0pt 25px 30px; width: 600px; border-collapse: collapse;"><thead><tr><th style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; background-color: rgb(199, 234, 239); text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Producto</th> <th style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; background-color: rgb(199, 234, 239); text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Garantías Fin de Día</th> <th style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; background-color: rgb(199, 234, 239); text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Garantías Intradía</th> </tr> </thead> <tbody> <tr> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Futuro Ibex-35</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 9.000 a 10.000 €</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 3.600 a 4.000 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Futuro Mini Ibex-35</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 900 a 1.000 €</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 360 a 400 €</td></tr></tbody></table>



Ya te digo,no veas como se pasan :abajo:

Eso es que ya les han piruleado o se lo esperan,lo logico que a menos puntos del Ibex menos garantias....el mundo al reves.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Acerinox como sube,alguien sabe por que?


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Por cierto, tanto apalancamiento por vuestra parte ha hecho que interdin suba el precio de las garantías de los futuros ibex:
> 
> <table style="margin: 0pt 0pt 25px 30px; width: 600px; border-collapse: collapse;"><thead><tr><th style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; background-color: rgb(199, 234, 239); text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Producto</th> <th style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; background-color: rgb(199, 234, 239); text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Garantías Fin de Día</th> <th style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; background-color: rgb(199, 234, 239); text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Garantías Intradía</th> </tr> </thead> <tbody> <tr> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Futuro Ibex-35</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 9.000 a 10.000 €</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 3.600 a 4.000 €</td> </tr> <tr> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">Futuro Mini Ibex-35</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 900 a 1.000 €</td> <td style="border: 1px solid rgb(17, 96, 198); margin: 0pt; padding: 2px; text-align: center; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-size: 12px; font-family: Verdana,Arial,sans-serif;">suben de 360 a 400 €</td></tr></tbody></table>



No los sube Interdin, los sube MEFF.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Algo están preparando en ABENGOA & ACCIONA.... con el temita de los mejores resultados... no están soltando nada... y negociado ridículo.... muy sospechoso.


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No los sube Interdin, los sube MEFF.



Buenos días!

Confirmo a Mulder, en bankinter me enviaron un sms diciéndolo, pero no la fecha en la que lo aplicaban


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No los sube Interdin, los sube MEFF.



Crees que hoy caeremos? O vendran el barbas a tocarnos los 00 de nuevo?


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

acabo de comprar unas putillas más del botines, que hoy me habían bajado el precio de entrada


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

A las 9:55 datos importante de Alemania

Febrero 25 09:55 DE Tasa de desempleo s.a. !!! 8,3% 8,2% 

Febrero 25 09:55 DE Variación en el empleo !!! 20K 6K 

link: http://www.x-trader.net/agenda.html


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Crees que hoy caeremos? O vendran el barbas a tocarnos los 00 de nuevo?



Hoy debemos hacer un mínimo en los índices importantes, debería ser un mínimo semanal, ayer me extrañó la subida porque ya esperaba esto para hoy, sin embargo parece que vamos por el buen camino y todo es pura manipulación para que nos pongamos largos.


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

Esperando bajadita :fiufiu:

Edit: pues no, ahora sube


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

Bueno, ya tenemos los gaps cerrados, y en 3 minutos datos


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

Febrero 25 09:55 DE Tasa de desempleo s.a. !!! 8,2% 8,3% 8,2% 

Febrero 25 09:55 DE Variación en el empleo !!! 7K 20K 6K 


En lo esperado, no debería mover mercado. Hasta las 11:00 no hay más datos importantes


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2010)

Vamos a ver si el asunto "Grecia reloaded" nos hace caer ya... llevo unos pocos minis cortos abiertos desde hace 3 días esperando el maximum-guano, y para un animal de intradía como yo no resulta nada cómodo permanecer en rollover varias veces consecutivas...

vamos, que me hago caquita.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Bueno, ya tenemos los gaps cerrados, y en 3 minutos datos



Los datos de paro no han tenido ningún efecto, a las 10 hay algo más?


Edit: Ya lo has puesto arriba. Hasta las 11. Gracias!


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los datos de paro no han tenido ningún efecto, a las 10 hay algo más?



Masa monetaria de la eurozona a las 10:00 y datos de UK a las 10:30, pero no son importantes.

en Agenda la importancia la marcan con las exclamaciones. 1 no afecta, 2 algo y 3 mueve mercado


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Masa monetaria de la eurozona a las 10:00 y datos de UK a las 10:30, pero no son importantes.
> 
> en Agenda la importancia la marcan con las exclamaciones. 1 no afecta, 2 algo y 3 mueve mercado



Hoy los datos buenos son a las 14.30 pues


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

Dato masa monetaria eurozona

Febrero 25 10:00 EMU M3 (YoY) ! 0,1% 0,1% -0,2% 

se incrementa lo esperado, es decir, hay más inflación


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

Hoy volvemos a tener los 5606 y 2727 ahora mismo como puntos a vigilar. El ibex va un poco a su bola, para variar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Hoy habla el barbas de nuevo!!!
:8::8::8:


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy habla el barbas de nuevo!!!
> :8::8::8:



Sí, y además con el mercado gusano cerrado

Febrero 25 15:00 US Testimonio de Bernanke


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

El Beneficio después de impuestos de Abengoa crece un 21% en 2009


VOy a morir....XD


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

Lo que comentábamos de MEFF en Interdín, es raro que no lo hayáis recibido en 4Rich, digo R4 

De Cárpatos:
Cambios en Meff [Imprimir] 



Al futuro del Ibex le suben las garantías de 9.000 a 10.000 euros. Malo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Se creen que así la gente no se va a poner corta.

Están acojonados, algo gordo va a pasar.

No sería mala idea preguntar a algún griego/argentino si se ha hecho por esos lares o se hizo lo mismo


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Vaya lateral más indefinido e insoportable, como esto sea la espera para el barbas más vale que nos vayamos a pasear.


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

parece que van a intentar superar máximos diarios en stoxx y dax


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

largo a mercado... (10279/80)


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

os estáis fijando en las posis del contado del ibex, no?


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Lo quieren para ellos solitos, la subida de ABENGOA & ACCIONA... Luca... le acompaño en el sentimiento.


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2010)

Buenas a todos

Estas subidas de garantías también las hicieron durante el 2008, me acuerdo perfectamente. Lo hacen porque esperan unos meses moviditos en los mercados, no significa necesariamente que sea porque nos la vamos a pegar mañana o pasado. Recuerdo que la mayor subida intradía del ibex de su historia fue del 10%... en plena tendencia bajista en aquel fatídico octubre. Quieren asegurarse que las gacelas tienen dinero suficiente en la cuenta en el caso de que intenten aguantar el dolor. Y vaya si puede haber dolor; un 10% en un día (800 puntos o así) debe ser difícil de digerir.


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2010)

ayyssssss mis cortos rollover desde hace tres días... que me da!!!








haz que pare el dolorrrrrr.... no quiero más dolorrrrr!!!!


----------



## qpvlde (25 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ayyssssss mis cortos rollover desde hace tres días... que me da!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me da que hoy va a doler mucho...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2010)

Si los dos valores principales del guarribex están como están lo mejor es estar fuera...abrigados con unos buenos cortos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

No se si cerrar mis cortos y ponerme largo...


El volumen en ABG es muy muy bajo ¿?


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2010)

> No se si cerrar mis cortos y ponerme largo...



Aguantad y no rompáis la formación, o los leoncios nos devorarán. Mantened el frente! ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Aguantad y no rompáis la formación, o los leoncios nos devorarán. Mantened el frente! ::



llevo 4000 CFD de ABG mucho margen no tengo.

Si la tiran cuando dan la noticia del beneficio son unos jefes....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No se si cerrar mis cortos y ponerme largo...
> 
> 
> El volumen en ABG es muy muy bajo ¿?



Aguanta coño


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Aguanta coño



Rojo again... a ver por cuanto tiempo...

Pero haz cuentas... 4000 por casi 20 = a jugando por 80k jajajja


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

Venga, otro arreón a 10305 y vendo


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2010)

> llevo 4000 CFD de ABG mucho margen no tengo.



Glub...

y yo que creía que mi estrategia de trading era quizás "poquitín agresiva".


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Glub...
> 
> y yo que creía que mi estrategia de trading era quizás "poquitín agresiva".



gayer XDDDD


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

245 contratos comprados de golpe en el stoxx en 2742 :fiufiu:

A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan (objetivo 2753)

Edit pues no, ha habido soltada


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2010)

> gayer XDDDD



gallina :cook:, me llamas? porca miseria... espera que me salga de los 20 minis cortos que me tienen pillado desde hace 3 días, y entonces solucionamos esto como caballeros (reglas del marqués de Queensberry) ::


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Grandes riesgos GRANDES BENEFICIOS....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Grandes riesgos GRANDES BENEFICIOS....



Sí y palmadas EPIC HL Certified etc...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Los MMs ABENGONZADOS ... han dejado la subida, como suelen hacer para despistar a los oportunistas... es lo que vienen haciendo desde hace semanas....

Así que hoy no veo peligro para tus cortos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los MMs ABENGONZADOS ... han dejado la subida, como suelen hacer para despistar a los oportunistas... es lo que vienen haciendo desde hace semanas....
> 
> Así que hoy no veo peligro para tus cortos.



Pues yo si que los veo...XDDDDD

Tengo intención de aguantar.. a ver si puedo hacerlo...

EL volumen tan bajísimo sólo me ocurre que la quieren tirar para luego recomprar....

Para poder escapar debo de tener una orden de venta puesta y después recomprar si me quiero subir a la ola de largos por el beneficio..

Me puedes poner las posis de compra venta porfa? es que soy pobre y tal y no las veo...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Las de compra solo hay una de 1692accs a 19.18€ y otra con 1500 a 19.25 ... las demas menos de 300accs.

en venta hasta 19.40 muy poca "chicha" de media 1000accs por posi, manipuladas para llegar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Que volumen más ridículo para un resultado tan bueno...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Puff vaya *luca paintest certified *que voy a poder aplicar luego si escapo bien...


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

A ver si rebota algo ya, porque hoy no acierto ni una


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Si compras hasta 19.38€ puedes cerrar y barrer todo el rango. XD


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No se si cerrar mis cortos y ponerme largo...
> 
> El volumen en ABG es muy muy bajo ¿?



Debes recordar las dos primeras reglas del trading:

1.- No perder dinero.
2.- Acordarse siempre del punto 1 

Yo de ti mantendría, si total no hay plazos ni vencimientos en CFD's, perderás coste de oportunidad pero es mejor que perder y tener mejor coste de oportunidad con menos dinero.

Al fin y al cabo hoy tenemos que hacer un mínimo, déjalo y estate atento a ese mínimo porque podría ser una oportunidad de salirse.

Al fin y al cabo ABG está casi casi bajista del todo en intradiario.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Luca, has llegado tarde.. te han dejado unas posis de venta de 69accs , 38accs ... los de BSN nos están vigilando!!! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

El último min creo que fué de 18,75, puedo poner una orden para cerrar el corto ahí y tirarme a dormir.... aunque no sé si has visto al noticia del beneficio...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

ABENGOA a 19.12€ PO a ultracorto plazo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

Vendiendo 2000 acciones a mercado la tiras de 19.20 a 19.00


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Pasadme la info por privado para evitar esto...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pasadme la info por privado para evitar esto...



Luca... son los programas de trading para matar a los apalancados... ni leen el foro, ni nada por el estilo.

Creo que os estáis poniendo un poco "paranoicos". <--Notese las comillas juas.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Algún mono parametriza esos programas... XD

Y ese si que lee...

Para el mono de BSN: Bjadla ya de una vez y poneros cortos.

Gracias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Por cierto Wata de HYTM no sabemos nada de nada y el plazo finalizó ayer ¿¿¿???


----------



## carvil (25 Feb 2010)

Buenos dias 


Alguien sabe algo de LCASC? 8:



Salu2


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Creo que estaba de vacaciones


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Las chicharreras como ABENGOA, no tienen piloto automatico... están en modo manual. 

jajajaja!!! solo hay que ver las posis de compra y venta, las auto... van secuenciadas en timings concretos... añaden / quitan, etc.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

En SOS están aburriendo a las gacelas de la prensa salmón... voy a preparar un ataque para la semana q viene.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

De todas maneras, son las 12:23 y lleva 90k de volumen..... se supone que es del IBEX 35.....


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

En acciones con un vol tan escaso.. no merece la pena meterse... van cambiando de manos entre las agencias, dentro de un rango.

97k acciones hasta las 12:28h.. tu vol está descompesando, Luca.

1 acción en venta e 19.165€ y next 19.28€ 500accs... tongo!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

El EX50 ha repetido los mismos máximos y mínimos de ayer. 2743 - 2707


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Rojo again... a ver por cuanto tiempo...
> 
> Pero haz cuentas... 4000 por casi 20 = a jugando por 80k jajajja



Yo tambien las pase canutas con acerinox cuando estaba esta mañana a 13.32...8: pero hay que tener paciencia....


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En acciones con un vol tan escaso.. no merece la pena meterse... van cambiando de manos entre las agencias, dentro de un rango.
> 
> 97k acciones hasta las 12:28h.. tu vol está descompesando, Luca.
> 
> 1 acción en venta e 19.165€ y next 19.28€ 500accs... tongo!!!



Ya te digo,cuando entre corto en abengoa con 10k de acc se quedaron locos,igual que en tele5 jajajaja

Joder no teneia que haber comprado TL5 el otro dia....
Hoy han vuelto por sus fueros,mirar max y min intradia,esta es peor que gamesa.... a ver si sube a 10 y le vuelvo a dar.


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

También ocurre estos dias de tanto lateral que tras un dia de gran caida luego viene otro de subida tibia, me pasó con Gamesa anteayer y ayer, hoy parece que vuelve mostrar un gráfico guanístico.

Ayer IBR se dio el gran batacazo y hoy está muy 'tibia' pero el sentimiento bajista sigue fuerte, es cuestión de esperar a que hagan los movimientos saca-gacelas de siempre.

Siempre teniendo claro si está bajista o alcista, mejor si lo confirman varias señales, si no tenemos esto claro iremos a la deriva.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

En ITX también me zurran pero no tanto como en ABG...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

Luca, nada de nada... ni en los foros, ni en el google mirando las últimas 24 horas... nada ienso:.

Creo recordar que en Mesa, justo el día que vencía ya comenzó a cotizar en otro Nasdaq.

DP! Tu sabes si ¿nos podrían conceder otro periodo de gracia?. Lo dudo... de todas formas ayer tendría que haber aparecido algo.

Seguramente hoy nos enteremos.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

GAMESA en 9.17€ su min de hace una semana y poco... casualmente cuando IBERDROLA aumentó su participación... me huele a venta de GAMESA en breve.... los CHINOS / ALEMANES como target... barclays buscando con el libro de venta.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Wataru, puedes enviarle un correo a los de IR en HYTM... le dices q eres un fondo ejpañol WATALUCA einvesmen SA ... con 2M de acciones..... que te informen de tó!!!

Recuerdo en ARIAd, cuando me presenté formalmente, me enviaban cositas... jejeje...

XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Criteria como no cierre por encima de 3.30 hoy se va a al hoyoooooo jajajajajaja
Ese corto tiene recorrido cojiendolo ahora.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Si, pero en CRITERIA solo se puede entrar cuando estemos en FASE WANO asentada, de lo contrario, te xulean las posis... es igualito q sus amos... como no les pongas claro tus condiciones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Cuando solucione "my monkey" ya me meteré en más "fregaos"...

De momento nado y guardo la ropa, mode hiena herida on.


----------



## Interesado (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Criteria como no cierre por encima de 3.30 hoy se va a al hoyoooooo jajajajajaja
> Ese corto tiene recorrido cojiendolo ahora.



Llevo toda la mañana intentando promediar en 3.305 y no hay manera... no entra.

A ver si se va atpc de una p vez.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero en CRITERIA solo se puede entrar cuando estemos en FASE WANO asentada, de lo contrario, te xulean las posis... es igualito q sus amos... como no les pongas claro tus condiciones.



Entre hace un rato en 3.295 con 10k para ayudar a tonuel,de 3.3 no pasa,mira los graficos.

Metele unos pocos y te vas quitando miedos.... vengaaaaa dale al boton!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Llevo toda la mañana intentando promediar en 3.305 y no hay manera... no entra.
> 
> A ver si se va atpc de una p vez.



A 3.305 no te las van a comprar....tienes los vuelos muy altos.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Wataru, ya q eres de la familia, en el foro de yahoo hay una "garganta profunda" de NVAX ... q va soltando cositas... de vez en cuando.

Ahora dice que están reestructurando los departamentos, M.Allende puede estar de patitas en la calle... .... ... ... no sé... veo los 10.00USD como OFERTA en breve... algo parecido a tu amiga FACT.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

HL, los cortos en su momento... hehehe... q ya veo los cabreos que te pillas cuando subimos... eso de estar la cuenta en ambar... no me gusta. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, ya q eres de la familia, en el foro de yahoo hay una "garganta profunda" de NVAX ... q va soltando cositas... de vez en cuando.
> 
> Ahora dice que está reestructurando los departamentos, M.Allende puede estar de patitas en la calle... .... ... ... no sé... veo los 10.00USD como OFERTA en breve... algo parecido a tu amiga FACT.



En R4 que comisiones cobran por comprar/vender en nasdaq???? Son distintas las comisiones si compras/vendes intradia en usa????

Si me bajas NVAX a 2 y poco igual compro unas miles.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> HL, los cortos en su momento... hehehe... q ya veo los cabreos que te pillas cuando subimos... eso de estar la cuenta en ambar... no me gusta. XD



Es el momento de criteria,que esta arriba,los cortos se ponen cuando la cot esta arriba.Esperas a que baje y recompras,los disgustos vienen cuando compras en el guano que no hay recorrido ya de bajada y te comes la subida...
Ahora voy buscando las cot que han pullbakeado para meterles que estan altas.
Ejem: Criteria,Iberia,Acerinox....
Es lo mismo cuando tu acumulas en nasdaq barato y sueltas en la subida,pero a la inversa.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Depende del personaje... yo tengo buenas comisiones en los mercados internacionales, como para tradear... 

No hay precio especial por intradia.. lo mejor es el tema del cambio -divisas-

Normalmente compro bloques de 20k 50k 40k ... para salirme o quedarme, dependiendo de como esté la tendencia en la cot.

Siempre en rangos hasta 5.00USD PPS como max....


----------



## Interesado (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A 3.305 no te las van a comprar....tienes los vuelos muy altos.



Lo he puesto adrede porque no me mola nada promediar y en el fondo casi que prefiero que no entre. Lo bajo a 3.3 y que salga lo que tenga que salir.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Parece muy rentable, pero tenemos q confirmar la tendencia unos días,,, IBEX rojo 4 días,,, es una señal.

Además, les he tomado cariño a los americanos...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, ya q eres de la familia, en el foro de yahoo hay una "garganta profunda" de NVAX ... q va soltando cositas... de vez en cuando.
> 
> Ahora dice que están reestructurando los departamentos, M.Allende puede estar de patitas en la calle... .... ... ... no sé... veo los 10.00USD como OFERTA en breve... algo parecido a tu amiga FACT.



Ayer me maldecí por avaricioso, tenía que haberlas soltado en 2.26... `__´!

Recuerdas que hablábamos de los de Yahoo, proclamando los 10-20$, etc... cuando ni siquiera ha roto resistencias...

Me suena parecido eso de los 10$. Solo he leído por encima los foros... pero me pareció leer que había dimitido...ienso:.

Yo a lo mío xD la orden sigue puesta a 2.30... y veremos si no la tiran más.

Un saludo

ED: Lo de fact fue distinto, la matriz la saco a 50$... gano pasta, financio las investigaciones con dinero ajeno y la recompra siendo generoso por 15$. Un chollo...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Bueno, ya conocemos a los PUMPERS de yahoo, en cuanto suben 5 días... hehehe!

Ahora el problema está en conseguir la aprobación de MEXICO, muchos gobiernos están acojonados con los posible efectos secundarios, además de estar coaccionados por las grandes pharmas, el negocio de las vacunas, lo llevan 5 en total, a nivel mundial.

De ahí que tengamos UNA DIANA DIBUJADA en la espalda... como posible takeover!!!

Bueno lo de M.Allende.. son muy diplomaticos... resigning como dicen por allí!


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2010)

lateral estrechísimo en los últimos minutos... redoble de tambores.... esto está a punto de romper... pero, hacia dónde?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> lateral estrechísimo en los últimos minutos... redoble de tambores.... esto está a punto de romper... pero, hacia dónde?



Hacia donde nos haga perder dinero...

Estamos esperando a los USA, bull trap v2...


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

si el dax pierde los 5606 saltarán chispas...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

CEL-SCI Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> CEL-SCI Corporation - Google Finance



HYTM V2 jajajja


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Es muy vólatil.... se puede hacer fast money ... entrando con buen píe!!! XD


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

corto a mercado, que rompen soportes del dax/stoxx (10208/09)

A mi pesar y perdiendo pasta


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Hola Ibex, soy tu menstruación...


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2010)

hemos roto el lateral.... ha sido niña! 
No sin mis cortos ! ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hemos roto el lateral.... ha sido niña!
> No sin mis cortos ! ::



No cantes victoria, si prudenti, rispeta la nattura, usa sempre il casqui.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola Ibex, soy tu menstruación...



Jajajaja al Ibex hoy le vamos a cortar la regla


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No cantes victoria, si prudenti, rispeta la nattura, usa sempre il casqui.



Puto casco... quien lo inventaría... .


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Puto casco... quien lo inventaría... .



Esto lo ponía en mi primera moto, una honda xl 125 de 1982 con freno de tambor delante, la ponía a 140 en zona... negra.. jajajaja le rompí la aguja del cuenta rpm reduciendo una vez...


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iKFHYggqE3k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iKFHYggqE3k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Impresionante, jajajaja.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esto lo ponía en mi primera moto, una honda xl 125 de 1982 con freno de tambor delante, la ponía a 140 en zona... negra.. jajajaja le rompí la aguja del cuenta rpm reduciendo una vez...



El casco siempre,yo ya he partido unos cuantos....::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Yo en eso he tenido muuucha suerte, me compro otro cuando se me queda viejo.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> El casco siempre,yo ya he partido unos cuantos....::



Juas... me refería a otro tipo de cascos y de los que también se parten ).

Por cierto, de esos accidentes, ¿no quedaron secuelas,no?. 

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iKFHYggqE3k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iKFHYggqE3k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> Impresionante, jajajaja.



Lo peor de todo es que es real como la vida misma :XX:

Y los votos que saco este tio,tenian que hacer un examen antes de ir a votar,que pais....

Menos mal que yo no he votado nunca.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas... me refería a otro tipo de cascos y de los que también se parten ).
> 
> Por cierto, de esos accidentes, ¿no quedaron secuelas,no?.
> 
> Un saludo



Jajajajaja alguna que otra herida de guerra,tengo muchas fracturas,cicatrices de operaciones,tornilleria de titanio en huesos...ect.vamos,como los toreros,eso a las pivas les mola wata.... 
Las carreras de motos no permiten fallos,si cometes un fallo estas en el suelo,y generalmente el asfalto esta bastante duro si caes a mas de 200 km/h
Lo unico que cuando llueve y hace frio me resiento de alguna articulacion,pero entreno a tope sin problemas.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que es real como la vida misma :XX:
> 
> Y los votos que saco este tio,tenian que hacer un examen antes de ir a votar,que pais....
> 
> Menos mal que yo no he votado nunca.



Yo solo he votado una vez y fue después del atentado. No podía permitir que unos terroristas ganaran matando. 

Este país está enfermo... al final ganaron los terroristas como siempre.

Muchas veces casi me he estampado contra una farola con el coche por mirar a faldas que no debía... ni de coña me compro una moto jaja


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

En SOS están creando una trampa... la misma agencia vende y compra el paquete de *45.000accs a 2.325€ para mantener el precio , hoy ha visitado los 2.26€

AHC-MA vs AHC-MA jajajaj!!*


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo solo he votado una vez y fue después del atentado. No podía permitir que unos terroristas ganaran matando.
> 
> Este país está enfermo... al final ganaron los terroristas como siempre.
> 
> Muchas veces casi me he estampado contra una farola con el coche por mirar a faldas que no debía... ni de coña me compro una moto jaja



Las motos de calle son peligrosas,yo solo tengo un scooter de 500 para moverme por Madrid,con las de carreras tengo suficiente.
Pero me pienso hacer con una para cuando llegue el buen tiempo llevarmela a Malaga en verano,una Ducati,no veas como triunfas con las chavalitas con una moto wata,comprate una de estas y no tendras que ir a Brasil nunca mas...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Que malvado eres, Wataru va ponerse morado... ejem.. moreno, quería decir,,,, !!! XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Jajaja como se compre una ducati se la pega en la 1ª curva...

Si quieres empezar con las motos, vete escalando cilindradas, y para ir rápido y seguro en asfalto, practica MX

por cierto HL, las motos sin cambio, son de gayers...XD


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Que malvado eres, Wataru va ponerse morado... ejem.. moreno, quería decir,,,, !!! XD



Que mamones... xD

Tema aparcado, no interesa jajaja

ED: Mi viejo tiene una BMW rutera... xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Buah muebleuve....

Dile que le pegue el pase y se pille una japo 1000 v2.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Wataru, los de ROVI saben que hay dinero fácil en NVAX, te preguntas por qué no han vendido sus acciones?

Jajajajajajajajaja!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Venga DP si buscas nuevos primos si deshago mis cortos meto candela allúi, DPTR cumplió con mis suelos de 1,33 y 1,27 cerrando en 1,35 y subiendo en PM, otra buena oportunidad.


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

1 minutillo para el dato, ordenes preparadas


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Laboratorios Farmacéuticos ROVI, S.A. (ROVI), en cumplimiento del artículo 82
de la Ley del Mercado de Valores y como continuación al hecho relevante
número 120.420 difundido en el día de hoy en relación con el fin de las
negociaciones con Novavax para el desarrollo de vacunas contra la gripe, aclara
que, con independencia del fin de las negociaciones para la colaboración
conjunta con Novavax, ROVI sigue manteniendo 1.094.891 acciones de
Novavax, adquiridas mediante una inversión por importe de 3.004.501,34
dólares en el capital social de la compañía Novavax, Inc. (Nasdaq: NVAX). La
Sociedad es libre para mantener o no dichas acciones sin que, a la fecha del
presente hecho relevante, se haya adoptado ninguna decisión al respecto.


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

de momento guanazo de dios


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

datos:

Febrero 25 14:30 US Peticiones de bienes duraderos !!! 3,0% 1,5% 0,3% 

Febrero 25 14:30 US Peticiones de bienes duraderos ex transporte !!! -0,6% 1,2% 0,9% 

Febrero 25 14:30 US Peticiones de desempleo continuadas ! 4617K 4563K 

Febrero 25 14:30 US Peticiones semanales de subsidio por desempleo ! 496K 466K 473K

peticiones paro malísimo
y dato de bienes duraderos sin transportes (el que no está distorsonado por grandes ventas) no malo, sino horroroso

edit: a por la visitilla a los 10000

edit2: los 5558 deben actual de soporte en el dax, igual que los 2708 del stoxx (ambos mínimos del día)


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Voy a enviarles un correo, conozco a una empresa amiga de Harvey que puede colocar la cotización en 4.00USD ... ROVI puede soltar el paquete comodamente... y de paso, aprovechamos para soltar, nosotros.

XD


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

DP! están pillados... las tienen a 2.7$ por acción.


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Al fin fuera de Gamesa, con alrededor de 50 ctms. de plusvalía. Mantengo las IBR a pesar del barbas de las narices.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP! están pillados... las tienen a 2.7$ por acción.



Algo +caras..pagaron derecho del warrant...:ouch:


Tengo q buscar el acuerdo.


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

aún falta el barbas a las 15:00


----------



## Interesado (25 Feb 2010)

Cómo le cuesta bajar a esto... que agonía.

Queremos los 10k y los queremos ya!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

El canbón del barbas nos va a subir el chiringuito con lo bien que íbamos...


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

stoxx ya ha perdido mínimo diario (2708)

al dax aun le queda un poco 5574 vs 5558


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Pues ya tenemos mínimo semanal, de momento se va cumpliendo el plan aunque nos estén dando muchos sustos arriba y abajo con ánimo de despistarnos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos mínimo semanal, de momento se va cumpliendo el plan aunque nos estén dando muchos sustos arriba y abajo con ánimo de despistarnos.



Es decir, esperas subidas inmediatas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Debería salir el barbas y decir que al final rescatan a grecia y suebn los tipos jajajaja


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es decir, esperas subidas inmediatas.



Hoy vamos a tener un cambio de tendencia y debemos hacer un mínimo semanal, eso no quiere decir que el mínimo de ahora no se perfore durante la tarde, pero de momento el plan se cumple. El objetivo para el Stoxx estaba entre 2700 y 2675.

A mi me interesa que se cumpla porque opero según ese plan.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Sin ir màs lejos, ayer nuestro iBEX remontó desde los -1.9% a -0.57%


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy vamos a tener un cambio de tendencia y debemos hacer un mínimo semanal, eso no quiere decir que el mínimo de ahora no se perfore durante la tarde, pero de momento el plan se cumple. El objetivo para el Stoxx estaba entre 2700 y 2675.
> 
> A mi me interesa que se cumpla porque opero según ese plan.



Desde luego tu sistema se cumple casi siempre, es bueno


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Regulatory Science

Buenas noticias para el sector Bio.


----------



## errozate (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos mínimo semanal, de momento se va cumpliendo el plan aunque nos estén dando muchos sustos arriba y abajo con ánimo de despistarnos.



Buenas tardes a todos.

Sí, efectivamente estamos en el mínimo semanal.

Pero a mí la duda que me queda es si no vamos a perforar mínimos de 2010 y de ahí quién sabe dónde está la siguiente estación.

A ver si el fin de semana con calma los seguidores de ELLIOT y sus ONDAS nos ponen, como suele hacer laS cosaS A sU caucE, sus gráficos y sus explicaciones de onda.

El Ibex-35 al menos tiene aspecto de no tener mucho fuelle. Ya se comentaba con las subidas aquellas en las que adapataron la oferta a la demanda lo suficiente como para poco a poco ir subiendo a poquitines y zas, cuando nos dimos cuenta había revalorizacíones superiores al 100 y casi 200 % en esa alza líquida selectiva, en la que SAN y BBVA, sobre todo se pusieron las botas.

Ahora, curiosamente, cosa que no recuerdo las acciones de SAN se le han colocado a la par a las de BBVA.

Veo que lo que subimos en dos semanas, lo bajamos en una. Aún así y todo, parece un mercado INDEFINIDO. 


Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

joder voy a tener que cerrar los cortos palmando...


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

En el plan también entraba que Gamesa hiciera entre hoy y mañana un mínimo importante. Yo contaba con que llegara a 9.50 y he puesto la salida en 9.52.

Este mes, a falta de saber que ocurre con IBR, me está yendo muy bien de nuevo


----------



## errozate (25 Feb 2010)

O sea, que tú ves al IBEX en 9.9xx y de ahí para arriba con el cambio de tendencia ¿no es así?


Sí, últimamente ya te ha dicho la gente que aciertas mucho. No sabemos muy bien si es tus análisis chartistas o de volúmenes o un sistema holítico en que relacionas todo con todo y ves la situación integral, total, no como suma de elementos y sino como conglomerado de elementos, pero la verdad es que la cosa te va bastante bien.

Y parece que eres el único de leer los posos del café bursátil.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder solo acierta cuando va corto,la teoria del palo jajajajaja


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Desde luego tu sistema se cumple casi siempre, es bueno



El tema está entre entrar largo ahora a 2702 o esperar que baje más.

Te arriesgas a que se te escape el tren si te esperas o que te arrolle si se pasa de frenada


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

dax perforando mínimo diario


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

si ahora bajamos así esperad que empiecen los gusanos, con el mercado ya a pleno rendimiento... uff que toña viene como el barbas no haga un apaño


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Alguien sabe algo de LCASC? 8:
> 
> Salu2



Hola Carvil, por aquí ando... (no estoy de vacaciones :cook, estamos un poco liados con unos simulacros de aludes en el pirineo...

De todas formas, me es imposible leer +20 páginas de este hilo diarios+blog de Kujire, me pasó lo mismo con el de Juancarlosb de las previsiones... si puedo contestaré un par de preguntas que me hicieron ayer (a ver si puedo esta tarde...). 

Por lo demás, todo sigue "su cauce" ), no me importan los lios de Toyota, ni las comparecencias de Bernanke, el recuento sigue su curso, y en eso me baso, ya dije hace unas semanas, que intento no intradiar, cuando veo que se completa una subonda me pongo largo o corto (casi siempre corto... ) hasta que la complete... ahora mismo corto desde el viernes...

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

Largo en 2.699, palmando como un campeón.


----------



## errozate (25 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Carvil, por aquí ando... (no estoy de vacaciones :cook, estamos un poco liados con unos simulacros de aludes en el pirineo...
> 
> De todas formas, me es imposible leer +20 páginas de este hilo diarios+blog de Kujire, me pasó lo mismo con el de Juancarlosb de las previsiones... si puedo contestaré un par de preguntas que me hicieron ayer (a ver si puedo esta tarde...).
> 
> ...



Se te echaba en falta.


----------



## fmc (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder es como Niño Becerra... no se sabe bien si basa sus mensajes en datos económicos o en las fases de la luna y los movimientos planetarios..... pero la cuestión es que aciertan :Aplauso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

He resuelto la cagada de ABG, me he salido a 18,80... con plusvalía...

He llegado a ir palmando 3k


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2010)

errozate dijo:


> Se te echaba en falta.



Gracias por el comentario...  Ahora hay que fijarse en el 10090... creo que tendremos rebote en breve...

Saludos...


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

quien está aguantando el SAN? porque no he visto la réplica lógica de la última caida en su cotización...


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

dentro largo a mercado, esta no se me escapa (10119/20)


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> quien está aguantando el SAN? porque no he visto la réplica lógica de la última caida en su cotización...



Ayer hizo mínimo en 9.08, hoy ni se ha acercado. Estaba pensando que el Ibex aguantaba el tipo bien, ahora sé la razón :rolleye:

Botas Boys powah!


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> dentro largo a mercado, esta no se me escapa (10119/20)



Tienes punto de salida pensado?


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tienes punto de salida pensado?



pronto, muy pronto, en cuanto vea que se le acaba la fuerza del rebote, si lo hace. sino, venta a mercado y corto de nuevo, no me quiero quedar pillado al alza


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Vendido corto acerinox e Iberia
Me quedo con criteria de momento


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2010)

Intentaré dibujarlo si puedo hoy, y sinó el fin de semana... pero creo que estamos en la subonda1 de 5 de 1 de C. Queda un poco lioso, pero con el gráfico se entenderá mejor...

Saludos...


----------



## carvil (25 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Carvil, por aquí ando... (no estoy de vacaciones :cook, estamos un poco liados con unos simulacros de aludes en el pirineo...
> 
> De todas formas, me es imposible leer +20 páginas de este hilo diarios+blog de Kujire, me pasó lo mismo con el de Juancarlosb de las previsiones... si puedo contestaré un par de preguntas que me hicieron ayer (a ver si puedo esta tarde...).
> 
> ...




Vaya hombre! Te hacía en las Bahamas disfrutando de las *ondas* marítimas 

Un saludo


----------



## percebe (25 Feb 2010)

DP me parece que los resultados de DDSS no han sido bien acogidos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Intentaré dibujarlo si puedo hoy, y sinó el fin de semana... pero creo que estamos en la subonda1 de 5 de 1 de C. Queda un poco lioso, pero con el gráfico se entenderá mejor...
> 
> Saludos...



Tienes que hacer como Coco.

Esto es arriba
y
Esto es abajo


Vamos que si subimos o bajamos :


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

La ostia puede ser hoy de escandalo jajajajajaja


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

corto de nuevo, que no rebota (10083/82)

y con esta ya no me muevo más


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Vendido corto de criteria en 3.23 650 eurazos intradia jajajajaja


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

DP HF .. comprando todo lo que hay en NVAX...


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Parece que el Stoxx se va a al 2675 al final.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2010)

Barbas sal de nuevo, que nos vamos al garete!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que el Stoxx se va a al 2675 al final.



He puesto una orden de compra esta mañana en 2676 cuando te lei....8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Ahora mismo estoy fuera de todo,con la cuenta verde fosforito,despues de lo de ayer,esto va a ser coje los centimos que puedas cada dia y corre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

La Mulder que lo parió, la ha vuelto a clavar :Aplauso:


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

A las 16:00 último dato con nuestro mercado abierto


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

He comprado un cargamento peq en 2.16USD para trading...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> He comprado un cargamento peq en 2.16USD para trading...



Objetivo salida?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Las Grifols se estan comportando como unas campeonas,hoy han dado resultados muy buenos,es una lastima que el valor este tan puteado en minimos incluso de los dias de guano.


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

nuevo mínimo diario en el DJ, stoxx y dax


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Hale, fuera de IBR también, al final se ha animado a bajar. Quería salirme más abajo pero creo que ya hemos bajado lo suficiente y los leoncios del S&P en cualquier momento se ponen largos con todo el cargador.

Ya estoy en liquidez de nuevo y los beneficios de este mes han sido muy buenos, ahora a hacer las cuentas :Aplauso:


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Para liquidar hoy... ... PO en 2.24USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Para liquidar hoy... ... PO en 2.24USD



PO Purchase order ¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Mierda... me voy a perder el guano en ABG...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Precio Objetivo de salida para estas acciones. -hoy- 2.24USD


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

Está claro que la FED se quedó ayer sin liquidez para aguantar esto


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Si el Stoxx logra pasar claramente el 2686, podríamos vislumbrar subidas con fuerza. De momento está en ello.


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

More Signals On H1N1 Wave 3 Start in United States
Recombinomics Commentary 02:02
February 25, 2010


Some of the nation's emergency departments are noting increases in flu-like illness cases that appear to be pandemic H1N1, and colleges are reporting the first increase in flu-like illness since the end of November, but it's not clear if these are early signs of a third pandemic flu wave. 

The American College of Emergency Physicians (ACEP) said today in a Twitter post that some of its members were anecdotally reporting a new wave of pandemic H1N1 patients coming to emergency departments and asked if other physicians were seeing similar patterns. 

Carl Schultz, MD, professor of emergency medicine at the University of California at Irvine, told CIDRAP News that the increase in the number of influenza-like illnesses appears to be real, but he cautioned that many of the cases have not been confirmed as the pandemic H1N1 strain, because many departments stopped specifically testing for it because of low flu activity. Schultz chairs ACEP's disaster preparedness and response committee.

The above comments provide additional data that a third wave in the United States has begun. Reports on flu at universities has increased 52% over last week, which is supported by anecdotal reports from emergency room physicians. The largest number of new student cases was again in North Carolina.

These developments parallel the start of the fall wave. The initial cases were in region 4 and this area has had the highest percent of samples being H1N1 positive. Similarly, state reports showed recent increases in North Carolina and Alabama, while earlier reports describe more severe cases in hospitals in Tennessee and North Carolina.

The initial reports from region 4 may signal the emergence of a more evolved H1N1 since the time between the current outbreak and cases reported in the fall would be greatest. A recent report on Allegheny County, location of metropolitan Pittsburgh found H1N1 antibody in 45% of patients age 10-17. If this population is again being targeted, it is likely that there are re-infections and the new virus has escaped the immune response generated against the fall wave.

Recently released sequences from low reactors indicated that a single nucleotide change could move a sequence into the low reactor category, and recombination was creating new sequences with multiple low reactor polymorphisms, which if additive would lead to widespread vaccine failure and frequent infections of patients infected last year.

Sequence data on new cases, including severe and fatal cases would be useful, as would H1N1 history of these new patients.


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2010)

La paciencia paga dividendos al final del día....

No sin mis cortos! ::

Cerrados mis 20 minis. Sonríe hermano, porque hoy, la vida es buena.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Y las ITX no bajan naaaaaa hay que joderse...

Voy a tener que empezar con los contratos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y las ITX no bajan naaaaaa hay que joderse...
> 
> Voy a tener que empezar con los contratos.



Te lo dije,son las primeras que tenias que soltar y aguantar las abg


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Me dan muchas ganas de meterle a ABG pero no creo que haga una subidita a 19,00


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Te lo dije,son las primeras que tenias que soltar y aguantar las abg



Ese tío ahí dando lecciones, para que luego se metan contigo (sin acritud por eso  )

Te entró el largo del EX50 a 2676?


----------



## kokaine (25 Feb 2010)

Largo en SAN y en BBVA

¿Quien dijo miedo?

los he pillado casi en minimos, asi que voy a probar una nueva tecnica que he bautizado como Loreal.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Creo que te va a salir bien, estamos rebotando, estaba pensando en una locura similar


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ese tío ahí dando lecciones, para que luego se metan contigo (sin acritud por eso  )
> 
> Te entró el largo del EX50 a 2676?



Aqui lo tengo calentito
Ya le puse un stop a 2680


----------



## kokaine (25 Feb 2010)

Eso si , stop ajustadisimo a 9 en SAN y 9,20 en BBVA. Pq si pierden esos niveles,,,,, puede doler mucho.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Aquí somos todos listos como robocs pero seguro que ninguno esperábamos que hablara el barbas y se fuera el chiringuito al guano... XDDD


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aquí somos todos listos como robocs pero seguro que ninguno esperábamos que hablara el barbas y se fuera el chiringuito al guano... XDDD



Ayer ocurrió algo parecido, cuando empezó a hablar el dueño del helicóptero bajamos y luego al final subimos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aquí somos todos listos como robocs pero seguro que ninguno esperábamos que hablara el barbas y se fuera el chiringuito al guano... XDDD



Yo si,es lo mismo que ayer,bajamos y luego a subir.... pero no me extrañaria una vuelta a la baja hoy mismo para joder a los largos.... yo ya puse stop a mi no me la meten mas como ayer.


----------



## Interesado (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aquí somos todos listos como robocs pero seguro que ninguno esperábamos que hablara el barbas y se fuera el chiringuito al guano... XDDD



Si tonuel no certifica, esto no es guano. Y a priori no parece que le vaya a tocar certificar hoy.


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder, hoy la has clavado. Venga, confiesa que el tito Botín te llama cada vez que va a realizar una soltada 

Como también claves lo del cambio de tendencia, se podrá adivinar que por la otra línea tienes al sr. Bernake.

PD: He pillado unos largos hace un ratillo, porque de momento lo índices serios han parado dónde debían.


----------



## kokaine (25 Feb 2010)

El spread BBVA/SAN no seria una oportunidad para una inversion de medio plazo?, inclusive dando igual como sea la tendencia de las bolsas.

Mirar este articulo, aunque un poco antiguo, acerca de este asunto.

Graficos compuestos: SAN contra BBVA - Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Me da a mi que todavia no hemos visto minimos intradia,todo esto me parece demasiado facil....


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Aqui lo tengo calentito
> Ya le puse un stop a 2680



Yo abrí demasiado pronto en 2699, puse otra compra en 2670 pero no llegó :S


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Mulder, hoy la has clavado. Venga, confiesa que el tito Botín te llama cada vez que va a realizar una soltada
> 
> Como también claves lo del cambio de tendencia, se podrá adivinar que por la otra línea tienes al sr. Bernake.
> 
> PD: He pillado unos largos hace un ratillo, porque de momento lo índices serios han parado dónde debían.



Bueno, es bien conocido ese dicho español que dice que no hace falta saber sino tener el teléfono del que sabe


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Cierro largo en 2695 del stoxx que bastante lo aguante jajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro largo en 2695 del stoxx que bastante lo aguante jajajajaja



Felicidades, te has llevado 19 puntos en un momento, aunque yo creo que debías haberlo aguantado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

Tiene que quitarse su fobia a los largos poco a poco


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Yo lo paso muy mal,cada vez que baja lo veo en 2550 jajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

En liquidez estoy pero no se donde entrar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Wata has hablado con patri?

Patricia Aguirre Hythiam, Inc.
11150 Santa Monica Blvd
Suite 1500
Los Angeles, CA 90025

310-444-4346 Direct
310-444-5300 Fax

paguirre@hythiam.com


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Unos largos en FERROVIAL,,,, puede ser rentable, Luca.


----------



## corralita (25 Feb 2010)

Hola,

¿Alguien conoce alguna empresa noruega que cotice en bolsa que dé buenos rendimientos? Para diversificar. De Alemania tengo vistas algunas, pero de Noruega no sé cuáles son las más estables, buscando sobre todo seguridad vía pago intereses más que revalorización.

Gracias


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

corralita dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Alguien conoce alguna empresa noruega que cotice en bolsa que dé buenos rendimientos? Para diversificar. De Alemania tengo vistas algunas, pero de Noruega no sé cuáles son las más estables, buscando sobre todo seguridad vía pago intereses más que revalorización.
> 
> Gracias



Creo que MAERSK es Noruega.


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, es bien conocido ese dicho español que dice que no hace falta saber sino tener el teléfono del que sabe



O tenerle registrado en el foro de burbuja.info 8:

Por cierto, ¿hasta dónde ves las subidas si se produce el cambio de tendencia?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Unos largos en FERROVIAL,,,, puede ser rentable, Luca.



El grafico de ferrovial es terrible,tiene pinta minimo de caer a los 6


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Si, pero en subasta puede ser rentable... FERROVIAL me debe unos cuantos euros, las vendí en 7.10€ con perdidas.


----------



## Deudor (25 Feb 2010)

corralita dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Alguien conoce alguna empresa noruega que cotice en bolsa que dé buenos rendimientos? Para diversificar. De Alemania tengo vistas algunas, pero de Noruega no sé cuáles son las más estables, buscando sobre todo seguridad vía pago intereses más que revalorización.
> 
> Gracias



Hydro mejor que Repsol, pero déjalo para cuando el petroleo esté a 40 $.


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> O tenerle registrado en el foro de burbuja.info 8:
> 
> Por cierto, ¿hasta dónde ves las subidas si se produce el cambio de tendencia?



Cuando se termine el dia de hoy lo sabré seguro, aunque podríamos irnos al 2856 a partir de aquí.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero en subasta puede ser rentable... FERROVIAL me debe unos cuantos euros, las vendí en 7.10€ con perdidas.



No te dejes engañar,son cintras disfrazadas,acuerdate a como cotizaba cintra,la han subido artificialmente y el futuro que tiene sin obras publicas es mas bien negro


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Yep... solo es una operación para soltarlas hoy... cada vez q meto dinero en el iBEX me arrepiento a los 2 minutos.

PD: Es imposible, iBEX remontando por encima del mercado americano...


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Apoyo moral:

The severely underperforming stock is currently priced lower than it was in all of 2006, 2007 and 2008. It is currently oversold to the max and I cannot imagine how it could possibly find anyone to sell it below here unless that person is *desperate to raise cash and can simply wait no more.*


----------



## Interesado (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En liquidez estoy pero no se donde entrar...



GAS no tiene mala pinta, ¿no? ienso:
Además lleva el _"Mixtables fundamental's seal of approval"._.


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando se termine el dia de hoy lo sabré seguro, aunque podríamos irnos al 2856 a partir de aquí.



Gracias.

Recuerdo que dijiste que esperabas volver a máximos anuales o superarlos después del guano, que sin duda hemos tenido. Desde mi visión ibexcéntrica lo veía imposible, pero ahora que el ibex es la pelota antiestrés de los leoncios me veo obligado a revisar otros índices y he visto que en el caso de los americanos podríamos llegar a verlos. ¿Sigues manteniendo esa visión?

Para el ibex yo sigo con lo mío... no lo veo pasando del entorno de los 10.850 bajo ningún concepto. Perder además los 9.800 activaría caídas verticales hasta los 9.200.

PD: He cerrado los largos con 35 puntos. Soy un cobardica.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que MAERSK es Noruega.



Es Danesa, y mejor no mireis lo que cuesta cada acción, que te puede dar algo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

Luca abengoa -5.24 %


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2010)

los gusanos apretando de nuevo antes del cierre en europa


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

Luca, ¿Tendremos los 10 m. esos raros? Ando intrigado más que nada...

The Company’s continued listing is subject to the condition that, on or before February 24, 2010, the Company evidence stockholders’ equity of at least $10 million or achieve a market value of its listed securities of at least $50 million, either of which is the applicable minimum requirement the Company must meet for the continued listing of its securities on The NASDAQ Global Market.


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Recuerdo que dijiste que esperabas volver a máximos anuales o superarlos después del guano, que sin duda hemos tenido. Desde mi visión ibexcéntrica lo veía imposible, pero ahora que el ibex es la pelota antiestrés de los leoncios me veo obligado a revisar otros índices y he visto que en el caso de los americanos podríamos llegar a verlos. ¿Sigues manteniendo esa visión?
> 
> ...



Si, creo que iremos a máximos durante marzo, abril y mayo, que son meses tradicionalmente alcistas, aunque no estoy seguro de que los superemos. Personalmente creo que si pero no lo veo del todo claro.

En el Ibex no creo que volvamos a ver máximos anuales.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

El 2675 viene a mi de nuevo....Mulder acerte cerrando...hoy es un dia de esos que la clavo,uno entre 20....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Que coraje las abenjodas... acerté en el análisis y los MM me jodieron junto al Barbas, lo de hoy lo esperaba para ayer...

Bueno, el mes que viene seguimos, de momento me estoy quieto, no veo claro nada, he cerrado febrero en verde tmb así que me relajo hasta marzo.


----------



## Dawkins (25 Feb 2010)

Hasta donde le veis recorrido al ibex en la caida? Algún soporte muy fuerte por delante?

Claca los mp's..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Que coraje las abenjodas... acerté en el análisis y los MM me jodieron junto al Barbas, lo de hoy lo esperaba para ayer...
> 
> Bueno, el mes que viene seguimos, de momento me estoy quieto, no veo claro nada, he cerrado febrero en verde tmb así que me relajo hasta marzo.



Ya la subiran a 20-21 entonces le meteremos de nuevo...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (25 Feb 2010)

corralita dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Alguien conoce alguna empresa noruega que cotice en bolsa que dé buenos rendimientos? Para diversificar. De Alemania tengo vistas algunas, pero de Noruega no sé cuáles son las más estables, buscando sobre todo seguridad vía pago intereses más que revalorización.
> 
> Gracias



Oslo Børs - Quotes - OBX

*Acergy * oil and gas equipment and services	
*Aker Solutions * oil and gas equipment and services 
*DnB NOR* diversified banks	
*DNO International * oil and gas exploration and production 
*Fred. Olsen Energy * oil and gas drilling 
*Frontline* oil and gas storage and transportation 
*Golden Ocean Group * marine
*Marine Harvest* packaged foods and meats
*Norsk Hydro* aluminium 
*Norwegian Property* real estate operating companies 
*Orkla * industrial conglomerates 
*Petroleum Geo-Services* oil and gas equipment and services
*Prosafe *oil and gas equipment and services
*Renewable Energy Corporation* electrical components and equipment
*Royal Caribbean Cruises* hotels, resorts and cruise lines 
*Schibsted* publishing 
*Seadrill* oil and gas drilling 
*Sevan Marine* oil and gas equipment and services 
*Songa Offshore* oil and gas drilling
*Statoil* integrated oil and gas 
*Storebrand* multi-line insurance
*Subsea 7* oil and gas equipment and services 
*Telenor integrated* telecommunication services
*TGS-NOPEC* oil and gas equipment and services
*Yara International* fertilizers and agricultural chemicals

Statoil el mayor peso, después Telenor, y DnB


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Wata... un coxino admirador me ha enviado esto por sms:

Bragas Usadas - braguitas, tangas usados, culottes, panties, fetichismo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> GAS no tiene mala pinta, ¿no? ienso:
> Además lleva el _"Mixtables fundamental's seal of approval"._.



Yo a gas la veo bien por muchas razones, aunque voy a hacer una tabla con baremos para poder evaluar de 0 a 100 los puntos por fundamentales, y así poder valorar con mayor rigor las acciones.

En principio GAS mola, y mola mucho, por:

1º) Cotiza a precio de los 90
2º) Tiene una rent por div bastante buena
3º) Comprás GAS. Mirar por favor la tabla de los futuros del GAS para los proximos años...

quote Commodity ? MORNINGSTAR


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Yo la veo muy cara y el dividendo de enero no lo han dado.

Cotiza a precio de 2007 y 2008....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Bueno, mañana es viernes, y como se están dedicando a joder al personal, qué os apostáis que tenemos unas subidas vertiginosas en plan PEP-ON ¿?


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

dax, stoxx y DJ en mínimos diarios o casi, y el ibex a mitad de la tabla. anda y que le den. me quedo corto para mañana, esperando que arreglen el decalaje

edit: en el DJ hay un soporte muy fuerte entre 10150 y 10160, que es donde ha acabado rebotando las últimas veces, así que como mucho hoy podría bajar si se pone feo hasta ahí, pero no mucho más


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

GAS.MC

Price/Earnings 6.8x 
Price/Sales 0.8x 
Price/Book 1.1x 
Price/Cash Flow 4.9x


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo la veo muy cara y el dividendo de enero no lo han dado.
> 
> Cotiza a precio de 2007 y 2008....



De cual hablas luca¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> GAS.MC
> 
> Price/Earnings 6.8x
> Price/Sales 0.8x
> ...



La veo cara en técnico....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> De cual hablas luca¿?



Nicor Inc. - Google Finance


Creía que era esa, no la del MC....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Estas pueden dar una grata sorpresa el día 4

Delta Petroleum Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## Dawkins (25 Feb 2010)

Alguien me contesta a lo del ibex..

Soportes clave? Hasta que nivel lo veis cayendo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Alguien me contesta a lo del ibex..
> 
> Soportes clave? Hasta que nivel lo veis cayendo?



Mañana rebota


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios del Ibex hoy ha terminado con saldo neutral, muy ligeramente negativo, el dia se ha basado en:

- Ventas hasta las 10.
- Compras hasta casi las 12.
- Ventas hasta casi el cierre de sesión, aunque por la tarde han estado poco activos.
- Casi a final de sesión y en subasta han comprado dos modestos paquetes, dejando el saldo diario neutral.

Creo que los leoncios del Ibex apuestan por una subida para mañana, pero están muy dudosos, parece que ultimamente no saben muy bien por donde van a tirar los gringos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Wata HYTM lleva 20 min K.O.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La veo cara en técnico....




Ves a GAS mal para entrar ahora¿?, en técnico te refieres?¿


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Ves a GAS mal para entrar ahora¿?, en técnico te refieres?¿



Vamos a ver....

Creía que en todo momento hablabais de:

NYSE:GAS

Por eso la veía mal.

No me he enterado hasta ahora de que era: GAS.MC

Yo el Chulibex, mejor sólo a corto.....


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

SOS la han tumbado en subasta ... el min del día a 2.225€


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wata HYTM lleva 20 min K.O.



¿Has leído lo que te puse antes sobre lo de los 10 millones?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Has leído lo que te puse antes sobre lo de los 10 millones?



50 millones y no lo cumple no?


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 50 millones y no lo cumple no?



Grrr... eso no. Sobre los 10 millones de equity, la otra condición alternativa.

"on or before February 24, 2010, the Company evidence stockholders' equity of at least $10 million or achieve a market value of its listed securities of at least $50 million, either of which is the applicable minimum requirement the Company must meet for the continued listing of its securities on The NASDAQ Global Market."


----------



## Interesado (25 Feb 2010)

Sobre lo de Gas Natural (GAS.MC)







Si realmente empezamos a rebotar otra vez mañana (y creo que en eso estamos todos bastante de acuerdo), podríamos volver a los 13.9.

El peligro es la directriz bajista que sigue amenazando al IBEX. En caso de que el resto de índices acompañen y consigamos superarla podríamos ver los 14.2.

Bajar puede bajar (está en el IBEX  ) pero es una acción relativamente tranquila y con buenos fundamentales que suelen ayudar a frenar las caídas. El stop se podría poner sobre los 13.

EDIT: Aún con todo, en estos momentos mejor andar con pies de plomo. Parece que a la FED le está costando trabajo aguantar el SP y como dice Kujire, tenemos un gap cerca que ejerce una atracción fatal. No es descartable un último arreón bajista, aunque los leoncios no parecen estar por la labor.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Sobre lo de Gas Natural (GAS.MC)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que no es sólo eso. Es que cotiza a precios más baratos del 2000, cuando factura más del doble de entonces... y lo de los futuros del gas natural, eso ya si que es un festival.

Esa acción, si la comprás ahora, la amortizas yo creo ( mariscada de por medio), en menos de 9 años, siendo realistas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

WATA.

Stockholder equity= Activo total- deuda total

Stockholder equity= Capital social+reservas-autocartera

Supongo que debe de cunplir uno de los 2.

Si vente la autocartera lo cumple casi seguro, creo que por eso está bajando.

Miro lo otro y te digo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Toma:

Hythiam Inc - Company Financial Statements - MSN Money

Con los datos que tengo NO LO CUMPLE con una de las maneras de calcularlo.

Con la otra si han vendido la autocartera deberían, supongo que eso es lo que ha pasado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Es que no es sólo eso. Es que cotiza a precios más baratos del 2000, cuando factura más del doble de entonces... y lo de los futuros del gas natural, eso ya si que es un festival.
> 
> Esa acción, si la comprás ahora, la amortizas yo creo ( mariscada de por medio), en menos de 9 años, siendo realistas.



Abengoa ha mejorado beneficio un 21% después de impuestos y hoy ha caído hasta un 5,25%....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Abengoa ha mejorado beneficio un 21% después de impuestos y hoy ha caído hasta un 5,25%....



Buy the rumors, sell the news:Baile:


----------



## Interesado (25 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Es que no es sólo eso. Es que cotiza a precios más baratos del 2000, cuando factura más del doble de entonces... y lo de los futuros del gas natural, eso ya si que es un festival.
> 
> Esa acción, si la comprás ahora, la amortizas yo creo ( mariscada de por medio), en menos de 9 años, siendo realistas.



Yo la tengo en el punto de mira desde hace tiempo, el tema está en que es difícil asegurar que ya hemos visto mínimos de largo plazo, por lo que de momento el buy&hold es poco eficiente por muchos fundamentales que hayan.

De momento mejor ir tradeando de impulso en impulso, hasta que la recuperación económica sea más sólida.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (25 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Es que no es sólo eso. Es que cotiza a precios más baratos del 2000, cuando factura más del doble de entonces... y lo de los futuros del gas natural, eso ya si que es un festival.
> 
> Esa acción, si la comprás ahora, la amortizas yo creo ( mariscada de por medio), en menos de 9 años, siendo realistas.



Gas Natural realizo una ampliacion de capital el año pasado...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo la tengo en el punto de mira desde hace tiempo, el tema está en que es difícil asegurar que ya hemos visto mínimos de largo plazo, por lo que de momento el buy&hold es poco eficiente por muchos fundamentales que hayan.
> 
> De momento mejor ir tradeando de impulso en impulso, hasta que la recuperación económica sea más sólida.



Yo ultimamente estoy realizando un estudio de compra de valores basado en 2 ratios fundamentales.

a) Precio de la acción en gramos de oro.

b)Precio de la acción en cafés con leche.

Sobre todo con el ratio b, os llevareis sorpresas al respecto. En algunas estamos en minimos de 12 o 15 años, como NHH.MC, que es otra a la que hay que seguir.

Hay que ver toda la pelicula... después de una recesión bajan y se mantienen en un rango durante 6/7 años. Después inflan, y llegamos a una nueva escala de precios...


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Hasta donde le veis recorrido al ibex en la caida? Algún soporte muy fuerte por delante?
> 
> Claca los mp's..



Para que prosigan las caídas:

Por el momento vigilar que pierda los 10.100 al cierre, son importantes. Luego, por supuesto, perder los mínimos del día 5, dónde se apoyó varias veces antes de rebotar hasta los 10.770 del lunes, los 9.950.

Pero mira lo que hacen los otros índices, que ahí es dónde se juega el partido de verdad, el ibex es sólo una pelota a la que unos y otros le pegan patadas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Feb 2010)

Delta Petroleum Corp. - Google Finance

Como ya os comenté.

Objetivo salida 2,00


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Gas Natural realizo una ampliacion de capital el año pasado...



Gracias HL, lo cierto es que ya está incluidos los datos de la ampliación antes tenian 400 millones de acciones y ahora 921. Pero mirar el crecimiento de la cifra neta de negocios...


----------



## rbotic statistics (25 Feb 2010)

*Negras tardes a todos... camino del místico 7700*

Los días negros están a la vuelta de la esquina... las caidas del Ibex llegarán y celebraremos la llegada al místico 7.700 junto con la inaguración del mundial...

hacia una verdadera recuperación en W...

S2s Amijos...


----------



## destr0 (25 Feb 2010)

Empieza el discurso de Bullard de la FED


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2010)

Este es el recuento que sigo yo en el Ibex... 







Siento discrepar con la mayoria, pero yo veo mas bajadas. Creo que el Ibex, se ha "adelantado", ahora les toca las caidas fuertes a indices como el S&P...

Saludos...


----------



## carloszorro (25 Feb 2010)

Una pregunta para LCASC 
¿Podría el €/$ estar empezando a construir un abc despues de las 5 subondas del segundo impulso bajista iniciado el pasado 13 de Enero?
¿Podriamos tener rebote mañana? 

A ver si hoy me contesta porque este hombre anda muy liado


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

No me llega a gustar el nuevo diseño...


----------



## Dawkins (25 Feb 2010)

Asi se habla LCASC joder!! GUANO!

LCASC es mi pastor, con él no temo a los leoncios, nada me falta..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No me llega a gustar el nuevo diseño...



No me jodas, es una puta horterada.

Dónde se ponga un 993, o 996 que se quiten fragonetas coño


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2010)

manita de dios peponiana


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

La nueva versión de TOUAREG, llamada II, saldrá al mismo tiempo, quizás la esten fabricando en la misma plataforma.

Cuando tienes familia, valoras la seguridad ante todo, si además tienes y quieres gastarte el dinero, por ese plus, merece la pena.

La versión HYBRID en el módelo S, me gusta...


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La nueva versión de TOUAREG, llamada II, saldrá al mismo tiempo, quizás la esten fabricando en la misma plataforma.
> 
> Cuando tienes familia, valoras la seguridad ante todo, si además tienes y quieres gastarte el dinero, por ese plus, merece la pena.
> 
> La versión HYBRID en el módelo S, me gusta...




De bolsa no tendré ni idea, pero de coches un poquito. Y un SUV no es en modo alguno más seguro que una berlina del mismo nivel. De hecho, más bien al contrario.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La nueva versión de TOUAREG, llamada II, saldrá al mismo tiempo, quizás la esten fabricando en la misma plataforma.
> 
> Cuando tienes familia, valoras la seguridad ante todo, si además tienes y quieres gastarte el dinero, por ese plus, merece la pena.
> 
> La versión HYBRID en el módelo S, me gusta...




Tengo a gente que ha trabajado en VW, y lo que dicen de los Touareg no es nada, pero que nada bueno.

Un V10 TDI es una aberración, punto. Y luego pues claro las aberraciones se rompen y tocan reparaciones de 20kiloeuros, tal cual.

Entre el Touareg y el Cayenne, el Cayene. 

Pero una cosa, dudo, pero que mucho mucho que un Cayene, que pesa 2.240 Kg, en vacio sea mucho más seguro que esto:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DMGJFZAaR-c&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DMGJFZAaR-c&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YyQYg_euZrA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YyQYg_euZrA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

DP, que son muchos kilogramos para ir rapidillo... En madrid no hace mucho uno de los Cayennes entro en la historia:

Madrid - Un accidente mortal en Madrid deja a 25.000 viajeros sin acceso por tren a la zona norte - ADN.es

Yo vi más o menos como estaba el coche, y era acojonante, eh, pero de acojonarse...´

En resumen, si tienes un porsche es porque te gusta correr. Si te gusta correr, sueles correr y correr con un coche de 2.240 kg, es una locura.

Saludos porschistas


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

Todos los coches que han pasado por mis manos estos últimos años a nivel familiar, para realizar viajes, han sido SUV.

TOUAREG
VOLVO XC90
ML320 de los nuevos

Todos full equipe. XD suspensión, etc...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

Lo de los kilos cuenta mucho... también tengo un Galloper de 2500 kilos... y eso es un tanque. (Consumir...consume lo mismo que el tanque jaja).

Vamos dime que un choque con este coche que voy altísimo va a ser lo mismo que ir con un coche medianito...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

Wata tu también eres de Madrid, no¿?, porque estaría chulo quedar un finde o entre diario para cenar.

Porque ya querais que no el roce hace el cariño :X... y si viniera gente de fuera, pues mejor que mejor.

DP, pilláte un RS4, y ahi si que te puedo asegurar que tienes a tus hijos, día si, y día también gritando atrás...

PAPA!!! VAMOS A JUGARA LAS CURVAS!... xD

Pero con protecciones de estas...








Y lo de los choques y tal... no siempre se tienen las de ganar. Yo llevo un todoterrenillo pequeñito y jugueton, y sé, que en caso de golpe frontal ( que los he tenido), al coche no le pasa nada si es a poca velocidad...

Pero como sea otro tipo de golpe, tengo bastantes papeletas de salir mal parado, porque en caso de volcar, al ser tan altos, lo que hay dentro se convierte en una termomix.

Mi madre tiene amigas que han currado en 112 y emergencias, y cuentan desgracias con este tipo de coches...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

Mix, soy Gaditano ^__^! Si... si.. un Picha, como dirían algunos... jaja

ED: El Gallo, cuando la cosa mejore, que estemos a todo gas, va para prepararlo en plan barato para hacer rutillas...


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2010)

De Madrid llego yo hoy tras pasar 2 días viendo llover como no he visto en Valencia en 3 lustros. Me pegué un baño en el jacuzzi del hotel de hora y media, que en Valencia me da reparo por la sequía.

PD. Un SUV es más pesado, más inestable por las inercias que genera. Y sí, es más inseguro. 

PD2. He estado en una feria de mi sector, el farmacéutico. Esos hijos de puta de crisis saben más bien poco. Ahí í que sigue habiendo jamón a tutiplén. Con razón había más parados y estudiantes que profesionales en el Palacio de Deportes.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2010)

Posible sustituto de mi Alfa GT (mismo color y llantas)


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Posible sustituto de mi Alfa GT (mismo color y llantas)



¿Cuánto?xD ¿Y de segunda mano? juas


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Cuánto?xD ¿Y de segunda mano? juas




No, es una foto orientativa. Unos 40.000, que es el precio de 6 cilindros de 204 cvs. Le añadiría cuero y sensor de parking, que más o menos equivaldría al descuento del concesionario.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wmF_vpxleUU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wmF_vpxleUU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Feb 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Una pregunta para LCASC
> ¿Podría el €/$ estar empezando a construir un abc despues de las 5 subondas del segundo impulso bajista iniciado el pasado 13 de Enero?
> ¿Podriamos tener rebote mañana?
> 
> A ver si hoy me contesta porque este hombre anda muy liado



Hola Carlos... la verdad es que ando un poco liadillo... 

En fin, vi ayer la pregunta y todavia estoy dudando. Lo que esta claro es que el nivel importante es el 1.34x. Es el 61,8% de todo el rebote desde 1.24 a 1.51, si aguanta, sera el final de la Onda3, y comenzara un rebote (onda4), diferente en forma y/o en tiempo al rebote de navidad. 

Aqui pueden pasar 2 cosas:
-Que la correccion desde el 1.51 haya sido un ABC, con lo cual se acabo la senda bajista del €
-O que la bajada sea en 12345. Si es asi, ya hemos llegado al 61.8% en 3 ondas (como mucho, porque no se si ha acabado todavia la tercera), con lo cual, volveremos minimo al origen, osea 1.24

Saludos...

PD: Yo soy fan de la segunda opcion. Si puedo el fin de semana subo un grafico, a ver si se define algo hoy y mañana...
PD2: Mandame un mp otro dia, que es imposible seguir el hilo...


----------



## pollastre (25 Feb 2010)

> Pero una cosa, dudo, pero que mucho mucho que un Cayene, que pesa 2.240 Kg, en vacio sea mucho más seguro que esto:



Joder, pero es que te has ido prácticamente a lo mejor de lo mejor. El RS4 B7 es prácticamente una "leyenda viva" entre los fans de Audi.

Del RS5, qué contarte. Llevo tres años siguiendo el desarrollo de ese vehículo (con sus correspondientes fotos espías, testmules con camuflaje en la carrocería, etc.).

Hace 4 días un distribuidor de Audi rompió el "embargo" que tenían firmado, según el cual ellos tenían ya el brochure comercial del RS5, pero debían todos guardar silencio hasta el salón de Ginebra, para no reventar la presentación oficial del RS5 que se realizará allí.
Ignoro lo que le habrá pasado a ese distribuidor (Audi no se toma a broma el asunto de los NDAs), pero el resultado es que desde hace 4 días tenemos fotos oficiales del RS5 rulando por medio mundo 

Al respecto de tu comentario sobre los porsches... bueno, debo darte la razón aunque sea con matices. Yo tuve un Boxster S (por aquel entonces esa versión entregaba 252cv), me lo compré en 2002 y lo vendí en 2005.

Los mejores 70K€ que haya gastado nunca. La ducati me da más adrenalina, pero son cosas distintas. Te diré que un coche de esos, efectivamente, parece que "pide caña" y anima a pisarle... pero no necesariamente todos los días vas haciendo el cafre. 

un saludo,


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

Este es el coche de mis sueños, pero con el motor de 343cv...


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2010)

Pues a mi me mola el A4 que tengo... pero si pudiera ser... uno de esos maqueados con 60.000 de extras... :baba:















Saludos :baba:


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2010)

Por cierto...

Contadme que ha pasado hoy...

¿Cómo van esos largos...? 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (25 Feb 2010)

HGSI ha pasado a tener un 95% de instituciones, ya sabemos quien ha hecho toda la subida y la mantiene.

NVAX lleva 39% ... por ahora. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2010)

Que remontada del sp,...que manipulación, dios mio.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Este es el coche de mis sueños, pero con el motor de 343cv...




El mio:


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

Chicos, John Cobra os espera en foro coches, pasaros por allí


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, pero es que te has ido prácticamente a lo mejor de lo mejor. El RS4 B7 es prácticamente una "leyenda viva" entre los fans de Audi.
> 
> Del RS5, qué contarte. Llevo tres años siguiendo el desarrollo de ese vehículo (con sus correspondientes fotos espías, testmules con camuflaje en la carrocería, etc.).
> 
> ...



Por suspuesto, no quería decir eso... es más, generalmente vas más despacio o forzando menos la máquina que en un coche normal.

Ahora, lo que si que digo, es que si vamos a ir con el machete entre los dientes, al menos, ir bien apañao.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Chicos, John Cobra os espera en foro coches, pasaros por allí




Nada con más relación con la bolsa que pensar en qué hacer con las plusvalías :baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nada con más relación con la bolsa que pensar en qué hacer con las plusvalías :baba:



First, show me the money ::


----------



## Catacrack (25 Feb 2010)

A mi tambien me gustan los deportivos pero soy un cafre y un cabra loca asi que me decanto por los SUV que corren menos y son mas seguros. Un accidente en un Z4, SLK es jodido.

Ahora mismo si pudiera me compraria el X6 pero porque estoy soltero y las plazas traseras no las quiero practicamente para nada.

Respecto a la bolsa he estado fuera todo el dia y tenia cierre de cortos preparados, he alcanzado objetivos y estoy fuera de mercado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

LCASC me ha acojonado con sus gráficos, no sé si vender mi largo en EX50


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que remontada del sp,...que manipulación, dios mio.



No es manipulación, hoy si que tocaba esto. La demostración vendrá mañana si no vemos un gap bajista sin sentido como el de hoy en apertura. Realmente lo que no tenía sentido era la subida repentina de ayer.

Lástima no haber abierto un largo en el Stoxx justo donde y cuando lo dije, pero ya doy el mes de febrero por cerrado y no quiero estropear mis estupendas plusvalías de este mes


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder... las criterias van camino del abismo... súbete al carro antes de que sea tarde...


sell & hold... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wmF_vpxleUU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wmF_vpxleUU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> A mi tambien me gustan los deportivos pero soy un cafre y un cabra loca asi que me decanto por los SUV que corren menos y son mas seguros. Un accidente en un Z4, SLK es jodido.
> 
> Ahora mismo si pudiera me compraria el X6 pero porque estoy soltero y *las plazas traseras no las quiero practicamente para nada.*
> Respecto a la bolsa he estado fuera todo el dia y tenia cierre de cortos preparados, he alcanzado objetivos y estoy fuera de mercado.




Pues esas son las plazas traseras del X6, prácticamente nada.

PD. Os ceñís a los accidentes como golpes, pero no pensáis que un SLK o un Z4 tienen muchos menos porque al conductor es más raro que el coche se le salga de la trayectoria. Y la inercia es mucho menor, lo que repercute en un accidente menos aparatoso.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, aparte de Mixtables alguien vio el fondo que puse de Barclays sobre bolsa USA?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/muFred6WzTY&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/muFred6WzTY&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Interesado (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No es manipulación, hoy si que tocaba esto. La demostración vendrá mañana si no vemos un gap bajista sin sentido como el de hoy en apertura. Realmente lo que no tenía sentido era la subida repentina de ayer.
> 
> Lástima no haber abierto un largo en el Stoxx justo donde y cuando lo dije, pero ya doy el mes de febrero por cerrado y no quiero estropear mis estupendas plusvalías de este mes



¿Entonces mañana gap a la baja, o ya salimos del tirón?

Porque de momento lo que parece es que va a haber gap al alza.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> <object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/muFred6WzTY&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/muFred6WzTY&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>




En el minuto 2:12digamos que el periodista en si, da, en 40 segundos una información más valiosa que 5 años de licenciatura.


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Entre hace un rato en 3.295 con 10k para ayudar a tonuel,de 3.3 no pasa,mira los graficos.
> 
> Metele unos pocos y te vas quitando miedos.... vengaaaaa dale al boton!





Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Es el momento de criteria,que esta arriba,los cortos se ponen cuando la cot esta arriba.Esperas a que baje y recompras,los disgustos vienen cuando compras en el guano que no hay recorrido ya de bajada y te comes la subida...
> Ahora voy buscando las cot que han pullbakeado para meterles que estan altas.
> Ejem: Criteria,Iberia,Acerinox....
> Es lo mismo cuando tu acumulas en nasdaq barato y sueltas en la subida,pero a la inversa.







Lástima que las hayas soltado... mañana más...








Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... las criterias van camino del abismo... súbete al carro antes de que sea tarde...
> 
> sell & hold... :Baile:



Hoy cerré todos mis cortos casi en mínimos del dia y ahora mismo no los recomendaría a nadie. Realmente no toca bajar hasta, probablemente, mañana por la tarde pero antes, por la mañana, podríamos subir mucho.

Además este finde hay luna llena y el lunes es dia 1, así que ahora mismo los cortos no los veo muy claros, ya veremos que ocurre a partir del 1 pero eso ya lo diré este sábado que viene.


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy cerré todos mis cortos casi en mínimos del dia y ahora mismo no los recomendaría a nadie. Realmente no toca bajar hasta, probablemente, mañana por la tarde pero antes, por la mañana, podríamos subir mucho.
> 
> Además este finde hay luna llena y el lunes es dia 1, así que ahora mismo los cortos no los veo muy claros, ya veremos que ocurre a partir del 1 pero eso ya lo diré este sábado que viene.




criteria... sólo tiene un camino... ya sabes...:abajo:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy cerré todos mis cortos casi en mínimos del dia y ahora mismo no los recomendaría a nadie. Realmente no toca bajar hasta, probablemente, mañana por la tarde pero antes, por la mañana, podríamos subir mucho.
> 
> Además este finde hay luna llena y el lunes es dia 1, así que ahora mismo los cortos no los veo muy claros, ya veremos que ocurre a partir del 1 pero eso ya lo diré este sábado que viene.



Okk, y podrías dar más o menos unos objetivos de las subidas para el SP, IBEX etc...

Tanto en tiempo, 2/3 días, como en puntos.

Gracias


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Entonces mañana gap a la baja, o ya salimos del tirón?
> 
> Porque de momento lo que parece es que va a haber gap al alza.



Ya se que a estas horas estamos algo cansados, pero si lees bien lo que digo sabrás que lo que yo creo que ocurrirá.

En fin , te lo ahorro, mañana deberíamos tener gap al alza, si no es así mal asunto.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (25 Feb 2010)

Han cerrado al alza las prerregistradas de 2006 de FCH







¡Señor, Señor
:!


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Okk, y podrías dar más o menos unos objetivos de las subidas para el SP, IBEX etc...
> 
> Tanto en tiempo, 2/3 días, como en puntos.
> 
> Gracias



Aun no he calculado nada, pero esta tarde di un objetivo para el Stoxx en 2856, aunque en este momento no estoy seguro de que se cumpla.


----------



## tonuel (25 Feb 2010)

Pues nada... yo mañana tampoco tengo tiempo de operar... 


el lunes más... ienso:

Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun no he calculado nada, pero esta tarde di un objetivo para el Stoxx en 2856, aunque en este momento no estoy seguro de que se cumpla.



Pero a esto objetivo te referías para llegar en un par de días o en semanas? (entendí lo segundo).


----------



## carloszorro (25 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Carlos... la verdad es que ando un poco liadillo...
> 
> En fin, vi ayer la pregunta y todavia estoy dudando. Lo que esta claro es que el nivel importante es el 1.34x. Es el 61,8% de todo el rebote desde 1.24 a 1.51, si aguanta, sera el final de la Onda3, y comenzara un rebote (onda4), diferente en forma y/o en tiempo al rebote de navidad.
> 
> ...



A ver como sale mañana el dato del PIB usano a las 14,30 hora española 
estimado 5,6%

En caso de que salga peor de lo previsto, rebote del euro seguro, en caso contrario...

Lo que tengo claro es que habrá movimiento y voy a intentar aprovecharlo


----------



## Mulder (25 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pero a esto objetivo te referías para llegar en un par de días o en semanas? (entendí lo segundo).



La próxima vez que precalcule un objetivo no lo diré 

Le dais muchas vueltas a las cosas, mañana comento objetivos, lo prometo. Como estoy fuera de mercado podré analizar con calma.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Feb 2010)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> Han cerrado al alza las prerregistradas de 2006 de FCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que coño es eso?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No es manipulación, hoy si que tocaba esto. La demostración vendrá mañana si no vemos un gap bajista sin sentido como el de hoy en apertura. Realmente lo que no tenía sentido era la subida repentina de ayer.
> 
> Lástima no haber abierto un largo en el Stoxx justo donde y cuando lo dije, pero ya doy el mes de febrero por cerrado y no quiero estropear mis estupendas plusvalías de este mes



No tengo ni idea si tocaba esto o no en particular hoy, pero empezar en -1,6% para terminar en -0,2% con mano de dios de por medio, buf...También se habló de bajadas generalizadas la semana pasada y ya ves lo que pasó,... aquí lo que se trata es de sobrevivir e intentar ganar algo, pero los cocos se lo están currando


----------



## Claca (25 Feb 2010)

LCASC, me alegra leerte

¿En qué nivel quedaría anulado el recuento que llevas en el ibex? Yo apostaba por llegar a los 10.800 y caer en picado. El ibex lo ha hecho, se han cargado la estructura del rebote entre el lunes y el martes, pero los otros índices no parecen estar por la labor... El dow no debería superar los 10.430 si quiere caer más. Si los pasa, mal asunto para los bajistas. 

Ahora mismo hago una lectura neutral del mercado, no me atrevería a decir con que nos saldrán. Puede que esta situación se deba, una vez más, a que no existe un sentimiento definido en el mercado, de modo que nos brindan un lateral estresante durante una temporadita. Esta era en realidad mi segunda opción, porque el ibex lo ha hecho en el pasado tras realizar movimientos como el que hemos visto a principios de febrero.


----------



## Efren (25 Feb 2010)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> Han cerrado al alza las prerregistradas de 2006 de FCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tengo una de Marzo de 2003 ienso:

Y de paso os enseño el video de la entrega de mi coche 8:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rdjamQ3WecI&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rdjamQ3WecI&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La próxima vez que precalcule un objetivo no lo diré
> 
> Le dais muchas vueltas a las cosas, mañana comento objetivos, lo prometo. Como estoy fuera de mercado podré analizar con calma.



En absoluto, está bien trabajar con cifras como con la caída de esta tarde, me anticipé a la hora de entrar largo, pero tenía más o menos el rango de caída en mente, así que el SL quedó lejos del mínimo.

La cuestión es que leí esta mañana que esperabas los 2856 para abril-mayo (o eso entendí) y en el post anterior das a entender (o entiendo) que podemos llegar en pocos días. Te preguntaba que escenario estabas exponiendo.

Y por favor, espero que sigas compartiendo aquí tus impresiones. He leído que si hoy ibamos a tocar los 2700, los 2660, los blah blah blah, pero el único que lo ha clavado has sido tú. Y está claro que tu expones tus cálculos y que cada uno es responsable de creerlos, seguirlos o whatever. Pueden salir datos macro, noticias, etc.... que varíen esos cálculos, puede salir la FED tocando los eggs, hay mil variables y pocas constantes en cualquier cálculo que se realice en bolsa, creo que esto último es lo único que tenemos todos claro aquí.

Boas noites!


----------



## ddddd (25 Feb 2010)

Buenas noches.

Hythiam acaba de recibir la notificación de que abandona el nasdaq y pasa al mercado OTC.

En el after hours moviéndose muchísimo volumen y ahora mismo baja un 32,45% estando en 0,25 llegando a haber tocado los 0,235.

Madre mía, que hostión y hoy ya llevaba la de Anadys, aunque aproveché el día para ampliar posiciones.

Mañana pienso salirme posiblemente de NVAX, aunque me guste para poder en trar con más fuerza en HYTM y confiar en una subida a partir del hundimiento de comienzos de la sesión, aunque su entrada en el mercado OTC me da verdadero pavor.

¿Opiniones al respecto?

Saludos.


----------



## aksarben (26 Feb 2010)

Llamadme palillero y tal, pero para llevar a la family, yo me pillaría uno de estos







Clase R, 500, por supuesto.


----------



## ddddd (26 Feb 2010)

Además, estoy pensando que al entrar en el mercado OTC posiblemente R4 no me deje ampliar posiciones y ya sólo me deje vender cuando estime oportuno.

Madre mía, madre mía.

Saludos.


----------



## aksarben (26 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Posible sustituto de mi Alfa GT (mismo color y llantas)



Un 35, interior Pure White y exterior Havanna. Usted, señor mío, es un connaisseur :Aplauso: .

Ese sería mi coche de los findes, para las escapadas sin niños .


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

A los buenos dias!



R3v3nANT dijo:


> En absoluto, está bien trabajar con cifras como con la caída de esta tarde, me anticipé a la hora de entrar largo, pero tenía más o menos el rango de caída en mente, así que el SL quedó lejos del mínimo.
> 
> La cuestión es que leí esta mañana que esperabas los 2856 para abril-mayo (o eso entendí) y en el post anterior das a entender (o entiendo) que podemos llegar en pocos días. Te preguntaba que escenario estabas exponiendo.
> 
> ...



Pues no ha sido así o al menos no era mi intención, he dicho que espero subidas estos próximos meses y por otra parte he puesto el objetivo de 2856, no tienen que ver una cosa con otra aunque se haya entendido así.

El objetivo es a corto plazo, para estos próximos días, aunque aun estoy analizando a ver si es factible o no, en un rato pongo algo.

Por cierto, mi sistema está por encima de los datos y lo que haga el barbas, es decir, no afectan a mi análisis da igual lo que digan o hagan, incluso da igual que reaccionen de una forma u otra, da todo igual mi sistema previene también eso. Por eso a veces me quejo de manipulaciones, porque son pequeños spikes contratendencia que no deberían darse aunque al final lo que importa es el dia donde se hace un máximo o un mínimo que es lo que mi sistema intenta predecir.

El discurso del barbas de anteayer provocó un spike al alza que no tocaba porque al dia siguiente se tenía que hacer un mínimo, sin embargo ayer se abrió con un fuerte gap a la baja. Ayer provocó otro spike al alza pero ese si estaba previsto y sin embargo fue más leve pero con más robustez, así el Stoxx ha abierto hoy donde cerró ayer, sin gaps. Al final anteayer no se hizo ningún máximo ni ningún mínimo importante pero ayer si, esa es la clave.

De momento mi sistema es diario y aun no llego a detectar movimientos extraños que suceden durante el intradía aunque sigo avanzando para conseguir predecirlo todo, no solo en índices también en acciones de todo tipo, desde chicharros del Nasdaq a grandes valores europeos, lo que sea porque sé que se puede.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Buenos días!

Quiero plusvalías a fin de mes!

Hoy voy a jugármela un poco... ya veremos si primero a largo y después a corto.

4000 CFD ABG otra vez...XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

WATA al final sacan del Nasdaq a HYTM baja un 33% en el AH XDDDDDDDDD

Pues nada, las dejamos para los nietos...

DIces que Mesa subió mucho ¿? nose no se...XDDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

Por cierto, ahora si que confirmo el objetivo, el Stoxx debe alcanzar en los próximos días el 2825-2855, aunque veo más probable el primero.

Se deberían alcanzar de aquí al miércoles que viene.

Toca ponerse largos, lo siento por HL y Tonuel


----------



## ddddd (26 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Luca, ¿crees que al entrar en OTC podremos hoy entrar en ella para promediar en R4?

Saludos.


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2010)

Buenos días,

último día del mes, a ver qué tal se da hoy la cosa. Si puedo hago una posición rapidita y adiós... no llevo un mal mes y cuando las cosas me están yendo bien tengo una especial tendencia a emocionarme y cagarla justo al final :56:


----------



## qpvlde (26 Feb 2010)

*Mi previsión para hoy*

Apertura alcista, visita a los mínimos anuales del ibex o SAN (lo que ocurra antes) y vuelta a los valores del inicio de la sesión. En la semana perdemos un 5,15 %; yo no creo que nos vayamos más allá del 4%. 

saludos y suerte


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Luca, ¿crees que al entrar en OTC podremos hoy entrar en ella para promediar en R4?
> 
> Saludos.



No promedies ni de coña vende a todo meter si es que se pasa a una OTC

Si se cambia de Nasdaq la cosa "cambia" pero no amplíes ni de coña, por lo menos hasta que no llegue a 0,17


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora si que confirmo el objetivo, el Stoxx debe alcanzar en los próximos días el 2825-2855, aunque veo más probable el primero.
> 
> Se deberían alcanzar de aquí al miércoles que viene.
> 
> Toca ponerse largos, lo siento por HL y Tonuel




:no:


luego no me venga llorando si se come el megacrackgap guanístico... llegará con nocturnidad y alevosia...



Saludos 8:


----------



## ddddd (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No promedies ni de coña vende a todo meter si es que se pasa a una OTC
> 
> Si se cambia de Nasdaq la cosa "cambia" pero no amplíes ni de coña, por lo menos hasta que no llegue a 0,17



Hythiam Receives NASDAQ Notification | Press Releases | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com

Según esta información pasa a OTC Bulletin Board (OTCBB) pasando a denominarse HYTM.OB. La duda que me queda es si no debería ser HYTM.OTC en vez de OB y entonces no sea el mismo mercado, aunque parece que sí.

La verdad es que me dolería vender en 0,24 por ejemplo desde mi compra en 0,51, más creyendo que en el transcurso de los próximos meses pueda sacar algún contrato que aupe la cotización. Además, el dinero no lo necesito por un largo tiempo, con lo cual pueden pasar perfectamente como acciones para mis nietos. La principal duda actualmente es si continuar con las que tengo o comprar más si tuviera esa opción a los precios que mencionas en tu anterior mensaje.

Ya iremos valorando a lo largo de la mañana.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

Magníficos beneficios en criteria... ergo... mis cortos van viento en popa... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

4000 cfd largo en abg a 18,505


----------



## Hagen (26 Feb 2010)

Buenas, 

Tras la discusion del forocoches de anoche.... para que le deis utilidad a esos queridos motores en V

http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/mesita1fd69aj.jpg.html


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Me ha saltado el stop de abg en 18,76

Creo que nos vamos a dar la vuelta en breve, preparo cortos en abg.


----------



## pyn (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA CADALORA dijo:


> 4000 cfd largo en abg a 18,505



¿Ahí vas super apalancado no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Ahí vas super apalancado no?



Iba, x6.

Juego a ganar 1000€ por cada movimiento.


----------



## pyn (26 Feb 2010)

Ufff yo es que tan apalancado no me la juego, si por cualquier cosa se da la vuelta, unos pocos centimos con tatos contratos es una hostia de aúpa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Ufff yo es que tan apalancado no me la juego, si por cualquier cosa se da la vuelta, unos pocos centimos con tatos contratos es una hostia de aúpa.



Cáritas trade certified


----------



## pyn (26 Feb 2010)

Gamesa : Gamesa presentara un ERE que afectara a 362 trabajadores en Espana - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

De ahí la hostia de estos días y lo que comentó Don Pepito la semana pasada de sus subidas "sospechosas".


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Largo 4000 cfd 18,52 ABG.....


----------



## pyn (26 Feb 2010)

4000 cfds + 4000 cfd de antes es más del 25% del volumen negociado en ABG hoy Luca xDDDD eres un MM!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Cerrado, llevo +1400€

Tengo que recuperar la palmada de HYTM y la de Inditex que menos mla que lo cerré ayer en -400


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2010)

Este lateral está empezando a desquiciarme....hoy no lo estoy pasando bien, la verdad.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Hombre, lateral lateral con +1%....


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2010)

> Hombre, lateral lateral con +1%...



Gap de apertura aparte, quise decir... ahí yo estaba cerrado y no me afectó.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder estás por ahí ¿=?

Me gustaría saber si tienes estimada la parada del Ibex en algún lugar...


Creo que 10350 está ok


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2010)

Elegí un mal día para entrar corto.

Estoy experimentando dolorrrrrrr. :8:


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Feb 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Hythiam Receives NASDAQ Notification | Press Releases | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com
> 
> Según esta información pasa a OTC Bulletin Board (OTCBB) pasando a denominarse HYTM.OB. La duda que me queda es si no debería ser HYTM.OTC en vez de OB y entonces no sea el mismo mercado, aunque parece que sí.
> 
> ...



Buenos días ^__^!

Casi escupo el café... en fin no siempre se gana. d5, ya a estos precios no las suelto... total, para la calderilla que me iban a dar por ellas, las guardo en el cajón.

Que bajón... jajaja, ah hay empresas en OTC, (no se la diferencia que comentas, ni idea) que sus dígitos son de más de 1$...


----------



## no_loko (26 Feb 2010)

SAN y BBVA cotizando a la par... Histórico.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> SAN y BBVA cotizando a la par... Histórico.



Ayer kokaine comentó algo la respecto.. sería interesante divagar en qué puede ocurrir ahora.. tengo pensado pillar bancos...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> SAN y BBVA cotizando a la par... Histórico.



como la semana que viene le den otra vuelta para abajo pueden acabar muy mal...


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2010)

Buenos días.

Es posible realizar compras en OTC por teléfono, pero mejor esperar un spike para salir, no es buena idea promediar, pueden secar el negociado en pocos días.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder estás por ahí ¿=?
> 
> Me gustaría saber si tienes estimada la parada del Ibex en algún lugar...
> 
> Creo que 10350 está ok



He tenido que irme urgentemente y encima se me ha agotado la batería del iphone, de todas formas para el Ibex no saco objetivos, me parece un índice poco serio, aunque LCASC y otros de por aquí que se dedican a meterle caña a los futuros lo sabrán mejor que yo.


----------



## ddddd (26 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Es posible realizar compras en OTC por teléfono, pero mejor esperar un spike para salir, no es buena idea promediar, pueden secar el negociado en pocos días.



No se, tal vez lo que haga en este caso es mantener las que tenga a largo plazo sabiendo que pueden irse a los infiernos esperando una posible subida debido a la presentación de posibles futuros contratos, pero sin entrar con más dinero ante la posibilidad de que la compañía se arruine y me quede con 4duros mal contaos.

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Feb 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> No se, tal vez lo que haga en este caso es mantener las que tenga a largo plazo sabiendo que pueden irse a los infiernos esperando una posible subida debido a la presentación de posibles futuros contratos, pero sin entrar con más dinero ante la posibilidad de que la compañía se arruine y me quede con 4duros mal contaos.
> 
> Saludos.



Hombre... personalmente me considero Idiota por ser tan avaricioso `__´!, algo me decía que esto era un Blufff, pero esos sentimientos los deje aparcados.

No pienso promediar, pero vender hoy que se puede ir fácil a los .19-.20$ no me parece una buena opción. Esperaré un buen Spike como comenta DP!, que los habrá, para salirme o bien reducir posición.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Es posible realizar compras en OTC por teléfono, pero mejor esperar un spike para salir, no es buena idea promediar, pueden secar el negociado en pocos días.



Rebotará en 0,17 pero para eso tiene que bajar un buen pico.... creo que esperar a un spike no es muy viable...


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2010)

Hemos tenido la señal hace 3 días, cuando Wataru mostró el ratio de ventas vs compras, era sumamente sospechoso.

Ahora mismo es un error venderlas, alguien organizará una subida para salir de la cot... ese puede ser el momento para largarlas.

Quizás veamos noticias de venta de patentes a terceros, etc.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (26 Feb 2010)

Telefonica aumenta beneficios en 2009, y mantiene la prevision de dividendos.

Me voy a forrar.

1.15€ ...............1.4€...................1.75€


Matiiiiiiiilde, compra Telefooooooooooooooonicas.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2010)

Las empresas con dividendos son timos PONZI... jajaja... jajaja.. mejor una especulación a medio plazo con rentabilidad x5 ... los grandes fondos invierten en los viveros.... TEL nunca te permitirá rentabilizar realmente tus ahorros / herencia, etc. 

Jejejeje!!!


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Las empresas con dividendos son timos PONZI... jajaja... jajaja.. mejor una especulación a medio plazo con rentabilidad x5 ... los grandes fondos invierten en los viveros.... TEL nunca te permitirá rentabilizar realmente tus ahorros / herencia, etc.
> 
> Jejejeje!!!



El problema de los dividendos es que se deciden en junta de accionistas y si al nucleo duro no le da la gana dar dividendos ahí te quedas, es lo que pasa con la empresa de Warren Buffet.

La rentabilidad por dividendo puede ser más alta que la de un bono español a 10 años, pero es a costa de mermar el capital.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Banesto y BBVA piden cortos


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2010)

El guano parece guardar cierto parecido con las mujeres. Cuando lo necesitas, no lo tienes. Cuando no lo necesitas, va y te hunde en la mierda.

Nada hay más triste que un Viernes Palmador.

vamos qué pasa a las 14:30...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Creo que viene guano del bueno cuando cerremos el GAP


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

A cuanto os pusisteis cortos en criteria? me está tentando...


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2010)

> Creo que viene guano del bueno cuando cerremos el GAP



nah, eso sería cojonudo, pero incluso sin cerrar el gap me conformaría con un 10.170, eso ya me daría un magnífico viernes. 

Y es que ahora voy mejor, pero en el techo de hace un rato he llegado a ir palmando -1000 légolas, y eso ha puesto a prueba mi templanza macho...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> nah, eso sería cojonudo, pero incluso sin cerrar el gap me conformaría con un 10.170, eso ya me daría un magnífico viernes.
> 
> Y es que ahora voy mejor, pero en el techo de hace un rato he llegado a ir palmando -1000 légolas, y eso ha puesto a prueba mi templanza macho...



Yo he cerrado otros 5000 CFD largos de abg que tenía por el posible guano, el miedo me ha podido...

Joder parece que he hecho bien...

Hoy he tenido mucha suerte... manejar tantos contratos me ha tenido cardíaco hasta ahora.. seguro que no es bueno para la salud... operando intradía casi por 100k...


----------



## pollastre (26 Feb 2010)

> Yo he cerrado otros 5000 CFD largos de abg que tenía por el posible guano, el miedo me ha podido...



Tu miedo no será un MM por casualidad? :: porque ha sido vender tus CFD, y caer 20 puntos el Ibex. Una ligera llovizna de guano que cae del cielo cual néctar y ambrosía sobre mis cortos.

Y es que, no lo negaré, estoy ligeramente acojonao...


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2010)

Una ligera corrección para equiparar las subidas con el resto de EU.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tu miedo no será un MM por casualidad? :: porque ha sido vender tus CFD, y caer 20 puntos el Ibex. Una ligera llovizna de guano que cae del cielo cual néctar y ambrosía sobre mis cortos.
> 
> Y es que, no lo negaré, estoy ligeramente acojonao...



Creo más bien que el MM (de abg, un saludo que seguro que nos lees) se ha acojonado con mis jugadas jajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Una ligera corrección para equiparar las subidas con el resto de EU.



Sí, tengo al DAX de referencia, pero si baja más irá a cerrar el GAP, y creo que casi todos los valores del ibex en ese punto están por debajo de la MM50


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Banesto y BBVA piden cortos



A mi BTO me parece que está buena para largos, podría comprar en 7.24

Estoy buscando donde ponerme largo, aunque tal vez me espere al final de la sesión, de todas formas no creo que hoy tengamos producto murcielaguil


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi BTO me parece que está buena para largos, podría comprar en 7.24
> 
> Estoy buscando donde ponerme largo, aunque tal vez me espere al final de la sesión, de todas formas no creo que hoy tengamos producto murcielaguil



Lo estoy analizando en plan sacar 5 o 10 cents, para el cierre tmb creo que subimos, la FED va a hacer de las suyas, hoy tendremos gap a la baja usano por lo de AIG o aperuira plana si cerraron en sobrecompra, quien mejor que tú para confirmar mi teoría. 

Tengo actividad frenética para recuperar la palmada...

Sobre cri que opinas? a qué precio te pusiste corto?


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2010)

CKE Restaurants, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sobre cri que opinas? a qué precio te pusiste corto?



Entré corto a principio de mes, ahora estoy en liquidez y no soy de los que ha entrado estos últimos días.

Este mes he sacado un +120%, no puedo quejarme, por eso estoy en un plan de pensármelo detenidamente a ver donde entro la próxima vez, de todas formas no quiero perderme la subida probable de este lunes.

Hay que empezar con buen pie


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (26 Feb 2010)

A la cama no te vas, sin ver una cosa nueva mas.

Hoy hemos visto que las acciones de SAN, a pesar de la ampliacion de capital del año pasado, cotizan por encima de las de BBVA.

¿Alguien sabe por que?


Un saludo.

¡Que flojo veo el Ibex!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> CKE Restaurants, Inc. - Google Finance



A que viene la subida DP? explica un poco la reco...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Tiene un book value de 14 y ofrecen por ella 22....

Cotiza a 9... creo que puede llegar a 14 fácilmente hoy.


He mirado la autocartera.. 70%!!....

Estñan calentando el tema con órdenes pequeñas...

Intentarán estrangular la negociación y subirla mucho...

DP las llevas? felicidades...


----------



## pyn (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder yo estoy mirando también algún valor para largo para entrar hoy a ultima hora, estoy con MTS y GAM, aunque esta última es una mina, está casi en mínimos del año pasado con la hostia de hoy.


----------



## Interesado (26 Feb 2010)

Radar Market dijo:


> Parce que ya hay pistas. Podríamos seguir en onda B. La caída del día 22 al 25 fue la a de B. Ahora hacemos la b de B. Hoy hemos visto por la mañana la parte a y desarrollamos la b. Habrá una subida más, que puede completrase el lunes, y después descensos, probablemente hasta los mínimos del año.



RADAR MARKET

Elliotistas vs Mulder.... interesante batalla.

Demasiada incertidumbre. Mejor voy cerrando lo que aún me queda abierto y a verlas venir.


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2010)

Es una adquisición, no, no las llevo. :-(


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Interesado dijo:


> RADAR MARKET
> 
> Elliotistas vs Mulder.... interesante batalla.
> 
> Demasiada incertidumbre. Mejor voy cerrando lo que aún me queda abierto y a verlas venir.



El que diga que durante los próximos meses vamos a caer comete un error *de bulto*.

Todos los años entre marzo y mayo hemos tenido tendencias alcistas y es rarísimo que no las haya, incluso aunque la tendencia principal fuera bajista. En 2008 también se subió durante estos meses, cualquiera puede verlo en los gráficos, ni que decir tiene que el gran rebote de 2009 empezó justo en marzo.

Los elliotistas dicen lo correcto, nos caremos en el futuro, pero no será ahora, será a partir de mayo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues visto lo visto me voy a pillar unas matildes y me relajo porque vaya palo me acaban de dar con HYTM..


----------



## pyn (26 Feb 2010)

No se deciden a cerrar el gap, hubo un amago pero lo dejan para más adelante parece. Yo vería lógico cerrar el gap hoy, no tocar ni de lejos los mínimos de ayer, eso sría buen indicio de posible subida para el lunes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Opino igual, si el dax no pasa de 5555 el lunes subimos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Banesto ya bajó los 0,05€ que planifiqué y se acerca al objetivo de Mulder.


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

Solo me pasaba por aquí para cagarme en todo lo que se menea…

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Banesto ya bajó los 0,05€ que planifiqué y se acerca al objetivo de Mulder.



Estoy pensando entrar también en Danone, pero me gustaría saber como está por fundamentales ¿me lo puedes mirar?

edito: no tengo prisa

edito2: al final he entrado largo en danone


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy pensando entrar también en Danone, pero me gustaría saber como está por fundamentales ¿me lo puedes mirar?
> 
> edito: no tengo prisa



En qué mercado ¿? .PA .DE NYSE ¿?

Supongo que te refieres al Eurostoxx....

Ojo hemos perdido el 5555 del Dax y tenemos guanillo


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2010)

Hola chicos,

De Cárpatos.



> Ventas de viviendas de segunda mano bajan 7,2 % en enero, hasta una tasa anualizada de 5,05 millones, mucho peor que el 5,5 millones esperado.
> 
> El precio medio queda en 164.000 dólares, sin cambios desde enero de 2009.
> 
> Muy mal dato para la economía, muy mal dato para bolsa y bueno para bonos


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Feb 2010)

Vaya ostia con el dato de viviendas


----------



## destr0 (26 Feb 2010)

Buenas! Ayer finalmente me quedé corto y hoy he sufrido mientras estaba al alza, pero he podido aguantar la presión, la misma que me hizo perder un pastuzo el otro día cuando los gusanos a traición y con el mercado cerrado anunciaron lo del tipo de interés.

Pues bien, hoy ya estoy en verde, después de haber visto la cuenta con -3k, y ando contento, así que a por otros 3k pero esta vez serán de plusvas, no de perdidas. para eso, necesito el ibex a 10000, pero con el dato de viviendas que acaban de soltar a las 16:00, confío en que lo vea.

Un saludo y buenas tardes, que hoy tengo faena!


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En qué mercado ¿? .PA .DE NYSE ¿?



Eurostoxx DAN


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En qué mercado ¿? .PA .DE NYSE ¿?



No, en euronext, que es la misma que cotiza en el EuroStoxx 50

Aunque no se si puedes conseguir los datos, en Yahoo está como BN.PA


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

7,227 en BTO...


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola chicos,



Se te echaba de menos Pecata.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Joder si me hubiera puesto corto en BBVA y BTO... por lo menos he acertado en paper trading.


----------



## pyn (26 Feb 2010)

Cerrado gap, cerrado minicorto desde 10260 en 10130, abierto largo en MTS a 27.38. Si baja otra vez abro un mini largo de cara al lunes.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Joder si me hubiera puesto corto en BBVA y BTO... por lo menos he acertado en paper trading.



Ya te avisé esta mañana


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya te avisé esta mañana



Bueno, me anticipaste subidas vertiginosas y yo te hablé de guano express


----------



## pyn (26 Feb 2010)

Largo en 10160 SL en 10110, nos vemos el lunes, me voy a dormir la siesta y luego a entrenar. Que paseis buén fin de semana.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

Han hecho una caida para despistar y ya estamos de nuevo subiendo, ahora toca el examen de las medias en el Stoxx, pero parece que se va superando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Han hecho una caida para despistar y ya estamos de nuevo subiendo, ahora toca el examen de las medias en el Stoxx, pero parece que se va superando.



Vas largo en BTO? creo que voy a entrar a 7,295 con 6000 CFD


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vas largo en BTO? creo que voy a entrar a 7,295 con 6000 CFD



Al final le metí todo el cargador a Danone y ya llevo más 30 ctms. ganados 

edito: Ya son 40


----------



## Interesado (26 Feb 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> Como acabo de comentar, hay comentarios en el mercado de que hay un informe que deja claro que bancos alemanes van a comprar bonos griegos, no se de donde ha salido esto, pero está haciendo subir fuertemente a las bolsas y al euro.



Me cago en los rumores....

A este paso criteria me va a joder el mes. El ibex que se vaya a los 16000 si quiere, pero criteria debe morder el polvo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Feb 2010)

Han puesto el turbo......... parriba hamijos!


----------



## destr0 (26 Feb 2010)

16:48:09 h. 
Intradía [Imprimir] 



Ya empiezan a salir datos, la reacción se ha dado por una noticia de Bloomberg según la cual el alemán KFW puede comprar bonos griegos en medida de emergencia.


----------



## destr0 (26 Feb 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> 16:48:09 h.
> Intradía [Imprimir]
> 
> 
> ...



Y ahora luego lo desmentirán y volverá a caer. Si es que siempre hacen lo mismo, juegan como quieren con el rescate de Grecia


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Me cago en los rumores....
> 
> A este paso criteria me va a joder el mes. El ibex que se vaya a los 16000 si quiere, pero criteria debe morder el polvo.



Pasa de criteria... como si se quiere ir a 3,60...


nos lo están poniendo a huevo para acumular... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pasa de criteria... como si se quiere ir a 3,60...
> 
> 
> nos lo están poniendo a huevo para acumular... :Baile:
> ...



Cargador en 3.297 trankis que de 3.3 no sube mas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

3.31.. yo el lunes o el martes os acompañaré.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 3.31.. yo el lunes o el martes os acompañaré.



Vende ahora que estan caras....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Se me ha quedado pillado el dinero con una orden larga de BTO...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Se me ha quedado pillado el dinero con una orden larga de BTO...



???????????
Si anulas la orden el dinero sigue blokeado??? Que mierda de broker es ese?


----------



## Interesado (26 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pasa de criteria... como si se quiere ir a 3,60...
> 
> 
> nos lo están poniendo a huevo para acumular... :Baile:
> ...



ehhh

Paso de acumular. Yo no promedio por norma, pero como iba en racha he hecho una excepción esta mañana.... y mira el resultado. 

No voy a piramidar más pérdidas. Si el lunes sigue igual cierro la posición, con haberme amargado un fin de semana tengo más que suficiente.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (26 Feb 2010)

Estoy flipando con gamesa..... hacia tiempo que no veia gamesadas de estas jajajajaja

Hoy a apolo le desplumarian 2 veces jajajajaja


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ehhh
> 
> Paso de acumular. Yo no promedio por norma, pero como iba en racha he hecho una excepción esta mañana.... y mira el resultado.
> 
> No voy a piramidar más pérdidas. Si el lunes sigue igual cierro la posición, con haberme amargado un fin de semana tengo más que suficiente.




Para qué coño quieres el dinero si no es para meterle cortos a los bancos...







no me seas gacela y piensa en el medio plazo... 8:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

Por cierto...


yo ahora tampoco piramido... voy a esperarme a ver si sube más... :XX:



Saludos


----------



## destr0 (26 Feb 2010)

17:08:25 h. 
Intradía [Imprimir] 



El ministro de finanzas alemán no hace declaraciones al preguntarle las agencias de noticias por el comentario aparecido en Bloomberg de posibles compras de bonos griegos por parte de bancos alemanes.


----------



## Interesado (26 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Para qué coño quieres el dinero si no es para meterle cortos a los bancos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[modo Keynes = ON]
En el medio plazo estaremos todos muertos.
[modo Keynes = OFF]


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

Pues yo estoy que no me lo puedo creer ya le saco 50 ctms. a Danone 

Que final de mes más apoteósico.

edito: ¿nadie me ha acompañado?


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> [modo Keynes = ON]
> En el medio plazo estaremos todos muertos.
> [modo Keynes = OFF]



Tiene razón...


si no fuera por el cabroncete de Mulder... le metia con lo gordo ahora a 3,32...


3,37 resistencia
3,13 soporte



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> ???????????
> Si anulas la orden el dinero sigue blokeado??? Que mierda de broker es ese?



Jajaj noooo

A ver.

8000 CFD BTO compra.

Sólo saltan 700

Como cuesta pastuqui modificar la orden, meto otra de 4000 que sí entra.


Las criterias van volando, no hay prisa por entrar corto, las BTO suben, ya gano 14 cents de 4700


----------



## fmc (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo estoy que no me lo puedo creer ya le saco 50 ctms. a Danone
> 
> Que final de mes más apoteósico.



Está usted que se sale últimamente con sus previsiones, me alegro por sus plusvalías


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Feb 2010)

Como están calentando el chulibex para la robastilla...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo estoy que no me lo puedo creer ya le saco 50 ctms. a Danone
> 
> Que final de mes más apoteósico.
> 
> edito: ¿nadie me ha acompañado?



Cachondo no has avisado de que pillabas acaso? XDDD

Me dices: "mirame los fundamentales" y luego: ya he comprao un buen cargador XDDD antes de abrir la ventana del broker había subido 40 cents XDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2010)

Enhorabuena a todos esos largos que han mantenido la confianza.... hasta el último momento.. CRITERIAs los 3.40€ de camino.

En NVAX estamos preparando la venganza de los largos part II.... secando el negociado, para un efecto VW.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jajaj noooo
> 
> A ver.
> 
> ...



En Interpobres no nos cobran por anular/modificar :rolleye:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

Gracias mulder voy ganando virtualmente 500€ con BTO de momento...

Que pena.. hoy he "impreso" más de 2k€ pero he palmado 3k con HYTM...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En Interpobres no nos cobran por anular/modificar :rolleye:



Seguramente me cambie, más que nada porque veo el EUR/USD muy revuelto y abando el NAsDAQ


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2010)

En RT4, tampoco... el problema es la ejecución en distintos tramos de precios, si vas modificando una vez ejecutada (parte)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Feb 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En RT4, tampoco... el problema es la ejecución en distintos tramos de precios, si vas modificando una vez ejecutada (parte)



Efectivamente, menos mal que alguien se ha enterado del porqué 

Estaba parcialmente ejecutada.

Vaya frenesí de CFD que he tenido hoy.... me estoy enganchando a esta play.. a ver si puedo sacar 2k todos los días XDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cachondo no has avisado de que pillabas acaso? XDDD
> 
> Me dices: "mirame los fundamentales" y luego: ya he comprao un buen cargador XDDD antes de abrir la ventana del broker había subido 40 cents XDDDDDDD



Cuando he nombrado a BTO por primera vez también he dicho que estaba tras Danone :fiufiu:



edito: retiro lo dicho, tienes razón, aunque ya estaba mirando Danone cuando hablaba de BTO, sorry!


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Feb 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Efectivamente, menos mal que alguien se ha enterado del porqué
> 
> Estaba parcialmente ejecutada.
> 
> Vaya frenesí de CFD que he tenido hoy.... me estoy enganchando a esta play.. a ver si puedo sacar 2k todos los días XDDDDD




ahammmm Aquí se te modifica la orden conforme van entrando las compras/ventas

Si ordeno un compra por 4000 y entran 1000, tengo una orden de 3000 vigente que puedo anular sin problemas.


----------



## kokaine (26 Feb 2010)

Yo entre ayer en SAN y en BBVA y he vendio SAN y dejo las bbva para el lunes. 

De paso he metido unos corticos a criteria

a ver q pasa.

Saludos


----------



## hijaputeca (26 Feb 2010)

Hola a todos...

Tengo pensado en unos meses y si la bolsa se pone por debajo de 6500, entrar a largo plazo con el broker de ing. Puede ser buena idea,no? Ya perdi la oportunidad con la anterior bajada fuerte, por no tener ni broker ni nada. 

Ahora tengo tiempo y me gustaría aprender algo de esto de los mercados, y ensayar con unos pocos euros pero más a corto plazo, más o menos lo que haceis por aqui.

Podeis recomendarme manuales o libros para ir introduciendome en el mundillo y algunos broker(he leido RT4 e interpobres )?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Interesado (26 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Tiene razón...
> 
> 
> si no fuera por el cabroncete de Mulder... le metia con lo gordo ahora a 3,32...
> ...



Pués ahí la tiene. Apuesta segura... a no ser que esté haciendo un HCH invertido claro.

Tenía que coger la única predicción incorrecta de Mulder en todo el mes... :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (26 Feb 2010)

New Novartis CEO targets vaccines, generics buys | Business | guardian.co.uk

Jimenez, que lleva tres años en la compañía, también ha trabajado para Heinz y para el grupo de *capital riesgo Blackstone.*


Sustituye en el cargo a Daniel Vasella, que, por otro lado, no ha dejado la presidencia de Novartis, cargo que antes combinaba con el de consejero delegado.


Con este movimiento de ficha, Vasella sigue la estela de las farmacéuticas europeas que disocian al presidente del consejero delegado, como es el caso de Roche, Sanofi-aventis, GlaxoSmithKline y AstraZeneca. 


http://www.bioon.com/industry/UploadFiles/201001/2010012617390382.pdf


Los laboratorios estadounidenses todavía prefieren que un mismo directivo ocupe los dos cargos.


----------



## fmc (26 Feb 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> Hola a todos...
> 
> Tengo pensado en unos meses y si la bolsa se pone por debajo de 6500, entrar a largo plazo con el broker de ing. Puede ser buena idea,no? Ya perdi la oportunidad con la anterior bajada fuerte, por no tener ni broker ni nada.
> 
> ...



Para largo plazo yo me quedaba con ING.... pagas algo más de comisión en la compra/venta, pero te ahorras comisiones de mantenimiento, custodia y dividendos


----------



## Interesado (26 Feb 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> Hola a todos...
> 
> Tengo pensado en unos meses y si la bolsa se pone por debajo de 6500, entrar a largo plazo con el broker de ing. Puede ser buena idea,no? Ya perdi la oportunidad con la anterior bajada fuerte, por no tener ni broker ni nada.
> 
> ...



Tírate un tiempo haciendo operaciones "virtuales", aprende de tus errores, ves entendiendo la dinámica del mercado y desarrolla un conjunto de reglas que te permitan ganar de forma más o menos sistemática y GESTIONAR el capital de forma óptima.

Aquí tienes un simulador para entrenar bastante bueno y es gratis: Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir

Si quieres ver los 6000, tienes hasta después de mayo según el calendario de Mulder para ir practicando, a partir de ahí empezarían las bajadas.

Si pretendes hacer intradía en un entorno superbajista como el que estamos hablando, que sepas que todo pasa muy rápido (las subidas siempre son más lentas que las bajadas... excepto hoy  ) y por tanto vas a tener que estar preparada mentalmente para ello.

Si vas al largo plazo, piensa que igual no se para en los 6000 y sigue hasta los 4000. Plantéate como afrontarías la situación.

Para largo plazo ING está bien.

Sobre lo de los libros, el "Leones contra gacelas" de Cárpatos lo recomiendan a menudo, además de los clásicos.


----------



## hijaputeca (26 Feb 2010)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.(Interesado si voy a largo plazo, la verdad que no importa si llega a 3000 o menos, la vez anterior que estuvo en 6100 estuve lento por desconocimiento y perdi la opción para entrar)

Sobre lo de comprar en mercados extranjeros el 60% de la liquidez para escapar a una posible debacle o salida del euro, es buena idea, o se me escapa algo?

No se, pero entre que tus ahorros se conviertan de golpe a pesetas y pierdan un 50% del valor, o meterlos en bolsa de merados extranjeros habia pensado la 2ª opcion.

Quizas estoy exajerando con lo de la neopeseta...


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Feb 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> Tengo pensado en unos meses y si la bolsa se pone por debajo de 6500, entrar a largo plazo .



Si hablas del Ibex lamento quitarte la ilusion. No va a llegar ni a 9.000

Si quieres entrar a largo plazo metete cuando pierda el soporte de los 10.000 (que le va a costar)


----------



## ghkghk (26 Feb 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> Hola a todos...
> 
> Tengo pensado en unos meses y si la bolsa se pone por debajo de 6500, entrar a largo plazo con el broker de ing. Puede ser buena idea,no? Ya perdi la oportunidad con la anterior bajada fuerte, por no tener ni broker ni nada.
> 
> ...



Por debajo de 6.500... Coño, ni Tonuel es tan catastrofista. Me bastaría con que llegase a los 8.200 para entrar con todo el arsenal.


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por debajo de 6.500... Coño, ni Tonuel es tan catastrofista. Me bastaría con que llegase a los 8.200 para entrar con todo el arsenal.



Snif, snif ¿nadie huele a papel quemado?


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Snif, snif ¿nadie huele a papel quemado?



Mulder, creo haber leido en alguna ocasion q tu manjeas tb en bolsas extranjeras.

Si tienes algo en Londres vete retirando posiciones. Van a por ellos


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (26 Feb 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> Hola a todos...
> 
> Tengo pensado en unos meses y *si la bolsa se pone por debajo de 6500*, entrar a largo plazo con el broker de ing. Puede ser buena idea,no? Ya perdi la oportunidad con la anterior bajada fuerte, por no tener ni broker ni nada.
> 
> ...




O sea, que tienes pensado entrar largo SI EL IBEX (supongo) BAJA DE 6.500.

Vale, esta bien, pero es posible que no baje tanto. :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Tírate un tiempo haciendo operaciones "virtuales", aprende de tus errores, ves entendiendo la dinámica del mercado y desarrolla un conjunto de reglas que te permitan ganar de forma más o menos sistemática y GESTIONAR el capital de forma óptima.
> 
> Aquí tienes un simulador para entrenar bastante bueno y es gratis: Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir
> 
> ...



De verdad que creeis que vamos a llegar a 4000 puntos?


----------



## fmc (26 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> De verdad que creeis que vamos a llegar a 4000 puntos?



:Baile:

:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Feb 2010)

Voy a ponerme corto ahora mismo!!! :XX:


----------



## Interesado (26 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> De verdad que creeis que vamos a llegar a 4000 puntos?



No sé lo que va a pasar el lunes con mis cri, menos si vamos a llegar a los 4000. :rolleye:

Ella se está poniendo en un escenario tonuelístico de volver a los 6000, así que pongamos como premisa que estamos en los 6000.

¿Cómo hemos llegado aquí? Pues el camino más probable es que el tema de la deuda periférica se ha desmadrado, le han bajado el rating al reino de España (que está en quiebra o casi), y por tanto BBVA y SAN se han desplomado en bolsa por perder la calificación crediticia y estar cargaditos hasta arriba de papeles de zapatero que ahora no valen nada.

Y teniendo el peso del bancario en el IBEX, el efecto arrastre del resto de valores, la huida de capitales de todo lo que huela a España y el pánico generalizado...

Joder, que la última vez llegamos dónde llegamos porque se fueron a tomar por saco un par de "banquitos".

Y ojo, no digo que sea lo que vaya a pasar. Pero lo que le quiero hacer ver es que una vez esté en los 6000 no es tan fácil saber si se parará ahí y punto. Para que entienda los riesgos de su "estrategia".

Suponiendo que la tendencia de largo del ibex es alcista, lo que hay es esto:






Lo más seguro es que no bajemos de los 8000. Pero... ¿y si los perdemos?


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> De verdad que creeis que vamos a llegar a 4000 puntos?



No... 






llegaremos a ver los 3000...


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

Veo al Santander en los 3 euros y Criteria en los 1 y pico... para que te hagas una idea... 8:



una crisis sistémica global aderezada a nivel patrio con una supernova inmobiliaria y un endeudamiento impagable...






es lo que tiene... :Baile:


Saludos


----------



## aksarben (26 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> De verdad que creeis que vamos a llegar a 4000 puntos?



Ni de coña, pero si llegamos se me iban a poner los dientes más largos que a Drácula :baba: ...


----------



## argan (26 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> O sea, que tienes pensado entrar largo SI EL IBEX (supongo) BAJA DE 6.500.



Debes ser consciente que no tiene sentido pensar en comprar a 6.000 con los indices a 10.000. El entorno "psicológico" individual y de las masas, no tienen nada que ver. El mejor consejo que te puedo dar es que te entrenes "mentalmente" a comprar en pánicos. Haz simulaciones con algún valor, luego traslada esas sensaciones a los indices. Práctica y práctica y espera paciente tu primer pánico, llegará y estarás preparado. 

Los tiempos son muy importantes, no tengas prisa. Para comprar en pánicos hay que tenerlos muy bien puestos. Otro factor a tener en cuenta es la volatilidad, debes ser capaz de soportar mentalmente "ganar" o "perder" miles de euros en horas. Así funciona en mínimos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> una crisis sistémica global aderezada a nivel patrio con una supernova inmobiliaria y un endeudamiento impagable...
> 
> Saludos



Tonuel Niño Becerra :8:


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

Vamos a ver...



¿Qué parte de *crisis sistémica global *no habeis entendido...? 8:



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tonuel Niño Becerra :8:



ya queda menos pera el catacrack... sólo unos pocos meses... 8:






Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (26 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Vamos a ver...
> 
> ¿Qué parte de *crisis sistémica global *no habeis entendido...? 8:



Yo si lo he entendido, pero eso no tiene porqué tener que ver algo con las bolsas, en mi modesta opinión las bolsas ya se dieron su batacazo definitivo, aun nos queda otro, pero personalmente no creo que perforemos mínimos de 2009.

Hay que tener en cuenta que las bolsas se cayeron un 50% desde sus máximos absolutos entre 2007 y 2009, aunque el Ibex ha recuperado mucho más que los índices importantes porque sus empresas están muy diversificadas en mercados emergentes.

Uno de esos mercados es Perú cuya bolsa subió más de un 100% en 2009, conozco bien el pais y se que lleva varios años creciendo a pasos agigantados.

El dia que vea que los precios de todo bajan el 50% igual que pasó con las bolsas tal vez empiece a pensar que si nos queda un suelo más abajo.


----------



## tonuel (26 Feb 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo si lo he entendido, pero eso no tiene porqué tener que ver algo con las bolsas...




Bueno... ienso:





pues vendrán mil millones de naves y arrasarán con ella... 

Saludos


----------



## hijaputeca (26 Feb 2010)

Pero vamos a ver...........

O yo estaba soñando o drogado, pero cuando estuve a punto de entrar en bolsa vi el IBEX a 6100 o 6500, no recuerdo bién ahora mismo.

También ví el SAN a 5 eur después de una ampliación de capital.

Yo no entré por no tener las herramientas adecuadas y porque todavía pensaba que iba a bajar de 6000, obviamente me equivoqué.

Porque no se puede repetir esa situación ahora?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Feb 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Veo al Santander en los 3 euros y Criteria en los 1 y pico... para que te hagas una idea... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al margen de que no esté de acuerdo con lo que dices he de reconocer que me gustaría probar lo que te pasa tu camello...

PD: Hoy estaba hablando de los simpson y en vez de decir nelson, dije tonuel. Y yo todo emperrado que el chaval se llamaba Tonuel, en fin, pa haberlo visto.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Feb 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...........
> 
> O yo estaba soñando o drogado, pero cuando estuve a punto de entrar en bolsa vi el IBEX a 6100 o 6500, no recuerdo bién ahora mismo.
> 
> ...




Porque los procesos de desapalamcamiento de una generación, sólo pueden ocurrir una sola vez.

El problema cuando cae la bolsa a un 8%, es que teoricamente, NO HAY SUELO, es decir, todo el mundo sabe que lo habrá ( incluso hay gente que pensaba que las acciones cotizarian en negativo, o que bajaban a segunda división o cosas asi... lo juro), pero como no se sabe donde está, pues la peña a esperar... Y ahora que ya lo hemos visto... espera un ciclo más.

Por cierto, en 2002/2003, hizo un doble suelo en oct 2002, y mar 2003. Y después pa alante 5 años. Que se dice pronto.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (26 Feb 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...........
> 
> O yo estaba soñando o drogado, pero cuando estuve a punto de entrar en bolsa vi el IBEX a 6100 o 6500, no recuerdo bién ahora mismo.
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver. Yo estoy de acuerdo con Mulder, aunque no se mucho, leo a gente y parece como que ya vimos suelos. Y lo que dice Mulder, falta una bajada seria y precisamente con los bancos como protagonistas. Hace ya mucho tiempo que a inmobiliarias, constructoras, etc. se las da por muertas.

Ahora son los bancos los que tienen que "adecuar" sus balances. Esto quiere decir que la idea que baraja la gente es:

Es posible que vuelvas a ver a SAN a 5. Y que SAN y BBVA van a tirar hacia abajo todo el Ibex, con panico, con miedo, pero no pensamos que el Ibex vuelva a los 7000.

¿Por que? Pues porque cuando bajo a 6800 quebraba un banco americano a la semana. Porque ponias la radio y los expertos hablaban de refundar el capitalismo, de Nostradamus, del fin de una era, de que se habian perforado los suelos y nos ibamos a 2000, etc.

¿Los balances de los bancos españoles es equiparable a eso?

Pensamos que no. Aunque vamos a ver panico, no va a ser tan grande. Por eso.

Pero nada es seguro. Solo los elegidos leen las estrellas y en este foro hay mas de uno. Leen las cartas, leen las estrellas. Aciertan en lo que dicen.

Un saludo a todos.

Y el lunes ARRIBAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Feb 2010)

De momento no es recomendable entrar en el ibex con largos


----------



## Efren (27 Feb 2010)

Yo tampoco creo que se hayan visto mínimos


Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿Por que? Pues porque cuando bajo a 6800 quebraba un banco americano a la semana.



Aunque no sean como lehman, desde que empezó el rebote de marzo '09 han quebrado más bancos que desde el año 2000 hasta el 2009

FDIC: Failed Bank List


----------



## Interesado (27 Feb 2010)

Volviendo a lo nuestro... en el gráfico mensual del ibex que he puesto más arriba:
¿os habéis fijado lo bien que hace de soporte/resistencia la línea discontinua roja (MM20)?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Yo estoy de acuerdo con Mulder, aunque no se mucho, leo a gente y parece como que ya vimos suelos. Y lo que dice Mulder, falta una bajada seria y precisamente con los bancos como protagonistas. Hace ya mucho tiempo que a inmobiliarias, constructoras, etc. se las da por muertas.
> 
> Ahora son los bancos los que tienen que "adecuar" sus balances. Esto quiere decir que la idea que baraja la gente es:
> 
> ...



º

Te has ganado el thanks por las risiones que me he echado rememorando lo que ocurrió hace un año.

Señor que momementos! como cuando decian eso de el capitaliiiismo va a colapsaaaaar como el arrabal en este brillante momento...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZpGJSwkmnR8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZpGJSwkmnR8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Esto va de psicología mucho más de lo que la gente piensa... Por eso es importante el saber leer los fundamentales ( mi sistema), o las señales técnicas sin dejarse llevar por los apor los 17.000, o a por los 6000.

No es RAZONABLE que todo sea rentable y en 3 años nada lo sea. Hay que ser selectivo para seleccionar que negocios seguirán siendo rentables, y cuales están absurdamente baratos en relación a su estado funcional.


----------



## hijaputeca (27 Feb 2010)

Gracias.

Voy a dar mi opinión, y repito que no entiendo de esto, pero no se porque no pueden ocurrir cosas ahora, por el simple hecho de que no hayan ocurrido antes, es decir, el futuro no esta escrito aunque intenten manejarlo. Hubo una gran depresión, y puede haber ahora una grandísima depresión o no haberla. Hubo un par de guerras mundiales y puede o no puede haber otra a corto o largo plazo... todo depende de muchos factores.

Creeis que la *situación* ahora es mejor que cuando se llego al último suelo?

Ya se ha descontado toda la basura?

Seguramente para los economistas y gente cualificada que analizan con gráficas, datos económicos que se van arrojando cada día, etc.. la *situación *que siente uno de los 5.000.000 de parados, o uno de los millones de autonomos o pymes que ven que no hay negocio y cierran, esa *situación* se la trae al pairo. 

Pero se palpa en el ambiente que va a explotar una burbuja de mierda que va a salpicar a todo y a todos, y que la situación esta muy deteriorada... todo está muy parado. Nada que ver con la situación del último suelo.

Yo ya no se si la bolsa es un reflejo real o no de como esta la economía, o si el timing de la bolsa es otro y ya se desconto en su día toda la mierda. Pero si no es así creedme que bajará, no tengo ninguna duda.

Lo que intento decir es que ahora tengo una sensación que no responde a gráficas, ni datos de producción industrial, ni de PIB, ni de ciclos, ni nada de eso, quizás este equivocado o quizás no.

Un saludo desde la cola del INEM.


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Al margen de que no esté de acuerdo con lo que dices he de reconocer que me gustaría probar lo que te pasa tu camello...



Las dronjas las dejo para usted y para la gente que las necesite... para que puedan evadirse de la realidad... 8:

Está claro que para que la bolsa caiga... se necesitan gacelas que se metan pensando que no puede caer más... 


Por cierto...




*ya hemos visto mínimos...* inocho:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## pollastre (27 Feb 2010)

Hamijos... yo no acabo de tragarme el rally de la última media hora de ayer... 

resulta que poco después del cierre salta la noticia de que en S&P no se tragan nuestras estupideces y tal (claramente acabarán bajándonos el ratio).

No hay que ser un figura para suponerse que ciertas manos fuertes ya disponían en primicia de esa noticia, momentos antes de que saltara a los medios. 

Así que no me cuesta trabajo imaginarme a los de GS y S&P allí con sus copazos de balón de buen coñac, metiendole un buen castañazo al chulibex para que las gacelas se apunten al rally poniendose largas. Y claro, tras el cierre, sale la noticia en los medios.
Cuando las gacelas ya no tienen margen de maniobra, claro.

Coño, qué casualidad. 
Veremos si hay guanazo en la preapertura del Lunes, a ver si no voy mal encaminado.


pd: menos mal de ese mínimo que hubo antes del rally... hizo saltar mi SL y me salvó el culo de mis cortos, incluso con plus...


----------



## Interesado (27 Feb 2010)

*Sentimiento contrario foril*



pollastre dijo:


> Hamijos... yo no acabo de tragarme el rally de la última media hora de ayer...
> 
> resulta que poco después del cierre salta la noticia de que en S&P no se tragan nuestras estupideces y tal (claramente acabarán bajándonos el ratio).
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que han conseguido que todos los presentes cerremos cortos antes de haber vuelto a probar mínimos para formar un suelo como es debido.

Hay demasiada unanimidad. No sé si es por la influencia de Mulder, pero si salta alguna noticia el fin de semana y el lunes tenemos guanazo nos pillarán a todos con el pié cambiado. :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (27 Feb 2010)

A los buenos días!

La semana que viene la vamos a tener muy liada, hay un montón de factores de tira y afloja, aunque en este momento tenemos una combinación de volumen bajo (no demasiado bajo) y una fuerte acumulación en los índices importantes que apuntan a subidas en los próximos días.

Los dias importantes de esta semana serán casi todos excepto el 2, aunque el de más relevancia será el día 3, donde es probable que hagamos un máximo semanal.

- La semana debería iniciarse sin gap para empezar a subir con ganas.
- El dia 2 deberían seguir las subidas, probablemente con menos fuerza.
- El dia 3 será el de cambio de tendencia, deberíamos hacer un máximo hacia la apertura o mitad de sesión de los gringos.
- El dia 4 será de bajada, tal vez la más fuerte de la semana.
- El dia 5 continuaremos la bajada, aunque puede que tengamos movimientos contratendencia para marear al personal, es posible que acabemos en verde pálido.
- El lunes siguiente podríamos volver a hacer un máximo intermedio para volver a bajar hasta el 16 de marzo, aunque esto ya es muy poco fiable y queda lejos, será mejor ir analizando sobre la marcha. Incluso podría suceder todo lo contrario de que estoy diciendo ahora.

El objetivo de subidas para el Stoxx lo veo muy probable entre el 2825 y el 2855. En el mini-S&P entre 1115 y 1120.

Veo también un posible cambio de tendencia en el eurusd al alza, aunque sigue muy bajista y no hay signos de acumulación como los de los índices importantes, pero es probable que lleguemos a 1.39 durante la semana.

En el Ibex casi no he mirado nada, como de costumbre, pero la subida de esta semana no la veo muy fuerte aunque es posible que lleguemos a corregir el 50% de la bajada desde enero en los próximos días.


edito: para Pollastre, yo de ti me dejaría estar de conclusiones gacelísticas obtenidas en base a lo que dicen los panfletos económicos, basados a su vez en un 'dice que' o un 'podría'.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (27 Feb 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> º
> 
> Te has ganado el thanks por las risiones que me he echado rememorando lo que ocurrió hace un año.
> 
> ...




Gracias por tu post. Por cierto, un dia que te apetezca, a ver si nos hablas de fundamentales, que es algo que se trata poco en este hilo.

Por lo menos para hacernos una idea de 3-4-5 valores que merezcan la pena a medio-largo plazo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Feb 2010)

Si C = final 4 nos vamos a los 6.000 del tirón ::


----------



## tonuel (27 Feb 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Lo cierto es que *han conseguido que todos los presentes cerremos cortos *antes de haber vuelto a probar mínimos para formar un suelo como es debido.
> 
> Hay demasiada unanimidad. No sé si es por la influencia de Mulder, pero si salta alguna noticia el fin de semana y el lunes tenemos guanazo nos pillarán a todos con el pié cambiado. :Aplauso:




Yo estoy y estaré corto hasta el final...









Mulder dijo:


> El lunes siguiente podríamos volver a hacer un máximo intermedio para volver a bajar hasta el 16 de marzo, aunque esto ya es muy poco fiable y queda lejos, será mejor ir analizando sobre la marcha. *Incluso podría suceder todo lo contrario de que estoy diciendo ahora.*



ienso:

Saludos ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Feb 2010)

¿cuando son los próximos vencimientos para los futuros?


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (27 Feb 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si C = final 4 nos vamos a los 6.000 del tirón ::



Hombre si es todo asi de manual, hasta los 5.500.

Pero una cosa, si al principio de todo el ciclo, el Ibex-35 estaba en 3.000, y al final de la onda 5 llegamos a 16.000, tenemos que desde el comienzo a maximos se ha multiplicado por 5.

Aunque al bajar al final de C a 5.500 seria escasamente multiplicar por 2.

Pero lo bueno es que despues de agotar C, se terminaria el ciclo y volveriamos a iniciar la onda1

Si empezamos de 5.500 y hasta maximos volvemos a multiplicar por 5 nos vamos a los 30.000

¡COJONUDOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿cuando son los próximos vencimientos para los futuros?



Buenas noches ^__^!

Que yo sepa siempre son "el tercer Viernes de cada mes".

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Feb 2010)

Esta semana pasada he estado lamiendome las heridas, no consegui ganar pero si perder menos, os leia pero no escribia por que tenia las orejas gachas por los varapalos continuos que me dieron : .

La verdad es que Mulder esta sembrao el tio, lleva dos semanas que parece que la bolita de cristal le anticipa la semana.

Espero que esta semana aciertes tambien


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Feb 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Gracias por tu post. Por cierto, un dia que te apetezca, a ver si nos hablas de fundamentales, que es algo que se trata poco en este hilo.
> 
> Por lo menos para hacernos una idea de 3-4-5 valores que merezcan la pena a medio-largo plazo.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Estoy pensando en abrir una especie de guia para no cagarla mucho con los fundamentales, como si fuera un manual de do it your self... Tenía algunos post en el anterior hilo. No son sólo de Empresas sino también de política monetaria, historia, bonos, que creo que es *FUNDAMENTAL*, para entender el chiringuito...

Los copio a porron, que antes lo estaba haciendo a los fisno, y se me ha resetado el safari...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2455604-post74814.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2435592-post73345.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2433930-post73212.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2461453-post74938.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2458285-post74846.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2461685-post74958.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2492694-post999.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2460888-post74892.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2458235-post74843.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2492223-post956.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2492545-post984.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2494449-post1139.html


----------



## Dawkins (27 Feb 2010)

No se si se ha puesto en el hilo.. lo pongo para quien no lo haya visto.

El grandísimo mandamás de timofonica en todo su esplendor. En un país serio las acciones de esta empresa tendrían que estar desmoronandose viendo que un tío así está al mando ::

Disfruten:

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rVADWAxOZtg&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rVADWAxOZtg&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## pollastre (28 Feb 2010)

> No se si se ha puesto en el hilo.. lo pongo para quien no lo haya visto.



Reconozco que es la primera vez que veo (y oigo) a César Alierta hablar en público. 

No puedo comprender como semejante indigente intelectual es el CEO de la principal telco de esta mierda de país. 

No doy crédito, aún estoy alucinando con el vídeo. 

Al tío le faltan dos segundos para ponerse a hablar del milenarismo.

Dios mío, ahora lo veo claro: vamos a morir todos.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (28 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Reconozco que es la primera vez que veo (y oigo) a César Alierta hablar en público.
> 
> No puedo comprender como semejante indigente intelectual es el CEO de la principal telco de esta mierda de país.
> 
> ...



Pues ese señor tan .................a conseguido que su empresa tenga en 2009 más beneficios que en 2008, mientras las telefónicas alemana y francesa van de culo. Y tiene unos planes de incremento de beneficio por acción IMPRESIONANTES para los próximos 4 años.
Ya ves, con esa voz tan rara y esa cara llena sabias arrugas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Pues ese señor tan .................a conseguido que su empresa tenga en 2009 más beneficios que en 2008, mientras las telefónicas alemana y francesa van de culo. Y tiene unos planes de incremento de beneficio por acción IMPRESIONANTES para los próximos 4 años.
> Ya ves, con esa voz tan rara y esa cara llena sabias arrugas.



Heredero, con esos dividendos tan majos que cobras págate unas clases de ortografía.

De momento la lección 1 es gratis:
*H*a conseguido: cuando pongas "a" delante de un participio no es la preposición sino una forma del verbo "haber" (en este caso tercera persona del singular del presente de indicativo) y lleva una "h" delante.

Sin acritud ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Feb 2010)

A ver si hoy me deja pegar el post... 

Buenos días...  Yo solo me baso en gráficos cuando hago estimaciones del Ibex. 

Esta es la estructura básica de un impulso y retroceso en ondas de Elliot:






Y este es el gráfico del Ibex desde 1992... :







Estas estructuras son como "copos de nieve", según te vas acercando todos siguen el mismo patrón. 

Normalmente "suelen" acabar en la Onda4 de grado anterior, en este caso 52xx, aunque yo creo que iremos más abajo... 

Saludos...


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Feb 2010)

Buenos Domingos ^__^!

Está el día nublado.. sin frío, ni viento. Acabo de regresar del paseo en Bici... 

A lo que vamos, ¡Nivel de cierre de cortos!:







Sacado de:
Foro de Rava Sociedad de Bolsa &bull; Ver Topic - DIA Dow Jones 30 (ETF)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Feb 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Pues ese señor tan .................a conseguido que su empresa tenga en 2009 más beneficios que en 2008, mientras las telefónicas alemana y francesa van de culo. Y tiene unos planes de incremento de beneficio por acción IMPRESIONANTES para los próximos 4 años.
> Ya ves, con esa voz tan rara y esa cara llena sabias arrugas.



Más vale onza en mano, que millones de papelitos volando...

Son planes, no hechos. And the facts allways speak louder than words...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Feb 2010)

Es un placer desayunarse un pocholate con churros leyendo sus comentarios.


----------



## carloszorro (28 Feb 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A ver si hoy me deja pegar el post...
> 
> Buenos días...  Yo solo me baso en gráficos cuando hago estimaciones del Ibex.
> 
> ...



Despues de esa onda c se supone que vendría la onda 3 de muy largo plazo que sería brutalmente alcista, lo que me preocupa es que algun rico heredero sufra con la onda c porque podría ser un lateral bajista de varios años, los laterales bajistas son fastidiosos


----------



## bertok (28 Feb 2010)

La esperaremos en el entorno de los 5.500 puntos de cara a hacer una cartera a muy largo plazo ya que los retoños deberán vivir de algo y no será de la mierda de salarios a los que van a aspirar.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Feb 2010)

Habeis visto a ENEL¿¿??.

Le han rebajado el dividendo, pero aun rebajandolo, sigue dando un 5%... Y es la electrica estatal italiana y el 25% de la Española...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Feb 2010)

A mí particularmente la teoría de ondas no me hace mucho tilín, pero tengo una pregunta sobre ello, ¿hay muchas diferencias entre el gráfico de ondas del ibex y del dow?

gracias


----------



## Mulder (28 Feb 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto en el hilo.. lo pongo para quien no lo haya visto.
> 
> El grandísimo mandamás de timofonica en todo su esplendor. En un país serio las acciones de esta empresa tendrían que estar desmoronandose viendo que un tío así está al mando ::



Parece que todo presidente de Telefónica tiene su temporada megalómana, aunque todos sabemos que este señor ya debería haber pasado una buena temporada a la sombra si no fuese porque la justicia en este pais no funciona.

Este señor está situado ahora mismo en el peor escenario posible, sabe que están apareciendo muchos dispositivos móviles con un gran uso de la red y ahora mismo está a punto de estallar una batalla por una plataforma unificada de aplicaciones para móviles, sin embargo el tiene su negocio centrado en España y Sudamérica (también en UK) donde la infraestructura de red es penosa y necesitará bastante inversión para mejorarla y mientras tanto no puede cobrar mucho por sus servicios porque ya son muy caros.

En definitiva lo único que dice es: las ideas que las pongan los demás y yo pongo el cazo porque yo lo valgo.

Esa idea ya se les ocurrió a varias telecos norteamericanas hace unos años y la idea naufragó estrepitosamente, todo intento de poner peajes a la red acaba fracasando y la cara de este señor va a ser el icono de ese futuro fracaso, junto con la de Miguel Sebastián por hacerle de lacayo en Europa.


----------



## Dawkins (28 Feb 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> *Al tío le faltan dos segundos para ponerse a hablar del milenarismo*.
> 
> Dios mío, ahora lo veo claro: vamos a morir todos.




xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD :XX::XX:



____________________



Mulder, DP, Mixtables.. qué opináis de las ondas de LCASC que acaba de poner?


----------



## Claca (28 Feb 2010)

Buenas a todos

Viendo como están las cosas mi escenario sigue plenamente vigente. Lo recuerdo en esta imagen:







El precio tiende a buscar los límites del canal. Cuando los pierde o supera por un cierto margen, se suceden movimientos verticales de gran amplitud que finalizan en el extremo opuesto del punto de ruptura o agotamiento. Mientras aguanta cerca de las líneas, comprobamos que pueden llegar a producirse periodos laterales con tendencia alcista respetando las directrices del canal.

En el recuadro rojo marco la que creo podría ser la situación inversa a la actual. Si lo que pienso es correcto, no conviene obsesionarse con los cortos, que en mi opinión en un futuro próximo serán la posición correcta, y sería más rentable intentar aprovechar el lateral mientras dure. Curiosamente, da la casualidad de que el límite de subida para las próximas semanas nos da un techo en el espacio comprendido entre los 10.800 y los 11.200, niveles claves en la bajada que deberían ser de por sí un muro de acero imposible de superar, por las implicaciones técnicas e históricas que conllevan. Para empezar entre los 10.800 y los 11.000 el ibex se apoyó o frenó varias veces en los últimos 10 años, pero es que además la MM200 pasa por la zona. Sea como sea, el caso es que tras perder ese rango se precipitó una caída muy dura acompañada de un gran volumen. A todas luces tenemos una señora resistencia ahí metida y personalmente no creo que se supere bajo ningún concepto. A la que el precio se acerque, lo ideal sería plantear cortos con calma y poco carga, tal vez promediando si sube un poquito, al gusto del consumidor, siempre teniendo muy claro el stop.

Por abajo nuestro ibex sigue respetando los mínimos del día 5 de febrero, que testeó hasta en tres ocasiones, y por el momento no dejan que cierre por debajo de los 10.100. Como he dicho antes, mientras esto sea así, no conviene obsesionarse con los cortos. Ya habrá tiempo de arbir posiciones bajistas cuando nos den muestras mayores de debilidad, que, quién sabe, por poder podría ser este mismo lunes, pero si el ibex sigue marcando mínimos crecientes, podría ser una muestra de que va a seguir la anterior pauta de bailar pegado a la directriz del canal subiendo poco a poco, aunque siempre sin superarlo.

A muy corto plazo el ibex nos ha dejado un bonito HCHi con proyección hacia los 520-550, con superación de la clavicular incluida. No tiene porque cumplirse la figura, pero, en mi gacélica opinión, no conviene contradecir el precio y largos son la opción más razonable ahora mismo mientras no pierda los 10.300. La única baza que tienen los cortos en estos momentos es que el dow todavía debe superar los 10.400, pero como lo logren...

Para terminar, reforzando mi escenario, percibo en el mercado un sentimiento confuso acerca de la tendencia, con mayorías que se forman tras sustos o euforias puntuales, pero con muchas discrepancias acerca del futuro. Un lateral puede ser el fruto de esta falta de consenso y pérdida de rumbo. Además el diagnóstico del Dr. Mulder encaja dentro de la sintomatología expuesta, otra garantía más de éxito


----------



## Interesado (28 Feb 2010)

Sólo añadir que el "strike of pain" para el vencimiento de este mes está sobre los 10500 en el ibex y los 2800 en el Stoxx.

El objetivo del Stoxx coincide con el del Mulder, así que por ahí no hay mucho más que decir. Toca subir hasta el vencimiento.

En el Ibex estamos bastante cerca, así que toca lateral sobre los 10500, un poco a modo de repetición de este mes. En el gráfico de Claca se observa de forma bastante clara que la tendencia a medio es lateral-alcista, sobretodo al haber marcado mínimos crecientes en esta última bajada. Es lo que hay.

Yo de momento no veo que vayamos a volver cerca de máximos (en el IBEX), principalmente porque eso implicaría superar la "línea de no retorno" de LCASC que marcó el inicio de la onda C, pero si volver a subir hasta el entorno de los 11000 para tirarlo dentro de unos meses.

En cuanto a la credibilidad o no del análisis por Elliott del IBEX, creo que es bastante claro.

El soporte creciente que han marcado los mínimos históricos dice que el nivel a vigilar en las caídas ronda los 8000, en el momento que lo rompamos hay que plantearse muy seriamente los objetivos de caída más extremos indicados por LCASC, sobretodo de cara a construir una cartera a largo, como decían por ahí. De mientras, a tradear.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Feb 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A mí particularmente la teoría de ondas no me hace mucho tilín, pero tengo una pregunta sobre ello, ¿hay muchas diferencias entre el gráfico de ondas del ibex y del dow?
> 
> gracias



Buenas noches Pepitoria...  Yo el gráfico lo veo muy parecido... 

Te pongo un conteo en escala normal (para que se vea mejor), los niveles fibonacci nunca dejarán de sorprenderme , además ahora se puede ver el gran momento técnico que vivimos...







Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Feb 2010)

Habeis mirado todos los privados¿?


----------



## Efren (28 Feb 2010)

<object width="640" height="524"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/FIXD7EO02c650534ad73b2a475253d9b4fdd1953"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/FIXD7EO02c650534ad73b2a475253d9b4fdd1953" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="524"></embed></object>


----------



## carvil (28 Feb 2010)

Buenas noches 

Recordando antes de.... ::




La quinta de la quinta! Robert Prechter cree que estamos al borde de un 'crash' bursátil como el de 1929
22:59 - 22/10/2006

* Ainhoa Giménez, Bolságora

Prechter es uno de los analistas técnicos -seguidor de Elliott para más señas- con más predicamento en EEUU. Además, le rodea un aura de misterio porque apenas sale en los medios de comunicación, por lo que cualquier entrevista con él es noticia. Recientemente, ha concedido una a Financial Sense Online.

Los máximos históricos del Dow Jones no han variado ni un ápice las convicciones bajistas de Prechter. El "Gurú de la Década" según Financial News Network se atrevió a sacar en 1995 un libro llamado En la cresta de la ola: un pronóstico del gran mercado bajista. Aunque se adelantó en cinco años a la caída, mantiene su tesis principal: que vamos a vivir un crash sin precedentes, con una caída del Dow del 90% por debajo de los 1.000 puntos, e incluso hasta los 400.

Los que ha cambiado es su recuento de onda (la onda de Elliott sostiene que los movimientos impulsivos al alza se dividen en cinco ondas, la 1,3 y 5 alcistas, y la 2 y 4 bajistas). Como se han superado los máximos de 2000, esa subida no pudo ser la quinta onda, sino que el rally actual es esa quinta final que dará paso a la corrección bajista. Es más, su recuento a muy largo plazo concluye que también estamos en la quinta onda, luego esa corrección puede ser muy larga y muy profunda.

En esta entrevista, Prechter reconoce su error de dar por comenzada esta gran corrección en el año 2000: "Resultó ser una experiencia similar la de 1990 en términos de recesión y a la de 1987 en términos del mercado: el S&P 500 bajó el 50%, mientras que en 1987 cayó el 40%, y la recesión fue muy rápida". De ahí concluye que los dos períodos tienen el mismo grado de onda de Elliott, de lo que se deduce que el Dow está en la quinta onda del viejo mercado alcista.

Lo más importante, a su juicio, es que ni el S&P ni el Nasdaq van a alcanzar, ni de lejos, los niveles de 2000. ¿Y qué pasa con el Dow? Aquí Prechter recurre a un truco que consiste en medirlo en términos reales -descontando la inflación- y entonces estamos lejos de máximos. "Será algo similar a los máximos entre 1968 y 1973, puesto que ninguno batió el récord de 1966 en términos reales; y luego llegó el crash".

En su opinión, el mercado bajista realmente comenzó en 2000, pero ha sido aliviado por la fuerte expansión del crédito, que ha provocado las burbujas de la vivienda y las materias primas. Prechter cree que éstas ya han hecho techo, y lo único que falta es que termine la quinta onda de la bolsa. "La liquidez es lo que ha hecho que todos los mercados se muevan al alza en los últimos tres años, y la confianza está detrás de esta liquidez. Mientras la confianza siga alta, se puede justificar comprar absolutamente todo: acciones, bonos, bonos basura, inmuebles, materias primas... Y todos piensan que van a seguir subiendo. Es una situación insostenible -todas las burbujas de crédito han estallado-, que conducirá a un movimiento en la dirección opuesta".

Este analista aplica los principios de Elliott a la economía real (propugna una ciencia que se llama socioeconomía) y defiende que estamos abocados a la deflación. La famosa quinta onda del Dow explica por qué, hasta ahora, no se ha producido, pero él considera que es inevitable tarde o temprano.

Su conclusión sobre la economía y la bolsa no puede ser más alarmante: "Estamos en la misma situación que en 1928 antes del máximo de 1929, y vamos a vivir una caída en todos los mercados como la que se produjo entre 1929 y 1932". Ahí queda eso.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-de-un-crash-bursatil-como-el-de-1929-a.html


Salu2


----------



## bonoce (1 Mar 2010)

*grandísimo post*



mixtables dijo:


> Estoy pensando en abrir una especie de guia para no cagarla mucho con los fundamentales, como si fuera un manual de do it your self... Tenía algunos post en el anterior hilo. No son sólo de Empresas sino también de política monetaria, historia, bonos, que creo que es *FUNDAMENTAL*, para entender el chiringuito...
> 
> Los copio a porron, que antes lo estaba haciendo a los fisno, y se me ha resetado el safari...
> 
> ...



Gracias, ya que he aprendido más en 40 mínutos con este post que en 4 meses de bolsa real. A partir de ahora soy seguidor tuyo. Gran labor pedadógica que hace grande este hilo. Buenas noches


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

Ja, ja, ja Carvil, cuando he puesto el gráfico del Dow para Pepitoria, he estado a punto de poner ese por un comentario que ha puesto carloszorro... pero será mañana... y hará "cagarse" al mismísimo Tonuel... :8:

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Mar 2010)

Cierre del Nikkei +0,45%

Vendido largo 2.699 EX50 en 2746.

S&P en 1.110

Esto pinta verde.


----------



## Hagen (1 Mar 2010)

Buenas

Las Bolsas Subiendo y el Euro bajando, algo no cuadra.

Aunque creo que la tendencia a corto del euro es alcista como las bolsas. Por lo que como empiece a subir el euro tendremos una fuerte subida en las bolsas.


----------



## Deudor (1 Mar 2010)

No creo que lleguemos a los vencimientos.
Esta semana lateral-alcista.
A finales de la semana que viene, Wano del bueno.
Dia 15 vence bastante deuda griega que hay que refinanciar, así mismo es el plazo que se dió la comisión para averiguar la verdadera situación griega.
Veo inestabilidad, mucha inestabilidad.....


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Mar 2010)

Yo veo dolor, mucho dolor


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

A los buenos días!

El gap de hoy ha sido más fuerte de lo que me esperaba y la pequeña bajada del eurusd tiene pinta de fake porque de lo contrario no se entiende porqué suben oro y petroleo, sobre todo el oro.

Aunque tal vez la subida de las bolsas ahora mismo sea algo exagerada y empecemos a las 9 con un intento de cerrar gap.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a todos!..

Como dicen por ahi, venganza peponiana a la vista....


----------



## Hagen (1 Mar 2010)

El euro subiendo..... lo dicho ya esta en positivo


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2010)

Buenos días por la mañana,
así da gusto levantarse un lunes, voy a poner un SP bien holgadito para el miniibex y me quedaré con las MTS a aprovechar su tirón.


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

En criteria hemos tocado techo... inocho:



Saludos ::


----------



## macpinty (1 Mar 2010)

Por lo poco que os tengo leído veo que aquí soléis operar con derivados y en estrategias de corto plazo. Es casi lo opuesto a lo que yo he hecho siempre que he huido como la peste de lo que no entiendo y me causa un stress inasumible (los derivados). Siempre he tratado de pillar las tendencias mayores y no seguir el día a día del mercado. Bueno después de tanto rollo voy al grano. Los que seguís el mercado con atención por análisis técnico e incluso por Elliott ¿a que conclusiones habeis llegado tratando de unir los principios mas burbujistas tipo SNB o foreros destacados como juancarlosb que realmente presentan un futuro más que negro con cierto optimismo bursatil o al menos la idea de que el mercado vá por su lado y una debacle económica en hispanistan o incluso a nivel zona euro no tendría por qué llevar aparejado un Crash bursatil ? Incluso algún conocido gestor de fondos español habla de una decada de oro para la renta variable ( se entiende que en posición larga.)
Que opináis al respecto y cual es la visión mayoritaria del foro a medio/largo plazo? Va aparajeda la crisis que se avecina a un irremisible crash ?

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Buenos días, las BTO están perezosas, a ver si se toman un café antes de que me salte el SP.

Mirando CFD largo para cuando el ibex recorte un poco en GAS y ABG


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> En criteria hemos tocado techo... inocho:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos ::



No....::

EL jueves o miercoles me pongo corto en ella, no sufras...


----------



## Interesado (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No....::
> 
> EL jueves o miercoles me pongo corto en ella, no sufras...



No jodamos que estoy como tu con las ABG la semana pasada. :´(

¿A qué nivel tienes pensado entrar en GAS más o menos?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder, no sé si llevas las BTO pero la estuve mirando y para mí tiene objetivo semanal de 8,00 si el chulibex llega a 10850 y diario para hoy de 7,50 si el chulibex hacía 10500 aunque no lo ha tenido en cuenta y su volumen hoy es más bajo que el de ABG que ya es decir... me temo que me va a saltar el stop en breve...XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> No jodamos que estoy como tu con las ABG la semana pasada. :´(
> 
> ¿A qué nivel tienes pensado entrar en GAS más o menos?



Cuando el ibex toque 10400.

Ahora para estos intradías miro el valor, su beta, y cómo evoluciona el Ibex, como la beta es la medida de la volatilidad de la acción, funciona muy bien en tendencia.


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No....::
> 
> EL jueves o miercoles me pongo corto en ella, no sufras...





Hasta los 5,30 euros no empezaré a sentir dolor...








Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

Lucarrrrr, has visto a ENEL?...

Que tener de esas es como tener un 25% de Endesa y la electricidad de los italianos...

INDUSTRY ANALYSIS

Valuation	ENEL	Industry Range
Price/Earnings	5.5x	
Price/Sales	0.6x	
Price/Book	1.1x	
Price/Cash Flow 3.4x


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

Oyesssss si vais a entrar cortos en GAS avisarme que entro más abaixo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Lucarrrrr, has visto a ENEL?...
> 
> Que tener de esas es como tener un 25% de Endesa y la electricidad de los italianos...
> 
> ...



EL Price/Book	1.1x es cojonudo.... la voy a mirar...

Lo malo es que ahora estoy muy especulativo para recuperar mi palmada y me voy a concentrar en CFD, esto es más de l/p, pero es bueno que tengamos una lista de empresas cin buenos fundamentales para cuando estemos en los 3000 del ibex.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Oyesssss si vais a entrar cortos en GAS avisarme que entro más abaixo...



No entrarán a no ser que perdamos 10400 tranquilo, no creo que recorte más de un 0,50%


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, no sé si llevas las BTO pero la estuve mirando y para mí tiene objetivo semanal de 8,00 si el chulibex llega a 10850 y diario para hoy de 7,50 si el chulibex hacía 10500 aunque no lo ha tenido en cuenta y su volumen hoy es más bajo que el de ABG que ya es decir... me temo que me va a saltar el stop en breve...XD



Al final no calculé objetivo porque no entré en ella, aunque las veo subiendo hasta el 10 de marzo, con algún tropiezo entre medio alrededor del día 4.

Que el volumen sea bajo indica que es bueno estar largo en ella, ten paciencia, pero si quieres marcha vende y apuesta por otra. A mi me pasa algo parecido hoy con Danone, es de las que menos sube del Stoxx y va a trompicones, hace un lateral y de repente explota para hacer otro lateral.

De todas formas hoy ya le voy sacando unos 50 ctms. más 

Las que menos suben en un dia como hoy y tienen volumen bajo serán las que mejor lo van a hacer durante la semana en largos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final no calculé objetivo porque no entré en ella, aunque las veo subiendo hasta el 10 de marzo, con algún tropiezo entre medio alrededor del día 4.
> 
> Que el volumen sea bajo indica que es bueno estar largo en ella, ten paciencia, pero si quieres marcha vende y apuesta por otra. A mi me pasa algo parecido hoy con Danone, es de las que menos sube del Stoxx y va a trompicones, hace un lateral y de repente explota para hacer otro lateral.
> 
> ...





Pues ahora que comentas esto, tengo pensado ir largo en GAS ABG y NHH y curiosamente tienen muy poco volumen...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> EL Price/Book	1.1x es cojonudo.... la voy a mirar...
> 
> Lo malo es que ahora estoy muy especulativo para recuperar mi palmada y me voy a concentrar en CFD, esto es más de l/p, pero es bueno que tengamos una lista de empresas cin buenos fundamentales para cuando estemos en los 3000 del ibex.



Es que han recortado el dividendo... pero si miras toda la pelicula viene de 8€ en el 2000, y antes de rebajar el diviendo daba cerca de 15% sólo en divs, ahora solo el 4.

Y es el Estado ( 5 puntos a favor) Italiano (15 en contra ). xD

Ahora, como logotipo, como el de ENI, ninguno...


----------



## Interesado (1 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Lucarrrrr, has visto a ENEL?...
> 
> Que tener de esas es como tener un 25% de Endesa y la electricidad de los italianos...
> 
> ...



Yo conozco el sector eléctrico de bastante primera mano y, si bien me parece un sector de los más interesantes a largo (por la subida de precios energéticos), lo que es la compra de ENDESA por ENEL no me mola nada.

Los italianos están intentando rentabilizar al máximo la adquisición a base de reducir inversiones (en ENDESA) y prejubilaciones, además de que por el momento parece que no tienen una idea clara de que hacer con la empresa.

Se dice que quieren "ENELizar" ENDESA (aunque no hay nada claro), lo cual es una burrada a nivel técnico porque las redes de ambas empresas no tienen nada que ver (aparte de joder a las empresas locales auxiliares de las eléctricas, por la política de adquisición pro-italiana que caracteriza a ENEL).

Vaya que para ENDESA no pinta demasiado bien la cosa y para ENEL, si conocerla demasiado a fondo, te puedo decir que es de las eléctricas con peor fama de Europa.



mixtables dijo:


> Oyesssss si vais a entrar cortos en GAS avisarme que entro más abaixo...



No, la idea es entrar largo. De hecho ya puse una estrategia larga la semana pasada que, de haberme dejado las criterias, hubiera sido una buena jugada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

Hello foro! 

Hoy nos hemos parado en el 61.8% de la bajada de la (supuesta) subonda5 de 1 de C... 10774-10047

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues ahora que comentas esto, tengo pensado ir largo en GAS ABG y NHH y curiosamente tienen muy poco volumen...



Estudialo bien, estamos en una subida fuerte, hoy muchos valores tendrán volumen bajo, los que lo tengan más alto y suban muy fuerte no son recomendables para estar dentro más allá de hoy.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hello foro!
> 
> Hoy nos hemos parado en el 61.8% de la bajada de la (supuesta) subonda5 de 1 de C... 10774-10047
> 
> Saludos...



Pero no nos dejes así cuéntanos como acaba el culebrón


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estudialo bien, estamos en una subida fuerte, hoy muchos valores tendrán volumen bajo, los que lo tengan más alto y suban muy fuerte no son recomendables para estar dentro más allá de hoy.



Intradía antes de cierre o vender mañana, todo con SL y SP si se mueve a mi favor.


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

Luca BTO ahora mismo esta jugando con la MM200 en 15 minutos, si la pasa puede irse lejos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Luca BTO ahora mismo esta jugando con la MM200 en 15 minutos, si la pasa puede irse lejos.



Debería de haber tocado 7,50, si rompe la MM200 puede ir a 8,00, a ver si me resuelve la semana...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pero no nos dejes así cuéntanos como acaba el culebrón



Hace unos días puse un recuento, en el que el 10774 era el final de Onda4, bajamos hasta los 10047 y lo identifiqué como la subonda1 de 5, y hoy hemos subido hasta el 10500 que es el 61.8% de toda esa bajada, y que correspondería a la subonda2 de 5. Si es acertado el conteo, no deberíamos pasar del 10774 (regla 2 de Elliot, la subonda2 nunca puede rebasar el comienzo de la 1) y el 61.8% sería un buen punto para girarse. 

Saludos...

Pd: Puntos importantes: fibo50% 10410 y fibo38,2% 10325


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hace unos días puse un recuento, en el que el 10774 era el final de Onda4, bajamos hasta los 10047 y lo identifiqué como la subonda1 de 5, y hoy hemos subido hasta el 10500 que es el 61.8% de toda esa bajada, y que correspondería a la subonda2 de 5. Si es acertado el conteo, no deberíamos pasar del 10774 (regla 2 de Elliot, la subonda2 nunca puede rebasar el comienzo de la 1) y el 61.8% sería un buen punto para girarse.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Pd: Puntos importantes: fibo50% 10410 y fibo38,2% 10325



Gracias LCASC.

Entonces tu apuestas por batacazo si se cierra el GAP.

Yo pensaba que el rally terminaría en 10850, tu propones 10774, tendré en cuenta mejor este maximo.

Saludos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias LCASC.
> 
> Entonces tu apuestas por batacazo si se cierra el GAP.
> 
> ...



NHH...
*
Price/Sales 0.4x 
Price/Book 0.4x *
Price/Cash Flow 10.6x


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo conozco el sector eléctrico de bastante primera mano y, si bien me parece un sector de los más interesantes a largo (por la subida de precios energéticos), lo que es la compra de ENDESA por ENEL no me mola nada.
> 
> Los italianos están intentando rentabilizar al máximo la adquisición a base de reducir inversiones (en ENDESA) y prejubilaciones, además de que por el momento parece que no tienen una idea clara de que hacer con la empresa.
> 
> ...



Yo llego las GAS a 13.3€, pero por eso os decía que si vais a entrar cortos, avisarme que os las vendo y compramos más abaixo... por eso lo decía...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> NHH...
> *
> Price/Sales 0.4x
> Price/Book 0.4x *
> Price/Cash Flow 10.6x



Triene un problema y es que el book value es casi todo ladrillo...

Por lo que yo lo veo más el P/B en 1.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo llego las GAS a 13.3€, pero por eso os decía que si vais a entrar cortos, avisarme que os las vendo y compramos más abaixo... por eso lo decía...



Tienes que operar con CFD, les sacarías 20 cents...


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

¿Alguno de los fundamentalistas me podría analizar Danone? es curiosidad y no afectará mi trading, pero parece que las empresas de alimentación son una buena baza en esta época para largos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Triene un problema y es que el book value es casi todo ladrillo...
> 
> Por lo que yo lo veo más el P/B en 1.



El tema de NHH, es que está palmando pasta, aunque no excesivamente, fijáte sobre todo en cuatrimestres...

NH HOTELES SA (NHH:SM): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek

Nunca antes había tenido pérdidas. Y hay que tener en cuenta que estamos en precios del 98. Nunca, en la historia de ninguna burbuja, el precio de los bienes han retrocedido una década.... Por ejemplo:

Ni MSFT ni AAPL, volvieron a precios de los 80 después de las punto.com. Lo que ocurre después del estallido de la burbuja, es que hay precios absurdamente ridiculos.


Y, si bien es cierto que mucho de su valor en libros viene del ladrillo, 75%, el valor en libros sería de 8€ por acción, por lo que estás comprando con un descuento del 60%.

Y tienen buenos hoteles, en buenas zonas, + sotogrande + gestión hesperia.

Yo creo que eso es lo cojonudo de la bolsa, que es mucho más flexible que el no mercado iberico.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Alguno de los fundamentalistas me podría analizar Danone? es curiosidad y no afectará mi trading, pero parece que las empresas de alimentación son una buena baza en esta época para largos.



Puedes meter en la play Unillever y Diageo? ya están empezando a amortizar las implantaciones de SAP...


Para hacerte el análisis tenemos que bajarnos las cuentas anuales de 4 ejecicios divididas en los Qx y sacar ratios.. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Aquí algo hay, lo miro y te digo.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=BN:FP


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Alguno de los fundamentalistas me podría analizar Danone? es curiosidad y no afectará mi trading, pero parece que las empresas de alimentación son una buena baza en esta época para largos.



Esa empresa la recomendé yo a un amigo mio, y desde entonces ha subido un 30%.

Ahora bien, entre danone y nestlé, acabó comprando nestlé. Y al final las dos lo han hecho más o menos igual.

Valores de DANONE:

P/B: 2.61	
P/S: 1.73
P/E:15.3
Net profit margin: 7.62% (TTM)
13% Last Quarter

Bastante carilla para entrar... aunque en línea con el resto de alimentarias. Yo creo que están descontando la subida de precios alimentarios...

Nestlé

Price/Earnings 11.1x 
Price/Sales 1.8x 
Price/Book 3.9x 
Price/Cash Flow 11.0x

Al final trinco de estas a 28 pavos por acción. Yo esperaría una corrección para entrar en ellas porque están caras de cojones las 2. Otro de los motivos por las que las vi bien en su momento es que las nestlé cotizan en francos suizos por lo que éstás diversificando el riesgo divisa...


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puedes meter en la play Unillever y Diageo? ya están empezando a amortizar las implantaciones de SAP...
> 
> Para hacerte el análisis tenemos que bajarnos las cuentas anuales de 4 ejecicios divididas en los Qx y sacar ratios.. XD



Parece que Unilever sigue bastante a los índices y lo debería hacer igual que el Stoxx durante los próximos días, aunque estará alcista hasta la semana que viene donde podría hacer un máximo.

Está alcista y en este mismo momento en un buen lugar donde ponerse largos, que es la MM20 en diario, aunque este mes será bueno para ella y podría subir alrededor de un 9%.

La otra no la tengo, a ver si puedo bajarla y la analizo.

Por cierto, creo que se podría automatizar bastante el tema de analizar fundamentales con un programa, siempre que sea posible bajarse datos automáticamente, aunque esta cuestión siempre se puede resolver de distintas formas para cada mercado.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Mar 2010)

Buenos dias
Abierto largo de ibex en 10437

A ver si pego la primera palmada del año,que ya me esta durando mucho la racha...


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Mar 2010)

Ahora toca lateral hasta las 14.30

-INGRESOS Y GASTOS PERSONALES de enero. 

INGRESOS: 
Dato previo: +0,4%. Previsión: +0,4%. 

GASTOS: 
Dato previo: +0,1%. Previsión: N/A%. 

PCE SUBYACENTE: 
Dato previo: +0,1%. Previsión: 0,0%. 


y a las 16.00

- ISM DE MANUFACTURAS de febrero. 

Dato previo: 58,4. Previsión: 57,5. 


Viendo como están saliendo las datos macro últimamente será una buena oportunidad entrar largos en la corrección.


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Al final trinco de estas a 28 pavos por acción. Yo esperaría una corrección para entrar en ellas porque están caras de cojones las 2. Otro de los motivos por las que las vi bien en su momento es que las nestlé cotizan en francos suizos por lo que éstás diversificando el riesgo divisa...



Bueno, estos dias por técnico pinta muy bien y por eso entré, pero tampoco la voy a mantener mucho tiempo, solo lo normal en mi que son 1 o 2 semanas como mucho.


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2010)

Yo he cerrado el largo mini en 10480 (comprado el viernes en 10160) y las MTS en 28.45 (compradas en 27.38). 

Hoy miraré los toros desde la barrera, quizás si veo algún movimiento interesante vuelvo a la carga.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

Enel S.p.A. - Google Finance

Mulder, tu esta como la ves?


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

Atención... Atención...



parece que en criteria hay recogida de beneficios... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Enel S.p.A. - Google Finance
> 
> Mulder, tu esta como la ves?



La veo muy lateral, ahora mismo alcista, pero están soltando papelitos y vendiendo cada vez que sube, se nota porque en cada subida que hace el volumen es alto, lo cual indica distribución, por supuesto el acumulación-distribución también indica soltada.

Aunque han soltado más de lo debido y a corto plazo podría subir, pero la dejaría estar un tiempo hasta que demuestre que tiene verdaderas ganas de ello.


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2010)

pfuá... buenos días, hoy con las sábanas pegadas (en nuestra majestuosa y canitrónica comunidad de "Andasulía" hoy es festivo).

me he perdido la apertura, el gap... me he perdido hasta la vergüenza, vamos :XX:

a ver si puedo hacer algo de tradeo intradía, al menos para aparentar que soy un inversóh serioh. ::


----------



## Interesado (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder, ¿cómo ves de bajista a CRI?

Comentaste la semana pasada que estaba pasando a bajista, teniendo en cuenta que el panorama es alcista para esta semana ¿cuánto recorrido le ves a la bajada? 

¿Para quedarse en la zona de 3.2-3.3 (MM20/MM50 diario)? ¿para bajar a 3.1x? ¿para hacer el swing completo e irse a mínimos?

Gracias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Parece que nos vamos a cerrar gaps...

Mulder, a parte de los dato de mixtables, he mirado los resultados y son muy buenos, mejor de lo esperados, mejoran en % de ventas, beneficio bruto y neto, es normal por fundamentales que suba como un cohete.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Nos estamos desinflando... Qué aburrimiento de BTO....


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nos estamos desinflando... Qué aburrimiento de BTO....




el chulibex pasó a la historia hamijo... 8:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> el chulibex pasó a la historia hamijo... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



TIempo al tiempo.. las BTO están con SP no se preocupe ustec 

Por cierto, dan ganas de darle caña a cri....::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Guano express inminente para cerrar el gap....


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Guano express inminente para cerrar el gap....



Creo que hoy a los largos les van a dar un poco hasta la apertura de los gringos, hoy es dia para estar largos pero aprovechando el gap de apertura, por eso el momento adecuado de entrar era el viernes pasado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que hoy a los largos les van a dar un poco hasta la apertura de los gringos, hoy es dia para estar largos pero aprovechando el gap de apertura, por eso el momento adecuado de entrar era el viernes pasado.



Parece que han tomado el 10366 por bueno.

Yo estoy esperando que abg cierre el gap para pillarlas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Tonuel, unos largos en BBVA y SAN? no te creas que es mala opción


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> TIempo al tiempo.. las BTO están con SP no se preocupe ustec
> 
> Por cierto, dan ganas de darle caña a cri....::




El último tren salió esta mañana... :fiufiu:




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel, unos largos en BBVA y SAN? no te creas que es mala opción




¿estás de coña...? :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Interesado (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> TIempo al tiempo.. las BTO están con SP no se preocupe ustec
> 
> Por cierto, dan ganas de darle caña a cri....::



Déle, déle... aproveche ahora que está suavita.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

GAP cerrado en ABG pero no tengo 0_0 de ponerme largo....XDDD:..


A ver si llegamos al nivel de LCASC.

EL stop de BTO saltó, lo tenía a 7,40


EDIT

Gap cerrado y nivel LCASC casi casi tocado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Qué hijos de la garandísima troya!!! ya están subiendo a ABG..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Bueno, batman ha venido para comer, si lo despachamos pronto para el café volvemos a subir.

Mulder repasa la play que tenemos cambio de tendencia a 5 días, esta bajada tiene ángulos muy fuertes.


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Déle, déle... aproveche ahora que está suavita.




¿Al final... el apretón de criteria le llegó al pantalón...? 8:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Unos cortos en TL5? está aguantando el temporal, tiene que corregir par cerrar gap.


----------



## Interesado (1 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Al final... el apretón de criteria le llegó al pantalón...? 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos ienso:



No, Mulder comentó que tenía que ponerse bajista para esta semana así que aguanté el tirón. 

No le negaré que a primera hora me ha dado algún sobresalto, pero ya llegados a este punto... difícil lo tenía para echarme atrás.

Lo que no tengo claro aún es sí pegar la espantada nada más se ponga un poco verde el marcador o buscarle más recorrido. 

El Koncorde indica entrada masiva de gacelas en la última parte del movimiento y ligeras ventas de leoncios (en parte entré por eso), así que tendría sentido una bajada de mayor calado. Especialmente teniendo en cuenta lo sensibles que va a estar el bancario esta semana con el tema griego.


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> No, Mulder comentó que tenía que ponerse bajista para esta semana así que aguanté el tirón.
> 
> No le negaré que a primera hora me ha dado algún sobresalto, pero ya llegados a este punto... difícil lo tenía para echarme atrás.
> 
> ...



:no:


Mejor soltarlas a 2 euros o menos...



Saludos 8:


----------



## Interesado (1 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> Mejor soltarlas a 2 euros o menos...
> ...



Jeje, visto el éxito con que llegue a 3.18 en un par de días creo que me doy más que satisfecho. :rolleye:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

K-V Pharmaceutical Company - Google Finance

Mulder, pasa a esta por la play, a ver que sale...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

mixtables vamos a mirar un valor USA que mueva cobre y nos ponemos el foro entero largo en él que esta semana va a dar plusvalía.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

cobre¿?, que produzca, que manipule o que venda?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Listado... la que mas se mueve es una del nasdaq

Ya sabían el terremoto o que ¿?

copper - Google Finance Search


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

Hola chic@s ya vuelvo a estar por aquí... 

El final de la subonda5 y por tanto final de la Onda1 de C la estimo o en el 947x fibo50% o en el 881x fibo61,8%

Saludos...

PD: También será en 5 ondas, y por ahora "solo" vamos por la primera...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

Ivanhoe Mines, Ltd. - Google Finance

P/B: de 20 y P/S de 2000


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: También será en 5 ondas, y por ahora *"sólo" vamos por la primera*...




:XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> cobre¿?, que produzca, que manipule o que venda?



QUe tenga stock, esta me mola de momento:

Jiangxi Copper Company Limited - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



"solo" vamos por la primera de la primera de cinco... :fiufiu:

Vendido uno de los minis a 10300 (desde 10460) ... a ver si vuelve a subir a 10330...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder tu que controlas el DAX, se está comportado bien algún valor que mueva cobre?


----------



## Catacrack (1 Mar 2010)

No podia seguir el mercado y deje unas ordenes mas o menos para cuando cerraran el GAP con poca confianza de que se materializasen, ahora estoy largo y en rojo.


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> "solo" vamos por la primera de la primera de cinco... :fiufiu:



y yo con estos pelos... )


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Mar 2010)

`__´! las putas Arias casi en los 3$, no tengo suerte en esto de la bolsa...

Joder...


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

Para los que preguntaban antes por CRI, parece que hoy tiene cambio de tendencia y hará un máximo importante, de momento está lateral pero si pierde el 3.3204 (como parece que va a ocurrir) bajará, aunque aun se encontrará con más obstáculos en forma de medias.

Ahora mismo está lateral, pero ojo que están acumulándola, compran mientras baja (tampoco demasiado), a pesar de ello debe hacer un mínimo el dia 4 o siguientes pero podría no hacerlo muy lejos.


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> `__´! las putas Arias casi en los 3$, no tengo suerte en esto de la bolsa...
> 
> Joder...



¿Despues de todo lo que pasamos las vendiste? No me esperaba esto de ti :´(


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder tu que controlas el DAX, se está comportado bien algún valor que mueva cobre?



No lo controlo tanto como para saber cual de sus componentes es una minera de cobre, además lo que yo controlo son las que están en el EuroStoxx 50, del resto se poco.

A ver si encuentro algo.


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para los que preguntaban antes por CRI, parece que hoy tiene cambio de tendencia y *hará un máximo importante*, de momento está lateral pero si pierde el 3.3204 (como parece que va a ocurrir) bajará, aunque aun se encontrará con más obstáculos en forma de medias.
> 
> Ahora mismo está lateral, pero ojo que están acumulándola, compran mientras baja (tampoco demasiado), a pesar de ello debe hacer un mínimo el dia 4 o siguientes pero podría no hacerlo muy lejos.




¿los *3,419 *de primera hora no le parece un máximo importante...? :



Saludos :X


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

De momento la mejor esta: Southern Copper Corporation (USA) - Google Finance

Y esta: http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:FCX


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Despues de todo lo que pasamos las vendiste? No me esperaba esto de ti :´(



El puñal que me acabas de clavar no podría estar más oxidado ¿no?. Gracias...


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> K-V Pharmaceutical Company - Google Finance
> 
> Mulder, pasa a esta por la play, a ver que sale...



La próxima vez pásame el link de Yahoo Finance que es con lo que trabajo yo 

En Yahoo Finance se llama KV-A

El caso es que ahora está algo lateral pero alcista y parece que está en proceso de distribución, aunque hoy debería subir porque tiene cambio de tendencia, pero aun podría hacer un mínimo antes de arrancar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El puñal que me acabas de clavar no podría estar más oxidado ¿no?. Gracias...



Pisha, no llores tanto, coge tu dinero y compra acciones de minas de cobre, algo recuperarás.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> `__´! las putas Arias casi en los 3$, no tengo suerte en esto de la bolsa...
> 
> Joder...



...con un volumen de 200


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿los *3,419 *de primera hora no le parece un máximo importante...? :



Es muy probable que sea ese, pero cuando se acabe la sesión lo confirmaremos ¿ok?


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Hoy puede ser un buen momento para descargar las ARIAd, ahora si que tenemos confirmado el nuevo ofrecimiento.

Enhorabuena a los que han tenido el valor de mantener, pronto veremos resultados en la nueva inversión de DP HF.

ARRIBA! ARRIBA! ANDALE!!!!-ANDALE!!!

XD


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2010)

Esto me huele a subida en PM y caída de roma durante la sesión, esperemos que no.


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El puñal que me acabas de clavar no podría estar más oxidado ¿no?. Gracias...



La mayoría de los que están aquí tiene el defecto de no tener paciencia hasta conseguir plusvalías pero creo que tu tienes el problema contrario, mantienes contra viento y marea.

No se a que nivel compraste, pero si medio foro ha salido ya, aprovecha para largarte en cuanto puedas.

De todas formas veo a Aria alcista hasta el dia 12 con algún tropiezo leve entre medio.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Las acciones de las mineras subían después de que los precios del cobre aumentaran tras problemas en el suministro por el fuerte sismo en Chile.

Antofagasta, BHP Billiton, Fresnillo, Kazakhmys y Rio Tinto subían entre un 1,9 y un 4 por ciento.


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El puñal que me acabas de clavar no podría estar más oxidado ¿no?. Gracias...



No socio, no quería hacer leña, pero me extrañó, cuando se salieron los MM del hilo sólo contaba contigo, ya veo que me quedé sólo.

De todos modos, si te saliste fue por alguna razón, supongo que estarás haciendo plusvalías por otro lado.

Un saludo y ánimo.


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

Es necesario cerrar por encima de los 2.80USD para confirmar la entrada de nuevo dinero en la acción.


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

Vamos animando el PM de NVAX, ahí van las 200accs a 2.30USD XDDDDDD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

En relación a un post que puso carloszorro con que esta corrección ABC seria la onda2 de largo plazo y luego vendrá una fuerte alcista (Onda3 de largo plazo) y el post de Carvil de Robert Prechter...

Este es el gráfico al que yo llamo "Apocalipsis" :´( y que viene a contestar una pregunta que macpinty hacía esta mañana...

_Los que seguís el mercado con atención por análisis técnico e incluso por Elliott ¿a que conclusiones habeis llegado tratando de unir los principios mas burbujistas tipo SNB o foreros destacados como juancarlosb que realmente presentan un futuro más que negro con cierto optimismo bursatil o al menos la idea de que el mercado vá por su lado y una debacle económica en hispanistan o incluso a nivel zona euro no tendría por qué llevar aparejado un Crash bursatil ? Incluso algún conocido gestor de fondos español habla de una decada de oro para la renta variable ( se entiende que en posición larga.)
Que opináis al respecto y cual es la visión mayoritaria del foro a medio/largo plazo? Va aparajeda la crisis que se avecina a un irremisible crash ?
_
Si este recuento es correcto (y deseo que no lo sea), la caida desde máximos a marzo del año pasado, seria una simple Onda1 de A, y estaríamos corrigiendo la subida desde el año 1932... donde el dow llegó a estar a 40,6 puntos... : este superrebote seria la onda2 y ahora estaríamos comenzado la 3...







Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

<table class="malt" style="margin-top: 0pt;" width="100%" cellpadding="0"><tbody><tr><td class="maltimg"> 
</td> <td style="padding: 0pt; font-size: 100%;" valign="top"> 
* ARIAD Receives Orphan Drug Designations for AP23573 in the Treatment of Both Soft-Tissue and Bone Sarcomas.
*

*  Business Wire  | August 18, 2005 * | COPYRIGHT 2009 Business Wire. </td></tr></tbody></table><div'; if(surrdiv.length="">

CAMBRIDGE, Mass. -- ARIAD Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (Nasdaq: ARIA) today announced that AP23573, its novel mTOR inhibitor, has been designated an orphan drug by the United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for the treatment of both soft-tissue and bone sarcomas. 
"In the absence of any effective treatments for advanced soft-tissue sarcomas or refractory bone sarcomas that have spread, the orphan drug designations for AP23573 provided by the FDA should help us address this unmet medical need more effectively," said Harvey J. Berger, M.D., chairman and chief executive…


</div';><table id="historical_price" class="gf-table"><tbody><tr><td class="lm">Aug 31, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">1.90 </td><td class="rgt">1.95 </td><td class="rgt">1.48 </td><td class="rgt">1.51 </td><td class="rgt rm">6,799,000 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 30, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">2.39 </td><td class="rgt">2.56 </td><td class="rgt">1.90 </td><td class="rgt">1.98 </td><td class="rgt rm">14,250,800 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 29, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">1.41 </td><td class="rgt">2.35 </td><td class="rgt">1.38 </td><td class="rgt">2.28 </td><td class="rgt rm">14,576,900 CURIOSO EN VOL UN DÍA ANTES DEL SPIKE
</td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 26, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">1.28 </td><td class="rgt">1.35 </td><td class="rgt">1.20 </td><td class="rgt">1.34 </td><td class="rgt rm">2,068,000 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 25, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">1.25 </td><td class="rgt">1.43 </td><td class="rgt">1.18 </td><td class="rgt">1.22 </td><td class="rgt rm">10,305,600 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 24, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.97 </td><td class="rgt">0.98 </td><td class="rgt">0.89 </td><td class="rgt">0.95 </td><td class="rgt rm">370,300 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 23, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.99 </td><td class="rgt">0.99 </td><td class="rgt">0.95 </td><td class="rgt">0.98 </td><td class="rgt rm">208,400 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 22, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.89 </td><td class="rgt">0.98 </td><td class="rgt">0.89 </td><td class="rgt">0.98 </td><td class="rgt rm">189,700 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 19, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.95 </td><td class="rgt">0.95 </td><td class="rgt">0.88 </td><td class="rgt">0.89 </td><td class="rgt rm">57,700 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 18, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">1.00 </td><td class="rgt">1.04 </td><td class="rgt">0.89 </td><td class="rgt">0.90 </td><td class="rgt rm">136,000 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 17, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.89 </td><td class="rgt">1.05 </td><td class="rgt">0.89 </td><td class="rgt">0.91 </td><td class="rgt rm">477,600 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 16, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.86 </td><td class="rgt">0.91 </td><td class="rgt">0.83 </td><td class="rgt">0.88 </td><td class="rgt rm">295,600 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 15, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.92 </td><td class="rgt">0.92 </td><td class="rgt">0.86 </td><td class="rgt">0.87 </td><td class="rgt rm">108,600 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 12, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.98 </td><td class="rgt">0.98 </td><td class="rgt">0.84 </td><td class="rgt">0.92 </td><td class="rgt rm">364,100 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 11, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.70 </td><td class="rgt">0.91 </td><td class="rgt">0.70 </td><td class="rgt">0.87 </td><td class="rgt rm">613,700 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 10, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.87 </td><td class="rgt">0.87 </td><td class="rgt">0.73 </td><td class="rgt">0.74 </td><td class="rgt rm">1,008,000 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 9, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.90 </td><td class="rgt">0.95 </td><td class="rgt">0.85 </td><td class="rgt">0.87 </td><td class="rgt rm">190,500 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 8, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.98 </td><td class="rgt">0.98 </td><td class="rgt">0.90 </td><td class="rgt">0.91 </td><td class="rgt rm">496,700 </td></tr><tr> <td class="lm">Aug 5, 2005 </td><td class="rgt">0.94 </td><td class="rgt">0.97 </td><td class="rgt">0.93 </td><td class="rgt">0.97 </td><td class="rgt rm">182,800 </td></tr></tbody></table>
<div'; if(surrdiv.length="">
</div';>


----------



## Interesado (1 Mar 2010)

Sobre el escenario alcista del IBEX, tengamos en cuenta que con el subidón de esta mañana nos hemos dado un buen cabezazo contra la directriz de toda la bajada.







Ante todo prudencia porque cualquier noticia nos podría hacer salir disparados para cualquiera de los dos lados (aunque después de la última subida, parece más lógico que la próxima noticia sea para bajar).


----------



## Interesado (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En relación a un post que puso carloszorro con que esta corrección ABC seria la onda2 de largo plazo y luego vendrá una fuerte alcista (Onda3 de largo plazo) y el post de Carvil de Robert Prechter...
> 
> Este es el gráfico al que yo llamo "Apocalipsis" :´( y que viene a contestar una pregunta que macpinty hacía esta mañana...
> 
> ...



Pregunta desde la ignorancia sobre el tema:

¿Para hacer análisis a tan largo plazo, no tendrías que tener en cuenta la inflación, o referenciar el índice a onzas de oro o algo así?


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Mar 2010)

Pyn sorry :ouch:, es que parece que tengo mala suerte... algún día me tocará acertar.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

Wataru, no hay que lamentarse... si van en serio, hoy tienen que negociar al menos 10Millones de accs y mantener la demanda, la compra de 240k acciones de hace 4 días a 2.42USD ... deberían de investigarla. jajajaja!!!

XD


----------



## no_loko (1 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pyn sorry :ouch:, es que parece que tengo mala suerte... algún día me tocará acertar.
> 
> Un saludo



ARIA sigue cotizando hoy, mañana, todos los días... Puedes entrar en cualquier momento si realmente piensas que va a subir. Las vendiste a 2,5x. Hoy es posoble que puedas entrar en 2,6x o 2,7x o incluso más abajo en proximos días. No es ningún drama perderse parte de la subida si es que realmente va a seguir subiendo y estás seguro de ello. Yo como dije dias atrás espero que se acerque o sobrepase los 4 USD. No tengo prisa en venderlas antes. Y si me equivoco....c´est la vie!

Un saludo.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2010)

Creo que nadie lo ha puesto.

Dato de las 14:30 (Cárpatos):



> Gastos personales en EEUU de enero quedan en +0,5 %, una décima más de lo esperado. Además el dato del mes anterior se revisa al alza de +0,2 a +0,3 %.
> 
> Los ingresos personales suben 0,1 %, peor de lo esperado que era +0,4 %.
> 
> El PCE Core Index que es el verdadero indicador que usa la FED para medir la inflación, por encima incluso del propio IPC, queda sin cambios que era lo esperado, lo que lleva a una interanual de +1,4 % frente al +1,5 % de diciembre, es decir que del lado de la inflación tranquilidad total.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En relación a un post que puso carloszorro con que esta corrección ABC seria la onda2 de largo plazo y luego vendrá una fuerte alcista (Onda3 de largo plazo) y el post de Carvil de Robert Prechter...
> 
> Este es el gráfico al que yo llamo "Apocalipsis" :´( y que viene a contestar una pregunta que macpinty hacía esta mañana...
> 
> ...



Entonces lo mas probable es que intenten manipular con estancamiento y fuerte inflación, tipos de interés cero durante mucho tiempo para evitar el crash, con suerte que se vuelva a repetir esto:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

Carloszorro, la verdad es que estos temas se me escapan... a lo mejor sería bueno que lo analizáseis gente como tú, Hugolp, Starkiller, Monster, etc... pero si el mejor de los casos son 20 AÑOS de lateral... ::

Interesado, lo único que hago es recontar una gráfica, me da igual el plazo temporal, el grafo da lo mismo. Lo único que hago es ponerla en escala logarítmica, porque sinó sería intratable juntar valores de 40 y de 14000 :56:
Si alguien me pasa una gráfica del dow teniendo en cuenta la inflación o referenciada al valor del oro la reconteo... 

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2010)

Curioso esto que comentais de largo plazo, ya van varias personas que me comentan a la hora del café:

"oye tú que estás con esto de la bolsa, quiero meter X a largo plazo que ahora está barato no?"

Incluso mi hermano quiere meter 9k en un ETF vinculado al eurostoxxx50 buscando poco riesgo, pero para largo plazo 15-20 años de cara a la jubilación...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Carloszorro, la verdad es que estos temas se me escapan... a lo mejor sería bueno que lo analizáseis gente como tú, Hugolp, Starkiller, Monster, etc... pero si el mejor de los casos son 20 AÑOS de lateral... ::
> 
> Interesado, lo único que hago es recontar una gráfica, me da igual el plazo temporal, el grafo da lo mismo. Lo único que hago es ponerla en escala logarítmica, porque sinó sería intratable juntar valores de 40 y de 14000 :56:
> Si alguien me pasa una gráfica del dow teniendo en cuenta la inflación o referenciada al valor del oro la reconteo...
> ...



En el proreal, puedes meter el relative price, y divir todo el dow por el futuro de la onza del oro, pero creo que como mucho dura 30 años.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Carloszorro, la verdad es que estos temas se me escapan... a lo mejor sería bueno que lo analizáseis gente como tú, Hugolp, Starkiller, Monster, etc... pero si el mejor de los casos *son 20 AÑOS de lateral... ::*
> Interesado, lo único que hago es recontar una gráfica, me da igual el plazo temporal, el grafo da lo mismo. Lo único que hago es ponerla en escala logarítmica, porque sinó sería intratable juntar valores de 40 y de 14000 :56:
> Si alguien me pasa una gráfica del dow teniendo en cuenta la inflación o referenciada al valor del oro la reconteo...
> 
> Saludos...



En ese caso, podríamos llevar en lateral desde 1998, en muchos valores, sólo que tenemos valores a precios de ese áño, pero con unidades unitarias con la mitad de valor, esto es, el doble de baratas...


----------



## carloszorro (1 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> En ese caso, podríamos llevar en lateral desde 1998, en muchos valores, sólo que tenemos valores a precios de ese áño, pero con unidades unitarias con la mitad de valor, esto es, el doble de baratas...



Tienes que tener en cuenta que buena parte de la subida de las bolsas ha sido artificial, quiero decir que buena parte del crecimiento económico ha sido virtual, a crédito...

Creo que lo que está compensando el declive occidental es el fuerte crecimiento de los paises emergentes

La purga podria venir en forma lateral, con tipos tan bajos es muy dificil un crash, no me extrañaría ver un enorme canal lateral durante varios años, con los leoncios vendiendo en la parte alta del canal


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Curioso esto que comentais de largo plazo, ya van varias personas que me comentan a la hora del café:
> 
> "oye tú que estás con esto de la bolsa, quiero meter X a largo plazo que ahora está barato no?"
> 
> Incluso mi hermano quiere meter 9k en un ETF vinculado al eurostoxxx50 buscando poco riesgo, pero para largo plazo 15-20 años de cara a la jubilación...




Posiblemente sea de las mejores inversiones, ya que, los indices son los que NUNCA BAJAN, que para eso quitan las peores y ponen las mejores...

LXX.PA

Es de SG, y además apalancado :cook:


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que los gringos ya empiezan a empujar.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2010)

Prudential confirma la compra de AIA a AIG por 35.500 millones de dólares - 1/03/10 - 1947365 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

Atentos que el S&P acaba de llegar a 1112.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que los gringos ya empiezan a empujar.



Yo me he puesto larga con un mini-ibex, por si acaso...


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Atentos que el S&P acaba de llegar a 1112.



Buenas tardes a todos !!!

Me acabo de incorporar, ese 1112, qué señala? Proyección hacia los 1120 o media vuelta y abajo? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

Corto en Ibex 10415, SL 10445...

el 10412 es el fibo50%...

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, gracioso lo de los índices tan "alcistas", con el €/$ despeñándose...


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos !!!
> 
> Me acabo de incorporar, ese 1112, qué señala? Proyección hacia los 1120 o media vuelta y abajo? :



Proyección hacia 1120.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en Ibex 10415, SL 10445...
> 
> el 10412 es el fibo50%...
> 
> ...



Una pregunta desde mi ignorancia.

si el 10412 del ibex es el fibo50%,
pero todas las bolsas al final están relacionadas entre sí (si los americanos suben europa sube también, etc.)
¿en cuál tenemos que fijarnos? Porque me imagino que los fibos de todas las bolsas no coincidirán entre sí...

esta duda me corroe hace tiempo.


----------



## kokaine (1 Mar 2010)

pues para mi que el S&P se va a girar sobre los 1104. Si es que no lo lo esta haciendo ya.


----------



## Catacrack (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder vs LCASC

Yo como soy un cagado desago 1/2 posicion.


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *Corto en Ibex 10415, SL 10445...
> 
> el 10412 es el fibo50%...*
> 
> ...





Mulder dijo:


> *Proyección hacia 1120*.




Hombre!!!!!!! No me hagáis esto, mamoncetes. Anda, poneros de acuerdo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

Offtopic total: :ouch:

Alguien sabe como se escuchan los mensajes de voz en un teléfono de ya.com?

ES QUE ME ESTOY VOLVIENDO LOCO!!!! No funciona ni un solo teléfono de ya.com!!! y hasta que no los borre no puedo llamar ni recibir llamadas...

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2010)

Por ahora minipunto para LCASC, menos mal que posteó primero y le metí un par de minis cortos en 10415.


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

El que manda siempre es el S&P, por otra parte ultimamente tenemos a las bolsas algo menos correlacionadas que de costumbre y eso puede hacer que lo yo digo y lo que dice LCASC sea lo correcto a la vez.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

Lo primero que no es uno vs el otro, más que nada porque ninguno ha puesto un timing...

Lo segundo, es que hemos bajado 40 puntos desde que lo he dicho... 

Lo tercero, pecata, los fibos son de cada índice, y por muy relacionados que estén, no son simultáneos, mira lo que le sacábamos al Dow hace 3 meses, y como estamos ahora...

Lo cuarto, atentos al € que se nos va por el barranquillo...

Lo quinto, desHago va con h catacrack! 

Saludos...


----------



## spheratu (1 Mar 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> La purga podria venir en forma lateral, con tipos tan bajos es muy dificil un crash, no me extrañaría ver un enorme canal lateral durante varios años, con los leoncios vendiendo en la parte alta del canal



Interesante opinión,aunque creo que SI puede haber un crash con tipos bajos. De hecho,ese crash marcaría el minimo del canal lateral...Puestos a hacer futurología barata,yo lo veo alrededor de 8000.
Y el canal lateral 8000-12000
Ojalá fuera así,sería facil ganar pasta! ::


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2010)

De Cárpatos (Mulder):



> Alcanzamos los 1.112. Recuerden que mientras los pequeños vendían asustados la semana pasada, los hedge acumularon, como comentamos durante la semana, posiciones en la zona de 1.085 y cercanías.
> 
> Ahora mismo se llega a su primer objetivo que era 1.112 donde hay intensas tomas de beneficios. No obstante muchos no han cerrado, o sólo lo han hecho parcialmente aspirando a llegar a la zona de 1.120-1.125.



...


Vaya!!! que en cualquier momento media vuelta y para arriba :-(


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2010)

Mucho ojo con esto

Tras Grecia y el euro, los inversores se preparan para la caída de la libra - 1/03/10 - 1948871 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mucho ojo con esto
> 
> Tras Grecia y el euro, los inversores se preparan para la caída de la libra - 1/03/10 - 1948871 - elEconomista.es



Confirmado que nos vamos a máximos


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mucho ojo con esto
> 
> Tras Grecia y el euro, los inversores se preparan para la caída de la libra - 1/03/10 - 1948871 - elEconomista.es



Madre mía, aquí no se libra ni el apuntador.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Madre mía, aquí no se libra ni el apuntador.



El oro si se libra, máximos históricos en euros y libras ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mucho ojo con esto
> 
> Tras Grecia y el euro, los inversores se preparan para la caída de la libra - 1/03/10 - 1948871 - elEconomista.es



Gordon Brown tiene que estar muy j0dido para hacerse fotos con ZP como hizo hace unas semanas ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

Nadie me va a contestar al off-topic.... :::56:

Rosonero, me saltó el stop protege-comisiones en 10410 y me he vuelto a poner corto más arriba en 10430... SL 10460

Saludos...

PD: Como el € no pare en 1.3444 caerán chuzos de punta...


----------



## kokaine (1 Mar 2010)

Como veis CRI, le tengo unos cortos en 3.322 y no se si aguantarla mas o largarla por si acaso.
Menos mal que con BBVA toi compensando y no pierdo pasta.

Alguna opinion??


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Como veis CRI, le tengo unos cortos en 3.322 y no se si aguantarla mas o largarla por si acaso.
> Menos mal que con BBVA toi compensando y no pierdo pasta.
> 
> Alguna opinion??



Nos hemos pasado la mañana opinando sobre CRI, así que haz el favor de leer las páginas atrasadas.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2010)

Las empresas de aerolíneas en USA está funcionando muy bien.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nadie me va a contestar al off-topic.... :::56:
> 
> Rosonero, me saltó el stop protege-comisiones en 10410 y me he vuelto a poner corto más arriba en 10430... SL 10460
> 
> ...



En esa zona hay muchas órdenes de compra preparadas, veremos si funcionan, no es mi caso, estoy fuera


----------



## kokaine (1 Mar 2010)

Juraria que las he leido, mirare las mas tempraneras a ver si me falta alguna.


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Offtopic total: :ouch:
> 
> Alguien sabe como se escuchan los mensajes de voz en un teléfono de ya.com?
> 
> ...





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nadie me va a contestar al off-topic.... :::56:




En temas de telefonía sólo puedo aconsejarte... que compres un iphone... 8:



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Juraria que las he leido, mirare las mas tempraneras a ver si me falta alguna.



aguanta hasta los 2 euros... no me seas cagón... 8:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## rosonero (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nadie me va a contestar al off-topic.... :::56:
> 
> Rosonero, me saltó el stop protege-comisiones en 10410 y me he vuelto a poner corto más arriba en 10430... SL 10460
> 
> ...



Sobre el off topic, ni idea :
Fuera en 10440 

Edito. al final ambos tendréis razón


----------



## tonuel (1 Mar 2010)

Los stops son de gacelas...







*sell & hold...*


así se fabrica el big money...







Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Mar 2010)

Corto S&P 1114.... glups!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Los stops son de gacelas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya te digo...hoy promedie con criteria,las tengo a 3.35 de media :XX:

Espero al ibex en 10550 para darle lo suyo.


----------



## kokaine (1 Mar 2010)

Ya me he leido las paginas tempraneras. 

Joder yo por las mañanas con el curro no puedo seguir la bolsa, un poco de intereconomia y alguna llamada a ING para pedir cotizaciones. Asi que hasta el mediodia no me pongo al tanto.

Las aguantare porque realmente les tengo muchas ganas a las CRI. Entre cuando salieron al mercado, en una epoca de ignorancia supina (tampoco es que ahora sepa mucho mas) a 5 eur, menos mal que las large en 4,5 o asi perdiendo pasta. El caixero que me las recomendo tenia 30 o 40k y ahi siguen, "al final siempre suben" me dice de vez en cuando jejeje

Asi que seria una gran ilusion hacer daño, jejejej


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya te digo...hoy promedie con criteria,las tengo a 3.35 de media :XX:
> 
> Espero al ibex en 10550 para darle lo suyo.



Y si esperas que llegue a 10550... ¿por qué no te pones largo? Así ganas cuando sube y cuando baja.

Bueno, ya me imagino la respuesta, que tu no tocas los largos ni con un palo...


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2010)

> Bueno, ya me imagino la respuesta, que tu no tocas los largos ni con un palo...



Largo estoy yo ahora mismo, y el palo creo que me lo van a dar a mí...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

DP! vaya viaje de ida/vuelta que ha dado NVAX...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Largo estoy yo ahora mismo, y el palo creo que me lo van a dar a mí...



Yo estoy larga (entrada en 10405) y me voy a quedar comprada para mañana... que sea lo que tenga que ser.


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

Los cocos están dentro de NVAX... y no preguntes lo evidente. XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y si esperas que llegue a 10550... ¿por qué no te pones largo? Así ganas cuando sube y cuando baja.
> 
> Bueno, ya me imagino la respuesta, que tu no tocas los largos ni con un palo...



Es que lo paso muy mal con los largos de verdad,voy a ponerme corto con un 25% del capital en 10550,otro 25% cuando el botas ronde los 10 euros,otro 25% si el ibex llega al 10750-10800 y el otro 25% esta por definir.
Tambien le voy a meter a TL5 cuando pase de los 10.
No tengo ahora casi tiempo para seguir esto como antes,se acabo el intradiar.
PD: Las criteria no las suelto hasta que esten a 2 euros jajajajaja
PD2: Si suben les metere mas cortos.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los cocos están dentro de NVAX... y no preguntes lo evidente. XD


----------



## Claca (1 Mar 2010)

Hola, 

Aunque no he podido seguir la sesión, he pillado un largo cuando ha ido ha cerrar el gap. El ibex no ha perdido los 10.300 que comentaba ayer, de momento seguimos alcistas.

Sobre el debate LCASC VS Mulder, yo creo que ambos tienen razón, simplemente los índices siguen un tempo diferente. El ibex subió más durante el rebote, es lógico, por lo tanto, que se tome un respiro mucho más bajista que el dow, que tiene los máximos muy cerca. A mí me cuadra perfectamente; en España estaríamos en caída libre si no fuera porque el resto de bolsas todavía aguantan el tipo. Con las subidas yankis el ibex aprovecha para consumir tiempo, de modo que el precio se mantiene estable y evita así en un futuro superar la zona comprendida entre los 10.800 y los 11.200, que de otro modo con un latigazo alcista del S&P o del Dow podrían superarse. De esta manera los americanos podrían volver a máximos y el ibex seguiría en zona de congestión, a la espera de que el resto del mundo tire de la cadena de nuevo. Estamos en una especie de limbo bolsístico, pero tonuels tranquilos, tarde o temprano acabaremos en el purgatorio. 

PD: Cada vez que veo las previsiones ondísticas de LCASC se me cae la baba y mi ratón se mueve impulsivamente hacia el "vender todo". Cuesta contenerse. Yo también soy de la opinión que perderemos los mínimos de marzo del 2009.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

Con esto de los cocos me mareáis porque para mi son como los leoncios...

Qué es evidente? que han distribuido? que se han puesto cortos? que quieren acumular barato y tiran la cot? entonces para que la suben en pm? (tu incluído XD)


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

Estamos en ello... XD


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Con esto de los cocos me mareáis porque para mi son como los leoncios...
> 
> Qué es evidente? que han distribuido? que se han puesto cortos? que quieren acumular barato y tiran la cot? entonces para que la suben en pm? (tu incluído XD)



Yo tampoco acabo de ver la diferencia entre los cocos y los leoncios.
Es que las metáforas me pueden. Soy más de llamar a las cosas por su nombre...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Estamos en ello... XD



quiero pillar 20k€ así que si me das alguna pista se agradece... lo de los 4 USD un poco lejos.. XD


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

Te la he bajado a 2.20USD.. ahora la estoy dejando respirar,,, en cuanto lleno los slots ... modo acumulación... he soltado en 2.32 y estoy recomprando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo tampoco acabo de ver la diferencia entre los cocos y los leoncios.
> Es que las metáforas me pueden. Soy más de llamar a las cosas por su nombre...



Cierto, con llamarlos malditos HDP creo que queda mucho más claro


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

Los cocos son los institucionales, es decir, los Goldman, JP Morgans, Citigroup, etc.

Los leoncios son los fondos, hedge funds, las aseguradoras que invierten en bolsa los planes de pensiones, los grandes accionistas de las empresas y los market makers, llamados comúnmente large traders.


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

Humm.. podemo acuñar un nuevo termino.. Yo soy un COCOWAWA XD


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

En el momento que las gacelas q han entrado hoy en 2.34 2.32 2.30 ... les dé por vender... nos vamos a los 2.17USD como MIN intradía.

No descarto q MR MM venga a barrer las posis ... esta semana hay muchas noticias. -eventos-


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha terminado con saldo positivo aunque han hecho pocos movimientos.

- Han mareado subiendo y bajando hasta un momento entre las 16:30 y las 17:00.
- A partir de ahí han comprado descaradamente en paquetes grandes.

No tengo datos de subasta ni siquiera filtrando en niveles normales, pero llevando el filtro al extremo se ve como han ido vendiendo muy poco hasta el final para comprar en subasta.

Para mañana parece que esperan seguir subiendo, deben estar ya posicionados porque no hay mucho movimiento, dejan que el mercado vaya a su favor simplemente y van vendiendo parte de la posición conforme se va llegando a ciertos niveles con beneficio.

Hoy su nivel preferido donde han deshecho varias veces posición estaba en el 10340, pero ahora mismo siguen largos esperando que se suba más.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En el momento que las gacelas q han entrado hoy en 2.34 2.32 2.30 ... les dé por vender... nos vamos a los 2.17USD como MIN intradía.
> 
> No descarto q MR MM venga a barrer las posis ... esta semana hay muchas noticias. -eventos-



Eso dicen, que marzo es el mes de esta pequeña, aunque la veo cara y con el tipo de cambio me la pueden meter... no han más que sacar noticias de que el euro se va a ir por la alcantarilla y después la libra, y eso asegura máximos históricos del EUR /USD:..

A 2,00 es su precio para que entren MM.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Mar 2010)

Coño, estoy por entrar en nvax...


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

Los cortos en NVAX, esperan una bajada en el PPS, algunos han comenzado a cerrar esta mañana, a la espera de un PR oficial, todo el hype de hoy, está montado alrededor de una web con información de la vacuna en México.


----------



## Hagen (1 Mar 2010)

Bolsas subiendo, petroleo bajando, euro bajando.... los tres pies al gato


----------



## kokaine (1 Mar 2010)

A los que pensais que se perderan los minimos de 2009, no creeis que un lateral de años, seria el equivalente a una bajada de esa magnitud ??


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

Luca, ya no voy a cargar+ ... espero q tengas algunas en 2.20USD


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Bolsas subiendo, petroleo bajando, euro bajando.... los tres pies al gato



mmmhhh, el euro está recuperando


----------



## kaxkamel (1 Mar 2010)

de aquí a fin de mes tendré 15.000 euros en efectivo para hacer algo. Y como tengo renta fija, unos pocos billetacos en el colchón y la despensa llena de latunes... ni sé ni puedo jugar a tiburón, seguir la bolsa y tal...
qué hago?
bolsa americana, europeda o hispanistaní?
me espero o compro algo.
en principio (y espero que en final) no tengo intención de moverlo en 5 años.
alguien habló de volkswagen.
matildes?
alguna gorda americana?
brasileira?
fondo bolsa noruega?

gracias por la atención
y si no es de recibo (alguno dirá que esto no es un consultorio y que el asesoramiento hay que pagarlo)... me auto-infrinjo un par de collejas


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> de aquí a fin de mes tendré 15.000 euros en efectivo para hacer algo. Y como tengo renta fija, unos pocos billetacos en el colchón y la despensa llena de latunes... ni sé ni puedo jugar a tiburón, seguir la bolsa y tal...
> *qué hago?*
> bolsa americana, europeda o hispanistaní?
> me espero o compro algo.
> ...



¿Seguirías lo que te dice un desconocido de internet jugándote tu dinero? Creo que lo mejor que puedes hacer es investigar por ti mismo. A mi no me gustó nunca que nadie administrara mi dinero.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> de aquí a fin de mes tendré 15.000 euros en efectivo para hacer algo. Y como tengo renta fija, unos pocos billetacos en el colchón y la despensa llena de latunes... ni sé ni puedo jugar a tiburón, seguir la bolsa y tal...
> qué hago?
> bolsa americana, europeda o hispanistaní?
> me espero o compro algo.
> ...



Lei en otro post que ibas a tener un tercer churumbel, creo...
Ahí vas a tener donde invertir hamijo. 

Y si con los latunes tienes también un buen arsenal de pañales:

don pepito te recomendará algun chicharro del Nasdaq
Tonuel te dirá que te pongas corto en Criteria
HL te recomendará cortos del botas (ni le menciones las VW)
Wataru la bolsa brasileña 
el rico heredero que busca novia aunque dice que las mujeres son malas, te dirá que compres matildes, que van p'arriba, y que aunque bajen a 2 EUR da lo mismo, cobrarás un suculento dividendo.
LCASC te hablará de ondas y subondas y pensarás que estás en una montaña rusa.
Mulder te echará las cartas mirando a la luna y te dirá que el jueves el IBEX hará un máximo de 10857, y lo mejor de todo es que acertará.

Tendrás una recomendación por cada forero. Y luego tú tendrás que elegir... eso sí, sin exigir responsabilidades en caso de bancarrota total.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2010)

Yo lo destinaría a un fondo que te de una rentabilidad fija. Como no le vas a prestar mucha atención, te despreocupas. Además la bolsa de aquí a uno o dos años dará menos rentabilidad.

Si optas por renta variable siempre en el sector americano, hispanístani ni tocarlo.


----------



## no_loko (1 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lei en otro post que ibas a tener un tercer churumbel, creo...
> Ahí vas a tener donde invertir hamijo.
> 
> Y si con los latunes tienes también un buen arsenal de pañales:
> ...



Sublime...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Sobre el off topic, ni idea :
> Fuera en 10440
> 
> Edito. al final ambos tendréis razón



Vaya... Tendríamos que haber vendido en 1036x... :ouch:

En fin, acabo de llegar de comprar (hay que subir el país! o) y como no me fiaba mucho subí el SL a 10510... y veo que al final lo han tirado en los últimos 5 minutos... La gracia es que mañana me voy de casa a las 8.20 y me gustaría dejar un SL y un precio de compra, sabéis si se puede hacer desde las 8h o tendré que llamar por teléfono... ienso: 

Saludos...

PD: Estoy en Renta4...


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vaya... Tendríamos que haber vendido en 1036x... :ouch:
> 
> En fin, acabo de llegar de comprar (hay que subir el país! o) y como no me fiaba mucho subí el SL a 10510... y veo que al final lo han tirado en los últimos 5 minutos... La gracia es que mañana me voy de casa a las 8.20 y me gustaría dejar un SL y un precio de compra, sabéis si se puede hacer desde las 8h o tendré que llamar por teléfono... ienso:
> 
> ...



Comprate un iPhone, para más pistas de lo que sucederá mañana lee mi resumen de los leoncios del Ibex que he puesto hace un rato, debe estar a una página o dos de distancia


----------



## carloszorro (1 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> mmmhhh, el euro está recuperando



Triple apoyo en la zona 1,3460 en las últimas dos semanas, debería formar un impulso al alza desde esa zona, con el permiso del señor Soros claro


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> de aquí a fin de mes tendré 15.000 euros en efectivo para hacer algo. Y como tengo renta fija, unos pocos billetacos en el colchón y la despensa llena de latunes... ni sé ni puedo jugar a tiburón, seguir la bolsa y tal...
> qué hago?
> bolsa americana, europeda o hispanistaní?
> me espero o compro algo.
> ...



Yo solo te diré lo que creo que va a pasar de aquí a unos meses:

- Bolsa española ni tocarla a no ser que puedas ponerte corto.
- Resto de bolsas probablemente estarán alcistas hasta mayo con sus correspondientes correciones cíclicas pero poco importantes.
- Fondos: recolectadoras de comisiones bancarias por no hacer nada, o peor todavía, por hacer que las bolsas se muevan lo menos posible.

Yo creo que el movimiento ideal sería abrir un largo en el futuro del Eurostoxx o en el del S&P, con un stop lejano y dejarlo correr hasta mayo, una vez ahí, cierras y abres un corto en el Ibex grande con stop lejano también y lo dejas correr varios meses.

Y ahora la cruda realidad para tu mentalidad inversora y lo mejor en definitiva: compra bonos del Estado españoles a 10 años al 4% o alemanes al 3.x%


----------



## kaxkamel (1 Mar 2010)

gracias a todos.
sí... el churumbel cae mañana o pasado. 
sí... cuando uno lanza una pregunta así tiene que estar dispuesto a oír de todo... y luego hacer lo que le suene mejor de ese todo... en cualquier caso me fío más de la mayoría de vosotros que del tiparraco "asesor" que me espera al otro lado de la ventanilla/mesa despacho.
sí... soy consciente de que rentabilidad y seguridad son dos conceptos económicos que literalmente se dan de hostias.

Lo dicho: gracias a todos


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder, como eres una persona que mira la ortografía... me pregunto: como es que ponéis siempre *va pasar* y no *va a pasar*... porque lo he leido miles de veces en el foro... :
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Lo del iphone está solucionando, tengo un htc con internet, pero es que la plataforma para movil de R4 no me gusta nada...



Gracias por el aviso, es lo que tiene estar escribiendo cuando mi 'jefa' me llama insistentemente a cenar con grandes gritos 

Ya está modificado.


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

Y ahora con todos Uds. ¡la mano de dios!

"Había una vez, tatata, un circo...lalalala"


----------



## lagoausente (1 Mar 2010)

Aun sabiendo que tarde o temprano vais a perderlo todo, y seguís jugando?
ay ay ay;

Tratamiento de la ludopatia en clinica adicciones CITA


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lei en otro post que ibas a tener un tercer churumbel, creo...
> Ahí vas a tener donde invertir hamijo.
> 
> Y si con los latunes tienes también un buen arsenal de pañales:
> ...




Y ghkghk meterá 1.000 eurillos a cada una de las recomendaciones, porque se pasa el día entrando y saliendo del hilo y ni entiende nada ni le importa.

PD. No entiende nada pero si Tonuel le hubiese dejado comprar Bayer y Eon tendría para un par de maricadas :baba:


----------



## Hagen (1 Mar 2010)

Probe este finde la aplicacion de interdin en un iphone, y nada que ver con entrar por la HTC en modo mobile.

Asi que me pillare uno aunque no soy fan de Apple


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

lagoausente dijo:


> Aun sabiendo que tarde o temprano vais a perderlo todo, y seguís jugando?
> ay ay ay;
> 
> Tratamiento de la ludopatia en clinica adicciones CITA



¿porqué crees que lo vamos a perder todo?


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Seguirías lo que te dice un desconocido de internet jugándote tu dinero? Creo que lo mejor que puedes hacer es investigar por ti mismo. A mi no me gustó nunca que nadie administrara mi dinero.



El 80% de los hispanís se juega su dinero por lo que le dice su "amigo del banco", que sabe la mitad que la gente que aquí postea y tiene el doble de intereses no altruístas sobre esa inversión.


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

Soltando accs que he comprado en 2.20 a 2.28 2.29 NVAX..


----------



## Catacrack (1 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Probe este finde la aplicacion de interdin en un iphone, y nada que ver con entrar por la HTC en modo mobile.
> 
> Asi que me pillare uno aunque no soy fan de Apple



Me pasa lo mismo, soy antimanzanita pero no hay apps de R4 e interdin para otros terminales que no sean iphone. Asi que terminare sucumbiendo, despues solo me quedara hacerme un facebook e hipotecarme para pasar a ser 100% español.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2010)

Algunos hasta viven de esto


----------



## Catacrack (1 Mar 2010)

lagoausente dijo:


> Aun sabiendo que tarde o temprano vais a perderlo todo, y seguís jugando?
> ay ay ay;
> 
> Tratamiento de la ludopatia en clinica adicciones CITA



Mejor buscanos una clinica que trate las adicciones a las putas de lujo, los coches de mas de 500cv y los yates de mas de 100m de eslora.


----------



## lagoausente (1 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿porqué crees que lo vamos a perder todo?



Porque la economía especulativa es la real multiplicada por X donde X es un número bastante alto?


----------



## lagoausente (1 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mejor buscanos una clinica que trate las adicciones a las putas de lujo, los coches de mas de 500cv y los yates de mas de 100m de eslora.



Me gusta tu nick.


----------



## lagoausente (1 Mar 2010)

A modo de ejemplo entre la diferencia que hay entre "expectativas" y "realidades"
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...endas-abandonadas-en-almeria-fotografias.html

(quien dice expectativas dice "futuribles", estos tambien lo eran.)


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

lagoausente dijo:


> Porque la economía especulativa es la real multiplicada por X donde X es un número bastante alto?



Eso no contesta a mi pregunta, así que la vuelvo a hacer:

*¿porqué crees que lo vamos a perder todo?*

Espero una respuesta directa.

PD: tengo la impresión de que acabaré recomendándote una web que se llama algo así como bombilla 

edito: Me pregunto porqué tanta gente se empeña en venir a pasear su supina ignorancia por este hilo.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mejor buscanos una clinica que trate las adicciones a las putas de lujo, los coches de mas de 500cv y los yates de mas de 100m de eslora.



¿Ahora ya se puede decir yate? ¿Ha salido todo el mundo de Ariad?


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ahora ya se puede decir yate? ¿Ha salido todo el mundo de Ariad?



La mano fuerte del hilo ya se fue de Ariad, así que ya podemos decir yate y cayuco


----------



## Catacrack (1 Mar 2010)

Ahora que ya salimos todos de Ariad se ira a los 20,00USD, nos leen hasta en USA.


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

A 3.00usd si es posible, pero antes tenemos el ofrecimiento ahora a un precio con rebaja de 2.45USD por acc.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ahora que ya salimos todos de Ariad se ira a los 20,00USD, nos leen hasta en USA.



Hoy, por lo pronto, 2,77.
Yo estuve dentro meses y nunca la vi a mas de 2,6x que es a lo que vendí...


----------



## donpepito (1 Mar 2010)

<table id="historical_price" class="gf-table"><tbody><tr><td class="lm">Sep 14, 2009 </td><td class="rgt">APERTURA 2.92 </td><td class="rgt">*MAXIMO 2.94 *</td><td class="rgt">* MINIMO 2.70 *</td><td class="rgt">* CIERRE 2.75 *</td><td class="rgt rm">* VOLUMEN 12,603,024 *</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Catacrack (1 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoy, por lo pronto, 2,77.
> Yo estuve dentro meses y nunca la vi a mas de 2,6x que es a lo que vendí...



Da gracias que vendimos a 2,60 que en pocos dias se fue a 1,9X y queria volver a entrar pero habia tanto catastrofistas que me dio miedo.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (1 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo, soy antimanzanita pero no hay apps de R4 e interdin para otros terminales que no sean iphone. Asi que terminare sucumbiendo, despues solo me quedara hacerme un facebook e hipotecarme para pasar a ser 100% español.



El facebook es para zumbarse a cuentas pendientes


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Mar 2010)

Eres tan sabio como incorregible


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Mar 2010)

Mañana a NH le toca caer:

NH pierde 97 millones de euros en el 2009


A propósito de la discusión de esta mañana, os dejo también un artículo para "fundamentalistas" 

¿LAS BOLSAS ESTÁN CARAS O BARATAS?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

No me deja insertar el videorrrr

YouTube - tungstengold.flv

Echarle un vistazillo, a ver que os parece...


----------



## lagoausente (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso no contesta a mi pregunta, así que la vuelvo a hacer:
> 
> *¿porqué crees que lo vamos a perder todo?*
> 
> ...




Ni lo de perderlo todo, ni lo de la ludopatía iba en sentido literal ni totalmente en serio, llámalo hiperbole. (Aunque todo puede ser, quien sabe).
Así en plan Follonero.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Mar 2010)

Buenos dias,

Nikkei +0,49%

Futuro del EX50 cotizando sobre los 2780 y del S&P sobre 1115.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y ghkghk meterá 1.000 eurillos a cada una de las recomendaciones, porque se pasa el día entrando y saliendo del hilo y ni entiende nada ni le importa.
> 
> PD. No entiende nada pero si Tonuel le hubiese dejado comprar Bayer y Eon tendría para un par de mariscadas :baba:




Compra Bayer y Eon... están baratas... inocho:



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

A los buenos días!



lagoausente dijo:


> Ni lo de perderlo todo, ni lo de la ludopatía iba en sentido literal ni totalmente en serio, llámalo hiperbole. (Aunque todo puede ser, quien sabe).
> Así en plan Follonero.



Es decir, que venías a 'iluminarnos' advirtiendonos sabiamente de que la bolsa es un casino.

Lamento decepcionarte, pero no eres el primero (ni el segundo) que lo hace.


----------



## Hagen (2 Mar 2010)

Parece que han abierto un Post por Mes....... pero yo me quedo con este. Perderiamos demasiada info revisando mes a mes.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Parece que han abierto un Post por Mes....... pero yo me quedo con este. Perderiamos demasiada info revisando mes a mes.



Lo cierto es que aun estamos algo lejos de los 5000 mensajes, yo creo que aun podríamos aguantar el hilo un mes más.


----------

